# Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101) processing time



## achala (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,

I would appreciate if someone can share aprox. processing time for Australia Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nala_rodda (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi i think you are from Sri Lanka. I have applied the same & they advised me approx 10 months. But i believe this too long. Was it granted for you? How long it took?

Thanks.


----------



## achala (Nov 17, 2010)

nala_rodda said:


> Hi i think you are from Sri Lanka. I have applied the same & they advised me approx 10 months. But i believe this too long. Was it granted for you? How long it took?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Your guess is right. I'm from Sri Lanka. I got my Child VISA in 5 Weeks time. But I lauched my application in Dubai, not in Sri Lanka. Not sure whether SL process the VISA as fast as Dubai does. I have already moved to Ausi by now. 

Good luck !


----------



## nala_rodda (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations! Thats great. Even i am staying in Dubai & i didn't think it serious. Now they says it can go up to 10 months. Anyway i don't have any option either. 

How do feel about move from Dubai to Ausi?

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

So of 101 takes 10 months to process, is there some kind of a 'temporary visa' that one can take for the baby until then? Or should the whole family defer travel to australia until the baby too gets the 101 visa? Of course, parents can always leave the baby with grand-parents and fly without the baby to Australia until baby gets 101. But I will never do such a thing.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

You could try and get the child a tourist visa to enable them to move with you. It would mean notifying your CO of what you are doing so they can let you know when then visa is going to be granted so one of you can take the child offshore for it to be granted. Could be costly with the flights and you would need to be sure the child & whoever was taking them was able to get a visa for wherever you took them offshore!


----------



## nala_rodda (Mar 26, 2012)

I am doubt that we can apply visit visa once visa application submitted for Offshore 101. That would be an best option if we are sure about the visa grant period and CO is been allocated. So far i don't have any CO and as advised by the Consulate, child visa will be processed from Consulate only. Even i checked with my CO who granted the visa for us and he advised me to go through local Consulate.


----------



## achala (Nov 17, 2010)

As Shel mentioned, You can opt for taking your child as a tourist since it doesn't have an impact on your off shoe visa. However, it might incur more complexities in addition to money. In addition, You also need to think about any consequences when you are applying for citizenship after 4 years. Therefore, it would be good to allocate adequate time for visa process and plan the rest accordingly.


----------



## earnie101 (May 7, 2012)

achala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can share aprox. processing time for Australia Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101).
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Achala

I wonder you received your child's visa by now ? I also applied for my son in last October, still I didn't get the decision though the Assurance of Support also has been approved about 2 weeks ago. Please inform me any developments. We are in Melbourne.

Regards

Earnie


----------



## achala (Nov 17, 2010)

Earnie, I received my child visa in 1st week of May 2011 it took me only 5-6 weeks and already moved to Melbourne too. 



earnie101 said:


> Achala
> 
> I wonder you received your child's visa by now ? I also applied for my son in last October, still I didn't get the decision though the Assurance of Support also has been approved about 2 weeks ago. Please inform me any developments. We are in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


----------



## earnie101 (May 7, 2012)

Achala

Thanks for the quick reply. However, I am bit confused with the date you applied and where you applied from ? Has it taken 5-6 weeks or months ? You mentioned that you received it in year 2011. Is that correct too please ?

Thanks

Earnie


----------



## achala (Nov 17, 2010)

Earnie,

I launched my application on 22/03/2011 in Dubai and received the grant letter during 1st week of May 2011 itself. 

Regards,
Achala





earnie101 said:


> Achala
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. However, I am bit confused with the date you applied and where you applied from ? Has it taken 5-6 weeks or months ? You mentioned that you received it in year 2011. Is that correct too please ?
> 
> ...


----------



## earnie101 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Achala for the information. It will be much appreciated if someone has recent experience over applying child subclass 101 from Sri Lanka and got results would share the process including how long it has taken to decide. 

Thanks for sharing information 

Earnie


----------



## earnie101 (May 7, 2012)

nala_rodda said:


> Hi i think you are from Sri Lanka. I have applied the same & they advised me approx 10 months. But i believe this too long. Was it granted for you? How long it took?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

I lodged my son's 101 visa application from Sri Lanka on 05 Oct 2011 and received the visa on 10 May 2012. Approximately 7 months.

Regards

Earnie


----------



## shashank79 (May 21, 2012)

I'm waiting for my SON's visa approval - Sub class 101.

Date of lodgment ;01/03/2012
COA:16/04/2012
Requested additional documents and we sent the documents on 13/05/2012.
got a reply form caseofficer that Application has been assessed and is in queue for decision.
looks like it has been forwaded to senior case officer and in queue... waiting for decision... plz share if some one has same experience ... or any idea about timeframe...........?


----------



## ausking (Jul 18, 2012)

Same here , Queued for decision 

We too are waiting for my son visa 445. I think all child visas (445, 101 etc) are on hold now. Not sure when they will look but it would have started on July 01st 2012 according to new delhi website. Totally disappointed with visa system and weird rules(like 10yr police reports even when my pr granted 8 yrs ago with police records, must be outside australia for decision making, immediate family infant visitor visas only for 3 or 6 months, not long term). Family migration should be given high priority.

DOL 08/01/2012
CO assigned: 29/02/2012
Docs sent : 24/04/2012
Queued for Decision: 26/04/2012

still waiting...


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Shashank / Ausking, 

I hope you can share some more info.

I am interested to know

1) From where you lodged the application
2) What all documents they asked you for this.

I live in Duabi and as posted by some of the other members, their experience was otherwise ...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

Currently we have received an invite to apply for the 190 and we have a baby on the way. The kid will be born only after we receive the visa and will need to be added to our PR.

Does it take 14 months as specified in the immi website? Is there a way we can delay our application and add the child to our existing application?

We are extremely confused. Please help.


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

To add to the above podt, the child will be born in the US.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

If the baby will be born after your visa is granted go to Australia and give birth there, the child will then be a citizen.


----------



## kripa (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Shashank / Ausking, 

Any update on your visa process?

I am planning to apply tourist visa for my son after the final assessment is over.
Just to have an idea about processing time, is it worth applying for tourist visa?

DOL: 06/06/2012
COA: 07/08/2012

We are yet to submit the additional docs reqd.

Thanks.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

kripa said:


> Hi Shashank / Ausking,
> 
> Any update on your visa process?
> 
> ...


what are the docs/additional docs they are asking for for child visa?


----------



## kripa (Aug 27, 2012)

rangola1 said:


> what are the docs/additional docs they are asking for for child visa?


medicals and renewed pcc as of now.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

kripa said:


> medicals and renewed pcc as of now.


I hope PCC you can use the old PCC if u havent spend 12 months in the PCC issueing country from the date of issue.

check the booklet 1128 for child migration : "A police certifi cate for any country may be considered valid if the sponsor has not spent a total of
12 months or more in the country of issue since the certifi cate was issued."


----------



## kripa (Aug 27, 2012)

rangola1 said:


> I hope PCC you can use the old PCC if u havent spend 12 months in the PCC issueing country from the date of issue.
> 
> check the booklet 1128 for child migration : "A police certifi cate for any country may be considered valid if the sponsor has not spent a total of
> 12 months or more in the country of issue since the certifi cate was issued."


Am not sure about the ones you have mentioned, but generally PCC is valid for 6 months only.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Expriry date of PCC depends on issuing country. But as I have told you rangola if CO requests a new PCC you must get one regardless of what you have read in the booklet. Australia are very serious about child protection and take all steps to ensure only the most appropriate people can sponsor children even if the child is your own flesh and blood.


----------



## chandra123 (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone mention the documents required for Child Visa 101. 

Me and my wife have been here in Australia for 2 years along with our first child. We are holding Permanent Resident Visa (Subclass 175). Due to unavoidable circumstances, my wife had to go to India for the delivery of our second child, expecting in another 2 months. That means we need to apply Child Visa 101 for our second child.

I have gone through the checklist. So, in order to apply for Child visa, we need to get :
1. Child birth certificate
2. Child Passport
3. Complete for Form 47CH and Form 40CH and submit it along with Fees and above documents and other documents like sponsor's salary slip/income source.

But the checklist also mentions that we need to get AFP National Police Checks if sponsor and partner spent more than 12 months in Australia. Since we have been here for 2 years, I guess we need to get the clearance from Police. So,

1. do we need to get these certificate and send it along when we apply for Child Visa or this should be sent only when CO requests?
2. Also, how can my wife get this certificate? She is currently in India?
3. Is there any other documents we need to send? I suppose the medical for the baby will be done once CO requests for it.

Thanks in advance.
Chandra


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Applying for a child visa from a High Risk country you will wait 12-14 months until it is granted. Hence why you do not have a CO yet.

If the child applies for and is granted a tourist visa yes you can take it to Australia but they can not stay and must leave the country for the visa to be granted.


----------



## Annam Khurram (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi...can anyone please answer me that wats the probabiltity of getting a visit visa for the baby for whom u have already applied for the child visa 3 months before...quick response will be highly appreciated..me n my hubby have PR n my hubby is in Australia...we applied for child visa on 02/10/2012 n yet the case officer has not been assigned...can anyone share their experience plz


----------



## ash_joshi (Jan 31, 2013)

Me and my wife are PR Visa holders. Our child was born on 14 Jan 2013 in India(He is not having any visa). Can we bring him to Australia on some other visa and start Child Subclass 802 visa process?On which visa he can come to Austraila?


----------



## chandra123 (May 9, 2011)

We were in similar position. We applied for 101 visa from offshore (India) and completed the formalities (medicals, PCC etc). Now we are planning to bring our son on visitor visa as CO has not given any confirmation on when the visa will be granted. 

You can bring him on Visitor visa and then apply for 802. But what we heard was that 802 also takes long time for processing and you may not get visitor visa for that long. Thats the reason we went for 101.



ash_joshi said:


> Me and my wife are PR Visa holders. Our child was born on 14 Jan 2013 in India(He is not having any visa). Can we bring him to Australia on some other visa and start Child Subclass 802 visa process?On which visa he can come to Austraila?


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Chandra,

Did your child visa granted, please mention time limit and age of the child ?
As I have applied child visa for my 1 yr child and yet to assign CO.

Thanks


----------



## chandra123 (May 9, 2011)

Not yet angorwat, still waiting.

My child is now 5 months old. We have applied for his visa on 31-Dec-2012. Co requested for additional document (only PCC) and medical for the child on 26-Feb-2013 (So, CO was assigned before that, but we do not know when).

We did the medicals and sent the documents by 08-Mar-2013. No news from them after that except that its is in queue for decision.

Regards
Chandra



angorwat said:


> Hi Chandra,
> 
> Did your child visa granted, please mention time limit and age of the child ?
> As I have applied child visa for my 1 yr child and yet to assign CO.
> ...


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok Chandra , please update with the outcome.


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Chandra,

Just a quick one, what of kind of medical tests for 5 months old, even my child is 1 yr old. 
Hope, PCC is only for parents !!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

angorwat said:


> Hi Chandra,
> 
> Just a quick one, what of kind of medical tests for 5 months old, even my child is 1 yr old.
> Hope, PCC is only for parents !!


 The same as an adult minus the xray. They will also be checking the child has met developmental milestones and is not delayed.


----------



## chandra123 (May 9, 2011)

Yes. As Shell mentioned its mainly child's development milestones and no X-Ray. As per PCC, yes this is only for the parents. You will be asked to submit PCC for all countries you have spent more than 12 months.


----------



## prithztoday (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,
I have applied for my sons child visa 101[off shore] on 28 feb and was allotted a case officer on 17th april 2013. After lodging for the child visa i have traveled with my son to australia with his visitor visa. All the documents have been submitted.

On 5th june 2013, I got to hear from my CO, that she have completed initial assessment of my childs application and at this point it appears that he satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. She have also asked us to provide info about:- 
- our intended date of departure from Australia
- intended destination (city and country)
- how long i intend to depart Australia for 
And,Once the applicant is outside Australia, the application will be queued for decision.
The application would be cleared as per the processing time which is 14 months from the lodgement period.
Why have she asked the above questions? does that indicate that i have to hurry and book our tickets for india? 

Can anyone with similar experience tell me how long would it take for the visa to be granted? With the application being in the final stage? I am hoping that the visa would be granted within a months time after he departs from australia. Plz correct me here?. How long did it take for your kids child visa after being queued for decision guys? Please suggest.. Thank you..


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

No rush at all. I am very confused as to why DIAC keep telling Indian applicants to leave the country just for the visa to be queued. You do not need to leave the country for that as you will still have several months to wait. They would tell me for instance to leave the country just before it was due to be granted. I would fly to NZ spend maybe a week there and get the grant.

This is something specific to high rusk, mostly Indian applicants who applied in India. I would be raising this with DIAC as a complaint.


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Prithztoday,

I am bit shocked to read your comments, even my case is similar yet to assign CO. I lodged my childvisa (101) for my daughter on 16 Apr 2013. Also, planning to apply visitor visa by this month end to bring my daughter as soon as i can.

After, reading your post I am bit confused - what would I do if the CO ask the same questions.
I do not want my family to separate for many months just for visa queue. not sure what to do 

Any senior members, please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Personally if you get such an email requesting you leave i would email back very politely asking the following. Is my visa about to be granted? ask why do they feel it is necessary for you to leave the country when you still have a valid tourist visa. Whist you realise it is important to be offshore for the grant of the visa as you applied offshore you understand it is not legal requirement to be offshore for processing. Ask them if they can give you a date when your visa will be granted to enable you to book flights for nearer that time.

If they persist Inform them you have taken advice and your Australian sponsor will be contacting their MP. 

I suggest taking the email to your MP and letting them raise it with DIAC in Australia because the Indian high commission seems a law unto itself making up the rules as they go along.


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi All,

My child visa application assigned to CO recently, ask me to do Medical (baby), PCC (parents).
Just on curiosity, could some one share the recent timelines on child visa 101 for HR country (India).
How long does it take to grant child visa 101 nowadays from CO assigned ??

Thanks


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone got updates on childvisa 101 or grant news ?? Please share.


----------



## Eagles (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Prithztoday, 

How did you go with this... got any updates to share? Thanks





prithztoday said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for my sons child visa 101[off shore] on 28 feb and was allotted a case officer on 17th april 2013. After lodging for the child visa i have traveled with my son to australia with his visitor visa. All the documents have been submitted.
> 
> On 5th june 2013, I got to hear from my CO, that she have completed initial assessment of my childs application and at this point it appears that he satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. She have also asked us to provide info about:-
> ...


----------



## dasskhands (Sep 25, 2013)

_shel said:


> No rush at all. I am very confused as to why DIAC keep telling Indian applicants to leave the country just for the visa to be queued. You do not need to leave the country for that as you will still have several months to wait. They would tell me for instance to leave the country just before it was due to be granted. I would fly to NZ spend maybe a week there and get the grant.
> 
> This is something specific to high rusk, mostly Indian applicants who applied in India. I would be raising this with DIAC as a complaint.



Hi Shel, 

I am also planning to apply fro Child Visa 101 from India and then apply for a tourist visa. As you mentioned that you will raise a complaint with DIAC about the restriction on high risk applicants to get back to home country before even putting the visa in queue. Did you get any answer on that? 

Also how long should we wait to apply for the tourist visa after application of child visa? 

Regards
Dasskhands


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

You can apply immediately, just so long as the offshore application is lodged they will be happy to assess and grant as they can see you are not attempting to apply onshore.

I got no answer I'm afraid. Nobody appears brave enough to challenge their case officer on this one. I so wish they would because Indian High Commission really has no right to demand this if you have a valid vusa to allow you to stay in Australia.


----------



## dasskhands (Sep 25, 2013)

But I am just wondering if it is good idea to move to Australia with the baby on tourist visa before the initial assessment is done by CO and he asks for all other required information like medical checkup and PCC? If CO asks for this information after we move to Australia, we will be in difficult situation. So is it advisable to move after initial assessment or immediately after application of child visa?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Why would it be difficult? You can get medicals anywhere in the world, apply for your PCC before you go that is needed to sponsor a child. If the child is yours proven with a birth certificate naming you as parents, the child is not seriously disabled or ill and you have PR or citizenship they will get the visa.


----------



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

Dear Friends,

Question regarding Sponsor's PCC for the Child Visa 101.

As I got my PR in Mar-2012 and at that time submitted PCC of Australia, India & Saudi Arabia. Now planning to submit Child Visa 101 for my son as I am planning to migrate to Australia in 2014. 

Currently, I am living in Saudi Arabia and I am living here since I got the PR. In other words, before getting my PR, I live for more than 12 months in Australia, India & Saudi Arabia and because of that I submitted all those counties PCC for PR visa. And now for Child Visa, do I need to submit PCC of all those 3 countries or my old PCC is valid except for Saudi Arabia as I am still living here after getting my PR ?

Please give the detail information as it's always a challenge to get any PCC from Saudi.

Regards,
Khan


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,
I have applied for my son on 20th April 13 (received confirmation that application is received) in Delhi office. Case officer has asked for some documents which I have provided in Jul 13. Still waiting for the response. Is there anyone who can help me with this?
Is there anyone who has applied and received the Visa?


----------



## granted2012 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi 
I had the PR activated for me and my family and now have a new addition. I would be applying for child Visa(subclass 101) in sometime.
Need some input on the time, document and cost for the new child.

Regards,
M


----------



## ausking (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I have applied 101 visa in New Delhi for my daughter on 16th Sep 13, Still no information. How long it will take to allocate a case officer? its almost 10 weeks passed. Not sure about current case officer minimum allocation times. 


Thanks,
R


----------



## granted2012 (Mar 6, 2013)

granted2012 said:


> Hi I had the PR activated for me and my family and now have a new addition. I would be applying for child Visa(subclass 101) in sometime. Need some input on the time, document and cost for the new child. Regards, M


Can someone please advise !


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

ausking said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied 101 visa in New Delhi for my daughter on 16th Sep 13, Still no information. How long it will take to allocate a case officer? its almost 10 weeks passed. Not sure about current case officer minimum allocation times.
> 
> ...


What vfs says is 14 months.
Can you guide me what all the doc need to submit, i am planning to fine on Jan


----------



## ausking (Jul 18, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> What vfs says is 14 months.
> Can you guide me what all the doc need to submit, i am planning to fine on Jan


Ya, it takes upto 14 months to finalize but not for case officer allocation. Normally it should have been assigned to case officer with in 6-8 weeks from the date of lodgement.

1. Form 40CH 

2. Form 47 CH 

3. Form 956 (If included, All communication is done with you)

4. Form 1229 

5. Child 2 Passport size photographs

6. Child passport and birth certificate certified copies 

7. Statutory declarations(affidivits) from You and Your's partner

8. Attach certified passport xerox copies of Your and Your's partner

9. Your Employment certified copies (TAX statements, payslips)

10. Your and Your's partner Police clearance certificates (later you can submit if required)

11. Fees (Rs. 140000 + 601 )

Thanks,
R


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone have any information regarding medicare eligibility when a child applies 101 visa and at the same time comes to Australia on a tourist visa? 

Sorry one more question -
DIAC website says -
"Children born outside Australia must either:
1) apply for a permanent visa to live in Australia (if neither parent is an Australian citizen)
2) apply for Australian citizenship (if at least one parent is an Australian citizen). "

Has anyone applied for subclass 101 for their child when the child is eligible for citizenship by descent ?


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

ausking said:


> Ya, it takes upto 14 months to finalize but not for case officer allocation. Normally it should have been assigned to case officer with in 6-8 weeks from the date of lodgement.
> 
> 1. Form 40CH
> 
> ...


Thanks, i am in the process of collecting all doc hopefully will do next week.


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

*About my son's visa*

I am happy to let you know about my processing time:
I have lodged the 101 application for my son on 19th April 13 (The date when documents were received by Australian High Commission). Case officer was assigned after 10 weeks. He asked for AFP and PCC which we submitted in 1 month. Finally visa was granted on 9th Dec 13.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

inozland said:


> Does anyone have any information regarding medicare eligibility when a child applies 101 visa and at the same time comes to Australia on a tourist visa?
> 
> Sorry one more question -
> DIAC website says -
> ...


 Are you or your spouse a citizen? If not your child is not entitled to citizenship. 

They will not be entitled to medicare whist on a tourist visa, nor centerlink or attend school.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kinjalz said:


> I am happy to let you know about my processing time:
> I have lodged the 101 application for my son on 19th April 13 (The date when documents were received by Australian High Commission). Case officer was assigned after 10 weeks. He asked for AFP and PCC which we submitted in 1 month. Finally visa was granted on 9th Dec 13.


What is AFP?


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

_shel said:


> Are you or your spouse a citizen? If not your child is not entitled to citizenship.
> 
> They will not be entitled to medicare whist on a tourist visa, nor centerlink or attend school.


Thanks _shel for your answear. 
I am Australian citizen. My citizenship was granted before our child is born.
Our child is eligible for citizenship by descent, however we want to apply for subclass 101. My understanding is that according to DIAC website - our child cannot apply for subclass 101.


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> What is AFP?


I think it is Australian Federal police clearance certificate. From DIAC web site
Child visa (subclass 101) 


"If you are including a child younger than 18 years of age in your application:

an AFP National Police Check for your sponsor, if the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
police certificates from each country in which the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16 years of age."


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

No a person who could be citizen would be directed to do that and visa not granted as citizens can not be granted a visa. Why on earth would you want a visa for them with limited benefits and an expiry date when they can be a citizen?


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

ONE QUICK QUESTION FOR 47CH

Q23) 
If applying from outside Australia:
What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends
to bring to Australia?

IS IT WHAT BABY IS BRINGING OR MONEY WE CARRYING DURING THE TRAVEL?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes just the applicant, the baby.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

_shel said:


> Yes just the applicant, the baby.


thanks for the quick response. one more question

Q31)
Has the child, or any dependent family members (migrating with the child
or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel
to, or stay in, Australia?

me and wife having PR and i am planning to move mostly by feb and wife and kid will move only after the visa 101 got grant. we already did our initial entry. do we need to mention our trip details here? i think its asking for dependent so we dont need to fill thing, am i right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

No its asking for all dependents, thats you and your wife.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

in 40CH i am having one doubt

Q31) Do you have any children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on you?
NO or Yes

if i am having only one child and she is the applicant for visa 101, do i need to put yes on this or no? But confuses they looking any other dependent other than the applicant


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

I am finding difficult to answer this question too. However my take on this -
DIAC forms generally avoid ambiguity. Unless explicitly mentioned, perhaps it is safe to add the child name in this question. If there is any exclusion applies then it would have mentioned clearly. For example 47CH question 27 where exclusion is mentioned.
I have put my daughter's name who is the applicant for question 31 in Form 40CH.

Warning: Information given above must not be considered as legal advice.



shyamvpillai said:


> in 40CH i am having one doubt
> 
> Q31) Do you have any children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on you?
> NO or Yes
> ...


----------



## ausking (Jul 18, 2012)

Has anyone applied after Sept 2013? Whats the status now? Case officer allocated? 

Thanks,
R


----------



## SID101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for my son's visa 101 (born August 2013) on 19th Dec'13 at New Delhi. I got an email on 19th Dec'13 saying that case officer will be allocated in approximately 12 weeks which means week of 13th March. 

I am wondering if a medical for the child will be required and how much more time will the case officer need to grant a visa after he/she is allocated the application. My wife is now on unpaid maternity leave which makes me feel sad.

regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

They will probably assess the application very quickly as children do not have security/character issues to assess as much as adults. 

However it will then be placed in a queue for grant along with all the other applicants as this visa takes 14 months to grant. 

So dont expect a miracle grant soon. You will be waiting until at least the end of the year.


----------



## ausking (Jul 18, 2012)

SID101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my son's visa 101 (born August 2013) on 19th Dec'13 at New Delhi. I got an email on 19th Dec'13 saying that case officer will be allocated in approximately 12 weeks which means week of 13th March.
> 
> ...


How did you apply visa through VFS? or directly. Who sent you the email DFAT or VFS?. I haven't received any email, applied through VFS. Its almost 5 months still no case officer allocated. I do understand it will take some time for grant but case officer allocation is taking long.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

I applied on Oct 3rd 2013 through VFS.Received acknowledgement on Oct 4th.I can see the status as still under process with AUS high commission NewDelhi.I sent an email on 29th Jan asking the status update.received the same reply stating,still under process.


----------



## SID101 (Feb 17, 2014)

I applied directly to Australian Consulate in New Delhi as the nearest VFS was in Chandigarh, 4 hours away from where the child is and when I spoke to VFS they said if your papers are incomplete then we have no way to return your papers back to you. And they wanted Rs 601/- extra. I am happy to pay 600 but this 1 rupee is just to cause inconvenience to people so I decided against VFS. If you are able to collect all papers together you dont need VFS. I asked VFS people if I will get some extra update about the status of my application when I appy through them to which they said that they will provide that information that immi provides them...I found no value in VFS.

When I phoned Australian embassy in New Delhi for some information before I applied for visa they were rude too and I was not at all surprised as they met my expectation. I anyways applied with all the papers they wanted which included visa application, sponsorship (I think 40CH, 47CH), PCC, AFP clearance, address proof, income details, statutory declaration from self and wife, address proof, income statement for past three years in Australia, visa fee, letter of invitation, attested copy of passport of child, birth certificate.

PS. I very humbly request all members to add more details about the process they follow and any additional information that they can provide to help others rather than one liners.


----------



## ausking (Jul 18, 2012)

Atleast they have to provide online status update for all offshore applications like those applied online. 
I think all offshore applications should support immi accounts. Its painful to know the status of offshore applications and also for document management.


----------



## SID101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello All,

Can anyone share what was the age of their child when the child was called for medicals. I refer to those kids who applied for visa 101 soon after their birth. 

A child specialist told me that blood test for kids at 4-5 months is inconclusive as they are growing very rapidly at that stage. I am trying to arrive at some understanding upto what age of child will the Australian consulate wait before they call for medicals.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi SID101,

Did u apply online or in person to Australian Consulate in Delhi.


----------



## SID101 (Feb 17, 2014)

I applied by post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

SID101 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can anyone share what was the age of their child when the child was called for medicals. I refer to those kids who applied for visa 101 soon after their birth.
> 
> A child specialist told me that blood test for kids at 4-5 months is inconclusive as they are growing very rapidly at that stage. I am trying to arrive at some understanding upto what age of child will the Australian consulate wait before they call for medicals.


 New borns dont have blood tests do they? My son didnt, though we are in the UK. Though they are looking for hepatitis and hiv, if the mother was free the assumption is the baby will be if young.


----------



## jaypee76 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have submitted the original police clearance certificates in April 2013 to DICA Australia for my subclass 190 visa. Now I am applying subclass 101 for my new born child. Do I need to provide the police clearance certificates again as I have not stayed in a country for more than 12 months after the date of the previous PCC issued.
Did anyone had exemption on this?

Jaypee


----------



## deeblundell (Oct 31, 2013)

*Child 101 Processing & Entering Australia*

March 2014 info regarding Child 101 Visas: possibility of visit to Australia during 101 Processing

We submitted our Child Visa 101 Applications to Spanish Visa Office mid Dec 2013
Our Case Officer has agreed that we can take a holiday visit back in Australia, during the Processing time & within the Terms & Conditions of the Holiday Visa, so long as we realise that we shall need to be Off Shore again, in order to be Granted their Visa after Processing is complete.
The CO has indicated that they will get back to us to advise more about Visa Processing ~ which will be extremely helpful to decide when to take our Holiday back in Australia


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all!

need a quick reply.I mean QUICK! please because I am running out of time to apply.

I am going to apply for the Child Visa subclass 101 in this month.I was born outside Australia.Currently live outside Australia. My father is a Australian citizen and I am over 18 years of age.in the DIAC website it is mentioned that I need to be a full time student as I am over 18.

1.can I know should I apply for the Citizenship as my father is a citizen??or should I just apply for the Child Visa and then get the Citizenship after living in Australia for 4 years?? please explain!

2.and the other thing how long will it take to visa be granted as I am applying from Sri Lanka??Is there a possibility to come sooner than 14 months?? 

3.should my full time course cover 20 hours of lectures per week?if it is only 16 hours of lectures per week will the visa get rejected??and what sort of qualifications should I look in??examples??

4. in these visa if we have provided all the information and documents and if this is a Genuine case is there a still possibility of getting this visa rejected?I am just curious.

please reply soon.
Any input will be highly appreciated.!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is quite rude to demand immediate attention and a response in your first post. 

1, unless your father was a citizen at the time of your birth and is not a citizen by descent you can not apply for citizenship. 

2, No, it takes 14 months. 

3, starting a course now wont help. You need to have been in continual education since leaving school. Ie gone straight from school to college then to university. If this is nit the case you dont qualify.

4, if you do not meet the criteria you will be rejected. That is dependence, health and character. 

You need to prove along with showing continual education that you have been 100% financially dependent on your father since childhood. If someone else has been doing that ie whoever you live with in sri lanka, you dont qualify. 

If you have been employed you are not dependent and you dont qualify.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> It is quite rude to demand immediate attention and a response in your first post.
> 
> 1, unless your father was a citizen at the time of your birth and is not a citizen by descent you can not apply for citizenship.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can understand its kind of rude.but I have no option. I need to hurry up. thats why.but even I feel like this reply is bit rude.anyway its fine.yeah then I do not qualify for the Citizenship.no worries on that.I wasn't expecting to be a Citizen anyway.

In the DIAC it is said that "reasonable time after finishing school or six months after final year of school" I waited till my final year results are out.That 6 months time period hasn't gone yet anyway.Please don't think about it.I think it should be ok.

but I want to know whether not having 20 hours of lectures per week in my course will be an issue?lets say if it has only 16 hours of lectures per week but more than 20 hours of study load?do I still qualify??Please explain.and what type of courses should I look in?examples?like bachelor degree foundation courses are fine?

Please reply.

Thanks for your other points.I'll look at them.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes waiting for results is fine but you should be back in education the next academic term. You would normally have a place lined up dependent on your results for the next term. Taking a year out makes you not a student or dependent. 

You need to be studying full time which is a lot more than 20hrs. Each course should be following a natural progression so choosing the course with the least requirements wont help if it doesnt do that. Just choose the route you would take anyway, foundation or bachelor's is good after leaving school. 

You need to gather bank statements, bills and other evidence that you are financially dependent on your father. They want real evidence such as his bank statements showing transfers to you or paying your school fees etc.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes waiting for results is fine but you should be back in education the next academic term. You would normally have a place lined up dependent on your results for the next term. Taking a year out makes you not a student or dependent.
> 
> You need to be studying full time which is a lot more than 20hrs. Each course should be following a natural progression so choosing the course with the least requirements wont help if it doesnt do that. Just choose the route you would take anyway, foundation or bachelor's is good after leaving school.
> 
> You need to gather bank statements, bills and other evidence that you are financially dependent on your father. They want real evidence such as his bank statements showing transfers to you or paying your school fees etc.


Ok. Thank you very much! I appreciate it.


----------



## ausking (Jul 18, 2012)

Child visa 101 processing time is now 12 months not 14 months. Currently case officer allocation is within 5-7 months from the date of lodgement.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ausking said:


> Child visa 101 processing time is now 12 months not 14 months. Currently case officer allocation is within 5-7 months from the date of lodgement.


 That depends entirely on where you apply.


----------



## LMLF (May 4, 2014)

We applyied for a visa 101 in oct/13. A case officer was allocated 15 days after that, and mid nov/13 our baby had medical examination. DIAC also asked additional information about me and my husband. At 10/12/13 the immigration department received all documents. The average processing time for Brazil was 6 months when we applyied. Late april the average time overpassed and we sent an email just to undestand why was taking so long, if they needed more information and if they receveid everything they wanted. The CO said that there is a limited number of visas for each country each year and at this time there is no place available for more visas. It means that my baby's visa won't be granted in 2014?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your visa is placed in a queue along with every other applicant. When you reach the top you will be granted. They only have a limited amount of each visa they can grant each year. These quotas and the rate of applications means it takes 14 months to be granted.


----------



## LMLF (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for fast response. We do understand about the queue and quota, but it is quite weird having CO allocated and medical examinations requested within 15 days, and the visa itself takes so long to be granted. If the process takes 14 months, will the baby have to undertake medical examination again? If we decide to go to OZ before the visa is granted, is there any visa we could try to bridge this period? I´ve heard about an extented holiday visa, with 1 year duration.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is possible they would need a medical twice, it happens, not too frequently though. Your case officer must know you will get it within time or they would have asked for them later. That said if they have indicated you wont get it this year you ll only get 6 months or less to validate. 

There is no bridging visa because you only get them when you apply onshore when already on a valid visa. 

You could apply for a tourist visa for your child, no telling how long it would be valid for if granted. That is CO discretion, could just get 3 in 12 month visits. 

Couple of cons going that route. When it is time for the visa to be granted your child and obviously at least one parent will need to leave Australia for between 2-10 days for their visa to be granted. You can just go to New Zealand or anywhere else but flights and hotel are still costly & visas for where you go a hassle. 

Also your child wont be entitled to medicare for the duration of their stay in Australia on a tourist visa. Essential in my opinion for a small child.


----------



## LMLF (May 4, 2014)

I agree with you, medicare is essencial with a baby... it is better wainting in Brazil and move with the permanent visa. Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sudhir (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I am about to apply for my Child's visa (101) and I was told the following:
1. It cannot be done online, but through paper
2. It cannot be applied through a MARA Agent in Australia
3. It takes 10-18 months while done through New Delhi

Anyone who has had similar experience from India?

Thanks 
Sudhir


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> Hi, I am about to apply for my Child's visa (101) and I was told the following:
> 1. It cannot be done online, but through paper
> 2. It cannot be applied through a MARA Agent in Australia
> 3. It takes 10-18 months while done through New Delhi
> ...


 Paper applications only.

You can use an agent in Australia. Your child can only apply if they already have a visa that allows them to be in Australia. Highly unlikely they will be granted one with parents who have PR until they lodge for PR themselves.

Yes 10-18 months, average 12.


----------



## Sudhir (Nov 13, 2011)

_shel said:


> Paper applications only.
> 
> You can use an agent in Australia. Your child can only apply if they already have a visa that allows them to be in Australia. Highly unlikely they will be granted one with parents who have PR until they lodge for PR themselves.
> 
> Yes 10-18 months, average 12.


Thanks for the quick reply.
Yes, we are PR holders and we wanted to file for 101 for our baby.

So, we can lodge the application from Australia, right?

Sudhir


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear All,

Going by the valuable inputs, I see one of the feasible option is to take baby on tourist visa ( post applying child visa 101).

As the processing time of child visa is long,which tourist visa should be applied from India and can that be done online.Thanks a lot.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear All,
In addition to my above query, I have a question related to medicare.If we have lodged Child visa 101 and have acknowledgement for the same and child travels to australia on visit visa.Will he be elligible for medicare care.The concern is more related to immunization/vaccination. If not then do we get these services even on visit visa and how much does it cost.I heard Australia is very proactive n supportive in their immunization programmes.


----------



## akhild (May 20, 2014)

*Child Visa 101 Status - No CO assigned*

Hi, 

I and my wife have PR and we applied for child visa 101 for our baby on 18th Feb 2014 in India. We were communicated at the time of filing the visa that the CO should be assigned within 10 weeks of application but we have no information whether case office has been assigned.

We also sent an email to Australian Embassy India but have not received any response.

Can someone please throw some light on such situations?

Thanks


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

The best way is to call DIBP directly. 

Our telephone numbers

Check the "General Enquiries" tab, +61 is the code and might not work on normal Landlines, but might work from VOIP/Goog voice phones.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Dear All,

Finally I filed the Subclass 101 application for my son today at Abu Dhabi. Believe me, it was a lot of paperwork. The have increased the processing time from a previous of 8 to 10 months to 14 months now. Lets see how it unfolds. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## akhild (May 20, 2014)

Hi, 

I contacted the high commission but nothing seems to work. They mentioned that due to some delay CO assignment is going to take 20 -25 weeks. I am in a big problem due to this delay now. I have to travel to US on an official trip and I decided the travel dates to be July based on the 10 weeks assignment period so that I can submit the medical test and police clearance certificate and then leave for US with my family. But now my travel dates are clashing with CO assignment dates. High Commission said they cant do anything about it. I cant even submit the medical test before the CO is assigned as HAP ID is required by the doctors to send the medical report directly. Looks like HAP ID can be generated by submitting the "My health Declaration form" but its not recommended once the visa is filed. Immi website mentions that it will only delay the process. 

In a big dilemma, what to do? I can neither postpone my trip nor delay the submission of these docs. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks
Akhild


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally I filed the Subclass 101 application for my son today at Abu Dhabi. Believe me, it was a lot of paperwork. The have increased the processing time from a previous of 8 to 10 months to 14 months now. Lets see how it unfolds. I will keep you all posted.


Hi dexulans,

Could you please share your experience on filing 101; what are the documents required etc..., as I also hold PR (valid till Apr 2018) and currently staying in Abu dhabi and waiting next month for my first baby and would like to file the 101 ASAP, as I am planning to move to AUS by End of 2015..

thanks in advance...

Antony


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Antony,

You need to submit the application at VFS located at Shinning Tower, Opposite Choithram Supermarket, Khalidiya.

1) Prepare Documents as listed at the end.
2) Book appointment with VFS, if not able to book on website, book using call center
3) Carry all originals with you when going to VFS
4) You will have to deposit a fee of AED 8703.00 in cash
5) They will take a picture of baby (facial only)

Documents to be submitted:-

1) Completed Form 40CH
2) Completed Form 47CH
3) Completed Form 1229
4) Completed From 80 for Yourself
5) Completed From 80 for your spouse

These forms can be downloaded from DIAC website

Attach the following too:

1) 4 – Photographs – Child
2) 2- Photographs - Sponsor
3) Copy of Birth Certificate
4) Copy of Father's Passport
5) Copy of Child’s Passport
6) Copy of Mother’s Passport
7) Copy of Marriage Certificate
8) Original Salary Certificate stating salary and duration of employment covering last 2 years
9) Bank statements to show salary Transfers
10) Copy of Australian Visa of Father
11) Copy of Australian Visa of Mother
12) Copy of Visa Grant Letter
13) Print the below check list and take with you
http://www.vfs-au-gcc.com/pdf/Child_Migration_checklist_060214.pdf

Ensure that you have met all the requirements for the above check list

Go to Australia Visa Information- UAE - All About Visas - Family Child for further details and photo specs etc.

Hope this helps!

Regards,

Dex


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

dexulans said:


> Hi Antony,
> 
> You need to submit the application at VFS located at Shinning Tower, Opposite Choithram Supermarket, Khalidiya.
> 
> ...


Hi Dex , 

There are no timelines in your signature so I am just guessing about your case . 

So you and your wife already got a Australian PR but you guys haven't move to Aus yet and are staying in UAE . After you guys got the PR , you got blessed with a baby boy and now wants to get a PR for him ?

If this is the case can you tell me how long will it take to get the visa for baby and during that waiting period can you guys any alternative visa if you guys plan to move to Aus. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Hi Antony,
> 
> You need to submit the application at VFS located at Shinning Tower, Opposite Choithram Supermarket, Khalidiya.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the much detailed information, Dex,

I really appreciate it, I will go through the information and ping you if I need any further information.

Thanks again.

Regards,Antony


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Hi Dex ,
> 
> There are no timelines in your signature so I am just guessing about your case .
> 
> ...


 14 months right now for a child visa. Would be a citizen if born in Australia.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

and no option within those 14 months to get the child to Australia? No long-term visit visa possibilities?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> and no option within those 14 months to get the child to Australia? No long-term visit visa possibilities?


 The child visa is the long term visa. The ability to go on a tourist visa and apply onshore is slim to none for high risk applicants I'm afraid. Any tourist visa IF granted will have a no further stay condition. 

They can apply for the child visa THEN apply for a tourist visa but it is likely to be a 3 month visa so either costly flying their then home (parent too) or not worth it.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Dear prseekr,

Yes, you guessed right, me and rest of my family already have PR but we deferred our move due to other considerations and will move now once we get visa for the little one.

I have been told that for high risk countries, it takes "up to" 14 months but might happen little faster as well, though I was reading in some online forums some people got it in 4 months or so...

The processing time is much less for citizens of "low risk" countries.

As mentioned by _shel and others it can be very stressful to move with a little one to Australia without a permanent visa so we decided to wait for the child visa to come.

Regards,

Dex



prseeker said:


> Hi Dex ,
> 
> There are no timelines in your signature so I am just guessing about your case .
> 
> ...


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

*Got the application Acknowledgement*

Got the application acknowledgement yesterday!



dexulans said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally I filed the Subclass 101 application for my son today at Abu Dhabi. Believe me, it was a lot of paperwork. The have increased the processing time from a previous of 8 to 10 months to 14 months now. Lets see how it unfolds. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone who claims to have had the visa granted in 4 months is simply lying. Low risk countries are taking 9-12 months and dont get it before 9 months so its just not going to happen.


----------



## akhild (May 20, 2014)

Hi, 

Still no CO has been assigned... Does anyone have any idea if I can get the medical tests done for my daughter in US also? I inquired at an Australian authorized medical facility in US. They said they can do it if I have HAP ID. But the VFS application center mentioned it all depends on CO. 

Thanks
Akhild


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes _shel,

As there is no way to verify one needs to use his / her own judgment ... 

Going by this, I have already factored in 14 months to avoid any last minute anxiety and disappointment ...


Regards,

Dex



_shel said:


> Anyone who claims to have had the visa granted in 4 months is simply lying. Low risk countries are taking 9-12 months and dont get it before 9 months so its just not going to happen.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The timescale varies through the year dependent on places left they have allocated. They will say 12-14 months for example. In july you will get it in 12, after December more like 14. Always huge waits though


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You know it takes 14 months to grant a child bisa. Having a CO allocated wont speed that up. You can get medicals done at any approved clinic, makes no difference that you applied in a different country.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> The timescale varies through the year dependent on places left they have allocated. They will say 12-14 months for example. In july you will get it in 12, after December more like 14. Always huge waits though


can you explain a bit about this July and December thing?  does that mean if you apply in July you will get it in 9-12 months?and if you apply after December it is 12-14?

lets say for an example if we apply in June will it be considered as 'after December'?and so in order to get it in 9-12 months what is the exact day in July we should apply?

Cause I have seen something called 'Design date' in immigration site.is that what you mean?for an example, in the given below link, the Child visa 101 the design date is July 13.some are Nov 13.is that what you mean??

http://www.srilanka.embassy.gov.au/files/clmb/Visa%20Fees%20-%20January%202014.pdf

Please explain about this.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

slacs said:


> can you explain a bit about this July and December thing?  does that mean if you apply in July you will get it in 9-12 months?and if you apply after December it is 12-14?
> 
> lets say for an example if we apply in June will it be considered as 'after December'?and so in order to get it in 9-12 months what is the exact day in July we should apply?
> 
> ...


Slacs,

In July the new quota is given every year, so if u apply in July there are more chances of u getting the visa quickly (if all the documents are in place). While in December the quota is near to full and hence takes more time.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Slacs,
> 
> In July the new quota is given every year, so if u apply in July there are more chances of u getting the visa quickly (if all the documents are in place). While in December the quota is near to full and hence takes more time.


Thank you for replying. Ok but what happens if we apply in June which is this month? or should it be exactly in July?and is there a specific day in July or is it from the 1st of July?

would like to know the meaning of the 'design date' which is in the link.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

slacs said:


> Thank you for replying. Ok but what happens if we apply in June which is this month? or should it be exactly in July?and is there a specific day in July or is it from the 1st of July?
> 
> would like to know the meaning of the 'design date' which is in the link.


I would suggest to wait till July and than apply, keep checking the immigration web site for updates and apply as soon as the department starts to accept new visas.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> I would suggest to wait till July and than apply, keep checking the immigration web site for updates and apply as soon as the department starts to accept new visas.


Ok. Thanks a lot.I will apply in July then.  but how can I find when will they start to accept new visas again? I found it really hard to get where it is in the immigration web site.  If you could please provide me some links for that?

Also does anybody knows what is this 'Design date' means?? 

http://www.srilanka.embassy.gov.au/files/clmb/Visa%20Fees%20-%20January%202014.pdf


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No idea, you can apply at any time. The new quotas start July 1st but if you are ready to apply before you can.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> No idea, you can apply at any time. The new quotas start July 1st but if you are ready to apply before you can.


Thank you.even if we finalize things it will be around 27,28 June.but is there any advantage applying in July?I mean is it worth waiting till July 1st?what do you recommend?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Just apply, its so close to the date it wouldnt make any difference.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> Just apply, its so close to the date it wouldnt make any difference.


Ok Thank you!


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

_shel said:


> Just apply, its so close to the date it wouldnt make any difference.


I have a question, we will be applying for 190 nsw state sponsorship in July, i have included my wife and child (2+ yrs) in the eoi and application being sent to nsw. My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby in early Jan 2015. By that time i may or may not have applied for the visa, but would have an answer from nsw. Lets suppose the result is positive nd i apply for 190 with diac before December, how easy will it be for us to add a new baby to the existing application.

Can it cause any issues as nsw approved the application for 3 nd not my new born??

Can you please suggest on how to proceed further?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> I have a question, we will be applying for 190 nsw state sponsorship in July, i have included my wife and child (2+ yrs) in the eoi and application being sent to nsw. My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby in early Jan 2015. By that time i may or may not have applied for the visa, but would have an answer from nsw. Lets suppose the result is positive nd i apply for 190 with diac before December, how easy will it be for us to add a new baby to the existing application.
> 
> Can it cause any issues as nsw approved the application for 3 nd not my new born??
> 
> Can you please suggest on how to proceed further?


 Not an issue and really simple. You either contact your Case Officer if you have one then and they will add them OR if no case officer you upload babies birth certificate, passport and change of circumstances form. 

Baby will be added and no fee to pay if baby is born after you have applied for the visa.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Slacs,

The design date means the Design Date of the form to be used for the application. For example, for 101 Child Visa, Form 47CH and 40 CH have a design date of Jul-13 as per the link provided by you.

Seems like this data is Old. If you got to DIAC website and download a latest form 47CH, the new design date is 03/14. This means that the last changes to the format of this form were made in 03/14.

The department expects you to use the latest revision of forms available at the time of application.

Hope this address your query.

Dex





slacs said:


> Ok. Thanks a lot.I will apply in July then.  but how can I find when will they start to accept new visas again? I found it really hard to get where it is in the immigration web site.  If you could please provide me some links for that?
> 
> Also does anybody knows what is this 'Design date' means??
> 
> http://www.srilanka.embassy.gov.au/files/clmb/Visa%20Fees%20-%20January%202014.pdf


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

dexulans said:


> Slacs,
> 
> The design date means the Design Date of the form to be used for the application. For example, for 101 Child Visa, Form 47CH and 40 CH have a design date of Jul-13 as per the link provided by you.
> 
> ...


Oh Thanks a lot.It really helped.


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone got case officer allocated ? It's been more than 3 months since I applied for subclass 101 visa, but have not heard anything from AHC New Delhi.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I have applied for subclass 101 for my child in Feb, 2014 and have not yet been assigned a CO. The current processing time in India is 14 months. At present I am in Australia and would like to have my child here, as she is about an year old and I do not want to miss out on her milestones.
So, I was thinking of applying a visitor's visa (subclass 600) for her. But, I came to know that there are cases where subclass 101 could be overwritten by subclass 600. Also, I heard that, we would need to exit Australia before grant of subclass 101.
Anyone who had similar cases. Please help.

Also, as mentioned if there are only limited number of visas for a year, I am concerned.

Any inputs?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you hold a visa and another is granted the old visa is cancelled. That shouldn't happen to you as it would only happen if your 101 was near to being granted and you applied for the tourist visa. You still have a long wait so you can go ahead and apply.

Make sure you specify you want a long stay tourist visa and ensure you tell the CO for the 101 visa you plan on taking the child to Australia when you get the tourist visa as the child visa can not be granted whilst they are onshore or it is invalid.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

My father currently lives in Australia and I live outside Australia.I want to know from where should we apply for the Child Visa?can we apply onshore 802 visa?or should it be offshore?who should be the main applicant, me or father? Please let me know soon! :|


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

slacs said:


> My father currently lives in Australia and I live outside Australia.I want to know from where should we apply for the Child Visa?can we apply onshore 802 visa?or should it be offshore?who should be the main applicant, me or father? Please let me know soon! :|


 How old are you? Is your father a citizen or PR? When did he move to Australia? 

What do you do? Studying, working, something else?


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> How old are you? Is your father a citizen or PR? When did he move to Australia?
> 
> What do you do? Studying, working, something else?


I am in 18-25 years age group and I am studying full time at the moment and currently live outside Australia.My father is a AU citizen.Its more than six years since he moved there.What should I do??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

That doesnt answer what I asked. 

Do nothing. I've just checked your previous posts.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> That doesnt answer what I asked.
> 
> Do nothing. I've just checked your previous posts.


I hope you got the message.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

slacs said:


> My father currently lives in Australia and I live outside Australia.I want to know from where should we apply for the Child Visa?can we apply onshore 802 visa?or should it be offshore?who should be the main applicant, me or father? Please let me know soon! :|


does anyone know about this???


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Check this link carefully, you will get all your answers:

Child visa (subclass 101)

Girl Aussie



slacs said:


> does anyone know about this???


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Check this link carefully, you will get all your answers:
> 
> Child visa (subclass 101)
> 
> Girl Aussie


 Some people just don't qualify to migrate and wont listen to anything they are told!


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Check this link carefully, you will get all your answers:
> 
> Child visa (subclass 101)
> 
> Girl Aussie


Ok I will double check to see whether I have missed something. Thanks


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> Some people just don't qualify to migrate and wont listen to anything they are told!


Why do you say so????  what is the issue here????!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

slacs said:


> Why do you say so????  what is the issue here????!!!


 Because we've talked about this in the past and you haven't been in continuous education since leaving school, the courses you've taken are not natural progression *and* you have not been soley dependent on your father.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> Because we've talked about this in the past and you haven't been in continuous education since leaving school, the courses you've taken are not natural progression *and* you have not been soley dependent on your father.


No you have mistaken.I have continuously attend for education.Right after I left school in end of December,I joined the first semester for college which started in march.So I don't think there is a issue  And next point I don't think 100% dependence is necessary.It says "Basic requirements" like food,clothes and shelter. and I have fulfilled that.also when there are two parents it is impossible to depend solely on one parent like ignoring the other one.anyhow I have covered the Basic requirements and depended on sponsoring parent for basic requirements solely. btw I don't think I have ever said that I haven't fulfill these things. 

Anyway at least now, can you please say the possibility of applying onshore and offshore?should it be 101 or 802?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How do you propose you will get to Australia to be eligible to apply onshore? Do you already hold a visa? 

I think you will find you are mistaken re dependence. How can you prove you rely on your father for basic needs when your mother provides it in a different country.


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> How do you propose you will get to Australia to be eligible to apply onshore? Do you already hold a visa?
> 
> I think you will find you are mistaken re dependence. How can you prove you rely on your father for basic needs when your mother provides it in a different country.


No I am not currently holding any visa.I just want to know whether can I apply and get a long stay visitor visa(600) and then apply onshore for 802?

may I know what is "re dependence"??  He has consistently spend money on me from various ways for my basic needs and mother hasn't! (there are reasons for that) I don't know whether the visa will get refused or not I just want to know assuming I get a long stay visa, is it possible to apply onshore ?? :|


----------



## slacs (Oct 23, 2013)

slacs said:


> No I am not currently holding any visa.I just want to know whether can I apply and get a long stay visitor visa(600) and then apply onshore for 802?
> 
> may I know what is "re dependence"??  He has consistently spend money on me from various ways for my basic needs and mother hasn't! (there are reasons for that) I don't know whether the visa will get refused or not I just want to know assuming I get a long stay visa, is it possible to apply onshore ?? :|


Ok I think I got the answer.its better to apply offshore.


----------



## Sharn (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi there,

I've applied 802 child visa in Australia and also have case officer allocated. 

Which I had to send extra document. Wonder how long will I find out if visa is granted? 

It seems to be hard to find 802 child processing time for anyone who applied this visa. As 101 seems to be more common for child processing time in forums.

Thanks


----------



## prabakarrk (Jul 21, 2014)

*Child Visa 101 Processing*



SID101 said:


> I applied directly to Australian Consulate in New Delhi as the nearest VFS was in Chandigarh, 4 hours away from where the child is and when I spoke to VFS they said if your papers are incomplete then we have no way to return your papers back to you. And they wanted Rs 601/- extra. I am happy to pay 600 but this 1 rupee is just to cause inconvenience to people so I decided against VFS. If you are able to collect all papers together you dont need VFS. I asked VFS people if I will get some extra update about the status of my application when I appy through them to which they said that they will provide that information that immi provides them...I found no value in VFS.
> 
> When I phoned Australian embassy in New Delhi for some information before I applied for visa they were rude too and I was not at all surprised as they met my expectation. I anyways applied with all the papers they wanted which included visa application, sponsorship (I think 40CH, 47CH), PCC, AFP clearance, address proof, income details, statutory declaration from self and wife, address proof, income statement for past three years in Australia, visa fee, letter of invitation, attested copy of passport of child, birth certificate.
> 
> PS. I very humbly request all members to add more details about the process they follow and any additional information that they can provide to help others rather than one liners.


Hi,
I have applied for my Chils Visa 101 on 27th May, I have not heard anything from them. Also, I have applied as you said above with all the documents included in the applications. Has anyone got the case officer allocated for your application or anything heard from them?? Please update the status of your applications, if you have heard anything from them.


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

I have applied for my daughter's 101 on April 10th through VFS service, but yet to hear anything from AHC new delhi. My guess, CO allocation will take longer than 3 months. Even though VFS receipt mentions CO allocation will take 8-12 weeks, but I believe that is not the case anymore.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi All,

After submitting 101 application,when can we plan to take child on Visit Visa.Are there any restrictions.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No working  

Though seriously you need medical insurance as the child is not entitled to medicare. You cant claim family benefits for them either.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

What would be an appx. Cost of medicare for 1 yr old annually


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You can't purchase medicare. You would need private insurance which you can't usually get for a young child as a individual. You would need to add her to a policy for yourself. So would cost a lot more, several thousand a year.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Shel and extremely sorry for spamming forum.This forum is very helpful and I had no wrong intentions.
Its just I am bit concerned about my case as it involves an infant.I just wanted to be double sure about taking baby on visit visa post filing child visa 101.So wanted to learn from other experiences.


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

prabakarrk said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for my Chils Visa 101 on 27th May, I have not heard anything from them. Also, I have applied as you said above with all the documents included in the applications. Has anyone got the case officer allocated for your application or anything heard from them?? Please update the status of your applications, if you have heard anything from them.


Hi Prabakarrk,

I have applied for my baby's visa in June 2014 and it seems that at present allocation of the case officer itself is taking around 6 months or even more  I am seriously thinking about what should I do now..as in wait for the CO to get allocated or apply for a visitor visa to take my child to Aus..I have made an enquiry at the AUS HC New Delhi, however yet to receive a reply f applied rom them on the allocation of the CO...
I have also applied with all the necessary docs required...PCC, AFC, income proof, address proof etc.

Has anyone applied for a visitor visa while waiting for the child 101 visa to get finalised? Also, please let me know if the visitor visa application can be made before the Co gets allocated or one needs to wait and take permission from the CO before applying for the visitor visa?

Thanks


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

kankanac said:


> Hi Prabakarrk,
> 
> I have applied for my baby's visa in June 2014 and it seems that at present allocation of the case officer itself is taking around 6 months or even more  I am seriously thinking about what should I do now..as in wait for the CO to get allocated or apply for a visitor visa to take my child to Aus..I have made an enquiry at the AUS HC New Delhi, however yet to receive a reply f applied rom them on the allocation of the CO...
> I have also applied with all the necessary docs required...PCC, AFC, income proof, address proof etc.
> ...


My situation is somewhat different. I applied subclass 600 family sponsored visa in Sydney before applying subclass 101 at AHC New Delhi. My case officer in Sydney asked why 600 is applied instead of 101 at Delhi. I explained the compelling reason to the CO and they were Ok with that. After getting the 600 from Sydney, I applied the 101 in New Delhi. Then my infant baby travelled to Australia on 600 without 101 CO allocation. I just mailed to dfat address at New Delhi about my baby's arrival to Australia and departure from Australia. In both occasions they replied that concerned authorities were informed. I feel they just make a note and put it in your file. But I certainly do not know if it will have any effect on the 101 visa.

I have read in this forum that people got 600 tourist visa from Delhi after applying 101 or they applied 101 and 600 together. At worst case you might have to explain them why you need.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info.When your infant travelled to OZ what all additional expenses (appx.how much did you incur).
Did you face any specific issue.


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

SB81 said:


> Thanks for the info.When your infant travelled to OZ what all additional expenses (appx.how much did you incur).
> Did you face any specific issue.


You should not face any issues in OZ. It is better to have a decent medical private insurance. 

During October - May, the weather is best. Unfortunately my baby was here during winter and caught up with cold!


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info.Hope they allow babiea on visit visa to have vaccines.What wld be an appx. Cost ? Any idea ?


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

SB81 said:


> Thanks for the info.Hope they allow babiea on visit visa to have vaccines.What wld be an appx. Cost ? Any idea ?



Hi SB81,

You can visit the australia.gov.au website to find out more on the health and immunisations and vaccination programs and the associated costs if any.


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

Dear Expats,

I have applied for my child's 101 visa in June 2014. Both me and my husband are Australian PR visa holders since 2012. For my child's PR visa application, we have submitted our Indian PCCs dated Dec 2011 and Jan 2012.
Can anyone pls confirm if the same would be accepted for the 101 visa application or we would have to get fresh Indian PCCs done?

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

The Australian vaccine program is due at 2, 4, 6, 12, 18 months and later at 4 years. So if your baby is already 1 year and traveling on visit visa then you may not need to worry about it unless baby is staying over 6 months.

Girl Aussie



SB81 said:


> Thanks for the info.Hope they allow babiea on visit visa to have vaccines.What wld be an appx. Cost ? Any idea ?


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Shyam,

Has the CO got allocated for your visa application? I had called up the Australian HC today and they said that the present time frame for CO allocation is around 36 weeks 
Have you applied for the visitor visa for your child?
Kindly provide an update on your status.

Thanks


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

kankanac said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> Has the CO got allocated for your visa application? I had called up the Australian HC today and they said that the present time frame for CO allocation is around 36 weeks
> Have you applied for the visitor visa for your child?
> ...


CO is not allocated. Hopefully in next month.
I didn't applied for visit visa since its already 7 month over. Let see


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info.
Please do provide an update once the CO gets allocated for your application.

All the best


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

I and my wife are Australia PR holder and my wife delivered our baby in India. Now we are planning to move to Australia. I have few queries related to child Visa.
1. Looking at the thread it seems I need to apply for 101 visa. Is that correct?
2. How to apply for the visa? Online or through vfs or through skillselect if it is online?
3. How much time it take for visa grant?
4. If it is 10 months as said in thread can I take my child on visit visa? How long?
5. Is PCC and Medical required for child?
6. Any other specific requirement?

If anyone has done this recently please send me private message. Would like to consult you.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

amol.pophale said:


> I and my wife are Australia PR holder and my wife delivered our baby in India. Now we are planning to move to Australia. I have few queries related to child Visa.
> 1. Looking at the thread it seems I need to apply for 101 visa. Is that correct?
> 2. How to apply for the visa? Online or through vfs or through skillselect if it is online?
> 3. How much time it take for visa grant?
> ...


I am also having the same question and some can enlighten in details.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

1.child visa 101 need to be applied
2. Child Visa is a paper application and can be submitted through VFS
3.In case of minor , PCC is required for sponsor and sponsor's partner
4.As per DIAC website,Processing time 14 months but generally it gets through in 10 months.
5.Medical is required for child except X-ray ( If child below 5 yrs)
6.One can take child on Visit Visa..duration depends on visa granting officer.Generally granted for 3,6 or 12 months.
All forms (Form 47CH and Form40 CH) can be downloaded from VFS/australian immg. Website

Hope it helps..


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot SB81. It is really useful information that you shared.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

kankanac said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have applied for my child's 101 visa in June 2014. Both me and my husband are Australian PR visa holders since 2012. For my child's PR visa application, we have submitted our Indian PCCs dated Dec 2011 and Jan 2012.
> Can anyone pls confirm if the same would be accepted for the 101 visa application or we would have to get fresh Indian PCCs done?
> ...


Kankanc,

Do you live out of India? If yes they may accept the old PCC but generally it should be less than a year old. I am exactly in the same situation as you and I am planning to obtain new ones as it takes just 3 to10 days to obtain it from the Indian embassy here. I believe I will loose more time if it's not done right the first time.

Regards, 

Dex


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Dex,

Thanks for the info. I am presently in India and have obtained a fresh Indian PCC for my child's 101 visa. My husband is also in the process of obtaining the same from the Indian Embassy in Aus...


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Can I get Visitor visa for my child and take him to AU while 101 child visa is in progress?


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

*Child visa*

Hi everybody,

We are also sailing in the same boat.
My husband, my 5 year old and I got our PR last year, post which we went to Australia for a month and got our visas validated and returned to india.
Now we just had another baby and we have to get her PR visa.
My question is can i take her to Australia on a visitor visa and apply for her onshore visa?
Since we do not have jobs or regular source of Australian income will we be eligible to apply for an onshore visa for my baby?
Secondly do we have to inform DIBP of the birth of my baby?
The only reason we are thinking of applying for onshore is cos offshore takes close to 14 months for processing and we wanted to migrate permanently in december of this year.

Thanks in advance for your help

Sandie










SB81 said:


> 1.child visa 101 need to be applied
> 2. Child Visa is a paper application and can be submitted through VFS
> 3.In case of minor , PCC is required for sponsor and sponsor's partner
> 4.As per DIAC website,Processing time 14 months but generally it gets through in 10 months.
> ...


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

amol.pophale said:


> Can I get Visitor visa for my child and take him to AU while 101 child visa is in progress?


Yes you can apply for a visitor visa. You need to mention the PR (101) visa application file number in a covering letter when you are applying for the visitor visa for your child.


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

SandhyaOz said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We are also sailing in the same boat.
> My husband, my 5 year old and I got our PR last year, post which we went to Australia for a month and got our visas validated and returned to india.
> ...


How much time onshore visa take?


----------



## inozland (Aug 1, 2011)

It is difficult to apply for a subclass 802 (onshore child migration visa) visa after arriving in Australia on a visitor visa. Generally, DIAC will impose "No Further Stay" condition for visitor visa. "No Further stay" condition prohibits onshore migrant visa application.
Check this
Child visa (subclass 802)



SandhyaOz said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> My question is can i take her to Australia on a visitor visa and apply for her onshore visa?
> ...


----------



## kankanac (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes, 101 visa is the only option if the child is born here. You cannot apply for onshore visa by taking the child to Aus on a tourist visa.


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Do I need to provide Australian income proof for child visa? I was reading documents on vfs site which says -
Photocopies of the following documents to show your sponsor’s current employment:
a) Australian income and/or overseas tax assessment notice and
b) a letter from their employer confirming length of employment and annual salary 
c) If your sponsor is self-employed or self-funded from other sources, business 
documents or a letter from your sponsor’s accountant.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

If you are employed outside Australia then you have to submit your tax assessments for last 2 yrs.In case you are employed in India,submit your Form 16 of last 2 yrs.


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok. I was employed in Inida and I can provide last 2/3 years form 16. But I may not able to provide current employment letter. I hope that will work. Thanks SB81!


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think we have to provide one of the docs..either Form 16 or current empl.letter..should work


----------



## LMLF (May 4, 2014)

*Delay in processing time*

I live in Brazil and my little one's 101 visa is taking a lot longer than expected, 11 months currently. I am really getting upset on this. There is no pending documents in the process, no health issues, no problems of any nature, no asking for further information from DIAC. 

The deadline for granting the visa is 14 months, according to DIAC website, however, given the delay, I wonder if there is any chance they do not grant the visa for our little one or even extend the deadline further. I will appreciate any help, as this is making me very anxious. Thanks in advance.

Lara


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

How much time it takes after submission of pcc and medicals?


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have an additional query...

If after applying Child Visa 101,if there are changes ( for e.g child travelling to australia on visit visa or change in employment of Sponsor),how do we communicate them.Is it again through VFS centre where file was submitted or could be any VFS location or can it also be done online.


----------



## LMLF (May 4, 2014)

dexulans said:


> How much time it takes after submission of pcc and medicals?[/Q
> 
> Hi, 15 days after we submited the aplication we had case officer and the medical examination was last November. As far as I know, when they ask you to do medicals and pcc the visa takes more 2 or 3 months to be granted. Tks


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Lmlf thanks for the reply. I also want to know that how much time is given for initial entry after visa grant. 
Regards 

Dex


----------



## LMLF (May 4, 2014)

dexulans said:


> Hi Lmlf thanks for the reply. I also want to know that how much time is given for initial entry after visa grant.
> Regards
> 
> Dex


Hi, When we applied there was average time, 6 months in my home country (the reason why we are so worried). Now if you read in the immi web site the time to be granted is 14 months, but low risk countries 3 months and the high risk ones 14 months. 

Regads


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks LMLF, 

My question was that once the child visa is granted how much time is given before which the child must enter Australia. For our visas it was one year from the date of medical examination. Does the same applies to 101 visa too? Regards, dex


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

dexulans said:


> Thanks LMLF,
> 
> My question was that once the child visa is granted how much time is given before which the child must enter Australia. For our visas it was one year from the date of medical examination. Does the same applies to 101 visa too? Regards, dex


 Yes one year from the date of medical


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Shel


----------



## LMLF (May 4, 2014)

dexulans said:


> Thanks LMLF,
> 
> My question was that once the child visa is granted how much time is given before which the child must enter Australia. For our visas it was one year from the date of medical examination. Does the same applies to 101 visa too? Regards, dex


Sorry Dex, I really don't know, but I think it is the same. My husband and I had to enter in Austrália one year after the medicals too.


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Guys, (who have already submitted 101 application or Granted visa)

I have few queries regarding filling form 47CH and 40CH. Can some please answer it?

47H
1. Do we need to write child's name in regional language? (Q-4) 
2. What is Passport Issuing Authority for India? (Q-10)
3. My child is just 2 months old. What should be child's main language? (Q-19) 
4. Do we need to mention current country in Q-33? What should we write in To?
5. Payment details should be in AUD or INR? (Q-52)

40H
1.What is nature of legal right? (Q-18)
2. If dwelling is owned what should be weekly dwelling payments? (Q-59)
3. What should be mentioned in TO (Month-Year) if it is current country? (Q-34/53)
4. Do we need to include ourselves in Q-57? 

I have mentioned question numbers from respective form against my queries.

Thank in advance!


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

47H
1. Do we need to write child's name in regional language? (Q-4)

Yes

2. What is Passport Issuing Authority for India? (Q-10)

Regional Passport Office... (check in the passport )

3. My child is just 2 months old. What should be child's main language? (Q-19)

The language you speak at home (mother tongue )


40H
1.What is nature of legal right? (Q-18)

Parent (natural parent)

2. If dwelling is owned what should be weekly dwelling payments? (Q-59)

Not Applicable (owned dwelling )

3. What should be mentioned in TO (Month-Year) if it is current country? (Q-34/53)

Current or till date


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the answers. 

Few more ;-)

Q-35 - Visa Fees. It is $2370. Right? No other charges. 

Form 1229 need to be signed by both parents?



dexulans said:


> 47H
> 1. Do we need to write child's name in regional language? (Q-4)
> 
> Yes
> ...


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Few more questions -

Is Form 1229 is sufficient or along with it "statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration" is required.

Form 47 (Section-H) mentioned either of them. But vfs site has no mention of form 1229 but only statutory declaration.

Is form 1440 (This form should only be used where there are limited payment options for visa applications outside Australia) required?



amol.pophale said:


> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Few more ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Form 1229 with signature from both parents is sufficient


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

No extra charges..Draft of 139800 INR to be submitted..If application submitted at VFS of 610 rs to be gvn separately.


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

SB81 said:


> No extra charges..Draft of 139800 INR to be submitted..If application submitted at VFS of 610 rs to be gvn separately.


Thanks SB81 for your help. Finally today I submitted my son's 101 application at vfs. And expected processing time is 14 months :-(


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes Amol..that wait is the most painful part..not sure how long does it take for CO allocation


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally I filed the Subclass 101 application for my son today at Abu Dhabi. Believe me, it was a lot of paperwork. The have increased the processing time from a previous of 8 to 10 months to 14 months now. Lets see how it unfolds. I will keep you all posted.


Completed medical for my child and submitted the PCCs for self and wife. Let's see how much time it takes for the visa.


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Completed medical for my child and submitted the PCCs for self and wife. Let's see how much time it takes for the visa.


Hi Dex,

Is CO has requested to do the medical and PCC ? I think it's been 5 months you have logged the application right?

Regards,
Antony


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Hi Dex,
> 
> Is CO has requested to do the medical and PCC ? I think it's been 5 months you have logged the application right?
> 
> ...


I am not sure if its the CO or some other officer involved in the processing chain . (The person contacting me never mentioned this). I received a letter from DIBP asking me to complete these requirements. Yes it has been five months.

Regards,

Dex


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So you have about another 9 months to wait.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

_shel said:


> So you have about another 9 months to wait.


Perhaps yes, the only concern is that if they end up taking 9 more months from now and the 1st entry should be made within 1 year of medicals, I will be left with a tight 3 months window to do so.

Regards,

Dex


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Perhaps yes, the only concern is that if they end up taking 9 more months from now and the 1st entry should be made within 1 year of medicals, I will be left with a tight 3 months window to do so.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dex


I think that would be the tough part !!!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

dexulans said:


> Perhaps yes, the only concern is that if they end up taking 9 more months from now and the 1st entry should be made within 1 year of medicals, I will be left with a tight 3 months window to do so.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dex


I've read on several threads that one can apply for a 12 month visitor visa for the child after submitting the 101 - with or without CO permission/allocation. Members have reported that they have checked with the embassy about this and received the green signal. Then, once the family is in Australia, they will have to exit when the 101 is issued. 

The question I have is, has anyone *actually* experienced these procedures first-hand without any hassles? In other words, is this a 100% doable option not just theoretically but also practically?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply 101 visa in feb-15. I just list down the document which I need to submit that time. Please let me know if I missed any

40CH
47CH
Child Birth Certificate (Certified)
Child Passport (Certified )
PCC for both parents for all resided countries (Certified )
Parents passport copy (Certified )

1-Can these docs submit by friend if I migrate to AUS?
2-Do we need to submit attested doc?
3-I will not be in job that time, do I need to provide any other docs related to my employment?


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

*Visa has been granted...*



dexulans said:


> Completed medical for my child and submitted the PCCs for self and wife. Let's see how much time it takes for the visa.


Hello Everyone,

I am glad to inform you all that the Visa has been granted to my child.

Dex


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats Dex, Just 5 months!!!!

Is there a time period, by which you have to travel now ?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

dexulans said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that the Visa has been granted to my child.
> 
> Dex


Thats great news. Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats Dexx...Hope we share same news soon..


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Congrats Dex, Just 5 months!!!!
> 
> Is there a time period, by which you have to travel now ?


Thanks Antony, yes my child need to make his first entry within a year of medical examination date

Regards,

Dex


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks maq_qatar, SB81, antonyvkj and _shel

Regards,

Dex


----------



## vikasborse (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi, Has anyone got visa granted recently? I have applied visa for my kid on 4th March 2014 to delhi. Case officer was assigned on 1st October 2015. I have done medicals and waiting for the communication from case officer.Can anyone comment on approximate time for visa decision.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Visa For my Kid*

Hi F/d's

I am looking for your quick advises on below options for my child entry to AU.

We have got PR but currently in India due to some personal reasons. Our visa's are valid now. In between we have got our baby and not looking for child visa. As per laws we have to go for 101 visa which might take 9-10 months which is huge time as we have already consumed almost 1.5 years of PR. I wanted to know is it possible that my real brother who is still in process of PR ( First stage of ACS and IELETS ) can include my kid along with their family and get a PR.

Hence instead of 101 visa my child may get PR as he is included in my Brother family. I think while applying their is option to include people with blood relations.

Please suggest what are the pros and corns ? Will it be better option ?

-Amit


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No because your child is not their dependent he is yours.


----------



## YAZAND (Nov 11, 2014)

Dear All ,

I just wanted to share my experience in Filing the Child Visa 101 ,,

I did apply in Jordan on the 14th of September , And I got all the papers and forms ready when applying , Case officer assigned on the 21st of September and I was asked for new PCCs which were submitted on the 21st of October ,

I was afterwards granted the visa on the 11th of November 2014 . So the wait time was about 2 Months from the day we submitted the application .

Hope this helps you in determining the processing times for Offshore applications .


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is really nice..hopefully we also will do the same now instead of making any alternative route.




YAZAND said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience in Filing the Child Visa 101 ,,
> 
> ...


----------



## vikasborse (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone received any communication from new delhi? No idea how long new delhi is taking to finalize applications.I am waiting since 8 and half months.


----------



## Marco Ferraro (Jan 7, 2015)

My child is in the Philippines and we are now at 11 months. According to Immigration's website it takes up to 14 months so I guess thats how long theyre going to make us wait.


----------



## Marco Ferraro (Jan 7, 2015)

YAZAND said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience in Filing the Child Visa 101 ,,
> 
> ...


Im sorry but Im having a lot of trouble believing you. You are from Jordan, a high risk country which according to the Immigration website the processing time is;
Lodged outside Australia in High Risk country - 

Child
(subclass 101, 102, 117, 445, 802, 837)
Priority Group 1 *14 months*

Yes, I realize that is the average time and yes every application is different as is each country, but with the amount of people applying for child visas from around the world where even a low risk country takes 3 months you magically got yours in just 2 months??

No way.


----------



## YAZAND (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Marco ,

Well Why would I lie here  

But My Guess is that the Child Visa Quota Depends on the Country you are applying From not the HR-LR only ,, and let me tell you this all the jordanian PR holders I knew gave birth to their children in australia so I guess the Child 101 application is not the norm in my country ,, 

And also when I applied I got the feeling I may have been the only one who have applied for the child visa 101 there since a long time ,,

Anyway if your papers are complete it should be fast ( 2 months -8 months max. )

Good luck


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am on a 489 visa currently and wanted to know the following regarding Sub-class 101 visa:

1) I have read on this forum that while processing for 101 visa is going on, I may be able to apply for a visit visa for the child. I would like to know how long would this visit visa be for? In case, it is for three months only, is there a stipulation that I can not apply for another 3 months / 6 months visit visa again?

2) Will I be able to use the same PCC, medical etc when processing the 101 visa? They were issued in May 2014.

Thank you all in advance for your response.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am on a 489 visa currently and wanted to know the following regarding Sub-class 101 visa:
> 
> ...


 Your child is not eligible for the 101 and you are not eligible to sponsor for it. 

You need to apply for a 489 subsequent enterant.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying that Shel... I will have to look up this visa class and find out more....


----------



## Desperate Dad (Jan 28, 2015)

chandra123 said:


> Not yet angorwat, still waiting.
> 
> My child is now 5 months old. We have applied for his visa on 31-Dec-2012. Co requested for additional document (only PCC) and medical for the child on 26-Feb-2013 (So, CO was assigned before that, but we do not know when).
> 
> ...


Hi Chandra,

If possible please let me know whether you got your child's 101 visa and how long it took.
My situation is also similar to yours. Me my wife and our child are australian permanent residents 
and were living here since 2012. When my wife was 6 months pregnant with our second child, we had to
go to india for personal reasons and then there we decided to have the baby in India. So I came back 
here alone to continue my job. Now the second baby is born there, but my wife and elder child are 
struck in India because of the new born's visa. We applied subclass 101 in Jan 2015, but dont know
how long it will take for the Visa to be granted. Now because of this we are living apart and my elder 
child's school is also affected.

I would appreciate if any other member who had similar experience and managed to get visa earlier than the expected time line can share their experience.

Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Processing time from High Risk country is 14 months for Child Visa, now you have already applied for baby's visa then he/she can travel on Visitor Visa, why don't you apply that, hopefully baby will get Visitor Visa & then can travel with mom & other sibling, but baby has to be outside Australia at the time of grant and that you can discuss with your CO.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



Desperate Dad said:


> Hi Chandra,
> 
> If possible please let me know whether you got your child's 101 visa and how long it took.
> My situation is also similar to yours. Me my wife and our child are australian permanent residents
> ...


----------



## Desperate Dad (Jan 28, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Processing time from High Risk country is 14 months for Child Visa, now you have already applied for baby's visa then he/she can travel on Visitor Visa, why don't you apply that, hopefully baby will get Visitor Visa & then can travel with mom & other sibling, but baby has to be outside Australia at the time of grant and that you can discuss with your CO.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for your response Aussie Girl. Getting the visitor visa would be our last option, that's because to avoid travel hassle again and as well as for getting Medicare(don't know how much the immunization can cost here). I was thinking about approaching the Immigration department for requesting a quicker processing. So just thought of checking with people to see anybody has done that before.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant get quicker processing, why would you think you could? The processing time is 14 months.


----------



## Desperate Dad (Jan 28, 2015)

_shel said:


> You cant get quicker processing, why would you think you could? The processing time is 14 months.


Good question . I too cant think of a reason, that's why checking it in public forum:confused2:.

Between, I found the below answer in this link w w w .fiji.embassy . gov. au/files/suva/ChildFAQs. pdf (sorry for the spaces, I'm not permitted to post URLs)

"Can my application be expedited?
The Australian High Commission in Suva is responsible for the processing and
decision of migration applications from a number of countries in the South Pacific
Region. To manage the volume of applications received in a fair and reasonable
manner, applications are processed in date order of lodgement so no Australian
citizen/resident sponsor and their families are disadvantaged. If you believe your
circumstances are compelling / compassionate, you can request expedited
processing. There is no guarantee that we will be able to facilitate your request. "

Though its for applicants from Fiji, thought of giving it a try, here.

Few months ago an immigration agent(MARA) told me that reason for delay in processing for subclass 101 is to avoid any child trafficking that can possibly happen. So wondering whether I can provide any evidence that could satisfy the dept.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You can try but compelling and compassionate reasons would be something along the lines of.........

your Australian born wife is going to give birth/dying from cancer etc in Australia soon whilst you & kids are stuck in India or 

You have a job offer of a well paid permanent job with a starting date very soon. You will lose the offer if the visa is not granted in time. 

You wanting to move quick is neither compelling or compassionate.


----------



## Desperate Dad (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for that. I will check with DIAC and update.


----------



## babubhuj (Jul 9, 2014)

We are permanent residence visa holder. At present we are resident of Bahrain. My child will born in Bahrain. I want apply for my child visa in permanent residence category for that which sub class visa I have to apply? 101 or some other class?. can I make online application or I have to go through Australian embassy in UAE ? What documents and forms to be filled? Awaiting reply


----------



## NewMember84 (Mar 5, 2015)

Desperate Dad said:


> Thanks for that. I will check with DIAC and update.


Hi Desperate Dad,

Any updates from DIBP? 
I'm in a similar situation as you. We are expecting our first child in April and received a direct grant for our 189 application. Seems like we too have to apply for 101 visa once the child is born.


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

Just wanted to share one update with the members. My wife is currently expecting and she can not travel to Australia due to medical reasons, even to validate the VISA. However, I have already validated my visa (PR 190 for both of us). I had written to the GSM department email ID that was mentioned in my VISA grant letter, stating the situation. Now they have removed the 'first entry' condition from my wife's visa and she can travel anytime within the five years as per the letter. So in my case now she can easily wait for baby's visa to come.
I have a query though. If somebody decides to get the baby to Australia on visitor's visa till 101 is granted, then to get the 101 grant does the baby need to travel back to the home country or the condition is the applicant (baby in this case) has to be outside Australia during the grant, doesn't matter where? What if he is in Australia on visitor's visa and same time 101 grant also comes (not sure if it happens or not) 
Also, for the 3 months restriction on visitor visa, a visitor can fly to any country and comeback, it doesn't have to be the home country, right?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: Baby has to be Offshore, could be any country.

2: Visitor can fly to any country. 

Girl Aussie 



vishalblr said:


> I have a query though. If somebody decides to get the baby to Australia on visitor's visa till 101 is granted, then to get the 101 grant does the baby need to travel back to the home country or the condition is the applicant (baby in this case) has to be outside Australia during the grant, doesn't matter where? What if he is in Australia on visitor's visa and same time 101 grant also comes (not sure if it happens or not)
> Also, for the 3 months restriction on visitor visa, a visitor can fly to any country and comeback, it doesn't have to be the home country, right?


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> 1: Baby has to be Offshore, could be any country.
> 
> 2: Visitor can fly to any country.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks a lot for the response!

Will they notify the person before granting another visa, so that the person may go offshore before the other visa is granted? Any idea how do they track this?


----------



## usamuac (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I applied for 189 from Dubai and got the grant in Oct 2013...Myself, wife and our 4 yr old made our first entry in feb 2014...We are planning to shift to Australia by this June...We are blessed with another child now and are planning to apply for child visa for her...I have already put in my papers at my current company and they have agreed to relieve me by mid-june....I was planning to send my family to India by May end and then travel to Australia alone by mid June....But as I have read it seems the child visa can take any time from 5-14 months....I am thinking how I can manage to do the visa process for the baby in Dubai if we are planning to leave Dubai by mid June...Is it possible to apply for child visa after I land in Australia? I guess from India it is taking a long time to process...Please suggest a workaround...Thankyou in advance!


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

usamuac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189 from Dubai and got the grant in Oct 2013...Myself, wife and our 4 yr old made our first entry in feb 2014...We are planning to shift to Australia by this June...We are blessed with another child now and are planning to apply for child visa for her...I have already put in my papers at my current company and they have agreed to relieve me by mid-june....I was planning to send my family to India by May end and then travel to Australia alone by mid June....But as I have read it seems the child visa can take any time from 5-14 months....I am thinking how I can manage to do the visa process for the baby in Dubai if we are planning to leave Dubai by mid June...Is it possible to apply for child visa after I land in Australia? I guess from India it is taking a long time to process...Please suggest a workaround...Thankyou in advance!


Giving birth in Australia would solve this issue as your child would get Australian Citizenship because you are a PR.
Children born to a permanent resident of Australia


----------



## usamuac (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Ben,

Thats a great idea....but she is already here


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

usamuac said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Thats a great idea....but she is already here


I understood that. However, if I were in your shoes I would consider giving birth in Australia nevertheless. Compared to the hassle you have to get a visa (in terms of time, paperwork, costs etc.) it might be easier to have an extended holiday in Australia.


----------



## usamuac (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah even we thought about it....but decided against it....


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

usamuac said:


> Yeah even we thought about it....but decided against it....


Allright... in that case unfortunately I have no better idea.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Its not difficult, simply notify DIBP change of address before leaving Dubai & they will direct Application to the AHC of your country.

Girl Aussie 



usamuac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189 from Dubai and got the grant in Oct 2013...Myself, wife and our 4 yr old made our first entry in feb 2014...We are planning to shift to Australia by this June...We are blessed with another child now and are planning to apply for child visa for her...I have already put in my papers at my current company and they have agreed to relieve me by mid-june....I was planning to send my family to India by May end and then travel to Australia alone by mid June....But as I have read it seems the child visa can take any time from 5-14 months....I am thinking how I can manage to do the visa process for the baby in Dubai if we are planning to leave Dubai by mid June...Is it possible to apply for child visa after I land in Australia? I guess from India it is taking a long time to process...Please suggest a workaround...Thankyou in advance!


----------



## AimenWahab (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey all, Me and my husband got Australian PR in last October, my husband moved there in December and I got my visa validated in January 2015 but I came back to Pakistan as I am expecting and we couldn't afford to have our baby there because of some financial issues. Now, I am going to have my baby in May, and we intend to apply for child visa right away. I want to know that child visa duration offshore is 14 months and onshore is 8 months, does this mean that baby has to be onshore when we apply for his child visa or my husband can apply from Australia himself? Also, I was planning to apply for child visa and take baby with me on a visit visa as long as baby's visa process takes place. Will that be possible? Kindly help me in this regard.


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

vishalblr said:


> Just wanted to share one update with the members. My wife is currently expecting and she can not travel to Australia due to medical reasons, even to validate the VISA. However, I have already validated my visa (PR 190 for both of us). I had written to the GSM department email ID that was mentioned in my VISA grant letter, stating the situation. Now they have removed the 'first entry' condition from my wife's visa and she can travel anytime within the five years as per the letter. So in my case now she can easily wait for baby's visa to come.
> I have a query though. If somebody decides to get the baby to Australia on visitor's visa till 101 is granted, then to get the 101 grant does the baby need to travel back to the home country or the condition is the applicant (baby in this case) has to be outside Australia during the grant, doesn't matter where? What if he is in Australia on visitor's visa and same time 101 grant also comes (not sure if it happens or not)
> Also, for the 3 months restriction on visitor visa, a visitor can fly to any country and comeback, it doesn't have to be the home country, right?


Thanks vishal. I am at the same situation. Me, my pregnant wife & 16 months old daughter have been granted 189 visa on 14th may 2015. Her EDD is 10 September & unable to travel. Our First entry date is 24 Feb 2016. So it's not possible to have 101 visa for my next baby before the 1st entry date. 
Will GSM allow my wife & 1st baby ...
to differ the first entry date/ 
to make their 1st entry after my second baby get the 101 visa?


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

AimenWahab said:


> Hey all, Me and my husband got Australian PR in last October, my husband moved there in December and I got my visa validated in January 2015 but I came back to Pakistan as I am expecting and we couldn't afford to have our baby there because of some financial issues. Now, I am going to have my baby in May, and we intend to apply for child visa right away. I want to know that child visa duration offshore is 14 months and onshore is 8 months, does this mean that baby has to be onshore when we apply for his child visa or my husband can apply from Australia himself? Also, I was planning to apply for child visa and take baby with me on a visit visa as long as baby's visa process takes place. Will that be possible? Kindly help me in this regard.


Congratulations for your newborn, however as per the following link,

Child visa (subclass 101)

The visa application must be lodged outside Australia and the child must be outside Australia when the visa is decided.

But they don't say anything about the child stay between the two events. 

Many people have suggested to go onshore after the application and get in touch with the CO and then move out at the time of visa grant.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

*Wrong Information and High Exchange Rate at VFS Dubai*

I wanted to share an experience I just had with VFS Dubai while applying for 101 visa. I proceeded as advised with all documents and payment (AUD 2370) to apply for my sons 101 visa. The UAE dirham equivalent of this AUD amount was around AED 6800. However, when the time came for payment, the VFS agent asked for AED 8005 (plus the mandatory AED 210 VFS fees). On enquiring, I was shown a Consulate memo on the noticeboard which clearly says that AED 8005 is the fees. Yet, when one refers to their website, the AUD amount is still AUD 2370.

I obviously objected only to be told that "this is the fees asked for by the consulate - it is fixed and has to be paid to proceed further". I insisted that I am happy to pay the fees of AUD 2370 or its AED equivalent but nobody was budging. The matter had to be escalated and only after a few rounds of talk with the manager did he "suggest" that if I wished, I can proceed first to make an appointment with the consulate, pay the AUD amount there through credit card and then come back with the receipt to finish off the submission. I took this option as the savings was around AED 1300 which is NOT a small amount! 

However, my attempts to set an appointment with the consulate were futile. The info given by VFS was totally wrong. I was told by them via email, instead, to fill up form 1440 and add it to the list of documents and submit at VFS. The payment then would be taken by the consulate once VFS submitted the docs. I did as told but once again, VFS took almost an hour to get the "clearance" from the consulate to proceed with my case. This is in spite of numerous calls confirming if I can proceed as advised. 

So two visits, a few hours of hassle each time and a VFS team that were clueless about how to save me some hard earned money..but in the end, victory!! And a big fat savings of AED 1300 (around USD 350) simply because I chose to question the system and insisted to stand my ground. What is annoying is how the Australian embassy/consulate continues to use a "fixed" exchange rate of around AED 3.37 for a AU dollar as against the current AED 2.86 (although the AUD is not pegged to the AED like the USD). What is more alarming is them not even publicly making the other option "available" for people as an alternative option. Obviously they are making thousands of dirhams in pure extra profit through this. 

I hope this helps someone out there in a similar situation.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone. My son's 101 visa came through from the Dubai office of DIBP. After submission of PCC and medicals, it took just under 10 days! The entire process from start to finish took just under 3 weeks


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply 101 visa in feb-15. I just list down the document which I need to submit that time. Please let me know if I missed any
> 
> ...


Hi I am in a similar situation? Any answers to this query ?


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

samdam said:


> Hi I am in a similar situation? Any answers to this query ?


Ok So a long Story at my end, Presently I work at Singapore

Sadly the australian embassy was not much of use when I dropped them a mail seeking the documents needed for the application, I received a standard reply, we provide no information in this regard and just contact the VFS global at Singapore to get it done.

So I dropped a mail to VFS global Singapore Australia, they gave detailed information on the process, and I realised that the applicant aka child has to be present at the time of visa application. Which was not an option for me, so I contacted VFS Global in India and Australian Embassy India, which also ended up in a standard reply, however VFS Global Guys said we can't help you in the information on the documents, you submit whatever documents you have, and then wait for the case officer to reach you and seek any additional documents from you.

So I liked that option flew to india, submitted following documents and at least got the process initiated.

Form 47CH (main applicant, the child)
Form 40CH (Sponsor, me)
Passport and Birth certificate of the kid
My and wife's passports
Form 1229 both of our signatures, this is the consent form showing no objection from either parents.
My Tax Assessment for last 2 years.

One more thing that surprised me was notarized copies are not required for all the documents, only child's passport is certified by VFS.

When I asked the representative at VFS, he told me, it's recommended to get it certified but not mandated. It's up to you if you certify it it's fine, if you don't , your case officer may ask you to get it certified.

Anyway 4 days down the line I received a reply from the Team of COs that I have to get my child's medical done, with a HAP ID. So I have asked my wife to get it done this week,

Let's see how does it work out, I hope the rains don't disrupt it.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have a query.
Me and my wife both have Australian PR.I am in Australia right now and my wife is in India and we are expecting our first baby in oct.Due to some complications she is not advised to fly and we are planning the delivery in India.
My Queries are :-
1) Do i need to fly to India for baby's passport?If yes, is there any solution to avoid that?
2) What is the average time to get baby's PR visa?
3) Is there any way to extend initial entry date of my wife visa so that both mother and baby can fly to australia together after getting baby's visa?

Thanks in advance.

Deep


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Everybody,

I am staying in myanmar my baby is 6 month old can I plan to provide study to baby in Australia. If yes can parents stay in Australia with baby. Please confirm process.

Regards
Ajay


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Deep439 said:


> 1) Do i need to fly to India for baby's passport?If yes, is there any solution to avoid that?
> Deep


Nope, you can write a letter stating that you've got no objection for issuing the passport for the child. Get this endorsed from the consulate through the VFS office. It takes around a week. You can then mail this to your wife.

There's a standard format for this on the VFS website - India Visa Information - Australia - Passport Information - Passport for a Minor



Deep439 said:


> 2) What is the average time to get baby's PR visa?
> Deep


Around 14 months (from what I've read so far)



Deep439 said:


> 3) Is there any way to extend initial entry date of my wife visa so that both mother and baby can fly to australia together after getting baby's visa?
> Deep


You may want to write to the CO sighting some solid reason.

Hope that helps!


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

samdam said:


> Ok So a long Story at my end, Presently I work at Singapore
> 
> Sadly the australian embassy was not much of use when I dropped them a mail seeking the documents needed for the application, I received a standard reply, we provide no information in this regard and just contact the VFS global at Singapore to get it done.
> 
> ...


Just a follow up post to my post earlier, My wife took our daughter for medical, it went well, no hassles there. Next thing I had to look for PCC from India and Singapore. So I dropped the Service Team a mail requesting them to send me a PCC requistion letter, to my dismay I got a standard reply suggesting to visit their website for more information, and further down the mail it was written, it was at the sole discretion of the department to reply to your query or not. (which sounds a bit rude) Anyway I didn't give up, I went through some of the threads on the forum and realised that, we don't need a requisition letter, but only the acknowledgement is fair enough to apply for Singapore COC. So This morning I applied for my and my wife's COC, the only doubt I had here was the fingerprints of my wife were more than an year old, but It was not an hindrance, they were ok with it, I hope to get our COC's by the end of this week.

And just as I finished typing this I received a mail from them saying wait for CO to ask for it.

Anyway Now I am planning to apply for PCC for india


----------



## devinag7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello All,

I am in a similar situation, my kid (4 months old) is in india along with my wife and i am in australia at present (traveled 3 months back to australia); 
1. do both parents need to get PCC ?
2. do i need to present at VFS to lodge application? my problem i cant go now and want my kid here  
3. Is there any other option i can take if need to be available in India for lodging the application. I mean can i get my kid on tourish visa first and then apply for 101 here ..


pls suggest i am stuck and not able to decide ..

Thanks in Advance


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Devinag7,

1. Yes PCC for both the parents is needed, they also need a form 1229 (consent from) signed by both parents.
2. If your wife is a PR too,then she can apply on your behalf, only the application is paper based, rest all is done through emails.
Call VFS Global in your area, they will help you to know how to do it. They won't tell you what all documents are needed, but they may clarify a few things.
3.You can't apply for 101 from Australia, it's an offshore visa, the child has to be out of Australia and the application to be filled outside of australia and when a decision is been made. However you can bring her to australia between these two stages. However if you want to apply for you child's visa from australia, the visa subclass you have to apply for is 802.

I hope this was helpful






devinag7 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in a similar situation, my kid (4 months old) is in india along with my wife and i am in australia at present (traveled 3 months back to australia);
> 1. do both parents need to get PCC ?
> ...


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

samdam said:


> Just a follow up post to my post earlier, My wife took our daughter for medical, it went well, no hassles there. Next thing I had to look for PCC from India and Singapore. So I dropped the Service Team a mail requesting them to send me a PCC requistion letter, to my dismay I got a standard reply suggesting to visit their website for more information, and further down the mail it was written, it was at the sole discretion of the department to reply to your query or not. (which sounds a bit rude) Anyway I didn't give up, I went through some of the threads on the forum and realised that, we don't need a requisition letter, but only the acknowledgement is fair enough to apply for Singapore COC. So This morning I applied for my and my wife's COC, the only doubt I had here was the fingerprints of my wife were more than an year old, but It was not an hindrance, they were ok with it, I hope to get our COC's by the end of this week.
> 
> And just as I finished typing this I received a mail from them saying wait for CO to ask for it.
> 
> Anyway Now I am planning to apply for PCC for india


So I recieved the COC from Singapore within 5 days and planning to scan it send it across tonight.

Why do we as humans have to complicate our lives? Why do we have to leave our comfort zones? Because Success lives there somewhere outside of it.

Anyway all the best to the child visa applicants. [:thumbs up]


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

samdam said:


> Ok So a long Story at my end, Presently I work at Singapore
> 
> Sadly the australian embassy was not much of use when I dropped them a mail seeking the documents needed for the application, I received a standard reply, we provide no information in this regard and just contact the VFS global at Singapore to get it done.
> 
> ...


Hi samdam,

I'm also in the same situation and am trying to understand a bit more from your posts to help me file 101 for my child.
I'm in Australia and my wife (has PR) and new born child are in India.


Would you mind telling why you chose to fly down to India to apply for 101 when your wife could have sponsored and filed it from India? 
Our plan is for my wife to be the sponsor and do the filing from India. What do you think about this approach?
The docs required at the time of application specifies PCC for both parents (VFS checklist) . 
However I see that you haven't given PCC at the time of application. Was that fine with the CO? 

Looking forward to your thoughts.
Thanks.


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi sgk123,

I didn't want to waste time, I wanted to apply for the Visa ASAP as getting COC from singapore might have been more time consuming than what it actually took. You can't get COC(PCC from singapore) without reciept of the application. I really thought what if they ask a few things at the time of submission, and if my wife might not have been able to provide for that, and ultimately, I might have had to fly in anyway. 

As far as PCC is concerned , if you see the application form for sponsors it says, it may be submitted later when the CO asks for it. And Singapore COC cannot be applied for unless you have a documentary reason to apply for it.

And whatever documents are left they can be scanned and sent accross.

I hope this helps. 

Regards

Samdam





sgk123 said:


> Hi samdam,
> 
> I'm also in the same situation and am trying to understand a bit more from your posts to help me file 101 for my child.
> I'm in Australia and my wife (has PR) and new born child are in India.
> ...


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

samdam said:


> I hope this helps.


Thanks samdam.
Yes, it was helpful.

I will keep you posted on the progress.

regards
SGK


----------



## musaleem (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have PR and i am currently in abu dhabi, we had a baby and i want to process child 101 through vfs any body can please identify what documents are required.

Any help will be appreciated.

Regards
Usman


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Go through this link, this should help you: 

Child visa (subclass 101)

Girl Aussie



musaleem said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have PR and i am currently in abu dhabi, we had a baby and i want to process child 101 through vfs any body can please identify what documents are required.
> 
> ...


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Usman,

Do you have their number in Abu dhabi, it would be in the best of your interests to give them a call and get the required info.

I have submitted following documents

Form 47CH (main applicant, the child)
Form 40CH (Sponsor, me)
Passport and Birth certificate of the kid
My and wife's passports
Form 1229 both of our signatures, this is the consent form showing no objection from either parents.
My Tax Assessment for last 2 years.

Apart from these, I guess since you are at Abu Dhabi, where VFS global would be sophisticated enough to get your kid's biometrics done, which will speed up process for your kid, So it goes without saying that you will have to take your kid with you, also carry recent photographs of your entire family.

Regards

Samdam



musaleem said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have PR and i am currently in abu dhabi, we had a baby and i want to process child 101 through vfs any body can please identify what documents are required.
> 
> ...


----------



## musaleem (Aug 12, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have a query related to child visa.

I want know is it possible to bring child here on visitor visa and apply child visa 802 from australia?

Thanks in advance
Deep


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It's highly unlikely that your child will get Visitor Visa without '8503-No Further Stay' condition so you may have to lodge Child Visa 101 first & then Visit Visa.

Girl Aussie



Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query related to child visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> It's highly unlikely that your child will get Visitor Visa without '8503-No Further Stay' condition so you may have to lodge Child Visa 101 first & then Visit Visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi girlaussie,

Thanks for your reply,

Can you explain '8503-No Further Stay' means exactly?

Thanks,
Deep


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No problem

It means that you cannot, except for a very few limited exceptions, apply for another visa to extend your stay whilst you remain in Australia.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Deep439 said:


> Hi girlaussie,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> No problem
> 
> It means that you cannot, except for a very few limited exceptions, apply for another visa to extend your stay whilst you remain in Australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I met a immi consultant for a child visa discussion and he advised me to first lodge baby visitor visa from India and if you got visitor visa for the baby without "8503 no further stay",then in that case lodge onshore child visa 802 when the baby arrives in australia and in this case even if child visitor visa expires you can apply for a bridging visa and child can stay in australia.And if you got "8503 no further stay" on the visitor visa than just apply for child visa 101 before coming to australia.

Senior expats please advise how much realistic and feasible it sounds you?

Thanks,
Deep


----------



## mehdi103 (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear friends
I need your help please,
I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

mehdi103 said:


> Dear friends
> I need your help please,
> I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


I think you're daughter should have a passport before you file your PR (if you want to include her in your PR lodgement).


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

*Help with Subclass 101*

Guys,
Need your help on this. It would be great if you can clarify below queries.

My situation: Me and my wife are PR holders and my wife delivered baby in June this year 2015 in India. Now its obvious I would take 101 -> Visitor Visa route. I am in Aus and My wife and child is in India.

- Can I lodge this application in Australia for kid in any of the Sydney DIBP office?
- Does docs need to be attested when I do the visa lodgement?
- Should I put payment card details in the 47CH form?
- Should I wait for CO to assign for 101? How long would it take?
- Where the visitor visa can be submitted, India or here?

Appreciate your response.

Kedar


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I met a immi consultant for a child visa discussion and he advised me to first lodge baby visitor visa from India and if you got visitor visa for the baby without "8503 no further stay",then in that case lodge onshore child visa 802 when the baby arrives in australia and in this case even if child visitor visa expires you can apply for a bridging visa and child can stay in australia.And if you got "8503 no further stay" on the visitor visa than just apply for child visa 101 before coming to australia.
> 
> ...


In a similar situation. I think, it would be good if you go for 101 and then visitor visa route. By this:
- You will make your intentions clear to DIBP that you're planning to migrate your kid
- Save some time as compared to other way around (visitor visa say 15 days and then 101 assuming visitor visa has 8503)
- save risk of rejecting 802 in future 

Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: 101 is an offshore visa so you have to lodge it outside Australia.

2: please see the child visa 101- checklist & provide all the necessary docs

3: I guess you can, check 47CH form, if there is an option then sure

4: not sure what you wanna ask

5: depends, if you are applying for general visitor visa or family sponsored visa, check immi website & decide.

Girl Aussie



tracekd said:


> Guys,
> Need your help on this. It would be great if you can clarify below queries.
> 
> My situation: Me and my wife are PR holders and my wife delivered baby in June this year 2015 in India. Now its obvious I would take 101 -> Visitor Visa route. I am in Aus and My wife and child is in India.
> ...


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I met a immi consultant for a child visa discussion and he advised me to first lodge baby visitor visa from India and if you got visitor visa for the baby without "8503 no further stay",then in that case lodge onshore child visa 802 when the baby arrives in australia and in this case even if child visitor visa expires you can apply for a bridging visa and child can stay in australia.And if you got "8503 no further stay" on the visitor visa than just apply for child visa 101 before coming to australia.
> 
> ...


As per my experience , first apply 101 visa and then apply tourist visa for long stay say 12 months .... and mention 101 lodgement in tourist visa invite letter ....CO will issue tourist visa for 12 months without 8503 conditions 
I have done same thing .... i have lodged 101 first and same day lodged tourist visa in tourist visa mentioned about i have applied for 101 visa looking for long stay visa .. i got tourist visa for 12 months without 8503 condition

I assume/guess... if you apply tourist visa without applying for 101 visa and if you request for long stay for your baby .. its kind of risk for CO .. they might think you stay long or ask for exception so they will grant tourist visa 8503 condition most of the conditions.

To avoid this i would suggest lodge 101 first and then apply for tourist visa for long stay


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

hbalakrishna said:


> As per my experience , first apply 101 visa and then apply tourist visa for long stay say 12 months .... and mention 101 lodgement in tourist visa invite letter ....CO will issue tourist visa for 12 months without 8503 conditions
> I have done same thing .... i have lodged 101 first and same day lodged tourist visa in tourist visa mentioned about i have applied for 101 visa looking for long stay visa .. i got tourist visa for 12 months without 8503 condition
> 
> I assume/guess... if you apply tourist visa without applying for 101 visa and if you request for long stay for your baby .. its kind of risk for CO .. they might think you stay long or ask for exception so they will grant tourist visa 8503 condition most of the conditions.
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion. I am in the same situation. However: 
1.
if we move with visit visa after/ before applying 101, then the 
baby must be outside of Australia at the time of the grant
(there is no way without double journey).
2.
Will the baby be eligible for Medicare as an PR visa applicant?

Thanx again in advance for your suggestion.


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

mizan00 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I am in the same situation. However:
> 1.
> if we move with visit visa after/ before applying 101, then the
> baby must be outside of Australia at the time of the grant
> ...


1. Yes no way we have to come out of Australia and re enter (in my case I am ok to come out and travel again . we got tourist visa for my baby with two conditions no study after 3 months and single entry )
2. No.... baby is eligible for Medicare until unless he/she gets PR or citizenship 

Thank you


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

hbalakrishna said:


> As per my experience , first apply 101 visa and then apply tourist visa for long stay say 12 months .... and mention 101 lodgement in tourist visa invite letter ....CO will issue tourist visa for 12 months without 8503 conditions
> I have done same thing .... i have lodged 101 first and same day lodged tourist visa in tourist visa mentioned about i have applied for 101 visa looking for long stay visa .. i got tourist visa for 12 months without 8503 condition
> 
> I assume/guess... if you apply tourist visa without applying for 101 visa and if you request for long stay for your baby .. its kind of risk for CO .. they might think you stay long or ask for exception so they will grant tourist visa 8503 condition most of the conditions.
> ...


First of all thanks hbalakrishna for helping me decide which way to choose.

Can you share a little of your details.When you have lodged the child visa 101 and in which stage you are right now i.e. CO has been allocated?

I would appreciate if you can answer my below queries.

1)According to my knowledge if my wife lodge visa 101 from India she has to be the sponsor for the baby and sponsor has to show the bank details/salary statements/employment details but she is not working since a long time.What is the solution for this problem?
2) Is there anything except form 1229 and stuatory declaration that has to be signed and sent to India by other parent for visa lodgement?
3) How much it took to get visitor visa from the day of lodgement?
4) Can I use my old pcc as it is still less than a year old?
5) Can you please list the documents you have submitted?

Thank you in advance


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> First of all thanks hbalakrishna for helping me decide which way to choose.
> 
> Can you share a little of your details.When you have lodged the child visa 101 and in which stage you are right now i.e. CO has been allocated?
> 
> ...


I have lodged the tourist visa and 101 visa on same day i.e on 7th August 2015 . Currently there is no news about 101 status but i received an email from Australia High Commission India Client Service Team aksed us to take Health examination (I believe this email generally will be send once you lodge 101 visa). As per current processing time CO will be allocated only after 30 weeks from lodgement . 

Answers :
===================
1)According to my knowledge if my wife lodge visa 101 from India she has to be the sponsor for the baby and sponsor has to show the bank details/salary statements/employment details but she is not working since a long time.What is the solution for this problem?
[Bala] first of all who ever lodges the visa .. that person not necessarily be a sponsor . you can be a sponsor for your child in that case you have to submit bank statement /tax statements employment details etc of yours ..

2) Is there anything except form 1229 and stuatory declaration that has to be signed and sent to India by other parent for visa lodgement?
[Bala] Either 1229 or Statutory declaration form has to signed by both parent . My case I have sent 1229 with 101 application. (and for Tourist visa I didnt send 1229 ... CO has asked me submit 1229 for tourist visa as well .. )

3) How much it took to get visitor visa from the day of lodgement?

[Bala] I received grant on 8 th day after visa lodgement. ( Mine delayed by 2 days becos of health examination .. I believe it would be very fast than 8 days if your baby health examine is done . Health examination mostly required for longer stay visa )

4) Can I use my old pcc as it is still less than a year old?
[Bala] I assume you asked this question for 101 visa (tourist visa we didnt submit any PCC ) ... yes you can submit PCC if it is less than a year old.

5) Can you please list the documents you have submitted?
[Bala] 101 Visa: 40 CH ,47 1229 bank statement, both parents PCC, VISA grant letter payslips,
tourist Visa: bank statements,credit card limit letter, VIsa grant letter, Invitation letter, 1229 eMedicals for safer side I have attached flight tickets credit card limit ....

i hope this clarifies you .... get back to me for any details......


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear All,

My wife is pregnant after we got the grant and she has some medical issues due to which she can't travel with me to activate the visa. The delivery date is just one month before the IED. I am considering requesting a waiver of the IED for her to be on the safe side. Can someone who has done this please let me know what all documents need to be submitted for this? Any forms to be filled? What all medical reports required?
Thanks,
Awin


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

hbalakrishna said:


> 5) Can you please list the documents you have submitted?
> [Bala] 101 Visa: 40 CH ,47 1229 bank statement, both parents PCC, VISA grant letter payslips,
> tourist Visa: bank statements,credit card limit letter, VIsa grant letter, Invitation letter, 1229 eMedicals for safer side I have attached flight tickets credit card limit ....


Hi Bala,

I see that you'd submitted PCC for both parents.

I've also seen many others here mentioning this. But I couldn't find the page on the department's website where it says to submit PCC for both parents - they only mention about the sponsor.

Can I request you to guide me to the source please?

regards
SGK


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

sgk123 said:


> Hi Bala,
> 
> I see that you'd submitted PCC for both parents.
> 
> ...


Yes as per immigration website it says only sponsor has to provide 


"If you are including a child younger than 18 years of age in your application:
an AFP National Police Check for your sponsor, if the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
police certificates from each country in which the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101-
" Its just talks about Sponsor's PCC

If you read document checklist of VFS global column 11 :

-------------------------------------------
." If the applicant is under 18 years of age, their sponsor and his/her partner must
provide the following:
Valid original police clearance certificates from each country in which they have lived
in for more than 12 months or more (cumulatively) in the last 10 years.
http://www.vfsglobal.com/Australia/India/pdf/checklist-child-80313.pdf "

When I spoke to VFS they asked me to give both PCC so I have provided


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

hbalakrishna said:


> Yes as per immigration website it says only sponsor has to provide





hbalakrishna said:


> Its just talks about Sponsor's PCC





hbalakrishna said:


> When I spoke to VFS they asked me to give both PCC so I have provided


Thanks for the clarification Bala.


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My wife is pregnant after we got the grant and she has some medical issues due to which she can't travel with me to activate the visa. The delivery date is just one month before the IED. I am considering requesting a waiver of the IED for her to be on the safe side. Can someone who has done this please let me know what all documents need to be submitted for this? Any forms to be filled? What all medical reports required?
> Thanks,
> Awin


Congrats!

You can call your CO or drop an email requesting them to increase the IED to a more reasonable date. I have read in the forum that on reasonable counts, they do give you additional days after the initial IED in circumstances like yours which are unavoidable.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

@Bala I called up the department and asked them if PCC was required for both parents. The lady, after going through the website, said that it is required. 

Even though it's not mentioned in the checklist, this page speaks about it - Measures For The Protection Of Children

She also told that she would pass the feedback to the concerned team to include it in the checklist.

regards
SGK


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

wildweasel said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You can call your CO or drop an email requesting them to increase the IED to a more reasonable date. I have read in the forum that on reasonable counts, they do give you additional days after the initial IED in circumstances like yours which are unavoidable.


Thanks wildweasel!
Guess I'll drop a mail and see what they require.

Regards,
Awin


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

sgk123 said:


> @Bala I called up the department and asked them if PCC was required for both parents. The lady, after going through the website, said that it is required.
> 
> Even though it's not mentioned in the checklist, this page speaks about it - Measures For The Protection Of Children
> 
> ...


SGK , yes VFS checklist has that point but IMmigration site doesnt have that point . Anyway you have cleared it to forum .. helpful for other members  Thanks SGK 
all the best for your baby visa. when are you planing to lodge is your baby in bangalore ?


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

hbalakrishna said:


> all the best for your baby visa. when are you planing to lodge is your baby in bangalore ?


Thanks Bala.

I'm in South Australia; my wife and baby are in Kerala.
She's the sponsor and have lodged the application last week at vfs kochi. 

We've both applied for our PCCs.
How do we send these docs to the department?

regards
SGK


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

sgk123 said:


> Thanks Bala.
> 
> I'm in South Australia; my wife and baby are in Kerala.
> She's the sponsor and have lodged the application last week at vfs kochi.
> ...


submit the documents to vfs and you have to tell them earlier/previous application reference number. VFS people will send those documents to High commission office (VFS will charge 670 rupees) )alternative : you can send scan copies of PCC to high commission email ID


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

hbalakrishna said:


> submit the documents to vfs and you have to tell them earlier/previous application reference number. VFS people will send those documents to High commission office (VFS will charge 670 rupees) )alternative : you can send scan copies of PCC to high commission email ID


Thanks Bala


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

samdam said:


> Just a follow up post to my post earlier, My wife took our daughter for medical, it went well, no hassles there. Next thing I had to look for PCC from India and Singapore. So I dropped the Service Team a mail requesting them to send me a PCC requistion letter, to my dismay I got a standard reply suggesting to visit their website for more information, and further down the mail it was written, it was at the sole discretion of the department to reply to your query or not. (which sounds a bit rude) Anyway I didn't give up, I went through some of the threads on the forum and realised that, we don't need a requisition letter, but only the acknowledgement is fair enough to apply for Singapore COC. So This morning I applied for my and my wife's COC, the only doubt I had here was the fingerprints of my wife were more than an year old, but It was not an hindrance, they were ok with it, I hope to get our COC's by the end of this week.
> 
> And just as I finished typing this I received a mail from them saying wait for CO to ask for it.
> 
> Anyway Now I am planning to apply for PCC for india


Ok So on 9th of Sept I got a mail from the CO asking for PCC and Singapore COC for both parents, the problem is the email says

" Indian PCC must be obtained from Regional Passport Office from where your passport has been issued and it must be submitted in original or a coloured scan copy certified as true copy by notary can be sent by mail."

I have problem with the last statement "a coloured scan copy certified as true copy by notary can be sent by mail."

I don't know what do they mean by that, all I assumed was to get a colour photocopy of PCC and get it notarized.

Anyway I have uploaded all the PCCs and COCs except for my PCC as it takes 15 days here in melbourne to get a pcc.

Anyway lets see what the case officer has to say. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

samdam said:


> Ok So on 9th of Sept I got a mail from the CO asking for PCC and Singapore COC for both parents, the problem is the email says
> 
> " Indian PCC must be obtained from Regional Passport Office from where your passport has been issued and it must be submitted in original or a coloured scan copy certified as true copy by notary can be sent by mail."
> 
> ...


Yes your assumption is correct get colour photocopy and get notarized send it in email 
ALso please tell ,me when did u lodge application I am waiting for Co allocation for my daughter visa


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
First of all, there is good news that I am blessed with a baby girl.
Now I am planning to process both Child 101 first and Visitor visa immediately after that. I am preparing the documents for both the visas and I have some doubts in filling out the forms. So I need help in completing the forms.
Form 1419-Application for a visitor visa-Tourist stream
1)	Ques 2: When do you wish to visit Australia from dd/mm/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy?
*In this question I should write the date from which I want visa to be started? If I am applying for 12 months visa dates should have a difference of 12 months? 
2)	Ques 4: Do you intend to visit Australia on more than one occasion? If yes give details?
*What should be best to answer this question and what details should be given if yes?
3)	Ques 19: What is the purpose of stay in your current location and what is your visa status?
*If the baby is in India what should be the answer for this?
4)	Ques 23: Do you agree to the department communicating with you by email and or fax?
*Can I give my email id on behalf of baby (applicant)?
5)	Ques 24: Are you travelling to or currently in Australia with any family members? Yes or No and give details if yes? Below yes it is written “Make sure all applications are lodged at the same time”
*My wife who is already a PR will be travelling with baby(applicant). So, I should write yes and give details of my wife?
6)	Ques 27: Do you have any relatives in Australia?
*I am (father) living in Australia. So, should I write my details?
7)	Ques 32: Do you intend to enter a hospital or health care facility (including nursing homes) while in Australia? Yes or No and give details if yes?
8)	Ques 41: Is your sponsor or someone else providing support for your visit to Australia? Yes or No and give details if Yes?
Note: This includes support from an organization.
*Should I provide details of both the parents who are sponsoring?
9)	Ques 43: Did you receive assistance in completing this form?
*Should I write my details (father) as I have completed the form on behalf of baby(applicant)?
10)	Ques 52: Biometrics and Consent? Signature of applicant (baby) required?
*Should it be kept blank?
11)	Ques 53: Declaration? Signature of applicant (baby) required?
*Should it be kept blank?

Expats please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

hbalakrishna said:


> Yes your assumption is correct get colour photocopy and get notarized send it in email
> ALso please tell ,me when did u lodge application I am waiting for Co allocation for my daughter visa


Thanks for the update. All the best mate!!


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

samdam said:


> Ok So on 9th of Sept I got a mail from the CO asking for PCC and Singapore COC for both parents, the problem is the email says
> 
> " Indian PCC must be obtained from Regional Passport Office from where your passport has been issued and it must be submitted in original or a coloured scan copy certified as true copy by notary can be sent by mail."
> 
> ...


Ok So I got My PCC finally, submitted it yesterday. Now I am not sure how long we have to wait, some of my friends said, they got it in couple of months, mostly in a month or so.


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

hbalakrishna said:


> Yes your assumption is correct get colour photocopy and get notarized send it in email
> ALso please tell ,me when did u lodge application I am waiting for Co allocation for my daughter visa


I submitted the application on 11th July at Mumbai VFS In-au office Nariman Point.


----------



## samdam (Apr 17, 2014)

And After 3 months and 5 days, My Daughter is Aussie PR ..... The very next day after PCC Submission.

Thank you Expats 

Such a relief in life.


----------



## tracekd (Mar 23, 2013)

I tried to give you info to the best of my understanding... Sorry for CAPS but thats best way to identify my answers...



Deep439 said:


> Hi everyone,
> First of all, there is good news that I am blessed with a baby girl.
> Now I am planning to process both Child 101 first and Visitor visa immediately after that. I am preparing the documents for both the visas and I have some doubts in filling out the forms. So I need help in completing the forms.
> Form 1419-Application for a visitor visa-Tourist stream
> ...


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

tracekd said:


> I tried to give you info to the best of my understanding... Sorry for CAPS but thats best way to identify my answers...


Thanx tracekd


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell how visa application fees can be paid at vfs office for child 101 visa if visa is lodged directly there?
And also do we need a appointment or can directly visit and lodge the visa at vfs office?


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Deep439 said:


> Can anyone tell how visa application fees can be paid at vfs office for child 101 visa if visa is lodged directly there?


I'd paid it directly to the department and gave the receipts to VFS.
There's a bank counter at VFS (at least in Kochi) and customers could pay there as well.



Deep439 said:


> And also do we need a appointment or can directly visit and lodge the visa at vfs office?


It was a walk-in at Kochi.

It will be a good idea to call VFS and get all your questions answered.
They would be able to provide you suggestions based on the centre you are applying at.

Hope that helps.

regards
SGK


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Good news guys! 

My son was granted visiting visa for 1 year.
Thanks Bala and Samdam for helping me with my application.

regards
SGK


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

sgk123 said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> My son was granted visiting visa for 1 year.
> Thanks Bala and Samdam for helping me with my application.
> ...


Wow good news .. congrats on your son visitor visa  may I know the conditions on the visa ? is it single entry or multiple entry (my case we got for single entry without 8503 condition)


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi I and my wife are Australian PR holder which we got activated in the month of April 2015. We are currently in US and are blessed with a baby in Sep 2015. I am in the process of filing Child visa 101 for the baby and need Information.

What all forms needs to be filled:
40CH
47CH
1229 - Mentioning my Wife's name Only and no need to enter my Information. Correct?
Is there anything else which needs to be filled. 

Apart from this what all supporting doc's are required?
baby's US Passport
Baby's birth Certificate
Our Passports showing Entry Date to Australia or Visa Stamp Showcasing Australian PR
FBI Clearance for Both Parents as the one which was submitted during Our PR Case Processing is no longer valid also Its been more than 12 months It got Issued? Correct me if it is required or I can still apply without FBI Clearance. 
India PCC - Not Required as we didnt stay in India for more than 12 months after the last PCC clearance was issued.

Fees AUD2370. Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

So what is the current timeline guys?


----------



## circuit.muni (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi
I am in the process of applying a tourist visa (1year) for my son.I understand from the portal that i need to submit a NOC.Could you please advise if there is any format.Also in the visa checklist they mentioned as notarised NOC, i am currently at sydney.In that case do i need to get a JP attestation for the NOC letter.Some please advise asap.Thanks in advance
Regards
MM


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi I and my wife are Australian PR holder which we got activated in the month of April 2015. We are currently in US and are blessed with a baby in Sep 2015. I am in the process of filing Child visa 101 for the baby and need Information.
> 
> What all forms needs to be filled:
> 40CH
> ...


Everything Looks fine


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

circuit.muni said:


> Hi
> I am in the process of applying a tourist visa (1year) for my son.I understand from the portal that i need to submit a NOC.Could you please advise if there is any format.Also in the visa checklist they mentioned as notarised NOC, i am currently at sydney.In that case do i need to get a JP attestation for the NOC letter.Some please advise asap.Thanks in advance
> Regards
> MM


NOC is required to apply for passport , for tourist visa not sure I believe it should be 1220 consent form


----------



## circuit.muni (Apr 26, 2013)

hbalakrishna said:


> NOC is required to apply for passport , for tourist visa not sure I believe it should be 1220 consent form


Thank you for your reply.We have got the tourist visa for 1 year.Also i received an email on the next day to submit sponsor's AFP PCC which i had submitted as well.Does this mean that Case officer has been assigned?.Not sure how long will it take get a PR grant, any idea ?we are in the confused state to hold our travel in the tourist visa.
Thanks in advance
MM


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

circuit.muni said:


> Thank you for your reply.We have got the tourist visa for 1 year.Also i received an email on the next day to submit sponsor's AFP PCC which i had submitted as well.Does this mean that Case officer has been assigned?.Not sure how long will it take get a PR grant, any idea ?we are in the confused state to hold our travel in the tourist visa.
> Thanks in advance
> MM


When did you lodge the child visa? ideally after 10 weeks around after 3 months CO will be allocated to case. my case i have received an email to submit my wife India PCC ....after 3 months 10 days lodging the visa.As per website it takes 14 months but mostly best cases with in one year you will receive grant..... even my baby travelled on tourist visa .. we still waiting for grant.....


----------



## circuit.muni (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks !!!
lodged my son visa(101) on 07-Sep-2015.When did you submitted your kid visa 101 ?

Regards
Muni


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

circuit.muni said:


> Thanks !!! lodged my son visa(101) on 07-Sep-2015.When did you submitted your kid visa 101 ? Regards Muni


I have lodged on 7th August. From which email id you received asking PCC? For me family migration team India


----------



## circuit.muni (Apr 26, 2013)

hbalakrishna said:


> I have lodged on 7th August. From which email id you received asking PCC? For me family migration team India


yes buddy, thats from family migration team india.is your son in aus ? when did you submit your wife PCC? and how long have been waiting for the grant since you submit the PCC


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

circuit.muni said:


> yes buddy, thats from family migration team india.is your son in aus ? when did you submit your wife PCC? and how long have been waiting for the grant since you submit the PCC


I got email last week of November I have submitted PCC last Wednesday 9 December not sure when they will contact me again next week may be.yes my daughter is in Australia now


----------



## circuit.muni (Apr 26, 2013)

hbalakrishna said:


> I got email last week of November I have submitted PCC last Wednesday 9 December not sure when they will contact me again next week may be.yes my daughter is in Australia now


Ok Buddy, will let you know if i get any mail.Best of luck


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

circuit.muni said:


> Ok Buddy, will let you know if i get any mail.Best of luck


 ok thanks . All the best for your son visa I will update here once we grant


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

hbalakrishna said:


> ok thanks . All the best for your son visa I will update here once we grant


Can you please tell me how you are managing vaccinations for your kid
Have u taken any insurance??


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys Can some one advice if PCC for Sponsor & Spouse is required by VFS while applying for a child under subclass 101 ?

Its in the checklist at the VFS website , seemed a little extreme to me


----------



## islamabad dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

I need some advise. I got my PR 189 along with my wife and my first child and already made my landing in Nov 2015. Now my second child is due in April 2016. Would the previous PCC and medical be sufficient or do i have to redo the whole thing again. Also if someone can assist me with the total documents required. Other then the forms i read some where that i would have to submit my experience letters and payslips and bank statement. How far back do i have to go to submit these. Waiting for your reply. Thanks


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,

You need to submit the following docs:

Form 47CH Application for migration to Australia by a child
Form 40CH Sponsorship for a child to migrate to Australia
Child Birth Certificate
Statutory Declaration
Form 1229
Health Certificate for the Child & Character Certificate for the Sponsor for all places lived more than 12 months

Other members can comment if I missed out any requirements.


Regards






islamabad dude said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need some advise. I got my PR 189 along with my wife and my first child and already made my landing in Nov 2015. Now my second child is due in April 2016. Would the previous PCC and medical be sufficient or do i have to redo the whole thing again. Also if someone can assist me with the total documents required. Other then the forms i read some where that i would have to submit my experience letters and payslips and bank statement. How far back do i have to go to submit these. Waiting for your reply. Thanks


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys , 

This thread has been slow believe most 101 applicant parents must be doing well on their own I do have a few questions inputs would be helpwfull

We are applying for a 101 while I am in Australia my wife who is in India with our recently born Daughter ( we are both PR holders) its a paper application through VFS

Questions : -

1) VFS asks for PCC upfront for both parents ( one being sponsor other being the local custodian) in an normal PR process for adults we had held back the PCC til asked as it determines the initial entry date now if the time lines are 14 months is a fresh PCC asked for during the process ( for the parents ? ) as child is exempt from PCC being less than 16

2) We have her birth certificate and will be filling in 1229 ; do we still need the " Statutory declarations(affidivits) from You and Your's partner" ? If yes if I have to make this in Australia is it a justice of peace affidavit ? does any one have samples for the content that I could use

Early responses would be really appreciated as we have pretty much collected the rest of the documents

Thanks OB


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

VolatileVortex said:


> Just wanted to update everyone. My son's 101 visa came through from the Dubai office of DIBP. After submission of PCC and medicals, it took just under 10 days! The entire process from start to finish took just under 3 weeks


Hey...is there any first entry date given in your child's visa? and if so what is it? is it 1 year from the date of your PCC or 1 year from the date of medicals?


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am a new joiner to this forum. 

I need urgent help on the Child Visa. Me and my wife both are a PR holder (190) and planning to move Australia in April 2016.

We are blessed with a baby girl who is 3 months old. Now, we want to process child visa for her. 
Can some one answer to my below questions please ?

1. For 101 or 802 Visa do a sponsor needs to be working in Australia? as I could see in both Form 40CH and 47 CH Sponsor's AUS Income Tax/Payslip details are mandatory information.

I am still in India working to an Indian MNC with this status (living) can I apply for 101 visa for my baby? is Indian income tax proofs/salary slips acceptable in this case?

2. Which visa is advisable 101 or 802? as 101 has some conditions- applicant need to be outside Australia when decision being made etc.

3. If we take our baby on Visiting visa how to get a Medical assistance in Australia?

Guys, please reply as I am running out of time and need to take decision ASAP. 

Also, it would be really appreciable if you can share you contact number who has successfully got 101 or 802 visa for their babies or please contact me @9730605907.

Awaiting your valuable responses.

Thanks and Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Rajesh 

Since Baby is born outside India the most direct way is to apply for 101 ; As long as you can prove you have employment generating sufficient funds / for sufficient time I dont think Indian employment should be a challenge I am sure there are a few applicants who have done this already on the forum so will wait for them to comment ; You will have to take private medical insurance for the baby prior while obtaining her tourist Visa 

We are also in a similar situation ( though not exactly same , we had our daughter's visa application who is 2.5 months old now submitted yesterday)

Rgds OZ 





RajeshPune said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a new joiner to this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Friends 

finally managed to have 101 submitted for our daughter yesterday at VFS yesterday being a paper application has a lot of stuff to collect will keep you ported as we get a CO and progress

Happy to help anyone with questions who are starting out 

A question from my end VFS also generates a HAP ID I can also see my daughter record on E MEDICAL Page that has a option of printing the referral letter however in the link below for Panel doctors I dont see any for Australia i.e. if I get her to travel on a tourist Visa can the medicals be done in Australia normally I would this should be OK but the link shows doesn't list Australia some how do have a look and advice 

Immigration panel physicians


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

ozzybound said:


> Friends
> 
> finally managed to have 101 submitted for our daughter yesterday at VFS yesterday being a paper application has a lot of stuff to collect will keep you ported as we get a CO and progress
> 
> ...



Any guidance on the above?


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Friends while going through one of the child visa threads I came across a situation wherein the child had traveled on a visitor/ tourist Visa post lodging 101 ; The CO prior to queuing the had asked for exit dates etc

My question is what is the best way to handle this i.e at this stage is it just a quick grant so a nearby international holiday would be OK ? or even at this point there's a good waiting time so there no other option but a trip back home for the Baby and at least one of the parents ? Which definitely would have more cost and time attached 

Looking forward to guidance from parents of recent 101 successful applicants and offcourse the ever supportive ops/mods and experts

Regards OB


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

ozzybound said:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> Since Baby is born outside India the most direct way is to apply for 101 ; As long as you can prove you have employment generating sufficient funds / for sufficient time I dont think Indian employment should be a challenge I am sure there are a few applicants who have done this already on the forum so will wait for them to comment ; You will have to take private medical insurance for the baby prior while obtaining her tourist Visa
> 
> ...


Thank you very much ozzybound for your kind help. Atlast some one replied.
:
Can you please help me what all documents you have attached to the 101 application? :confused2:


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

RajeshPune said:


> Thank you very much ozzybound for your kind help. Atlast some one replied.
> :
> Can you please help me what all documents you have attached to the 101 application? :confused2:


--------------------

Use the India Child Visa Checklist @ 

Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family Child

Thanks OB


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

Can any one help me with format statutory declaration for Child Visa 101.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

harishs80 said:


> Can any one help me with format statutory declaration for Child Visa 101.



Sample content attached if making in India use a stamp paper and notary , If in Australia buy the stationary from the post office and have it stamped by a justice of peace

Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

ozzybound said:


> Friends while going through one of the child visa threads I came across a situation wherein the child had traveled on a visitor/ tourist Visa post lodging 101 ; The CO prior to queuing the had asked for exit dates etc
> 
> My question is what is the best way to handle this i.e at this stage is it just a quick grant so a nearby international holiday would be OK ? or even at this point there's a good waiting time so there no other option but a trip back home for the Baby and at least one of the parents ? Which definitely would have more cost and time attached
> 
> ...


Dear friends any inputs ? any guidance will be really appreciated !


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

ozzybound said:


> Friends
> 
> finally managed to have 101 submitted for our daughter yesterday at VFS yesterday being a paper application has a lot of stuff to collect will keep you ported as we get a CO and progress
> 
> ...


Dear friends any inputs ? any guidance will be really appreciated !


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank You ozzybound, appreciate your quick response


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

ozzybound said:


> Sample content attached if making in India use a stamp paper and notary , If in Australia buy the stationary from the post office and have it stamped by a justice of peace
> 
> Thanks OB


Thank you ozzybound for your help.

Cant we use attached statutory declaration format ? I have taken it from border.gov.au site.


Please advice.

Thanks and Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

RajeshPune said:


> Thank you ozzybound for your help.
> 
> Cant we use attached statutory declaration format ? I have taken it from border.gov.au site.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh , yes you can use it if the declaration is being made in Australia ( its the same I mentioned you get in the post office) you will only need to use the text/content portions of what I shared , however if you are making the declaration in India you will have to use a stamp paper instead which is a blank page ( with identifiers only) so you will need the format similar to one I shared to be typed in before a notary attests it 

Hope this helps Regards OB


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi ozzybound ,

Need one more quick help with regard to 101 visa.

I am going to file 101 visa for my child next week. I am still in India hence, I will provide taxation + employment documents of my Indian employment. Also, address proof will be my current India residential address.

However, I am planning to move AUS next month. Do think this will create any issue as my address will change?

Do I need to inform DIAC for this change?

Regards,
Rajesh


ozzybound said:


> Hi Rajesh , yes you can use it if the declaration is being made in Australia ( its the same I mentioned you get in the post office) you will only need to use the text/content portions of what I shared , however if you are making the declaration in India you will have to use a stamp paper instead which is a blank page ( with identifiers only) so you will need the format similar to one I shared to be typed in before a notary attests it
> 
> Hope this helps Regards OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

RajeshPune said:


> Hi ozzybound ,
> 
> Need one more quick help with regard to 101 visa.
> 
> ...



Hi Rajesh 

Once you move to Australia you will have to use the change in circumstances form to inform the department on the changes you will need to fill the same comprehensively as not only your address will change but also possibly your employer , nature of dwelling etc

I think in your case both 929 & 1022 will be required they are available at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101-#

In case you have already found work in Australia my suggestion is to wait till you arrive join get a employment letter and then let your wife apply at VFS India get the other documents ready and leave them with her might make a stronger application if not go ahead as is

Thanks OB


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you ozzybound for you help as usual.

I have one more doubt regarding Statutory Declaration.

The document which you have provided has below paragraph, could you please help me to identify what to fill for the text highlighted in bold?i.e CCCC BBBB

"I FNAME LNAME am the biological father/ mother of CHILD FNAME LNAME. I give my permission for *CCCC BBBB* to migrate to Australia and have no objection to the grant of an Australian visa to him/her"

Thanks !



ozzybound said:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> Once you move to Australia you will have to use the change in circumstances form to inform the department on the changes you will need to fill the same comprehensively as not only your address will change but also possibly your employer , nature of dwelling etc
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

RajeshPune said:


> Thank you ozzybound for you help as usual.
> 
> I have one more doubt regarding Statutory Declaration.
> 
> ...


CHILD FNAME LNAME = CCCC BBBB = is your son/daughters name as in passport


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Can few of the successful 101 applicants who have received grants out in a list stages that their application went through with dates to give us an idea what to expect e.g.

1) Nationality 
2) Lodge Country 
3) Application Type Paper/Online
4) Lodged through - VFS/Counsulate
5)Lodged Date
6)Status update if any on VFS tracking with date
7)CO Allocation date
8) Approval of AOS
9) other
10) Medical
11) Other 
12) Additional Docs req date
14) Additional Docs sub date
15) Grant

Understand the long 12 -14 months wait but would be good if any one could take out time and let us know what to expect when roughly

Thanks OB


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

HI, 
IN form 40CH Part K(About Home). In this section should we fill in the current postal address in India or should we fill the Australian postal address (Relative Address)

As me and my wife are currently staying in India and currently have no plans to go to OZ till we get the Child visa 101.


Regards
Harish


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

harishs80 said:


> HI,
> IN form 40CH Part K(About Home). In this section should we fill in the current postal address in India or should we fill the Australian postal address (Relative Address)
> 
> As me and my wife are currently staying in India and currently have no plans to go to OZ till we get the Child visa 101.
> ...


Part K – About your home on form 40CH is tricky if the sponsor is not in Australia heres what I would do

1) Fill in - Q54 to 59 basis current Indian address/situation
2)Mark No for Q 60
3)Explain intended migration to Australia in Q 61 post grant of child visa
4)Explain planned accommodation in 62 like 1 BHK on rent in detail etc qualifying it with assumed rent say 350/Week basis some target suburb and some research on real estate sites and showing with a bank statement you have enough money for it for 1 year or more as applicable

Hope this helps

Thanks OB


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi OB, Thanks for your quick reply.

I have 2 more queries in form 40CH.

1) Part B Q6 - It says Attach proof of length of residence ( I have visited only to validate my PR and stayed in my cousins place)
2) Part I Q 20 - It says if your residential address is not in OZ, please attach a statement outlining how will you meet your sponsorship obligations. ( This statement should be on a stamp paper).

Kindly advice.

Regards
Harish


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

harishs80 said:


> Hi OB, Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> I have 2 more queries in form 40CH.
> 
> ...


Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

prithztoday said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for my sons child visa 101[off shore] on 28 feb and was allotted a case officer on 17th april 2013. After lodging for the child visa i have traveled with my son to australia with his visitor visa. All the documents have been submitted.
> 
> On 5th june 2013, I got to hear from my CO, that she have completed initial assessment of my childs application and at this point it appears that he satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. She have also asked us to provide info about:-
> ...


Dear All

Its an old post but hope some one can is still following and can respond !! , I have recently applied 101 for my daughter from India , I wanted to know how this was dealt with ? Did you or your partner have to leave Australia with the child Australia and wait months for the grant or were you able to reach out to the CO to understand the time lines and manage with a short holiday nearby like NZ etc

Also recent 101 applicants do such situations still occur ? and indefinite exit in terms of costs / logistics would be quite tough so eager to know

Do advise 
Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Harish ;Rajesh have you guys lodged the application ?


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not yet OB, i am yet to do the PCC got an appointment on 4th March. SO probably will lodge it by 10th March.


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

ozzybound said:


> Harish ;Rajesh have you guys lodged the application ?


Hi Ozzybound,

even I have not applied 101 Visa. stuck with PCC will lodge it by 15th March

Thanks and Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## islamabad dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Abu_Yahya,

I have few more questions regarding 101 visa. i can see that many members here have mentioned submitting tax certificates, bank statements and experience letter for atleast 2 years. Why is that? The immigration website check-list doesn't state any such thing, then why is it being submitted.

Also, does a PCC be required at the time of submission or when it is asked by a CO. I wouldnt mind submitting it at the time.

Can we pay the visa fee by bank draft as it is being paid to the high commission in the country. If you have paid the fee then how did you manage it.

you didnt mention the child passport in the check list. 

Also you mentioned child health certificate only. So that means me, my wife and my son who already holds a PR and validated it, doesnt require health checkup again?

Any Sr Members are welcome to respond. Would appreciate a reply. Thanks 





Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to submit the following docs:
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

islamabad dude said:


> Thanks Abu_Yahya,
> 
> I have few more questions regarding 101 visa. i can see that many members here have mentioned submitting tax certificates, bank statements and experience letter for atleast 2 years. Why is that? The immigration website check-list doesn't state any such thing, then why is it being submitted. - 101 application has two parts 1 being covered by form 40 CH "Sponsorship for a child to migrate to Australia " wherein these documents are required to establish your financial capacity to sponsor the child
> 
> ...


Many Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

ozzybound said:


> Harish ;Rajesh have you guys lodged the application ?


Good Luck ; do update when you do and when and how the process progresses like CO allocation etc we can match our time lines I have lodged only a few weeks before so should be quite similar in the flow/dates Many Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

harishs80 said:


> Not yet OB, i am yet to do the PCC got an appointment on 4th March. SO probably will lodge it by 10th March.


Good Luck ; do update when you do and when and how the process progresses like CO allocation etc we can match our time lines I have lodged only a few weeks before so should be quite similar in the flow/dates Many Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

RajeshPune said:


> Hi Ozzybound,
> 
> even I have not applied 101 Visa. stuck with PCC will lodge it by 15th March
> 
> ...


Good Luck ; do update when you do and when and how the process progresses like CO allocation etc we can match our time lines I have lodged only a few weeks before so should be quite similar in the flow/dates Many Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Quick question for 101 applicants who have had their child travel on a tourist visa 600 ; was the tourist visa granted for 12 months with a maximum stay condition or the visa allowed the child to stay in Australia for up to 12 months unless you exit voluntarily for your own reasons like in an upcoming/ near 101 grant ?


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

*Query on child visa 101*

Hi All,

My wife and myself are PR holder (visa subclass 189). My son is born in India and currently staying in India. My wife is staying in India and & I’m currently in Australia from Feb 2016. Going by all the thread / immigration website as I understand I need to apply for visa 101 for my son, with me a sponsor.

I have few questions on the same before I lodge the same.

1.	Can I apply the same from Australia – if yes, 
a.	Can I assume the documents can be posted to address given in form 40CH and 47CH. Please confirm?
b.	How can I pay the application fees & when do I need to pay?

2.	If I can’t apply from Australia, then I assume my wife / relative can still submit the documents in VFS office (while me being the sponsor – I’ll arrange to send the my signed copies to them). Also in this case, please advise if it’s good to go via agent or okay for anybody to deal with VFS. Also I guess in this case, payment can be done in Indian VFS office.

3.	In my case, can you advise if my wife and myself are required to provide PCC in the first instance? My-wife and I have Australian AFP police clearance certificate & from that day it was provided we didn’t stay in Australia for more than 12 months. I assume, we can still use those PCC – please confirm.

4.	For any application, please confirm if the reference number will be provided via e-mail (or any other means) & when it be provided. If there any way I can track any application online?


Cheers,
Sanjoy


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

sanjoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and myself are PR holder (visa subclass 189). My son is born in India and currently staying in India. My wife is staying in India and & I’m currently in Australia from Feb 2016. Going by all the thread / immigration website as I understand I need to apply for visa 101 for my son, with me a sponsor.
> 
> ...




Thanks OB


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

HI Friends,

This is Selvaraj . Me and my wife both are permanent resident of australia . Recently my wife gave birth for baby girl. I would like to apply for 101 visa . I have a few queries .Please advice.

1. While filling the 40ch form . Iam going to submit statutory declaration form also . Is that enough or am i need to fill 1229 form also please advice ?

2. Previously i was worked in singapore . I got police clearance before 18 months. Shall i use the same PCC or am i need to get a new one. may i know how much is the validity for police clearance 


Please advice


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

HI ozzybound,

In the Statutory Declaration you mentioned . I give my permission for CCCC BBBB to migrate to Australia 



May i know what can i edit in the CCCC BBBB section .please advice thanks


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

rajeshpuchi said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> This is Selvaraj . Me and my wife both are permanent resident of australia . Recently my wife gave birth for baby girl. I would like to apply for 101 visa . I have a few queries .Please advice.
> 
> ...


Dear Selavaraj,

1. While filling the 40ch form . Iam going to submit statutory declaration form also . Is that enough or am i need to fill 1229 form also please advice ? You need to submit 1229 as well

2. Previously i was worked in singapore . I got police clearance before 18 months. Shall i use the same PCC or am i need to get a new one. may i know how much is the validity for police clearance PCC Is valid for 1 year only so you need to get it done once again


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

rajeshpuchi said:


> HI ozzybound,
> 
> In the Statutory Declaration you mentioned . I give my permission for CCCC BBBB to migrate to Australia
> 
> ...


 - *Hi Rajesh its the name of the child
*


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone recently submitted SC 101 for their child who has had a CO contact ? We submitted Mid Feb no contact from the CO or any intimation til now the VFS site shows the same status as it did day 2 " Application is under process at the High Commission Of Australia New Delhi " so the wait is on


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you so much for the reply brother. .In the 40Ch form they mentioned either statutory declaration or Form 1229 . May i know why we need to summit both the documents. Please advice me buddy.


Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

HI ozzybound,

Iam extremely sorry to disturb you brother . I would like to ask few questions.

1. Whether statutory declaration need to get in Normal A4 sheet or stamp sheet . If stamp sheet means what is the actual price stamp sheet need to buy . Because stamp sheet have a lot of price varieties.


2. Me and my wife permanent resident of australia. Recently my wife gave birth for baby girl. I would like to apply permanent residence for my child . Please advice me which visa is suitable . 

Appreciate your help


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

HI ozzybound,

In the 47 Ch form question number 32

Has the child or any dependent family members ( Migrating withthe child or not) previously been to australia held or currently hold a visa for travel to or stay in australia?


Am i need to give my and my spouse details in that or just mentioned No in that coloumn please advice me bro


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

In the vfs centre how can we make a payment . is it possible to make in cash . in 47h form . what can i mention in the question in question 55


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

rajeshpuchi said:


> Thank you so much for the reply brother. .In the 40Ch form they mentioned either statutory declaration or Form 1229 . May i know why we need to summit both the documents. Please advice me buddy.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


 *- Both are required 1229 + Stat Decl*

Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

rajeshpuchi said:


> HI ozzybound,
> 
> Iam extremely sorry to disturb you brother . I would like to ask few questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks OB


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you so much buddy.

Please answer this final question please


In the 47 Ch form question number 32

Has the child or any dependent family members ( Migrating with the child or not) previously been to australia held or currently hold a visa for travel to or stay in australia?


Am i need to give my and my spouse details in that or just mentioned No in that column please advice me bro


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

rajeshpuchi said:


> Thank you so much buddy.
> 
> Please answer this final question please
> 
> ...


Thanks OB


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot for reply.

I have a query on mother (my wife) surname who is dependent PR holder.

My wife passport and visa evidence has her old surname (the one used before marriage). But my son's (for whom I'm planning to apply visa 101) passport and birth certificate has his mother name printed with new surname (my surname as used after marriage). Just wondering, if this would cause any trouble or we need to provide any additional evidence / court affidavit? Please advise.

Thanks
Sanjoy


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Filling form 40CH and had couple of questions. 

In Q 15, Im not certain if we are considered to be Australian parents. Also as part of the follow up q in section "G", Q 18 "Do you ave the sole legal right to determine.."
I believe thats a yes, but not sure on whats the court order that is expected here


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

sanjoy said:


> Thanks a lot for reply.
> 
> I have a query on mother (my wife) surname who is dependent PR holder.
> 
> ...


*Marriage certificate will cover the change in Name Thanks OB*


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

arvind1017 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Filling form 40CH and had couple of questions.
> 
> ...


_
*Q15 - Will not be applicable to you in case of a natural/biological child you will skip over the same and go to part G after selecting relevant in Q 14
*_
*Q18- The birth certificate ( with your names as parents) will give you and your wife a shared right you can confirm that you have no objection on the child migrating and to grant of an Australian visa to her by answering "NO" to Q 18 ; then filling form 1229 and providing a statutory declaration for each of you*

Thanks OB


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

thanks again 

I have another query on Indian PCC address.

Earlier I had stayed in Australia till Aug 2014. Post that I stayed in my work location in India (Bangalore) till February 2016. 

Also I have went to my native place (Kolkata) few times in vacations. And my passport has my actual permanent address (in Kolkata).

Can you advise what address would be good to provide for PCC?

Shall I provide both the addresses? or providing only permanent address would be good which is also printed in passport.

Thanks
Sanjoy


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Can anybody please provide a sample Statutory declarations as needed for child visa 101?

Thanks
Sanjoy


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

sanjoy said:


> Can anybody please provide a sample Statutory declarations as needed for child visa 101?
> 
> Thanks
> Sanjoy


Hi Sanjoy its there as an attachment on one of the threads on this post Thanks OB


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks OB. Found the attachment.


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

*Query on form 47 CH (visa 101)*

Hi All,

While filing up form 47 CH (Application for migration to Australia by a child) - got few doubts. Any guidance would be much appreciated.

Note: I'm as father filling up the same for my kid who is just 3 months old.

1. Q 17 - Child Telephone number - I hope I can provide my Australian number (or need to provide Indian number as child is in India)

2. Q 19 - Child Main Language - can I mark not applicable or need to put our mother tongue or English?

3. Q 32 - Has the child, or any dependent family members (migrating with the
child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
travel to, or stay in, Australia?

I assume it can be marked no as child doesn't have dependent or we need to provide our (parents') visa details?

4. Q 57. Australian value statement - I hope I can sign this. Asking specifically as It doesn't say - like "A parent, relative or guardian may sign if applicant is
under 16 years of age".

or keep this blank as my son can't sign yet

5. Q 10 - Passport issuing place - would only do?

6. Since child is in India, we would submit the application in VFS office, considering this I guess we would need to keep "Part M - Payment Details" as blank (though would be okay to pay using my Australian card instead of DD/Cash in VFS office - please advise if this option would be available for me).

Thanks,
Sanjoy


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

*Query on form 40 CH form (visa 101)*

Hi All,

While filing up form 40 CH (Sponsorship for a child to migrate to Australia) - got few doubts. 

I am seeking some confirmation / suggestion / guidance for the below questions, please help.

Note: I'm as father (staying in Australia) filling up the same for my kid who is 3 months old staying in India.

1. Q 6, 42 - 'Date of arrival in Australia' - I guess the first time when we came to Australia, we can enter this. Also as proof of stay I assume passport copy with entry / exit stamp would suffice. Please confirm. Both wife and myself are PR holders.

2. Q 18 - 'Sole legal right to determine child can be migrated' - Have to select 'No' and will need to provide only wife's details in this section (as it says all 'other' people). Please confirm.

3. A generic question on my accommodation - "I am currently sharing with colleagues and once visa granted will get my own place & get my family". I hope writing this will not cause any issue. This is needed for Q 43, 61, 62 etc.

Do I have to provide any proof (lease agreement, utility bills etc.) of my house in Australia? In my current dwelling, lease & bills are in my friends name - hence asking if any arrangement I need to do.

Please advise on this front?

4. Q 50 - "Does your partner have any dependent children..." I guess it would be 'No' as my son would be my dependent.

Thanks
Sanjoy


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

sanjoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filing up form 40 CH (Sponsorship for a child to migrate to Australia) - got few doubts.
> 
> ...


Thanks OB


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

sanjoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filing up form 47 CH (Application for migration to Australia by a child) - got few doubts. Any guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Thanks OB


----------



## Nish_india (Mar 29, 2016)

I applied 101 visa in Jan 2016. Next day I got a request for medicals. After completing that I am waiting for further communication. What is the next step in this case ? Will co get assigned and contact us or it will directly go into the queue?


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Nish_india said:


> I applied 101 visa in Jan 2016. Next day I got a request for medicals. After completing that I am waiting for further communication. What is the next step in this case ? Will co get assigned and contact us or it will directly go into the queue?


Hi Nisha Ideally request for medicals should have come from CO , who asked you for the medicals ?

That's really quick

Thanks OB


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

ozzybound said:


> Anyone recently submitted SC 101 for their child who has had a CO contact ? We submitted Mid Feb no contact from the CO or any intimation til now the VFS site shows the same status as it did day 2 " Application is under process at the High Commission Of Australia New Delhi " so the wait is on


Submitted on March 10th, after one week received a mail to get the medicals done. Got the medicals done on 24th March but No CO yet. Yes still the same status " Application is under process at the High Commission Of Australia New Delhi "


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

harishs80 said:


> Submitted on March 10th, after one week received a mail to get the medicals done. Got the medicals done on 24th March but No CO yet. Yes still the same status " Application is under process at the High Commission Of Australia New Delhi "


Surprising I didn't get any email for the medicals to be done ; In our case the VFS guy accepting the application was particular to get a HAP ID created he actually created one as we submitted and gave us the ref feral letter 

Was it the same for you ? If not maybe the Medical request email is linked to a HAP ID being associated with an application , just a hypothesis ? who sent the email ?

We also got the medical done subsequently around mid march ideally wanted to hold on to it and wait till CO comes in to avoid the chance of having to repeat medicals if the process goes beyond 12 months but I guess nerves got the the better of me

Are you planning to apply for a tourist visa for the child as well ? we are and plan to submit by early April

Thanks OB


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

ozzybound said:


> Surprising I didn't get any email for the medicals to be done ; In our case the VFS guy accepting the application was particular to get a HAP ID created he actually created one as we submitted and gave us the ref feral letter
> 
> Was it the same for you ? If not maybe the Medical request email is linked to a HAP ID being associated with an application , just a hypothesis ? who sent the email ?
> 
> ...


VFS guy insisted me to get the HAPID from them but i told them i will wait for CO mail since the medicals is valid for a year only. then after one week i received a mail from Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade and they had sent me the HAPID.

No i am not planning to get the tourist visa for now.

Thanks Harish


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

harishs80 said:


> VFS guy insisted me to get the HAPID from them but i told them i will wait for CO mail since the medicals is valid for a year only. then after one week i received a mail from Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade and they had sent me the HAPID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Koop thanks looks like its basis the HAP I'd little relieved thanks OB


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your response


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

sanjoy said:


> Thanks a lot for your response


You are welcome do let us know when you file and the progress so that we can all match up dates etc of key milestones like CO allocation/contact

Also are you planning to apply for tourist visa as well ?


----------



## Mohit6781 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi All

I have not yet made first entry to Australia on my PR 189 subclass visa, can i apply 101 visa for my new born child without making any entry from India.

Secondly, if i take my child on tourist/visitor visa, can i apply child visa from australia.

Thanks
Mohit Mathur


----------



## rajeshpuchi (Mar 21, 2016)

Dear friends,

Me and my wife permanent resident of australia. I would like to apply 101 visa for my kid born in india. Iam planning to submit in australia . Please adivice me which is the right option whether submit in india (vfs) or submit in australia vfs . Please advice me friends


----------



## telibm (Apr 4, 2016)

*Chile 101*

Please visit vfsglobal.com/australia/myanmar/Child_Migration.html

This site has all the information about the procedures and document checklist to apply for Child 101.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally submitted 101 in VFS Bangalore. Had generated the HAPID myself, but yet to complete the medicals. 

Thanks ozzybound and others for your help.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Probably you forgot that 101 child visa is OFFSHORE not Onshore so it has to be lodged from outside Australia.

Girl Aussie



rajeshpuchi said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Me and my wife permanent resident of australia. I would like to apply 101 visa for my kid born in india. Iam planning to submit in australia . Please adivice me which is the right option whether submit in india (vfs) or submit in australia vfs . Please advice me friends


----------



## RajeshPune (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello All,

Guys need quick help.

I have been into this forum since last month. I am holding a Australia PR and now in Australia. My wife is going to apply for 101 visa for our 5 month old daughter at VFS center in India.

Can someone please help me to know how/where to get the below documents being into Australia since I am the sponsor.


1. Australian AFP police clearance certificate 
2. statutory declaration 

Also, if you have pointers in Sydney, Australia then please let me know.

Thank you!

Rajesh


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have applied for child visa 101 for my 5 month old baby through VFS office in Dubai on 30/03/2016 and the visa was granted on 17/04/2016 

It was an easy process:

1) Documents submitted to VFS on 30/03/2016

2) email received from Australian consulate in Dubai on 06/04/2016 stating my application ID.

3) Call received from Australian consulate in Dubai on 14/04/2016 asking for additional documents and mail was sent on the same day including HAP ID for my child to perform the health examination.

4) Health examination was completed on 16/04/2016

5) Visa granted on 17/04/2016


----------



## harishs80 (Jan 14, 2014)

rita574 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for child visa 101 for my 5 month old baby through VFS office in Dubai on 30/03/2016 and the visa was granted on 17/04/2016
> 
> ...


That Was really quick, not even 3 weeks. I wish it happens in India as well.

its been 45 days still no CO allocated.

Regards
Harish


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

harishs80 said:


> That Was really quick, not even 3 weeks. I wish it happens in India as well.
> 
> its been 45 days still no CO allocated.
> 
> ...


60 Days no CO contact yet the same status on VFS "Your application is under process at Australian High Commission, New Delhi."

Thanks OB


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

ozzybound, any updates on the status?


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

arvind1017 said:


> ozzybound, any updates on the status?


Nothing my Friend No CO Contact and the same status in VFS website 
"Your application is under process at Australian High Commission, New Delhi."

We lodged around mid Feb 2016 

Thanks OB


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes OB, planning to apply for visitor visa as well. 

Applied child visa 101 on 3 May 2016 at VFS office India. Medical done on 7 May 2016. Now waiting for CO allocation and further updates.

Have you (or anybody) applied for visitor visa as well? In visitor visa application, I am planning to apply for 12 months considering the usual lead for child visa. Have couple of questions on this front.

1. In the form 1419 - Can I write the reason like APPLYING VISITOR VISA SO THAT THE CHILD CAN TRAVEL AND STAY WITH PARENTS UNTIL VISA 101 IS GRANTED (and provide the VFS reference and File No).

2. In the medical request, received e-mail with 'File No’ like “2016/XXXX". can you confirm if this number can be used for further reference?

3. Can somebody provide sample invitation letter for such case?

4. Is it possible to get multiple entry visa? In the form 1419 - Q4: it asks for reason.. can we write like "visa application for infant, might need to travel to and from Australia more than once for various reasons".

5. Does my child need to go for another medical test or I assume the medical test as done for 101 visa can be used (i.e. after providing HAP id etc. in form 1419 Q37).

6. Considering my son is infant, I assume we also need to submit 1229 form as well. Please confirm.

Any advice/indication on those front would be much helpful.

Thanks


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Removing duplicate post


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes we applied and have got a tourist visa for my daughter single entry 12 months with condition that she has private medical insurance



sanjoy said:


> Yes OB, planning to apply for visitor visa as well.
> 
> Applied child visa 101 on 3 May 2016 at VFS office India. Medical done on 7 May 2016. Now waiting for CO allocation and further updates.
> 
> ...


Thanks OB


----------



## sandy227 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply Child Subclass 101 visa for my daughter aged 16months. Both myself & wife are currently living in India after visiting Australia for PR entry purpose. 
Based on the checklist & other posts in this forum, below are list of documents that I have gathered. 
1.	Form 47CH (Application)
2.	Form 40CH (Sponsorship)
3.	Copy of birth certificate
4.	Copies of all pages of passport of child
5.	Copies for both parents passport
6.	2 Statutory declarations, one from each parent
7.	Form 1229 (Consent) – Jointly signed by both parents. Or is it only to be done by wife as my details are already given in Form 40CH
8.	PCC from applicable countries for both parents
9.	Sponsor’s (father) current employment proof.

Please let me know if anything is missing.

Thanks.


----------



## sandy227 (Sep 10, 2013)

sandy227 said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply Child Subclass 101 visa for my daughter aged 16months. Both myself & wife are currently living in India after visiting Australia for PR entry purpose.
> Based on the checklist & other posts in this forum, below are list of documents that I have gathered.
> 1.	Form 47CH (Application)
> ...


Hi All,
Can you please verify if the above list is correct.

I also have question on PCC. Do we need to submit PCC along with the application? Asking because PCC is valid only for 12 months and Child 101 lead time is 12-14 months.

Thanks.


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Dear friends,

I applied 101 visa for my child on 07/06/2016. Last week i received the E-Mail from Australia high commission to provide the medical report . Please advice me what are the documents and applications required for the medical examination . Appreciate your help . 


Thanks 

Rajesh


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I applied 101 visa for my child on 07/06/2016. Last week i received the E-Mail from Australia high commission to provide the medical report . Please advice me what are the documents and applications required for the medical examination . Appreciate your help .
> 
> ...



Hi Rajesh,
You should receive document mentioning the HAP ID for the medical test. Take this document with you along with original passport and 1 copy and 1 photo of your child. Take your original passport as well.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

sandy227 said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please verify if the above list is correct.
> 
> I also have question on PCC. Do we need to submit PCC along with the application? Asking because PCC is valid only for 12 months and Child 101 lead time is 12-14 months.
> ...


I am very much confused about PCC. Why parents to produce PCC during child visa application While they already provided all required PCCs during their visa grant process. I got the PR and had to provide 03 countries PCCs and went extreme trouble.
Now I am planning to have baby out of Australia and thinking to apply child visa after baby birth. But going through from the posts and different threads, it seems the child visa also a lengthy process and may required to produce more documents like my own PR....


----------



## yogesh_vaishnav (Jul 6, 2014)

*Child visa 101 - Queries*

Hello Members,
I have certain queries with regards to submitting Child Visa application for my infant kid. Currently, me and my wife holds PR visa, and I have started working in Australia recently.

I would like my wife to initiate Child Visa application process with VFS Global at New Delhi branch. She would submit the required documents personally to VFS Global center in New Delhi. As per my understanding, below are the list of documents which has to be provided by us.

- Form 47CH Application for migration to Australia by a child.
- Form 40CH Sponsorship for a child to migrate to Australia.
- Original PCC of both parents.
- Two recent passport-sized photographs (45 mm x 35 mm) of the child.
- Passport and Birth certificate of the child.
- Parent's passports copy.
- Form 1229 with parent signatures (Consent form filled by both parents).
- Statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the child stating that they 
have no objection to the child’s migration.
- Medical checkup for child after application submission.

As I am in Australia at the moment and the sponsor for child, I would just like to know if it would be fine if I fill out Form 47H, Form 40H, along with Form 1229 & Statutory declaration from my side and send the scanned copy to my wife for Child visa application submission at VFS along with rest of the documents?

Please let me know if I missed out on anything. Hoping to receive satisfactory response.


----------



## sandy227 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply 101 visa for my daughter with both myself & wife currently staying in India (we went to get visa activated). 
What documents have to be submitted for Sponsor's (father) Proof of employment? Is it enough below documents
1) Employment Proof which shows the duration/length of employment.
2) Salary certificate showing current Indian Salary
3) Form16 for past two financial year. i.e., FY 2015-2016, 2014-2015

Note: I worked earlier in Australia from 2012-2014 (457 visa). Would it help if I submit tax assessment of Australia for FY 2012-2013 & 2013-2014 ?

Thanks.


----------



## omerbutt104 (Jun 22, 2016)

sandy227 said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply 101 visa for my daughter with both myself & wife currently staying in India (we went to get visa activated).
> What documents have to be submitted for Sponsor's (father) Proof of employment? Is it enough below documents
> 1) Employment Proof which shows the duration/length of employment.
> ...


Hi sandy, the documents you mentioned are enough. collect salary slips of last 6 months and bank statement in which salary is credited. apart from this they ask about financial dependence of child on the sponsor. for that if you have some hospital bills or any other document, attach that too. 
i applied for child visa and waiting for approval now a days. me and my wife are PR holders of australia and we went to get visa activated and came back.

regards

omer


----------



## omerbutt104 (Jun 22, 2016)

samage said:


> I am very much confused about PCC. Why parents to produce PCC during child visa application While they already provided all required PCCs during their visa grant process. I got the PR and had to provide 03 countries PCCs and went extreme trouble.
> Now I am planning to have baby out of Australia and thinking to apply child visa after baby birth. But going through from the posts and different threads, it seems the child visa also a lengthy process and may required to produce more documents like my own PR....


Hi, 
for PCC you can use the previous certificates also for the countries in which you are not staying currently. and for current country you can get a new PCC. i applied for visa of my child and used old PCC of my wife for a country in which she was not living presently.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

omerbutt104 said:


> Hi sandy, the documents you mentioned are enough. collect salary slips of last 6 months and bank statement in which salary is credited. apart from this they ask about financial dependence of child on the sponsor. for that if you have some hospital bills or any other document, attach that too.
> i applied for child visa and waiting for approval now a days. me and my wife are PR holders of australia and we went to get visa activated and came back.
> 
> regards
> ...


How long it will take child visa? When you applied and from where....


----------



## omerbutt104 (Jun 22, 2016)

samage said:


> How long it will take child visa? When you applied and from where....


I am still waiting for the visa, i applied on 30th march. will let you know , once i get the visa hopefully.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

omerbutt104 said:


> I am still waiting for the visa, i applied on 30th march. will let you know , once i get the visa hopefully.


Thank you for your response. Actually i am staying in Saudi arab so just want to know that how much time they take after application submission.


Regards


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

The official is 12 months, but in practice it takes less the time. So many variables are at play in getting a shorter processing time. From what I have observed from feedback on this fora things like office of lodgement of the application, speed with which you submit required documents etc and the the quota allocations for dependant visas all count towards processing times. In short circumstances vary, the best you can do it is to apply now, submit all required documentation and wait. You be shocked it wont take ass long. Do not procastinate, do it right away


----------



## Ramvr (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Ozzybound,

What is the status of your daughter visa? Did you receive any mail or call from CO?

Ram.


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

I and my wife hold PR Visa 189 but not our child. Now my India based employer has proposed me to send to Australia. Wanted to check.

1. Would it be better if I ask my employer to process 457 for my family as that would cover my child also and I can have employer medical insurance. 

2. Would there be any issue to get 457 if I still have 189 PR VISA

3. Would it be better that I apply for 101 or 802 for my child and go on 189 . In this case could I buy child medical insurance till he gets his PR

4. As I can see from most of discussion people generally apply for 101 and not 802. What could be the VISA of child if he travels to Australia and then apply 802.

Please reply


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

I would suggest that you apply Visa 101 and use 189 visa than 457. I am not sure what the effect of applying for a 457 will have on your 189. But if I were yu i would keep and use the 189. As you wait for 101 you can bring your child on a visitors visa 600 as a temporary arrangement


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi There,

I am from Hyderabad India and facing similar situation as you have quoted in your post. Please do me favor by sharing your views and inputs to me, really looking to know what should I do.

Having Child without visa , company looking for opportunity in AU, may get some but now what should I do ?


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

amit26580 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am from Hyderabad India and facing similar situation as you have quoted in your post. Please do me favor by sharing your views and inputs to me, really looking to know what should I do.
> 
> Having Child without visa , company looking for opportunity in AU, may get some but now what should I do ?


Hi,

I would be going with 189 Visa only and get 600 Visitor visa for my newborn till the time her 101 is processed. What I gathered from various sources is that in case I apply for 457 , then my 189 would be void.

Hope this helps. pls share your mail id and we can get in touch


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Is there any IED on the Child Visa same as we had when we were provided with 189 visas?
The reason I am asking this question is we will take some time to move back to Australia.

Cheers,
Abu


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes there is. In my case, I was given 3 months period to make the first entry.




Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is there any IED on the Child Visa same as we had when we were provided with 189 visas?
> The reason I am asking this question is we will take some time to move back to Australia.
> ...


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

rita574 said:


> Yes there is. In my case, I was given 3 months period to make the first entry.


Hi,

How long did it take you to get the visa?
If there is 3 months IED, I need to plan when to apply, since I can not move now.

Cheers,
Abu


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long did it take you to get the visa?
> If there is 3 months IED, I need to plan when to apply, since I can not move now.
> ...



Hi,

You can check the processing time for your visa on the DIBP website
https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/family-visa-processing-times

In my case, the processing time was 14 months but I was lucky to get it in only 13 days! I was given a period of 3 months to validate my visa and make the first entry.


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

rita574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can check the processing time for your visa on the DIBP website
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/family-visa-processing-times
> ...


Hi,

13 days are too quick.
Can you please share the list of documents that you submitted?

Cheers,
Abu


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

*Child Visa Granted*

Hi All,

Just writing to update that child visa 101 was granted to my daughter in just over 5 weeks.

Applied in VFS Cochin on 28th July and granted on 5th September.

Good luck to all!

Cheers
:second:


----------



## sanjoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied child visa 101 for my kid in first week of May 2016 (from VFS Kolkata office). In Aug end I had received a mail from "[email protected]" asking for some more information. 
Also it has been mentioned that "Once all requirements are met we will request your child to depart Australia for the Child visa grant".
Based on the above I have couple of questions and any pointer will be much helpful

1. Can anybody advise upon providing some details as requested, will they grant visa soon or usual lead time of 10-14 months will be followed. Asking since its only 4 months I had applied visa but as per VFS/DIBP usual lead time would be 10-14 months.

2. My son is in Australia now in tourist visa and once they ask to leave country for visa grant - do they provide any time frame by when I need to get my kid out of country.

3. Once I take my son out of country for visa grant, will there be any time frame by when I need to bring by kid back to Australia for visa validation and first entry?

Thanks,


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

I am about to apply for child visa 101 by myself and I have a question regarding how to pay the visa fees.

1. In Part M from form 47ch there is an option to enter your credit card details. Is filling this part considered a valid payment method? Is the department going to withdraw the signed amount from my credit card?

2. I also found that there is form 1440(https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1440.pdf) called Payment Details. Should I fill this form in addition to the form 47ch's part M?

3. I am a little bit confused because one of the requirements an application to be valid i visa fees to be already payed. In this regard, if I just fill form 47 would my application be valid?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi
What are the timelines for issuing child visa (101) these days ? We are planning to apply for our daughter.
Thanks
Ratnesh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi
What are the timelines for issuing child visa (101) these days ? We are planning to apply for our daughter.
Thanks
Ratnesh


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Help - New born*

Hi All

This forum has been helping me a lot... 
Now i need and advice on my new born

We got PR under 189 and made our first visit on Nov 2015. In 2016 April we blessed with a new born 2nd child. We hope to migrating to Aussie permanently on 2017 mid.

1. To add the new born what visa type we should follow. Is it subclass 101 or circumstances report.
2. How long it will take to grant visa.
3. If that is not granted in 2017 mid how can to take the new born with us to settle there.
4. Do we have to go to the Sri Lankan high commission
5. Do we have to carry a new medical checkup on newborn
6. Do we need to get new police clearance for me and wife.

thanks in advance....


----------



## skhisti (Aug 15, 2016)

*Child Visa 101 granted*

Hi All,

Just to give an update that Child Visa 101 was granted to son in less than 4 weeks
Application was lodged in VFS Pune office on my own.

This forum really helped me to get to know the process and save $$ for lawyer.

Suggest you to submit what they call as "Decision Ready Application" including PCC which help to expedite your application. 

All the best!!

Regards,
-Sandeep


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

Dear All,

i am looking for an urgent information before applying for VISA 101 for my new born. I did my first entry early this year and i am currently waiting for mid next year to move in. I was thinking of applying Child visa, so that i could take my baby along. then, i saw this item in the VFS application check list.

10. Photocopies of the following documents to show your sponsor’s current employment:
a) Australian income and/or overseas tax assessment notice and
b) a letter from their employer confirming length of employment and annual salary
c) If your sponsor is self-employed or self-funded from other sources, business
documents or a letter from your sponsor’s accountant.

SO that means, i can only apply for a child visa after securing a job? 

i am learning that child visa could take upto 1 year for approval.. what are my options.. Please advise.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

skhisti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Sandeep

This is Krishna from Bangalore. Hope you are doing good. I am in a very similar state like yours. I have completed my first entry and after that we were blessed with a girl baby. I need to apply 101 for her but have some doubts. Can you please clarify the below doubts. 

1. The processing period is mentioned as 14 months for us so how did you get by 4 weeks or so. Have they revised the processing time.

2. Does your child visa contain any initial entry date (IED). If yes, what is the date. Is it less than an year?. The reason I am asking is that, I cannot move to Australia now due to personal reasons and I am doubtful on applying now itself, cause if i get an IED of less than three months, that's going to be a problem for me. 

3. Do you have any document checklist with you handy?

Regards 
Krishnaraj.R 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulrk (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Seniors, 
I'm in India and is applying Child101 visa for my new born daughter. 

There is a point in the required documents stating that *"A statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration"* is required.

I need your help to understand this:
What document do we need to make and from where?
Is there a specified format for this legal document? If No, what should be the content in this document?

Looking forward to get some help.
Regards


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

rahulrk said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I'm in India and is applying Child101 visa for my new born daughter.
> 
> There is a point in the required documents stating that *"A statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration"* is required.
> ...


Hi rahulrk,

I have exactly the same question as you 

I also noticed that this section of the documents checklist states that the sponsor have to provide documents that prove that he has the right to sponsor the child but there are three points under this section:
- certified copies of official legal documents, such as a court-issued custody, access or guardianship order
- statutory declaration
- form 1229 Consent form to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years

From the text I understand that the sponsor should provide just one of these documents.
Am I correct? Can someone with more experience confirm that only form 1229 can be provided instead of a statutory declaration?


----------



## rahulrk (Sep 27, 2016)

morply said:


> Hi rahulrk,
> 
> I have exactly the same question as you
> 
> ...


Hi Morply,
Can you please also help me understand the document required for Question 18 of Form40CH.
Thanks & Regards


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

rahulrk said:


> Hi Morply,
> Can you please also help me understand the document required for Question 18 of Form40CH.
> Thanks & Regards


Ok, I will try  
I am about to fill this form, so I will try to explain what exactly I understand. If I am wrong in some of my assumptions, please seniors correct me:

Question 18:
So if you are the only parent of the child or because of some court decision you(the sponsor) are the only person that decides for this child you check "Yes" and you have to attach the this court decision document.

I think that your case is not this and the child has another parent. In this case you check "No" and you fill the name of your spouse.

Here I was dubious if I have to put my name also as a second person, but they say: "Give details of ALL *other* people who have parental responsibility". So I think that only your spouse should be mentioned here as you are the sponsor and you are filling the whole form 40ch.

Then they say: "You must attach either a completed form 1229 ... or a statutory declaration ..."
So I deduced that only your spouse should fill 1229 form and in this case statutory declaration is not required.


Then I checked form 1229 and there on the forth page you have two columns(question 3 and 4).
http://www.border.gov.au/StudyinginAustralia/Documents/1229.pdf

Here I am not sure if only the spouse should be listed, but I think that it would not harm if both parents are listed here(the sponsor and his/her spouse).


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Needs your inputs on my situation.

I have collected and prepared all the content required for Child Visa 101. Now need to visit VFS. Before that came to know that we need to pay the child visa feed and need to include the receipt of payment along with application.

Regarding the payment I have filled Form 1440 and mentioned all the payment details like credit card and feed, visa etc. This form had to be sent to two email ID's :-
[email protected] & [email protected].

Among these two border one is bouncing back and Immi.gov is not reverting. I did sent this form on 21 Sep. I did not receive any acknowledgement from them. wanted to know

1. How much time I should wait to get the payment receipts ? why I didn't got any ack ?
2. Am I following the correct process ? Has any one faced these delayed in getting receipt of payment ? Have you guys immidiately get recepet the moment you drop email to "[email protected]". why they are not reverting.
3. Should I go ahead and get DD done and then submit to VFS instead of waiting for revert ? Or should I wait still


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

amit26580 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Needs your inputs on my situation.
> 
> ...


Hi amit,

I believe that the department will charge you once you send your application. 
I am not sure how exactly VFS operates and if they pay in advance and send the receipt along with your documents.

To my understanding you have to fill form 1440 send it together with all your documents and the department will charge you then. 

Form 1440 was updated few days ago - if you check here
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1440.pdf
you will see that they do not say that this form has to be e-mailed.

About the email addresses: I think that [email protected] is not valid anymore. The domain of the department's website was changed a year ago with the new one [email protected]

So I believe that only this is valid: [email protected]

Anyway, I don't think that you have to wait for any confirmation, just go along with your application and fill the new 1440 form.


----------



## Aus2017 (May 30, 2016)

Hi Sandeep,

I am in the same boat. I and my wife has got the PR and now blessed with a kid.
I need to also apply for Child Visa 101 from Pune.

Is it possible that we talk for few mins?

Please drop me your number in my inbox, will like to give you a call.

Regards,
Kapil



skhisti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to give an update that Child Visa 101 was granted to son in less than 4 weeks
> Application was lodged in VFS Pune office on my own.
> ...


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally got 101 PR for my son... had applied on 7th of April.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

arvind1017 said:


> Finally got 101 PR for my son... had applied on 7th of April.


Congratulations!!! 6 months, it is better than 14


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

arvind1017 said:


> Finally got 101 PR for my son... had applied on 7th of April.



Hi,

Congrats!
What is the IED (period) given for this visa?

Regards,
Abu


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*



arvind1017 said:


> Finally got 101 PR for my son... had applied on 7th of April.


Congrads ...

Help, Did you fill a statutory declaration forms for your child. Then what is the format?

How did you get the HAP id for the medical test for your child?

Pls help me

Thanks in advance..


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats!
> What is the IED (period) given for this visa?
> ...


his medicals was done in April 2016, so April 2017 is his IED


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

prasadg said:


> Congrads ...
> 
> Help, Did you fill a statutory declaration forms for your child. Then what is the format?
> 
> ...


I didnt fill any statuatory decln form...... HAPID, you can create an immigration account and then create a HAPID...


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

A question regarding form 40CH:

Question 6: What is your citizenship/residence status in Australia?

I have checked this option: "Permanent resident of Australia".
I am confused about the additional details that I have to specify:
- Date of arrival in Australia. I have validated PR but I haven't moved to Australia yet. What should I write here? - validation's trip date? 
- Attach proof of length of residence - is the PR grant letter enough in my case?


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*

I do have few questions in form 40CH. Please help me out.

I the Q6 we ticked "Permanent resident of Australia" and now we are not in Australia. We visited to stamp out passports last year. What we have to put to "Date of Arrival in Australia"

in the same question "Which citizenships do you hold?" what we have to put.

Question 8 "Child’s name in own language or script" do we have to write the name in Sinhala Language?

Question 18 "Nature of the legal right" fro father, what should i write?

Thank you in advance:fingerscrossed:


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi prasadg,

I the Q6 we ticked "Permanent resident of Australia" and now we are not in Australia. We visited to stamp out passports last year. What we have to put to "Date of Arrival in Australia"
*I have the same question in my previous post, so I do not have an answer *

in the same question "Which citizenships do you hold?" what we have to put.
*I suppose that here we have to write our nationality.*

Question 8 "Child’s name in own language or script" do we have to write the name in Sinhala Language?
*Yes*

Question 18 "Nature of the legal right" fro father, what should i write?
*I wrote "NATURAL PARENT".*


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

morply said:


> Hi prasadg,
> 
> I the Q6 we ticked "Permanent resident of Australia" and now we are not in Australia. We visited to stamp out passports last year. What we have to put to "Date of Arrival in Australia"
> *I have the same question in my previous post, so I do not have an answer *
> ...



Dear Morphy

Gre8 thank you very much for the help. These are the answers that i got from Girl Aussie who is a great advisor in this forum given me. Hope this will help you also.

1: yes that's fine, just write the approx date when you guys are moving

2: it is a simple question, what is your citizenship now? Srilankan I believe, just write that.

3: yes, in Sinhala if this is your language.

4: if you are child's father, write it. Can write parent as well.

Girl Aussie

Tnx


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

prasadg said:


> Dear Morphy
> 
> Gre8 thank you very much for the help. These are the answers that i got from Girl Aussie who is a great advisor in this forum given me. Hope this will help you also.
> 
> ...


Hi prasadg,

Perfect, this really makes sense.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

form 40ch question 20 states that if my residential address is not in Australia, I have to attach a statement outlining how I will meet my sponsorship obligations.

In this case, is it enough to attach tax return document for the last 2 years?


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

morply said:


> form 40ch question 20 states that if my residential address is not in Australia, I have to attach a statement outlining how I will meet my sponsorship obligations.
> 
> In this case, is it enough to attach tax return document for the last 2 years?


Any thoughts regarding my question?


----------



## velmurugan (Oct 5, 2016)

hbalakrishna said:


> 1. Yes no way we have to come out of Australia and re enter (in my case I am ok to come out and travel again . we got tourist visa for my baby with two conditions no study after 3 months and single entry )
> 2. No.... baby is eligible for Medicare until unless he/she gets PR or citizenship
> 
> Thank you




Hi Mr. balakrisha

This is velmurugan

I got an email from the client services team within 5 days of my child visa 101 lodge to go for medical and PCC. 
But case officer is not yet assigned., I thought soon will get child visa. hahah. 
any way applied tourist visa as well on the same day during child visa. hopefully atleast get the tourist visa.


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

morply said:


> form 40ch question 20 states that if my residential address is not in Australia, I have to attach a statement outlining how I will meet my sponsorship obligations.
> 
> In this case, is it enough to attach tax return document for the last 2 years?


Hi,

I just applied for my baby's 101 Visa application and for this question I basically wrote up a letter detailing why we didn't settle in Australia before, when I plan to move with the baby, and how I will be providing financially for my family. Be honest and provide as much details without writing a lengthy essay.

Best Regards.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

msalmank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just applied for my baby's 101 Visa application and for this question I basically wrote up a letter detailing why we didn't settle in Australia before, when I plan to move with the baby, and how I will be providing financially for my family. Be honest and provide as much details without writing a lengthy essay.
> 
> Best Regards.


Hi msalman,

Your answer helps a lot 

I will write a letter then. Is there a specific format of such a letter?


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

morply said:


> Hi msalman,
> 
> Your answer helps a lot
> 
> I will write a letter then. Is there a specific format of such a letter?


No specific format that I could find, so I just did as follows... The first three lines (name, passport, and visa grant # were placed in the header of the word document):

{FULL NAME HERE}
PASSPORT # ABCDEFGH
VISA GRANT # ABCDEFGH​
To whom it may concern,

This letter is in relation to question # 20 of Form 40CH - Sponsorship for a child to migrate to Australia. As stated in the form:

If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations.​
My wife and I were awarded permanent residency for Australia in January 2015 (Visa Grant # ABCDEFGH) and migrated to Melbourne, Victoria accordingly. However... *_provide details on why you returned back to your home country or other country instead of remaining in Australia_*

*_Second paragraph talked about us finding out that we were expecting, deciding to have the baby in Pakistan, etc. and that after mutual agreement, to return to Australia to settle there with our newborn, and thus the reason for applying for her 101 visa_*

*_Third paragraph talked about my job and how I will be financially supporting my wife and baby once we migrate to Australia, etc._*

Please let me know if you have any specific questions in regards to any of these items.

Best Regards,
{Sign Here}
{FULL NAME HERE}
{Date Here}


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

msalmank said:


> No specific format that I could find, so I just did as follows... The first three lines (name, passport, and visa grant # were placed in the header of the word document):
> 
> {FULL NAME HERE}
> PASSPORT # ABCDEFGH
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing this. For now it is clear. I will follow this structure and I will prepare such statement today.


----------



## Sanju9998 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello All, 

I and my wife are PR holders , we made our initial entry and now are in India. We have a 8 month old child for whom we are applying for Subclass 101 Visa. 

Had a few doubts regarding form 40CH and 47CH. Kindly assist. 

In 40CH - "Part -K - About your home" : We are currently in India, and do not have an Australian residence address. How do we answer questions 54 - 62 i.e.type of dwelling, no. of bedrooms, rent per week ,etc.

In form 47 CH - 
question no. 20 "how well does the child communicate in English ?" My child is 8 months, will selecting "not at all" be correct?
question no. 23 "If applying outside Australia, what is the value of money , goods and assets which the child intends to bring to Australia?" - Is it applicable for an infant or should we give details of money being carried by parents.

Thank you.
Best Regards.


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

Sanju9998 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I and my wife are PR holders , we made our initial entry and now are in India. We have a 8 month old child for whom we are applying for Subclass 101 Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For Part K, I left it empty as we've filled in our Pakistani address. The VSF global agent said to leave it so unless we have a place we've already rented out or bought in Australia we plan to move to.

For 47 CH, i left # 20 empty as it doesn't really apply. Same for question 23, left it empty. You could enter N/A here as well.

Regards.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

*101 Ch Visa - Grant*

Received grant notification today for my baby.

Application was submitted on 24Apr16 in Islamabad.

Cheers !!!


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

mah said:


> Received grant notification today for my baby.
> 
> Application was submitted on 24Apr16 in Islamabad.
> 
> Cheers !!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

msalmank said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks buddy and good luck.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

mah said:


> Received grant notification today for my baby.
> 
> Application was submitted on 24Apr16 in Islamabad.
> 
> Cheers !!!


That's really good to hear! Congratulations!


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got my grant on 4th Nov 2016. But my wife is expecting and due in first week of April 2017. I was thinking of moving to Australia after the baby has arrived. Can anyone guide what is the current timelines for getting child VISA 101? will I be able to get child visa in4 months or its risky?

Is it recommended to take the chance of child visa or should I go there before delivery?

A-A


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant on 4th Nov 2016. But my wife is expecting and due in first week of April 2017. I was thinking of moving to Australia after the baby has arrived. Can anyone guide what is the current timelines for getting child VISA 101? will I be able to get child visa in4 months or its risky?
> 
> ...


Child VIsa timelines are unpredicatble, it all depends how quickly you can provide all your documents and recieve HAP ID for getting medicals done.

The entire process can be anywhere between 3 - 12 months or sometimes more (only in few complicated cases). Remember you have to file this VISA from VFS and new born needs to be outside Australia when you are filing and when you recieve newborn's VISA.

In due course, your newborn can travel with Visitor Visa.

It is recommened to have your baby delivered in Australia as he/she will get australian citizenship and you will save cost of the visa and wait.

You can opt if you have friends or relatives there as it is a very big responsibility, if you think you both can handle pregancy well - then go for it as midwives are very helpful and they take care of everything very professionally.

Good Luck!


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. One more thing. If we plan delivery in Australia is there any risk of getting doctor in public hospital as we will be going when the new baby will be around 7 months?



hope_faith_belief said:


> Child VIsa timelines are unpredicatble, it all depends how quickly you can provide all your documents and recieve HAP ID for getting medicals done.
> 
> The entire process can be anywhere between 3 - 12 months or sometimes more (only in few complicated cases). Remember you have to file this VISA from VFS and new born needs to be outside Australia when you are filing and when you recieve newborn's VISA.
> 
> ...


----------



## msalmank (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Alhumdulillah got the grant for the baby today. 

Applied on the 21st of October, received the grant in 20 days!

Best Regards.


----------



## Aus2017 (May 30, 2016)

You are not gonna believe this:

Child 101 Application filed : 26th Oct
Medical done : 12 Nov
VISA Grant : 15 Nov

12 Nov was Saturday, so if Medical reports were sent (Monday), they granted the VISA in One Day !!!!! 

They mentioned that thanks for publishing complete set of documents which helped us taking a fast decision. Really efficient.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Aus2017 said:


> You are not gonna believe this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which country did you apply from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus2017 (May 30, 2016)

India



rkrishnaraj said:


> Which country did you apply from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

*How to get the HAP ID*

Hi Seniors,

i have applied for child visa 101 through VFS india, postal application.
how will i get HAP ID for my baby? Somebody from Australian high commission be contacting me in this regard? 

please share your knowledge


----------



## Aus2017 (May 30, 2016)

Yes, you will get a mail from Aus Embassy in Delhi


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey giys.. good news from Chennai..

Submitted docs at vfs on 11th nov.. got an email from delhi consulate for medicals on 22nd nov.. completed medicals on the 23rd and got visa on the 24th.. today! Thats 14 days!


----------



## kiko786 (Oct 6, 2016)

I submit my child visa application on VFS Australia Karachi, Pakistan on 17th November 2016, but still did not get any response (Case Acknowledgement) from Australian High Commission Islamabad 

Visa Sub Class: Migration Child – 101
Case Lodgement Date : 17 Nov 2016

I also send email to Australian High Commission Islamabad but did not get any response. 

Any one can help me out in this regard.

Best Regards / Kashif Reza


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi.

I have PR which was granted in Feb 2014. I want to apply PR for my Daughter so have two queries :-

1. Subclass 101 requires PCC of parents if child is under 18 years. We have PCC from Year 2013. Do we need to get a latest PCC or old PCC would be enough.

2. A statutory declaration is required from each person with legal responsibility to the applicant stating that they have no objection to the applicant's migration. Can you please elaborate on this ? Is there any specified template for this ?

Thanks
Ratnesh


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have PR which was granted in Feb 2014. I want to apply PR for my Daughter so have two queries :-
> 
> ...


1. I believe that new PCCs will have to be provided.

2. Short answer: use form 1229 instead of statutory declaration. Read a few pages back in this tread. I had the same question and I received a thorough answer.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can anyone please help me how much time it takes to get child visa (101) if I apply from US. My son is US citizen . what would be better option whether to apply from India or US ?
We have our Australian PR(189) since Feb 2015 but currently in US. please advise .


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can anyone please help me how much time it takes to get child visa (101) if I apply from US. My son is US citizen . what would be better option whether to apply from India or US ?
We have our Australian PR(189) since Feb 2015 but currently in US. please advise .


----------



## kannannair (May 12, 2015)

Hi All,

i applied through kochin VFS on Nov 17th and yet to receive any communication from Aussie high commission delhi yet, normally how long does it take to get the CO assigned and HAP ID?

when should i contact them in case didnt hear from them ( 3 months from launch date?).

feeling a bit anxious on why no CO assigned till now, i thought CO gets assigned in 2 months correct?

also any contact email or number to reach the dept handling Visa's?
do they entertain inquiries ?


----------



## rayner.lopez (Jan 10, 2016)

*personal presence*

Hi..
I hold the PR. Currently in UAE. 

I am planning to apply for the 101 Visa for the step-son . 
Is it required that the step son be present in UAE while lodging the application . Any one have any idea ? Is personal presence is by him is required at the VFS Global ?


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Any update on your case?



kiko786 said:


> I submit my child visa application on VFS Australia Karachi, Pakistan on 17th November 2016, but still did not get any response (Case Acknowledgement) from Australian High Commission Islamabad
> 
> Visa Sub Class: Migration Child – 101
> Case Lodgement Date : 17 Nov 2016
> ...


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Can anyone guide how much time it takes to get 101 visa of child from Pakistan?


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

Hi, What is the IED given.

Is it 1 year from Medical/PCC..??



Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just writing to update that child visa 101 was granted to my daughter in just over 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## salmantq (Nov 23, 2012)

anyone from pakistan has recently applied for child 101 ? CO contacted after how many days?

your help will be appreciated !!


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

Hi All,

This is regarding form 1229. The form says, it need to be filled in by non accompanying parents.

There could be a scenario in my case that one parent will move to Australia first and the child come later. But we have not finalised as this will depend on the circumstances at that point of time.

In case , both parents sign and submit form 1229 and later on accompany child to Australia, would there be a problem. I guess there shouldn't be. 

Please advise..


Kanwar


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Just an update regarding child visa processing time:

I applied for child 101 visa of my son 7 days ago and today I was contacted by a CO and received a HAP ID.

I submitted my application to the embassy in Belgrade, Serbia.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there a first entry requirement for 101 visa also?

A-A


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

TMK - Yes and it is the same as for 189(1 year from medicals/PCC)


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, Did you have to pay the full visa fees even for just born child?


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

Good day, hope someone could give me an advise based on their experience with regards to subclass 101 application

*Both me and wife just received our PR to Aus last 15 Sep 2016 via subclass 189 but haven't made our first entry yet.
* Our child born last 05 Feb 2017

1. Can we apply SC 101 for our child even if me and my wife haven't made our first entry yet to Aus after getting our PR.

2. If we apply SC 101 for our child, what other visa we need to apply for our child so she can travel and stay to Aus while waiting for SC 101 to get approve. Processing time for SC 101 as per Aus website is 14 months for high risk country like Philippines so the visa should be at least 14 months.

3. As per Aus border, For SC 101 to get approve, The child must be outside Australia when the application is decided. What should we do if we want our child to be with us in Aus while waiting for SC 101 decision.

4. How about subclass 802? Will this be a better for us to apply with compare to SC 101?

Thanks in advance


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

topeakaspike said:


> Good day, hope someone could give me an advise based on their experience with regards to subclass 101 application
> 
> *Both me and wife just received our PR to Aus last 15 Sep 2016 via subclass 189 but haven't made our first entry yet.
> * Our child born last 05 Feb 2017
> ...



Follow-up question,
based on previous experience, how long you receive the decision for SC 101 application for high risk country?


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

Can someone in the group help me with the steps or process flow for applying child Visa for a new born. I am from India my wife and I have 189 visa already.


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

ausking said:


> Ya, it takes upto 14 months to finalize but not for case officer allocation. Normally it should have been assigned to case officer with in 6-8 weeks from the date of lodgement.
> 
> 1. Form 40CH
> 
> ...



I know its bit late to ask a question about this, but if by any luck I can get the format of Affidavit(point 7) that you used then I would be thankful.

Also regarding point 9, is it the payslips from your employer of home country


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

wriet2himanshu said:


> I know its bit late to ask a question about this, but if by any luck I can get the format of Affidavit(point 7) that you used then I would be thankful.
> 
> Also regarding point 9, is it the payslips from your employer of home country


Just to mention that form 1229 is enough. You do not need to write a statutory declaration if you provide form 1229(Consent to grant an Australian visa
to a child under the age of 18 years). In the application it is mentioned that either of these documents is suitable.

I personally got visa without providing statutory declaration(just form 1229).


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,

What is the process to apply child visa if the baby is born outside Australia. Parents have NSW 190 visa grant but not activated. What is the visa processing time limit.


----------



## Imxohail (May 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry if this question is asked before but I cannot find the required information. Me and my wife had a baby a month after receiving our PR in March.

1 - Our IED is 6th September,2017. Considering the average time of (10-15 months) 101 visa. There is quite a possibility that we won't get child visa before 9th September. Is there any way to request them or fasten the process ?

2 - Can anybody provide a complete list of documents required for the submission of application ?

3 - How to setup a medical examination for kid?

4 - Baby is merely 15 days, do we need to acquire his passport as well ?

5 - Is this visa dealt at Aussie Embassy or Online like sub-class 189?

Thank you!


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Can you apply child visa 101 if both the parents Are not working in Australia. But have made the first entry after the grant visa and validated the visa.


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

omerbutt104 said:


> sandy227 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant on 4th Nov 2016. But my wife is expecting and due in first week of April 2017. I was thinking of moving to Australia after the baby has arrived. Can anyone guide what is the current timelines for getting child VISA 101? will I be able to get child visa in4 months or its risky?
> 
> ...





kanwarbs said:


> Hi, What is the IED given.
> 
> Is it 1 year from Medical/PCC..??
> 
> ...


Hello bro, i am almost in same situation like you now. I got my grant on 22nd march and our baby is due on 1st jun. I need to make a decision whether to have delivery here then go for child visa or shall we travel now and have delivery there. May i know which one do you suggest.


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi

Child visa 101 cannot be applied online. You have to prepare all the required documents and need to submit it via local VFS centre of child's residing country.

check this link out;
Australia Visa Information - In Pakistan - Visa Types - Family - Child

check my answers inline!



Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this question is asked before but I cannot find the required information. Me and my wife had a baby a month after receiving our PR in March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imxohail (May 24, 2016)

*101*



muhamhus said:


> Hi
> 
> Child visa 101 cannot be applied online. You have to prepare all the required documents and need to submit it via local VFS centre of child's residing country.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed answer. One more thing,.

There is this document: *the sponsor has the legal right to determine where the child shall live OR Statutory declaration from each person with legal responsibility for the child stating that they have no objection to the child migration.* Where should I acquire this from and what should I tell them ?

Regards,


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Imxohail said:


> Thank you for the detailed answer. One more thing,.
> 
> There is this document: *the sponsor has the legal right to determine where the child shall live OR Statutory declaration from each person with legal responsibility for the child stating that they have no objection to the child migration.* Where should I acquire this from and what should I tell them ?
> 
> Regards,


Fill form 1229 http://www.border.gov.au/StudyinginAustralia/Documents/1229.pdf#search=1229

It is easier than filling a statutory declaration.


----------



## Imxohail (May 24, 2016)

morply said:


> Fill form 1229 http://www.border.gov.au/StudyinginAustralia/Documents/1229.pdf#search=1229
> 
> It is easier than filling a statutory declaration.


Thank a ton mate but it is not mentioned anywhere that it could be used instead of statuary. It would be alot easier for me but has anyone used it before?


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Imxohail said:


> Thank a ton mate but it is not mentioned anywhere that it could be used instead of statuary. It would be alot easier for me but has anyone used it before?


Yes, me and I already received child visa 101 a month ago. I just attached form 1229. and in the application it it is written statutory declaration or form 1229 or something else that I do not remember.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

morply said:


> Yes, me and I already received child visa 101 a month ago. I just attached form 1229. and in the application it it is written statutory declaration or form 1229 or something else that I do not remember.


Here is a quote from form 47h:

If the child is under 18 years of age, evidence that the sponsor has the legal right to determine where the child shall live:
• either a completed form 1229 Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years OR a statutory declaration from any other person with a legal responsibility to the child (eg. a non-migrating parent) stating that they have no objection to the child’s permanent migration; or
• a valid court order issued to the sponsor which permits them to permanently remove the child from the child’s home country; or
• a valid Australian child order issued by the Family Court of Australia to the sponsor, and the grant of the visa would be consistent with that order.


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Guys! while filling Form 47ch, just few queries if anyone who has already filled may assist;


*27 Give details of ALL the child's other family members.*

So in parents section underneath, I have to fill in child's mother and father details. correct ? 

and in sibling section, child's sister details, right?

and what should I tick in migrating with you check box? as myself, spouse and daughter have already did their first entry earlier so little confused what they meant by this ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Though 101 timelines are 10+ months but any parent who recently got visa in less time ? I have lodged application in India.


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

same here... the processing times for child visa seem to be too high


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Though 101 timelines are 10+ months but any parent who recently got visa in less time ? I have lodged application in India.


Hi i have few queries in child visa and if you can help me on that pls.
I recently got my PR grant in march 2017. Our baby is due in june. I am not planning travel to Australia and validate my visa until baby is born. My question here is can i apply for child visa without having my PR visa validated. Secondly can in also apply for a visitor visa for my new born before i validate my PR. Actually i wish to travel to Australia along with my family (including new born) while going for the first time itself. Not sure if that is possible as my baby will not be having a visa (child / visitor) by that time.


----------



## Devd007 (Apr 24, 2017)

sanjoy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied child visa 101 for my kid in first week of May 2016 (from VFS Kolkata office). In Aug end I had received a mail from "[email protected]" asking for some more information.
> Also it has been mentioned that "Once all requirements are met we will request your child to depart Australia for the Child visa grant".
> ...


Hi,

Today I also received an email from this email, india.migrationvisas[at]dfat[dot]gov[dot]au for my wife's visa. However, I highly doubt this is an authentic emailid because I googled it and the only places I found this email was in three posts on this site, one of which is yours.

So far I have applied for 4-5 visas in Australia so I am well aware of the structure of an authentic email from DIBP, hence, my doubt.

I was wondering whether you have verified this email is authentic or not ?

Regards,
Dev


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

*Child VISA 101 Applied in Jan 2017*

Hi All,
I have applied for my daughter's (born in Nov'16) Visa 101 Around 27th Jan'17.
Applied in New Delhi 

Has anybody received grants for For Visa applied on or after Jan'17 ?

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi all, i have few queries in child visa and if you can help me on that pls.
I recently got my PR grant in march 2017. Our baby is due in june. I am not planning travel to Australia and validate my visa until baby is born. My question here is can i apply for child visa without having my PR visa validated. Secondly can in also apply for a visitor visa for my new born before i validate my PR. Actually i wish to travel to Australia along with my family (including new born) while going for the first time itself. Not sure if that is possible as my baby will not be having a visa (child / visitor) by that time.


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Whats the expected delivery date for the baby? If its this year you may want to wait until birth of the child to process both documents. You cat process visa for an undelivered child. Alternatively you can go with your wife and she will deliver there as you now have valid papers


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

Guys, I have posted this elsewhere, but got no replies... Can someone help:
My wife is applying for child visa, but since I am not in the country, how to sign the forms (40CH and 1229). Is it ok if only one parent signs the form?

any experience with the same?


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

Still waiting for help...


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

uno_aussie said:


> Guys, I have posted this elsewhere, but got no replies... Can someone help:
> My wife is applying for child visa, but since I am not in the country, how to sign the forms (40CH and 1229). Is it ok if only one parent signs the form?
> 
> any experience with the same?


Both parents needs to sign it. You can sign it and send the forms to her. Also as you are primary sponsor, you should also write letter statement about your current circumstances and clearly inform them. Others may also input.


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

I replied you in this thread. If you read my response you would have acted upon the questions asked, or I take that your repeated requests are in anticipation of a certain response, sorry to say.


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks in advance guys for all your help.
I have doubt on question #6 of Form 40CH,,, I hold a PR and my wife and I already got our visa validated, so should I be filling the date on the immigration stamp when I entered Australia, where it says "*Date of arrival in Australia*".
Also I would like to get suggestions for the statement mentioned under it "*Attach proof of length of
residence*". What should I be attaching as the proof?

Your help and inputs please
Regards,
Himanshu


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Proof length, I submitted copy of arrival stamp, tickets and boarding passes.


----------



## dynamicrahul (Nov 26, 2015)

can you please provide the detailed list of documents you submitted to reduce the visa grant time the child visa?


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

We got our grant in June 2016 and validation trip done in August 2016.
All family offshore. New born in April 2017. Want to apply SC 101.

Apart from following, what are the documents required?

I am mentioning documents as per *VISA APPLICATION CHECKLIST*

*1) a)* Form 47CH
*6)* Certified Copies of child's Passport.
*7) * Certified copy of Birth Certificate.
*8) * _DO I NEED THIS? _
*10) * _I AM STILL OFFSHORE_
*11) * _DO WE NEED TO APPLY FOR PCC AGAIN FOR BOTH PARENTS?_

Any other supporting documents?

And is there any IED applicable to SC 101 visa?

Regards


----------



## dynamicrahul (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi

You need to apply for PCC as the validity of PCC is considered 1 year from the date of issue.

From which city are you planning to apply the visa?


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Jalandhar, Punjab 



dynamicrahul said:


> Hi
> 
> You need to apply for PCC as the validity of PCC is considered 1 year from the date of issue.
> 
> From which city are you planning to apply the visa?


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Experts and group members, I would like to know approximately when do we get the HAP Id generated and provided to us after submission of all the documents and application for Child visa-101.

Does CO generates the HAP ID and sends the mail to us and it means that CO is assigned for our case?


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, Please someone help and request all to please reply


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

I applied for 101 for my daughter on 4th May at VFS Chandigarh, India but no communication on Hap ID or anything else till date.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

kanwarbs said:


> I applied for 101 for my daughter on 4th May at VFS Chandigarh, India but no communication on Hap ID or anything else till date.



I have applied for 101 on 27th Jan 2017 ..still waiting for any communication .i think its taking about 6-7 months currently .


----------



## rahatrubaiyat123 (May 30, 2017)

*Child visa 101 , Sponsor's Address*

Dear All,

I have submitted my newborn daughter's visa (child visa 101) on June 21, 2017. Recently immigration authority mailed me requiring some additional docs/info. One of such requirement is to provide my residential details in Australia . They mentioned that sponsor must provide his/her residential details in Australia even if it is a temporary address. They mentioned that it is required to progress on my application.

My concern is that right now i and my wife are in Bangladesh after making the first entry in Australia in 2015. So right now i dont have any residential address in Australia. We will migrate to Australia after the grant of child visa 101. 

In this event what residential address/details in Australia will i provide? I have some relatives in Australia. Will I use their address?

I have a timeline to reply back so i appreciate your help as early as possible.


Regards//Rahat Rubaiyat Islam


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

rahatrubaiyat123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my newborn daughter's visa (child visa 101) on June 21, 2017. Recently immigration authority mailed me requiring some additional docs/info. One of such requirement is to provide my residential details in Australia . They mentioned that sponsor must provide his/her residential details in Australia even if it is a temporary address. They mentioned that it is required to progress on my application.
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Congratulations for the New Born !!
Yes, You should provide your relative's address to CO.

May I ask, which forms and documents you provided?

Regards


----------



## rahatrubaiyat123 (May 30, 2017)

Dear,

Thank you very much for your reply. After my submission this visa on 21 june 2017, immigration authority mailed me for their receipt. Then two days back they again mailed me for 3 docs.

1. Medical test doc of my newborn
2. My marriage certificate and nikahnama (both).....these docs were not present in their checklist
3. My aus residential details. ( this is what i am inquiring about..) 

Regards//Rahat


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

rahatrubaiyat123 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply. After my submission this visa on 21 june 2017, immigration authority mailed me for their receipt. Then two days back they again mailed me for 3 docs.
> 
> ...


Hi Rahat, for the medical test, what all tests have they asked to for the baby. And did they give you any HAP id or informed you how to generate one.
I am in the process of collating documents for applying101 visa for my son. Can I submit health assessment documents as well when I am submitting my application. Your answer will be very helpful to me. Thanks. Sathya


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, me and I already received child visa 101 a month ago. I just attached form 1229. and in the application it it is written statutory declaration or form 1229 or something else that I do not remember.[/QUOTE]
Hello mate.. I am in the process of applying 101 for my new born son. Good to see that you have got the visa successful. Can you please advice me on the list of documents and forms to be submitted. So far I have the below ready with me. Have I missed any. 

Also I am yet to validate my PR visa, so I don't have an Australian address. Will it be a problem.
1. Form 40ch
2. Form 47ch
3. Form 1229
4. Form 1193 for electronic communication
5. Baby passport copy certified
6. Baby birth certificate copy certified
7. Parents passport copy certified
8. Parents aus visa grant copy
9. Parents PCC
10. Parents marriage certificate
11. My employer reference letter
12. Baby photos

Regarding health assessment, when should I be doing it. 
Your help on this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

morply said:


> Imxohail said:
> 
> 
> > Thank a ton mate but it is not mentioned anywhere that it could be used instead of statuary. It would be alot easier for me but has anyone used it before?
> ...


EVERYWHERE
AND SHOW ME
POSTS
THREADS
Index
Australasia
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia
sathyauk
online
1 minute ago · #551
Yes, me and I already received child visa 101 a month ago. I just attached form 1229. and in the application it it is written statutory declaration or form 1229 or something else that I do not remember.[/QUOTE]
Hello mate.. I am in the process of applying 101 for my new born son. Good to see that you have got the visa successful. Can you please advice me on the list of documents and forms to be submitted. So far I have the below ready with me. Have I missed any. 

Also I am yet to validate my PR visa, so I don't have an Australian address. Will it be a problem.
1. Form 40ch
2. Form 47ch
3. Form 1229
4. Form 1193 for electronic communication
5. Baby passport copy certified
6. Baby birth certificate copy certified
7. Parents passport copy certified
8. Parents aus visa grant copy
9. Parents PCC
10. Parents marriage certificate
11. My employer reference letter
12. Baby photos

Regarding health assessment, when should I be doing it. 
Your help on this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

morply said:


> Imxohail said:
> 
> 
> > Thank a ton mate but it is not mentioned anywhere that it could be used instead of statuary. It would be alot easier for me but has anyone used it before?
> ...


EVERYWHERE
AND SHOW ME
POSTS
THREADS
Index
Australasia
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia
sathyauk
online
1 minute ago · #551
Yes, me and I already received child visa 101 a month ago. I just attached form 1229. and in the application it it is written statutory declaration or form 1229 or something else that I do not remember.[/QUOTE]

Hello mate.. I am in the process of applying 101 for my new born son. Good to see that you have got the visa successful. Can you please advice me on the list of documents and forms to be submitted. So far I have the below ready with me. Have I missed any. 

Also I am yet to validate my PR visa, so I don't have an Australian address. Will it be a problem.
1. Form 40ch
2. Form 47ch
3. Form 1229
4. Form 1193 for electronic communication
5. Baby passport copy certified
6. Baby birth certificate copy certified
7. Parents passport copy certified
8. Parents aus visa grant copy
9. Parents PCC
10. Parents marriage certificate
11. My employer reference letter
12. Baby photos

Regarding health assessment, when should I be doing it. 
Your help on this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

kanwarbs said:


> I applied for 101 for my daughter on 4th May at VFS Chandigarh, India but no communication on Hap ID or anything else till date.


Hi,

Any Update?

Regards


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys, anyone who received Medical requests for child visa 101? If yes then could you please help me with the time frame in how many days you got the request, and is the request sent by Case Officer himself?


----------



## Nilangi (May 12, 2017)

*Cargo*



achala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your guess is right. I'm from Sri Lanka. I got my Child VISA in 5 Weeks time. But I lauched my application in Dubai, not in Sri Lanka. Not sure whether SL process the VISA as fast as Dubai does. I have already moved to Ausi by now.
> 
> Good luck !


Hii,

I just saw this post while I was scrolling the pages.
U mentiond above u had migrated from Dubai to Aussie..
I am looking for a reasonable cargo company from Dubai to Perth.
If you have any information,Kindly can u share with me
plss 
TIA


----------



## Nilangi (May 12, 2017)

*Child visa 101 Validity period*



sathyauk said:


> Yes, me and I already received child visa 101 a month ago. I just attached form 1229. and in the application it it is written statutory declaration or form 1229 or something else that I do not remember.


Hello mate.. I am in the process of applying 101 for my new born son. Good to see that you have got the visa successful. Can you please advice me on the list of documents and forms to be submitted. So far I have the below ready with me. Have I missed any. 

Also I am yet to validate my PR visa, so I don't have an Australian address. Will it be a problem.
1. Form 40ch
2. Form 47ch
3. Form 1229
4. Form 1193 for electronic communication
5. Baby passport copy certified
6. Baby birth certificate copy certified
7. Parents passport copy certified
8. Parents aus visa grant copy
9. Parents PCC
10. Parents marriage certificate
11. My employer reference letter
12. Baby photos

Regarding health assessment, when should I be doing it. 
Your help on this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks[/QUOTE]

Hiii

Did you get visa for your baby?
If yes... How long is the validity period from date of visa is granted till first entry?

Thanks


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I am applying 101 visa for my newly born child. I have few queries.

*FORM 47 CH*
Q 32: Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the child
or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to,
or stay in, Australia?
What Is the visa number? Where can I find the VISA number?
I haven't given first entry so don’t have any dates to travel yet what to write in date of arrival and date of
departure?
Q 57 AUSTRALIAN VALUES STATEMENT. 
Who all should sign this?
Q 58 BIOMETRICS DECLARATION AND CONSENT
Should all the family members sign on these sections?

*FORM 40CH*
Q 6 What is your citizenship/residence status in Australia?
I have got PR but did not give first entry yet. What should I write in date of entry as I
have not yet visited Australia? And there is no travel proof.

Q 18 Do you have the sole legal right to determine where the child shall live or to
permanently remove the child from their home country?
Should I answer yes or should I answer no and mention mother also?

Q 31 Do you have any other children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are
dependent on you?
Should I mention my parents here? There was nothing such when I applied for my visa.


A swift response to these queries will be highly appreciated. Thanks.
A-A


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello friends, do anyone know where usually the child 101 visa gets processed. Is it in the australian embassy within the country you are applying for or is it processed in Australia itself. I have just logged my baby's visa in Australia high commission UK (where I am staying currently). Just wanted to check if there will be any difference in turn around time based on the country you are applying from.


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

One of my friend`s friend from Chandigarh-India received child visa 101 in 30 days.
It has been over 40 days for me, still no contact from CO. Although the timelines mention 9 -13 months, if the case is straightforward, it has been quicker for few people.
Anyone had recent success like this?


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, its been a painful wait for me, i have applied in vfs mumbai for my daughters 101 on 27th jan 2017.

no updates whatsoever as yet !!
QUOTE=uno_aussie;12952250]One of my friend`s friend from Chandigarh-India received child visa 101 in 30 days.
It has been over 40 days for me, still no contact from CO. Although the timelines mention 9 -13 months, if the case is straightforward, it has been quicker for few people.
Anyone had recent success like this?[/QUOTE]


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

Are you in India or Australia?


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

uno_aussie said:


> Are you in India or Australia?


In Australia(melbourne)


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Have u tried applying for tourist visa for ur kid while waiting for 101.


Jaideep.karnik said:


> uno_aussie said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in India or Australia?
> ...


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Did ur friend apply 101 visa on his own or got any support from any agency.
Do u know wat all documents he submitted.


uno_aussie said:


> One of my friend`s friend from Chandigarh-India received child visa 101 in 30 days.
> It has been over 40 days for me, still no contact from CO. Although the timelines mention 9 -13 months, if the case is straightforward, it has been quicker for few people.
> Anyone had recent success like this?


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

sathyauk said:


> Did ur friend apply 101 visa on his own or got any support from any agency.
> Do u know wat all documents he submitted.


He said he applied on his own. Not sure what all documents were submitted. However seems that it was in Sep 2016. The CO asked for medicals in 30 days and after submission of medicals, they got the visa in another 10 days. Roughly 45 days from start to end


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

sathyauk said:


> Have u tried applying for tourist visa for ur kid while waiting for 101.


have you ?


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm just in the process of doing it


uno_aussie said:


> sathyauk said:
> 
> 
> > Have u tried applying for tourist visa for ur kid while waiting for 101.
> ...


----------



## asifha (May 27, 2014)

muhamhus said:


> Both parents needs to sign it. You can sign it and send the forms to her. Also as you are primary sponsor, you should also write letter statement about your current circumstances and clearly inform them. Others may also input.


Hi muhamhus,

Is it possible for you to share the letter statement as I am going to apply for my child's visa 101 in coming days but need this letter.

Appreciate if you can share the letter.
Regards.


----------



## glimmerman (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi folks,
I am in the process of filing the SC 101 application for my 6 month old baby girl. Would truly appreciate your guidance and feedback on the following queries which appear a bit confusing:

1. Fee: As per the last updated info, the base fee is 122000/- . I had my initial doubts regarding the amount for which the draft was to be made. Called up VFS and they confirmed that a draft of 122000/- to be made. 

Australia Visa Information in India - Visa Types - Family Child

2. Form 47CH
Part C: Members of the family unit: It is quite confusing. _Q25. Give Details of ALL the Child's children under 18 years of age?_

What detail i expected for the above question. Child's Children??? Does it make sense?

Q26:
I believe I have to tick NO and enter the details of both parents there, Right??? The info against the tick box YES is all the more confusing "_court order giving the child the sole legal right to determine where the child/children shall live or the right to
permanently remove the child/children from the country
_
3. Am not sure whether I should just write N/A for questions like "language spoken by child", "How much currency, good, assets child intends to carry to australia"..?? etc. Such ridiculous question...!!

Anyway, looking forward to your Expert advices. Many Thanks in advance..
Cheers


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

*101 visa process time*

I applied for 101 child visa for my kid on March. Within 1 month i got reply from immigration saying need medicals and PCC . submitted those document in 2 weeks. Its been 6 months and still there is no reply from them.

Need help when will the CO be allocated .


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

help.for.pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any Update?
> 
> Regards


No Communication on 101 since filed in May. Have got visitor visa for an year as a back up though


----------



## vimi (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am also waiting for child 101 visa.
Medicals done in March but no update after that.
New timelines say it takes 11 to 18 months.
Please suggest visitor visa option and category to apply as alternative..


----------



## vimi (Jun 29, 2014)

kanwarbs said:


> No Communication on 101 since filed in May. Have got visitor visa for an year as a back up though


Hi could you please let me know which category visitor visa you applied for your child and can i apply from India or i need to be in Australia for that..


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All, 
I got my child visa grant today 18 Sept . It was lodged with Australian Consulate General, Dubai on 26 June 2017 for a new born child. Grant within 3 months .
Striaght forward application with all documentation. 

ALl the best guys.


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Dear All,

Greetings!

I and my wife are PR holders already and my wife delivered a baby in July. I moved to Sydney 1 week back as part of my work and I am now based in Sydney while my wife is in India and with the baby. Now can you please hep me on the below points 

1. Is it safe to apply for Visa 101 directly or is it better to take the baby on visitor visa and then apply visa 802 from onshore ?

2. If I am willing to sponsor the child should i lodge the application from India or from Sydney ?

Please help!

Best Regards
M.Aushik


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ...



Hello There,

Here is the view points form myside for your 2 points.

1. 
You or your partner (one of them ) can apply for the child visa subclass 101 as you both have PR. Child visa 101 can only be lodged manually (not online) at the place where you reside outside Australia and will only be processed outside Australia at one of their missions. Since your wife is is in India , she can collect all the documents required and lodge it at any VFS centre in india .
To get this visa, the child must be:
sponsored by their parent or their parent's partner
-single
-younger than 18 years of age, or:
-a full-time student between 18 and 25 years of age, or 18 or older and unable to work due to a disability and dependent on the sponsoring parent.
*Location:*
The child must be outside Australia when the application is lodged and when the application is decided.
*Who can sponsor a child:*
To sponsor a child for this visa you must be:
the parent (or their partner) or step-parent of the child
older than 18 years of age.
You do not need to be in Australia at the time of application. You can still be a sponsoring parent if you:
entered Australia in the past but are outside Australia when you lodge the application
have been granted your Australian permanent resident visa but have not yet entered Australia.

Depending on your situation, you can apply for wither child visa 101 offshore and wait for the decision. You cannot get visitor visa and get your child to Australia while your Child visa is procesing because for child visa to be finalised your child have to be OFFSHORE> 

You can take the baby on visitor visa and then apply for child visa onshore. if you like. 


2, 

You have to lodge the application from the place where the baby is residing. Location of the baby is where you will lodge the application manually. So your wife in India has to lodge the application and include all the documents - She can be the sponsor of the baby. 
All the details can be found on the immigration website very clearly mentioned. 


I applied for my child visa 3 months ago in Dubai and my child got her visa within 3 months. They process pretty fast here in Dubai for a new born child

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101-#tab-content-0 


Hope this helps


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

wriet2himanshu said:


> Hi Experts and group members, I would like to know approximately when do we get the HAP Id generated and provided to us after submission of all the documents and application for Child visa-101.
> 
> Does CO generates the HAP ID and sends the mail to us and it means that CO is assigned for our case?



Yes absolutely right. Once you have submitted the application and opened by a case officer , the CO will send an email with the Health requirements detials HAP ID and for Biometrics. etc and for further information if required. 

Normally email is sent out from them after 1- 2 months . 

If not , then you can send an email to check what is the status of the application and for acknowledgement


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

sathyauk said:


> Hello friends, do anyone know where usually the child 101 visa gets processed. Is it in the australian embassy within the country you are applying for or is it processed in Australia itself. I have just logged my baby's visa in Australia high commission UK (where I am staying currently). Just wanted to check if there will be any difference in turn around time based on the country you are applying from.



Child visa is processed in the place where it is lodged , if you have lodged it in UK , then it will be processed in UK. 
Processing time is normally 3-4 months for a new born child with all the documents submitted.


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi, its been a painful wait for me, i have applied in vfs mumbai for my daughters 101 on 27th jan 2017.
> 
> no updates whatsoever as yet !!
> QUOTE=uno_aussie;12952250]One of my friend`s friend from Chandigarh-India received child visa 101 in 30 days.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Send an email to the commision for the status asking them , if they have received the application , what is the application ID . File number etc , or when will I get the HAP ID for medicals.


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

raghumanthena said:


> I applied for 101 child visa for my kid on March. Within 1 month i got reply from immigration saying need medicals and PCC . submitted those document in 2 weeks. Its been 6 months and still there is no reply from them.
> 
> Need help when will the CO be allocated .



Follow up - send an email to the high commision where you lodged . and ask them the status or if they need any other docs.


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello All,
Recent timelines shows a reduction in timeline for processing of Child Visa 101. Did anyone got lucky in this and got their child's visa granted?
Please post any updates if you have. It helps people like me to get a ray of hope of getting things done soon.

Thanks in advance.

Himanshu


----------



## vimi (Jun 29, 2014)

I had applied for my child's visa in jan end..Got meds done by April and received visa in September..
followed up through mails to visa office..got rply that it takes 11-18months on case to case basis according to recently revised timelines..it took Around 8 months for my child visa..

Hope this info helps...


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

*Thanks*



vimi said:


> I had applied for my child's visa in jan end..Got meds done by April and received visa in September..
> followed up through mails to visa office..got rply that it takes 11-18months on case to case basis according to recently revised timelines..it took Around 8 months for my child visa..
> 
> Hope this info helps...


Thanks a lot Vimi for your response. Did you get the grant by September end or early.
I submitted my application in May'17 first week and reached to Aus High commission in second week of May. 
Got medical request in a week and submitted everything on 29th May.
Still waiting for and response from them.
Your info helped a lot, thanks once again, and I guess if trend follows it should be hopefully in 8 months.

Request others as well to help with their updates and timelines.

And, Congratulations Vini for the Visa grant and achievement :thumb:

Thanks,
Himanshu


----------



## vimi (Jun 29, 2014)

All the best to u Himanshu and most welcome..I got help always from expats..This time I was lucky to help someone..I m glad about that..


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

vimi said:


> I had applied for my child's visa in jan end..Got meds done by April and received visa in September..
> followed up through mails to visa office..got rply that it takes 11-18months on case to case basis according to recently revised timelines..it took Around 8 months for my child visa..
> 
> Hope this info helps...



Hi Vimi,

Did you submit the PCC and health checks along with the application or later after getting requested by the Case officer?

Regards

Praveen


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,

Glad to update you guys that I got the Child Visa in a month's time from Dubai Office.

Cheers,
Abu


----------



## vimi (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Praveen, I submitted ppc along with application.

Health check requires HAP id provided by high commission which they will send after application submission.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

vimi said:


> Hi Praveen, I submitted ppc along with application.
> 
> Health check requires HAP id provided by high commission which they will send after application submission.


Thank you Vimi.. 

One more question - How long did it take for High Commission to contact you after the application submission?

Regards

Praveen Kumar


----------



## mobi_897 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have the same questions as A-A. Could please who have already applied for the 101 visa please help, I'm sure many more have the same queries 

Thanks.



A-A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying 101 visa for my newly born child. I have few queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

*Any one got 101 grant recently?*

Any one got lucky recently. 

Any one who applied for Child Visa 101 earlier got any communication or visa grant for your child?

Any updates would be appreciated and I would be thankful to all


----------



## rahulrk (Sep 27, 2016)

Dear Experts,

I have submitted child-101 application for my 1 year old daughter in first week of Sept-2017 in VFS-New Delhi.

Till today, I have not received any communication for further requirements like medical or pcc.

My concern is, 
1) How much time does it normally take to get CO assigned to the application(incase of child 101).

2) How Do I know whether CO is assigned to my application. Is there any way?

3) How do CO normally connects with the applicant. All I know is, its through e-mails, but can someone please help me with the domain(e.g.gmail.com) - this is only to add this mail domain to my safelist and make sure that any email from CO should not land in my junk or trash folder.

Thank you for your kind help.

Regards


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

rahulrk said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted child-101 application for my 1 year old daughter in first week of Sept-2017 in VFS-New Delhi.
> 
> ...


I assumed from the inputs of fellow expats that the assignment of HAP Id is done by CO and that's the first ever contact from the department. Still not very sure if its the fact and true for everyone.
VFS people told that it takes around 3-4 months for CO allocation.
My child's medical request came within a month of form submission and reaching to High commission and its almost six months now with all the medicals and PCC done but still no updates.

You will receive notification from DIAC with domain : (At)dfat(DoT)gov(DoT)au

Hope that helps


----------



## rahulrk (Sep 27, 2016)

*How to know whether CO is assigned*



wriet2himanshu said:


> I assumed from the inputs of fellow expats that the assignment of HAP Id is done by CO and that's the first ever contact from the department. Still not very sure if its the fact and true for everyone.
> VFS people told that it takes around 3-4 months for CO allocation.
> My child's medical request came within a month of form submission and reaching to High commission and its almost six months now with all the medicals and PCC done but still no updates.
> 
> ...


Thank you "wriet2himanshu". Wish you receive your visa soon!

Its been more than 2 months now but still no contact from dibp either for medicals or pcc.

Can anyone please help me with details on how to contact DIBP for any update.

Regards


----------



## wriet2himanshu (Mar 16, 2015)

rahulrk said:


> Thank you "wriet2himanshu". Wish you receive your visa soon!
> 
> Its been more than 2 months now but still no contact from dibp either for medicals or pcc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rahul.
I tried reaching the DIBP on the email provided as enquiry-india[At]border[Dot]gov[Dot]au

but they responded with a generic statement that your application is still within processing timelines and cannot provide any information. This seems to be handled by VFS at first point and they won't let the query cross their line till its within the timeframe.
You can try sending email to them for checking.

Thanks,
Himanshu


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

We had applied for our daughter 's visa in April 2017 from India and brought her to Australia in July on visitor visa. Got an email from CO regarding intended dates of leaving Australia so that they can finalize the application.

We are planning to leave Australia on Dec 1st. 

How much time CO might take to issue the visa? Are there any definite timelines?


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

You can expect with in a month which i believe


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All,

My daughter has been granted 101 visa on 4th dec. Took 7 months and 20 days.


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My daughter has been granted 101 visa on 4th dec. Took 7 months and 20 days.



Hey Congrats. I am expecting to get this visa this month hopefully because i lodged in April 2017 . 

Hey could you tell me what is the 'must arrive date ' given to this visa and how it was calculated. 

The reason i was asking is , i submitted medicals and PCC in March and recently they asked me to submit PCC again . i was wondering what would be 'must arrive before date' in my case .


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

raghumanthena said:


> Hey Congrats. I am expecting to get this visa this month hopefully because i lodged in April 2017 .
> 
> Hey could you tell me what is the 'must arrive date ' given to this visa and how it was calculated.
> 
> The reason i was asking is , i submitted medicals and PCC in March and recently they asked me to submit PCC again . i was wondering what would be 'must arrive before date' in my case .


Must arrive date is June 9th, 2018. Not sure how they calculated it. Our PCC is valid till Dec 12, 2017. 

I am guessing that must arrive date would be 6-7 months after grant of visa. But again, this is given to us as we are travelling back to Australia on Jan 4th, 2018. 

So, not sure what will happen in your case.


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Must arrive date is June 9th, 2018. Not sure how they calculated it. Our PCC is valid till Dec 12, 2017.
> 
> I am guessing that must arrive date would be 6-7 months after grant of visa. But again, this is given to us as we are travelling back to Australia on Jan 4th, 2018.
> 
> So, not sure what will happen in your case.


May i know when was medicals and PCC done for your 101 child visa ?

I guess your PCC or Medicals was done on June 2017


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

raghumanthena said:


> May i know when was medicals and PCC done for your 101 child visa ?
> 
> I guess your PCC or Medicals was done on June 2017


Medicals for my daughter were done in end of May 2017. However, medicals were done for her Visitor visa. As medicals are valid for 12 months, those were considered for 101 also.

As for PCC, we got our PCC in Dec 2016. However, we applied for 101 visa in April 2017 (got delayed). That was due to expire in Dec 2017.


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Medicals for my daughter were done in end of May 2017. However, medicals were done for her Visitor visa. As medicals are valid for 12 months, those were considered for 101 also.
> 
> As for PCC, we got our PCC in Dec 2016. However, we applied for 101 visa in April 2017 (got delayed). That was due to expire in Dec 2017.



Hey thanks for the info. I really appreciate your quick replies and I wish you and your family a bright future in Australia.


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My daughter has been granted 101 visa on 4th dec. Took 7 months and 20 days.



If the visa was granted , how do i know . Will i get a mail or call . Because mails coming from immigration were going to spam and i wasn't aware until they call me for pending documents or ...etc


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

raghumanthena said:


> If the visa was granted , how do i know . Will i get a mail or call . Because mails coming from immigration were going to spam and i wasn't aware until they call me for pending documents or ...etc


You will get an email from AHC, New Delhi.


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

*PRholders applying for child visa*



achala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can share aprox. processing time for Australia Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101).
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Achala,

The child visa (101) applied outside Australia take somewhere around 14 months to process and get approved.

Hope that helps


----------



## vismid89 (Jul 26, 2017)

*101 Timelines - India*

Timelines:
Applied 101 Child Visa: Newborn
On 22nd August 2017
Medicals and PCC completed and provided along with the application.
At: AHC, Delhi

No response from CO/High Commision yet.
As per today's update, processing time shows 9 to 19 months.

In India, it is taking more time than usual.
Request people who have applied to share their timelines as well, so that we can have some idea.

Regards,
Vishak


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Can somebody please advise on the best insurance providers in Australia for covering the child on a visitor visa? I assume it is safer to go with an Australian provider considering the claim approval ratio/%age


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, I have a question about the SC 802, which is similar to SC101. Can someone travel on a visitor visa and apply for a SC802 while in Australia? SC802 specifically is for people in Australia and hence the question.

We have an infant and she was born after our visa grant. Since we cannot leave her back in India, we are thinking of traveling with her on her visitor visa and apply for a SC802 while in Australia. 

Any advice on this will be much helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## vismid89 (Jul 26, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My daughter has been granted 101 visa on 4th dec. Took 7 months and 20 days.


Hi,

Congrats on your Visa. Have a quick query.

Can you please tell me how long it took for the visa grant email after you arrived India with the baby? What is the procedure after arriving India in order to finalize the application? 

Regards,
Vishak


----------



## vismid89 (Jul 26, 2017)

raghumanthena said:


> I applied for 101 child visa for my kid on March. Within 1 month i got reply from immigration saying need medicals and PCC . submitted those document in 2 weeks. Its been 6 months and still there is no reply from them.
> 
> Need help when will the CO be allocated .


Hi,

Just curious to know whether you have been granted with Child Visa 101. As I see people get in 8 months timeframe. If so, please share the timelines as it would be of help.

Regards,
Vishak


----------



## sreejith.hnath (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My daughter received the grant this morning. Applied on the 23rd of October through VFS application centre at Cochin. Took 2 months and 6 days.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

sreejith.hnath said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My daughter received the grant this morning. Applied on the 23rd of October through VFS application centre at Cochin. Took 2 months and 6 days.


Hi Sreejith,

I am also in the process of applying for the Child 101 Visa. Could you let me know the process and documents you have submitted. 

Thank you.

Regards
Praveen Kumar


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

sreejith.hnath said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My daughter received the grant this morning. Applied on the 23rd of October through VFS application centre at Cochin. Took 2 months and 6 days.


Congratulations. I am also in the process of applying 101 visa for my son. Could you provide the document checklist you had attached with the application. Secondly, can I apply this visa online or only through VFS office?


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

*Payment Details*

Seniors,

Need help with below questions.

Q 27. Should I enter child's parents' details i.e. me and my wife? Also should I answer "Migrating with you" as "YES" since we already have PR and live in Australia?

Q 52. Payment Details. How do I complete this section? The currency is in AUD.

Q 55. VFS expect bank DD but there is no option to select it. Should I select Money Order instead and make a bank DD?


----------



## sreejith.hnath (Oct 31, 2017)

move2oz said:


> Congratulations. I am also in the process of applying 101 visa for my son. Could you provide the document checklist you had attached with the application. Secondly, can I apply this visa online or only through VFS office?


I had attached the following forms and documents along with my application.

1) Form 40ch
2) Form 47ch
3) Form 1229
4) Child's birth certificate - copy attested by notary
5) Child's passport - copy attested by notary
6) Parents passport - copy attested by notary
7) Employment letter
8) PCC's (Both Australia and India)
9) Medicals

I believe 101 visa can't be applied online.It should be through one of the VFS offices. I generated the HAP ID for my child and did the medicals beforehand, so got a direct grant.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

sreejith.hnath said:


> I had attached the following forms and documents along with my application.
> 
> 1) Form 40ch
> 2) Form 47ch
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply. Could you help with below questions in form 47CH.

Q 27. Should I enter child's parents' details i.e. me and my wife? Also should I answer "Migrating with you" as "YES" although we already have PR and live in Australia?

Q 52. Payment Details. How do I complete this section and what would be the base charge? Is it 2415 or 2370?

Q 55. VFS expect bank DD but there is no option to select it. Should I select "Bank Cheque" and make a bank DD?


In Form 40CH.

Part K – About your home. How did you fill out this section. Is it the current AU residential address? Can it be a friend's address? DO we receive any written communication to this address?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

sreejith.hnath said:


> I had attached the following forms and documents along with my application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did you generate HAP ID beforehand?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejith.hnath (Oct 31, 2017)

move2oz said:


> Thanks very much for your reply. Could you help with below questions in form 47CH.
> 
> Q 27. Should I enter child's parents' details i.e. me and my wife? Also should I answer "Migrating with you" as "YES" although we already have PR and live in Australia?
> 
> ...


Form 47 CH

Q27. I had entered child's parents details and marked 'NO' in the "migrating with you" section.

Q52. I just mentioned the visa subclass (101), the base application charge (AUD 2415) and also updated the total amount.

Q55. You can select "Bank Cheque" in the application form and then make a bank DD.


Form 40CH

Part K : It should be the current AU residential address. I did not receive any written communication to this address, so you can put a friends address if required.


----------



## sreejith.hnath (Oct 31, 2017)

rkrishnaraj said:


> How did you generate HAP ID beforehand??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can login to your immi account and generate 'Health Declaration" for your child. You will then get the HAP ID.


----------



## fidda_khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,
I have a very quick question.I am living in Saudi arabia and hold 189 visa can any of the expert in this topic can confirm what when i apply for a 101 visa do we need to submit Police Reports for both the parent.

As what i have read in the forum that for direct grant we can do the child medical before applying for the visa application, but do we need to provide them with PCC of parent when applying or wait till the CO request for it.

I will highly appreciate your comments.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

sreejith.hnath said:


> You can login to your immi account and generate 'Health Declaration" for your child. You will then get the HAP ID.


In that case you must have selected "YES" for question below in form 47CH. If so, entering HAP ID is enough or other info is expected?

"Has the child, or any other person included in this application, undertaken
a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

Applied in March 2017 and still no sign of VISA approval from High commision . Recently got response saying 'case is under active consideration'. I don't how many months will it take to finalise the application . 

Any one had the same response from high commission 'case is under active consideration' and could some one tell me how many days/months will it take from now ?


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Folks, I have a couple of fundamental doubts reg. the 101 visa - 

1. Does a validation trip need to be made by the sponsor parent to be able to apply for the 101 visa for the child or it can be done before?
2. Does the sponsor need to be employed in Australia to be able to apply for 101? OR will employment/bank statements/tax documents be sufficient to submit as part of the sponsor's requirements?

Any insights will be really helpful


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Folks, I have a couple of fundamental doubts reg. the 101 visa -
> 
> 1. Does a validation trip need to be made by the sponsor parent to be able to apply for the 101 visa for the child or it can be done before?
> 2. Does the sponsor need to be employed in Australia to be able to apply for 101? OR will employment/bank statements/tax documents be sufficient to submit as part of the sponsor's requirements?
> ...


1. You can make validation trip before or after applying 101 visa . There is no restrictions. 
2. No restrictions saying sponsor's has to be employed in australia. Where ever you work you have to submit employment details that would suffice


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

raghumanthena said:


> 1. You can make validation trip before or after applying 101 visa . There is no restrictions.
> 
> 2. No restrictions saying sponsor's has to be employed in australia. Where ever you work you have to submit employment details that would suffice




Appreciate the response. Is employment necessary? Scenario is that i will be looking for work in Aus while I apply for 101 for my child


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fidda_khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,

I have a very quick question.I am living in Saudi arabia and hold 189 visa can any of the expert in this topic can confirm what when i apply for a 101 visa do we need to submit Police Reports for both the parent.

As what i have read in the forum that for direct grant we can do the child medical before applying for the visa application, but do we need to provide them with PCC of parent when applying or wait till the CO request for it.

I will highly appreciate your comments.


----------



## cdiva2102 (Aug 29, 2017)

*Child 101*

My experience

I applied for a Child 101 visa for my new born daughter on 3rd August. The PCC I submitted was older than one year. The visa officer had sent an email on 9th August asking me to submit the PCC and also do medicals for my daughter. For children under 5 years medicals would mean only physical examination. 

The email which was sent on 9th August went to spam folder and I was not aware. Whenever I checked the VFS tracking page, it said "Application under process". I had no clue what was happening. Finally I received a call on 20 Dec from Visa officer and he mentioned about the email he sent. I had requested him to resend. This time it was delivered alright. I submitted latest PCC and completed medicals on 27 Dec. Grant was issued on 3rd January.


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

sreejith.hnath said:


> I had attached the following forms and documents along with my application.
> 
> 1) Form 40ch
> 2) Form 47ch
> ...


Hi Sreejith,

Thank you for all the information you have provided. I have some questions i would like to get clarification from you. 

1. Did you apply through an agent, or did you gather all documents and apply it by yourself?

2. Form 1229 - Is this alone fine or do we need to submit stat dec as well. in my case the child is going to live with parents in Australia.

3. Medicals - Even i had the same thought of doing it. I thought of generating the HAP ID from immi account and then get the medicals done, so get the application submitted in one shot, so that no need of query for the CO. My question is i already have an immi account, can i generate HAP ID from my login, or do i need to create a new immiaccount login for my child and then create the HAP ID?

Any information in regards to this will be really helpful. 

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## viupad (Jan 16, 2018)

*101 Child Visa Processing Time*

Hi I recently saw there is an update for 101 Visa processing time, which is from 9Month to 19Month,
thus this will affect all application which are applied last year too. I had applied my application in July,
CO allocated and waiting for update from CO.


----------



## raghumanthena (Mar 23, 2017)

Got 101 child visa grant today after 10 months . Thanks for the expat forum . 
Applied on March 22nd 2017 and visa granted on 17th Jan 2018 . 

But I have only 2 months of time to make initial entry . I have to figure out what i can do . Do any one have any idea what i can do to make initial date to extend?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghumanthena said:


> Got 101 child visa grant today after 10 months . Thanks for the expat forum .
> Applied on March 22nd 2017 and visa granted on 17th Jan 2018 .
> 
> But I have only 2 months of time to make initial entry . I have to figure out what i can do . Do any one have any idea what i can do to make initial date to extend?


You can make an appeal to the CO giving credible reasons for extension

Maybe you will get lucky
But don’t depend on it and keep making the travel,arrangements in the meanwhile

Cheers


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

raghumanthena said:


> Got 101 child visa grant today after 10 months . Thanks for the expat forum .
> Applied on March 22nd 2017 and visa granted on 17th Jan 2018 .
> 
> But I have only 2 months of time to make initial entry . I have to figure out what i can do . Do any one have any idea what i can do to make initial date to extend?




Does the 101 have a IED condition attached to it or this is your IED? You can try writing in to dibp with your constraints and they could possible waive off the IED condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

*Parent's PCC validity for 101*

Hello,

Do we (parents) need to get a fresh PCC for applying for the 101 visa? Me and my partners PCC was issued on 21st March 2017 and will be valid at the time of applying for the 101 assuming 12 months validity (till 20th March 2018).

Any pointers appreciated


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

AjBee said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we (parents) need to get a fresh PCC for applying for the 101 visa? Me and my partners PCC was issued on 21st March 2017 and will be valid at the time of applying for the 101 assuming 12 months validity (till 20th March 2018).
> 
> Any pointers appreciated


The visas are valid for 1 year from date of issue

Theoretically, the PCC should be valid on the date of the grant and not only date of application 

But the CO have been known to not to ask for renewal even if the PCC have expired during processing , when granting the visa

So apply using the existing PCC and wait for the CO to ask for a fresh one, if at all required

Cheers


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The visas are valid for 1 year from date of issue
> 
> Theoretically, the PCC should be valid on the date of the grant and not only date of application
> 
> ...


Thanks. I applied for a fresh PCC which will take about 10 days to come. I plan to do the childs medicals now and apply for the 101 with the old PCC. Is it okay to submit the renewed PCC once it comes? Can I simply email the renewed PCC to the department or will I need to submit it through VFS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Thanks. I applied for a fresh PCC which will take about 10 days to come. I plan to do the childs medicals now and apply for the 101 with the old PCC. Is it okay to submit the renewed PCC once it comes? Can I simply email the renewed PCC to the department or will I need to submit it through VFS?


If you have submitted your application through VFS, better to ask them how to submit the same

Cheers


----------



## viupad (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
Any one got 101 Visa recently ? Can you please update as the timeline in keep changing

Thanks


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you have submitted your application through VFS, better to ask them how to submit the same
> 
> Cheers




Update: checked with vfs. Additonal documents to be submitted through them and they charge an additonal fee for the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

I am living in Doha, I got PR in June 2017 and made my validation trip in Nov 2017. I am expecting my second baby in June this year, Can some one enlist the requirements i will need for applying visa 101..is it a easy process ?? whats the duration ppl are getting the visa 101 these days ??


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

raghumanthena said:


> Got 101 child visa grant today after 10 months . Thanks for the expat forum .
> Applied on March 22nd 2017 and visa granted on 17th Jan 2018 .
> 
> But I have only 2 months of time to make initial entry . I have to figure out what i can do . Do any one have any idea what i can do to make initial date to extend?


why you got the visa so late?? you didn made the validation trip before is that the reason ?


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

Sharing the timelines for my baby daughter's child visa (subclass 101). Thank you expat forum for providing invaluable inputs for the entire journey.

Application lodged: 11 Oct 2017 @ VFS, Hyderabad (with all documents, PCC and all except Medicals)
Medicals requested: 23 Oct 2017 (email went straight to Spam and got missed) :frusty:
** Important pointer: Please add india.migrationvisas[at]dfat.gov.au to your whitelisted senders list or create a filter to ensure you don't miss out on any communication from the Department **

2nd request for Medicals (communication sent on alternate email id as well): 21 Dec 2017
Medicals completed: 26 Dec 2017
Medicals records uploaded to Dept by the Panel physician: 27 Dec 2017
** Wait period :fingerscrossed: **
Visa granted: 22 Feb 2018 
IED for the visa: 27 Dec 2018

Thank you to this amazing forum and the experienced forum members for all the inputs!

All the best to all applicants currently waiting in the pipeline.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sagkap said:


> Sharing the timelines for my baby daughter's child visa (subclass 101). Thank you expat forum for providing invaluable inputs for the entire journey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was quick considering the 2 week delay due to the mail going to spam. Could you list the docs submitted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

sagkap said:


> Sharing the timelines for my baby daughter's child visa (subclass 101). Thank you expat forum for providing invaluable inputs for the entire journey.
> 
> Application lodged: 11 Oct 2017 @ VFS, Hyderabad (with all documents, PCC and all except Medicals)
> Medicals requested: 23 Oct 2017 (email went straight to Spam and got missed) :frusty:
> ...


Hi,

I am from Hyd too. Could you please let me know the checklist of documents you used to submit the application? We are trying to apply for our daughter and unsure of all the docs required to avoid delays in the application.

I would be grateful for your help. 

Thanks.


----------



## dynamicrahul (Nov 26, 2015)

did u get the PR?


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

pgalla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Hyd too. Could you please let me know the checklist of documents you used to submit the application? We are trying to apply for our daughter and unsure of all the docs required to avoid delays in the application.
> 
> ...


The document checklist which I had used is the one shared at VFS and at the DIBP website:

VFS Checklist: [www]vfsglobal.com/Australia/india/pdf/checklist-child-80313.pdf

DIBP (Home affairs) checklists: [www]homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/101-#tab-content-1

I got all copies certified as True Copies from a Notary. I was told that for the child passport, if you're getting a certified True copy from outside you'll need to share all pages (even blank ones) else you can get the certified done from the VFS centre itself (which is what I did).

The VFS centre is super efficient and it took me barely 2-3 hours (including travel time + wait time) to process the application. I made the payment using my CC.


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

AjBee said:


> That was quick considering the 2 week delay due to the mail going to spam. Could you list the docs submitted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used the VFS and DIBP checklist. Link shared in the post above.

Yup, the processing was fairly swift, especially considering there was a 2 month lag owing to the e-mail getting missed.


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

dynamicrahul said:


> did u get the PR?


Yes, got the PR for our baby.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Applied for my son's 101 visa in January, no response yet from CO. In the meantime we are planning to bring him on visitor visa 600. 

Could anyone share the checklist for this particular case please. Is there anything else we need to keep in mind such as notifying the CO about visitor visa?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

move2oz said:


> Applied for my son's 101 visa in January, no response yet from CO. In the meantime we are planning to bring him on visitor visa 600.
> 
> Could anyone share the checklist for this particular case please. Is there anything else we need to keep in mind such as notifying the CO about visitor visa?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




How will you notify the CO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

AjBee said:


> How will you notify the CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant to write, mentioning about 101 visa in visitor visa application.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

move2oz said:


> Sorry I meant to write, mentioning about 101 visa in visitor visa application.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




I assume you applied through VFS in India. Im asking what is the way to inform the CO since you have gone through VFS. I need to do the same myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

move2oz said:


> Sorry I meant to write, mentioning about 101 visa in visitor visa application.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Not entirely sure on how or where to mention the 101 application in the visitor visa application (have not looked at the visitor visa application) but the auto-reply by the department e-mail mentions the following especially for offshore visa applications (subclass 101 being one of them)



> *At the time of decision if you are in Australia on a visitor or other visa
> *
> You have to be outside Australia for the application to be finalised. Please inform the office of your departure arrangements and write with subject line “Out of Australia” for clear identification. No travel arrangements for return to Australia should be made until you receive a confirmation from the department. Please also note a minimum of five working days is required to finalise the application once you depart Australia subject to all other requirements being met.


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

sagkap said:


> Not entirely sure on how or where to mention the 101 application in the visitor visa application (have not looked at the visitor visa application) but the auto-reply by the department e-mail mentions the following especially for offshore visa applications (subclass 101 being one of them)


Addendum: The auto reply to the e-mail id india.migrationvisas[at]dfat.gov.au


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sagkap said:


> Addendum: The auto reply to the e-mail id india.migrationvisas[at]dfat.gov.au


That is the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade. Do they handle child visas? The only email id I have from my application receipt from VFS is enquiry-india[at]homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Bharat M (Jun 7, 2013)

*Child Visa 101*

Hi everyone,

Me & my wife have Aus PR valid upto Sep'18. We went to Aus for only few days for first entry. We are planning to move in April'18.

I have to lodge visa application for my daughter. What would be the better option 
A) Apply Visa (101) being in India and take her on tourist visa or

B) Take her on Tourist Visa & apply Visa (101) after reaching AUS

Your quick response would be appreciated.

Thanks
bharat


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Bharat M said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I presume with B you meant 801 visa. Long story short, A might be faster than B however with B, your child may be eligible for Medicare as opposed to A where you will have to purchase medical insurance for your child.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

AjBee said:


> That is the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade. Do they handle child visas? The only email id I have from my application receipt from VFS is enquiry-india[at]homeaffairs.gov.au


I think both ids work (maybe re-directs), the e-mail from the Dept calls out: india.migrationvisas[at]dfat.gov.au or enquiry-india[at]border.gov.au (or homeaffairs.gov.au after the nomenclature change) as the e-mail IDs to reach out to them.

The decision for the visa and the request for the medicals came in through the id: india.migrationvisas[at]dfat.gov.au


----------



## mavericko_20 (Sep 22, 2016)

sagkap said:


> I used the VFS and DIBP checklist. Link shared in the post above.
> 
> Yup, the processing was fairly swift, especially considering there was a 2 month lag owing to the e-mail getting missed.


Is 40CH form needed? I and my wife are currently in India and in form 40CH, Australian accommodation & employment details are asked which i will not be able to share as of now.

I believe that VFS center does all the necessary attestation. 
Should I carry only all originals there and they will do the rest?


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mavericko_20 said:


> Is 40CH form needed? I and my wife are currently in India and in form 40CH, Australian accommodation & employment details are asked which i will not be able to share as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check facilities available at your vfs center. Carry photocopies as the charges are higher at vfs for copying. Attestation is 10 rs per doc at vfs delhi and photocopy is 5rs per page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagkap (May 16, 2016)

mavericko_20 said:


> Is 40CH form needed? I and my wife are currently in India and in form 40CH, Australian accommodation & employment details are asked which i will not be able to share as of now.


Yes, the 40CH is a mandatory form. You don't need to fill in Australian accommodation and employment details if you don't have any. Fill up the information to the best of your knowledge as per your current situation.

If I remember correctly, they ask for Australian income proof or overseas income proof (ITR and salary slips should suffice in case you're in India). Also, it wouldn't hurt to get an employment proof letter (with date of joining and all) from your employer (I provided the same in my application).


----------



## mavericko_20 (Sep 22, 2016)

Okay. Noted for 40CH. I have PM'ed you some more queries. Kindly give your comments as per your experience. 
Is form 1229 required separately for both father and mother as Part B of the form asks for both parent's details?

I have got the employment proof letter from HR just now.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Members, I moved to Aus without my family after filing my child's 101 visa. As I am the sponsor and had provided my local contact # in the application forms, I believe I need to inform the department with my location in Aus and contact #. How do I inform the dept. about the updated details? I had submitted the application to VFS in New Delhi, India.

Thanks!


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

I had applied child visa 101 on 21/12/17 from Bangalore VFS. I am in Australia and my wife is also a PR. We aplied for my 2 year old daughter. Case officer assigned on 15/3/18. Requested pcc and medicals to be done. Uploaded all requested docs and completed medicals on 2/4/18. 

Any idea when can I expect the visa to be issued


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> I had applied child visa 101 on 21/12/17 from Bangalore VFS. I am in Australia and my wife is also a PR. We aplied for my 2 year old daughter. Case officer assigned on 15/3/18. Requested pcc and medicals to be done. Uploaded all requested docs and completed medicals on 2/4/18.
> 
> Any idea when can I expect the visa to be issued
> 
> ...




Forget it. I received my child visa today. Following is the timeline. 

21/12/17 filing date 
15/3/18 CO assigned 
2/4/18 uploaded all requested documents 
5/4/18 received visa. 

Thank you all for the supply provided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi,

We are applying 101 child visa for our 1 month old baby born in India, me and my husband have PR and lived in Australia for few months, currently staying in Bengaluru and applying visa from VFS Bengaluru tommorow.

I wanted to know can we do the medicals and submit along with application.
Is it possible? or do we have to wait till the CO assigned and asks for medicals.

Thanks,
Smitha.


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi rkrishnaraj,

Need some help related to child medicals. 
Is there any way to do the child medicals before CO asks and upload in advance?
We are from Bangalore and lodging 101 from offshore for our new born.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

smithan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can do medical beforehand. Apply for medical through immiaccount and mention the hap id in the application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

sunilnulu said:


> Hi Sreejith,
> 
> Thank you for all the information you have provided. I have some questions i would like to get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunil,

I am in the same boat, did you get answer for your query regarding medical HAP ID.
Highly appreciate your response.

Thanks
Smitha.


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

AjBee said:


> You can do medical beforehand. Apply for medical through immiaccount and mention the hap id in the application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much,

I have 2 more questions,
1.Do I need to create a separate account for my baby or can I use my immi account for generating HAP ID.
2. Can we pay the fee online

Thanks,
Smitha


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

smithan said:


> Thank you very much,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. You can use your immiaccount
2. I presume you mean fee for the visa application - it cannot be paid online as its a paper based application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

AjBee said:


> 1. You can use your immiaccount
> 2. I presume you mean fee for the visa application - it cannot be paid online as its a paper based application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again,

one last doubt about filling form.
Currently me and husband both are living in INDIA, what should we fill in 40ch PART K - about your home section.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

smithan said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Leave it blank if you havent moved permanently to Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

AjBee said:


> Leave it blank if you havent moved permanently to Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Quick update guys. My son has been granted 101 child visa :dance:

Application Date - 22 Jan 2018
Grant Date - 6 April 2018

The key to a quick grant (2 months 15 days in my case) is to have all the required documents submitted during the application, that includes medical and PCC. Do not wait for the CO to request these details, which just delays the process. Good luck to those awaiting a decision.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

smithan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We did it after filing. But I think yes you can do that early as well and save time. Talk to the VFS guys in Bangalore on how to do it. If possible submit PCC as well along with the application to save time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

*Need Help for Child Visa 101*

Hi All,

We need help in filling child visa 101.

We already have Australian PR and we want to add little one to PR.
Can you please help me with following please?

1) Form 42CH

Part C:

Q26: Does the child have any members of family unit?

Q26: Does the child have sole legal right to determine where each of their children under 18 years shall live or to permanently remove of their children from their home county?

I think we should write NO here and give our details.
But what shall we write in "Nature of Legal Right"?


Form 40 CH: 

Part H:
Q19: Does the child have any member of family unit who are included in this sponsorship?

Part K - About Your home: 
We are not in AUS yet. Shall we write our current address and other details?


We are in UK at the moment and thinking of applying in UK only as it seems that processing time is quick in UK.

Any one knows where and how to file child subclass in UK? How to make payments?

Thanks for all help in advance.


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Hi Sunil 
Need your help to guide me how to generate HAP ID for my child from the immiaccount. 
During our (me & wife) we used an agent and he did the application for us but I had a immiaccount and copied the application, so i was viewing status myself. I really cant figure out how to get this HAP ID for my child as i never generated one for myself. 

Thanks 

Regards
Satheesh 





sunilnulu said:


> Hi Sreejith,
> 
> Thank you for all the information you have provided. I have some questions i would like to get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## strongmom (Apr 14, 2018)

*Help with visa 101*

Hi all,
I have to apply for visa 101 for my child. 

My situation is not straightforward, would need guidance. 

My PR was granted in 2013 with me as the Primary applicant and my husband as the secondary applicant. We both were working in IT in Australia that time. 
There was discord and violence in the marriage, I went back to India a few months after PR was granted and had a child in 2014. 

We are separated and divorce proceedings are on in Indian courts(He filed a case of desertion). My husband is presumably an Aussie citizen now. He never had any interest in upkeep of the child and has never stayed with us post my travel back to India.
I have travelled to Australia recently, just prior to visa expiry and work full time in IT.

I have to now file 101 visa for my kid who is currently under the care of my parents in India.

My questions are - 
- I don't expect my husband to support the application. How can the clause below be fulfilled ? 
Evidence that the sponsor has the legal right to decide where the child is to live, such as:
certified copies of official legal documents, such as a court-issued custody, access or guardianship 
order

- I am in Australia. Can I pay the fee online, sign the required documents and post them to India. My 
parents can hand over to VFS. Will that be fine or do I need to mention that I have posted from 
Australia and not currently in India? or do I need to travel to India to file the visa application ?

- Anything that I need to formally tell the department about my situation - either as a part of 
'change of circumstances' form 1022 or as a part of documentation for visa 101 ?

Request anyone who has seen a similar case/has experience in dealing with visas to provide me genuine information,its very important for my child's future.

Appreciate your help! Thanks a lot!


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

strongmom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have to apply for visa 101 for my child.
> 
> ...




Regarding the clause, you will wither have ro show legal rights over your child with a court order giving you full rights else you will have to get your husband to sign the declaration.

Your parents should be able to file the visa in india on your behalf - issue a legal authority letter and it should be fine.

Above are my views - will let others who have seen similar situations comment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

khatri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We need help in filling child visa 101.
> 
> ...


Replied in line in blue


----------



## samgendy (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello All,

could you please advise , for processing time which is better apply from Egypt or Qatar ?
as I have both options 

Thanks


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi all thanks for the help, we applied 101 for our son from Bangalore VFS. My husband is the sponsor n during filing he was in India and working from home for 4 months, now he has moved to Australia. He has mentioned his current address same as mine where me n baby are staying at present. Since he has moved to Australia now do we need to update his current address? If yes how can we update. Thanks in advance 😃


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

smithan said:


> Hi all thanks for the help, we applied 101 for our son from Bangalore VFS. My husband is the sponsor n during filing he was in India and working from home for 4 months, now he has moved to Australia. He has mentioned his current address same as mine where me n baby are staying at present. Since he has moved to Australia now do we need to update his current address? If yes how can we update. Thanks in advance 😃




I had the same situation. I submitted form 1022 notification of change if circumstances and emailed the form as well as aussie docs to the email id provided by vfs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi 

I am also planning to apply for our little one , we are currently in Singapore but we shall be moving back to India in 2 months and there onward move to Aus by sep 2018, 

my doubt is where shall i start the visa application for little one in India or in Singapore or in Aus

i read in 

"Do not arrange for the child to travel to Australia until you are advised in writing that the visa has been granted." 
in "https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/101-#tab-content-1"

shall i take little one on tourist visa and apply the PR application there or after lodging the visa we can still fly to Aus and wait there 

please help


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also planning to apply for our little one , we are currently in Singapore but we shall be moving back to India in 2 months and there onward move to Aus by sep 2018,
> 
> ...




You can take either route - apply for a tourist visa and request for waiver on no further stay condition so you can apply for 802 onshore or apply for 101 followed by tourist visa. The latter is the correct pathway as per dipb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

AjBee said:


> You can take either route - apply for a tourist visa and request for waiver on no further stay condition so you can apply for 802 onshore or apply for 101 followed by tourist visa. The latter is the correct pathway as per dipb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks , i will start the visa application now ,


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

AjBee said:


> smithan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all thanks for the help, we applied 101 for our son from Bangalore VFS. My husband is the sponsor n during filing he was in India and working from home for 4 months, now he has moved to Australia. He has mentioned his current address same as mine where me n baby are staying at present. Since he has moved to Australia now do we need to update his current address? If yes how can we update. Thanks in advance 😃
> ...


Thanks a lot for your response, much appreciated. 
What documents did you upload along with for 1022?


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

AjBee said:


> I assume you applied through VFS in India. Im asking what is the way to inform the CO since you have gone through VFS. I need to do the same myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ajbee, Just wondering if you have had your child visa 101 status update? I can see you had applied on 16/02/2018. I applied for my daughter's on 15/03/2018. I guess we all sailing on the same boat. Awaiting too anxiously for the grant to come soon. Just thought of asking where your status was now?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

sathsumi said:


> Hi Sunil
> Need your help to guide me how to generate HAP ID for my child from the immiaccount.
> During our (me & wife) we used an agent and he did the application for us but I had a immiaccount and copied the application, so i was viewing status myself. I really cant figure out how to get this HAP ID for my child as i never generated one for myself.
> 
> ...


Hi Satheesh,

It is very simple. Just create an immiaccount from the immigration website. Go to Health declarations. Fill in all the details. When you save it, you have the option of generating the PDF version of the HAP ID. Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sunilnulu said:


> Hi Ajbee, Just wondering if you have had your child visa 101 status update? I can see you had applied on 16/02/2018. I applied for my daughter's on 15/03/2018. I guess we all sailing on the same boat. Awaiting too anxiously for the grant to come soon. Just thought of asking where your status was now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No update at all. I sent them form 1022 notifying about my movement to australia and shared related documents. That may have delayed the processing further. Dont know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

AjBee said:


> No update at all. I sent them form 1022 notifying about my movement to australia and shared related documents. That may have delayed the processing further. Dont know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish you good luck on your grant soon. As of the recent time frames from last year 08/2017, i can see the maximum time that has taken for a grant is approximately 4 months. There has been few instances where it has been granted in 2 months as well. Hope we get our grants soon. I will post it out here once i hear anything from my side.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sunilnulu said:


> I wish you good luck on your grant soon. As of the recent time frames from last year 08/2017, i can see the maximum time that has taken for a grant is approximately 4 months. There has been few instances where it has been granted in 2 months as well. Hope we get our grants soon. I will post it out here once i hear anything from my side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers to that. All the best. I have also applied for my child’s 600 Visa this week so he can travel next month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

AjBee said:


> Cheers to that. All the best. I have also applied for my child’s 600 Visa this week so he can travel next month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that is my secondary option which i have in mind, but the only thing that worries me is that, when the grant is about to be decided, i have to make an exit and entry into the country, which again is a hassle considering my baby just 3 months old do not want to take that risk, but if needed then i have to. Just praying that i get it soon.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Any idea how to book air ticket meaning two way or one way for the child ,coz for tourist visa for child the tickets are confusing me


AjBee said:


> You can take either route - apply for a tourist visa and request for waiver on no further stay condition so you can apply for 802 onshore or apply for 101 followed by tourist visa. The latter is the correct pathway as per dipb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

hi,

I was in USA between Apr 2009 and Dec 2010. I had received my PCC in November 2016 from USA. 
1. Do I need PCC again to apply my child 101 visa? for PR we needed countries from past 10 years. Is the same applicable here?
2. Or Can I use the old one issued in November 2016. 

Thanks


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

melrin said:


> hi,
> 
> I was in USA between Apr 2009 and Dec 2010. I had received my PCC in November 2016 from USA.
> 1. Do I need PCC again to apply my child 101 visa? for PR we needed countries from past 10 years. Is the same applicable here?
> ...


Hi Melrin,

The PCC is valid only for 1 year. Considering the time frame for Child Visa being so long, it would be better you get a new PCC and then submit your application as it may delay the process futher. Hope this helps?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## mihirkishor1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi anyone any updates to child 101 who applied in Feb 2018?
We applied on Feb 20, 2018 and didn't hear back yet.
. Just want to know recent time frames... 

Thanks


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

mihirkishor1 said:


> Hi anyone any updates to child 101 who applied in Feb 2018?
> We applied on Feb 20, 2018 and didn't hear back yet.
> . Just want to know recent time frames...
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mihir,

I think Ajbee had applied in feb 2018, who is yet to receive response. I have applied on 15/03/2018 and i am awaiting a response too. I keep checking my spam folder daily at least 10-15 times. Looks like we all are awaiting eagerly for our visa's. If any update from my end shall post it down here.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## mihirkishor1 (Jan 27, 2018)

sunilnulu said:


> mihirkishor1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi anyone any updates to child 101 who applied in Feb 2018?
> ...


 thanks man....


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Forget it. I received my child visa today. Following is the timeline.
> 
> 21/12/17 filing date
> 15/3/18 CO assigned
> ...


Congrats man...

can you help me out in filling my child form, I have below queries
Form 40Ch
Q20. your current residential address, if your address is not in Australia, please attached a statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations.

can you please mention what did you provided here.

Q54: Type of dwelling
As current dwelling is not in australia, what information should I provided here.

Appreciate if you can reply this asap
Thanks in advance

Sadeel.


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

muhamhus said:


> Guys! while filling Form 47ch, just few queries if anyone who has already filled may assist;
> 
> 
> *27 Give details of ALL the child's other family members.*
> ...


Hi,

I have exactly the same question, can you please tell me what you filled for Q27

Thanks in advance
Adeel


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I am happy to share my timeline for my baby daughter's visa which was granted yesterday 17/05/2018. I am really thankful to expatforum and all members who had posted their guidance which helped me get the visa soon.

14/03/2018 - Visa Filed with VFS Chennai
15/03/2018 - Acknowledgment received from Australian High Commission.
18/05/2018 - Visa Granted. 

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

Sorry the date it was granted is 17/05/2018. Typo error.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sunilnulu said:


> Sorry the date it was granted is 17/05/2018. Typo error.




I got my childs 101 visa grant today. All the best to all those waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoxanneOrdonez (May 20, 2018)

Is it Online Lodgement? Thank you


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello,

I am going to apply for my daugther's visa. Both the parents have the PR but daughter was born in India. I am trying to get the medicals done before applying for her visa. On my immi account I am unable to get the HAP ID for her application. I see options to apply for partner visa but no option for child visa or medicals. 

Do I need to create separate immi account for my daughter and then get the HAP ID ? Or If I am using my account, where is the link/form for generating HAP ID for child?

Really appreciate you guys help.

Best Regards,


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

msk123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to apply for my daugther's visa. Both the parents have the PR but daughter was born in India. I am trying to get the medicals done before applying for her visa. On my immi account I am unable to get the HAP ID for her application. I see options to apply for partner visa but no option for child visa or medicals.
> 
> ...


Hi Msk,

You dont need to create a new immiaccount for your child. You can generate this from your own immiaccount login details. There is an option called. 

New Application->My Health Declerations.(This is the one which takes you to a form to fill in details which generates a HAP ID at the end.)

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## RoxanneOrdonez (May 20, 2018)

Is it Online Application the Child Visa 101? Or I will send it directly to the country where my child is? Because my partner and I are currently in Australia and we are PR and our child is in the Philippines. Thank you


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

RoxanneOrdonez said:


> Is it Online Application the Child Visa 101? Or I will send it directly to the country where my child is? Because my partner and I are currently in Australia and we are PR and our child is in the Philippines. Thank you




It is an offline paper based application...submit in the country your child is in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

sunilnulu said:


> Hi Msk,
> 
> You dont need to create a new immiaccount for your child. You can generate this from your own immiaccount login details. There is an option called.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Much appreciated!


----------



## Imranhaq (May 30, 2014)

achala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can share aprox. processing time for Australia Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear Achala

Can you please let me know how it was applied ? I have the PR and already did my first entry 2 years back .... Need to know the process . Many thanks


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Just received my daughters 101 child visa so thought I'd share my time frame for others...

An FYI, my wife fell pregnant after we received our subclass 190 permanent residency visa's, so we were unable to make our Initial Entry Date and received a letter from DIBP exempting us from the IED and allowing us entry up until the expiry of our 5 year visa's.

*Applied at TLS (Visa Application Centre):* 26/03/2018
*Received Visa Lodge Acknowledgement from Embassy:* 20/04/2018
*Submitted Police Clearance certificates for myself and my wife:* 26/04/2018
*Request for IED exemption letter to prove our visa's are still valid:* 04/05/2018
*Request for additional documents (Medical Examination and PIC4009:* 16/05/2018
*Medical Examination undertaken:* 28/05/2018
*Submitted documents to satisfy PIC4009 (proof of intent to move):* 30/05/2018
*VISA GRANT RECEIVED (YAY!):* 31/05/2018

So all done and dusted in just over 2 months from initial application at TLS and a little over 1 month since the Australian Embassy confirmed receipt of application.


----------



## Raji0330 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello all,
I have applied child visa 101 last week through vfs hyd india.i have received acknowledgment from australian high commision new delhi stating that visa under process and also got the mail for medical and pcc to be done.i have two questions
1.does that mean in my case case officer is assigned ?
2. I have already submitted required pcc at vfs but again in the mail asking for pcc .do i need to submit again ?and how


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

ryan.rich said:


> Just received my daughters 101 child visa so thought I'd share my time frame for others...
> 
> An FYI, my wife fell pregnant after we received our subclass 190 permanent residency visa's, so we were unable to make our Initial Entry Date and received a letter from DIBP exempting us from the IED and allowing us entry up until the expiry of our 5 year visa's.
> 
> ...




Congrats...!!!


I just received my daughters 101 child visa in just 13 days from initial application.

Below are my times lines.

Applied at VFS in Abu Dhabi: 22-May-2018
Request for Medical Examination & Birth Certificate issued by UAE Govt: 24-May-2018
Medical Examination undertaken @Dubai London Clinic: 26-May-2018
Health results submitted by Dubai London clinic to DIBP: 29-May-2018
VISA GRANT RECEIVED: 04-Jun-2018


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

Raji0330 said:


> Hello all,
> I have applied child visa 101 last week through vfs hyd india.i have received acknowledgment from australian high commision new delhi stating that visa under process and also got the mail for medical and pcc to be done.i have two questions
> 1.does that mean in my case case officer is assigned ?
> 2. I have already submitted required pcc at vfs but again in the mail asking for pcc .do i need to submit again ?and how


2. I have already submitted required pcc at vfs but again in the mail asking for pcc .do i need to submit again ?and how
Attached PCC and reply the email you recd.


----------



## KunalT (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello all,

I received my PR Grant in December 2016. However, prior to that I had accepted an offer from a bank in Muscat, Oman. So I did not move to Australia immediately. Currently am working in Muscat and plan to move permanently by early 2019. While I was in Muscat, my wife got pregnant and we were blessed with a baby boy last month. Now i plan to apply for baby's PR. The following is the list of documents that i plan to submit along with the application.

1) Form 40ch
2) Form 47ch
3) PCC of myself and my wife of India and Oman
4) Our passport copies and visa grant letter copies
5) Baby's birth certificate copy
6) Photographs of the baby
7) Baby''s medicals
8) Baby passport copies
9) My employment letter and latest salary slips and bank account statements

Let me know if I am missing any document here. Also, apart from the above mentioned documents, I had following two queries:

1) The dept website says i need to submit document with 'Evidence that the sponsor has the legal right to decide where the child is to live'. Is it compulsory to submit this document in case both the parents are PR holders and are signing the application?

2) Since I have not moved to Australia for 1.5 years after my grant, will they ask for reasons for not moving and evidence of intention to move? In such a case, what are the documents they require as evidence?

And in the light of the above question no 2, do you guys think i should apply for the PR when i am closer to moving to Australia or is it ok if I apply now and move by early next year?

Sorry for the long post. Would highly appreciate your feedback / advise on the above questions.

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## KunalT (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Ryan,

What is PIC4009? Is it some kind of form? What documents did you submit to prove your intention to move? I got PR 1.5 years back and have still not moved to Australia but plan to move by early next year. However, I need to apply for PR for my newborn.

Would highly appreciate your response on this one.

Regards


----------



## KunalT (Jun 11, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> Just received my daughters 101 child visa so thought I'd share my time frame for others...
> 
> An FYI, my wife fell pregnant after we received our subclass 190 permanent residency visa's, so we were unable to make our Initial Entry Date and received a letter from DIBP exempting us from the IED and allowing us entry up until the expiry of our 5 year visa's.
> 
> ...


Hi Ryan,

What is PIC4009? Is it some kind of form? What documents did you submit to prove your intention to move? I got PR 1.5 years back and have still not moved to Australia but plan to move by early next year. However, I need to apply for PR for my newborn.

Would highly appreciate your response on this one.

Regards


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

KunalT said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> What is PIC4009? Is it some kind of form? What documents did you submit to prove your intention to move? I got PR 1.5 years back and have still not moved to Australia but plan to move by early next year. However, I need to apply for PR for my newborn.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

The Public Interest Criterion 4009 is basically anything demonstrating your true intention of moving to Australia permanently. It can include documents such as correspondence with recruitment agencies about prospective employment, moving quotations, Medicare forms, inquiries for schools or nurseries for your children, AUS bank account details, sales of assets in your country, etc.

So no specific form or list of specific documents, just whatever you can provide that proves intent to move...


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

*IED on child visa*

Hi everyone, I want to know if there is a separate IED on the child visa as well?


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Hi everyone, I want to know if there is a separate IED on the child visa as well?




Yes there is. 1 year from pcc/medicals whichever is earlier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Raji0330 said:


> Hello all,
> I have applied child visa 101 last week through vfs hyd india.i have received acknowledgment from australian high commision new delhi stating that visa under process and also got the mail for medical and pcc to be done.i have two questions
> 1.does that mean in my case case officer is assigned ?
> 2. I have already submitted required pcc at vfs but again in the mail asking for pcc .do i need to submit again ?and how


Hi Raji,

Could you please share your timeline?
Am in a similar situation as yours. Lodged a 101 visa through VFS Hyderabad on 25th May and haven't yet heard back from anyone as yet.

Did you submit the medicals and PCC's too?

Thanks.


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello,

1. Can someone please list down the *financial* documents required for sponsoring child visa 101. like payslips , bank statement etc
2. Another query. I am the primary applicant on the PR and also will be sponsoring our sons child visa 101. 
So do I still need my husband's financial documents too? I am the Childs mother and we both are working. 

Kindly help with my queries. Thanks in advance
Rina


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

melrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. Can someone please list down the *financial* documents required for sponsoring child visa 101. like payslips , bank statement etc
> 2. Another query. I am the primary applicant on the PR and also will be sponsoring our sons child visa 101.
> ...


1.Tax assessment notice, Bank statement, payslips of last 2 years (if not letter from employer confirming the length of stay n annual salary).
2.Only sponsor documents is enough.


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

smithan said:


> 1.Tax assessment notice, Bank statement, payslips of last 2 years (if not letter from employer confirming the length of stay n annual salary).
> 2.Only sponsor documents is enough.


Thank you Smithan


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi, 

Soryy i'm totally new to this Child visa option. Can't we do it online? Or is it a must that we should apply through VFS?


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello,

We have validated our visa and stayed in a hotel during the short trip. Currently we are residing in our apartment in India.
Our second son is born in India and we are applying for his child visa 101. 

Form 40CH *Part K – About your home*
What details do we provide here. Do we provide details about our home in India?
specially 
Q. 59 Weekly dwelling payment (eg. rent, mortgage)
Q. 61 Provide reason(s) why the child you are sponsoring will not be living with you in the same dwelling
Q 62 What accommodation do you propose for the child you are sponsoring?

We plan to travel sometime this year and start off in some airbnb before renting a place. We don't have any friends in Australia to accommodate us. 
I referred to some old posts and I found different answers. 

Can someone please help
Thanks
Rina


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Soryy i'm totally new to this Child visa option. Can't we do it online? Or is it a must that we should apply through VFS?


Hi,
In India it is mandatory to go through VFS. there is no online option. It is a paper based application


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

melrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have validated our visa and stayed in a hotel during the short trip. Currently we are residing in our apartment in India.
> Our second son is born in India and we are applying for his child visa 101.
> ...



We applied recently and left those bank.


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

smithan said:


> We applied recently and left those bank.


Hi smithan
Thanks for the reply. Just to clarify did you leave the entire Part K blank? 

Thanks


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

melrin said:


> Hi smithan
> Thanks for the reply. Just to clarify did you leave the entire Part K blank?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, Melrin. We didn't fill anything in part K.


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

melrin said:


> Hi smithan
> Thanks for the reply. Just to clarify did you leave the entire Part K blank?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, Melrin. I didn't fill anything in part K. Based on suggestions from people who have already applied and also by seeing the questions linkage in that part, I felt it was not applicable for us.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

melrin said:


> Hi,
> In India it is mandatory to go through VFS. there is no online option. It is a paper based application


Thanks for the reply. Seems it is the case in Sri Lanka too, even though i could not find any written instructions on that .


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Dear all,
I need guidance on 101 child visa application.
Me and my Wife are PR holder and validation was done last year. Currently I am in Australia and working full-time. But my wife is in India and she is working too. We will be welcoming our baby this month. 
I need to know who can be sponsor in our case. Can I apply from Australia?
Also, need list of documents to be submitted. I know we that we need passport, birth-certificate and medical for kids.
Please help. thanks


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

melrin said:


> Hi,
> In India it is mandatory to go through VFS. there is no online option. It is a paper based application


can we apply 101 visa online from Australia? thanks


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> can we apply 101 visa online from Australia? thanks




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

AjBee said:


> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

You have list of documents?
Please confirm if only sponsor need to show financial documents?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imranhaq (May 30, 2014)

SADEEL said:


> Congrats...!!!
> 
> 
> I just received my daughters 101 child visa in just 13 days from initial application.
> ...


Congratulations on your child visa ... 

Can you please let me know which documents were required ? and forms to be filled ?
Medical examination required for Parents as well or new born only ?
Police clearance required ? New one or old s fine ?
Do they assigned Case officer and Visa grant sent via Email or Post Mail ?

I am residing in Oman hope time will be same to get the visa 

Many Thanks


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,

Could you please let me know the list of documents you submitted with SC101 application? I need to apply for my daughter and hence checking.

Thanks.

Regards,
Praneeth


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

Imranhaq said:


> Congratulations on your child visa ...
> 
> Can you please let me know which documents were required ? and forms to be filled ?
> 
> ...



All the best


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

pgalla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know the list of documents you submitted with SC101 application? I need to apply for my daughter and hence checking.
> 
> ...


below is the checklist
1. Form 40CH 
2. Form 47 CH 
3. Form 1229 
4. Child 2 Passport size photographs( 4 if Health checkup is not done)
5. Child passport and birth certificate certified copies 
6. Attach certified passport xerox copies of Your and Your's partner
7. Your Employment letter certified copies 
8. Your and Your's partner Police clearance certificates


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

SADEEL said:


> below is the checklist
> 1. Form 40CH
> 2. Form 47 CH
> 3. Form 1229
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi,

Can you please tell me whether this new visa application for child is visible in our IMMI account once it is sent through VFS & DIBP started processing it?


----------



## SADEEL (Oct 27, 2014)

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me whether this new visa application for child is visible in our IMMI account once it is sent through VFS & DIBP started processing it?



Application submitted at VFS are not visible in immi account.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

SADEEL said:


> Application submitted at VFS are not visible in immi account.



Thanks for your response! So, i guess there is no way for us to track the progress? hmmm.. happy waiting then


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks for your response! So, i guess there is no way for us to track the progress? hmmm.. happy waiting then




Can track on vfs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Can track on vfs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says no records found, Any idea why?


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> It says no records found, Any idea why?




Nope. Maybe you didnt enter the correct id


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Nope. Maybe you didnt enter the correct id
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you were correct. But unfortunately it only says that my application has been accepted for processing  Nothing more


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

SADEEL said:


> Application submitted at VFS are not visible in immi account.


Hello,

Wanted to understand what is the process to submit the application via VFS for child visa.

SHould i be taking all the print outs and then submit at the VFS center and pay at the center or online?


Can you please guide me through the process to sbumit the documetns at VFS


Regards,
Shri


----------



## Raji0330 (Jun 2, 2018)

cooldude555 said:


> Raji0330 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...




Hello cooldude

I didnt receive anything from them 
Till now my timeline is submitted docs on vfs : may 25 2018
Request for pcc and medicals from them on 29 may 2018
Medicals done on 27 june 2018
Waiting for the decision now
Pls note that request for pcc and medicals mail went to spam and i have checked the mail after 5 days .so check ur spam mails too and also pls share ur timeline


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone from Sri Lanka who applied for 101 visa recently? 
It's been a month now since i submitted documents to VFS. There has been no communication from VFS or DIBP apart from the mail which said that my application has been accepted for processing. No mails requesting medical or anything. As per what i heard they normally request for medicals in 2 weeks or so. 

Is this delay a normal thing? Any idea about average timeline (actual one, not the one in the website which says 11 months) ? 

Please help, if anyone is in the same boat.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello,

Can you please confirm the email comes from which email id?

Regards,
Shri


----------



## mihirkishor1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi ALL,

Is anyone waiting for their child visa who applied in Feb 2018 from Washington DC, USA embassy?
What is the regular processing time that people have seen recently? Is there any way to contact and get any info where the processing is at right now?

Thank you,
Mihir


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mihirkishor1 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Is anyone waiting for their child visa who applied in Feb 2018 from Washington DC, USA embassy?
> What is the regular processing time that people have seen recently? Is there any way to contact and get any info where the processing is at right now?
> ...




No way to get information. I applied in feb for my child and got the visa in exactly 3 months. Applied in India 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandanachaturvedi (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi I applied my sons visa 8 months ago in india and was lodged via post. Australian High commission has received his application and has provided VLN number.

I am not sure why is it taking so long. Is there a way to find out and also can some one advise if I have to register him for his medicals? If yes, what is the process. 


I am bit frustrated as it took me nearly 8 years to get his legal/guardian custody from my ex and now I am dealing with this.

Any help/advice is appreciated.

Regards 
Vandana


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

I was about to generate HAP ID but I cannot see 101 visa option while filling the form. 

Any helps?
Thanks

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

You cannot generate HAP id on your own. Once you submit the application.. migration team - australia will send you an email for inviting your medical test for your kid.. with the HAP ID.

Thats what happened with my kids 101 visa.

Regards,


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> I was about to generate HAP ID but I cannot see 101 visa option while filling the form.
> 
> Any helps?
> Thanks
> ...


You cannot generate HAP id on your own. Once you submit the application.. migration team - australia will send you an email for inviting your medical test for your kid.. with the HAP ID.

Thats what happened with my kids 101 visa.

Regards,


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks for your response! So, i guess there is no way for us to track the progress? hmmm.. happy waiting then



Once you have submitted the application , check your email - (specially spam box). I got an invite for my kids health exam in email. but the email landed in SPAM box.

Please keep checking that.

Regards


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

Raji0330 said:


> Hello cooldude
> 
> I didnt receive anything from them
> Till now my timeline is submitted docs on vfs : may 25 2018
> ...


Please check your email - SPAM box. For me the email landed in SPAM box


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

AjBee said:


> Nope. Maybe you didnt enter the correct id
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Can you please share how to check the status on VFS site. What is the ID needed?

I am not aware.


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

How to check the statys of you Kids Health Check for the filing done offline?

emedical??


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

shrisam said:


> Hello Can you please share how to check the status on VFS site. What is the ID needed?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware.




The id on your vfs reciept


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

shrisam said:


> How to check the statys of you Kids Health Check for the filing done offline?
> 
> emedical??




Yes, using the hap id provided


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Can someone please let me know that the form 54 (family composition) that is required to be submitted for subclass 101 visa is to be filled from the sponsor's perspective or the applicant(child)?


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

*child 101 visa processing time applying in USA*

Hi,

Does anybody know how long would it take a child subclass 101 visa if lodged in the United States? I know the official website mentions 11 to 16 month of processing time but I've seen cases were it was granted in 3 months or less depending on where it was lodged. 

Thanks!


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

shrisam said:


> Once you have submitted the application , check your email - (specially spam box). I got an invite for my kids health exam in email. but the email landed in SPAM box.
> 
> Please keep checking that.
> 
> Regards


HI, I applied for my child visa on June 8th from chennai, and till now no update. Please tell me through which email you got notification. Atleast tell me after what is after @ symbol in the email so that I will search in my mail. I looked my junk mail one by one but could not find. I will do a search and make sure whether I got email from that domain.

Thanks & Regards
Zameer.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

shrisam said:


> Hello Can you please share how to check the status on VFS site. What is the ID needed?
> 
> I am not aware.


Hi, In the VFS site, go to Track your application --> Online tracking system (you can find it in the paragraph) 
Enter VLN Number of your child's application & his/her B day.
You can find VLN number in the receipt you received from VFS for Visa payment. 

Link for VFS Sri Lanka site: http://www.vfsglobal.com/australia/srilanka/track_application.html


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

For my kid's application - the status on emedical portal says - Incomplete. Clinic - Fortis?

wht does it mean - uploaded by hospital but no submitted?



Regards,
Shrikant Mundra


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

shrisam said:


> Once you have submitted the application , check your email - (specially spam box). I got an invite for my kids health exam in email. but the email landed in SPAM box.
> 
> Please keep checking that.
> 
> Regards



I only received email from immigration-Colombo saying that my application has been accepted for processing. That too the day after submitting the docs. No communications what so ever after that. Now it has been one and half months.


----------



## vandanachaturvedi (Jul 12, 2018)

Well its been nearly 9 months now for mu childs 101 visa and no update. Any advises?


----------



## Soumya Mohanty (Jan 9, 2014)

sunilnulu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share my timeline for my baby daughter's visa which was granted yesterday 17/05/2018. I am really thankful to expatforum and all members who had posted their guidance which helped me get the visa soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Sunil..I have applied for my child 101 and here are the details

30/05/2018 --Visa applied in VFS Hyderabad
01/06/2018 ---Message came that it is received by Australia High Commision

When you said acknowledgement is that mail from VFS saying the application is received by Australia high commission or is it something else.

Please advise , though I have submitted PCC and Medical at the time of lodging the application.

Thanks
Soumya


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi, 

I submitted Visa application for my child-101 on 13th of June, 2018 through VFS & received an acknowledgment mail from Immigration colombo on 14th of June. No communication since then. 

Just to check whether i can do medicals for my child without a request from CO ? If so, how?
Please advise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can do so through immiaccount. Once done inform the department by submitting notification for change in circumstances. Better to check with VFS first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes you can do the medicals before hand. you can generate HAP ID via immiaccount of yours and enter all the info of your baby and generate the HAP ID and after that schedule the appointment with the authorised medical clinic and inform the same to immigration office on their official email address.

Alternatively, you can wait for the medical request from your case officer which I believe is the better option as you have already submitted the application and child medical is very simple 
medical. 

I generated my daughter HAP ID before submitting the application and mentioned the same in my daughter's application.

Regards.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Legal right to decide where the child lives*

Hi,

I'm gonna apply 101 visa for my 1 year old daughter and one of the Sponsor documents listed on homeaffairs gov website is "Evidence that the sponsor has the legal right to decide where the child is to live".
Being the parent, can I just give the Birth Certificate copy of my daughter, which has both parents name on it.
Or do I need to fill and submit Form I1229.

Can someone please clarify. Thanks.

Sorry if this has been answered before, but I went through a lot of pages and posts, but didn't find this info.

Thanks,
Munish


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Do I need PCC for myself?*

I'm gonna raise a Child Visa request for my 1 year old daughter.
Do I need a PCC for myself and also my wife for that??


Asking because I have been living in US for a while and getting a PCC from FBI is a painful 4 month process.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 it is better that you submit the FORM - 1229 with the application as I submitted that with the application form of my daughter so that you don't have to submit it later on the request of case officer. It will hardly take 5 minutes to fill in the form it is basically a consent form giving authority to the parent who is submitting the application form of your child. 

Hope this helps.:clap2::clap2:






munishghai74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm gonna apply 101 visa for my 1 year old daughter and one of the Sponsor documents listed on homeaffairs gov website is "Evidence that the sponsor has the legal right to decide where the child is to live".
> Being the parent, can I just give the Birth Certificate copy of my daughter, which has both parents name on it.
> ...


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> I'm gonna raise a Child Visa request for my 1 year old daughter.
> Do I need a PCC for myself and also my wife for that??
> 
> 
> Asking because I have been living in US for a while and getting a PCC from FBI is a painful 4 month process.


Yeap you have to submit PCC for you and your partner for all the countries in which you have lived for more than 12 months and if your old PCC is more than one year old. You have got no other choice. I submitted all the PCC for all the countries at the time of application submission which resulted in quick processing of my daughter's case. 

Hope this well help you.

Best Regards.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mubksa said:


> munishghai74 it is better that you submit the FORM - 1229 with the application as I submitted that with the application form of my daughter so that you don't have to submit it later on the request of case officer. It will hardly take 5 minutes to fill in the form it is basically a consent form giving authority to the parent who is submitting the application form of your child.
> 
> Hope this helps.:clap2::clap2:


Thank you for your reply mubksa on both my posts. Greatly appreciate it.

For Form 1229 - Should both parents (my wife and myself) submit this form. Or only the Sponsoring person that would be me.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Thank you for your reply mubksa on both my posts. Greatly appreciate it.
> 
> For Form 1229 - Should both parents (my wife and myself) submit this form. Or only the Sponsoring person that would be me.


In my case I signed the form giving the consent to my wife as I was travelling to Australia and she was the one submitting the application so I had to give the authority.

The FORM - 1229 and FORM - 47CH I beileve which states about this form also or may be Form-40CH state the opposite if I remember correctly. So it's better that you both sign the form giving the consent that you guys have complete authority as it has two options for signature Parent-1 and Parent-2.

Cheer.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> I'm gonna raise a Child Visa request for my 1 year old daughter.
> 
> Do I need a PCC for myself and also my wife for that??
> 
> ...




Yes PCC is required for both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Form 1229 is for that purpose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

mubksa said:


> Yes you can do the medicals before hand. you can generate HAP ID via immiaccount of yours and enter all the info of your baby and generate the HAP ID and after that schedule the appointment with the authorised medical clinic and inform the same to immigration office on their official email address.
> 
> Alternatively, you can wait for the medical request from your case officer which I believe is the better option as you have already submitted the application and child medical is very simple
> medical.
> ...





AjBee said:


> You can do so through immiaccount. Once done inform the department by submitting notification for change in circumstances. Better to check with VFS first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks everyone! I did not know that we could do that prior to submitting application. Checked with VFS, no luck now as per them. VFS is now saying that we could have done it by requesting it from VFS when we did the submission. When we checked it at that time, they said we have to wait (VFS in SL is almost useless, i wish DIBP let us do this online on our own). 

So all in all, we have to wait, till when only god knows 

Do you think writing to my case officer who handled my 189 PR application, is a good option? 
Becoming desperate here, as we already started applying for jobs


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks everyone! I did not know that we could do that prior to submitting application. Checked with VFS, no luck now as per them. VFS is now saying that we could have done it by requesting it from VFS when we did the submission. When we checked it at that time, they said we have to wait (VFS in SL is almost useless, i wish DIBP let us do this online on our own).
> 
> So all in all, we have to wait, till when only god knows
> 
> ...


No it wont and it is useless because your child visa case will be dealt by the local embassy in your home country or from the embassy where your cases are forwarded for e.g Afghanistan cases are dealt by Aus Embassy in Dubai. You will be assigned a case officer and he will email you regarding the requirements. Only you can travel to Australia once you get the job as your partner has to look after the child and in case of change of circumstances you will have to inform it to your Aus Embassy. So, don't forget that.

Best Regards and Pray to ALMIGHTY to make your case approval speedily.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes anyone need any sought of help / support regarding application of Child Visa Kindly let me know if I can help because I have just been through this phase and I know every day is you are eagerly waiting for your child visa and generally there are no trackers available for child visa 101 and you won't receive any sought of information regarding the timelines.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

mubksa said:


> No it wont and it is useless because your child visa case will be dealt by the local embassy in your home country or from the embassy where your cases are forwarded for e.g Afghanistan cases are dealt by Aus Embassy in Dubai. You will be assigned a case officer and he will email you regarding the requirements. Only you can travel to Australia once you get the job as your partner has to look after the child and in case of change of circumstances you will have to inform it to your Aus Embassy. So, don't forget that.
> 
> Best Regards and Pray to ALMIGHTY to make your case approval speedily.


Thanks Mubksa! True, talking to CO is useless, if it's not handled by him. If you do not mind, could you please explain what kind of changes you meant when you said informing AUS embassy? 

We did not specifically mentioned DIBP when the baby was born, we were expecting the baby when we applied for our 189, in the medical we declared pregnancy, but did not specifically mentioned once baby was born. Do we need to let the CO informed of that too. 

Please advise!


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks Mubksa! True, talking to CO is useless, if it's not handled by him. If you do not mind, could you please explain what kind of changes you meant when you said informing AUS embassy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He meant that if you do find a job and move to Aus for that or any other reason before the 101 is granted, you must notify the department by submitting the notification of change in circumstances form 1022. You have to notify the department of any change to information submitted in your 101 application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

mubksa said:


> Yes you can do the medicals before hand. you can generate HAP ID via immiaccount of yours and enter all the info of your baby and generate the HAP ID and after that schedule the appointment with the authorised medical clinic and inform the same to immigration office on their official email address.
> 
> Alternatively, you can wait for the medical request from your case officer which I believe is the better option as you have already submitted the application and child medical is very simple
> medical.
> ...


There is no option to generate HAP ID for 101 visa. I checked my immi account

Please guide how to generate HAP ID

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> There is no option to generate HAP ID for 101 visa. I checked my immi account
> 
> Please guide how to generate HAP ID
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk




Start a new health application in immiaccount to generate hap id. Mention that hap id in the 101 application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

AjBee said:


> Start a new health application in immiaccount to generate hap id. Mention that hap id in the 101 application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When u start filling HEALTH DECLARATION , the first thing it asks is visa subclass and only limited sublclass entries are available and 101 is not available

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> When u start filling HEALTH DECLARATION , the first thing it asks is visa subclass and only limited sublclass entries are available and 101 is not available
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk




Then you cant and should wait for the CO to generate the hap id for you. I had applied in feb and that time it was different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

AjBee said:


> Then you cant and should wait for the CO to generate the hap id for you. I had applied in feb and that time it was different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think ABJEEE is right if the option isn't showing because i think so they have changed the rules from 1st July. I generated HAP ID on 15th June at that time the option was showing for Sub-Class 101 but may it will not show from 1st July and I remember in the medical rule changes implemented from 1st July that they are discouraging the application of 101 to do beforehand medical. So, now just wait and as soon as you receive the HAP ID from the case officer carry out the medical for your child.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mubksa said:


> I think ABJEEE is right if the option isn't showing because i think so they have changed the rules from 1st July. I generated HAP ID on 15th June at that time the option was showing for Sub-Class 101 but may it will not show from 1st July and I remember in the medical rule changes implemented from 1st July that they are discouraging the application of 101 to do beforehand medical. So, now just wait and as soon as you receive the HAP ID from the case officer carry out the medical for your child.


Dam it. Should have started the 101 process last month. This adds to the timeline.

Question: Any idea, what's the average timeline now a days for 101 processing. I read examples of people getting it between 1 month to 8 month. So it's all over the place.

My case: I will be applying in Washington, USA. My daughter is a US citizen (in case that matters).


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Need some advice for this.*

I lodged my 189 application back in March 2016. Due to multiple Request for Evidence from CO, it got delayed and finalized in Aug 2017.

During this time, my wife got pregnant and we had our baby in July 2017. I didn't update my CO previously, because didn't wanna put my request on hold and was almost sure, my case will be finalized before baby is born (but it did not).

Once my baby was born and I got the birth certificate, I planned to include her in my application. But before I could do that, I received the Grant letter...grrr. Hardly 3 weeks of gap between Baby's birth and Grant Letter issue (lucky Baby...right!)

So my wife and I ended up doing first entry in Aus to secure PR and the baby traveled on an ETA visa. Now in this scenario, only option left with me is to do a 101 visa for the baby before we move to Aus.

My question is.... Not informing the 189 application CO about the baby birth timely..can this come back and bite us. Can this cause any issue in the 101 application or even worse, our 189 application and PR grants.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Dam it. Should have started the 101 process last month. This adds to the timeline.
> 
> Question: Any idea, what's the average timeline now a days for 101 processing. I read examples of people getting it between 1 month to 8 month. So it's all over the place.
> 
> My case: I will be applying in Washington, USA. My daughter is a US citizen (in case that matters).


Unfortunately no one can give you the idea regarding the processing of the your child visa case. I personally believe it would depend on multiple factors e.g. documentation, workload in the embassy in which the application is submitted, efficiency of case officers dealing the case, quota available etc. I received my daughter's visa within a month's time. With one interaction of visa officer in between asking for documents and by the way during submission of application I submitted a request letter asking them to process my child case earlier as I was travelling alone without them to AUS and my children are small. I don't know this helped in processing the case earlier or not ?

Keep your fingers crossed and pray for the best.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> I lodged my 189 application back in March 2016. Due to multiple Request for Evidence from CO, it got delayed and finalized in Aug 2017.
> 
> During this time, my wife got pregnant and we had our baby in July 2017. I didn't update my CO previously, because didn't wanna put my request on hold and was almost sure, my case will be finalized before baby is born (but it did not).
> 
> ...


No need to worry about anything visa once granted can't be revoked like this. It is your own choice or discretion you wan't to inform your concerned case officer or not regarding the birth of child. If this was the case there would be no option of child visa. Relax just chill and apply for the child visa 101 and fly to Australia.


----------



## AI_pk (Mar 6, 2015)

*my experience from Karachi*

I submitted an application for my 6-month-old son (June 2018) by fulfilling the requirements outlined in this checklist - the vfsglobal person in the counter demanded 3 more items from me which were not on this list...

my passport size photos (4)
photocopy of my son's passport (each and every page, including the covers)
his hospital vaccincation record/card

After submission, 25 days later I got an email from the case officer, based in my nation's capital. They wanted a colour copy of my wife's national ID card, my son's polio vaccination card, I responded the very next day with these 2 things. The case officer reached out to me again after 2 days, telling me to get the medicals completed and asking me to highlight my plan for migration, education for my elder child, expenses etc. I wrote a detailed reply on this sharing with them my plan for migration.

I was able to get a medical appointment after 11 days which went smoothly and 10 working days after the medical results were uploaded i got the grant letter...


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

AI_pk said:


> I submitted an application for my 6-month-old son (June 2018) by fulfilling the requirements outlined in this checklist - the vfsglobal person in the counter demanded 3 more items from me which were not on this list...
> 
> my passport size photos (4)
> photocopy of my son's passport (each and every page, including the covers)
> ...



Awesome! Congratulations AI_pk!!
Thank you for sharing your experience. Seems like now days they are wrapping up cases faster and faster.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mubksa said:


> No need to worry about anything visa once granted can't be revoked like this. It is your own choice or discretion you wan't to inform your concerned case officer or not regarding the birth of child. If this was the case there would be no option of child visa. Relax just chill and apply for the child visa 101 and fly to Australia.


Thank you for your reply mubksa. I also thought the same, but still gives a sigh of relief to hear from a third person.

When child visa is granted...is there a condition of Initial Entry to Australia Before so and so date? Like we had for 189 visas. I guess, its called IED.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Thank you for your reply mubksa. I also thought the same, but still gives a sigh of relief to hear from a third person.
> 
> When child visa is granted...is there a condition of Initial Entry to Australia Before so and so date? Like we had for 189 visas. I guess, its called IED.


Yest just like the condition of IED attached with PR 189 Visa the same condition will apply to your child visa 101 according to medical / Police Certificate which every is issued earlier and you will have to get your child passport scanned before ending date of IED.


----------



## Paramjot Singh (Oct 6, 2016)

Please guide me guys. Me and my wife got grant on 20th june. We are blessed with baby on 1week of June.We have not notified the CO to hold our case before child birth.Please suggest how can we apply for child PR visa now. Our IED is Dec.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Paramjot Singh said:


> Please guide me guys. Me and my wife got grant on 20th june. We are blessed with baby on 1week of June.We have not notified the CO to hold our case before child birth.Please suggest how can we apply for child PR visa now. Our IED is Dec.


First of all...Congratulations!!
You are in the same boat as me...Last year, my baby was born in July 2nd week and I got grant on August 9th.

Reading other posts, this is usually not an issue. You can apply Child 101 visa for your baby. Considering these days, many applications get a quick response and get finalized in 3 to 4 months, you may still have enough time with you. And your whole family can go with PR.
Just in case the CHild Visa application do not finalize before your travel plan, you can keep Child visa in progress and apply Visitor Visa for the baby for your first entry. Just inform the Child Visa CO about it.

But better be quick and submit the Child Visa 101 application asap.


----------



## Paramjot Singh (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Dear.
I am thinking of the same and will start the process from tomorrow itself. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi All,

Below is the list of docs that I could figure and I filled from my end for my case.
My Case - Applying 101 visa for my daughter in Australian Embassy in USA. Can someone please go through the below and confirm, if all looks good. I would highly appreciate it.

*Child Docs*
4 passport photos - 45 mm x 35 mm
Birth Certificate - Certified Copy
Form 47 CH - Filled by Exempt Person (Myself)
Health Test - Pending. HAP ID to be generated by CO


*Sponsor Docs*
Proof of Australia Permanent Residency - Grant letters
PCC - India - Originals for Both Parents
PCC - USA - Originals for Both Parents
Form 40 CH - Filled by Self
Form 1229 - Signed by Both Parents. Along with Certified copy of person's identification.
Evidence of Payment of Visa Fee - After application lodged in ImmiAccount
Form 956 - Exempt Person (Myself)
Employment and income documents - For both parents. Certified copies of Paychecks, Offer Letter or Latest Compensations.
Proof of length of stay in Australia - 40CH - Q6 and Q42	For Both Parents.


Some questions:
1. Do I really need to submit the PCC Originals, which means send them physically along with other forms (40CH, 47CH, 1229, 956)...Or can I upload the pdf versions in ImmiAccount and keep the originals with me for future?
2. In Form 40 CH, Q6 and Q42 asks for "Proof of length of Stay in Australia". Now I lived in Australia for only 1 week when I went for IED with my brother. What can I provide for that, any ideas?
3. Certified copies of paychecks - How many paychecks will be sufficient for this? Last 2 months, 3 months or more?

-Munish


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

In the initial information pages of Form 40CH, one of the line says:
"If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations (see Part O)."

Like many others, since I haven't moved to Aus permanently yet, my residential address is of other country. Once Child visa is issued, my baby will travel along with me and there will be no question of meeting sponsorship obligations. Do I need to submit something in this regard.
Any input please, how did you guys handle this one??


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is the list of docs that I could figure and I filled from my end for my case.
> My Case - Applying 101 visa for my daughter in Australian Embassy in USA. Can someone please go through the below and confirm, if all looks good. I would highly appreciate it.
> ...


 Do I really need to submit the PCC Originals, which means send them physically along with other forms (40CH, 47CH, 1229, 956)...Or can I upload the pdf versions in ImmiAccount and keep the originals with me for future?

No, don't submit the original ones just make a copy / color copy and submit it with the application to VFS. You won't have any option to upload it like PR Visa IMMI Account. You will have just the interaction with visa officer via email and you will have to respond to him/her through email. I submitted the photocopies with the application and always keeps the originals with you for your record so if in case they get lost by the visa officer you can provide the scanned one.



In Form 40 CH, Q6 and Q42 asks for "Proof of length of Stay in Australia". Now I lived in Australia for only 1 week when I went for IED with my brother. What can I provide for that, any ideas?

Yes you can provide the tickets details of your landing and departure.
Boarding passes if you saved them.
Hotel stay / accommodation where you stayed for one week and on the top of all those write in marker and highlight them so that it is easy for your case officer to figure it out and leaves the good impression on them. The more simpler you make for him the quicker and easier for them to give you grant.



Certified copies of paychecks - How many paychecks will be sufficient for this? Last 2 months, 3 months or more?

The more evidence you provide the better for them. I submitted 6-7 salary slips and more than 2-years bank statement highlighting the salaries credited in my bank account so that visa officer doesn't have to find them individually.


Hope you got all your answers.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> In the initial information pages of Form 40CH, one of the line says:
> "If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations (see Part O)."
> 
> Like many others, since I haven't moved to Aus permanently yet, my residential address is of other country. Once Child visa is issued, my baby will travel along with me and there will be no question of meeting sponsorship obligations. Do I need to submit something in this regard.
> Any input please, how did you guys handle this one??


If you don't have any residential address in Australia just mention you salary, saving, source of income and provide them the proof that you are financially strong enough to meet all your sponsorship obligations and your wife can also pool in to provide her details if she is earning as she is also a mother of your child and personally I don't think so this would be much important they just want your the details so present the best that you can to satisfy them.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Paramjot Singh said:


> Please guide me guys. Me and my wife got grant on 20th june. We are blessed with baby on 1week of June.We have not notified the CO to hold our case before child birth.Please suggest how can we apply for child PR visa now. Our IED is Dec.


No need to WORRY. Just relax and immediately prepare your case for CHILD VISA 101 and submit all the required documents and with the application submit the letter mentioning that the IED is near and request them to process your case ASAP as it will be very difficult to leave your baby here for any entry this will help in processing your case quicker as you have genuine situation and if you can no chance you will have two other options to take your child on visitor visa for an entry or you can request for a waiver also outlining your difficulties that you can't leave your child due to such and such issue but as of now process the visa application ASAP.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Paramjot Singh said:


> Please guide me guys. Me and my wife got grant on 20th june. We are blessed with baby on 1week of June.We have not notified the CO to hold our case before child birth.Please suggest how can we apply for child PR visa now. Our IED is Dec.


well... as said above there are standard processes in place to cater for child visa, but.. you should have notified then it would make things easier.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mubksa said:


> Do I really need to submit the PCC Originals, which means send them physically along with other forms (40CH, 47CH, 1229, 956)...Or can I upload the pdf versions in ImmiAccount and keep the originals with me for future?
> 
> No, don't submit the original ones just make a copy / color copy and submit it with the application to VFS. You won't have any option to upload it like PR Visa IMMI Account. You will have just the interaction with visa officer via email and you will have to respond to him/her through email. I submitted the photocopies with the application and always keeps the originals with you for your record so if in case they get lost by the visa officer you can provide the scanned one.
> 
> ...


Wow...Thank you so much for the detailed reply mubska.
The PCC one is a bummer. I was all set to apply and send docs tomorrow, but now I have to wait for the India PCC, which will take 4 weeks.
I was really hoping to send the docs tomorrow to initiate the case and upload the PCC later online once I get it.

Can you also please read through the docs list i wrote in my post and point out if I missed anything. Thank You!


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Wow...Thank you so much for the detailed reply mubska.
> The PCC one is a bummer. I was all set to apply and send docs tomorrow, but now I have to wait for the India PCC, which will take 4 weeks.
> I was really hoping to send the docs tomorrow to initiate the case and upload the PCC later online once I get it.
> 
> Can you also please read through the docs list i wrote in my post and point out if I missed anything. Thank You!


You are welcome. I have just checked the list of documents which you mentioned in your earlier post. The one which I found missing are 

1- Complete photocopy of your child Passport from first page to last one because I only submitted the first and second page but at that time the Visa Application Centre informed us they want copies of all pages of Passport.

2- If I remember correctly their is one page form FORM-54 which is the family composition form showing the family details of the applicant. So fill that out it will hardly take 5 minutes to fill that form.

3- As we submitted the application from Pakistan we had obtained the official document called FRC- Family Relation Certificate showing all family members in the certificate i.e. Husband, Wife and Children. This we had to submit because this was mentioned in requirements of VFS checklist. I don't know you have this sought of document in INDIA or any other sought of document showing you guys as a complete family.

Other than that you are good to go. 

Yes last but not the least make a copy of FORM-40CH and FORM-47CH so that in case in case GOD FORBID you have any issues with the application as a WORST CASE scenario you have the evidence that you had submitted to the AUS Embassy.

Don't WORRY about last paragraph it can't occur but just make a copy on the safe side.

Cheers.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mubksa said:


> You are welcome. I have just checked the list of documents which you mentioned in your earlier post. The one which I found missing are
> 
> 1- Complete photocopy of your child Passport from first page to last one because I only submitted the first and second page but at that time the Visa Application Centre informed us they want copies of all pages of Passport.
> 
> ...


Thank you again! Your replies are so helpful.
1. I will include all pages of child passport. Good to know this beforehand.
2. Form 54...hmm. Will do. Thanks!
3. Didn't read about FRC anywhere, but I will check around. Also in my baby's birth certificate, it mentions Mother and Father's name, along with our birth dates. Probably that should suffice, but I will check to make sure.

And i'm filling all forms on laptop. Just printing them out for final signatures. Because of that, I by default have digital copies of all the forms. Will scan once again, before submitting the final version.

I guess all these detailed replies can help others as well. All this is good info.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Wow...Thank you so much for the detailed reply mubska.
> The PCC one is a bummer. I was all set to apply and send docs tomorrow, but now I have to wait for the India PCC, which will take 4 weeks.
> I was really hoping to send the docs tomorrow to initiate the case and upload the PCC later online once I get it.
> 
> Can you also please read through the docs list i wrote in my post and point out if I missed anything. Thank You!


So I read through first 40 pages of this thread (God..It was painful..but useful) and two good things came out of it.
1. Now my understanding is, most important docs that needs to be submitted physically or by mail are the Department Docs like Forms - 40CH, 47CH, 956, 1229, 54 and any other as per your case. Rest others, can be sent to CO via email once CO is assigned. Of course, it's not recommended that you send no documents to your CO with your application. So send everything you got and have readily available, like passport copies, birth certificate, payslips, tax returns, bank statements and anything else that applies to your case.
But if there's a document that you are waiting for (like I will be waiting for India PCC, yet to apply), don't hold up for weeks waiting for it. Better send the docs and start the clock. Get you application in queue and once CO is assigned, there will be plenty of time to send the scans via email. Worst case scenario, CO might ask to send another set of doc physcially via courier, which ain't that bad either.

2. May not apply to all, but fits my case. So mentioning for information purpose.
I applied for India PCC in Mar 2017 while in USA. Since then, I have been to India only for 2 weeks. Now as per the rule, if I have not spent 12 months in India since last PCC issue, the old PCC issued in March 2017 can be used.
This will totally depend on the CO of course. He may accept it or he may not. If he does, awesome. If he does not, I'm anyhow gonna apply for PCC on coming Friday and will be available within 2 to 4 weeks, which is the same timeframe for CO allocation I believe.


So I'm planning to send my application tomorrow and get the work started. And see how it goes from there.
Can anyone foresee any issues with my approach??


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> So I read through first 40 pages of this thread (God..It was painful..but useful) and two good things came out of it.
> 1. Now my understanding is, most important docs that needs to be submitted physically or by mail are the Department Docs like Forms - 40CH, 47CH, 956, 1229, 54 and any other as per your case. Rest others, can be sent to CO via email once CO is assigned. Of course, it's not recommended that you send no documents to your CO with your application. So send everything you got and have readily available, like passport copies, birth certificate, payslips, tax returns, bank statements and anything else that applies to your case.
> But if there's a document that you are waiting for (like I will be waiting for India PCC, yet to apply), don't hold up for weeks waiting for it. Better send the docs and start the clock. Get you application in queue and once CO is assigned, there will be plenty of time to send the scans via email. Worst case scenario, CO might ask to send another set of doc physcially via courier, which ain't that bad either.
> 
> ...


I believe your approach is right and yes it all depend on Case Officer it depends on his/her discretion whether they will accept the old PCC or not. I don't think so any one tell when will the case officer will be assigned it depends on multiple factors as I have mentioned in my previous post i.e. workload, back log of applications, efficiency of the embassy staff etc. But my experience and guess would be it should be within a month a case officer will be assigned and he/she should contact you or may not contact you depending of the requirements but I think now a days they definitely will contact you with the HAP ID allocation so that you can get your child medicals done.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Confirmation*

In form 47CH, Q32 asks:
Has the child, or any members of *their family unit *(migrating with the child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to, or stay in, Australia?

Now as per my interpretation of _"Family Unit"_ I found in the Form 1496i, Family Unit comprises of person, spouse, dependent kids and any other dependents.

Since this question is about the Child's Family Unit, and my daughter being 1 year old...has no family unit. Parents dont count as family unit as per my understanding. So to answer the above question, I'm only providing travel details of the baby.

Can someone confirm, if my understanding is correct.
Or i'm missing something and I need to include travel details of myself and my wife also.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> In form 47CH, Q32 asks:
> Has the child, or any members of *their family unit *(migrating with the child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to, or stay in, Australia?
> 
> Now as per my interpretation of _"Family Unit"_ I found in the Form 1496i, Family Unit comprises of person, spouse, dependent kids and any other dependents.
> ...


Yes you are right. It is asking about the family unit of your child which obviously is not the case. So it will simply marked as a NO.


Cheers.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mubksa said:


> Yes you are right. It is asking about the family unit of your child which obviously is not the case. So it will simply marked as a NO.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


That's what my initial response was to the question. But now that I'm doing final review of all the docs, came to mind.....my baby did travel to Australia. She went with us, when we went for our IED. She went on an ETA visa that time.
So for my case I will have to give that.

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

munishghai74 said:


> In form 47CH, Q32 asks:
> Has the child, or any members of *their family unit *(migrating with the child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to, or stay in, Australia?
> 
> Now as per my interpretation of _"Family Unit"_ I found in the Form 1496i, Family Unit comprises of person, spouse, dependent kids and any other dependents.
> ...


I think your understanding is correct, you are already PR and not migrating.


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys,
I have seen that pcc is required from the parents for the last 10 years. I have lived in Oman for 2 years prior to my visa grant ,that period is supposedly covered by the pcc issued for my own 189 visa and i didnt live there afterward never visited.do u think they may ask me to issue a fresh pcc? ( Doesnt make sense at all ,could i do a back dated incident that was not reflected in previous report . It is like doing a backdated entry after financial statements are being issued ))) )

Nd have they hiked the fees recently ?..aus2500 is too much for 2 days old baby (
D


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

r_alaa82 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have seen that pcc is required from the parents for the last 10 years. I have lived in Oman for 2 years prior to my visa grant ,that period is supposedly covered by the pcc issued for my own 189 visa and i didnt live there afterward never visited.do u think they may ask me to issue a fresh pcc? ( Doesnt make sense at all ,could i do a back dated incident that was not reflected in previous report . It is like doing a backdated entry after financial statements are being issued ))) )
> 
> Nd have they hiked the fees recently ?..aus2500 is too much for 2 days old baby (
> D


Immigration rules always don’t make sense to applicants
But there is nothing we can do about it

You would have to submit a valid pcc again for Oman 
If you have already submitted the application , wait it out and hope that the co will exempt the requirements 

Cheers


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

mubksa said:


> In my case I signed the form giving the consent to my wife as I was travelling to Australia and she was the one submitting the application so I had to give the authority.
> 
> The FORM - 1229 and FORM - 47CH I beileve which states about this form also or may be Form-40CH state the opposite if I remember correctly. So it's better that you both sign the form giving the consent that you guys have complete authority as it has two options for signature Parent-1 and Parent-2.
> 
> Cheer.



How did the process go? Were you the one sponsoring your child? 

I am in a similar situation. I am planning to move to Australia while my wife handles the child visa process from here.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

r_alaa82 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have seen that pcc is required from the parents for the last 10 years. I have lived in Oman for 2 years prior to my visa grant ,that period is supposedly covered by the pcc issued for my own 189 visa and i didnt live there afterward never visited.do u think they may ask me to issue a fresh pcc? ( Doesnt make sense at all ,could i do a back dated incident that was not reflected in previous report . It is like doing a backdated entry after financial statements are being issued ))) )
> 
> Nd have they hiked the fees recently ?..aus2500 is too much for 2 days old baby (
> D


I think you should be fine. CO asked me in the email

"Please confirm if the sponsor has spent more than sixty days (60) in Turkey since he obtained the last police clearance. If yes, you must provide a valid police clearance from the said country."

I simply answered NO and did child medical and got visa in 1 week after submission of medicals.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

shehbaz said:


> How did the process go? Were you the one sponsoring your child?
> 
> I am in a similar situation. I am planning to move to Australia while my wife handles the child visa process from here.



The process went very smoothly very swift and quick and I didn't expected to go this smoothly. After I submitted the application only one time the case officer contacted me regarding the documents which I already submitted but as they were in ARABIC she couldn't understand and after I submitted the required documents I got the visa within a week. So my daughter visa was issued in less than one month. So, my advice would be too you in this case.

1- Take you time and prepare your case as best as you can and if you face any confusion just ask here on this forum.

2- Sort all the documents properly, highlighting and headlining the document type for e.g. your entry details should be headlined, highlighted etc so that the visa officer doesn't have to work hard for anything.

3- Submit all the required documents in one go so that your case processing is smooth.

4- Make a copy of every document for your personal record.

Cheers and best of luck.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

r_alaa82 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have seen that pcc is required from the parents for the last 10 years. I have lived in Oman for 2 years prior to my visa grant ,that period is supposedly covered by the pcc issued for my own 189 visa and i didnt live there afterward never visited.do u think they may ask me to issue a fresh pcc? ( Doesnt make sense at all ,could i do a back dated incident that was not reflected in previous report . It is like doing a backdated entry after financial statements are being issued ))) )
> 
> Nd have they hiked the fees recently ?..aus2500 is too much for 2 days old baby (
> D


Brother, regarding the fees you can't do anything as it is their fee structure and I personally think there is a reason for this as you child visa case is being processed separately which requires you to pay premium for the case processing. 

About the PCC I personally think that if you exited OMAN after your last PCC is issued and you did'nt go back after that to OMAN that PCC will still be valid and even in case the visa officer ask you to provide a fresh one you can try for getting a new one and if you don't succeed in getting the new one you can provide the final exit copy / stamp on your passport to show the visa officer that you have already left OMAN and didn;t go back. But if you can arrange the new one it would make your visa case very simple and easy.

Good Luck


----------



## Rossyrossross (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys! Has anyone lodged their application via courier to the Australian Consulate in Dubai? Do they send an acknowledgment of receipt of information once they have received your documents? Or would the first email from them be the additional required docs (eg Medicals). I have sent my application via courier directly to the Consulate last week and I was wondering if I should receive an acknowledgment receipt. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Rossyrossross said:


> Hi guys! Has anyone lodged their application via courier to the Australian Consulate in Dubai? Do they send an acknowledgment of receipt of information once they have received your documents? Or would the first email from them be the additional required docs (eg Medicals). I have sent my application via courier directly to the Consulate last week and I was wondering if I should receive an acknowledgment receipt. Thank you in advance.


Ross - I personally think you should receive any acknowledgement from the Australian Embassy that they have received your application of child visa. I submitted via the VFS in Pakistan atleast in that case I received an acknowledgement email the very next day when my application was submitted to the VFS center. I believe you can call / email them and ask for confirmation or you can check via courier tracking number that your application has been received. Yes they should contact you regarding the medical of your child. For e.g. I received two emails at same time in one hour one was for medical and other for additional documents and when I submitted them I received the grant email within one week of submission of additional documents.

Hope this helps you.:clap2::clap2:

Best of luck.


----------



## Rossyrossross (Aug 7, 2018)

Ross - I personally think you should receive any acknowledgement from the Australian Embassy that they have received your application of child visa. I submitted via the VFS in Pakistan atleast in that case I received an acknowledgement email the very next day when my application was submitted to the VFS center. I believe you can call / email them and ask for confirmation or you can check via courier tracking number that your application has been received. Yes they should contact you regarding the medical of your child. For e.g. I received two emails at same time in one hour one was for medical and other for additional documents and when I submitted them I received the grant email within one week of submission of additional documents.

Hope this helps you.
















Best of luck.[/QUOTE]



Hi Mub! Thank u for the reply! Will call them soon. Ty! 🙂


----------



## Rossyrossross (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi! Can I just ask whether the acknowledgement mail u received was from Australian Consulate or was it from VFS? Because I called the Consulate couple of times and they do not answer queries over phone regarding visa application. Im always referred to information on the website. Now I’m thinking that I should just have lodged thru VFS and not have sent it by directly courier. 😞 thank u



mubksa said:


> Rossyrossross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Has anyone lodged their application via courier to the Australian Consulate in Dubai? Do they send an acknowledgment of receipt of information once they have received your documents? Or would the first email from them be the additional required docs (eg Medicals). I have sent my application via courier directly to the Consulate last week and I was wondering if I should receive an acknowledgment receipt. Thank you in advance.
> ...


----------



## Paramjot Singh (Oct 6, 2016)

mubksa said:


> No need to WORRY. Just relax and immediately prepare your case for CHILD VISA 101 and submit all the required documents and with the application submit the letter mentioning that the IED is near and request them to process your case ASAP as it will be very difficult to leave your baby here for any entry this will help in processing your case quicker as you have genuine situation and if you can no chance you will have two other options to take your child on visitor visa for an entry or you can request for a waiver also outlining your difficulties that you can't leave your child due to such and such issue but as of now process the visa application ASAP.


I went to VFS office for child visa 101. They said as both parents have not yet made initial entry so our PR is not validated. In this case they told us to get it confirmed from Australia high commission before lodging child visa 101. I am not sure how can i proceed now ?


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Rossyrossross said:


> Hi! Can I just ask whether the acknowledgement mail u received was from Australian Consulate or was it from VFS? Because I called the Consulate couple of times and they do not answer queries over phone regarding visa application. Im always referred to information on the website. Now I’m thinking that I should just have lodged thru VFS and not have sent it by directly courier. 😞 thank u


Brother I received the acknowledgement from the Australian Embassy in ISLAMABAD in which complete details were mentioned i.e. Application Number assigned, visa details, date of submission of application and other info for e.g. if you want to ad some information send it with this application number etc. etc.

If the consulate is not providing you the proper response. Ask from courier company through which you delivered the application so that it can be confirmed but I personally think if you have send the courier with the good courier company it should definitely been delivered.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Paramjot Singh said:


> I went to VFS office for child visa 101. They said as both parents have not yet made initial entry so our PR is not validated. In this case they told us to get it confirmed from Australia high commission before lodging child visa 101. I am not sure how can i proceed now ?




Validation wasnt required when i applied in feb this year. Unless the rules have changed, this info from vfs is incorrect. You should check with the australian high commission still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi, 

i received an email from Australian high commission today requesting child's' medical, & additional docs as stated below. 

1. Fresh Sri Lankan Police certificate for the sponsor and partner from birth to date. The Police clearances already provided cannot be accepted as they have already expired. 

just after applying for 101 visa, we applied for police certificate for both of us in May (expecting they will request additional docs & medical soon) & received it in June. Can we provide those PC s or do we need to apply for fresh certificates covering birth to date. 

2. Sponsors residential address in Australia.

We are still in Sri Lanka, so i hope, we just need to mention that above is not applicable. 


Appreciate very much if you can share your views. 

Thanks!


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i received an email from Australian high commission today requesting child's' medical, & additional docs as stated below.
> 
> ...


1- Yes definitely you can submit the one that you already have applied for. In my case also I submitted the PCC dated - 20th June and my application was submitted on 25th June. As long as your PCC is not more than 365 - days old it is still valid and applicable.

2- Yes you will leave that address blank as you are not situated in Australia yet.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

mubksa said:


> 1- Yes definitely you can submit the one that you already have applied for. In my case also I submitted the PCC dated - 20th June and my application was submitted on 25th June. As long as your PCC is not more than 365 - days old it is still valid and applicable.
> 
> 2- Yes you will leave that address blank as you are not situated in Australia yet.


Thanks Mubksa for the prompt response!


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,

I need few suggestion, appricate if someone can help in that.

But first let me tell you my curernt condition:

I and my wife applied for 190 PR for victoria and got it in dec,2016.

IED date: Oct,2017.

But due to her pregancy, we requested to extend her IED date. DIBP aggeed and provided facilitiation letter 
with condition that whenever she will come to Australia , she has to come with our twins daughter (with their visa).


I did a validaton trip before Oct,2017 and then went back to india.

Now from july 2018, i have been in Australia and planning to initiate child visa for my twins daughter.


DOubts:

1) Does PCC required for my twins considering they are 1 yr old.
2) Does PCC required for both of us ( me and my wife) or only sponser person need to go through PCC?

3) I am considering to make my wife as an sponsor for our daughters visa? Which option will be better ...me or my wife as an sponsor?

There are few more questions which i will ask later..

Please help in my queries.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi - just happened to apply for my son's 101 visa on 23-July. Thank you all in the group for sharing your experiences.

In my case, shared the following docs:
1. Form 40CH, 47CH, 1193, 1229
2. Birth certificate
3. Passport copy and pics
4. Notarized passport copy (all pages) for the parents
5. PCC - for all countries where we stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years (essentially - India, Mauritius and UK)
6. Visa grant letters
7. Communication with our ACT migration government representative - we kept her updated on our initial travel plans, then the pregnancy, child birth, plan to apply for his visa et al. The idea was to keep the communication open and clearly mentioning our intent (on every mail) to relocate ASAP
8. Marriage certificate
9. Employer letters, salary slips, bank statements confirming the salary credit (6 month) and latest Form 16

We had generated the HAP id through immi account and got the medicals on 25-July. However, I got a mail from the embassy on 25th itself asking me to get the medical done. I responded immediately that I got it done earlier today and same should be uploaded in the next 24-48 hours (and it was!)

Now waiting with our fingers crossed!


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need few suggestion, appricate if someone can help in that.
> 
> ...


a. I don't think PCC is required for children below 16 years of age
b. PCC required for both parents (for every country where you have stayed for more than 12 months in the past 10 years)
c. The sponsor will be the main applicant at the time of you and your wife's visa

Hope this helps!


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need few suggestion, appricate if someone can help in that.
> 
> ...


Hope this answers your query..


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Is there an option to generate HAP ID for the medicals for SC101 online? I've not been able to find the option in my Immiaccount for SC101. Can someone help? 

Or is it better to wait until the VO asks for the medicals?


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

pgalla said:


> Is there an option to generate HAP ID for the medicals for SC101 online? I've not been able to find the option in my Immiaccount for SC101. Can someone help?
> 
> Or is it better to wait until the VO asks for the medicals?


Refer to the attachment. Always better to submit all docs and medical at the first instance. I personally believe, this fastens the processing time. Cheers.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

pgalla said:


> Is there an option to generate HAP ID for the medicals for SC101 online? I've not been able to find the option in my Immiaccount for SC101. Can someone help?
> 
> Or is it better to wait until the VO asks for the medicals?


I personally think that after 1st July you can't generate the HAP ID for this visa sub class they have removed the option for generating the HAP ID yourself and you will have to wait for the case officer to send the HAP ID and then you can get the medicals done. Don't worry child medical are not a big issue and it will be done in one day and it will not delay your visa case. So, just wait the visa officer will send you the HAP ID normally within a 3-4 weeks of visa application.

Cheers mate....


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have a big concern here, but it is not related to child visa. If anyone of you can shed some light, i would be very much grateful. 
We are planning to migrate within 2 months time and planning to take my parents with us on visitor visa. I just heard from someone that we cannot take parents till we complete 2 years in Ausi. 

Is there any truth to this? Please advise. 

P.S. Sorry for posting something not related to the topic. Searched the portal, but could not find any related thread & I am panicked already.


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

mubksa said:


> Ross - I personally think you should receive any acknowledgement from the Australian Embassy that they have received your application of child visa. I submitted via the VFS in Pakistan atleast in that case I received an acknowledgement email the very next day when my application was submitted to the VFS center. I believe you can call / email them and ask for confirmation or you can check via courier tracking number that your application has been received. Yes they should contact you regarding the medical of your child. For e.g. I received two emails at same time in one hour one was for medical and other for additional documents and when I submitted them I received the grant email within one week of submission of additional documents.
> 
> Hope this helps you.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best of luck.


I will also submit my application through VFS Pakistan. I have a few questions regarding the application

Firstly, it is mentioned to provide certified copies of documents with the application. From where did you get your documents certified? Is notary attestation enough ?

Secondly, how did you pay the visa fee?

Lastly, we got a waiver on initial entry condition and we haven't made our first entry to Australia yet. Will this matter?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a big concern here, but it is not related to child visa. If anyone of you can shed some light, i would be very much grateful.
> We are planning to migrate within 2 months time and planning to take my parents with us on visitor visa. I just heard from someone that we cannot take parents till we complete 2 years in Ausi.
> ...




Yes, I think this is for the sponsored visit visa. They can still come on a standard visit visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

shehbaz said:


> I will also submit my application through VFS Pakistan. I have a few questions regarding the application
> 
> Firstly, it is mentioned to provide certified copies of documents with the application. From where did you get your documents certified? Is notary attestation enough ?
> 
> ...


Firstly, it is mentioned to provide certified copies of documents with the application. From where did you get your documents certified? Is notary attestation enough ?

Yes for the documents for which attestation is required it will be enough if you get them attested from the NOTARY PUBLIC it will be sufficient. I did the same for my daughter child visa until and unless there is any document which is issued from other than Pakistan for e.g. my daughter was born in KSA so her birth certificate was stamped by Pakistan Embassy in Riyadh.

Secondly, how did you pay the visa fee?

The fees shall be paid by make a Pay Order / Demand Draft in favour of Australian High Commission Islamabad. You can get details from the VFS Pakistan website.

Lastly, we got a waiver on initial entry condition and we haven't made our first entry to Australia yet. Will this matter?

No this will not make any issues in getting your child the visa. Just make sure to fill all the forms correctly.

And make a copy of all the forms / documents.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Hello all,

I submitted my daughter's 101 visa file in July 2018. 

Case officer from AHC Delhi asked for medical and PCC. which I was able to arrange today.

Now how inform case officer? Do I simply attach documents and reply the AHC email?

Also, do I need to submit coloured scanned copy or notary attested ones? Please guide

Thanks

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I submitted my daughter's 101 visa file in July 2018.
> 
> ...


You will have to submit the PCC to the Vfs office where you submitted your original application. Ensure that you carry your acknowledgement slip as well as the mail from the high commission so that vfs doesn’t charge you for submitting an additional document.

Once you have submitted the PCC, reply to the mail saying that it’s been submitted and attach a scanned copy.

For medical, it will uploaded online by the hospital themselves. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Paramjot Singh (Oct 6, 2016)

I have lodged 101 at VFS chandigarh on 14th August.Today i received email from AHC delhi for medical and PCC.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Paramjot Singh said:


> I have lodged 101 at VFS chandigarh on 14th August.Today i received email from AHC delhi for medical and PCC.


That was really fast - do keep us updated


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello guys,

Happy to let you know that I have just received an email to confirm that my duaghters visa has been granted. 

3rd July, 2018-Applied to VFS center Ahmedabad.
10th July, 2018--Received an email to acknowledge from Australia High commission that application received on the 7th July.
17th August, 2018--Received grant email. 

Basically received the grant in 40 days of them receiving the application on 7th July. Pleasantly surprised as I was expecting between 2 to 3 months. 

Our situation: I am in Australia while my wife and Daughter is in India. I provided all the details including PCC from UK and India for both my wife and me as well as did the medicals before even applying...Highly recommended...apply late but apply with all the documents. 

Good luck to all of you and thank you all as this forum has been very helpful.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

mubksa said:


> Yes you can do the medicals before hand. you can generate HAP ID via immiaccount of yours and enter all the info of your baby and generate the HAP ID and after that schedule the appointment with the authorised medical clinic and inform the same to immigration office on their official email address.
> 
> Alternatively, you can wait for the medical request from your case officer which I believe is the better option as you have already submitted the application and child medical is very simple
> medical.
> ...


i dont see any option in Health declaration for submitting medical... can u plz guide me ?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

msk123 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy to let you know that I have just received an email to confirm that my duaghters visa has been granted.
> 
> ...


How u did the medical before hand? also on 101 its mentioned that dont get pcc beforehand... submit when we ask for it?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

mubksa said:


> I personally think that after 1st July you can't generate the HAP ID for this visa sub class they have removed the option for generating the HAP ID yourself and you will have to wait for the case officer to send the HAP ID and then you can get the medicals done. Don't worry child medical are not a big issue and it will be done in one day and it will not delay your visa case. So, just wait the visa officer will send you the HAP ID normally within a 3-4 weeks of visa application.
> 
> Cheers mate....


Hi m also applying from pakistan.. my husband was the primary applicant in our PR. 
1. Now can i be the sponsor for my son's application?
2. Secondly I am working... so what documents i need to submit to prove that I can b sponsor of child
3. we are not in Australia just visited for 1 week ... what information we need to submit in dwelling Part K
4. Suggest that Would my PCC be enough for Pak or my husband's all PCC's are also mandatory... as he was previously in another country and now in PK and getting PCC from another country will take a lot of time?


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

minti22 said:


> How u did the medical before hand? also on 101 its mentioned that dont get pcc beforehand... submit when we ask for it?


You could submit the PCC after they ask for it...mostly both the parents will be asked for PCC..So better to apply with PCC.


----------



## smithan (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi All, we received grant for our 101 application. Here is our timeline and thanks everyone for all ur help. 
Application lodging: 10 April 2018(along with PCC n medical)
Visa grant : 18 August 2018


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

smithan said:


> Hi All, we received grant for our 101 application. Here is our timeline and thanks everyone for all ur help.
> Application lodging: 10 April 2018(along with PCC n medical)
> Visa grant : 18 August 2018


Firstly congrats. How u did the medical bfr hand? also which documents u submitted? and which ones were attested?


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Firstly congrats. How u did the medical bfr hand? also which documents u submitted? and which ones were attested?


minti 22.. The child visa application submitted before July 1st had the option available for generating the HAP ID before the submission of child visa application but after 1st July the DIBP has removed the option of generating this HAP ID before hand to you won't be able to generate the HAP ID and you will have to wait for the visa officer to send you the HAP ID.

Best of luck....


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Guys , i have few doubts , please suggest:
I am currently in Australia , my wife and my twins daughter are in india.

I am applying child visa 101 for them separately:

FORM 47CH : 

a) For Section no 23: 
If applying from outside Australia:
What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to
bring to Australia?
Should we mention it or if yes then 
HOW MUCH SHOULD WE MENTION? Just a rough idea?

b) Confusion on 24,25,26

Section 24: Does the child have any members of the family unit? Yes or NO? ( I think it should be NO)
(Note: Siblings of the child who wish to migrate together are not considered members of the family unit and should make their own application.)

No Go to Part D
Yes

25) Give details of ALL the child’s children under 18 years of age


26) Does the child have the sole legal right to determine where each of their children under 18 years of age shall live or to permanently remove each of their children
from their home country?
NO


If 24 Ans is "NO" then i should not look for 25 and 26.correct? i should directly go to Section D.?

Kindly advice.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi Guys , i have few doubts , please suggest:
> I am currently in Australia , my wife and my twins daughter are in india.
> 
> I am applying child visa 101 for them separately:
> ...




Family unit is defined as ones partner and children. Answer appropriately depending on your childrens situation.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

AjBee said:


> Family unit is defined as ones partner and children. Answer appropriately depending on your childrens situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi ,

Thanks for the reply.But my confusion is not clear yet.

Section 24: Does the child have any members of the family unit? Yes or NO?
( I think it should be NO)
(Note: Siblings of the child who wish to migrate together are not considered members of the family unit and should make their own application.)

Here in my case, i have twins daughter so i need to file two separate application.

Suppose for one of daughter application, what should be the answer? I think it should be "NO"?

Please suggest.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi Guys , i have few doubts , please suggest:
> I am currently in Australia , my wife and my twins daughter are in india.
> 
> I am applying child visa 101 for them separately:
> ...


Check above in Red. Hope it helps. Cheers.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

puruc said:


> Check above in Red. Hope it helps. Cheers.


Thank you so much for the info..it really helps me...

I have few other doubts , please help in that as well:
FORM 47CH

27) pART D : 
Part D – Details of other family members

Give details of ALL the child’s other family members, not already listed in this form as members of the family unit at Part C
(If not living, write ‘DECEASED’ in country of current residence column)
Note: Adoption visa applicants are not required to provide details of their biological family.

Parents (including step-parents) : 

Parent DETAILS REQUIRED? ??
MIGRATING WITH YOU? YES OR NO???

Brothers and sisters (including full, half, step and adopted brothers and sisters) : 

i HAVE TWINS SO SHOULD I MENTION HER SISTER NAME?
MIGRATING WITH YOU? YES OR NO???



53) Part M – Payment details

Base application charge mentioned in the form as AUD by default. I will send this document to india where my wife is going to submit this. Payment will be done in indian ruppes.

So, should i leave it blank or mention it in AUD 2470 (i.e the cost child visa 101).??

56) Part N – Signatures : Signature of main applicant -two places:
4 places for signature. This signatures should be of Main applicant?

57) same as 56 ??


----------



## amark (Jul 23, 2014)

*Apply 101 Visa from US or India*

Hi Team,

I am currently in US and have a Australian PR and looking to travel to Australia around Nov 2nd week (Due to job loss in US).

I am trying to apply PR to my son (born in US/US Citizen/ 2 years old) and looking at the timelines I don't see he getting the visa in less than 4 months. So, I am planning to take him on Visiting Visa to Australia.

Question:

1) Should I apply his 101 visa from US (I will not be in US after Nov 15th), what challenges will I face if I apply in US and leave US ?
2) Should I bring my kid to India and leave him here and apply it from India ? (tough to leave my kid alone )

What are the pros/cons ?
Appreciate if someone could take little time to share their thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

amark said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am currently in US and have a Australian PR and looking to travel to Australia around Nov 2nd week (Due to job loss in US).
> 
> ...




1) Should I apply his 101 visa from US (I will not be in US after Nov 15th), what challenges will I face if I apply in US and leave US ?


You can apply from anywhere in the world for your child visa as long as the applicant is there at the time of submission of application and after that you will have to take your child for the medical examination when the HAP ID is issued from the visa officer. 

Normally the HAP ID is issued within a month of visa application submission and after that whatever interaction will be done it will be done through the email. However, as your circumstances will change and you and the applicant will be leaving the country you will have to inform the visa officer for change of circumstances for you and the applicant due to change of address/ country. 


2) Should I bring my kid to India and leave him here and apply it from India ? (tough to leave my kid alone )

You can apply from INDIA also. I will advice you the apply from the place where you don't have to go into hassle of informing change of circumstances to the visa officer. And after you apply for the visa 101 you can apply for your child visit visa and take your child on visit visa but you will have to take him/her out of the country when the case will be finalized.



What are the pros/cons ?

Lastly, it is not hard and fast rule of the time duration of visa application duration it depends on multiple factors embassy load, case officer load, completion of application etc. For e.g. I applied for my daughter visa application from Pakistan and within 29-days the GRANT was given. So, it all depends.

So, Take time think and decide. Advice from other people will also help you in making you mind. Best of luck and prayers for your child early visa grant. 


Appreciate if someone could take little time to share their thoughts.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Thank you so much for the info..it really helps me...
> 
> I have few other doubts , please help in that as well:
> FORM 47CH
> ...




Can somebody help me in this query???


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

What is the Form 16 that most ppl here have submitted with financial docs?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Also the question Are you an eligible New zealand citizen? have never been to newzeland is this applicable? No?


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All,

I wanted to inform that my child received 101 visa within two months. It was a direct grant. I had done the medicals in advance. Thanks to all on the forum who replied to my queries. 

Lodged on 20th June 2018
Granted 16th August 2018
Location : Bangalore


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Also for online payment who would be the main applicant? child or sponsor?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

fORM 47CH
32 Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the
child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
travel to, or stay in, Australia?
their family unit is their spouse n kids .. so in case of a 3 month old it will be No


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Also the question Are you an eligible New zealand citizen? have never been to newzeland is this applicable? No?


If you're not a New Zealand citizen I would assume you would automatically tick "no".


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello,
I was granted PR on Aug 06th and We are expecting our second baby on Sep 20th. Due to some medical reasons we are not able to validate our trip. My IED is before 23 March 2019.

I have this doubt

what I should do after the baby is born for the baby's visa?
Is it Visa 101 (or) 
Update circumstances and the rest is taken care by the CO?


I would be grateful if any one can reply.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

*101 grant within 35 days*

Guys - happy to announce that I got my son's 101 visa grant letter in 35 days.

Submitted the application on Mon, 23-July via Mumbai VFS and received the grant letter earlier today on Mon, 27-Aug.

I had pre-generated the HAP id and initiated all PCCs before the application. However, there was a delay in my (father's) India PCC and hence had to submit that separately, which I did so on Tue, 24-July. The medicals were conducted on Wed, 25-July.

I also got a mail from AHC on Wed, 25-July asking me to submit the father's PCC and conduct medical test. I duly replied that all has been done and should be available with you within 24-48 hours.

Thank you all. Happy to clear any queries with regards to forms and process. FYI - I did not use any agent and did the entire process by myself.

Cheers.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Congratulations!!

Can you please provide a step by step process you followed. 

fyi. My case I explained in Post 865.

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you please provide a step by step process you followed.
> 
> ...


Since you have got your PR now, you will have to apply for a separate visa for your second child through the 101 visa class. This is my understanding. Once s/he is born, then get the passport and apply for the visa separately. Don't think you can ask for a change in circumstances since your PR has been issued the case has been closed by the CO.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

puruc said:


> Since you have got your PR now, you will have to apply for a separate visa for your second child through the 101 visa class. This is my understanding. Once s/he is born, then get the passport and apply for the visa separately. Don't think you can ask for a change in circumstances since your PR has been issued the case has been closed by the CO.


Thank you for the reply. Can you please provide your time line and the process you followed.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> puruc said:
> 
> 
> > Since you have got your PR now, you will have to apply for a separate visa for your second child through the 101 visa class. This is my understanding. Once s/he is born, then get the passport and apply for the visa separately. Don't think you can ask for a change in circumstances since your PR has been issued the case has been closed by the CO.
> ...


Refer to post 829 and 866 🙂


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All , 

could you please advise for form 47-CH 
Q 23. What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to
bring to Australia?
is there minimum amount of money should be provided ?!!

Thanks


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

samgrace said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> could you please advise for form 47-CH
> Q 23. What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to
> ...


There is no minimum amount you can just mention whatever you think you would be purchasing, shopping, saving for your child for e.g. i mentioned 1,200 AUD for my child t there is no hard and fast rule for this just approximately calculate and mention the amount.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

samgrace said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> could you please advise for form 47-CH
> Q 23. What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to
> ...


I personally mentioned AUD 20k and backed it up with pay slips, ITR, bank statement, investment proofs et al.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

puruc said:


> Refer to post 829 and 866 🙂


Thank you for the information. Great help.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Any one did online payment for this visa?


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

minti22 said:


> Any one did online payment for this visa?


yes go to immi account under my payment-manage payment


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

samgrace said:


> yes go to immi account under my payment-manage payment



Then visa payment for paper based application???


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

samgrace said:


> yes


1. For making payment online ... the main applicant will be the Child?
2. Payment has to be made from sponsor Debit/Credit Card?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Online payment for sc 101?*



minti22 said:


> 1. For making payment online ... the main applicant will be the Child?
> 2. Payment has to be made from sponsor Debit/Credit Card?




Plz reply anyone?


----------



## Melvinpaul (Aug 20, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Plz reply anyone?


Main applicant will be the child.
You can use generally Credit Cards - but I think Debit cards can also be accepted - they dont insist on the Sponsor card to be used.


----------



## Melvinpaul (Aug 20, 2018)

*Processing Time Expected for SubClass 101.*

I applied for my Son's ( 2 yrs old ) PR Class 101 visa on 05 Aug 18.
Got a email on 08 Aug 18 saying - Need to submit the Medical for the child within 28 days.
Submitted the Same on 14th Aug 2018 and now waiting.
Applied through VFS Dubai - 

Can anyone tell me - if I got an email asking for the Medical to be carried out - does it mean my case has been opened.
Now HP ID can not generated prior to Submission as per Current rules revised on 01st July 2018.

Appreciate if anyone can share the experience with VFS Dubai and the typical time to wait after medical result submission to Visa Grant


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Melvinpaul said:


> I applied for my Son's ( 2 yrs old ) PR Class 101 visa on 05 Aug 18.
> Got a email on 08 Aug 18 saying - Need to submit the Medical for the child within 28 days.
> Submitted the Same on 14th Aug 2018 and now waiting.
> Applied through VFS Dubai -
> ...


Yes your case has been opened for processing and at first they look for major missing documents including medical... 
Now ur case must be under further investigation by case officer assigned... and as per current statistics.. if all things are complete.. it can be granted within 35 days to a few months...
Best of luck...


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi,

I'm in a bit of a troubled situation here, I applied for my child's PR 101 in June, 2018(we are PR holders). Received a request for medical & further documents on 9th of August. we did the medical on 12th of Aug & submitted all the docs on 17th of Aug. 
My spouse got a job offer from an Australian company & he needs to start work in early October. So he will be going to ausi by the end of September, once he rents out a house we are planning to move(in 2 weeks time). My concern is, We have not yet received any update from Australian high commission with regard to my child's PR application. 

After submitting additional documents, i emailed Australian High commission(to the address from which we received request for additional docs) saying that we submitted additional docs & explained our situation/urgency (my spouse will have to leave soon because of the job offer). But only received a response saying that they have received additional docs & will get back if further docs are required. 

What are the chances of us getting the PR in September? What if we do not receive any update even in October? 
What are the options we have here? Can we talk to Australian high commission or do we have any other option. 

I would be very much grateful if you can share your views & advise me on this. 

Thanks & BR!


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a bit of a troubled situation here, I applied for my child's PR 101 in June, 2018(we are PR holders). Received a request for medical & further documents on 9th of August. we did the medical on 12th of Aug & submitted all the docs on 17th of Aug.
> My spouse got a job offer from an Australian company & he needs to start work in early October. So he will be going to ausi by the end of September, once he rents out a house we are planning to move(in 2 weeks time). My concern is, We have not yet received any update from Australian high commission with regard to my child's PR application.
> ...




Apply for a long stay visit visa and purchase travel insurance for your child for your child. Inform the high commission once you are in Australia so they can inform you when the visa is to be granted for you to take your child offshore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Apply for a long stay visit visa and purchase travel insurance for your child for your child. Inform the high commission once you are in Australia so they can inform you when the visa is to be granted for you to take your child offshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your response! 

Does "long stay visit visa" mean applying for 12 months on visa 600 category? 

Is it a must to take the child offshore once PR is granted? Appreciate very much if you can shed some light.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, 600 visa for 12 months stay. 101 cannot be granted while the child is in Australia - before grant you will be notified to take the child offshore so visa can be granted. Offshore means anywhere outside Australia. Make sure you inform the AHC of your plans as it wilk be a change in circumstances so they can notify you when the 101 is about to granted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Yep, 600 visa for 12 months stay. 101 cannot be granted while the child is in Australia - before grant you will be notified to take the child offshore so visa can be granted. Offshore means anywhere outside Australia. Make sure you inform the AHC of your plans as it wilk be a change in circumstances so they can notify you when the 101 is about to granted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh is it? I did not know that. My little one is just 8 months old & taking him offshore will not be an easy task  
so you think, emailing them is not gonna do any good ?? 
hmmm..
I just pray that we will get his PR before we leave :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks again for the response!


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Ohhh is it? I did not know that. My little one is just 8 months old & taking him offshore will not be an easy task
> 
> so you think, emailing them is not gonna do any good ??
> 
> ...




Expedition is possible i think only in exceptional circumstances (life & death kinds). No amount of emailing or follow up will help speed up as they have to follow their laid out process and due diligence

You can certainly hope to get the PR before you depart - it happened in my childs case where we got the 600 visa and a week prior to our departure got the 101 grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melvinpaul (Aug 20, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Yes your case has been opened for processing and at first they look for major missing documents including medical...
> Now ur case must be under further investigation by case officer assigned... and as per current statistics.. if all things are complete.. it can be granted within 35 days to a few months...
> Best of luck...


thanks for so much for the encouragement - happy to say that I got the grant letter on 02nd September - Exactly after 28 days of application.
Now need to land a job - any pointers for that?


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Expedition is possible i think only in exceptional circumstances (life & death kinds). No amount of emailing or follow up will help speed up as they have to follow their laid out process and due diligence
> 
> You can certainly hope to get the PR before you depart - it happened in my childs case where we got the 600 visa and a week prior to our departure got the 101 grant
> 
> ...


Thanks AjBee, 
Just for clarification, having 600 visa has no impact on receiving PR, right? read somewhere that certain visa types overwrite other etc. Hope it has no adverse impact on receiving PR. 
We were planning to apply for 600 for my child, two weeks prior to departure. In case it has no impact on PR grant, may be we just get it soon just to have some peace of mind!


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks AjBee,
> 
> Just for clarification, having 600 visa has no impact on receiving PR, right? read somewhere that certain visa types overwrite other etc. Hope it has no adverse impact on receiving PR.
> 
> We were planning to apply for 600 for my child, two weeks prior to departure. In case it has no impact on PR grant, may be we just get it soon just to have some peace of mind!




Not that I know of - certainly didnt impact my childs 101 visa. Once again - critical to keep the department/AHC informed of your plan and status


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

AjBee said:


> Not that I know of - certainly didnt impact my childs 101 visa. Once again - critical to keep the department/AHC informed of your plan and status
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks AjBee!
I already informed them (to the address from which we received the request for additional docs) about the job offer & urgency. I'm planning to update them after applying for 600 & after arrival in Ausi. Do you think i should inform them even before we leave too? 
Apart from the email i was contacted for additional docs, are there any other general email addresses that i should use. 

Many thanks!


----------



## amark (Jul 23, 2014)

mihirkishor1 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Is anyone waiting for their child visa who applied in Feb 2018 from Washington DC, USA embassy?
> What is the regular processing time that people have seen recently? Is there any way to contact and get any info where the processing is at right now?
> ...


Hi Mihir,

I am from New York and looking to apply for my son PR from Washington. Did you physically go to that office to submit the paperwork ?

Also IMMI doesn't show the Subclass 101 for making payment, how did you pay ?


Did you get your kids PR, timeline ?
Thanks,
Aravind.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Today i submitted child visa 101 application at VFS kolkata.

Can anyone share link of medical center so that i can plan it accordingly.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today i submitted child visa 101 application at VFS kolkata.
> 
> Can anyone share link of medical center so that i can plan it accordingly.




OK got it ..i think below is the link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/india


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

Logged my child visa application yesterday 14/09/2018 at VFS Islamabad

Will update accordingly.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Anyone from India , is waiting for their Child visa 101 for grant .

It would be better if they share it so that we all could get some idea.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

shehbaz said:


> Logged my child visa application yesterday 14/09/2018 at VFS Islamabad
> 
> Will update accordingly.


If everything is ok in your application from my personal experience you will get the first response within 3 -4 weeks regarding medical and additional documents (if required) and you can expect the child visa after 1-2 weeks of submission of the required documents.

best of luck for your child visa. I submitted my child application in VFS Karachi..


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi Anyone from India , is waiting for their Child visa 101 for grant .
> 
> It would be better if they share it so that we all could get some idea.


Hi manishku0007,

you can go back in the thread you will see people have shared their personal experiences as well as the timelines in receiving their child grants but it all depends of the completion of your application, work load on the Aus embassy, case officer load from my personal experience if everything is OK for the case officer you can expect a grant within a relatively short period of time. 

Now a days time will increase slightly as you can't do medical for your child in advance which was not previously the case so this saved the time but it will not make a huge impact on total timelines. 

BTW, When did you submit your child's application ?


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

mubksa said:


> Hi manishku0007,
> 
> you can go back in the thread you will see people have shared their personal experiences as well as the timelines in receiving their child grants but it all depends of the completion of your application, work load on the Aus embassy, case officer load from my personal experience if everything is OK for the case officer you can expect a grant within a relatively short period of time.
> 
> ...


Hi mubksa,

I have already gone through the previous thread and totally agreed with you. It varies from case to case. 
I have submitted application on 14th Sep. 
I just wanted to check how many are still waiting for the grant. Is there any one who has submitted after july or medical completed after july and still waiting for the grant?


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

mubksa said:


> If everything is ok in your application from my personal experience you will get the first response within 3 -4 weeks regarding medical and additional documents (if required) and you can expect the child visa after 1-2 weeks of submission of the required documents.
> 
> best of luck for your child visa. I submitted my child application in VFS Karachi..


I have received the acknowledgment from the High-commission today on 17th.

Thanks for the good wishes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Is there any other way..from where we can track application progress? 

Apart from VFS tracking : http://www.vfsglobal.com/australia/india/track_application.html

Can you also check through IMMI account by importing the applicaiton? 

or any other way?


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Is there any other way..from where we can track application progress?
> 
> Apart from VFS tracking : Australian Visa Information in India - Track Your Application
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately you can't track / import the paper based application on your immi account you only have to wait for the email from the case officer assigned for any updates / requirements.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

mubksa said:


> No, unfortunately you can't track / import the paper based application on your immi account you only have to wait for the email from the case officer assigned for any updates / requirements.



Thanks mubksa for the reply...but i couldn't exactly get the 2nd part..

regarding immi account ...when can i import paper based application? i was actually trying that as well..but it need some reference number...what should be the reference number.??
is it that i get it from VFS global? or is it something else?


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Thanks mubksa for the reply...but i couldn't exactly get the 2nd part..
> 
> regarding immi account ...when can i import paper based application? i was actually trying that as well..but it need some reference number...what should be the reference number.??
> is it that i get it from VFS global? or is it something else?


manishku0007,,,, ,as I told you earlier you can't import a paper based application on IMMIACCOUNT you will only have to wait for the response from the concerned case officer who will be assigned to you and he/she will contact you regarding any info update / requirements / medical.

BTW, When did you submit your visa application for your child ?


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

mubksa said:


> manishku0007,,,, ,as I told you earlier you can't import a paper based application on IMMIACCOUNT you will only have to wait for the response from the concerned case officer who will be assigned to you and he/she will contact you regarding any info update / requirements / medical.
> 
> BTW, When did you submit your visa application for your child ?


Thanks for the clarification.

I submitted on 14th Sep,2018.

Got application submission confirmation from VFS on 17th Sep,2018.

Anyone here whose grant is pending for more than 3-4 months ?


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

manishku0007 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I submitted on 14th Sep,2018.
> 
> ...


Hi Manish,

I submitted the application for my son on 6th April 2018. Got email from case officer on 29th Aug 2018 asking for additional information (PCC and Form 80). Uploaded the requested documents last week. Waiting for further updates.It's been more than 5 months now .


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

skbabu said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> I submitted the application for my son on 6th April 2018. Got email from case officer on 29th Aug 2018 asking for additional information (PCC and Form 80). Uploaded the requested documents last week. Waiting for further updates.It's been more than 5 months now .


Hi skbabu,

Thanks for the information. 

Is your son's medical completed? Its strange that they ask for PCC and Form 80 for your son.
Usually they dont ask.

How old your son is now?


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi skbabu,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


Yes. Medical was done and submitted along with the application. He is 1 year old now, My PCC expired when the case officer started processing the application last month and hence I have to provide it again. Form 80 was asked for myself and my spouse.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

skbabu said:


> Yes. Medical was done and submitted along with the application. He is 1 year old now, My PCC expired when the case officer started processing the application last month and hence I have to provide it again. Form 80 was asked for myself and my spouse.



Thanks for sharing the information. Sometime its seems unnecessary to ask all these documents again and again by Australia immigration team. But we cant do anything.

Btw, how did you send these documents? through Immi account or through mail?

or have you imported your application to immi account ? if yes, then how did you do so?


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

manishku0007 said:


> Thanks for sharing the information. Sometime its seems unnecessary to ask all these documents again and again by Australia immigration team. But we cant do anything.
> 
> Btw, how did you send these documents? through Immi account or through mail?
> 
> or have you imported your application to immi account ? if yes, then how did you do so?


Hi Manish,

I uploaded the documents to the homeaffairs website link provided by the case officer in the email communication sent to me


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

skbabu said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> I uploaded the documents to the homeaffairs website link provided by the case officer in the email communication sent to me



Anyone has tried import application through immi account?

Is it possible now? i mean after july ,2018.


----------



## fouzanshaikh (Oct 5, 2016)

I have couple of quick queries: 
1- Do I need to take newborn to the VFS while submitting the application. I don't think it should be compulsory, as I am seeing in the post that many people are directly sending the documents through Courier. 
2- I have arranged the Original Salary Letter form present employer and have got the bank statements from the Banks and intend to submit the original documents. Do I still need to submit the certified / Notarized copy of the Salary letter, bank statement and payslips?
3- Anyone from Qatar - who has filed recently - please contact me.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

hey fouzan ..iam from qatar and i will be starting the process for visa 101..can you guide me which forms i need to fill ?


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello Experts,

We applied 101 visa for our 2 month old son on 13-Aug-2018 at VFS chennai. Still waiting for HAP ID Letter from australian high commission delhi to proceed with medical test. Our IED date is by end of march. Can i ask high commission to speed up visa processing or atleast HAP ID? or should i wait for CO to be assigned? Appreciate your inputs.

Thanks,
Shyam.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

regarding 1 : not required to .Not required--even if you can submit it personally to VFS office


Regarding 2: If its orignal.then not required to submit notarized.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> We applied 101 visa for our 2 month old son on 13-Aug-2018 at VFS chennai. Still waiting for HAP ID Letter from australian high commission delhi to proceed with medical test. Our IED date is by end of march. Can i ask high commission to speed up visa processing or atleast HAP ID? or should i wait for CO to be assigned? Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> ...




I think you can try with whatever option you have.

I dont see any -ve on making any effort to speed up or complete this process.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,

I have received Health examination request from Australian High Commission, New Delhi.

I lodged my child visa 101 on 14th Sep and got this mail on 18th Sep only. But today only we found it. It was there in junk folder.

So guys do check regurarly your junk/trash, spam folder as well apart from regular inbox.

it came from "[email protected]>".

I am planning to complete this medical test for my daughters in next week. 



I have few questions

1) What exactly happen in medical test? how much time it take to get this done? i mean 1 hour? 

2) how much time we should expect to get final grant after this medical test?

Expert or experienced person please share the information on this


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

DeaR All,

I need to start the process for child visa 101, I am based in Qatar , me and wife are PR holders, need to apply for my new born baby. Kindly someone summarize the process

REgards


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> DeaR All,
> 
> I need to start the process for child visa 101, I am based in Qatar , me and wife are PR holders, need to apply for my new born baby. Kindly someone summarize the process
> 
> REgards


Hi umair,

I am not an expert but i will try..
Since your child is out of australia so u need to apply child visa 101.

Its a paper based application which you have to apply it through VFS global office at your country.

Following are the list of documents that i prepared for my daughters applications:


1. Form 40 CH-For Sponsor

2. Form 47CH-for Child Migration

3. Form 956A (If included, All communication is done with you)

4. Child 2 Passport size photographs

5. Original PCC certificate-Sponsor and sponsor's partner

6. Child passport (All pages) and birth certificate -certified copies 

7. Form 1229 -Consent form or Statutory declarations(affidavits) from You and Your's partner

8. Attach certified passport xerox copies of Your ( if sponsor-all pages) and Your's partner

9. Your Employment certified copies (TAX statements, payslips, if working in australia then show same documents for australia)

10. Visa Fee

11. VFS global fee

12. A letter from their employer confirming length of employment

13. Letter to undertake obligation of sponsorship

14. Certified birth certificates- Sponsor and sponsor's partner

15. Proof of stay - if you lived in australia ( you can submit boarding pass, any purchased item receipt etc.) 

16. Grant letter- Sponsor and sponsor's partner

17. Govt id proof- child, Sponsor and sponsor's partner

18. Medical Report ( Vaccination Card)-Child


I hope you get some idea now.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi umair,
> 
> I am not an expert but i will try..
> Since your child is out of australia so u need to apply child visa 101.
> ...




wooha ..it seems to be more than what I applied for myself 
Thanks alot Manish..so we cannot apply thru Immi account ??


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> wooha ..it seems to be more than what I applied for myself
> Thanks alot Manish..so we cannot apply thru Immi account ??


Yeah..it also took lots of time for me to prepare all this...

Yes u can not apply it through immi...101 is paper based application only.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

But homesaffair website says we can apply thru Immi :s

The forms must be completed in English. Provide all relevant documents and pay the visa application charge when you apply.

Lodge your application at one of the immigration offices outside Australia. You can pay using the online portal payment function via ImmiAccount.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> But homesaffair website says we can apply thru Immi :s
> 
> The forms must be completed in English. Provide all relevant documents and pay the visa application charge when you apply.
> 
> Lodge your application at one of the immigration offices outside Australia. You can pay using the online portal payment function via ImmiAccount.


ah okay sorry it can be used only for payment ?


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> ah okay sorry it can be used only for payment ?


Yes...


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Can someone please confirm this...do we need to visit two times...for this medical test...actually for TV related test....???

Will appreciate if someone provide some details on this


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

manishku0007 said:


> Can someone please confirm this...do we need to visit two times...for this medical test...actually for TV related test....???
> 
> Will appreciate if someone provide some details on this


Yes... You have to Visit two times


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

saifnow said:


> Yes... You have to Visit two times


Hi saifnow,

Thanks for your reply....

Can you please give some more information on it like how much it will cost?

I have 1 yrs old twins daughter..

What are the test they take?

How much time it usually takes?

I got to know that for TV related test can also be completed within 1 day ?

i.e. through blood test only? 

Can you provide some information about your child medical process.


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi saifnow,
> 
> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> ...


Can you please give some more information on it like how much it will cost?

- It depends on the no. of total test given by CO, As I did the medical from Bangladesh it was only 8000 BDT in total for full medical test.

I have 1 yrs old twins daughter. What are the test they take?

- CO will ask for the test which needs to be performed and there is separate code for each test. Please check your emedical center assigned for the region

How much time it usually takes?

-Should take 1 day, but depends on test, as for TB, they put the injection in one day after 2 to 3 days they ask for examination.

I got to know that for TV related test can also be completed within 1 day ? 
i.e. through blood test only?

- Not sure, please always refer to registered doctor as per website advice


Can you provide some information about your child medical process. 
- They asked for two test,one full medical examination and TB screening test, 1st day they did full medical examination and put injection for TB Screening, later after 3 to 4 days we went again for further examination. on the next day the Medical personnel updated the result. 

In your HAP ID you will able to know the medical test required/asked by CO.


----------



## vandanachaturvedi (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi 
I have been trying to track my sons visa application using VLN number and it is showing no records found , has this happened to anyone else, can someone advise if this has happened.

Whereas previously I was able to track his application.

Any advice in regards to the above is greatly appreciated.


Regards, 
Vandana


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

vandanachaturvedi said:


> Hi
> I have been trying to track my sons visa application using VLN number and it is showing no records found , has this happened to anyone else, can someone advise if this has happened.
> 
> Whereas previously I was able to track his application.
> ...



Nothing to worry about..sometime their server not responding correctly. U can check someother day...it will show correctly....

but anyway this VLN tracking is of no use...

i suggest just look into your mail box...including junk box/trash/ spam..

search with ".gov.au"


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

saifnow said:


> Can you please give some more information on it like how much it will cost?
> 
> - It depends on the no. of total test given by CO, As I did the medical from Bangladesh it was only 8000 BDT in total for full medical test.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply.

How old was your child when this medical test happened?


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

manishku0007 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> How old was your child when this medical test happened?


Almost 2 years


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> How old was your child when this medical test happened?


manishku0007;

just for your information is your child is less than 2 years old there is no medical test for TB it is just a physical examination for your child in which they check all the physical signs to see if everything is normal as per his age and other than that there is no medical / blood test for your child so if your child is less than 2 years just relax and chill.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

mubksa said:


> manishku0007;
> 
> just for your information is your child is less than 2 years old there is no medical test for TB it is just a physical examination for your child in which they check all the physical signs to see if everything is normal as per his age and other than that there is no medical / blood test for your child so if your child is less than 2 years just relax and chill.


That is really give me some relief mubksa....


Thanks a lot..


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Can Parents Sign these Points?*

Hi All,
I had a question regarding 2 points/questions in the Child Visa Application forms.

1. In Form 47 CH - Point 56 - Australian Values
2. In Form 956 - Point 24 - Authorization for Migration Agent/Exempt Person

In our case, the child is 1 year old, so can these points be signed by parents?
Most of the other similar points where applicant's signature is required, explicitly say that Parents can sign for young children. But in these 2 points, it does not mention that.

Someone who has already filled and filed there cases (like Mubska ), can you please help clarify.

Thanks!


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> I had a question regarding 2 points/questions in the Child Visa Application forms.
> 
> 1. In Form 47 CH - Point 56 - Australian Values
> ...


munishghai74 Hope you are doing well. Don't worry even if they mention or not you / your wife have o sign on behalf of your children as they can't sign. But it will be better the one who is submitting the application e.g. you or your wife he / she should sign for every point as you both are guardians.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mubksa said:


> munishghai74 Hope you are doing well. Don't worry even if they mention or not you / your wife have o sign on behalf of your children as they can't sign. But it will be better the one who is submitting the application e.g. you or your wife he / she should sign for every point as you both are guardians.


Thank you Mubska (Once Again!).
I had the same thoughts, but it's always good to hear from someone who has already been through the process.

Appreciate the time and effort you are putting in to help everyone here.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> That is really give me some relief mubksa....
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot..


Done with Medicals for my daughters yesterday..

It was only general medical examination...completed within 2 hours.

Waiting for any further updates.

So from here how long it should take to get grant?


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Done with Medicals for my daughters yesterday..
> 
> It was only general medical examination...completed within 2 hours.
> 
> ...


If your child medical is completed it will be hopefully uploaded in a day or two by the relevant medical centre and if you haven't receive any other documents / requirements from the department I personally believe that you can expect a grant within a week or two because when I submitted the required documents I got the child visa in less than a week but still add some time for the grant otherwise you will be too eager for a grant.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: keep your fingers crossed..


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey...couple more questions regarding the forms.

Form 54 - Family Composition - I signed for the Main Applicant (1 yr old child) and the other signature it's asking for is a witness. Who would that be? Can my wife be the witness?? Or any other random person?
(If it can be a random person, how does the authorities know who really signed, as there is no place to provide contact info of the witness. This seems absurd.)

Form 1229 - Consent to Grant Visa to the Kid - It was mentioned that Form 1229 must be
accompanied by a certified copy of the other parent/person’s identification (eg. passport or driver’s licence).
Does this mean, we need to get the Driving License photocopy notarized? Or just a simple photocopy of Identity (Passport/Driving License) would do?

Can someone please clarify. Thanks!


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi..can anyone help please.


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

munishghai74 said:


> Hey...couple more questions regarding the forms.
> 
> Form 54 - Family Composition - I signed for the Main Applicant (1 yr old child) and the other signature it's asking for is a witness. Who would that be? Can my wife be the witness?? Or any other random person?
> (If it can be a random person, how does the authorities know who really signed, as there is no place to provide contact info of the witness. This seems absurd.)
> ...


For Visa Subclass 101, if I remember Correctly , there is no requirement of FORM 54. Please check again.

For Form 1229, I have only submitted certified/notarized copies of Passport for both of us as parent, you don't need driver's license with the form.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

saifnow said:


> For Visa Subclass 101, if I remember Correctly , there is no requirement of FORM 54. Please check again.
> 
> For Form 1229, I have only submitted certified/notarized copies of Passport for both of us as parent, you don't need driver's license with the form.


Thank you for your reply saifnow.
Form 54 is not a mandatory requirement. But it's an additional supporting document. It just shows the family tree of the applicant. But I'm confused about this witness thing. Who can that be and since there is no additional fields for stating the identity of the witness, can my friends just sign it?


Form 1229 requires requires copies of Identification, which can be any government issued card recognized by the authorities - Passport or Driving License both will be valid for this purpose.
As per my understanding, Certified Copy and Notarized Copy are two different things...so my doubt/question was, does the photocopy needs to be notarized or not. From your reply seems like it does. That's $30 more....grrr
This visa application process is a money eating machine.


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

munishghai74 said:


> Thank you for your reply saifnow.
> Form 54 is not a mandatory requirement. But it's an additional supporting document. It just shows the family tree of the applicant. But I'm confused about this witness thing. Who can that be and since there is no additional fields for stating the identity of the witness, can my friends just sign it?
> 
> 
> ...


FORM 54 - if CO asks for it, you may provide. But since it is not a requirement probability CO won't ask. FORM 80 is more important, so better you provide that.

Certified copy of passport should do. (As you need to submit copy of each document, and with form 40 and 47 you should submit certified/notarized, that supposed to cover for 1229, as during my case I was returned additional copies, and VFS office kept only single copies of each)


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

saifnow said:


> FORM 54 - if CO asks for it, you may provide. But since it is not a requirement probability CO won't ask. FORM 80 is more important, so better you provide that.
> 
> Certified copy of passport should do. (As you need to submit copy of each document, and with form 40 and 47 you should submit certified/notarized, that supposed to cover for 1229, as during my case I was returned additional copies, and VFS office kept only single copies of each)


Form 80?? I didn't find that listed as a required document anywhere. That's a new one.
I remember I submitted Form 80 for myself and my wife for 189 Application.
But Form 80 is needed for Child visa as well, I didnt know that.


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

munishghai74 said:


> Form 80?? I didn't find that listed as a required document anywhere. That's a new one.
> I remember I submitted Form 80 for myself and my wife for 189 Application.
> But Form 80 is needed for Child visa as well, I didnt know that.


It is not a requirement, but My CO asked for it.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

saifnow said:


> It is not a requirement, but My CO asked for it.



Hi saifnow,

can you share your child visa timeline?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Guys...

Very happy to share this news ....
just few mins ago... i had received grant for my twins daughter...

Timeline for their visa application: 

Application Lodgement Date at VFS : 14 September 2018

Application Received at Australia embassy: 17 September 2018

Request for Medical examination received on : 18th September ,2018 ( Though we noticed on 23rd Sep, 2018... it was there in junk folder)

Medical completed on : 26th Sep,2018.

Grant came on : 3rd Oct 2018.

Thanks a lot to all those guys who has shared their experience ...their feedback and information really helped me...

It came very quick...unexpected ...but yes it took lots of documentation which really take some good effort... but at the end...its worth it...

All the best ...for those who are waiting for the grant...


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Congratulations Manish!!
It took less than 3 weeks...that's super duper fast.

Which VFS center did you apply at by the way?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Very happy to share this news ....
> just few mins ago... i had received grant for my twins daughter...
> ...


Can you please share the email id from which the Medical Examination request came??
My application was received by Australian Embassy today, so would like to keep an eye on Inbox and Junk folder now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Congratulations Manish!!
> It took less than 3 weeks...that's super duper fast.
> 
> Which VFS center did you apply at by the way?



I applied it from VFS Kolkata and there was hardly any queue on that day...

VFS kolkata had more applicant for UK on that day...but for Australia ...i guess only 2-3 applicant on that day..


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Can you please share the email id from which the Medical Examination request came??
> My application was received by Australian Embassy today, so would like to keep an eye on Inbox and Junk folder now. :fingerscrossed:



Medical request came from [email protected]

But i suggest you do check regularly your Inbox, junk folder, Spam and Trash folder.

I told my wife to check her email with ".gov.au" .


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Wow..Congrats Manish..Hats off for getting grant in 3 weeks.. 
I submitted child visa application on 13-Aug..Still no response on medical test..


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Wow..Congrats Manish..Hats off for getting grant in 3 weeks..
> I submitted child visa application on 13-Aug..Still no response on medical test..


Usually it should have come...

Are you checking your mails...as i have mentioned earlier ..please check your mailbox different folder..

Or else you can also lodge an enquiry in respect to your application.


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

manishku0007 said:


> Usually it should have come...
> 
> Are you checking your mails...as i have mentioned earlier ..please check your mailbox different folder..
> 
> Or else you can also lodge an enquiry in respect to your application.



Yes Manish.Thoroughly checked all mail folders with '.gov.au'.I thought of lodging an inquiry to home affairs but they have cleared mentioned this ''Note that we will not respond to case status enquiries within the Global visa and citizenship processing times.''

Not sure if they will reply to my inquiry. Do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks,
Shyam Sundar.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Yes Manish.Thoroughly checked all mail folders with '.gov.au'.I thought of lodging an inquiry to home affairs but they have cleared mentioned this ''Note that we will not respond to case status enquiries within the Global visa and citizenship processing times.''
> 
> Not sure if they will reply to my inquiry. Do you have any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


No harm in lodging any enquiry....what the worst can happen.they wont respond...so..just try...You never know..they suddenly wake up and start working on your application....give a shot..


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

manishku0007 said:


> No harm in lodging any enquiry....what the worst can happen.they wont respond...so..just try...You never know..they suddenly wake up and start working on your application....give a shot..


Enquiry sent to home affairs..Let's wait for reply..


----------



## Karthik1989 (May 13, 2017)

*Granted..*

Guys,

I have not been very active on the forum but just wanted to share my experience with people here.

I am in Australia right now.

4th SEP 2017 => Me and my wife were granted PR. We validated our visas and returned back to India in the same month as we were expecting a baby.

2nd JAN 2018 => Blessed with a baby girl.

11th JUL 2018 => I travelled to Australia alone, wife and baby back in India 

17th SEP 2018 => 1st day at work here in Sydney

21st SEP 2018 => Applied for my daughter's PR from VFS Chennai

26th SEP 2018 => Request for health examination

28th SEP 2018 => Completed health examination

4th OCT 2018 => Grant

Got the grant in less than 2 weeks.

Note:
Submitted PCC and all other documents in advance. As most of you guys already know, but for people who dont know this, after 1st July 2018, health examinations cannot be done upfront.

All the best for parents anxiously waiting for their child's visa.

Cheers!


----------



## Karthik1989 (May 13, 2017)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Very happy to share this news ....
> just few mins ago... i had received grant for my twins daughter...
> ...


Hey Manish. Congratulations for the grant. Have you verified the visa details on VEVO yet? I cant verify it yet. Not sure if it takes a day or two.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Karthik1989 said:


> Hey Manish. Congratulations for the grant. Have you verified the visa details on VEVO yet? I cant verify it yet. Not sure if it takes a day or two.



Yesterday when i submitted it on VEVO app but it didnt come in the mailbox.

It came in the today's morning.


----------



## Karthik1989 (May 13, 2017)

Thats good. Thanks


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Create Filter to avoid Spam*

I was just thinking, how can I avoid the situation that important emails from Australian Authorities (like request for Health Exam or any other email) goes to Spam folder.

Well, one simple thing we can do is create a Filter for it.
I created a filter saying any email from domain ".gov.au" should not go to SPAM ever.

For reference: How to whitelist an email address with Gmail, Outlook.com or Yahoo! Mail - OnlineGroups.net blog


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Enquiry sent to home affairs..Let's wait for reply..


Finally after 2 months, received health request letter for my son.. It seems they have already sent mail on 14-Aug but unfortunately i didn't receive it..Not sure what went wrong as i keep track of mail daily.. Thanks Manish for enquiry information..


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Dear All,

Do we need to submit new PCC again for applying the visa 101?
is form 1229 mandatory to submit ? 

Regards,


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

manishku0007 said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Very happy to share this news ....
> just few mins ago... i had received grant for my twins daughter...
> ...


Congratulations for the visa and thank you for the wishes.

One small question, after you completed the medical, How you intimated DFAT?
1. Just replied to the mail (or)
2. Used the enquiry link in the mail and sent it as an enquiry?


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Do we need to submit new PCC again for applying the visa 101?
> is form 1229 mandatory to submit ?
> ...



Yes it is required for both parents. 
I advise you to submit your child visa application with fresh PCC as you never know when CO start working on your application.

Usually PCC is valid for 1 yr.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Do we need to submit new PCC again for applying the visa 101?
> is form 1229 mandatory to submit ?
> ...


FORM 1229 is mandatory. It is easy and substitute of statuary declaration.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> Congratulations for the visa and thank you for the wishes.
> 
> One small question, after you completed the medical, How you intimated DFAT?
> 1. Just replied to the mail (or)
> 2. Used the enquiry link in the mail and sent it as an enquiry?


Sorry for my less knowledge ...but What is DFAT?

Anyway, after medical we did nothing. Its medical center responsibilities to send details to Australian home affairs. 

Max you can do ..a cross verification with medical center whether they have sent medical report or not ....you can call to them and check it.

It usually comes within 10-15 days or so. In my case it was pretty quick.


Anyway..just relax now..and pray for early grant.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

manishku0007 said:


> Sorry for my less knowledge ...but What is DFAT?
> 
> Anyway, after medical we did nothing. Its medical center responsibilities to send details to Australian home affairs.
> 
> ...


The HAP ID came from domain dfat.gov.au, DFAT Department of Foreign Affairs and trade. 

For information we can view the status of our medical report, search for portal emedical use Last name, HAP ID and date of birth you can see the status of report. It’s the same place where we can download the referral letter. Once the medical is done the referral button changes to information.

I attached original PCCs to the paper application, but still the mail requested for medical and PCC any idea on this?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> The HAP ID came from domain dfat.gov.au, DFAT Department of Foreign Affairs and trade.
> 
> For information we can view the status of our medical report, search for portal emedical use Last name, HAP ID and date of birth you can see the status of report. It’s the same place where we can download the referral letter. Once the medical is done the referral button changes to information.
> 
> I attached original PCCs to the paper application, but still the mail requested for medical and PCC any idea on this?


I would recommend..once your Medical is done, reply to their email requesting them to check the Paper Application documents again, as the Original PCC document was sent along with it. It can simply be an overlook...human error.
And let's see what they say.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

munishghai74 said:


> I would recommend..once your Medical is done, reply to their email requesting them to check the Paper Application documents again, as the Original PCC document was sent along with it. It can simply be an overlook...human error.
> And let's see what they say.


Thank you.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

I replied to the mail and I got a standard message. It seems we have to use the enquiry link to submit the documents.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

One more question, once the visa of the child is approved, does it shows in sponsors immi account? This becomes more relevant if you want to update any information (passport, address etc.)about the child in later date.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> One more question, once the visa of the child is approved, does it shows in sponsors immi account? This becomes more relevant if you want to update any information (passport, address etc.)about the child in later date.




No it doesnt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello Folks,

I'm thrilled to say that my son got 101 visa grant yesterday. It's been exactly 2 months from date of submission. Below timeline has relevant details. Thanks fellow expats for your help.

ANZSCO: 261313
EA Positive: 07/02/2018
EOI Lodged: 09/02/2018
NSW Pre-invite: 16/02/2018
NSW nomination Lodged: 19/02/2018 - 190
NSW Approval: 02/03/2018
Visa Lodged: 06/03/2018
Medicals: 13/03/2018
PCC: 26/03/2018

Direct Grant: :23/05/2018 (Team:Brisbane)

Child Visa Lodged:13/08/2018
Application received @ VFS Delhi: 14/08/2018
Health Request Letter from Delhi Embassy: 09/10/2018
Medicals: 11/10/2018

Visa Grant: :12/10/2018


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone who submitted the payment online via debit card? Whats the process?


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Anyone who submitted the payment online via debit card? Whats the process?


It’s simple.

1. Log in to immi acccount
2. Go to payment section , manage payment 
3. Select advance payment for paper based application ( use applicant name and details)
4. Select the visa type and processing center will be NEW DELHI for Indians and respective counsulate locations for their countries
5. And pay using the card details
6. Please check you card limits before you start and let your bank know about the transactions
7. You have to submit the application in 30 days of payment.
8. If things go south, don’t worry there is a refund link for the same payment done. 
9. VFS Mumbai not accepted card payments they wanted cash or DD, I am not sure about other VFS locations.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

By the way I used the same process to pay my daughter’s visa application


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

47CH Part D.
Family Members migrating with you... Yes? No?
This means Mother Father, Sister? Already PR Holder but not living in Australia currently ... What should I answer?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> 47CH Part D.
> Family Members migrating with you... Yes? No?
> This means Mother Father, Sister? Already PR Holder but not living in Australia currently ... What should I answer?


I have similar case as yours. Got PR last year, but living outside Australia.
Applied for daughter last week...I answered NO to this, as my understanding is, we already migrated when 189 visa process and first entry to Australia was done.


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

minti22 said:


> 47CH Part D.
> Family Members migrating with you... Yes? No?
> This means Mother Father, Sister? Already PR Holder but not living in Australia currently ... What should I answer?


In my case I have given yes, (for all who are going along)


----------



## monti_d (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello Guys,
I would like to thank this forum for providing guidance for child visa process. Would like to pass on knowledge gathered. I have read post since page 40 onwards.
I have applied in Hyderbad vfs on 19 sept and received grant on 11 oct. Request for medical came on 19th itself but medical done on 27 sept just because I missed to check spam folder.

Checklist – Must have
1.	Form 40CH – by the sponsors
2.	Form 47 CH – by the child
3.	Form 1229
4.	Form 54
5.	Child 2 Passport size photographs (4 if a Health checkup is not done)
6.	Child passport and birth certificate certified copies (can be done at VFS center as well)
7.	Attach certified passport Xerox copies of your and yours partner
8.	Your Employment letter certified copies (6 salary slips, offer letter, hike letter, proof of employment letter, form 16 tax, I have taken all)
9.	Your and yours partner Police clearance certificates (within 1 year validity)
10.	Proof of length of stay in Aus - copy of arrival stamp, tickets and boarding passes
11.	PR Grant docs
Checklist – Nice to have
12.	Child vaccination card (take it at the medical centre as well)
13.	Intention to arrive in Aus: Offer letter from new firm, other enquires. Highlight plan for migration, education for my elder child, expenses etc
Other info
1.	Child is not required to be present while submitting application in VFS.
2.	Medical can be done only after application is submitted as they have removed this visa option, even VFS can’t help.
3.	Keep one set of documents for your reference
4.	VFS Checklist - [www]vfsglobal.com/Australia/india/pdf/checklist-child-80313.pdf
5.	DIBP checklist - www]homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/101-#tab-content-1
6.	Email ids: enquiry-india[at]homeaffairs.gov.au & india.migrationvisas[at]dfat.gov.au (important to check in SPAM as well)
7.	Statutory not required if giving form 1229
8.	Medical checkup, basic height and weight and consultation (no blood test or XRAY)
9.	Form 40ch
a.	Part C, can leave blank for q8,9, Child’s name in own language or script, Other ways used to spell the child’s name
b.	part k leave it blank, if you not in Aus
10.	Form 47ch
a.	Q19,20,21 can leave blank or N/A
b.	Part C, Q24 can have No and goto part D directly

Payment can be done at vfs center by cash or credit card as well.
Thanks


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

monti_d said:


> Hello Guys,
> I would like to thank this forum for providing guidance for child visa process. Would like to pass on knowledge gathered. I have read post since page 40 onwards.
> I have applied in Hyderbad vfs on 19 sept and received grant on 11 oct. Request for medical came on 19th itself but medical done on 27 sept just because I missed to check spam folder.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience Monti.
My documents were received by Australian Embassy on Oct 3rd and still waiting for Medical request. Not a lot of time, but I was expecting it would be done sooner, as I applied in Washington DC, US ...and queue here is relatively much shorter than in India.

Can you please tell me who's signature you got as Witness on Form 54?
I was trying to get that info and the Australian "Global Service Centre for Visa, Citizenship" center guided me to a list of people with jobs like Doctors, Police, Magistrate and all. Getting a signature from them in India is easy, but in US it's a pain.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

in form 1229 what do we write in Transaction
Reference Number ?


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> in form 1229 what do we write in Transaction
> Reference Number ?


I left it blank....


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

What is form 54? and where can i download it from? is it the kind of statuary declaration?


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

minti22 said:


> What is form 54? and where can i download it from? is it the kind of statuary declaration?


It's a family composition form. You can get it from here

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/departmental-forms


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

monti_d said:


> Hello Guys,
> I would like to thank this forum for providing guidance for child visa process. Would like to pass on knowledge gathered. I have read post since page 40 onwards.
> I have applied in Hyderbad vfs on 19 sept and received grant on 11 oct. Request for medical came on 19th itself but medical done on 27 sept just because I missed to check spam folder.
> 
> ...


47 ch.. Q23...Value child intends to bring to australia?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Form 54 will be filled w.r.t Kid...(his parents and brother sister) or sponsor? or both parents?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Form 54 will be filled w.r.t Kid...(his parents and brother sister) or sponsor? or both parents?


W.R.T Kid...his parents and siblings.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> 47 ch.. Q23...Value child intends to bring to australia?


In answered it to be $1000 - an estimated sum of baby's clothes, toys and all random stuff.
The question is not that important, unless you plan to bring a lot of expensive stuff like gold, jewelry or god knows what... enough to be a red flag for customs.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

munishghai74 said:


> W.R.T Kid...his parents and siblings.


and the sponsor will sign it?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

We have to take appointment from V.f.s with babies name? and what procedure will be followed there?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> and the sponsor will sign it?


The main applicant should sign it. But in case the applicant is too young to sign (which probably is the case), the parent can sign it...like it's done in 47 CH.

Don't ask me, who can be the Witness for Witness signature..since I'm also looking for that information and haven't got a good answer yet. I skipped this Form from the application just because of that (hoping my Case Officer doesn't ask for it), as this one is not a mandate.
In case you get info on who can the witness be, please do post here.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> We have to take appointment from V.f.s with babies name? and what procedure will be followed there?


No idea about this...as I applied from US. And here there was no VFS center..had to directly courier the paper application to Australian Embassy.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone knows if they return the PCC's after processing...? or is it lost for forever?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

I am not living in my home country how can I attest/certify my documents? does it necessarily have to be my embassy ? or I can get it done from any attestation services available in city ?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> I am not living in my home country how can I attest/certify my documents? does it necessarily have to be my embassy ? or I can get it done from any attestation services available in city ?


I dont think so... u can take appointment from any country u r residing in.. open the vfs for that country and u will know for sure what to do


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

minti22 said:


> I dont think so... u can take appointment from any country u r residing in.. open the vfs for that country and u will know for sure what to do


VFS site only tells to get the certified documents,

I will appreciate if any user can tel me how did you get the attestation done while living outside your home country ?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

47Ch. PartK. Q50. All written communications about this application should be sent to:
1. The Applicant 
2. Authorized Reciepient
Child is main applicant
So should i add myself(sponsor) as authorized reciepient and check 2 here?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

47Ch PartN Q56> All persons included in this application must sign it? I believe only I (sponsor) will sign in place of Kid? there are a lot of signature boxes


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> 47Ch. PartK. Q50. All written communications about this application should be sent to:
> 1. The Applicant
> 2. Authorized Reciepient
> Child is main applicant
> So should i add myself(sponsor) as authorized reciepient and check 2 here?


Yep..check 2 and fill the additional form for Exempt person - Form 956.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> VFS site only tells to get the certified documents,
> 
> I will appreciate if any user can tel me how did you get the attestation done while living outside your home country ?


I live outside my home country. I got my docs attested at a Public Notary.
Basically any authorized personal who has a licensed from State / Federal government to Notarize/Certify documents should work.

Not sure why you asked about Embassy. There is no mention in application process, that documents have to be attested by your embassy.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> 47Ch PartN Q56> All persons included in this application must sign it? I believe only I (sponsor) will sign in place of Kid? there are a lot of signature boxes


Yep. Keep signing Daddy...Fill all the boxes.
You are in-charge!


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

minti22 said:


> We have to take appointment from V.f.s with babies name? and what procedure will be followed there?


You can take it on babies name. In India it’s online. You have register yourself and take an appointment.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Anyone knows if they return the PCC's after processing...? or is it lost for forever?


They take the original PCC. or you can submit a notarised PCC if you want your original back.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> VFS site only tells to get the certified documents,
> 
> I will appreciate if any user can tel me how did you get the attestation done while living outside your home country ?



VFS also provides a service called certification. Just take photocopies and originals they will certify the documents for you and return the originals.

They charge nominal for it. In India it’s 10 inr per document.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> VFS also provides a service called certification. Just take photocopies and originals they will certify the documents for you and return the originals.
> 
> They charge nominal for it. In India it’s 10 inr per document.


Wow...didnt know that. This is such a helpful service from VFS.
I paid $15 for notarization here. Almost Rs 1000 per doc.


----------



## Aus_migration (Oct 17, 2018)

*Submitted on 10th Oct 2018*

Hi All,

I have submitted at VFS Hyderabad and completed medicals on 16th Oct 2018. Awaiting grant.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Aus_migration said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted at VFS Hyderabad and completed medicals on 16th Oct 2018. Awaiting grant.


Best of Luck ... When did you received the medical request?


----------



## Aus_migration (Oct 17, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Best of Luck ... When did you received the medical request?


Received the request on 11th Oct 2018 and got the medicals done on 16th Oct 2018.

Whats your timeline?

Appreciate if others can also share their timelines to get an idea of the processing time.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

47ch.
50. All written communications about this application should be sent to: (Tick one box only)
The applicant
(All written communications will be sent to the applicant’s address for communications provided in this form)
OR
Authorised recipient
(You should complete form 956A Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient )
OR
Migration agent
OR
Exempt person
(Your migration agent/exempt person should complete form 956 Advice by a migration
agent/exempt person)


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

47Ch
56 and 57 has signature option for Main Applicant and then four more boxes.... should i just sign the Main applicant box on behalf of my kid and leave the rest empty?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the
child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
travel to, or stay in, Australia?

what is the answer to this question#32 in form 47CH... do Parents come in Family unit ? we are not migrating with the child since we already hav the PR.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

i cannot see any visa number in our documents starting with letter "V" as mention in the form


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the
> child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
> travel to, or stay in, Australia?
> 
> what is the answer to this question#32 in form 47CH... do Parents come in Family unit ? we are not migrating with the child since we already hav the PR.


No.
Family Unit means (Child's spouse and kids) so No in this case


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

how to fill Part M of payment details in form 47CH


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> how to fill Part M of payment details in form 47CH


I will apply from Pakistan. I enquired at VFS Isb they said that we accept Bank Demand Draft in the name of Australian High Commission Isb... They said no to cash and no to online payment.
You total is 2407 which is auto calculated rest of the things are 0 as there are no additional applicants and and end mention that u have paid via OTher method and in box mention Demand Draft


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

so base application charge will be 2470aud and thats it.
I am based in qatar so i think i can pay thru debit card


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> so base application charge will be 2470aud and thats it.
> I am based in qatar so i think i can pay thru debit card


Please call VFS office Qatar and confirm bfr u make payment


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

I applied in VFS Mumbai.
My time line
05 Oct 2018 Submitted PCC and required document with online payment
08 Oct 2018 Application received at Delhi counsulate
08 Oct 2018 Medical and PCC request
09 Oct 2018 Medical complete and hospital uploaded the result to Home affairs
09 Oct 2018 information update to DFAT, through the enquiry link in mail request.
Counting days for grant.....&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Aus_migration (Oct 17, 2018)

mSwKaNa said:


> I applied in VFS Mumbai.
> My time line
> 05 Oct 2018 Submitted PCC and required document with online payment
> 08 Oct 2018 Application received at Delhi counsulate
> ...


Any Update? Have you checked your spam folder?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Aus_migration said:


> Any Update? Have you checked your spam folder?


I suppose that they do background verification of the documents that must be taking time. These days the grants are coming by 2-8 weeks in general


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Aus_migration said:


> Any Update? Have you checked your spam folder?


You won’t believe I do it on hourly basis....from 06am to 10Pm....


----------



## monti_d (Oct 28, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience Monti.
> My documents were received by Australian Embassy on Oct 3rd and still waiting for Medical request. Not a lot of time, but I was expecting it would be done sooner, as I applied in Washington DC, US ...and queue here is relatively much shorter than in India.
> 
> Can you please tell me who's signature you got as Witness on Form 54?
> I was trying to get that info and the Australian "Global Service Centre for Visa, Citizenship" center guided me to a list of people with jobs like Doctors, Police, Magistrate and all. Getting a signature from them in India is easy, but in US it's a pain.



Apologies for late reply, I have taken my wife signature in witness place. They have accepted it.


----------



## monti_d (Oct 28, 2016)

minti22 said:


> 47 ch.. Q23...Value child intends to bring to australia?


i have put 5000 aud


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

monti_d said:


> Hello Guys,
> I would like to thank this forum for providing guidance for child visa process. Would like to pass on knowledge gathered. I have read post since page 40 onwards.
> I have applied in Hyderbad vfs on 19 sept and received grant on 11 oct. Request for medical came on 19th itself but medical done on 27 sept just because I missed to check spam folder.
> 
> ...


Request for medical came on same day of application... wow... at what time u submit application?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

monti_d said:


> Apologies for late reply, I have taken my wife signature in witness place. They have accepted it.


Thank you for replying Monti.
So your wife just signed it right. I mean, no additional details provided....like Name, Address or Contact Info of the Witness doing the sign.

It's kind of weird why they even ask for it, without giving any space to put down witness details.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Raising a Query*

Hi, anyone knows how to ask a question or raise an inquiry for your case.

My application was received by the Australian Embassy about 3 weeks back and I haven't heard anything from them yet. Not even a confirmation of Application received and being processed.

I know 3 weeks is not a lot time. But considering how quickly cases are being wrapped up these days in India, I expect it to be even faster in US, because of relatively Shorter Queue and Lower risk country.

Thank you!


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

What to expect at vfs on The day of appointment? Can anyone please share their experience like they went there and how th process ran over there ?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

What to expect at vfs


----------



## monti_d (Oct 28, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Request for medical came on same day of application... wow... at what time u submit application?


morning time 9:15am


----------



## monti_d (Oct 28, 2016)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi, anyone knows how to ask a question or raise an inquiry for your case.
> 
> My application was received by the Australian Embassy about 3 weeks back and I haven't heard anything from them yet. Not even a confirmation of Application received and being processed.
> 
> ...


would suggest check spam with gov.au keyword or any other combinations...


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

munishghai74 said:


> Hi, anyone knows how to ask a question or raise an inquiry for your case.
> 
> My application was received by the Australian Embassy about 3 weeks back and I haven't heard anything from them yet. Not even a confirmation of Application received and being processed.
> 
> ...


You can use this link to raise enquiry

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...n/forms/online/australian-immigration-enquiry


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

monti_d said:


> would suggest check spam with gov.au keyword or any other combinations...


I check it every day. Sometimes thrice a day


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> You can use this link to raise enquiry
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...n/forms/online/australian-immigration-enquiry


Thank you. If I don't hear back anything by Monday, will do it.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Any one who applied from Pakistan, Are they also collecting original PCC's? One of my friend said that they returned him back the PCC's stating that we don't keep anything original except for payment.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mannish how do u know that ur application was received? If u didn’t received any email ?? Better to check with embacy


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Any one who applied from Pakistan, Are they also collecting original PCC's? One of my friend said that they returned him back the PCC's stating that we don't keep anything original except for payment.


I'm not from Pakistan, but I remember one of the members here "Mubska" mentioned she sent Color photocopies of the Originals and kept Originals herself for record and in case needed in future.

I would say, that's a safer route, as you will have the possession of originals at all time. And like another member here on this forum mentioned (cant remember the guy's name), he submitted original PCCs in the paper application and then the Embassy replied back saying "Can you please share the PCC doc". Crazy things happen 

Plus, if you send Photocopy and not Originals, Worst case scenario will be...they will send you an email saying...Please share the original PCC document.....which is not bad at all, unless you are in an emergency.

So long story short....Send Color Photocopies. Keep the Originals with you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Mannish how do u know that ur application was received? If u didn’t received any email ?? Better to check with embacy


I know because I sent the courier by Fedex and they provide tracking system along with confirmed signature that it was received by some person at the destination location.

Still no reply from Embassy though. :mad2:


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I have just started to apply 101 visa for my newborn. Baby and the mother are in India. I am in Australia. Mother was in Australia for 1.5 years. We both have PR since Dec 2017. Baby was born in Aug 2018.

I have a question reg which form to fill. 47CH or 40CH? Both seems same to me.



> 1. For applicants of subclass 101, 102 and 117 visas:
> a. A completed and signed Form 47CH - Application for migration to Australia by a
> child
> b. A completed and signed Form 40CH - Application of Sponsorship for a child to
> migrate to Australia


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

You have to fill both along with form 1229, 54,956


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

minti22 said:


> You have to fill both along with form 1229, 54,956


no need of 54 and 956....
are they necessary ?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Is attestation/certifying of documents necessary? or if we do a colored copy of all documents it will work too? Since when I applied for my visa and my wife ( with form-80 etc) I attached colored copies and it worked.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

You are helping kid fill his/her form so in his form u have to mention it and further add ur detail as exempt person so it is necessary to submit


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

At what time during day embacy notifies abt applications being received ?
Are the COs located in Australia or our own country ?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Responses comes during working days only?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

It Clearly says in Form 47CH :
If the applicant is a child who is under 16 years of age, the child’s
parent, relative or guardian may complete and sign the form on
the child’s behalf (depending on the visa for which the child is
applying).

So I guess we dont need to fill form 956 since thye already know that parents are filling it


----------



## Ali.ksa (Aug 7, 2018)

*Child 101 timelines*

Has anyone received a grant recently from Australian High Commission, New Delhi or has applied of late.

Lets track the applications here to understand the current processing times.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

How soon the embassy responses back on the application being received?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone from Pakistan who recently applied? how long it took for CO to ask for medical request?


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Anyone from Pakistan who recently applied? how long it took for CO to ask for medical request?


I applied on 14th September from VFS Islamabad.

Got request for medical and additional documents a few days back on 17th October.

What about you?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Applied on 19.10.18
Now waiting for case officer contact for medical


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Applied and medical completed on 08 Oct 2018. Waiting for Grant...


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> It Clearly says in Form 47CH :
> If the applicant is a child who is under 16 years of age, the child’s
> parent, relative or guardian may complete and sign the form on
> the child’s behalf (depending on the visa for which the child is
> ...


Your last line made me chuckle.

If someone says, a certain thing CAN BE done...it does not mean, it is being done.
956 form will not be filled, if someone is completing his own application. So that means in your case, if you don't give 956, it means your child filled the form.

Decide for yourself my friend. layball:


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello All,

I applied for my daughter child visa 101 on Aug 29th, 2018 at Hyderabad, India. Still, no response.

Have you guys applied on those days and got any response?


----------



## Ali.ksa (Aug 7, 2018)

You need to check your spam folder. You should atleast have received the acknowledgement confirming the receipt at the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ali.ksa said:


> You need to check your spam folder. You should atleast have received the acknowledgement confirming the receipt at the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.


I believe this is for Satish.

Check your spam box for emails from "gov.au". Should have gotten something by now.

If not, you can raise an enquiry as it has been 2 months...and most of the applications are not taking this long now...not for the acknowledgement / medical at least.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Manish have u got any response regarding application being received ? Dis u checked with embassy on Monday ?


----------



## Ali.ksa (Aug 7, 2018)

Any update on your application.

The DFAT link says it will be responded to in 5 working days so its been more than 5 working days since your DFAT enquiry. Have you received the grant or any notification in your spam folder or inbox?


----------



## Ali.ksa (Aug 7, 2018)

mSwKaNa said:


> I applied in VFS Mumbai.
> My time line
> 05 Oct 2018 Submitted PCC and required document with online payment
> 08 Oct 2018 Application received at Delhi counsulate
> ...


Any update on your application?

The DFAT link has a response time of 5 working days. Have you received the grant or any notification in the spam folder or inbox?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi All,
Does VFS statuses change after 'Application forwarded to Embassy'? Is it worth checking its status after that?


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

Ali.ksa said:


> Any update on your application.
> 
> The DFAT link says it will be responded to in 5 working days so its been more than 5 working days since your DFAT enquiry. Have you received the grant or any notification in your spam folder or inbox?


Could you please provide that DFAT LINK ?


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Ali.ksa said:


> Any update on your application?
> 
> The DFAT link has a response time of 5 working days. Have you received the grant or any notification in the spam folder or inbox?


No news as of now...:tsk:


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Manish have u got any response regarding application being received ? Dis u checked with embassy on Monday ?


Waiting for something makes you anxious and seems like Time goes sloooooooowly.
I realized it was only 2 weeks since I launched the application, so I decided to wait for one more week.

And luckily on Tuesday (Oct 23), I got the email from Washington Embassy for acknowledgement of Application and Request for Medical.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Medical is requested in a separate email. I just received application received email


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...n/forms/online/australian-immigration-enquiry

This is the link for enquiry.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Medical is requested in a separate email? I just received application received email


Anyone can answer this ?


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

minti22 said:


> Medical is requested in a separate email. I just received application received email


For me, it was in the same email. No idea if they use same template for all or it's case by case basis and on the discretion of case officer. This is what I got.


Dear Mr Ghai
This email is to acknowledge the receipt of your application for migration
for a Child Migration Visa (subclass 101) which was lodged in Washington
on 3 October 2018.

PROCESSING REQUIREMENTS
While we have not initially assessed your child's application, you can
assist in the streamlining of the application by ensuring that it is
complete.

Medicals
If you have not already done so, we strongly encourage you to initiate the
medical checks for your child. Medical forms must be completed by a panel
doctor.
The list of panel doctors can be found on our website.
Your panel doctor may request you to provide your HAP ID which is: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Great 👍 
I believe they have different formats


munishghai74 said:


> minti22 said:
> 
> 
> > Medical is requested in a separate email. I just received application received email
> ...


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

minti22 said:


> minti22 said:
> 
> 
> > Medical is requested in a separate email? I just received application received email
> ...


Yes I received it in different emails


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

Is there a way to complete the medicals before submitting the application? My wife and the baby are living in a city far from their closest VFS office (Chennai). Also, medicals can be done only in Apollo Chennai. We would like to avoid travelling twice to Chennai. If possible, can we get the HAP id first, do the medicals and then submit the application the next day?


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

emaillenin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there a way to complete the medicals before submitting the application? My wife and the baby are living in a city far from their closest VFS office (Chennai). Also, medicals can be done only in Apollo Chennai. We would like to avoid travelling twice to Chennai. If possible, can we get the HAP id first, do the medicals and then submit the application the next day?



From July 2018, getting HAP ID in advance is not possible. First apply and you can do Medical.

Check with VFS chennai, you can send documents through courier or your friends/relative can submit application on your behalf. By the way you don't need to take your Kid for application submission.

and One more thing if your Kid is more than Two years old, you will be taking the Kid twice to the hospital because of TB test and both the visits will have a gap of 48HRS.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

mSwKaNa said:


> From July 2018, getting HAP ID in advance is not possible. First apply and you can do Medical.
> 
> Check with VFS chennai, you can send documents through courier or your friends/relative can submit application on your behalf. By the way you don't need to take your Kid for application submission.
> 
> and One more thing if your Kid is more than Two years old, you will be taking the Kid twice to the hospital because of TB test and both the visits will have a gap of 48HRS.


Thanks for the reply. Actually the hospital is in Chennai too. So we need to take the baby (3 months old now) for the medicals right?


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

emaillenin said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually the hospital is in Chennai too. So we need to take the baby (3 months old now) for the medicals right?


Ok for three months old it’s just a physical examination, takes 10 minutes 

Yes you have to take the baby to the hospital, they will take a photo and update.the same in to the system


----------



## Ramcp (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello,

Is there anyone who has applied child Visa 101 in August 2018 and still waiting for the grant? 

I have applied child visa 101 for my 3 months old on 28th August and still waiting for grant. Anyone else in the same boat?

Regards,
Ram


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello all,


I have applied for my child visa at Cairo, Egypt 2 months ago , then I got medical , and Bio-metric request .But the issue is my child is not in Egypt Now , we are in Qatar for 3 months Visit . so what should I do 

Conduct the Medical and Bio-Medical In approved locations In Qatar, or... 

please advise ,

Thanks In advance .


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

samgrace said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I have applied for my child visa at Cairo, Egypt 2 months ago , then I got medical , and Bio-metric request .But the issue is my child is not in Egypt Now , we are in Qatar for 3 months Visit . so what should I do
> ...


I don't think there is any restriction on the Medical Exam, like it has to be done in the same country as country of residence or country from where Visa was applied. As long as it is done at one of the centers listed on Home Affairs website, it should be ok.
If you want to confirm, you can call the Global Service Centre for Visa, Citizenship. The number is +61 2 6196 0196 and they should be able to confirm.
Also, you can call the Medical Center where you plan to get the Medical done and they can also confirm, if it's feasible or not.


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

You are tottaly , I Have contacted CO and confirmed the same , thanks


----------



## Ramcp (Oct 29, 2018)

Any updates??


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

R u done with medicals ramcp?


----------



## Ramcp (Oct 29, 2018)

minti22 said:


> R u done with medicals ramcp?


Yes i did. Medicals had been submitted on Sep 12th 2018.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Any one applied in Sep/Oct 2018 received grant?


----------



## Ali.ksa (Aug 7, 2018)

Applied on Oct 4th 2018
Medicals done on Oct 15th 2018.
Awaiting eagerly for the grant!!

Any one else applied in Aug, Sept or Oct 2018 and awaiting grant.


----------



## Ramcp (Oct 29, 2018)

Ali.ksa said:


> Applied on Oct 4th 2018
> Medicals done on Oct 15th 2018.
> Awaiting eagerly for the grant!!
> 
> Any one else applied in Aug, Sept or Oct 2018 and awaiting grant.




I applied on August 28th and Completed Medicals on Sep 12th. Still awaiting grant.


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

Applied 30/8/2018
Medical Request , Biometric and acknowledgment (One Email) 30/10/2018 Two Months 
Medical completed, and Biometric collected 4/11/2018
Waiting Visa Granted ?????????


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

So no one got grant recently for like 3-4 weeks?


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

I am happy to announce that my daughter received her grant. Thank you for your support.

My time line for reference 
05 Oct 2018 Submitted PCC and required document with online payment
08 Oct 2018 Application received at Delhi counsulate
08 Oct 2018 Medical and PCC request
09 Oct 2018 Medical complete and hospital uploaded the result to Home affairs
09 Oct 2018 information update to DFAT, through the enquiry link in mail request
13 Nov 2018 Grant


----------



## Ramcp (Oct 29, 2018)

Ali.ksa said:


> Applied on Oct 4th 2018
> Medicals done on Oct 15th 2018.
> Awaiting eagerly for the grant!!
> 
> Any one else applied in Aug, Sept or Oct 2018 and awaiting grant.





mSwKaNa said:


> I am happy to announce that my daughter received her grant. Thank you for your support.
> 
> My time line for reference
> 05 Oct 2018 Submitted PCC and required document with online payment
> ...



Congratulations Mate!!!


----------



## shehbaz (Aug 1, 2018)

Ali.ksa said:


> Applied on Oct 4th 2018
> Medicals done on Oct 15th 2018.
> Awaiting eagerly for the grant!!
> 
> Any one else applied in Aug, Sept or Oct 2018 and awaiting grant.


Applied on 14th September 
Medicals done on october 19th,2018
waiting for grant.


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ali.ksa said:


> Applied on Oct 4th 2018
> Medicals done on Oct 15th 2018.
> Awaiting eagerly for the grant!!
> 
> Any one else applied in Aug, Sept or Oct 2018 and awaiting grant.


Applied: Oct 3, 2018
Medical Request: Oct 23, 2018
Medical Completed: Oct 27, 2018
Grant: Waiiiiiiiting


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, I'm from Malaysia and happy to announce my son just received his grant today!

My time line for reference 
01 Nov 2018 Application submitted at VFS Kuala Lumpur
02 Nov 2018 Application received at Consulate
05 Nov 2018 Medicals requested
07 Nov 2018 Medicals completed 
08 Nov 2018 Hospital uploaded medicals result to Home Affairs
20 Nov 2018 Grant received


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

pharisk said:


> Hi, I'm from Malaysia and happy to announce my son just received his grant today!
> 
> My time line for reference
> 01 Nov 2018 Application submitted at VFS Kuala Lumpur
> ...


Congrats Pharisk!
Did they give IED for the baby? Or it's open to any future date?


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

munishghai74 said:


> pharisk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm from Malaysia and happy to announce my son just received his grant today!
> ...


Thank you Munishghai.

Just like the standard visa, its one year from medical date.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Is there any way we can check for status of our paper based application after its received in High Commission through any portal or anything?


----------



## Kalyanig (Oct 17, 2018)

mihirkishor1 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Is anyone waiting for their child visa who applied in Feb 2018 from Washington DC, USA embassy?
> What is the regular processing time that people have seen recently? Is there any way to contact and get any info where the processing is at right now?
> ...


HI Mihir, 
I have applied for my daughter'a child visa at Washington Embassy. Did you receive your visa. How much time did it take?


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

How did you send your documents to the embassy.



Kalyanig said:


> HI Mihir,
> I have applied for my daughter'a child visa at Washington Embassy. Did you receive your visa. How much time did it take?


----------



## Kalyanig (Oct 17, 2018)

I mailed the documents


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
Couple of more queries:
1) Since a immiaccount is needed for the payments, did you open a immiaccount on behalf of your baby.
2) Once the documents are received by the embassy, how did they inform that application has been received successfully.
3) once the application is handled by CO, is all medium of communication via email.
4) Overall how long it took to get the 101 visa.





Kalyanig said:


> I mailed the documents


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

andy26 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Couple of more queries:
> 1) Since a immiaccount is needed for the payments, did you open a immiaccount on behalf of your baby.
> 2) Once the documents are received by the embassy, how did they inform that application has been received successfully.
> ...


1. You can use your immiaccount, just mention you are paying on behalf of your baby. While paying use the consulate information where the application will be processed.
2. You should get a mail. Mostly informing about the medical, PCC etc. if it is through VFS they will send application received mail.
3. All happens through enquiry link. It’s there in the previous posts.
4. 4 weeks and upwards, should finalise in 2 months positively if every thing works out in your way. Just don’t miss the mail, they happen to get delivered in junk.

All the best.


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

*Hi Friends*

I'm happy to inform you all that I received the child visa 101 for my son today. Please find the timelines below.

Child Visa Lodged:09/04/2018 - VFS Chennai
Form 80 and Indian PCC requested from Delhi Embassy: 31/08/2018 (Earlier submitted PCC expired)
Above docs submitted : 18/09/2018
Netherlands PCC requested from Delhi Embassy: 19/11/2018(As I am currently working here)
Above PCC submitted : 23/11/2018

Visa Grant: :27/11/2018


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

skbabu said:


> I'm happy to inform you all that I received the child visa 101 for my son today. Please find the timelines below.
> 
> Child Visa Lodged:09/04/2018 - VFS Chennai
> Form 80 and Indian PCC requested from Delhi Embassy: 31/08/2018 (Earlier submitted PCC expired)
> ...


Congrats.. No Medicals?


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

minti22 said:


> Congrats.. No Medicals?


Yes. It was done the next day. Updated timelines below.

Child Visa Lodged:09/04/2018 - VFS Chennai
Medicals : 10/04/2018
Form 80 and Indian PCC requested from Delhi Embassy: 31/08/2018 (Earlier submitted PCC expired)
Above docs submitted : 18/09/2018
Netherlands PCC requested from Delhi Embassy: 19/11/2018(As I am currently working here)
Above PCC submitted : 23/11/2018

Visa Grant: :27/11/2018
IED : 07/04/2019


----------



## NIKKK1234 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi, my dad and i logged thru vfs last feb 2018. We submitted all the requirements needed but until now theres no update. Im 21 years old now. Can someone tell me why it take too long?


----------



## Jagnnath (Dec 5, 2018)

Dear Experts ,

Seeking you advice 

Im planning to submit Subclass 101 child visa for my Baby boy. I have few questions to ask 


1. Im planning to migrate to Australia by Jan 2019,in search of my job using my 190 Visa. Leaving my wife and Baby back in india. Is there any difference in process while i apply for 101 from india or from australia ?


2. Am i missing any other document from the list below.

1) Form 40ch 
2) Form 47ch
3) Form 1229
4) Child's birth certificate - copy attested by notary
5) Child's passport - copy attested by notary
6) Parents passport - copy attested by notary
7) Employment letter ** NOT AVAILABLE **
8) PCC's -India 
9) Medicals


3. Im going to australia with no job in hand leaving my current one. So i cannot provide any Australian employment letter. How is that going to impact 101 application .

Thanks in advance 
Jagnnath


----------



## anton12 (May 21, 2016)

*Medicare for a child of PR parents*

The human services website (implicitly) mentions that if the child of PR parents has applied for a permanent visa but has arrived in Australia on a temporary visa (e.g. subclass 600), the child is eligible for medicare?
Could anybody confirm this because all this time I was under the impression that the child brought to Australia on a 12 month visitor visa are not eligible for medicare.


----------



## Ramcp (Oct 29, 2018)

anton12 said:


> The human services website (implicitly) mentions that if the child of PR parents has applied for a permanent visa but has arrived in Australia on a temporary visa (e.g. subclass 600), the child is eligible for medicare?
> Could anybody confirm this because all this time I was under the impression that the child brought to Australia on a 12 month visitor visa are not eligible for medicare.



Hello,

You are right. Child will not be eligible for Medicare. I am on the same boat. 

Regards,
Ram


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

anton12 said:


> The human services website (implicitly) mentions that if the child of PR parents has applied for a permanent visa but has arrived in Australia on a temporary visa (e.g. subclass 600), the child is eligible for medicare?
> Could anybody confirm this because all this time I was under the impression that the child brought to Australia on a 12 month visitor visa are not eligible for medicare.


If the child has applied for 802 visa and has been granted a bridging visa, then the child is eligible for Medicare. Walk into Centrelink submit these documents of visa application and acknowledgement. They should process the child with a new Medicare card.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagnnath (Dec 5, 2018)

*Employement Letter for 101*

Making my question much more simpler from the last one , if some one could respond fr

Im submitting Subclass 101 for my baby being in india, and planning move alone shortly. I have no job in hand ,hence I cannot provide any Australian employment letter while applying. How is that going to impact 101 application .

Appreciate any suggestion and advises .


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Jagnnath said:


> Making my question much more simpler from the last one , if some one could respond fr
> 
> Im submitting Subclass 101 for my baby being in india, and planning move alone shortly. I have no job in hand ,hence I cannot provide any Australian employment letter while applying. How is that going to impact 101 application .
> 
> Appreciate any suggestion and advises .


U can apply Fromm ur home location before moving and then let them know when u move later on u can inform them via submitting extra form of change of circumstances that u have moved and also can request them to process ur child visa urgently as ur family is living alone


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Jagnnath said:


> Making my question much more simpler from the last one , if some one could respond fr
> 
> Im submitting Subclass 101 for my baby being in india, and planning move alone shortly. I have no job in hand ,hence I cannot provide any Australian employment letter while applying. How is that going to impact 101 application .
> 
> Appreciate any suggestion and advises .


My visa was granted in Aug’2018. I am still waiting to make my validation visit. I applied my second child’s visa I.e. VISA 101 in Oct’2018. I filled the entire form with my INDIA address, INDIA job and other details considering INDIA scenario. My daughter received her grant in Nov’18. Don’t worry just fill the details using what you have.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

Jagnnath said:


> Dear Experts ,
> 
> Seeking you advice
> 
> ...



Forms are correct, you don’t need to get the passports notarised, VFS will authenticate your passports. Both parents PCC if you prefer can be notarised or VFS can do that for you, they charge very less. I am thinking there should be one more form it’s 1193, please check the previous posts you will get a clear idea. Some one posted in great detail, I followed the same.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

NIKKK1234 said:


> Hi, my dad and i logged thru vfs last feb 2018. We submitted all the requirements needed but until now theres no update. Im 21 years old now. Can someone tell me why it take too long?


There is an enquiry link in the previous posts. Use it to check your application status.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

mSwKaNa said:


> NIKKK1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, my dad and i logged thru vfs last feb 2018. We submitted all the requirements needed but until now theres no update. Im 21 years old now. Can someone tell me why it take too long?
> ...


Is that inquiry link of any help ? They have standard replies no?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Any child grants recently in two weeks?


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

minti22 said:


> Is that inquiry link of any help ? They have standard replies no?


Yes it’s a standard reply, some times it can help you if we miss any mails directed to junk folder.


----------



## NIKKK1234 (Dec 2, 2018)

NIKKK1234 said:


> Hi, my dad and i logged thru vfs last feb 2018. We submitted all the requirements needed but until now theres no update. Im 21 years old now. Can someone tell me why it take too long?


Where can i view the enquiry link? 
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR REPLY


----------



## NIKKK1234 (Dec 2, 2018)

mSwKaNa said:


> minti22 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that inquiry link of any help ? They have standard replies no?
> ...


Where I can view the Inquiry reply? THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

NIKKK1234 said:


> Where I can view the Inquiry reply? THANK YOU SO MUCH


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...n/forms/online/australian-immigration-enquiry

All the best


----------



## rkz1234 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi

Thanks a lot for this thread.. i have all the information i need. Anyone here applied in Australia embassy seol? Also when i check payment, its calculating as 101 visa 2470 and additional applicant change 620. Is this correct? I got my PR in oct 2016 but still in Japan. Moving in april next year.


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

mSwKaNa said:


> 1. You can use your immiaccount, just mention you are paying on behalf of your baby. While paying use the consulate information where the application will be processed.
> 2. You should get a mail. Mostly informing about the medical, PCC etc. if it is through VFS they will send application received mail.
> 3. All happens through enquiry link. It’s there in the previous posts.
> 4. 4 weeks and upwards, should finalise in 2 months positively if every thing works out in your way. Just don’t miss the mail, they happen to get delivered in junk.
> ...


Thanks much for the response.
I have filled up all necessary forms and going to to apply for 101 next week. The one last query I had is what to fill for part K( About your home) in 40CH as I am still outside Australia and don't have any Australian address I can fill in.


----------



## mSwKaNa (Apr 28, 2018)

andy26 said:


> Thanks much for the response.
> I have filled up all necessary forms and going to to apply for 101 next week. The one last query I had is what to fill for part K( About your home) in 40CH as I am still outside Australia and don't have any Australian address I can fill in.


I used my Indian address. Financial details indian and rent I converted in to AUD and used.


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

When we say we need to submit the certified copy of child passport, do we need to get it certified for all the blank pages. It will cost a bomb to do the same.:tsk:




mSwKaNa said:


> I used my Indian address. Financial details indian and rent I converted in to AUD and used.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

andy26 said:


> When we say we need to submit the certified copy of child passport, do we need to get it certified for all the blank pages. It will cost a bomb to do the same.:tsk:




Get it done through vfs if in india. They charge 10 rs or something for the certification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andy26 said:


> When we say we need to submit the certified copy of child passport, do we need to get it certified for all the blank pages. It will cost a bomb to do the same.:tsk:


Nope 

Only the biometric and the address page is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

Makes sense. Thanks 

(I am in USA and it would cost at a min 5 bucks for each page. So if we have to certify each page then it would cost more then 100$.)



NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Only the biometric and the address page is sufficient
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

*Medicals before getting HAP ID.?*



skbabu said:


> Yes. It was done the next day. Updated timelines below.
> 
> Child Visa Lodged:09/04/2018 - VFS Chennai
> Medicals : 10/04/2018
> ...



Can we complete the medicals before even being asked to do so.? could you elaborate on this. Thanks.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

*Applied for 101 Visa*

Applied for 101 Visa for my little one yesterday (04th Jan 2018)

The following are the documents I submitted.

1. PCC for parents- Originals - (You may submit color photostat attested)
2. Boarding Pass to and fro- as proof for our stay at Australia
3. Salary Slip - of mine (Sponsor) - with VFS seal
4. Copies of Form 16 (Tax Details of mine)- with VFS seal
5. Copy of My boy's Birthday Certificate - Notary Certified (VFS Seal maybe suffficient)
6. Copy of Marriage Certificate of Mine - VFS Sealed
7. Visa Grant Copies of Me and Wife
8. Copies of Passport - All Pages of Mine and Wife (with VFS Seal esp on pages where immigration seal was there)
9. My Kids Passport Copy - only main Pages -with VFS Seal
10. 1229 Form
11. 40CH Form
12. 47CH
13. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay

Waiting for further Communication.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

GirZ said:


> Applied for 101 Visa for my little one yesterday (04th Jan 2018)
> 
> The following are the documents I submitted.
> 
> ...


Reg online payment, do I select "New Delhi" for Processing Office option? We are going to submit our application in Chennai but Chennai is not available in that list.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

No they they removed the option this July 


GirZ said:


> skbabu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It was done the next day. Updated timelines below.
> ...


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Reg online payment, do I select "New Delhi" for Processing Office option? We are going to submit our application in Chennai but Chennai is not available in that list.


Yes. New Delhi -to be selected


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

minti22 said:


> No they they removed the option this July


Thank you for the info.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

minti22 said:


> No they they removed the option this July


This makes it difficult for people in rural areas. My wife is 600km away from Chennai (the closest VFS office). She needs to travel twice to Chennai with the baby, first for the application and then for the medicals. It would have been simpler if we could generate HAP id before the application.


----------



## rkz1234 (Mar 5, 2015)

How much is visa fees for one child?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

rkz1234 said:


> how much is visa fees for one child?


2500 aud.


----------



## rkz1234 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks..is form 57 really needed?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

rkz1234 said:


> Thanks..is form 57 really needed?


What is form 57? I haven't heard about it.


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm a Permanent Resident of Australia. My child, now 1 month old, was born overseas and would like to bring her to Australia on a Child visa 101. Considering the timelines to get a decision made on the visa (8-14 months), I'm planning to apply visitor visa 600 for my child to enter and stay in Australia while a decision is being made on visa 101.

1) May I know if I can apply for visa 101 and visa 600 for one person at the same time?

2) When a decision is being made on the visa 600 and say 12 months granted, when does the 12 months start - from the time of first entry, or from the date the visa was approved?

3) Visa 600 for a new born child to enter Australia and stay for 12 months, should I choose the 'Visitor stream' or 'sponsored family stream'? (I'm assuming 'sponsored family stream')

4) Does the new born baby have to do medicals for Visitor/Child visa, OR, Can we request for a Health Waiver (Though India is NOT a low risk country, but since the baby is only 3 months old)

5) Does the baby need to get a PCC?

6) Baby will be in India while applying. Is there an option to submit application online, OR, Submitting a paper application at VFS is the only option?

7) If VFS, Should both baby and parent be present in the VFS office while submitting the application? (Or the mother can submit it without bringing baby to VFS?)

8) To raise the visitor visa, can I raise it for the baby as a parent from my immi account, I need to create a new account for my baby?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

1) May I know if I can apply for visa 101 and visa 600 for one person at the same time?
Yes you can. But you should apply for visa 101 first. After that, when you apply for 600 then you can give reference of 101 application number. Getting 1 year visitor requires strong reasoning behind it and if you have already applied for 101 than it assures AHC that you are interested in getting your child migrated to Australia.

2) When a decision is being made on the visa 600 and say 12 months granted, when does the 12 months start - from the time of first entry, or from the date the visa was approved?
The date of visa approved

3) Visa 600 for a new born child to enter Australia and stay for 12 months, should I choose the 'Visitor stream' or 'sponsored family stream'? (I'm assuming 'sponsored family stream')
Sponsored stream

4) Does the new born baby have to do medicals for Visitor/Child visa, OR, Can we request for a Health Waiver (Though India is NOT a low risk country, but since the baby is only 3 months old)
Medicals are required. Need to check for infant of that age though

5) Does the baby need to get a PCC?
Baby doesn't require a PCC but its is required to submit PCC for both parents.

6) Baby will be in India while applying. Is there an option to submit application online, OR, Submitting a paper application at VFS is the only option?
Submitting documents via VFS is the only option.

7) If VFS, Should both baby and parent be present in the VFS office while submitting the application? (Or the mother can submit it without bringing baby to VFS?)
Only parent is enough.

8) To raise the visitor visa, can I raise it for the baby as a parent from my immi account, I need to create a new account for my baby?
You can apply from your account if you are the sponsor


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have got additional document request for :
1. Family photograph (Should this be latest one clicked at some studio?)
2. A short statement explaining how the sponsor will ensure adequate accommodation is available upon your arrival in Australia. (i had previously attached the bank statement what should i give now?)
3. Copies of National Identity Cards for parents (We are based in some other country where ID cards r not in English... should we translate them to English as well?)
4. Polio Vaccination Certificate (I had submitted the Vaccination Card with application... should i now submit that specific polio card from hospital?)


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1) May I know if I can apply for visa 101 and visa 600 for one person at the same time?
> Yes you can. But you should apply for visa 101 first. After that, when you apply for 600 then you can give reference of 101 application number. Getting 1 year visitor requires strong reasoning behind it and if you have already applied for 101 than it assures AHC that you are interested in getting your child migrated to Australia.
> 
> 2) When a decision is being made on the visa 600 and say 12 months granted, when does the 12 months start - from the time of first entry, or from the date the visa was approved?
> ...





Awesome Ratnesh, thanks for your response. Now my concern is regarding the PCC for parents. While it can be obtained, the only problem is that getting PCC for India from Australia takes about a month. 

1) Is PCC required at time of the application, or, can we attach it later after initial application is submitted? If so, how?

Additionally if anyone could help us with the below questions on VFS process, it was great:

2) Can we submit the application by post, without visiting VFS office? what if there are any changes required?

3) Once an application is submitted in the paper form, how do we track it (or attach additional documents) in future? Can we track it through the immi online account?


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

GirZ said:


> Applied for 101 Visa for my little one yesterday (04th Jan 2018)
> 
> The following are the documents I submitted.
> 
> ...


Received Email - Requesting for Medical Examination on 8th Jan. Booked for the next available slot for Medicals on 15th.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jabberaussie said:


> Awesome Ratnesh, thanks for your response. Now my concern is regarding the PCC for parents. While it can be obtained, the only problem is that getting PCC for India from Australia takes about a month.
> 
> 1) Is PCC required at time of the application, or, can we attach it later after initial application is submitted? If so, how?
> 
> ...


1) As per the checklist on VFS website, PCC is required at time of application - http://www.vfsglobal.com/australia/india/pdf/checklist-child-80313.pdf

2. Nope, you need to submit the application in VFS office. I think you have to submit Form 1221 or some other for changes

3. When you submit a paper based application, you get an acknowledgement receipt from VFS. This receipt will have application ref. You can use the same to track on VFS website or you can email AHC in India.


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

Guys,

Me and my wife have our 189-Granted to us. We still haven't settled in Australia, planning to be there permanently form this Year August. 

We have an upcoming baby and want to apply for her. In essence of time, I was bracing myself with with all necessary details. I don't see subclass 101 in the Immigration drop down under family VISA. 

Am I looking at wrong place? Does 101- Application has to be a paper based application?
This question may sound silly but can someone help here, please .

Thanks


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes, Child Visa is totally Paper- based Visa Process. You need to go to the nearest VFS Center (or Consulate for that matter) with the documents.


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

GirZ said:


> Yes, Child Visa is totally Paper- based Visa Process. You need to go to the nearest VFS Center (or Consulate for that matter) with the documents.


Thanks man.

However, I am in USA and child is also a USA citizen. Can someone with USA experience, please pitch in. I tries calling Auzy Consulate, couldn't connect though.

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Wonderer-India said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> However, I am in USA and child is also a USA citizen. Can someone with USA experience, please pitch in. I tries calling Auzy Consulate, couldn't connect though.
> 
> Thanks


In the previous post you mentioned that you are expecting a child. But now you are saying your child is a US citizen.

But anyway, as you guys have already got PR you will need to apply Child Migration Visa - subclass 101 for your child. Its a paper based application which needs to submitted at VFS. I don't think in case of child migration visa, child 's country of citizenship matters. However, for your child it will be easy to get visitor visa right away as part of VWP - https://au.usembassy.gov/visas/visa-waiver-program/

One important thing, if you have stayed in the US for more than 12 months, you both would require a PCC from US. And obviously PCC from India as well.


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> In the previous post you mentioned that you are expecting a child. But now you are saying your child is a US citizen.
> 
> But anyway, as you guys have already got PR you will need to apply Child Migration Visa - subclass 101 for your child. Its a paper based application which needs to submitted at VFS. I don't think in case of child migration visa, child 's country of citizenship matters. However, for your child it will be easy to get visitor visa right away as part of VWP - https://au.usembassy.gov/visas/visa-waiver-program/
> 
> One important thing, if you have stayed in the US for more than 12 months, you both would require a PCC from US. And obviously PCC from India as well.


Thanks Man.

I will look into the VISA program. Reason why my child will be a US citizen is that I have a USA Green Card and I live here for last 13 years. I have one child, 7-year old, who is a US citizen ( he also got a Auzy Residency as all three of us got that in one shot); It's our upcoming child that I am trying to understand. I understand that can travel to Australia now and my Auzy-born child will be be a citizen there. But USA is home and don't want to travel to Australia where I will have to start from square One.

I hope this cuts confusion. I will contact VFS in USA and see how can I apply. It's hard to believe though they only Accept Paper-based application. 

Thanks


----------



## Kalyanig (Oct 17, 2018)

Wonderer-India said:


> ratnesh.nagori said:
> 
> 
> > In the previous post you mentioned that you are expecting a child. But now you are saying your child is a US citizen.
> ...



The process to apply in the USA is easy. All the documents you have to mail to the Embassy at DC. I have applied for my daughter at DC Embassy.


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

Kalyanig said:


> The process to apply in the USA is easy. All the documents you have to mail to the Embassy at DC. I have applied for my daughter at DC Embassy.


Thank you Everyone. I think I am all set now. I called 24-hour line. I am posing this link to the site for anyone to look to. 
And Yes, Subclass 101 is a strictly Paper-Based application. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

jabberaussie said:


> Awesome Ratnesh, thanks for your response. Now my concern is regarding the PCC for parents. While it can be obtained, the only problem is that getting PCC for India from Australia takes about a month.
> 
> 1) Is PCC required at time of the application, or, can we attach it later after initial application is submitted? If so, how?
> 
> ...


Hope this answers.


----------



## nicole1303 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi! 
I am also waiting for this visa, i'm 17 years old and my father who lives in Australia for 5 years applied for me in May 2018. Currently i’m living in Germany with my mom so I wanted to know how much I’m gonna wait? I really want to go in Australia as faster as possible.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

I need to write following:
A short statement explaining how the sponsor will ensure adequate accommodation is available upon your arrival in Australia.
Can i any 1 help me understand what i needed from me? and how can i justify this?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, I am gathering documents for 101 application. I stayed in Australia only for a week. Do I need to submit pcc for Australia also? Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi, I am gathering documents for 101 application. I stayed in Australia only for a week. Do I need to submit pcc for Australia also? Thanks.


Assuming you are a sponsor, you may be asked for it (I'm not sure of the distinction between visiting / living):

"Police check documents

We might ask you to provide an Australian state or territory police certificate if you have lived in an Australian state or territory for any length of time. 

If you have lived in an overseas country for at least 12 months, we might ask you to provide a police certificate from that country.

We only accept complete disclosure National Police Certificates issued by the Australian Federal Police. We don't accept standard disclosure certificates or national police certificates issued by Australian state or territory police.

You must also provide these documents for your partner if you have one."

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi, I am gathering documents for 101 application. I stayed in Australia only for a week. Do I need to submit pcc for Australia also? Thanks.


Assuming the visit was just for visa enforcement, you wont be required to submit PCC from Australian Govt. PCC is required in those cases where the sponsor/ spouse/applicant have spent more than 12months in a particular country.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

minti22 said:


> I need to write following:
> A short statement explaining how the sponsor will ensure adequate accommodation is available upon your arrival in Australia.
> Can i any 1 help me understand what i needed from me? and how can i justify this?


Assuming you haven't migrated to Australia, the situation is much the same for most of Child Visa applicants. Since its already known that its an offshore visa appln, you may mention your current stay particulars in home country and mention your plans for the kid's stay once you migrate to Australia after the child visa is granted.s For eg "The baby would stay with me and spouse at the same accommodation.. "etc. 
This is what I had given (Remember, I am yet to be granted the Visa - see signature for details)


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

nicole1303 said:


> Hi!
> I am also waiting for this visa, i'm 17 years old and my father who lives in Australia for 5 years applied for me in May 2018. Currently i’m living in Germany with my mom so I wanted to know how much I’m gonna wait? I really want to go in Australia as faster as possible.


Your sponsor, ie, your Father could communicate with DIBP through online. Its very likely that your visa is still under process depending on the country specific time lines. Its hoped that, the Medical Checkup has been completed, most miss out on this part as the request often get dumped in in Spam folder etc. You may request your father to verify email communications every now and then, esp Spam folders.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi all, does anyone have a sample statutory declaration for this requirement?

a statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant
stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Hi all, does anyone have a sample statutory declaration for this requirement?
> 
> a statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant
> stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration


I wonder why would you go for statutory declaration (you may have personal reasons, perhaps), Form 1229 would have been sufficient and it wouldn't take a blink to complete the form.

Anyhow, I am attaching two formats of declarations I had seen in this very same thread somewhere. Please verify the usefulness. In which 'Sample Declaration' declaration looks much straight forward.

View attachment Sample Declaration.doc


View attachment statutory declaration.pdf


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

Kalyanig said:


> The process to apply in the USA is easy. All the documents you have to mail to the Embassy at DC. I have applied for my daughter at DC Embassy.


is the below address where one should post the 101 visa application
​1601 Massachusetts Ave NW 
Washington DC 20036-2273 
United States of America


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

GirZ said:


> Assuming you haven't migrated to Australia, the situation is much the same for most of Child Visa applicants. Since its already known that its an offshore visa appln, you may mention your current stay particulars in home country and mention your plans for the kid's stay once you migrate to Australia after the child visa is granted.s For eg "The baby would stay with me and spouse at the same accommodation.. "etc.
> This is what I had given (Remember, I am yet to be granted the Visa - see signature for details)



Actually i got this requirement by CO and in actual Form 40 n 47 i left Section K abt dwelling... IS there any specific format that i should use for this document ?


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

minti22 said:


> Actually i got this requirement by CO and in actual Form 40 n 47 i left Section K abt dwelling... IS there any specific format that i should use for this document ?


As you mentioned, the part was omitted by you maybe the reason CO must have contacted you. Well, to be frank, I can't exert you to give the similar details I had given (as you and me are not experts), but in this forum it was seen lot many were exercising/ being suggested similar response for that question, ie Explain Local existing conditions, and express your plans once you reach there.

You may search further in other threads/google/experts as well, If you find this is a tough thing to comprehend.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi, we have submitted the application yesterday and got an acknowledgement mail from VFS global with a reference number. It says I can check the status via www.border.gov.au. Does anyone know more details about this?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Can Anybody advise for Following for New 101 Application---

1) Form 40CH - Q No. 31, 50 & 56, Do i Need to include Child Name here, for whom I am Applying this Visa?

2) Form 47CH - Q No. 23, Will 10000/- AUD OK for it. 
Q No. 32, Where can i find Visa Number in my PR Visa Grant Letter? I have just travelled for activation of visa. Shall I Write in Purpose of Travel as - Travel or Residence?
My Wife has not travelled either for activation, Shall I Leave Blank for Purpose box.
Q No. 54 - How to make payment for application in India. As its a paper based application and consent to debit from credit card page in not in the forms.

Where lodging application is more faster, At High Commision, New Delhi or through VFS office?

Your advise will be highly appreciated.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

I have received the medical request today (3 days after submitting the application).


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Can Anybody advise for Following for New 101 Application---
> 
> 1) Form 40CH - Q No. 31, 50 & 56, Do i Need to include Child Name here, for whom I am Applying this Visa?
> 
> ...




Hi Everybody, pls update me on above as i need to send my application asap.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Can Anybody advise for Following for New 101 Application---
> 
> 1) Form 40CH - Q No. 31, 50 & 56, Do i Need to include Child Name here, for whom I am Applying this Visa?
> 
> ...


Pls see the answers(its assumed that you are in India).


----------



## Shalzk (Jan 28, 2019)

*Child visa application from home country*

Hi i have been looking for some information regarding child visa 101 and glad i found this thread. So me my partner and eldest son got our PR in November 2016 and made the entry in February 2017. After that our second son was born in September 2017 and now we want to apply for his child visa but we are still in the home country. Is it possible to apply from here and when we get his visa then move to Australia as a family? Or does my partner needs to shift to Australia first and then apply for his visa? Forus the ideal situation would be to apply from here and then move as a family. Please any help is appreciated.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

GirZ said:


> Pls see the answers(its assumed that you are in India).


Thanks GirZ


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Shalzk said:


> Hi i have been looking for some information regarding child visa 101 and glad i found this thread. So me my partner and eldest son got our PR in November 2016 and made the entry in February 2017. After that our second son was born in September 2017 and now we want to apply for his child visa but we are still in the home country. Is it possible to apply from here and when we get his visa then move to Australia as a family? Or does my partner needs to shift to Australia first and then apply for his visa? Forus the ideal situation would be to apply from here and then move as a family. Please any help is appreciated.


Yes. you can apply 101 from home country. And move as family after visa is granted.
Apply 101 visa in your nearby VFS center.


----------



## Shalzk (Jan 28, 2019)

munishghai74 said:


> Yes. you can apply 101 from home country. And move as family after visa is granted.
> Apply 101 visa in your nearby VFS center.


Thank you for getting back. Another query is that as I mentioned we haven’t moved so my partner is still working in home country and has no employment in Australia yet so what documents will be sufficient to show that we can support the child considering we are currently outside Australia


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Shalzk said:


> Thank you for getting back. Another query is that as I mentioned we haven’t moved so my partner is still working in home country and has no employment in Australia yet so what documents will be sufficient to show that we can support the child considering we are currently outside Australia


Regular stuff...showing Financial stability.
Past year Tax Returns, Recent Paychecks, Compensation letter from Employer, Bank Statements etc.

More the better, but not all needed.


----------



## Shalzk (Jan 28, 2019)

munishghai74 said:


> Regular stuff...showing Financial stability.
> Past year Tax Returns, Recent Paychecks, Compensation letter from Employer, Bank Statements etc.
> 
> More the better, but not all needed.


Okay so all this would be from current employment of home country. Would they accept it?


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Shalzk said:


> Okay so all this would be from current employment of home country. Would they accept it?


Yes, 101 Child visa is the category where the visa is applied from offshore, for those in Australia the visa to be applied is different.
All documents - Pakistan based - in your case - are sufficient.


For Detail of documents to submit, you may get some idea from this thread .
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ing-189-parents-outside-australia-doubts.html


----------



## paula.kristina (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi I would like to ask if there's anyone here who experienced this. 

I have lodged my daughter's visa application Last Nov 23, 2018. 
On 27th of November I was informed that the embassy have received my daughter's application On the 18th of January we are requested for Medical but they also requested again some documents such as birth certifcate, cenomar -(Certificate of no marriage), NBI (Police clearance, bank Statements) My daughter is over 18 and she's currently studying. We already submitted all the required documents needed for her application but the immigration is still asking for it. My daughter was already done with her medical too. Can someone please tell me or help me on this? Thank you!


----------



## samgendy (Apr 13, 2018)

Any one Got Grant in the last 2 months , I have applied for my son Visa 30/8/2018 6 Months ago? and completed medical 5/11/2018 . then I did not hear back from DFAT any more!! , I sent emails but no response


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

After submitting additional documentation the requester email ... what else can v do to ensure the email is received?


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

paula.kristina said:


> Hi I would like to ask if there's anyone here who experienced this.
> 
> I have lodged my daughter's visa application Last Nov 23, 2018.
> On 27th of November I was informed that the embassy have received my daughter's application On the 18th of January we are requested for Medical but they also requested again some documents such as birth certifcate, cenomar -(Certificate of no marriage), NBI (Police clearance, bank Statements) My daughter is over 18 and she's currently studying. We already submitted all the required documents needed for her application but the immigration is still asking for it. My daughter was already done with her medical too. Can someone please tell me or help me on this? Thank you!


Case officer might have overlooked... Submit again in reply to the email


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Dear All,
I am new to this forum and have went through the threads posted for the 101 visa process for child.
If someone can advise me on the process,it would be great.
Myself and my wife both got our 189 PR in 2017 and we did our first entry in 2018 and currently we both are back in Singapore where we are working.
I need to apply 101 visa for my child who is 2 months old and let me know what are the documents required for it.
If there is any one from Singapore in this group who has done please voice out.
1) What are the forms needed, only 40CH and 47CH
2) Is PCC needed when we lodge the application, because I remember during our PR application we got the letter for Aus Imm telling that PCC has to be done, so I was wondering how can I apply for PCC without the letter.
3)What does VFS normally does, there is VFS here as well in Singapore. They will only help to post the application or will they go thru our application and advise if anything else needed?
4)If my current company do not want to provide the letter of employment, will the offerletter, latest pay slips and income tax latest will do?
5) Any other key items need to take note?
Kindly advise and please let me know your inputs


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

I am submitting an application for Child Visa 101 for my 1-year-old Son. I and my spouse both are PR of Australia but currently living in Canada.
We had made 2 entries to Australia in Sep 2015 for a week and from Jan-May 2016 (4 months) after that, we are working in Canada.

Our son was born in Canada and thus need to apply for AU PR for him.

From what I know is, I need to fill form 40CH, 47CH and 1229 and forward the hardcopy to local embassy office in Toronto, Canada after online payment of VISA fee. 
Please correct me if I am wrong.

I will really appreciate if someone can help me clearing doubts on below questions which are coming from the application forms or point out if there is something wrong I filled.

*Form 40CH
-------------*
Q6 What is your citizenship/residence status in AU?
Asks for Date of Arrival
- I have traveled to AU twice in Sep 2015 for a week (Stayed on Airbnb) and Jan to May 2016 (Stayed with friends).

They are asking for proof of length of residence, What proof I can give here? Passport Entry/Exit?

Q14 Child relationship to you?
I checked Natural child but it also says 'natural' child is a biological child of Australian Parent. So shall I consider myself being a PR as Australian Parent here?

Q27 Provide Certified copies of your employment. 
- Do these copies need to be Notarized? what certification means here?

Part K - About your home

Q58 Asks for Weekly dwelling details.
- Provided details of the rented house in Canada. Is this correct? Or it has to be an Australian address?

Q59 Will the sponsored child be living with you? 
- I answered yes, as we currently live in Canada and have given my dwelling details/rent details of Canada.
So it should be fine, right? Or they are expecting AU address?

*Form 47 Child
---------------*

Q18 Do you agree to the department to communicate with the child?
- I answer No (as my Son is just 1 year old and of course can't communicate). Should be fine, right?

Q19 Child Main language?
- English

Q20 How well the child communicate?
- Not at all.

Q21 If applying from Outside Au, how much money does child intent to bring?
- I answered nothing. Fine, right?

Q32 Has the child or members of their family unit been to AU?
- Considering here members of 'their' family unit. I think it has to be parents. So I provided our details. But PR grant number is different from VISA number which starts from 'V'. Shall I just enter grant number here >

Q45 Was any assistance given in filling out the form?
- I answer NO as I am being Parent is filling the form. So I believe this form is expected to be filled by Parent rather than the Child. Right? So Nowhere I have to mention that is filled by someone else and have to be signed by parents 'only'.

Q50 All written communication to be sent :
- selected 'The applicant' ==> In form all the contact information is of a parent. So It should be us/me - 'The applicant', right?

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

GirZ said:


> Assuming the visit was just for visa enforcement, you wont be required to submit PCC from Australian Govt. PCC is required in those cases where the sponsor/ spouse/applicant have spent more than 12months in a particular country.


Thank you for your reply. I am in process to obtain our PCC. Do they process the 101 application in Australia or in the country of residence? Also, just to be sure, which form do I need to fill up for subclass 101 visa? Thanks.


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys. We have got our grant last month. We are currently in USA and pregnant and will be planning to have our baby in US. Post delivery, we will be applying the child 101 visa. I have some queries which I need your help. 

1) As per my understanding, child visa application will be submitted at Australia embassy in USA. Correct ? 

2) if correct, do these embassies takes 12 - 14 months ( as mentioned on DHA) website or we can expect to get it soon. 

3) Also, we got our grant on 31 January since we completed the medical beforehand, also we got to know about the pregnancy in last week of January only. With this situation, do we need to inform DHA about pregnancy? 

Kindly help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am in process to obtain our PCC. Do they process the 101 application in Australia or in the country of residence? Also, just to be sure, which form do I need to fill up for subclass 101 visa? Thanks.


1) Most likely at Australian Commission Office at Canada (As you are applying from Canada)
2) Forms 40CH, 47CH, 1229


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Silvi6 said:


> *Form 40CH
> -------------*
> Q6 What is your citizenship/residence status in AU?
> Asks for Date of Arrival
> ...


I have tried to Answer them. Look above for those.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Roshangf said:


> If there is any one from Singapore in this group who has done please voice out.
> 1) What are the forms needed, only 40CH and 47CH
> *1229 as well*
> 2) Is PCC needed when we lodge the application, because I remember during our PR application we got the letter for Aus Imm telling that PCC has to be done, so I was wondering how can I apply for PCC without the letter.
> ...


Please see the likely answers.

For forms to get an Idea: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ts-outside-australia-doubts.html#post14776296


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Seenu1986 said:


> 1) As per my understanding, child visa application will be submitted at Australia embassy in USA. Correct ?
> *Yes, got to be, or VFS Center nearby*
> 
> 2) if correct, do these embassies takes 12 - 14 months ( as mentioned on DHA) website or we can expect to get it soon.
> ...


See my response above..


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

GirZ said:


> See my response above..




Thanks for the quick reply. 

Yes I am planning to send them an email to waive off my IED if possible as my IED date is 29 sept 2019 with my due date of 20 sept 2019. 

Assuming I will get the IED waiver, will this make any issue while applying my new born 101 visa?? Any questions in 101 forms which will contradict to the fact that I have got my ied waiver and never been to Australia even once. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am submitting an application for Child Visa 101 for my 1-year-old Son. I and my spouse both are PR of Australia but currently living in Canada.
> We had made 2 entries to Australia in Sep 2015 for a week and from Jan-May 2016 (4 months) after that, we are working in Canada.
> ...


Can someone please help??


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

I thought I did reply 
Look last page, answers were given inside your Question Para itself. !


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

GirZ said:


> I have tried to Answer them. Look above for those.


Thanks Girz. But in Canada, we dont have VFS, it has to be sumitted to the embassy. So may I know how it has to be certified or anyone else here knows ?


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks Girz for your response.
1) For Singapore PCC,normally we need to provide the letter from Aus IMMI for booking an appointment,so I am not sure whether for Child visa they will allow to do PCC without any letter. We did the PCC for our PR application in early 2017, can we use this at the moment of lodging the application?

2) May I know what are the documents that are compulsory need to be notarized?

3) If I had given the mode of communication through email and also my number, the future communication from the CO will be done directly to us not through VFS right?

Appreciate your response and feedback.


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

40CH
For Q31 Infact I have my sibling and family in Australia, but they are not dependant on me,so I can put No right?

For Q30 Have you lived in any other town or city over the last two years other than the one you are living now?
Is this question more applicable to Aussie residence, as currently I have been in Singapore with my family, have not fully migrated there. 
I have visited a few countries during the last two years, should I need to mention that?


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

40CH,
For Q50, do I need to stick key in Child details as the question is does your partner have any children or relatives who are dependant on them?
Same for Q31 which is asking me.
As the sponsor form is for my child and have given the childs details in PartC, do we need to fill up again.

Please advise


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Roshangf said:


> 40CH,
> For Q50, do I need to stick key in Child details as the question is does your partner have any children or relatives who are dependant on them?
> Same for Q31 which is asking me.
> As the sponsor form is for my child and have given the childs details in PartC, do we need to fill up again.
> ...


*Q50: None, unless your partner has a child thats not yours  *


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Roshangf said:


> 40CH
> For Q31 Infact I have my sibling and family in Australia, but they are not dependant on me,so I can put No right?
> 
> For Q30 Have you lived in any other town or city over the last two years other than the one you are living now?
> ...


*Do you have any other children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on you? - If you have another kid whose already a PR, you may mention that. your sibling cant be a dependent of yours*


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

It gives my immense pleasure to announce that my child has got the Grant 
Timeline:
Applied on 19 October 2018
Application Received Email on: 22 October 2018
Medical Request came on : 27th November 2018
Medical Done on: 30 November 2018
Additional Document Request: 9 January 2019
Additional Documents Emailed: 30 January 2019
Grant: 31 Jan 2019

Thanks All Expat Members for ur help and support
And all others who are applying now Good Luck....


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Roshangf said:


> Thanks Girz for your response.
> 1) We did the PCC for our PR application in early 2017, can we use this at the moment of lodging the application?
> 
> *No the PCC Validity must have been expired. 6 to 12 months are the validity generally. Indian PCC - 6 months. Well, if you do not produce PCC at the time of visa submission, the DIBP/ Commission will ask you for that subsequently over email, which you may produce to Singapore Authorities, if situation is that worse.*
> ...


See the response


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

minti22 said:


> It gives my immense pleasure to announce that my child has got the Grant
> Timeline:
> Applied on 19 October 2018
> Application Received Email on: 22 October 2018
> ...


*Congratulations.!*


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Silvi6 said:


> Thanks Girz. But in Canada, we dont have VFS, it has to be sumitted to the embassy. So may I know how it has to be certified or anyone else here knows ?


What is an equivalent to a Notary at there.


----------



## minti22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Any forum which can help in How to apply for Job ... improving CV.. writing Cover Letters?


----------



## AA_457_189 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi All,
I need information on how to make payment through Immi account?
Is it like the below?

Manage payments -> pre-pay paper service -> what payments : pay other applications -> processing office : New Delhi [if applying from India] -> child name, DOB , amount : $2470 [child visa 101]

Thanks
Anbu


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks Girz for your prompt responses. Haha liked your reply for Q50.

I think you missed to reply for the below query

For Q30 Have you lived in any other town or city over the last two years other than the one you are living now?Â*Is this question more applicable to Aussie residence, as currently I have been in Singapore with my family, have not fully migrated there.Â*I have visited a few countries during the last two years, should I need to mention that?

Also, regarding PCC I think I can only submit the existing ones for the time been which I have the original copies and once the CO ask I can produce the letter for PCC Singapore and PCC India.

Well, regarding notary part, is there a necessity that all the documents needs to notarized at the same person.
Currently my family is in India so I am planning to do some of the notarization there?


----------



## paula.kristina (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi All! 

Would like to ask after completing the medical how many weeks or months did you wait before you received your grants? 

Also, Congrats to all who receive their grants!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

aa_457_189 said:


> hi all,
> i need information on how to make payment through immi account?
> Is it like the below?
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

minti22 said:


> Any forum which can help in How to apply for Job ... improving CV.. writing Cover Letters?


h t t p : / / airtasker . c o m/ should be good.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Roshangf said:


> Thanks Girz for your prompt responses. Haha liked your reply for Q50.
> 
> I think you missed to reply for the below query
> 
> ...



It doesn't harm if you mention the cities you have been to.. withholding something may not be good. City, Post Code, From/To is all what they are asking. Anyhow, It doesn't look like you need to mention the international tours (I am not an authority to respond to this anyhow)..

The old PCC wont be of any good to you for sure, as you say with the letter if they will issue one, certainly an email would be coming your way.. but this could delay the process a bit, maybe by a week to 10 days. (As i have seen with my other friend)


Notarise from different countries: Logically it should be OK. But if you have a notary who trust you to notarize wive's documents without seeing the originals would be a great boon (Not ethical though  )
Frankly I don't have a clear idea, to take a different perspective - your processing station would be Australian Consulate- Singapore? They would see some Native Notarized documents, and some documents notarized in a different country.?


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks Girz.
1) So for PCC is there any requisition letter we can get early from immi aus website which we can get, since that is required for getting the PCC done in Singapore.

2) Yes, I will be applying from AVAC Singapore, so that's why I was thinking whether I can notarize most of the documents in India since my wife is already there, plus its cheap in India too . Will there be a problem if the CO see some documents are notarized in Ind n some in Sg.
Pls advise


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Roshangf said:


> Thanks Girz.
> 
> 1) So for PCC is there any requisition letter we can get early from immi aus website which we can get, since that is required for getting the PCC done in Singapore.
> 
> ...


1 - You can have a go at writing a letter yourself, as I did, sharing below in case it helps:

As you said Singapore has a requirement that a referral letter from the processing center / DHA / CO etc. be attached. Instead I managed to get my PCC after submitting my EOI (190) and before getting an invite to apply / lodging.

Knowing Singapore is a stickler for legalese and letters that sound authoritative I wrote the following - which is 100% accurate for the record.*

I also attached my EOI ID points table (didn't want to attach the EOI PDF that has all my details). 

The non-personal info contents of my letter are below:*

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.*

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.*

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."*

I think the key is to be sufficiently informative yet assertive in your request.

2 - No problem there I think. I had a variety of docos notarised in Australia / Singapore.


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for your reply
Well the visa I am going to apply is 101 for my child. I am aware for 189 and 190 the letter will work but for child visa, not sure whether a letter can be used to obtain PCC.
Please advise.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Roshangf said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Well the visa I am going to apply is 101 for my child. I am aware for 189 and 190 the letter will work but for child visa, not sure whether a letter can be used to obtain PCC.
> 
> Please advise.


You could try modifying it accordingly for the subclass 101 - worst case you wait for a CO to formally ask for it. 

If you do write your own letter, do update us if it works


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

minti22 said:


> It gives my immense pleasure to announce that my child has got the Grant
> Timeline:
> Applied on 19 October 2018
> Application Received Email on: 22 October 2018
> ...


Congratulations on the grant. We finished medicals last week. We think we have submitted all documents during the application submission itself. Hoping to get the grant directly.

What were the additional documents requested for you?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Has anyone applied Visitor visa for their child after applying for 101 visa? I would like to know how long we should wait before applying for visitor visa?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

emaillenin said:


> Has anyone applied Visitor visa for their child after applying for 101 visa? I would like to know how long we should wait before applying for visitor visa?


It can be the very next day


----------



## Ronny29 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi All,

Can someone please let me know if I can apply for subclass 101 for my child(in India), while being in Australia(since I'm in Sydney) and the child is in India. I and my spouse both have PR and validated. Wife is also in India.

Or the application needs to be lodged in India VFS itself.

Also subclass 101 is only paper based or can it be filed online?

Thanks,
Ronny


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Ronny29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if I can apply for subclass 101 for my child(in India), while being in Australia(since I'm in Sydney) and the child is in India. I and my spouse both have PR and validated. Wife is also in India.
> 
> ...


Yes you can apply from India. Your spouse has to visit closest VFS and submit the paper application. Online option is not available for this visa.


----------



## sukhijatarun (Aug 4, 2014)

*Form 47CH Query*

Hello Friends,

I need a piece of information about form 47CH, 
Me and my wife hold PR and have to apply PR for my 1 year old son.
We are living outside of Australia and have only visited sydney for initial entry.

Can someone please guide me, what option we need to choose in Type of Application i.e. Point 2.
To me it seems that 

CHILD
OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA 
CLASS AH(CHILD - MIGRANT)

Please advice,

Many Thanks and Regards,


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

sukhijatarun said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need a piece of information about form 47CH,
> Me and my wife hold PR and have to apply PR for my 1 year old son.
> ...


Since the child is outside Australia, select "OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA"


----------



## Ronny29 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ronny29 (Feb 11, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Yes you can apply from India. Your spouse has to visit closest VFS and submit the paper application. Online option is not available for this visa.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> Congratulations on the grant. We finished medicals last week. We think we have submitted all documents during the application submission itself. Hoping to get the grant directly.
> 
> What were the additional documents requested for you?


I am in in the same boat as that of you.

Here are the timelines:

Lodged at VFS : 21st January 2019
PCC and Medicals request : 23rd January 2019
Medicals Completed : 9th February 2019
PCC Sent : 12th February 2019

All the best to everyone who is waiting for a grant. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Everybody,

I am also in the waiting line now, Lodged at VFS Delhi on 14 Feb. Waiting for next steps.
I hope average waiting time for 101 in India is approx 3 months +.

Planing for visit to australia in may, prob wait for 2 months from now, for the application status. Else i will apply visitor in first week of april. Any Comments?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am also in the waiting line now, Lodged at VFS Delhi on 14 Feb. Waiting for next steps.
> I hope average waiting time for 101 in India is approx 3 months +.
> ...


Same here. Expecting 101 in 3 months or else going to apply Visitor visa for the baby. If you are going to apply too, do you know the list of documents for the visitor visa?


----------



## spalle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi

Our baby is 1 month old, just couple of weeks later to our grant our baby was born. Our IED as per grant is Jun19. 

What normally in India is the processing time? can we really expect within 3 months to obtain the grant? else we need to as well apply for visitor visa in May.

We lodged for subclass 101 visa on 4Feb19, and it has been received at high commission New Delhi and status shows under process but yet we have not received any communication for medicals.

Is there a age requirement for baby to go through medicals? that high commission will wait to request for medicals. Since as I go through these threads quite a lot of people got their request for medicals within a week from submission.

Reply is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

spalle said:


> Hi
> 
> Our baby is 1 month old, just couple of weeks later to our grant our baby was born. Our IED as per grant is Jun19.
> 
> ...


Try calling VFS and ask about medicals. My medical request came from a VFS email account. So VFS guys might be able to tell you whether medical is required and when it will be requested.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

spalle said:


> Hi
> 
> Our baby is 1 month old, just couple of weeks later to our grant our baby was born. Our IED as per grant is Jun19.
> 
> ...


Their email must have gone into your spam folder. do check. 
Their email id could be - [email protected] search for any email from that id. add the same into your contacts anyhow to avoid the mails being treated as spams.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you know what medical test can we expect for our baby who is below one year old? Thanks.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> Same here. Expecting 101 in 3 months or else going to apply Visitor visa for the baby. If you are going to apply too, do you know the list of documents for the visitor visa?


Almost same documents with 101 visa. Except different form under 600 visa category and finance documents e.g. showing fund to visit and return, stay and travel within Australia. Purpose of travel needs to be provided. Also Medical insurance will needs to be shown (not compulsory). 
anyone having similar experience can comment further.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Do you know what medical test can we expect for our baby who is below one year old? Thanks.


Only 501 Medical examination. It is very simple. Doctors just do some basic physical checks.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I would like to send colour photocopies of our police certificate along with 101 application. Does anyone please know if I need to do notarized those copies? Also, do I need to notary any other documents like passport, bank statement, birth certificate etc?
Thank you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> I would like to send colour photocopies of our police certificate along with 101 application. Does anyone please know if I need to do notarized those copies? Also, do I need to notary any other documents like passport, bank statement, birth certificate etc?
> Thank you.


Unfortunately when you apply by paper, you need to provide certified copies of all documents (presumably regardless if they are colour or B&W):

"When you apply on paper you must provide certified copies of your documents."

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately when you apply by paper, you need to provide certified copies of all documents (presumably regardless if they are colour or B&W):
> 
> "When you apply on paper you must provide certified copies of your documents."
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper


Thank you.

That is going to be a very expensive business


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi,
For doing the payment using the immi account for the child Visa, may I know what should be selected for the processing office.
There are quite a lot of options.
I am planning to apply thru vfs Singapore, so should I need to select Singapore or any offices in Aus?

Please advise


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Roshangf said:


> Hi,
> For doing the payment using the immi account for the child Visa, may I know what should be selected for the processing office.
> There are quite a lot of options.
> I am planning to apply thru vfs Singapore, so should I need to select Singapore or any offices in Aus?
> ...


Select Singapore.


----------



## Sahil50 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello sir i applied for my daughter from india for 101 subclass visa. My daughter now 18+ we applied in 2017 december and after 14 month they email us for some document's 
That is 1. Medical of child
2.me and my wife passport copies
3.child date of birth certificate 
4.child police clearance. 
Please tell me from your experience that is that visa will be grant and when?


----------



## Ronny29 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi,

For subclass 101 ,Do I need to get all the passport pages(bank and non blank pages) for myself, spouse and child notarised if I'm getting it notarised from outside and not taking VFS attestation from VFS ?
Or only the 3 main pages is sufficient for notary?

Child's passport is completely blank and doesn't carry any visa stamp pages.

Thanks.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Bit confused about 40CH Part G Q 18. About legal right, should I select yes or no in case
Of my natural child! 
Also, I am planing to move to Australia next year April- May so is it a good idea to file the application now or should I do it later as the IED they select one year from medical. 

Any expat advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone please help, where can I find visa number ? Our document only showing visa grant number not visa number :s thanks.


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

Hi, 
Can anybody tell how much actually child visa 101 takes , we applied child visa 101 on 23.01.2019, medical and bio metric done on 30.01.2019. After that no communication from department . Which factors can delay child visa ? anyone please


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello All! 

I am new here and I have an urgent question. I lodged my visa application (with partner points) on Dec. 20, 2018 for VISA 189, Software Engineer, 75 pts. On Jan 1, 2019, it was confirmed that I am pregnant. I'm now on my 12th week. My husband and I initially decided on letting the visa be granted prior to delivery and we just apply Child Visa 101 once baby is born. This is because we are mitigating the risk of being affected by any change in migration law once election happens. HOWEVER, I just found out today that there is Initial Entry Date and we need to visit Australia before this date. Another one is I read somewhere that if you have not yet made an initial entry, PR visa is not yet validated; hence, you cannot apply yet for Child visa. Therefore, we have the following options:
1. Let visa be granted, based on recent trend, if there will be no CO contact or any problems encountered, it may be granted in a few weeks time. However, we need to visit Australia (while I am pregnant!) before IED.
2. Ask CO to hold visa until baby is born, but risk is that there will be changes in migration law which may pose difficulty in being granted.
3. Move to Australia and have the baby born there. Not too keen on this one since both my husband and I will be jobless while I am pregnant and am not yet fully informed of details in medical benefits there.

My questions are:
1. Is above true regarding IED and PR visa being validated first? 
2. What do you guys think is the best option? Just in case I missed out any details we should consider for any of the options.

Hope you can shed some light on our situation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sahil50 (Jan 23, 2019)

qaisarkaleem said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody tell how much actually child visa 101 takes , we applied child visa 101 on 23.01.2019, medical and bio metric done on 30.01.2019. After that no communication from department . Which factors can delay child visa ? anyone please


within 7 days after load your file you got email from them about medical??? Right


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shellady said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am new here and I have an urgent question. I lodged my visa application (with partner points) on Dec. 20, 2018 for VISA 189, Software Engineer, 75 pts. On Jan 1, 2019, it was confirmed that I am pregnant. I'm now on my 12th week. My husband and I initially decided on letting the visa be granted prior to delivery and we just apply Child Visa 101 once baby is born. This is because we are mitigating the risk of being affected by any change in migration law once election happens. HOWEVER, I just found out today that there is Initial Entry Date and we need to visit Australia before this date. Another one is I read somewhere that if you have not yet made an initial entry, PR visa is not yet validated; hence, you cannot apply yet for Child visa. Therefore, we have the following options:
> 1. Let visa be granted, based on recent trend, if there will be no CO contact or any problems encountered, it may be granted in a few weeks time. However, we need to visit Australia (while I am pregnant!) before IED.
> ...


What an anxious yet joyful time, congrats on the baby  

To your questions:

1 - Yes that is my understanding. There are instances where you can get an IED waiver, see: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...02-ied-few-months-extension.html#post14798858

2 - It would really depend on how comfortable I am with meeting the IED if I can't get a waiver (usually the expiry date of your PCC's / medicals - whichever is earlier). 

If comfortable: then just get the grant, make the IED, apply for the Child Visa 101. This is personally what I would be leaning toward, just cause 189 grants are steamrolling through, so it might be about travelling in the next 2-3 months. 

If uncomfortable: have the processing paused, the baby added once born, and everyone gets their visa together - thing here is - there is a possibility that you will end up with an IED that might be inconvenient to this timeline if this IED cannot be waived.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Bit confused about 40CH Part G Q 18. About legal right, should I select yes or no in case
> Of my natural child!
> Also, I am planing to move to Australia next year April- May so is it a good idea to file the application now or should I do it later as the IED they select one year from medical.
> 
> Any expat advice would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


Anyone ? TIA


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

Yes after even days


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What an anxious yet joyful time, congrats on the baby
> 
> To your questions:
> 
> ...


Thank you!  My husband and I call our situation a happy problem haha.

Thanks as well for your reply and advice. You are right that holding the application and adding the child may require us to travel while baby is still very young. Our PCC will expire on Nov21 and baby is estimated to be born on September. Either that or we'd have to redo our PCC and medical exams.

We might push through with letting visa be granted, enter Australia and apply child visa 101. It will be quite costly though! But seems like the least risky choice. 

Or has anyone went for option #3?

Again, thank you @PrettyIsotonic and good luck with your application!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

qaisarkaleem said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody tell how much actually child visa 101 takes , we applied child visa 101 on 23.01.2019, medical and bio metric done on 30.01.2019. After that no communication from department . Which factors can delay child visa ? anyone please


Average time for processing seen is 3-4 months after submission.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Black_Rose said:


> Anyone ? TIA


Do you have the legal right.? 

No

and Provide your spouse details underneath.

This should be supported by Form 1229 provided by the parents.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Ronny29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For subclass 101 ,Do I need to get all the passport pages(bank and non blank pages) for myself, spouse and child notarised if I'm getting it notarised from outside and not taking VFS attestation from VFS ?
> Or only the 3 main pages is sufficient for notary?
> ...


If possible, get it on the pages wherever you got Emigration/Immigration seals. If child's PP pages are totally blank, you may leave those.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I couldn’t see anywhere that sponsoring parents need to provide their police certificate. Is it necessary ? Thanks.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Ronny29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For subclass 101 ,Do I need to get all the passport pages(bank and non blank pages) for myself, spouse and child notarised if I'm getting it notarised from outside and not taking VFS attestation from VFS ?
> Or only the 3 main pages is sufficient for notary?
> ...


I submitted only the main pages with notary public seal. When we submitted the application, the VFS guy didn't ask for the blank pages.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

qaisarkaleem said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody tell how much actually child visa 101 takes , we applied child visa 101 on 23.01.2019, medical and bio metric done on 30.01.2019. After that no communication from department . Which factors can delay child visa ? anyone please


We are on the same boat. Applied on the same date as you and medicals done on 6th feb. No communication yet. Hopefully we get it directly without any additional documents request.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> I couldn’t see anywhere that sponsoring parents need to provide their police certificate. Is it necessary ? Thanks.


Check page 3 in form 40 CH. You will see this:


*If the applicant is under 18 years of age, in order to assess the
sponsorship application and the best interests of the child
criterion, both you and your spouse or de facto partner are
required to submit an Australian National Police Check for
each person who has spent a total of 12 months or more in
Australia since turning 16 years of age. In addition, police
certificates from each other country in which you and your
partner have spent a total of 12 months or more in the last
10 years since turning 16 years of age must also be submitted.
You must provide the original police certificates.*


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

When I check the status of my application via https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/Global-Passporttracking/Track/Index using the VLN number and DOB,

I am getting this status: "Your application is under process at Australian High Commission, New Delhi."

Is it normal or should it show that the application is sent to Australia?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

emaillenin said:


> Check page 3 in form 40 CH. You will see this:
> 
> 
> *If the applicant is under 18 years of age, in order to assess the
> ...


I see ! Thanks


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> We are on the same boat. Applied on the same date as you and medicals done on 6th feb. No communication yet. Hopefully we get it directly without any additional documents request.


Good, lets be in touch and share updates if any communication from embassy.


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

GirZ said:


> Average time for processing seen is 3-4 months after submission.


Thanks buddy


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> When I check the status of my application via https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/Global-Passporttracking/Track/Index using the VLN number and DOB,
> 
> I am getting this status: "Your application is under process at Australian High Commission, New Delhi."
> 
> Is it normal or should it show that the application is sent to Australia?



Thats what I too see. I guess, the documents wont be sent to Australia, the decision would be taken from HC-Australia - New Delhi itself.


----------



## Sahil50 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hlo.
After 14 month of 101 file from India.they tell us for medical and some documents. Can please tell us that how much time will be take for grant the Visa.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Sahil50 said:


> Hlo.
> After 14 month of 101 file from India.they tell us for medical and some documents. Can please tell us that how much time will be take for grant the Visa.


Wow thats a long delay. From which country did you apply?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Do the sponsor parents need to send their photo with the application ?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Do the sponsor parents need to send their photo with the application ?


No, only the child photos (4 copies) are needed as per VFS.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

emaillenin said:


> No, only the child photos (4 copies) are needed as per VFS.




Just a silly question, do we staple the each application forms and similar documents if more than one page ? Thanks


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Just a silly question, do we staple the each application forms and similar documents if more than one page ? Thanks


We used jump clips to put each forms (40ch, 47ch) together. Remaining documents are 1 or 2 pages anyway.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> When I check the status of my application via https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/Global-Passporttracking/Track/Index using the VLN number and DOB,
> 
> I am getting this status: "Your application is under process at Australian High Commission, New Delhi."
> 
> Is it normal or should it show that the application is sent to Australia?



Hi, I applied on 14 Feb and since then I am having same status as yours. Even not asked for the medicals Yet. How come, Medicals are requested so early in your case? As such, I believe medicals are requested near the decision and grant. Hopefully, all is going good in your case. God Bless and thanks. Pls update once status is updated in your case.

Cheers


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> Same here. Expecting 101 in 3 months or else going to apply Visitor visa for the baby. If you are going to apply too, do you know the list of documents for the visitor visa?


Hi, just want to know if you have applied for Visitor Visa for kid? as there is no update on the application status for me.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, I applied on 14 Feb and since then I am having same status as yours. Even not asked for the medicals Yet. How come, Medicals are requested so early in your case? As such, I believe medicals are requested near the decision and grant. Hopefully, all is going good in your case. God Bless and thanks. Pls update once status is updated in your case.
> 
> Cheers


I am not sure. Maybe it depends on the age of the child. My child was 5 months old when we applied.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, just want to know if you have applied for Visitor Visa for kid? as there is no update on the application status for me.


No not yet. I am thinking to wait for 3-4 months as this is the usual waiting time for 101 visa. If I don't get till then, I will think about applying for visitor visa. I hesitate to apply for visitor visa because it is not guaranteed to get. I have heard its been rejected for some people.


----------



## Sahil50 (Jan 23, 2019)

Embassy wanting date of birth certificate for 101 child Visa but date of birth certificate have little problem. applicant name written in 2 languages one in English and other in punjabi .in English all information are correct but in punjabi applicant name little mistake .
Please please tell me that can affect on Visa..please tell.


----------



## Ab.Sh (Mar 1, 2019)

I am originally from Pakistan and applied for Child 101 visa from saudi Arabia. Recently they asked for additional documents including polio certificate.

Ø Polio vaccination certificate for PA if she has spent over 28 days in Pakistan since birth. 

My question is that where can I get polio certificate in Jeddah, KSA. I checked with Panel physician where we performed medical test but they do not provide such document. Can I provide them the routine vaccination card which is updated with all vaccinations in Saudi? or what do I need to do?
appreciate your swift response.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, I applied on 14 Feb and since then I am having same status as yours. Even not asked for the medicals Yet. How come, Medicals are requested so early in your case? As such, I believe medicals are requested near the decision and grant. Hopefully, all is going good in your case. God Bless and thanks. Pls update once status is updated in your case.
> 
> Cheers


Its extremely likely that you missed their email, it mostly goes into Junk / Spam email folder, unless you get the id added into your contact.

Do check your spam asap.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

GirZ said:


> Its extremely likely that you missed their email, it mostly goes into Junk / Spam email folder, unless you get the id added into your contact.
> 
> Do check your spam asap.


Do they ask for fingerprint aswell? How long the process take on average ? I can see you applied for more than one year, did you get any additional document request ? ... thanks


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Black_Rose said:


> Do they ask for fingerprint as well? How long the process take on average ? I can see you applied for more than one year, did you get any additional document request ? ... thanks


Finger print - None, 
No, its just two months, My bad - wrong signature  Corrected.

The process - official version is more than 10 months, its seen the grants are happening in 3-4 months in for an appln complete in all respects.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

GirZ said:


> Finger print - None,
> No, its just two months, My bad - wrong signature  Corrected.
> 
> The process - official version is more than 10 months, its seen the grants are happening in 3-4 months in for an appln complete in all respects.


Sounds good 👍


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

Hi all,

We were in us for two years , so while applying for PR we had to submit both state and FBI clearance. Anybody has an idea if only FBI clearance is enough for child visa or state also is required ( the website mentions PCC from each country )

Regards
Jj



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

JjBlue said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We were in us for two years , so while applying for PR we had to submit both state and FBI clearance. Anybody has an idea if only FBI clearance is enough for child visa or state also is required ( the website mentions PCC from each country )
> 
> ...


I guess FBI report is enough as we are from Canada and submitted the national one only not provincial.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Has anyone been granted visa recently? It's been a quiet week


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Has anyone been granted visa recently? It's been a quiet week


The last grant reported in this group took about 4 months it seems. !
So there seems nothing to worry. I am in the same boat as well..
Applied on Jan 1st week.


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

GirZ said:


> The last grant reported in this group took about 4 months it seems. !
> So there seems nothing to worry. I am in the same boat as well..
> Applied on Jan 1st week.


I think last visa grant from Pak was on 31.01.2019.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

minti22 said:


> It gives my immense pleasure to announce that my child has got the Grant
> Timeline:
> Applied on 19 October 2018
> Application Received Email on: 22 October 2018
> ...



*This was the last Grant Reported.*


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Application lodged !


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

are we supposed to submit any sort of forwarding letter/ covering letter along with visa file documents?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

hbp said:


> are we supposed to submit any sort of forwarding letter/ covering letter along with visa file documents?


Not required.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

I got the following SMS yesterday:



> Visa application lodged under reference no. XXXXXXXXXX has been dispatched to High Commission of Australia for processing. To check the progress of your Online lodged visa application, please log in to your Immi Account on the DIBP website: www.border.gov.au


I guess they mean the office in New Delhi and not Australia itself.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

emaillenin said:


> I got the following SMS yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they mean the office in New Delhi and not Australia itself.


Wouldn’t you be able to send the application pack direct to the concerning embassy not thru VFS?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Wouldn’t you be able to send the application pack direct to the concerning embassy not thru VFS?


I think thats not possible in India. Everyone needs to go through VFS only.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

hbp said:


> are we supposed to submit any sort of forwarding letter/ covering letter along with visa file documents?


Hi There, Yes VFS asked me to write and attach it with application. It was a normal application mentioning about providing visa, mentioning my and wifes passport nos and Grant No. in application.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

GirZ said:


> Its extremely likely that you missed their email, it mostly goes into Junk / Spam email folder, unless you get the id added into your contact.
> 
> Do check your spam asap.


Thanks, Can You Please share email ID of Medicals request are sent.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks, Can You Please share email ID of Medicals request are sent.


[email protected]


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

*hi*

from where did u certified/notorized ur document copies ??


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

from where did u certified/notorized ur document copies ??


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

can some one provide a sample or format of letter required to undertake obligation of sponsorship of child ?


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

*Request for advice -new child visa*

Dear all,

I got my 190-VIC grant recently for me, wife and one kid, we did not do landing yet.

We are expecting new baby soon 
The agent issued by papers before so am not familiar with some issue, really appreciate any help in the below: 

What documents I will need for his visa?

How I can submit these documents (is it online or in the embassy)?

is there any entry requirements after the child visa 101 issued , because in my case I will work on it after I come back from Australia ? 

Since it will take time, I think I will go for visit visa for the new baby, is there any advise on this issue ?

Really appreciate:help: any input on the above :help::help::help:


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

can u tell me which documents u attested/notorized ?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

minti22 said:


> It gives my immense pleasure to announce that my child has got the Grant
> Timeline:
> Applied on 19 October 2018
> Application Received Email on: 22 October 2018
> ...


can u tell me which documents u attested/notorized ?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

umair_rox said:


> can u tell me which documents u attested/notorized ?


Each & all except Visa application forms.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

emaillenin said:


> [email protected]


Thanks dear, But No Email from this ID so far in my case.


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Help me with process*

HI All

I want to start applying 101 visa for my child.I have many questions regarding the same. Could someone pls help me.
At present, I am in Australia my wife and baby are in India.
Before delivery me and my wife both were in Aus and working.Now my wife is on maternity leave.
1.Can I process visa from australia ?(As my wife stays in a town in India and I can't ask her to roam around for documents).

2.At present my job contract got ended and I have to find a new job. Meanwhile, if I apply for Visa did they expect to be on job? (As I heard we need to submit payslips/PayG).Better to wait till I get some job?

3.Is it good to go with Some MARA Agent or is it simple one we can do ourself.


----------



## Ab.Sh (Mar 1, 2019)

reposting due to no response:
I am originally from Pakistan and applied for Child 101 visa from saudi Arabia. Recently they asked for additional documents including polio certificate.
Ø Polio vaccination certificate for PA if she has spent over 28 days in Pakistan since birth. My question is that where can I get polio certificate in Jeddah, KSA. I checked with Panel physician where we performed medical test but they do not provide such document. Can I provide them the routine vaccination card which is updated with all vaccinations in Saudi? or what do I need to do? appreciate your swift response.


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

Ab.Sh said:


> reposting due to no response:
> I am originally from Pakistan and applied for Child 101 visa from saudi Arabia. Recently they asked for additional documents including polio certificate.
> Ø Polio vaccination certificate for PA if she has spent over 28 days in Pakistan since birth. My question is that where can I get polio certificate in Jeddah, KSA. I checked with Panel physician where we performed medical test but they do not provide such document. Can I provide them the routine vaccination card which is updated with all vaccinations in Saudi? or what do I need to do? appreciate your swift response.


I think you need to get polio certificate as vaccination card will not serve the purpose. You can check from Pak consulate in Jeddah.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi All, 

Me and my wife got Australia PR around 2 years back. We are currently located in US and had a baby here. I am currently in the process of collecting the required documents, can anyone please let me know the following, 

1. What does it mean when it says "CERTIFIED", is it same as Notary? 

2. I read a few comments in the thread about getting certified financial documents, like bank statement, pay slips, Tax documents, all I have are PDFs of these, how to get them certified without originals. 

3. I did my initial entry upon getting the PR 2 years back. Some posts say that I need to submit Boarding Pass to show proof of visit. I never kept those boarding passes with me. All I have is the tickets. Will those work ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imroz (Sep 2, 2015)

As part of form 40CH that I am filling for sponsorship of my son, wat do I need to select for (yes or no)

Q63 Have you or your partner lodged any other sponsorships/nominations or signed an Assurance of Support?

As part of my visa grant under class 189, I was the primary applicant and my dependents were my wife and elder daughter.

So for q63 do I need to select yes and enter there details


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my wife got Australia PR around 2 years back. We are currently located in US and had a baby here. I am currently in the process of collecting the required documents, can anyone please let me know the following,
> 
> ...


Best of luck for your child visa.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Imroz said:


> As part of form 40CH that I am filling for sponsorship of my son, wat do I need to select for (yes or no)
> 
> Yes as you are sponsoring your child you will have to select YES
> 
> ...


As far as I remember I didn't select yes in this as we didn't sign up for anthing like that.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Ab.Sh said:


> reposting due to no response:
> I am originally from Pakistan and applied for Child 101 visa from saudi Arabia. Recently they asked for additional documents including polio certificate.
> Ø Polio vaccination certificate for PA if she has spent over 28 days in Pakistan since birth. My question is that where can I get polio certificate in Jeddah, KSA. I checked with Panel physician where we performed medical test but they do not provide such document. Can I provide them the routine vaccination card which is updated with all vaccinations in Saudi? or what do I need to do? appreciate your swift response.


You can submit the Vaccination card of your child in KSA highlighting the polio vaccination in it. I submitted the same vaccination card for my daughter and it worked without any problem and intrestingly I submitted my application from Karachi Pakistan VFS.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks mubska for your responses. I am in USA right now so VFS for me. But I can get the birth certificate and passports notarized here and as per your reply those should be sufficient. Good to know that no notary is needed on financial documents .

Thanks again for your reply and congratulations on your child's PR , 29 days is a quick one. 



mubksa said:


> VMMM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, Just curious if anyone here applied for 101 from Canada ? Please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Imroz (Sep 2, 2015)

mubska thanks for your reply,

But in my case when I initially applied for my PR under class 189, I had added my wife and daugther as dependents, my son wasn't born then and we received the PR. 

But now when applying for him under visa 101, I am confused as part of Q63 do I need to select yes as I had previously sponsored by daughter and wife


----------



## Imroz (Sep 2, 2015)

mubska thanks for your reply,

But in my case when I initially applied for my PR under class 189, I had added my wife and daugther as dependents, my son wasn't born then and we received the PR. 

But now when applying for him under visa 101, I am confused as part of Q63 do I need to select yes as I had previously sponsored by daughter and wife


----------



## Imroz (Sep 2, 2015)

hi all,

For form 47 q50, do we need to fill in the 956 form, since we fill in the 47ch from representing our newly born child?

it is stipulated in the document:
To appoint a migration agent/exempt person you should complete
Part K – Options for receiving written communications.
Your migration agent/exempt person should complete form 956
Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing
immigration assistance.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Hello, Just curious if anyone here applied for 101 from Canada ? Please share your experiences. Thanks.


I don't think so there will be any change regarding the process / procedure they are the same only thing I think will differ be the response time of concerned embassy for correspondance with the candidate.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

mubksa said:


> I don't think so there will be any change regarding the process / procedure they are the same only thing I think will differ be the response time of concerned embassy for correspondance with the candidate.


Right, I still did not receive any acknowledgement receipt. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Hi Munish,
> 
> I am currently residing in US holding Australian PR. I saw your posts on Child 101 financial documents. Have you gone through the process already and got the PR? I am currently in the process of collecting all the required documents.
> 
> ...


I have gone through the process and applied. But I have not got the PR yet. My application was received last year October 3rd, and got reply from embassy last week only. Unfortunately, they requested additional doc, so back in queue now.

1. You do not need to get the financial documents certified. Color scans or prints works good.

2. For the most part, when someone say get a document certified, it means notarized. But when someone mentions, they need a "Certified Copy" of the doc...that's different. If you see your child's Birth Certificate that you would have got from the County, it will say somewhere on the top or bottom that it is a "Certified Copy" issued by so and so. I think our Mark Sheets from college also mentions the same. So those originals we call, are actually Certified Copies, certified copy issued by certain authority.

3. That being said, since I did not want to send the original document of anything....I took a chance and sent the notarized copies of the 1) Child's birth certificate, 2) My passport 3) Spouse's Passport. 2nd and 3rd to accompany with the Form 1229. And when the Case Officer reached back to me last week, she did not mention anything about those docs, so i'm assuming all is good.

4. Additional info, that was not asked in your question. For the State Police Clearance, I went to my local city police but there issued statement did not work. They require a statement issued from California Department of Justice in Sacramento. So do get that State Clearance along with the FBI clearance, to avoid any hassle.

Hope this helps!


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Munish. I thought it wouldn't take that long, my child being an US citizen.But it looks like its been 6 months already for you. Did you submit medical and PCC along ?



munishghai74 said:


> I have gone through the process and applied. But I have not got the PR yet. My application was received last year October 3rd, and got reply from embassy last week only. Unfortunately, they requested additional doc, so back in queue now.
> 
> 1. You do not need to get the financial documents certified. Color scans or prints works good.
> 
> ...


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Thanks for your reply Munish. I thought it wouldn't take that long, my child being an US citizen.But it looks like its been 6 months already for you. Did you submit medical and PCC along ?


I had the same thought. My guess was the process would be done in a month or two, because of shorter queue of applications and US being lower risk country. But it did about 5 months for the 1st reply from CO.

Medical can not be submit along with application. After you send your paper application, they will acknowledge the receipt (usually within the 1st week after delivery) and also provide HAP ID, so the medicals can be done.

PCC I did submit along with the application. Now days, FBI PCC is pretty dam fast, thanks to their new online processing system. Till 2017, it used to take 4 months. State PCC, not sure about the timeline, I will be applying now.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

munishghai74 said:


> I had the same thought. My guess was the process would be done in a month or two, because of shorter queue of applications and US being lower risk country. But it did about 5 months for the 1st reply from CO.
> 
> Medical can not be submit along with application. After you send your paper application, they will acknowledge the receipt (usually within the 1st week after delivery) and also provide HAP ID, so the medicals can be done.
> 
> PCC I did submit along with the application. Now days, FBI PCC is pretty dam fast, thanks to their new online processing system. Till 2017, it used to take 4 months. State PCC, not sure about the timeline, I will be applying now.


Hello, its been nearly 3 weeks now i am yet to get the acknowledgement mail/email. Being a lower risk country seems it slower the process haha. What additional document you have been asked so far, Would you kindly share as i could be prepared from now. Thank you.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Imroz said:


> hi all,
> 
> For form 47 q50, do we need to fill in the 956 form, since we fill in the 47ch from representing our newly born child?
> 
> ...


No, 956 is required only if you are hiring an Agent to complete the process. If you are the parent of a minor, you have the rights to complete the application on your kids behalf. So do not worry.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Dear All, Iam going to submit he application , just few questions if you can clarify me :

Form 40CH
question 18
Do you have the sole legal right to determine where the child shall live
or to permanently remove the child from their home country? 
ANSWER WILL BE NO and we can submit form 1229 ???

Part K About your home....we dont need to fill this part if not living currently in Australia ???

Part N 
question 68 
All written communications about this application should be sent to:
Myself
or authorised receipent 

Since my baby is under 16 I will select Myself ut o I still need to fill form 956 ??

Form 47CH
Question 26 Does the child have the sole legal right to determine where each of their children under 18 years of age shall live or to permanently remove each of their children
from their home country?
ANSWER WILL BE NO ???

question 31 and 32 ..family unit ? Family unit here means child's family is he./she is married ?

Part K Question 50 I will select Authorised Recipient since my baby is under 16 so dO I need to fill form 956A ?

question 53
Additional Applicant Charge under 18 years of age at the time your application is lodged? 
what are these charges? I will write 0 $ ??


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

umair_rox said:


> Dear All, Iam going to submit he application , just few questions if you can clarify me :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can a single parent apply for child visa...even if matter of gaurdianship is pending with court.. although I have the sole custody of my son since last 9 years.. I m a visa 190 holder

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ab.Sh (Mar 1, 2019)

mubksa said:


> Ab.Sh said:
> 
> 
> > reposting due to no response:
> ...


thanks alot for your feedback. I submitted the vaccination card and other additional docs. Waiting for grant.


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Any applicants who submitted 101 from Singapore?
I submitted through vfs Singapore today, so just wanted to know the processing time and how fast was the first acknowledgement from the high commission.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Alright, good to know that. I am planning not to submit the PCC along, IED depends on medicals/PCC so want to keep some time with me in case it gets picked up sooner. How much time we have to get medicals done after we get the HAP ID ?



munishghai74 said:


> I had the same thought. My guess was the process would be done in a month or two, because of shorter queue of applications and US being lower risk country. But it did about 5 months for the 1st reply from CO.
> 
> Medical can not be submit along with application. After you send your paper application, they will acknowledge the receipt (usually within the 1st week after delivery) and also provide HAP ID, so the medicals can be done.
> 
> PCC I did submit along with the application. Now days, FBI PCC is pretty dam fast, thanks to their new online processing system. Till 2017, it used to take 4 months. State PCC, not sure about the timeline, I will be applying now.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

One of my friend who applied for Child Visa on same day as of mine got their grant.

ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019, 
Med. Req 8th Jan, 
Medicals 15th Jan.
Grant 19th March 2019.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Dear All, Iam going to submit he application , just few questions if you can clarify me :

Form 40CH

question 18

Do you have the sole legal right to determine where the child shall live

or to permanently remove the child from their home country? 

ANSWER WILL BE NO and we can submit form 1229 ???

Part K About your home....we dont need to fill this part if not living currently in Australia ???

Part N 

question 68 

All written communications about this application should be sent to:

Myself

or authorised receipent 


Since my baby is under 16 I will select Myself or I still need to fill form 956A ??


Form 47CH

Question 26 Does the child have the sole legal right to determine where each of their children under 18 years of age shall live or to permanently remove each of their children

from their home country?

ANSWER WILL BE NO ???

question 31 and 32 ..family unit ? Family unit here means child's family is he./she is married ?


Part K Question 50 I will select Authorised Recipient since my baby is under 16 so dO I need to fill form 956A ?


question 53

Additional Applicant Charge under 18 years of age at the time your application is lodged? 

what are these charges? I will write 0 $ ??


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

umair_rox said:


> Dear All, Iam going to submit he application , just few questions if you can clarify me :
> 
> Form 40CH
> 
> ...


Answered you in PM


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone my Kid's Visa has been granted on today - 19th March 2019.

For reference the time line is as follows.
ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019, 
Med. Req 8th Jan, 
Medicals 15th Jan.
Visa Grant 19th March.

Thank you for everyone who supported in the process.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

GirZ said:


> Thanks everyone my Kid's Visa has been granted on today - 19th March 2019.
> 
> For reference the time line is as follows.
> ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019,
> ...


Congratulations 🎈🎈🎈

Meanwhile I am still waiting for the acknowledgement... 💁🏿*♂


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> Dear All, Iam going to submit he application , just few questions if you can clarify me :
> 
> Form 40CH
> 
> ...


no additional applicants if you are filing the vaia for your only child.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulations 🎈🎈🎈
> 
> Meanwhile I am still waiting for the acknowledgement... 💁🏿*♂


Amazing ! wondering how much time it takes the embassy to send the acknowledgment of application. But you don't have to worry you would have the receipt of application which would have been mailed and you will soon hopefully receive the acknowlegment as well as request for medicals but once they pick up the case and everything as per their checklist is ok they process it quickly especially for the child applications.

Good Luck.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulations &#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;
> 
> Meanwhile I am still waiting for the acknowledgement... &#55357;&#56449;&#55356;&#57343;*♂


Thanks.!

Its highly unlikely that they missed on this part, to be frank, but not to press panic button.
Pls do check your spam folder. While visa yet to be granted, never delete spam folders just like that. If you had mistakenly deleted, it might still be there in Thrash folder (not sure, maybe spam gets permanently deleted.?) You may better add their email id into your contacts, by which it wont land into spams. Since you are applying from Canada, i cant say much on the email id used at there. In India we have this - *[email protected]* Probably something similar you may have.. starting with Canada or so.

Further, you may try to contact the consulate (through the link - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au//he...ine-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form), you would need VLN No, Passport No of your kid etc. In the space express your concern in short words. Normally for status queries they don't usually respond to, it seems, but your case is slightly different. Pls try it.

You dont have VFS at Canada I presume, submitted directly to Consulate.?
But i still supect, its the spam - thing which might have happened.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Those who are having doubts..
I have given 40CH Sample in the below given link and some of the queries too have been answered - my own mostly 

The particular link where you are reading this, has got a lot of information shared by experts and those who have been through this application process. 

I know the agony and doubts everyone go through. So will try to update there and answer whatever I know or here itself for that matter.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-outside-australia-doubts-2.html#post14830188


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

GirZ said:


> Thanks.!
> 
> Its highly unlikely that they missed on this part, to be frank, but not to press panic button.
> Pls do check your spam folder. While visa yet to be granted, never delete spam folders just like that. If you had mistakenly deleted, it might still be there in Thrash folder (not sure, maybe spam gets permanently deleted.?) You may better add their email id into your contacts, by which it wont land into spams. Since you are applying from Canada, i cant say much on the email id used at there. In India we have this - *[email protected]* Probably something similar you may have.. starting with Canada or so.
> ...


No we dont have any vfs, we had to send it directly to High Comission.
I checked junk mail regularly and it didn't come till date. I'd definitely keep an eye and will contact them after couple of weeks if I don't get any correspondence by then. Thanks


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

GirZ said:


> Thanks everyone my Kid's Visa has been granted on today - 19th March 2019.
> 
> For reference the time line is as follows.
> ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019,
> ...


Congats, happy for you. We applied on 23rd Jan. So expecting it in 3 weeks.


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi All,

Happy to anounce that i have been granted 101 visa for my child on 20th March.

Here are the timelines:
Applied on : 21st Jan 2019
Acknowledgment : 23rd Jan 2018
Request for PCC/Medicals : 23rd Jan 2019
PCC/Medicals Submiited : 12th February
Grant : 20th March 2019

All the best to all parents waiting for the grant.

Cheers


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry for the typo. All are in 2019.


----------



## paula.kristina (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello would like to ask what time did you receive your grant? Thank you


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

paula.kristina said:


> Hello would like to ask what time did you receive your grant? Thank you


approx. 9am IST


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Congats, happy for you. We applied on 23rd Jan. So expecting it in 3 weeks.


Thanks. Yes, from previous Grants, its felt that the Grant time for India is somewhere in between 3-4 months. For me it took 3 month and two weeks.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Congats, happy for you. We applied on 23rd Jan. So expecting it in 3 weeks.





2aussieR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to anounce that i have been granted 101 visa for my child on 20th March.
> 
> ...


Congrats.! 
So whomever waiting, your time falls in 3months plus time period, So be ready. !


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

GirZ said:


> Congrats.!
> So whomever waiting, your time falls in 3months plus time period, So be ready. !


You applied on 3rd Jan and received visa on 19th March so it makes 2 months and two weeks not 3 months and two weeks. One of my friend applied on 2nd Jan also received visa on 15 March. 
I have applied on 25th Jan so waiting .........


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys...congrats to all who got visa....did you guys Fill Part K about dwelling ? I know Girz , he did filled it , what abt others ?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the child
or not), 
what does it mean ? does this means Parents ? or members of family unit means child's childrens if child has any

bcoz as I have read earlier posts child family unit means child's family


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Also question32 form 47CH 
Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the
child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
travel to, or stay in, Australia? 
ANSWER WILL BE NO ? as its asking for members of child family unit ..am I RIght ?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi
I Applied on 14 Feb. But Since Then - - NO Medical request. No Acknowledgement from High Comission.

Only Same Status on VFS Status Page - Stating My Application is under Process at High Comission. Anyone with same experience?


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Check Mail -Spam folder


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Today I Received Health Examination Request email with HAP ID. 
Question is regarding, Health Test, as for My Son I applied for Tourist Visa also and has recently undergone Medical. Can I share Tourist Visa HAP ID for 101 Visa Medical request. 

Please update if anyone is knowledge about it?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

I applied yesterday but when i try to track my app status on VFS site it says no record found... does it take time to get the vfs confirmation email and application to be updated on their website ??


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

umair_rox said:


> I applied yesterday but when i try to track my app status on VFS site it says no record found... does it take time to get the vfs confirmation email and application to be updated on their website ??


Wait for 2 Working Days. Its standard time to get reply from high commission. Did you receive dispatch sms/ email from VFS to High Commission?


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

*Hi*

no i didnt received any sms or email from VFS yet


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

umair_rox said:


> no i didnt received any sms or email from VFS yet


If you have not taken SMS facility from VFS, then they may not send you message of each activity. You can Call yourself to VFS contact no. and ask for update on your application. I suggest wait for at least 2 working days.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

qaisarkaleem said:


> You applied on 3rd Jan and received visa on 19th March so it makes 2 months and two weeks not 3 months and two weeks. One of my friend applied on 2nd Jan also received visa on 15 March.
> I have applied on 25th Jan so waiting .........


Ye, Sorry. You are correct. Anyhow, the time line, from last reported grants seems to be 3-4months maximum.

Some lucky one got within 30 days,
Most got within 3 months,
Some got within 4 months.

Thats what I observed.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

GirZ said:


> Ye, Sorry. You are correct. Anyhow, the time line, from last reported grants seems to be 3-4months maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does country of origin also matters.. from which country did you apply?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

rahulkap1 said:


> Today I Received Health Examination Request email with HAP ID.
> Question is regarding, Health Test, as for My Son I applied for Tourist Visa also and has recently undergone Medical. Can I share Tourist Visa HAP ID for 101 Visa Medical request.
> 
> Please update if anyone is knowledge about it?



If the duration falls well within 6 months since last Med Test, You may not require another Med Test. But, do not take our advises, rather get an expert advise.

To get some idea, You could call the hospital where Med Tests are usually done, and let you connected to those who deal Med Tests(Australian).

Query to DIBP, may not get you quick answers. That also to be tried.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Does country of origin also matters.. from which country did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


I was in India during Jan, the kid too was.

Country of Origin/ no of requests might matter.

My Observation on recent 5 grants.
Pakistan - 2 Nos- 1 month & 3.2months.
India - 3 Nos, in 2 to 3 month time line.

When did you apply for it.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

GirZ said:


> I was in India during Jan, the kid too was.
> 
> Country of Origin/ no of requests might matter.
> 
> ...


I applied last week... I have 190 PR and plan to move permanently in July this year with my son

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

richa93 said:


> I applied last week... I have 190 PR and plan to move permanently in July this year with my son
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


You should be Ok. May expect to get the grant within that time period.


----------



## rkz1234 (Mar 5, 2015)

I received grant today. Thanks to this. I only refered to this for filling up forms.

Timelines - Visa submission received 13 feb
Medical request 14 feb
Medical completed 16 feb
Visa grant 28 mar

All docs added in application including PCC


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

rkz1234 said:


> I received grant today. Thanks to this. I only refered to this for filling up forms.
> 
> Timelines - Visa submission received 13 feb
> Medical request 14 feb
> ...


Congrats. So the table gets updated this way.

Recent 6 grants.
Pakistan - 2 Nos- 1 month & 3.2months.
India - 4 Nos, 3 in 2 to 3 month time line, One in 1.5 months.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

*emaillenin*



rkz1234 said:


> I received grant today. Thanks to this. I only refered to this for filling up forms.
> 
> Timelines - Visa submission received 13 feb
> Medical request 14 feb
> ...


Congrats, applied on 23rd Jan. Still waiting...


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

after submission how many days they take for the medical request?i submitted on 25th march


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

You may receive their mail by monday, if not already received. do check your spam folder.


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi,just a query. May I know once we submit the application for 101 the high commision itself will decide the status or will it go to Australia for the decision.
I submitted my docs at vfs Singapore and the high commission here acknowledged it. Please advise.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Roshangf said:


> Hi,just a query. May I know once we submit the application for 101 the high commision itself will decide the status or will it go to Australia for the decision.
> I submitted my docs at vfs Singapore and the high commission here acknowledged it. Please advise.


No, the relevant Embassy in the country where you have submitted the application will decide about your application nothing to do with Australia.

The acknowledgement means your application has been submitted and in the waiting queue and as soon as a case officer is assigned and he/she go through the file he will contact your for further info / medical / documents.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Roshangf said:


> Hi,just a query. May I know once we submit the application for 101 the high commision itself will decide the status or will it go to Australia for the decision.
> I submitted my docs at vfs Singapore and the high commission here acknowledged it. Please advise.


How did u got acknowledgment ? sms or email ? I didn subscribe for sms service
I applied on 25th havent got anything yet, VFS tracking site says "Your visa application reference no. refno has been forwarded to the Australian High Commission / Embassy for processing. "


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks, infact I have received an email from someone from the high commision here asking for additional documents with medicals/pcc which I have submitted on Friday and today morning the same person acknowledged that they received the files. So I suppose that person will be the one deciding the status of the application


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

umair_rox said:


> How did u got acknowledgment ? sms or email ? I didn subscribe for sms service
> I applied on 25th havent got anything yet, VFS tracking site says "Your visa application reference no. refno has been forwarded to the Australian High Commission / Embassy for processing. "



Your application is on the way and will be updated to status soon - under processing at high commission.

in my case, medical request came after 40 days of submission. It depends on case to case or availability of case officers. Be Patient.


----------



## Roshangf (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello everyone, first of all thanks for clarifying all the queries I have posted for my daughters Visa application. Received the grant letter today😊.

Here is the timeline:
Application lodged :19th Mar'19 thru VFS Singapore
Acknowledgement from AHC Singapore with additional documents/PCC/Medicals: 20th Mar'19
Medical Submission: 21st Mar'19
Rest of the Docs/PCC : 1st Apr'19
Visa Grant: 2nd Apr'19

Thanks a lot everyone and whoever waiting for the grant I wish you all the best.


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

Roshangf said:


> Hello everyone, first of all thanks for clarifying all the queries I have posted for my daughters Visa application. Received the grant letter today😊.
> 
> Here is the timeline:
> Application lodged :19th Mar'19 thru VFS Singapore
> ...


Congrats , this was quick


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

GirZ said:


> If the duration falls well within 6 months since last Med Test, You may not require another Med Test. But, do not take our advises, rather get an expert advise.
> 
> To get some idea, You could call the hospital where Med Tests are usually done, and let you connected to those who deal Med Tests(Australian).
> 
> Query to DIBP, may not get you quick answers. That also to be tried.


Please help if anybody know about any email to contact high commission about medical tests. As Hospital advise to share email with Both HAP IDs to high commission.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

rahulkap1 said:


> Please help if anybody know about any email to contact high commission about medical tests. As Hospital advise to share email with Both HAP IDs to high commission.


It seems there is no email id as such to communicate to, you can have your issues communicated to Consulate through a link. Just search for it in the immi website. be ready with Passport numbers and other docs.


----------



## change_is_inevitable (Oct 8, 2016)

I received the medical examination request 2 days back. How do we inform them that we are done with the medicals? Do we need to reply to the email received? Also, I think hospital will directly send the reports to them? Correct me if I am wrong.. Thanks!


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

My application was delivered on 2nd April 2019. I applied in Canada and sent it to Ottawa Immigration office.

will there be any acknowledgement sent out? Any email ?

we dont have any VFS here so the application has to be sent to Immigration office directly.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

GirZ said:


> Thanks everyone my Kid's Visa has been granted on today - 19th March 2019.
> 
> For reference the time line is as follows.
> ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019,
> ...





Silvi6 said:


> My application was delivered on 2nd April 2019. I applied in Canada and sent it to Ottawa Immigration office.
> 
> will there be any acknowledgement sent out? Any email ?
> 
> we dont have any VFS here so the application has to be sent to Immigration office directly.


Any way to track the application ? Will it appear it my online immi account from where I paid the fee ?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Silvi6 said:


> My application was delivered on 2nd April 2019. I applied in Canada and sent it to Ottawa Immigration office.
> 
> will there be any acknowledgement sent out? Any email ?
> 
> we dont have any VFS here so the application has to be sent to Immigration office directly.



I dont know either how they work and whats their normal pattern of processing. I am waiting for one months for the acknowledgement but no correspondence yet. May be my case is different. You should get your acknowledgement in 2-3 days. Best of luck.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Received acknowledgement letter today followed by a medical request. End of a tensionious period indeed. Thank God.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Received acknowledgement letter today followed by a medical request. End of a tensionious period indeed. Thank God.


I also received both today.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Black_Rose said:


> Received acknowledgement letter today followed by a medical request. End of a tensionious period indeed. Thank God.


Nice to hear that. So hopefully things would workout very soon. !


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

GirZ said:


> Nice to hear that. So hopefully things would workout very soon. !


Yea we are planing to do the medical later this month. Lets hope for the best. Thanks


----------



## Ab.Sh (Mar 1, 2019)

*A_S*

I am glad to announce that we received grant today for our Child  Below are the timelines:
Applied: 3-Feb-2019
Additional Docs(Medical/PCC) request: 19-Feb-2019
Medical done: 6-Mar-2019
PCC submitted: 14-Mar-2019
Acknowledgement of Additional Docs: 28-Mar-2019
GRANT: 7-APR-2019


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

At VFS centre in India did they charge any money except visa fee of $2470?


----------



## agentkamz2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

We want to get my step-daughter (18+) 101 Child visa, would anyone have the same experience lodging visa? We are still collecting all her documents, do we still need consent from her mother?


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Application Lodged on 11th April at VFS....


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Roshangf said:


> Hello everyone, first of all thanks for clarifying all the queries I have posted for my daughters Visa application. Received the grant letter today😊.
> 
> Here is the timeline:
> Application lodged :19th Mar'19 thru VFS Singapore
> ...


Wow this was the quickest grant I have ever heard. Within 1 day after submitting PCC? Singapore VFS is so quick!!


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Ab.Sh said:


> I am glad to announce that we received grant today for our Child  Below are the timelines:
> Applied: 3-Feb-2019
> Additional Docs(Medical/PCC) request: 19-Feb-2019
> Medical done: 6-Mar-2019
> ...


Is this from VFS India?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Based on the recent grant posts, it seems like people who didn't submit PCC along with their initial application and then submitting it later when requested have got their grants quickly.

I submitted along with my application itself. No update yet.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Based on the recent grant posts, it seems like people who didn't submit PCC along with their initial application and then submitting it later when requested have got their grants quickly.
> 
> I submitted along with my application itself. No update yet.


I have not submitted PCC either.. my child is 2p years...do I need to submit a PCC and also I think we can get medical done only after being asked to..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

richa93 said:


> I have not submitted PCC either.. my child is 2p years...do I need to submit a PCC and also I think we can get medical done only after being asked to..
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Yes Medicals only after request since we won't have HAP ID during submission.

But PCC, we submitted along with the application since we had it ready already.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Yes Medicals only after request since we won't have HAP ID during submission.
> 
> 
> 
> But PCC, we submitted along with the application since we had it ready already.


Was it PCC for you or the child..since children under 16 do not require a PCC..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

richa93 said:


> Was it PCC for you or the child..since children under 16 do not require a PCC..
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


No, PCC for the parents.


----------



## Ab.Sh (Mar 1, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Is this from VFS India?


No, This is from VFS Dubai.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Ab.Sh said:


> No, This is from VFS Dubai.


Based on these responses, I think VFS India is taking more time (4+ months) compared to other VFS offices like Dubai and Singapore (< 3 months)


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

did you guys submit proof of funds like bank statements as well?


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

yeah...we need to submit bank statement and IT return copies of last three years...also need to submit your payslips in case you are working..


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

hbp said:


> yeah...we need to submit bank statement and IT return copies of last three years...also need to submit your payslips in case you are working..


I submitted my returns and payslips, but didn't add bank statements as it wasn't mentioned anywhere in the forms.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Do we get any acknowledgment after submitting medicals?

I also sent the email with the confirmation of Medical done to the case officer but didn't receive any response after that. 

Can I import the application in Immigration account online?


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

You may do it. I did that, but Its felt that, that doesn't matter. Its not a direct link to converse with him anyhow. 

either of Tax statements for last two years or Salary slips - last 6 months would do it seems.
But in my submission, both of those were submitted. In your case, should they need more docs, they would certainly come to your inbox.


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

I had lodged child visa request on Jan 25th and I got the grant today.(April 15)
I am based from usa, so filed it at Washington Australian embassy. Overall was a pretty simple process.


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Silvi6 said:


> Do we get any acknowledgment after submitting medicals?
> 
> I also sent the email with the confirmation of Medical done to the case officer but didn't receive any response after that.
> 
> Can I import the application in Immigration account online?


How can we get confirmation of medical submission? Can we sent them mail directly or we have to go through Australian-immigration-inquiry form only?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

hbp said:


> Silvi6 said:
> 
> 
> > Do we get any acknowledgment after submitting medicals?
> ...


Even I want to know about that. I haven't received any confirmation or acknowledgement email after I sent them the Medical details.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

You wont receive any ack after medical submission.
Perhaps you could ring the Hospital and confirm it was submitted on time.
But they do mostly, as its a system related stuff, they can't ignore system
related followups after a procedure has been started.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

andy26 said:


> I had lodged child visa request on Jan 25th and I got the grant today.(April 15)
> I am based from usa, so filed it at Washington Australian embassy. Overall was a pretty simple process.


Congrats Andy.

So around 9 Grants reported in last couple of months. Average time seems to be a lil less than 3 months now after submission.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

andy26 said:


> I had lodged child visa request on Jan 25th and I got the grant today.(April 15)
> I am based from usa, so filed it at Washington Australian embassy. Overall was a pretty simple process.


Congratulations. May I know when you did the medicals? And also did you get any request for additional documents?


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

I did my medicals around March 1 st week. The additional document I was requested for is State of California PCC apart from FBI clearance.



emaillenin said:


> Congratulations. May I know when you did the medicals? And also did you get any request for additional documents?


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi,

Has anyone here applied visa 101 in Philippines? Can you please share your timeline? Just want to get an idea on how long the processing takes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey all .. I applied 101 on 25th April...on the VFS status site it sayds " Your visa application reference no. refno has been forwarded to the Australian High Commission / Embassy for processing. 
" 

All i want to ask that is this the message we will see until we receive CO contact or visa? does this msg changes or stays same ?


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

umair_rox said:


> Hey all .. I applied 101 on 25th April...on the VFS status site it sayds " Your visa application reference no. refno has been forwarded to the Australian High Commission / Embassy for processing.
> "
> 
> All i want to ask that is this the message we will see until we receive CO contact or visa? does this msg changes or stays same ?


After it reached at High commission your status will be"Your application is under process at Australian High Commission,xxx"


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

hbp said:


> umair_rox said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all .. I applied 101 on 25th April...on the VFS status site it sayds " Your visa application reference no. refno has been forwarded to the Australian High Commission / Embassy for processing.
> ...




so it means since one month my application hasnt been received in the embassy ? :s


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

umair_rox said:


> so it means since one month my application hasnt been received in the embassy ? :s


after how many months does this status changes anyway?
I am just curious even in one month there hasnt been any acknowledgment from embassy


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

umair_rox said:


> after how many months does this status changes anyway?
> I am just curious even in one month there hasnt been any acknowledgment from embassy


You never know the exact timeline...because some people got grant within a month while for others it may take 4-5 months...so just wait and hope for the best...Hopefully you get visa grant soon...


----------



## paula.kristina (Jan 30, 2019)

shellady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone here applied visa 101 in Philippines? Can you please share your timeline? Just want to get an idea on how long the processing takes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi I’m from Philippines. I’ve lodged my daughter’s application last November 23, 2018

November 26,2018 - Received by Aus Commision

January 17, 2019 - Request for Medicals
January 28, 2019- done with medicals

Still waiting and praying for our grant. 😊


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

I just checked my immi account and noticed the fees I paid is not showing up in the transaction. 


Paid fees on 30 March.
Acknowledgement & Health request received on 4 April.

Health Examination was done on 11 April.

Don't know why suddenly the transaction is not being shown in the account.

Anyone has any idea.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

umair_rox said:


> umair_rox said:
> 
> 
> > so it means since one month my application hasnt been received in the embassy ? :s
> ...



For our application it took 1.5 months for the status to become under process.


----------



## vin1984 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello Friends,
I need some help in applying for Child 101 visa .

My situation : I am working in Australia and my wife and child is born in India and currently staying in India . 

I am currently filling the Form 47CH, 40CH and gathering documents .

Question I have is on VFS application process , can we submit the application by post or do we need to go VFS Bangalore along with child for submitting the application ? 

Please let me know on the process please ?


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

vin1984 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I need some help in applying for Child 101 visa .
> 
> My situation : I am working in Australia and my wife and child is born in India and currently staying in India .
> ...


No you can't send it through post. You or your partner need to visit VFS centre. It is not necessary for child to visit at VFS centre. At VFS center after submitting your application they will provide you one letter which includes your file number that can help you in trekking status of your file. Hope this will help...


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi All,, I got the medical request today , CO has asked for PCC , which I have already provided, I provided the orignals so I just need to tell the CO that it has been already provided ? or I can email him the copies now ?


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

minti22 said:


> 47Ch
> 56 and 57 has signature option for Main Applicant and then four more boxes.... should i just sign the Main applicant box on behalf of my kid and leave the rest empty?



Hi Minti22 ,

How did you sign , Main applicant box on behalf of my kid only or did parents sign the other boxes too.

could you confirm,

Thank you


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

umair_rox said:


> Hi All,, I got the medical request today , CO has asked for PCC , which I have already provided, I provided the orignals so I just need to tell the CO that it has been already provided ? or I can email him the copies now ?


You should email him certified copies now and also mention that original docs were submitted along with visa application file.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just to update everyone, I got the child visa grant. 

PCC from India and Canada were submitted with the application. 

Applied at Ottawa, Canada. 
Fees paid in last week of March. 
Application sent and received around 2 April. 
Medical request received by 4 April. 
Medical done by 11 April. 
Grant received 1 May. 

So around a month it took for Grant.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Silvi6 said:


> Just to update everyone, I got the child visa grant.
> 
> PCC from India and Canada were submitted with the application.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! I will go for medical in a week time. Hope all the best. Thanks


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,

Me, my wife and 2 kids are having PR but not in Australia. Meanwhile we have another baby born outside Australia. Now I am moving Australia next month and need to apply for 101 child visa for my kid so that to bring my family relocated to Australia later this year.

WHat is the process of 101 child visa?? should i apply here or in Australia through post??

Please let me know step by step process please ? thanks


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Silvi6 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to update everyone, I got the child visa grant.
> ...


All the best.


----------



## qaisarkaleem (May 23, 2014)

I received visa grant on 01.05.21019 

My timeline
Child visa applied : 23.01.2019
Medicals and additional docs submitted : 28.02.2019
Visa grant : 01.05.2019

Prayers for all parents waiting for visas, all the best


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

qaisarkaleem said:


> I received visa grant on 01.05.21019
> 
> My timeline
> Child visa applied : 23.01.2019
> ...


Congratulations. Pakistan VFS seems to be quicker than India.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Silvi6 said:


> Just to update everyone, I got the child visa grant.
> 
> PCC from India and Canada were submitted with the application.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Very quick everywhere other than India.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Since I am still waiting for 101, I have decided to apply 600 (Sponsored stream) visa. I have the following three questions. If anyone has applied recently, can you help?

1. Travelling companions: Should we mention the parents if they have PR already? I added both the parents and selected NO for "Has this responsible person submitted a Visitor visa application?" and it shows me a warning that parents need to apply for visitor visa first. 

2. In documents, "Evidence of the applicant's previous travel" is mandatory even though the baby has not traveled anywhere before.

3. In documents. Proof of non-accompanying parent/guardian's signature: Both parents already have PR and will be traveling along with the baby from India. Does this mean we are "accompanying parents" or "non-accompanying parents"? I am confused.

I am uploading the following documents:

1. Baby's birth certificate
2. Baby's passport
3. Statutory declaration mentioning we have already applied 101 visa and is in progress
4. Financial documents: My payslips, residencial proof, tax assessment, bank statement and my PR visa grant
5. Form 1149 and Form 1229.
6. Both parents passport under "Non accompanying parents signature"

Let me know if we need to add any more documents. Thanks in advance.


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

*Hi*



qaisarkaleem said:


> I received visa grant on 01.05.21019
> 
> My timeline
> Child visa applied : 23.01.2019
> ...


Congrats Qaiser...you applied from PAkistan? why it took 5 months


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

immigrant589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me, my wife and 2 kids are having PR but not in Australia. Meanwhile we have another baby born outside Australia. Now I am moving Australia next month and need to apply for 101 child visa for my kid so that to bring my family relocated to Australia later this year.
> 
> ...


Just check this thread..

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ing-189-parents-outside-australia-doubts.html


----------



## VickyAus (Aug 7, 2014)

Friends, My 2nd daughter was born in India and I have applied for her 101 from Bangalore vfs and vfs confirmed the application reached Australian high commission Delhi on 30th Jan 2019. I have not got a single communication from high commission or VFS after the last mail from vfs stating application submission. I'm stressed and not sure of my next steps. Immi.gov.au website says 9 months to 14 months is the processing period.

Any suggestions how I can know the status of application at least? This is a paper based application and can't check status online. Any suggestions or experience sharing would through some light to my situation.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Don't delete spam mails, folders you might have had their emails landed in there. Add their email id into your contacts..

[email protected] and [email protected] etc.


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I got my 189 PR last year and have visited Australia 2 times since then. I am planning to make a permanent move in a year.

My wife is expecting in few months. Can you guys please suggest what all things I need to take care except applying visa 101.

And can you guys please share the details about the medical test they do for new born. What kind of tests, in homeaffairs website they juat mentioned the medical examination for kids below 2 years of age.

What does this medical examination means ?

What all risks are involved in having a baby outside Australia.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VickyAus (Aug 7, 2014)

Definitely yes, just added both of mail I'd, thank you!!!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

sorabzone said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my 189 PR last year and have visited Australia 2 times since then. I am planning to make a permanent move in a year.
> 
> ...



Just physical checkups, and the doctor would just try to see if the child is okay and able to act as a healthy baby of that age would normally etc. Maximum 10-15mins it would last.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Child Visa Grant - Delhi*

Yesterday got Visa grant for my Son....

applied 14 Feb
Medical request - 26 March
Medical Done - 8 April
Grant - 7 May


----------



## VickyAus (Aug 7, 2014)

Hearty congratulations!!!

From Which location did you apply? Was this paper based only rt?


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

rahulkap1 said:


> Yesterday got Visa grant for my Son....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations..did you apply from india.if yes, would you be able to list down the complete process for me please

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VickyAus (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes please list down the process, would help validate if I have done the rt thing


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Congratulations..did you apply from india.if yes, would you be able to list down the complete process for me please
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


This particular thread itself is a rich resource for all those process/ steps.

Meanwhile, you may check this link as well.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ing-189-parents-outside-australia-doubts.html


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

rahulkap1 said:


> Yesterday got Visa grant for my Son....
> 
> applied 14 Feb
> Medical request - 26 March
> ...



Congratulations..

We applied on Jan 23 and still waiting. No additional documents requested as well.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

VickyAus said:


> Friends, My 2nd daughter was born in India and I have applied for her 101 from Bangalore vfs and vfs confirmed the application reached Australian high commission Delhi on 30th Jan 2019. I have not got a single communication from high commission or VFS after the last mail from vfs stating application submission. I'm stressed and not sure of my next steps. Immi.gov.au website says 9 months to 14 months is the processing period.
> 
> Any suggestions how I can know the status of application at least? This is a paper based application and can't check status online. Any suggestions or experience sharing would through some light to my situation.



Check the current status from the tracking page using the VLN number. Does it show "received in Australia high commission" or "under process at Australia high commission"?


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi all,

We got the grant today finally   Timeline in my signature.. I got a call to my Australia number from Delhi office. She confirmed a few details like the countries lived, DOB etc., She said I will get an update by tomorrow. But actually we got the grant within 1 hour.

I just have a quick question. We also applied 600 visa for our son 2 weeks back. It is still in progress. Is it a good idea to inform immigration that we now got 101?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the grant today finally   Timeline in my signature.. I got a call to my Australia number from Delhi office. She confirmed a few details like the countries lived, DOB etc., She said I will get an update by tomorrow. But actually we got the grant within 1 hour.
> 
> I just have a quick question. We also applied 600 visa for our son 2 weeks back. It is still in progress. Is it a good idea to inform immigration that we now got 101?


You have to withdraw the 600 asap, else if it is issued, it will overwrite the 101

Cheers


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the grant today finally   Timeline in my signature.. I got a call to my Australia number from Delhi office. She confirmed a few details like the countries lived, DOB etc., She said I will get an update by tomorrow. But actually we got the grant within 1 hour.
> 
> I just have a quick question. We also applied 600 visa for our son 2 weeks back. It is still in progress. Is it a good idea to inform immigration that we now got 101?


Withdraw your visa 600 application..any chance you can give me VFS Delhi address and work hours please. I am planning to apply visa for my child by end of this week. 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

richa93 said:


> Withdraw your visa 600 application..any chance you can give me VFS Delhi address and work hours please. I am planning to apply visa for my child by end of this week.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Also please share your timelines

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

richa93 said:


> Withdraw your visa 600 application..any chance you can give me VFS Delhi address and work hours please. I am planning to apply visa for my child by end of this week.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


We went to VFS Chennai office and the application was forwarded by them to Delhi office.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

richa93 said:


> Also please share your timelines
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Lodged 23 Jan 2019
Medical Request 26 Jan 2019
Medicals Done: 6 Feb 2019
Grant 13 May 2019


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

NB said:


> You have to withdraw the 600 asap, else if it is issued, it will overwrite the 101
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info. I have submitted the withdrawal request now. Hopefully the process gets stopped today.


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the grant today finally   Timeline in my signature.. I got a call to my Australia number from Delhi office. She confirmed a few details like the countries lived, DOB etc., She said I will get an update by tomorrow. But actually we got the grant within 1 hour.
> 
> I just have a quick question. We also applied 600 visa for our son 2 weeks back. It is still in progress. Is it a good idea to inform immigration that we now got 101?


Congrats !
Hi Can you please advise the questions asked over the phone .

Thanks


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

vikoz said:


> Congrats !
> Hi Can you please advise the questions asked over the phone .
> 
> Thanks


She asked my DOB and my child's DOB. She asked the countries where we lived for more than 12 months in the last 10 years. I told India and Australia. I think this is just to confirm the PCC documents has been received for all countries. We submitted PCC along with the application itself.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, got the grant for our little one. Do anyone know if its possible to extend the initial entry date? 

Thanks


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> She asked my DOB and my child's DOB. She asked the countries where we lived for more than 12 months in the last 10 years. I told India and Australia. I think this is just to confirm the PCC documents has been received for all countries. We submitted PCC along with the application itself.


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

*101 Fee Payment*

Hi,

I want to get 101 visa for 1 child which was born in Pakistan in December 2019. 

1. Shall if I have to pay 2470AU$ for 101 visa fee processing or is there anything else?. 2. Shall I need to pay it directly from immi account online or through a PO to Australian High commission Pakistan?
3. Can I apply directly to Australian High Commission rather than through VFS? 
4. If I am sponsor of the child does PCC require for me only or for both parents?



Regards


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

*101 Fee Payment*



immigrant589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to get 101 visa for 1 child which was born in Pakistan in December 2019.
> 
> ...



Someone please respond to me asap as I have to initiate the process. Thanks for support


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

I want to get 101 visa for 1 child which was born in Pakistan in December 2019. 

1. Shall if I have to pay 2470AU$ for 101 visa fee processing or is there anything else?. 
Only the application fees. At VFS, during submission we had to pay around 2500 rupees.
2. Shall I need to pay it directly from immi account online or through a PO to Australian High commission Pakistan?
Immi account
3. Can I apply directly to Australian High Commission rather than through VFS? 
VFS
4. If I am sponsor of the child does PCC require for me only or for both parents?
Both parents.


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

Hi All,

PLEASE provide your valuable insight, guidance how to resolve my situation. 

Applied for my child visa offshore (Dhaka, BD) in Aug, 2018. Medical completed in Sept'18. No response received yet. 
In the meantime, My wife got her PR in Oct'18. Her last entry date is 30 Sept'19.

Now, we are waiting to get my Child visa. Its been more than nine months now. I called up Immigration on 02 May'19, they said that they can't say anything as the normal processing time is not over yet. 

I am very much Sad to see that other people are getting their offshore Child visa within 4/5 months from Pakistan/India. I don't know why i am so unfortunate. However, I am still a patient dad.

Can you please advise me what i can do now.

Thanks


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

*see my reply*



emaillenin said:


> I want to get 101 visa for 1 child which was born in Pakistan in December 2019.
> 
> 1. Shall if I have to pay 2470AU$ for 101 visa fee processing or is there anything else?.
> Only the application fees. At VFS, during submission we had to pay around 2500 rupees.
> ...


as per my experience, I paid the required fee at VFS Dhaka in cash. Yes, you need PCC for both parents. Yes, there is an option that you can apply online. :clock:


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

DadcryinginOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> PLEASE provide your valuable insight, guidance how to resolve my situation.
> 
> ...


As far as I have seen, the timelines are entirely dependent on the country. Western countries and singapore are quick (1/2 months), India 3-5 months. Best thing is to wait for other people from Bangladesh to report back. You can also try 600 visa for the baby but that'll take 30 to 50 days.


----------



## Kashmira8 (May 19, 2019)

Hi All.
I would really appreciate if anyone can help me in this matter. I and my husband are PR of Australia. 
I am expecting to deliver a child soon and hence I came back to Mumbai. I want to go back To Aus soon after delivering. I was thinking for applying for child 101 visa first from Mumbai and then immediately also for a tourist visa for 1year for our new born. This way we could get our child to Aus sooner and not wait for months for 101 visa to come. I believe when my child will be granted 101 visa, il have to go offshore to get the visa. Can someone please guide me for this. My guess is that I can do the above, but as rules keep on changing I want to be 100% sure before we apply for it.

Thanx all.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Kashmira8 said:


> Hi All.
> I would really appreciate if anyone can help me in this matter. I and my husband are PR of Australia.
> I am expecting to deliver a child soon and hence I came back to Mumbai. I want to go back To Aus soon after delivering. I was thinking for applying for child 101 visa first from Mumbai and then immediately also for a tourist visa for 1year for our new born. This way we could get our child to Aus sooner and not wait for months for 101 visa to come. I believe when my child will be granted 101 visa, il have to go offshore to get the visa. Can someone please guide me for this. My guess is that I can do the above, but as rules keep on changing I want to be 100% sure before we apply for it.
> 
> Thanx all.


Yes you can do this. However the success grant for 600 visa is not guaranteed.


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Yes you can do this. However the success grant for 600 visa is not guaranteed.


what are the reasons they might cancel the 600 visa. both parents are PR, so isn;t it illegal to cancel the child visit visa. However, what were they reasons they cancelled before. :faint:


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

DadcryinginOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> PLEASE provide your valuable insight, guidance how to resolve my situation.
> 
> ...


What the VFS status say.? Hope you didn't miss any emails, which may have gone to the spam folder etc.


----------



## Kashmira8 (May 19, 2019)

DadcryinginOZ said:


> what are the reasons they might cancel the 600 visa. both parents are PR, so isn;t it illegal to cancel the child visit visa. However, what were they reasons they cancelled before. :faint:


Yes. It would be nice to know if any one has inputs for reson for cancellation for tourist visa for new born. And also if anyone has applied for a tourist visa and offshore child 101 visa, both together in this year, pls reply.. As it is good to know that immigration dept is still happy to accept both applications together


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

GirZ said:


> What the VFS status say.? Hope you didn't miss any emails, which may have gone to the spam folder etc.


nothing is in there !! :mad2:


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

paula.kristina said:


> Hi I’m from Philippines. I’ve lodged my daughter’s application last November 23, 2018
> 
> November 26,2018 - Received by Aus Commision
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the info. It seems it takes longer for VFS PH to process the visa compared to other countries :-|

Wishing you luck for your application. I hope you receive the visa grant real soon!


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

can anybody share the checklist for Child Visit visa for one year please !!


----------



## Kashmira8 (May 19, 2019)

Hi All.
I would really appreciate if anyone can help me in this matter. I and my husband are PR of Australia. 
I am expecting to deliver a child soon and hence I came back to Mumbai. I want to go back To Aus soon after delivering. I was thinking for applying for child 101 visa first from Mumbai and then immediately also for a tourist visa for 1year for our new born. This way we could get our child to Aus sooner and not wait for months for 101 visa to come. I believe when my child will be granted 101 visa, il have to go offshore to get the visa. Can someone please guide me for this. My guess is that I can do the above, but as rules keep on changing I want to be 100% sure before we apply for it.

Thanx all.


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

Kashmira8 said:


> Hi All.
> I would really appreciate if anyone can help me in this matter. I and my husband are PR of Australia.
> I am expecting to deliver a child soon and hence I came back to Mumbai. I want to go back To Aus soon after delivering. I was thinking for applying for child 101 visa first from Mumbai and then immediately also for a tourist visa for 1year for our new born. This way we could get our child to Aus sooner and not wait for months for 101 visa to come. I believe when my child will be granted 101 visa, il have to go offshore to get the visa. Can someone please guide me for this. My guess is that I can do the above, but as rules keep on changing I want to be 100% sure before we apply for it.
> 
> Thanx all.


Your idea is perfect !! no problem noticed... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

Hi I am applying for Child Visit visa. At the moment, I am living in Canberra but my wife lives in Dhaka. To get the best outcome for this visa, who could be the applicant of this visa??


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

Also applying within Australia or outside Australia cost differs. What is the best strategy??


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi,

Quick query actually. 

For Child visa (101) does both me and my spouse has to undergo medicals again or only new born ? 
Also PCC is required for both myself and my spouse? 

My 2nd will be born in Ostober/ November, Can i apply for PCC now in Singapore and submit once i apply in November/December ?


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick query actually.
> 
> ...


PCC required for parents. Medical only for baby. :amen:


----------



## DadcryinginOZ (May 19, 2019)

if a child comes on visit visa, therefore, no medicare. what are the general medical costs.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

DadcryinginOZ said:


> what are the reasons they might cancel the 600 visa. both parents are PR, so isn;t it illegal to cancel the child visit visa. However, what were they reasons they cancelled before. :faint:


It is not illegal. I don't know the detailed reason. But I have heard, they reject saying in the "child's best interest".


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Can we apply medicare before the baby arrives in Australia? If not, do we need to take visitor insurance until the baby is here?


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Thanks in advance for the help.

Me and Wife were in Sydney for last 2 years on 189 visa. My wife came to India for delivery and now we are blessed with a Daughter. I am now filling 101 Visa for my Daughter and have couple of Questions.

1. My Daughter is 2 weeks old. Would she need a PCC and Medical examination.
2. I am going back to Sydney, so is it advised that I submit my daughter's documents at Sydney immigration office or New Delhi VFS. Which one would be faster.

Cheers!


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

ashleo said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> ...


1. Only medical examination. But both parents need PCC for both India and Australia.
2. New Delhi VFS since it is an offshore application.


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I am planning to Apply for VISA 101 for my Infant from USA. Baby girl is *2 months old* old and our household has Australian PR ( Subclass 189) . 

I understood that it will be a paper-based. We have passport, birth certificate , 1229 -form, 40 and 47 CH ready . what else ?? Any help.

Thanks Folks.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Wonderer-India said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to Apply for VISA 101 for my Infant from USA. Baby girl is *2 months old* old and our household has Australian PR ( Subclass 189) .
> 
> ...


Search this thread. There are many posts which lists all the documents for this visa.


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

emaillenin said:


> 1. Only medical examination. But both parents need PCC for both India and Australia.
> 2. New Delhi VFS since it is an offshore application.


Thanks so much, mate. From your reply, 2 more question(sorry)

1. I guess medical would be at Sadhu Vaswani, New Delhi. Do we do it now or wait once application is submitted. 

2. Me and wife already did PCC when we applied for PR. So we need to do it again?

3. Do we have to physically go or can we post the documents. We are in Jaipur and the VFS is in Delhi, so a bit concerned how the mother will go with the Kid in this summer.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

ashleo said:


> Thanks so much, mate. From your reply, 2 more question(sorry)
> 
> 1. I guess medical would be at Sadhu Vaswani, New Delhi. Do we do it now or wait once application is submitted.
> 
> ...


1. Once you submit the application, you will get an email (in a week) from VFS with HAP ID. Take the email and HAP ID and do the test.

2. Check the validity on the PCC. I think it is valid only for 1 year. If it is expired, do it again.

3. I think postal is also fine. But my wife went with the baby (baby need not go actually) to submit the application. Because they will verify the documents when you submit so you can be sure if you have submitted all the documents. You need to make a small fee during submission and around $2400 AUD online before submission for visa fee.


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

emaillenin said:


> 1. Once you submit the application, you will get an email (in a week) from VFS with HAP ID. Take the email and HAP ID and do the test.
> 
> 2. Check the validity on the PCC. I think it is valid only for 1 year. If it is expired, do it again.
> 
> 3. I think postal is also fine. But my wife went with the baby (baby need not go actually) to submit the application. Because they will verify the documents when you submit so you can be sure if you have submitted all the documents. You need to make a small fee during submission and around $2400 AUD online before submission for visa fee.


Thanks a ton again .

One more Question, in the VFS checklist, one of the documents they need is .I am not sure what this is. Can you please help.

*If the applicant is under 18 years of age, one of the following must be provided:
a) evidence that the law of the country in which the applicant resides supports the
applicant’s migration to Australia. For example: a court order.
b) a statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant
stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration
Note: where a non-migrating parent/guardian has the legal right to determine where
the applicant can live, please provide a statutory declaration from the non-migrating
parent/ guardian granting permission for the applicant to migrate to Australia,
together with a certified copy of the non-migrating parent’s/guardian’s identification.
For example, passport or driver’s licence.*


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

ashleo said:


> Thanks a ton again .
> 
> One more Question, in the VFS checklist, one of the documents they need is .I am not sure what this is. Can you please help.
> 
> ...


I think I submitted a statutory declaration. Check this thread for more details: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-outside-australia-doubts-5.html#post14870020


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

anyone received grant recently?? it's been a long time now...


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

emaillenin said:


> Search this thread. There are many posts which lists all the documents for this visa.


Can anyone confirm how much is visa fees for my 1 year old little one for subclass 101

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Guess it was AUD 2470 or near about.


----------



## paula.kristina (Jan 30, 2019)

shellady said:


> paula.kristina said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I’m from Philippines. I’ve lodged my daughter’s application last November 23, 2018
> ...




Yes, still waiting for my daughter’s visa grant. Hopefully we’ll received it soon 🙂


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

GirZ said:


> Guess it was AUD 2470 or near about.


Thanks !

One more question , if anyone can help.

Form 40CH question 28.

Does Dad and Partner pay falls under any category below :

1) Newstart Allowance 
2) Parenting Allowance 
3) Youth Allowance 
4) Widow Allowance 
5) Special Benefit


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

*ashleo*

One more Question, in the VFS checklist, one of the documents they need is .I am not sure what this is. Can you please help.

If the applicant is under 18 years of age, one of the following must be provided:
a) evidence that the law of the country in which the applicant resides supports the
applicant’s migration to Australia. For example: a court order.
b) a statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant
stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration
Note: where a non-migrating parent/guardian has the legal right to determine where
the applicant can live, please provide a statutory declaration from the non-migrating
parent/ guardian granting permission for the applicant to migrate to Australia,
together with a certified copy of the non-migrating parent’s/guardian’s identification.
For example, passport or driver’s licence.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Please go through these and see if you have answers.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ing-189-parents-outside-australia-doubts.html


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

vikoz said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guys any help for the above ?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

vikoz said:


> Hi Guys any help for the above ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


No it doesn't.


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

vikoz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hello Everyone, 

Haven't heard anyone received 101 visa in last few weeks ?

Please update if anyone has .
Thanks!
Warm Regards 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## radhusankar (May 5, 2019)

Has anyone received child visa 101 grant after april application submission


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

radhusankar said:


> Has anyone received child visa 101 grant after april application submission


Don't heard anyone received grant in last few months...Hope July brings some cheers to all those folks who are waiting for visa grant.... As they may start issuing visas from July month to fill quota for next fiscal year...


----------



## radhusankar (May 5, 2019)

Is there any option to contact someone to understand the current status


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

radhusankar said:


> Is there any option to contact someone to understand the current status


In DHA ?
You can only speak to the agents online and not the actual case officer handling your file
You may have to wait anything from a minute to an hour to get connected 

After that also Basically they will just rebuff you that you are within the advertised time limits 

Cheers


----------



## radhusankar (May 5, 2019)

Oh ok ...thanks fr the reply..which num we need to contact


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

radhusankar said:


> Oh ok ...thanks fr the reply..which num we need to contact


+61 2 6196 0196

You a calling card or something like Nymgo
You may have to wait for even an hour before you can speak to anyone

Cheers


----------



## Shrik (May 29, 2015)

Hi I have a question (applying for 101 from Singapore). Both me and my wife are PRs but could not move to oz for 3yrs except for initial visit.
I'm planning to apply for 101visa & also apply for tourist visa for my child born here in Singapore. If tourist visa is granted and we move to Australia thereafter, can I do the medical test for my child in Australia (while he's still on tourist visa there) or should I take him back to Singapore or India (since we hold Indian passports)?
I know PCC can be applied online while in Australia. I just have this doubt on medical for the child.


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Shrik said:


> Hi I have a question (applying for 101 from Singapore). Both me and my wife are PRs but could not move to oz for 3yrs except for initial visit.
> I'm planning to apply for 101visa & also apply for tourist visa for my child born here in Singapore. If tourist visa is granted and we move to Australia thereafter, can I do the medical test for my child in Australia (while he's still on tourist visa there) or should I take him back to Singapore or India (since we hold Indian passports)?
> I know PCC can be applied online while in Australia. I just have this doubt on medical for the child.


it's better if your baby stay offshore till decision is made on his/her visa.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey All, 

I have applied for my child's 101 visa in USA. The application reached the consulate on 1st July. I haven't received any acknowledgement yet from their end. Do we get anything from them and if yes, how long does it usually takes?

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## MSP_Aussie (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi ,

I have received Australian PR for myself , Wife and first kid last year and have completed first visit last year and we have welcomed our second baby this February 2019 . I am now planning to travel to Australia alone for Job search .

My question :

Can I apply for Child subclass 101 visa from here with my current details and then travel to Australia to initiate my job search.

1. Part K of Form 40 is inquiring details of the Home in Australia (I assume) and am yet to relocate to Australia
2. Which would be the better option , I apply visa after going to Australia after getting my new job or apply it now with my current scenario as applicant from India
3. Guidelines require the child to be outside Australi when the decision is being taken. Is this a limited period of time like 2-4 weeks where we can plan the baby movement to India


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Varun,

How did you get your kid's HAP id before application. I am having hard time figuring that out . Me and my wife, have our PRs already. 

Looks like I have to get all the PCCs, again and this HAP ID is driving me nuts. If you are in USA, Would you mind me calling you when you are free.

Thanks


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

*Child 101 USA*



Wonderer-India said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> How did you get your kid's HAP id before application. I am having hard time figuring that out . Me and my wife, have our PRs already.
> 
> ...


I don;t have HAP ID yet. I read somewhere in the thread that its provided after the application is submitted. 

You have to get PCC from Indian embassy and from FBI.


----------



## radhusankar (May 5, 2019)

Has anyone received child visa grant in less than 7 months applied from India..we have applied on april and has not received yet.Meanwhile can we go ahead and apply for a tourist visa?Pls suggest


----------



## vin1984 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys 

Can anyone guide me on the below questions for Form 47CH please ?

My situation is , I am the sponsor who is residing and child and wife is in India .

So in Form 47CH who should sign for the below questions 

1) Question 56 : Australian Value Statement ( as child cant sign , do both parents need to sign here ? )
2) Question 57 : Biometrics Decleration and Consent - (as child cant sign , do both parents need to sign here ? )

Please help on this.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

*Child 101 Achnowledgment*



VMMM said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have applied for my child's 101 visa in USA. The application reached the consulate on 1st July. I haven't received any acknowledgement yet from their end. Do we get anything from them and if yes, how long does it usually takes?
> 
> ...


To anyone who is applying from USA. 
I got an email today from the embassy and it looks like the application charge got increased after I sent application. So they have asked me for the balance payment. But I kind of got an acknowledgment.
Mail Reached embassy- 7/1/2019
First response received - 7/15/2019
Balance payment made - 7/15/2019


----------



## vin1984 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys ,

Can anyone guide here ?


*********************************
Hi Guys 

Can anyone guide me on the below questions for Form 47CH please ?

My situation is , I am the sponsor who is residing and child and wife is in India .

So in Form 47CH who should sign for the below questions 

1) Question 56 : Australian Value Statement ( as child cant sign , do both parents need to sign here ? )
2) Question 57 : Biometrics Decleration and Consent - (as child cant sign , do both parents need to sign here ? )

Regards
Vinayak


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Friends 

We have applied 101 child visa for my kid In May-2019 and done with medicals on May-20-2019 in india.
We haven't received PR yet.So we are planning to get kid in September 1st week.
What would be best option to opt for if we wont get PR by August end.
Going with 3- month visitor visa or 1- year visitor visa?? 
Your replies are much appreciated.


----------



## Kavv19 (Jul 16, 2019)

I applied for child visa in Bangalore VFS on 6th May 2019 and haven't been asked to do the medicals yet. The status says it is 'under process'. Anyone else in same boat ? I was really hoping that things will pick up in the new year...


----------



## junaid.jagirdar (Jan 4, 2017)

Kavv19 said:


> I applied for child visa in Bangalore VFS on 6th May 2019 and haven't been asked to do the medicals yet. The status says it is 'under process'. Anyone else in same boat ? I was really hoping that things will pick up in the new year...


I am also in the same boat.Applied for my daughter's visa in April 2019.Completed her medicals.Application is still under progress


----------



## radhusankar (May 5, 2019)

Yes we also in same timeline...lost hope things will get speed up so applied fr tourist visa


----------



## Kavv19 (Jul 16, 2019)

junaid.jagirdar said:


> I am also in the same boat.Applied for my daughter's visa in April 2019.Completed her medicals.Application is still under progress


Hi Junaid,

When did you get the request for medicals to be done ? from which email ? I keep checking my email..hope I didnt miss it


----------



## radhusankar (May 5, 2019)

Please check your spam folder we got from there


----------



## Kavv19 (Jul 16, 2019)

radhusankar said:


> Please check your spam folder we got from there


Thank you. Let me check. Did the mail come with the HAP ID ? from which email account ?


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok, in the wait game for my Daughter's Application. Applying from USA; paid fees 3 weeks ago and dispatched supporting documents today. Now, waiting for CO to get back with HAP ID. 

Please share if someone in the same shoes and if you know when to expect something. I am in no hurry though......Just curious.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Wonderer-India said:


> Ok, in the wait game for my Daughter's Application. Applying from USA; paid fees 3 weeks ago and dispatched supporting documents today. Now, waiting for CO to get back with HAP ID.
> 
> Please share if someone in the same shoes and if you know when to expect something. I am in no hurry though......Just curious.



My documents got delivered on 2nd July. On 15th I got an email asking me to pay an extra amount since the fees got increased while my application was on its way. Haven't heard anything after that yet.


----------



## Kavv19 (Jul 16, 2019)

What happens if you miss the mail for health check up ? Does anyone have any experience with it ? Will the mail be resent ?

I ask because I submitted the application on May 6th 2019 and haven't received any mails yet (but for the acknowledgement). Going by the timeline it looks like a long time for medical request. I am certain that I didn't miss the mail..but what if ?


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

VMMM said:


> My documents got delivered on 2nd July. On 15th I got an email asking me to pay an extra amount since the fees got increased while my application was on its way. Haven't heard anything after that yet.


I got the acknowledgment and HAP ID on 25th July. So it took them almost 3 weeks for that here in USA.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Can anyone share how to send additional requested documents to the embassy. Do we need to send it by mail or a reply to the email will work?


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Can anyone share how to send additional requested documents to the embassy. Do we need to send it by mail or a reply to the email will work?




By reply email should be fine. You can call them or write to them to confirm.

I had submitted to vfs and submitted additional docs over an email after confirming with vfs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radhusankar (May 5, 2019)

Hi all did anyone noticed in immi site child visa 101 processing time changed to 14 months


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok folks,

I received an email today that was acknowledgement and HAP ID; that was exactly 1 week after UPSs' delivery confirmation. 

On the site there are Immigration-qualified test centers. I probably will pick the one in Dallas but would check if Australian side to update what they really want to check for a 3-month infant. These medical places are expensive and travelling 6 hours is another pain in butt.

All her tests are normal; wondering if I can use her test reports to send with application against the HAP number. 

Is this acceptable; Any clues, Anyone ?


----------



## tune4venky (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello All,

We are currently in India and we were granted 189-visa this May. We had a newborn baby this June. In this scenario,

1. How can I intimate Australian Immigration department about my newborn? I came across FORM 1022, but where can I upload or mail it as I don't have 'upload' option available in my immiaccount?

2. As I am currently in India, Is Child-101 Visa the only option and what could be the processing time? I seet that it's mentioned as 14 months, but is it really going to take that long?

Regards,
Venky


----------



## 24jun2019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Applied 24-06-2019
Medicals requested 27-06-2019
Medicals done 31-06-2019
Awaiting decision.
Anyone else in same timeline?


----------



## Lateef12 (Nov 30, 2017)

24jun2019 said:


> Applied 24-06-2019
> Medicals requested 27-06-2019
> Medicals done 31-06-2019
> Awaiting decision.
> Anyone else in same timeline?


Applied on June 11th 2019, medical request and pcc on June 18th, awaiting decision


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

24jun2019 said:


> Applied 24-06-2019
> Medicals requested 27-06-2019
> Medicals done 31-06-2019
> Awaiting decision.
> Anyone else in same timeline?


Applied 11-04-2019
Medicals requested 15-04-2019
Medicals done 17-04-2019
Awaiting decision.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

tune4venky said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are currently in India and we were granted 189-visa this May. We had a newborn baby this June. In this scenario,
> 
> ...


1. If you were granted 189 then there is no need to notify DHA. Your application is finalized.

2. Yes, 101 is the only option to seek PR status for your new born. Timelines are indicative so that parents plan the move accordingly. So, it could be more or less. This is what most people do (including myself) -

a. Apply for 101 visa for your child.
b. Apply for long term visitor visa for your child ( i.e. 1 year). Travel to Australia, parents on PR and child on visitor visa.
c. Once immigration dept. inform the parents that child 's 101 visa application is ready for decision and the applicant needs to travel outside Australia then take your child outside Australia.
d. Once 101 visa is granted, then bring back child as permanent resident.


----------



## tohid.ry (Oct 18, 2018)

FINALLY!! The wait is over....

Submitted my application in VFS Dhaka, Bangladesh: 26-Nov-2018
Received by Visa Office New Delhi, India: 26-Nov-2018
W....
A.....
I......
T......
Medical Invitation: 20-Jun-2019 [7M 24D]
Medical Done: 29-Jun-2019
Visa Received: 07-Aug-2019 [Total Time 8M 12D]


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

tohid.ry said:


> FINALLY!! The wait is over....
> 
> Submitted my application in VFS Dhaka, Bangladesh: 26-Nov-2018
> Received by Visa Office New Delhi, India: 26-Nov-2018
> ...


Congratulations for getting the visa grant notice....


----------



## Sudeepisin (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello all,

I got the child visa 101 granted on 29-July-2019 for my daughter from the embassy in Washington DC (USA)! Total time take from filing application to getting grant was about 7 and half months. I have been following this thread closely for a while to get an idea on the wait times and experiences from others. So its only fair that I share some details about my experience and timelines:

Me and my wife had applied and got our visa grant (PR) under subclass 189 in Nov 2017 when we were in the United States. Our daughter was born afterwards in the US and so we had to apply PR for her separately under child visa 101. We had planned to move to Australia around May/June 2019 as my US work permit was expiring in May 2019. Below are the timelines:

-Dec 4, 2018: Mailed all the application documents via Fedex to the Australian embassy at Washington DC. My daughter was 4 months old

-Dec 24, 2018: Got acknowledgement e-mail on receipt of application from the embassy. This e-mail included the HAP ID for medicals

-Jan 8, 2019: Completed medical examinations (just basic physical checks by doctor, no x-ray or other tests) with nearest panel physician using the HAP ID. Health checks came out well, and they sent their results to immigration online in a couple of days

-Jun 1, 2019: Applied for and got ETA tourist visa online for daughter as she was US citizen. We came to Melbourne, Australia on June 21, 2019. (the standard processing time was 8 months at this time, so I had expected to wait at least till end of August before I could check with them on status, and possibly much longer to get the grant)

-Jul 16, 2019: Got e-mail from the case officer (CO) at immigration (Washington DC) indicating that my daughter's application is ready to be finalised. We were told that my daughter needs to exit Australia for at least 3 business days (5 days recommended), and to send them the travel plans so that they can issue visa grant accordingly. They indicated we could travel to any country near Australia as our wish, but had to travel by plane and not a cruise ship.

-Jul 16, 2019: I booked tickets to India for my wife and daughter for 27th July 2019, and e-mailed the travel itinerary details back to them. I got an acknowledgement from them the next day indicating they have added this information to the file.

-Jul 27, 2019: My wife and daughter exit Australia

-Aug 5, 2019: I e-mail the embassy(CO) asking for an update as 5 business days had passed. I get an update the next day indicating they had already issued the grant and e-mailed on Jul 29, 2019. I could not find the mail in my inbox, junk or spam folders, so I requested them to e-mail the grant document again.

-Aug 6, 2019: Got the visa grant notification pdf e-mailed to me! The initial entry date on the visa is 1 year from the grant date, i.e., Jun 29 2020. So this date does not look to be based on the date of the medicals or the PCC.

Hope these details helps some of the folks over here. Good luck!


----------



## Sudeepisin (Jul 1, 2017)

Wonderer-India said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> I received an email today that was acknowledgement and HAP ID; that was exactly 1 week after UPSs' delivery confirmation.
> 
> ...


Get it done through a panel physician nearest to you that is listed on their site. The office of the panel physician sends the test results directly to the immigration office with the corresponding HAP ID. The nearest one to me was not as far as yours, but I still had to drive a couple of hours one side to get it done.

The method you suggested if probably a risk not worth taking, as it could delay your application.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Wonderer-India said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> I received an email today that was acknowledgement and HAP ID; that was exactly 1 week after UPSs' delivery confirmation.
> 
> ...


Hey I got my medical done yesterday from Dallas since that one is only one open on weekends. For child it costs $50 since all they do is just physical. Hardly took 5 minutes with the doctor for a total of 10 hours drive.

You have to get it done from the affiliated centers only since they have authorized by immigration dept.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

*Child 101 from USA for American citizen*

Hi All, 

Sharing good news. i got my child's 101 visa today within 20 days of acknowledgment. Here is the timeline. 

1-July-2019 - Documents reached Washington embassy
14-July-2019 - Email received to pay the increased fees amount
24-July-2019 - Acknowledgement received and request for medicals with HAP ID
10-Aug-2019 - Medicals done and State PCC sent over email.
14-Aug -2019 - Grant received.

There is just one thing that worries me, the passport number on the grant has digits interchanged, I have emailed them to rectify it and I hope it is not big of an issue. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

24jun2019 said:


> Applied 24-06-2019
> Medicals requested 27-06-2019
> Medicals done 31-06-2019
> Awaiting decision.
> Anyone else in same timeline?


Applied 28-06-2019
Medicals requested 09-07-2019
Medicals done 16-07-2019
Awaiting decision... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 24jun2019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone received any visas lately?


----------



## 24jun2019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Applied 28-06-2019
Medicals requested 09-07-2019
Medicals done 16-07-2019
Awaiting decision...







[/QUOTE]

Which VFS did you apply from?


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

Hi All,
I need your help to understand the options available. I'm eligible for Australian citizenship. My daughter was born overseas and applied her 101 visa in June 1st week. 
I have 2 options 

1) wait for child visa 101 grant and than apply for citizenship including daughter 
2) Apply for mine citizenship and daughters later once 101 grant received. 

I'm sure about option 2 but not about 1 ....whether option 1 really work.

Can anyone please advise 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

24jun2019 said:


> Applied 28-06-2019
> Medicals requested 09-07-2019
> Medicals done 16-07-2019
> Awaiting decision...


Which VFS did you apply from?[/QUOTE]

Bangalore


----------



## Sudeepisin (Jul 1, 2017)

VMMM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sharing good news. i got my child's 101 visa today within 20 days of acknowledgment. Here is the timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats! That is really quick!

It took 7+ months for my daughter's visa from Washington DC.


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi, anybody has applied recently from VFS? What's the processing time recently? I am planning a validation trip in late Oct so would like to get this done before that. Otherwise, will have to apply for a visitor visa for my newborn baby.


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

Kavv19 said:


> I applied for child visa in Bangalore VFS on 6th May 2019 and haven't been asked to do the medicals yet. The status says it is 'under process'. Anyone else in same boat ? I was really hoping that things will pick up in the new year...


Any update. We are waiting for our daughter's PR visa . Applied on 10th June and got the acknowledgement from the australian high commission ,New Delhi. No further updates


----------



## Kavv19 (Jul 16, 2019)

sreerenju said:


> Any update. We are waiting for our daughter's PR visa . Applied on 10th June and got the acknowledgement from the australian high commission ,New Delhi. No further updates


Did you get the mail for medicals ? I didnt get any mail. I raised a query and the mail was resent. So we have done the medicals for our kids on Aug 13th.


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

Kavv19 said:


> Did you get the mail for medicals ? I didnt get any mail. I raised a query and the mail was resent. So we have done the medicals for our kids on Aug 13th.


We did not get the email for medicals even. How did you raise the query for that ?


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

sreerenju said:


> We did not get the email for medicals even. How did you raise the query for that ?


Did you check your spam folder . I applied around the same time and medical done on 19.06.19

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

vikoz said:


> Did you check your spam folder . I applied around the same time and medical done on 19.06.19
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


How did you get your email ? Was that in your spam ? What if we missed it? I guess the spam gets deleted every thirty days .


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

What we have received till now is an email from VFS global stating "Visa application has been received by High Commissison of Australia ..." . We have not received any acknowledgement from the High commission/embassy yet. I would like to know the source and subject line of the email you received till now. Thanks in advance


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

sreerenju said:


> How did you get your email ? Was that in your spam ? What if we missed it? I guess the spam gets deleted every thirty days .


 in spam . Yes it get cleared in 30 days. Not sure how to contact commission. Better call vfs they will guide you 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

sreerenju said:


> How did you get your email ? Was that in your spam ? What if we missed it? I guess the spam gets deleted every thirty days .


What we have received till now is an email from VFS global stating "visa application with ref no XXX has been received by Australian High Commission ..".We haven't received email from the commssion /embassy yet. Could you please let us know the source and subject line of the emails you received till now. Thanks in advance


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

sreerenju said:


> What we have received till now is an email from VFS global stating "visa application with ref no XXX has been received by Australian High Commission ..".We haven't received email from the commssion /embassy yet. Could you please let us know the source and subject line of the emails you received till now. Thanks in advance


Health examination for child visa 101....name....etc

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kavv19 (Jul 16, 2019)

sreerenju said:


> What we have received till now is an email from VFS global stating "visa application with ref no XXX has been received by Australian High Commission ..".We haven't received email from the commssion /embassy yet. Could you please let us know the source and subject line of the emails you received till now. Thanks in advance



Hi Sreerenju, write a mail to india.migrationvisas(at)dfat.gov.au
This mail box is not monitored. But you will get an automatic reply with a link to raise a query. There give all the details like date of application/passport number/referrer number etc
I am suggesting you to send a mail, so that future correspondence does not go to the spam folder. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## sujayss (Nov 3, 2014)

24jun2019 said:


> Applied 24-06-2019
> Medicals requested 27-06-2019
> Medicals done 31-06-2019
> Awaiting decision.
> Anyone else in same timeline?


Applied on the same day
Medicals completed on 1-07-2019, Awaiting decision.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Any updates on this thread?

What is the recent processing time of child visa 101?

Thanks


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

vikoz said:


> Hi All,
> I need your help to understand the options available. I'm eligible for Australian citizenship. My daughter was born overseas and applied her 101 visa in June 1st week.
> I have 2 options
> 
> ...


Hi All , 
Please advise 

Warm Regards 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikoz said:


> Hi All ,
> Please advise
> 
> Warm Regards
> ...


I believe your child also has to fulfill criteria for Australian Citizenship application - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/under-16#Eligibility

Or the child can become citizen by descent if one of the parent was Australian Citizen at time of child 'd birth - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/by-descent.

Does your child fulfill the conditions? If not then I believe you can apply for your citizenship. Once you receive her 101 and you become citizen, you can apply for her as well.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,

I am also in the same boat, My wife and 2 kids are having PR and in Pakistan, I am in Australia and planning to apply for a visit visa for my 3rd child as current processing of 101 visa is 11-14 month , which is is too much

*Can anyone help me with the answers to my queries*
1. What will be consequences if I bring my family here with Visit visa???
2. What will be the expected length of stay on visitor visa?? If they grant 6 months than there are good chances that 101 visa grant comes within this period, otherwise??
3. Is there any any way , I can request to them for expediting the process???


101 Submission: 25 June 2019
Medical : 15 July 2019
waiting for grant !!!!!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

immigrant589 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the same boat, My wife and 2 kids are having PR and in Pakistan, I am in Australia and planning to apply for a visit visa for my 3rd child as current processing of 101 visa is 11-14 month , which is is too much
> 
> ...


1. Your child can stay with you on visitor visa. However, he/she will not be covered under medicare. You will have to pay for every visit to GP/specialist out of pocket. This is an additional expense. You can take private health insurance but it is costly and have waiting period of 12 months ( IMO, doesn't make sense).

2. As you have applied for your child 's 101, mention that in his/her 1 year visitor visa application. There are high chances that he/she will get 1 year long visitor visa.

3. AFAIK, nothing. You will have to patiently wait.


----------



## ankitnagpal004 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi ALL , 

firstly congratulations for getting the PR for AUS . 
i am Starting to apply for child 101 visa and planning to do it myself , before that i had filed for the PR through a consulting firm in Delhi , India.

I have been in US since Dec last year and by god's grace had my child in the country , who is now 2 month old.

My Ques
1) in form 1229 , to attach documents electronically we need a password is it mentioned in the PR form ????
2) besides 40CH and 1229 , any other forms do we fill.

Request you all for the inputs and thank you in advance.


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi all, I applied for child visa with VFS Singapore last week and a person from Aus High Commission called me 2 days after telling me that child visa cannot be processed until the parents (me and my wife) activate the 189 visa? My IED deadline is late Nov and our plan was to get the child visa then travel together to activate for all members in late Oct. 

Has anybody come across a similar situation? Is there anything we can do to persuade the officer? She also request for medical of the baby, which we will do in due course.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Your child can stay with you on visitor visa. However, he/she will not be covered under medicare. You will have to pay for every visit to GP/specialist out of pocket. This is an additional expense. You can take private health insurance but it is costly and have waiting period of 12 months ( IMO, doesn't make sense).
> 
> 2. As you have applied for your child 's 101, mention that in his/her 1 year visitor visa application. There are high chances that he/she will get 1 year long visitor visa.
> 
> 3. AFAIK, nothing. You will have to patiently wait.



When decision is being made, shall he need to be outside Australia ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

immigrant589 said:


> When decision is being made, shall he need to be outside Australia ?


Yes.


----------



## 24jun2019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone received any visas lately?


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

24jun2019 said:


> Anyone received any visas lately?


Waiting for the lucky day, no grant yet:fingerscrossed::faint:


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Does status change on vfs application tracking site if decision is being made on application? If by chance, we miss the mail..


----------



## Wonderer-India (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok folks and people waiting for Subclass 101 grant for their Kids.

I have received 101 Grant for my infant yesterday. Timeline as following; an overall journey of 2 months; Australia immigration actually worked way faster than I thought. It could have been shorter but I followed a twisted path. Payed fee first, then submitted documents 2 and half weeks later and then got a CO contact for State PCC. 

I think the trick was my documents was almost complete(....almost) on all aspects and I payed fee first which got the clock ticking. 

Granted: 4th Sept 2019
Medical : 29th August 2019
Replied to CO: 23rd Aug, 2019
Received CO Contact: 14th Aug, 2019
Acknowledgement of Application( All Documents): 31st Jul, 2019( 1 week After shipment tracking confirmed that documents was received at Washington. 
Paid Fees: 3rd July. 

PLEASE DO NOT SEND CONGRATULATIONS note; that pushes the post very far behind. I can be some help to people who are applying from USA. Good luck.


----------



## paula.kristina (Jan 30, 2019)

VMMM said:


> Can anyone share how to send additional requested documents to the embassy. Do we need to send it by mail or a reply to the email will work?


Just wanna ask, so my daughter's case officer is asking for an additional requested documents and they're asking for our Receipts of financial remittances. Evidence of remittances must be 12 months prior to date of application (should cover from 26 November 2017 to 26 November 2018). Is Bank Statements okay? Because all the receipts have been lost. Also, aside from bank statements and receipts what are the other evidences we can use. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding what type of visa to apply for my 7 month old baby. I and my wife received Australian PR when we were expecting a baby! I traveled to Australia in May and am working Melbourne. My wife and baby are in India. My wife is not working at the moment. What visa should i apply for my child in this case? 

1. Can i apply 101 and then apply for a tourist visa to bring my child to Australia soon?
2. One of my friend suggested bringing my child in through a tourist visa and then applying for visa subclass 802. Is this possible?
3. As my wife is not working and i am staying in Australia, can she add me as a sponsor when she is doing the application process for 101 visa?

Please help me out with your thoughts!


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

pradeepbritto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding what type of visa to apply for my 7 month old baby. I and my wife received Australian PR when we were expecting a baby! I traveled to Australia in May and am working Melbourne. My wife and baby are in India. My wife is not working at the moment. What visa should i apply for my child in this case?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yo should apply for 101 visa. I applied the same for my kid in July and I am still waiting for a decision. I knew that 101 might take a while to be processed, so I applied for 600 tourist visa also for my kid. They cam here this week and I have informed the Australia high Commission to let me know when the visa is Granted so that I can take them out of Australia.

Feel free to reach out in case you have any Queries. 

Thanks,


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

ashleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yo should apply for 101 visa. I applied the same for my kid in July and I am still waiting for a decision. I knew that 101 might take a while to be processed, so I applied for 600 tourist visa also for my kid. They cam here this week and I have informed the Australia high Commission to let me know when the visa is Granted so that I can take them out of Australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ash! I am planning to send the forms through post as my wife is unable to travel from hometown to VFS Bangalore right now. I can see that many have mentioned about VFS seal in documents. Can i have the documents notarized instead of VFS seal? Should the photocopies be colored or black&white? This may be silly , but i have read somewhere not to take colored copies of documents. Please share your experience and thoughts.


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

ashleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yo should apply for 101 visa. I applied the same for my kid in July and I am still waiting for a decision. I knew that 101 might take a while to be processed, so I applied for 600 tourist visa also for my kid. They cam here this week and I have informed the Australia high Commission to let me know when the visa is Granted so that I can take them out of Australia.
> 
> ...


One more query! How did you pay the visa fees? Can we pay through immiaccount and send the receipt copy with application?


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

*ashleo*



pradeepbritto said:


> One more query! How did you pay the visa fees? Can we pay through immiaccount and send the receipt copy with application?


Yeah, I paid using the immiaccount and sent the receipt with all the documents. I would suggest you call VFS once and get the latest visa fees. In my case there was a difference of around $10. Also, you have to attach a Demand Draft of INR 1308(Check this also with VFS for the latest price.). This is the VFS processing fees.


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

pradeepbritto said:


> Thanks Ash! I am planning to send the forms through post as my wife is unable to travel from hometown to VFS Bangalore right now. I can see that many have mentioned about VFS seal in documents. Can i have the documents notarized instead of VFS seal? Should the photocopies be colored or black&white? This may be silly , but i have read somewhere not to take colored copies of documents. Please share your experience and thoughts.


Your Welcome!

1. I also sent through Post to VFS chandigarh.
2. I Just notarised the documents and it worked. I have no idea about VFS seal.
3. I attached coloured. Not sure about B&W.

Note:- When you send the documents, do not send to VFS address from Google. I called up VFS and they asked to mention Australia as the first address line. So, I had to send to - 

Australian Visa Application Centre

VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd
Elante Offices, Entry from Gate No. 3
Unit no. B 209, Second Floor, Office Block B, Plot no. 178- 178A,
Industrial & Business Park,


Feel free to let me know in case of any issues.


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

ashleo said:


> Your Welcome!
> 
> 1. I also sent through Post to VFS chandigarh.
> 2. I Just notarised the documents and it worked. I have no idea about VFS seal.
> ...


Thanks a lot Ash! This is really helpful for me.


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

ashleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yo should apply for 101 visa. I applied the same for my kid in July and I am still waiting for a decision. I knew that 101 might take a while to be processed, so I applied for 600 tourist visa also for my kid. They cam here this week and I have informed the Australia high Commission to let me know when the visa is Granted so that I can take them out of Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash, thanks for your post. I am currently working in AUS while my wife and kid are in India. Have applied for daughter's 101 in May but no outcome so far. So looking to apply for 600.

Have a couple of questions if could share your experience:
a. Did you apply under sponsored family stream or tourist stream? for 600
b. Did you apply from India or Aus - is there a difference in process or documentation
c. Also, what / how did you go about your kid's insurance, given that medicare will take time
d. How / what did you inform the AUS High Commission at the time of 600 application?


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Your child can stay with you on visitor visa. However, he/she will not be covered under medicare. You will have to pay for every visit to GP/specialist out of pocket. This is an additional expense. You can take private health insurance but it is costly and have waiting period of 12 months ( IMO, doesn't make sense).
> 
> 2. As you have applied for your child 's 101, mention that in his/her 1 year visitor visa application. There are high chances that he/she will get 1 year long visitor visa.
> 
> 3. AFAIK, nothing. You will have to patiently wait.


Hi Ratnesh, have gone through all your posts on this thread. Really appreciate your inputs, have been really helpful all along.

I am in the same situation as you were as my kid and wife are in India, and I moved here for a job in AUS. Will be applying for 600 as 101 is taking time for an outcome. On the above note, have a question:

Would there still be additional GP / Specialist expenses above the healthcare insurance? was under the impression that for pre-existing illness the wait time is 12 months but otherwise you are covered under private insurance? And I wonder what do they consider as waiting time for an infant.


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

SKS1084 said:


> Hi Ash, thanks for your post. I am currently working in AUS while my wife and kid are in India. Have applied for daughter's 101 in May but no outcome so far. So looking to apply for 600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I'm in the same boat, last week applied for SC600. 

#Apply SC600 tourist visa via immi account 
#BUPA standard insurance, will cost you around $150 per month
# You can get 12 months visa. Department will use same health examination which you did while applying 101
#Department will inform you before granting visa .
#In invitation/covering letter you can mention you can mention while applying SC600 tourist visa

Let me know if I missed to answer any question

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

vikoz said:


> Hi I'm in the same boat, last week applied for SC600.
> 
> #Apply SC600 tourist visa via immi account
> #BUPA standard insurance, will cost you around $150 per month
> ...


Hey buddy, thanks. You did answer them.

Are you already in AUS? I know this is not relevant to this thread but just thought of checking - if you have already evaluated between going for private insurance for yourself / family or relying on Medicare. I assume that $150 is for child alone - it not being a PR.


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

SKS1084 said:


> Hey buddy, thanks. You did answer them.
> 
> Are you already in AUS? I know this is not relevant to this thread but just thought of checking - if you have already evaluated between going for private insurance for yourself / family or relying on Medicare. I assume that $150 is for child alone - it not being a PR.


I am currently filling in the Visitor visa application and it asks for 'Health Insurance'. Do we need to buy the insurance before hand at the application stage? or this can close to travel dates / after arrival in Australia.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

SKS1084 said:


> I am currently filling in the Visitor visa application and it asks for 'Health Insurance'. Do we need to buy the insurance before hand at the application stage? or this can close to travel dates / after arrival in Australia.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


No, I bought it from BUPA once application was approved and I booked the tickets.


----------



## 24jun2019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Ashleo
When did you apply for child Visa? 
When did you apply for tourist visa and when was it granted?
Can we know your timeline please


----------



## Aswathy sukumaran (Sep 16, 2019)

I applied for child visa subclass (101) from India on june 26th ,request for medical on july15 ,medical done on 6 th august .Any one got visa recently of this same timeline.Thank you


----------



## junaid.jagirdar (Jan 4, 2017)

Aswathy sukumaran said:


> I applied for child visa subclass (101) from India on june 26th ,request for medical on july15 ,medical done on 6 th august .Any one got visa recently of this same timeline.Thank you


I applied on 3 rd April, medicals on 9 th April..Still waiting for visa....


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

junaid.jagirdar said:


> I applied on 3 rd April, medicals on 9 th April..Still waiting for visa....


Same here ..applied on 11th april, medical done on 17th april and still waiting.......


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

I applied on 22 August in Singapore and received grant today. Extremely fast and efficient process


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

ashleo said:


> No, I bought it from BUPA once application was approved and I booked the tickets.


Thanks Ash! Still not submitted 600 as 101 is in queue.

I don't have any other national identity proof other than kid's passport. Is that something mandatory to have - like an Aadhaar, PAN or Voter ID - in order to apply for 600? If not, what reason could we give there to submit the application.


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

SKS1084 said:


> Thanks Ash! Still not submitted 600 as 101 is in queue.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any other national identity proof other than kid's passport. Is that something mandatory to have - like an Aadhaar, PAN or Voter ID - in order to apply for 600? If not, what reason could we give there to submit the application.


Not required. You can mention intention is to settle down in Australia...PR and than Citizenship...I did the same...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

SKS1084 said:


> Hey buddy, thanks. You did answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you already in AUS? I know this is not relevant to this thread but just thought of checking - if you have already evaluated between going for private insurance for yourself / family or relying on Medicare. I assume that $150 is for child alone - it not being a PR.


Yes I'm in Australia 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

andy2904 said:


> I applied on 22 August in Singapore and received grant today. Extremely fast and efficient process


Congrats mate!! That was really fast....


----------



## paula.kristina (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey Guys! 

Need help I would like to ask where did you guys submit the requested additional documents? Is it on VFS or Australian Embassy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vin1984 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys ,

I have submitted child visa 101 on 27th August and I have received request for medicals and additional documents .

Mail has come from a generic mail id . How do we submit the additional documents ? 

Could anyone guide on this asap ?

Regard
Vin


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vin1984 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have submitted child visa 101 on 27th August and I have received request for medicals and additional documents .
> 
> ...


If you have not got an Immiaccount, probably worth creating one and linking your existing application to that Immiaccount, and submitting the additional docos there.

Otherwise, reply to the generic email ID I suppose - what does the request for information say about responding to the request?


----------



## vin1984 (Dec 16, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you have not got an Immiaccount, probably worth creating one and linking your existing application to that Immiaccount, and submitting the additional docos there.
> 
> Otherwise, reply to the generic email ID I suppose - what does the request for information say about responding to the request?


Hi PrettyIsotonic,

Thanks for the reply .

They asked for the PCC . Since 101 is a paper form I am not sure if we can upload it through immi account . I have replied to that email id but not sure if it is correct process.

Regards
Vin


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vin1984 said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> Thanks for the reply .
> 
> ...


Sorry mate I overlooked the fact 101 is paper-based.

There seems to be different experiences for applicants on Expat Forums around responding to CO contacts - some have via email and some via VFS.

Also came across this email address in case it is worth forwarding your documents there too / asking them:
[email protected]


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

vikoz said:


> Not required. You can mention intention is to settle down in Australia...PR and than Citizenship...I did the same...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hi,

Did you provide any supporting documents other than kid's picture and passport as part of 600 Visa? Would be a great help if you / anyone can share their cover letter supporting 12 months duration request citing 101 visa in queue.

Thanks!


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

SKS1084 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can write current processing time is 14..15 months and you are missing family.....

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

vikoz said:


> You can write current processing time is 14..15 months and you are missing family.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


How about the list of supporting documents? Only picture and passport of kid or you have again attached all the docs that you would have at the time of 101 - like bank statement, 1229, parents VISA grant letter, etc.


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

SKS1084 said:


> How about the list of supporting documents? Only picture and passport of kid or you have again attached all the docs that you would have at the time of 101 - like bank statement, 1229, parents VISA grant letter, etc.


#Form 1229
# 956 &956A
# Invitation Letter
Your passport is enough, in invitation letter you can mention your visa grant number
# Your financial details are required to support the stay. Salary slip , ITR , bank details etc



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKS1084 (Jan 14, 2018)

vikoz said:


> #Form 1229
> # 956 &956A
> # Invitation Letter
> Your passport is enough, in invitation letter you can mention your visa grant number
> ...


Thanks!

#Assuming Invitation letter is same as Cover Letter or is it in addition?
#Just curious on 956 and 956A - why are they needed? I thought they are for Migration agents & not for close family members.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

*mr*

Hi Guys,

I have one question on filling form 40ch for question 6

Basically I was working in Australia on 457 visa from January 2016 and got PR on OCT 2016.
Now for question 6 - Permanent resident of Australia/ date of arrival in Australia ??

which date I have to enter in?

Any idea Guys, my PR VISA grant date and my next arrival into Australia from return to India 

please advice

sekar


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Is there anyone who receives grants recently??? it's been a long time...especially from India...haven't got any news regarding visa grant....


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

hbp said:


> Is there anyone who receives grants recently??? it's been a long time...especially from India...haven't got any news regarding visa grant....


No I have submitted 1st week of June at VFS delhi no response. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have one question on filling form 40ch for question 6

Basically I was working in Australia and applied for PR when I was in onshore so I got PR on OCT 2016.
Now for question 6 - Permanent resident of Australia/ date of arrival in Australia ??

which date I have to enter for: "date of arrival in Australia "?

Any idea Guys, my PR VISA grant date or my next arrival into Australia date when returning from India to AUS

please advice

Sekar


----------



## Aswathy sukumaran (Sep 16, 2019)

No , i submitted last week of june. When u applied ?


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi All, 

Kindly assist with my query. 

We got our PR in Feb 2019 where we had not added our BABY to our initial application. We live in US and need to file my baby PR application now.

Queries: 

1) We got our PR in feb 2019 and we shifted to new apartment address in JULY 2019. There is no change in state and city, only we move to a bigger apartment due to which apartment number changed. 

Do we need to file a chance of circumstance form for this address change?

2) secondly, can somebody provide a link or process as how, when and where to apply the PR application for our BABY ? 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junaid.jagirdar (Jan 4, 2017)

hbp said:


> Is there anyone who receives grants recently??? it's been a long time...especially from India...haven't got any news regarding visa grant....


No nothing at all..Applied on 3rd April-2019


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

Did you get the invite for Medicals ? We applied om 10th June , but the email asking for Medicals got missed out in the spam folder .Later we had to request to resend the email


----------



## Lateef12 (Nov 30, 2017)

I applied for 101 child visa on 11/06/2019. Medical done on 18/06/2019. No updates after that..


----------



## Lateef12 (Nov 30, 2017)

I was expecting the grant in 3-4 months based on last year trend who applied from India. Nothing much we can do, fingers crossed


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

Lateef12 said:


> I was expecting the grant in 3-4 months based on last year trend who applied from India. Nothing much we can do, fingers crossed


Same here. I preferred offshore than onshore keeping last year trend in mind .I have put my citizenship application on hold just because of this. Want to include little one in citizenship application. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have one question on filling form 40ch for question 6

Basically I was working in Australia when I got the PR
Now for question 6 in form 40CH date of arrival in Australia ??

which date I have to enter in?

My PR VISA grant date when I was in Australia?
OR 
The date which I go out & come back to Australia as a PR?

please, advice friends, am planning put the application in this month

Sekar


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Lateef12 said:


> I was expecting the grant in 3-4 months based on last year trend who applied from India. Nothing much we can do, fingers crossed


lateef,

just wait patiently if you have submitted everything required you will get the visa soon. 
Just enjoy and continue your usual life without taking tension.


----------



## Alwaysgreen (Oct 5, 2019)

*Need help on Visitor visa while waiting for Child Visa*

Dear Members,

I have some queries on Subclass 101 Child Visa. I strongly believe this forum can help me out.

I am living in Australia (PR visa). My wife's and baby are in Bangladesh. My baby is one and half month old.I have submitted documents for my Baby's Subclass 101 Visa on 19th Sep, 19 and received Health Examination request on 1st Oct, 19.

As I have urgency to bring my Wife and Baby in Australia by Feb, 20 and Child Visa grant might take longer time, I am planning to apply for Visitor Visa as well for my Child . 

So, my Questions regarding visitor visa are :

a. Should I apply for Tourist Stream or Sponsored Family Stream? "We might ask your sponsor to pay a security bond"-This is mentioned in website regarding Sponsored Family Visa. what is this about? 

b. How long the visa holder can stay in Australia in each visit in Visitor Visa? Say, if 1 year visa is granted, Can someone stay for 1 year in single visit?

c. If my baby is granted Child Visa after he is granted Visitor Visa, he would definitely travel using his Child visa rather than Visitor Visa? How to choose the Visa during his travel in case he has both the visa.

d. If my baby travel to Australia using his Visitor Visa and he is granted the Child Visa during his stay in Australia, what do we have to do? Will my baby have to come back to Bangladesh and travel back? 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Alwaysgreen said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have some queries on Subclass 101 Child Visa. I strongly believe this forum can help me out.
> 
> ...


a. Tourist stream. Apply for 1 year visitor visa. Mention the Child 's 101 application reference in visitor visa application. There are high chances your newborn will receive one year visa.

b. Yes, if visa is granted for that duration.

c. Your child will have only 1 visa at one point of time. If your child has visitor visa and after that you receive grant for 101 as well, then visitor visa stands cancelled or void.

d. Yes. If your child is in Australia while 101 application is in progress, you will received an intimation that he/she has to travel outside Australia so that DIBP can grant 101. Not necessarily Bangladesh though.


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi All, 
Kindly assist with my query. 
We got our PR in Feb 2019 where we had not added our BABY to our initial application. We live in US and need to file my baby PR application now.
Queries: 
1) We got our PR in feb 2019 and we shifted to new apartment address in JULY 2019. There is no change in state and city, only we move to a bigger apartment due to which apartment number changed. 
Do we need to file a chance of circumstance form for this address change?
2) secondly, can somebody provide a link or process as how, when and where to apply the PR application for our BABY ? 
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysgreen (Oct 5, 2019)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> a. Tourist stream. Apply for 1 year visitor visa. Mention the Child 's 101 application reference in visitor visa application. There are high chances your newborn will receive one year visa.
> 
> b. Yes, if visa is granted for that duration.
> 
> ...


Thanks a Ton Ratnesh for your precise response. it's really helpful.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Seenu1986 said:


> Hi All,
> Kindly assist with my query.
> We got our PR in Feb 2019 where we had not added our BABY to our initial application. We live in US and need to file my baby PR application now.
> Queries:
> ...


1. Yes

2. Subclass 101 Child visa - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Subclass 101 Child visa - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101




Thanks Ratnesh. 

Also while checking the pricing/ visa fees for my child, it is coming $2665 AUD. I just want to make sure that I am not missing anything. 

Can you please confirm? 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi all, 

Request you to confirm on the visa fees for child 101 visa. 

I NEED not to select any additional applicant over and under 18. Correct? 

I just need to file 101 visa for my new born baby who is 2 months old. 

I am getting visa fees of $ 2665 AUD. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Seenu1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Request you to confirm on the visa fees for child 101 visa.
> 
> ...



That's Perfect!!!! Go ahead.. All d best...


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

*Need suggestions*



Wonderer-India said:


> Ok folks and people waiting for Subclass 101 grant for their Kids.
> 
> I have received 101 Grant for my infant yesterday. Timeline as following; an overall journey of 2 months; Australia immigration actually worked way faster than I thought. It could have been shorter but I followed a twisted path. Payed fee first, then submitted documents 2 and half weeks later and then got a CO contact for State PCC.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Can you please guide me with the process? Im in US as well and waiting for my infant's passport to come in to start the PR process. 
Any suggestions and documentation guidance is much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi All, 

We are applying child visa from US with father being the Sponserer. We are planning to submit below mentioned documents: 

Let me know if I am missing any doc. Also which documents among these needs to be notarized? 

1) baby passport 
2) baby birth certificate 
3) father passport 
4) mother passport 
5) form 40 CH
6) form 47 CH
7) father grant letter 
8) mother grant letter 
9) PCC for mother and father
10) father last 6 months pay-slip 
11) father W2 form for last 2 years 
12) father bank account statement 
13) form 1229
14) marriage certificate 
15) passport size photos 4 for baby 
16) payment receipt

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

hbp said:


> That's Perfect!!!! Go ahead.. All d best...




Thank you for confirming that. 

We are applying child visa from US with father being the Sponserer. We are planning to submit below mentioned documents: 

Let me know if I am missing any doc. Also which documents among these needs to be notarized? 

1) baby passport 
2) baby birth certificate 
3) father passport 
4) mother passport 
5) form 40 CH
6) form 47 CH
7) father grant letter 
8) mother grant letter 
9) PCC for mother and father
10) father last 6 months pay-slip 
11) father W2 form for last 2 years 
12) father bank account statement 
13) form 1229
14) marriage certificate 
15) passport size photos 4 for baby 
16) payment receipt



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Seenu1986 said:


> Thank you for confirming that.
> 
> We are applying child visa from US with father being the Sponserer. We are planning to submit below mentioned documents:
> 
> ...


Optional Docs: Can give Form 956 and 956A. Since the application is for a baby, he will not be filling forms himself/herself, so Form 956: Advice by a Migration Agent \ Exempt Person. Similarly, the email communications will probably be handled by father or mother and the baby, thus 956A, Appointment of Agent for Communication.

Mandate: Since you application is from US, please make sure to take both FBI and State Police Clearance.


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

munishghai74 said:


> Optional Docs: Can give Form 956 and 956A. Since the application is for a baby, he will not be filling forms himself/herself, so Form 956: Advice by a Migration Agent \ Exempt Person. Similarly, the email communications will probably be handled by father or mother and the baby, thus 956A, Appointment of Agent for Communication.
> 
> 
> 
> Mandate: Since you application is from US, please make sure to take both FBI and State Police Clearance.




Thanks Mate. Also can you please suggest which document needs notarization ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munishghai74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Seenu1986 said:


> Thanks Mate. Also can you please suggest which document needs notarization ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been almost 2 years since I did it, so don't remember with certainty. But i guess, the only documents I got notarized were the identity documents (passport copies of myself and my wife). These were required with the Form 1229.

Notarization is so expensive in US :mad2:


----------



## Yvdvarma (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello,

I have applied for my Daughter's VISA(101) on 30th of July and so far no communication received from embassy. 

The timeline says that it may take max upto 23 months in the website. Can anyone let me know how long it would take usually to get the mail for medical report? Also, please let me know what is the average time to grant 101 VISA other than the timeline mentioned in website. 

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Yvdvarma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for my Daughter's VISA(101) on 30th of July and so far no communication received from embassy.
> 
> ...


There is no definitive answer to your questions. 

You have to patiently wait for department to contact you .


----------



## Yvdvarma (Sep 20, 2019)

I know mate..  but just want to know the timelines taken for recent grants. So I can count 2 months more on those average timelines. 

Just want to kill the time with hope


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey ,

I applied for my daughters Child 101 in the month of August and we got the mail for Medical within a week. My friend applied in the month of August as well and he got the mail for medical with 4 days.

Kindly scan you SPAM mail carefully. For us both it was in SPAM.

Rgds
Syed


----------



## Yvdvarma (Sep 20, 2019)

Oh. Then I all my spam might have been cleared after 30 days. So I am not sure if the mail had come or not. 
I have to check with embassy if i I have been mailed.


sadafsheikh said:


> Hey ,
> 
> I applied for my daughters Child 101 in the month of August and we got the mail for Medical within a week. My friend applied in the month of August as well and he got the mail for medical with 4 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Yvdvarma said:


> Oh. Then I all my spam might have been cleared after 30 days. So I am not sure if the mail had come or not.
> I have to check with embassy if i I have been mailed.



Use this link below to submit your query to Delhi Consulate:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au//he...ine-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form


----------



## Yvdvarma (Sep 20, 2019)

Thank you Sadaf. I am just posting my query to embassy. Thanks for quick turn around. 



sadafsheikh said:


> Yvdvarma said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. Then I all my spam might have been cleared after 30 days. So I am not sure if the mail had come or not.
> ...


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Dear Group members,

I need your advice on this regard..

Actually, I submit my child visa from VFS Delhi and received an email from case office to complete medical test and Singapore COC. All done now..

My doubt is, how to submit Singapore COC to case officer. I have 3 options in mind:
1. Reply to same email with attachments OR
2. Upload documents from www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/australian-immigration-enquiry OR
3. Send hard copy of the document to Australia embassy in Delhi or Australia

Can you please suggest or anyone gone through same process? Is notary /attestation also required for this document?

Please reply. Thank you..


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have one question on filling form 40ch for question 6

Basically I was working in Australia when I got the PR
Now for question 6 in form 40CH date of arrival in Australia ??

which date I have to enter in?

My PR VISA grant date when I was in Australia?
OR
The date which I go out & come back to Australia as a PR?

please, advice friends, am planning put the application in this month

Sekar


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group members,
> 
> I need your advice on this regard..
> 
> ...


Hi,

Option 1: You mail will bounce back.

Option 2: This is the best on Only option. In the space provided fill in all the relevant details related to VISA (VFS no., Passport no. etc ) and attach the COC.

Option 3: Not sure about it. Usually they do not entertain the hard copy .

Hope it helps.


----------



## muh123 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello mates, 

We have got our grant for 489. 
If baby is born before 1st entry then what is the procedure to get visa for baby? 
and how much time it will take. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you sadafsheikh...



sadafsheikh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Option 1: You mail will bounce back.
> 
> ...


----------



## ishleenk (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey, a query regarding PR process. 

Grant: 18 Oct 2019
IED: 17 Oct 2020

I plan to visit by Jan'20 and activate my VISA. Thereafter, I plan to extend my family with a baby (born in India) - What is the process of applying PR for the baby ? Approximately how much time does it take to get PR for kid if parents have PR activated ?


----------



## Rafi1984 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello guys, 
I have an interesting situation. 

1. Me and my wife have received PR in 2015
2. We made first entry in 2016 to ensure PR remains active
3. We now have a kid 2.5years old born in INDIA. 
4. We have applied for his PR in sep2019
5. now i plan to go to aus in 2020 jan and then take my wife and kid in may 2020.

Our PR has last entry date of August 2020.

Questions :
1. If my kids PR gets delayed, can i take him on a visit visa? Will this impact his PR process? 
2. can we renew our PR after say 2023 where i can show 3 years of continuous stay?
3. can i apply for RRV in 2023?

Aus immigration site mentioned, RRV is possible only if at least 2 out of the 5 years of PR are spent in Australia 

In my case i will be entertaining in the 5th year of PR and then continue to stay for 3 years from there on. 

Am confused if i can go to Australia now or not, since i will be needing an RRV or any other visa to be able to return to India in 2023 at least for 4 weeks. 

Please advice


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

ishleenk said:


> Hey, a query regarding PR process.
> 
> Grant: 18 Oct 2019
> IED: 17 Oct 2020
> ...


you need to apply for subclass 101 visa for your baby. officially it takes around 13-14 months but in general people got it within 3-5 months after submitting application. Time may vary....but it's a general trend...


----------



## Yvdvarma (Sep 20, 2019)

I got response from Embassy. I have got mail form embassy in 2 days after submitting my application. But got deleted as i did not notice. 

They have resend the same mail, but that was valid only for 28 days. Hence I am not sure what can I do. I have posted my query again. fingers crossed.

thanks for sharing your timelines for medical invite. That helped me to dig into this.



sadafsheikh said:


> Use this link below to submit your query to Delhi Consulate:
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au//he...ine-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Yvdvarma said:


> I got response from Embassy. I have got mail form embassy in 2 days after submitting my application. But got deleted as i did not notice.
> 
> They have resend the same mail, but that was valid only for 28 days. Hence I am not sure what can I do. I have posted my query again. fingers crossed.
> 
> thanks for sharing your timelines for medical invite. That helped me to dig into this.



If they have resent the same mail. Consider as 28 days from that date you received again and get the medical done. Since HAP id would be mentioned in the mail, medical report will be submitted against it.

I dont think there would be a problem. Since your 101 application is already in process.

Cheers
Syed


----------



## 24jun2019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Got a response from embassy today requesting for PCC again. Anyone faced this? 
Does this mean I need to get another PCC done or just send a copy of the previous ones?


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

24jun2019 said:


> Got a response from embassy today requesting for PCC again. Anyone faced this?
> 
> Does this mean I need to get another PCC done or just send a copy of the previous ones?


Hi when and where did you submitted the application?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

*Child Visa 101 from UAE*

Hi All,

We are 189 Visa holders and planning to apply for the child visa 101SC.

As per my understanding PCC to be addressed to "Department of Home Affairs, Australian government" (please correct me if I am wrong)

I will be applying from child visa from UAE. Is it advised to submit the UAE and IND PCC along with application to speed up the process? or wait until CO asks for medical and PCC?


Appreciate your feedback


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Please help me with below query. 

I have got all the documents ready for 101 visa. 

Just one query that can we use same notarized documents which we used in 189 application (like dad passport)? Date on which they got notarized is past one year but the stamp which mention commission expires on is still valid? 

Or do I need to get important documents notarized again?If yes, what all docs are must to get notarized? I am in US and notary is very expensive here. 

Kindly suggest!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello Guys..

Just to share with you guys that today I got visa for My son. it took almost 6.5 months to processed.

Thanks everyone for your wonderful help and support.... wish you all the parents all the very best who are eagerly waiting for visa grant ....

Thanks once again....


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

hbp said:


> Hello Guys..
> 
> Just to share with you guys that today I got visa for My son. it took almost 6.5 months to processed.
> 
> ...




Congratulations!! 

Sir can you help me with my query which I posted before yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

hbp said:


> Hello Guys..
> 
> Just to share with you guys that today I got visa for My son. it took almost 6.5 months to processed.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and your family. 
Can you please advise where did you file your application? 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

vikoz said:


> Congratulations to you and your family.
> Can you please advise where did you file your application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I filed my application from VFS Ahmedabad


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Seenu1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me with below query.
> 
> ...


It's advisable that you notatized your documents again to avoid any future query. 
Notarized docs: (Must)
(1) Baby's Passport
(2) Birth Certificate
(3) Parents' Passport
Your financial docs / Income tax returns should also get notarized. 
Need to submit PCC in original.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> a. Tourist stream. Apply for 1 year visitor visa. Mention the Child 's 101 application reference in visitor visa application. There are high chances your newborn will receive one year visa.
> 
> b. Yes, if visa is granted for that duration.
> 
> ...


My son 101 visa application was submitted in 25 June 2019 from Pakistan but still not granted yet. I have applied for visit visa 600 (sponsored) last week. Immediately I got Biometric request. Do I need to have biometric for 1 year old child ??? What I should do


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Guys, 

Please help me with one urgent query. 

Who will sign the question 56 (Australian value statement) of form 47CH?? 

It says signature of main applicant and note (a parent, relative or guardian may sign if applicant is under 16 years of age) IS NOT MENTIONED in this question. 

Do I need to get thumb impression of my baby or can I sign on his behalf. 

Also do I need to get my wife sign as well if I am the sponsored? 

Kindly help !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

*Grant 101*

Dear all,

I got my new son grant today, below is my details:

On 11 Aug 2019 I applied for a Facilitation letter from Department of Home Affairs to extend my landing date as I had a new baby, so I could not do the landing as scheduled, and got the extension for the landing due date on 17 August 

Application for 101 on 21 Aug 2019 through VFS Dubai 
CO for PCC on 30 Aug 2019
Request for Health check on 13 Sep
Health check uploaded on 21 Sep
101 Grant on 11 Nov 2019 :clap2:lane:


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

Ziad Sal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got my new son grant today, below is my details:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have the same dates but I am still waiting for the Grant. Did you get the Grant email in your spam folder


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

ashleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same dates but I am still waiting for the Grant. Did you get the Grant email in your spam folder


No, Just got it in the Inbox


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Granted*

We have got PR Grant for my Son,it took 6 Months. Thanks for the support friends.

Below are timelines:

Applied :May 9th 2019 In Hyderabad VFS
Medical Examination Request: May 10th 2019 
Medicals Done: 27th May 2019
Visa Grant - 12th Nov 2019


----------



## Ronny29 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Grant 101*

Hi All,

Glad to inform that finally I’ve received the grant for my child after 7.5 months and below are the timeline details for the same.
I understand the anxiety of the parents and hence showcasing the below timelines , so that it will help them gauge what is the time duration currently it is taking for the grant to come through if applied form India.

Hope this helps and Best of luck to the parents awaiting the grant!!!

•	08th Mar 2019 –Applied at India VFS(subclass 101)
•	11th Mar 2019- Received at New Delhi 
•	12th Mar 2019- Asked for Medicals
•	15th Mar 2019- Medicals Done
•	20th Mar 2019-Medicals received at New Delhi
•	15th June 2019 –Applied for Tourist Visa(subclass 600)
•	4th July 2019-Tourist Visa received(granted for 1 year)
•	3rd Aug 2019- Child’s Entry in Australia on Tourist Visa
•	11th Oct 2019- Request by AHC to move out the child from Australia to finalise the grant(28 days given to make the move out) 
•	23rd Oct 2019- Moved out of Australia
•	24th Oct 2019- Granted 


Thanks.


----------



## Lateef12 (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like the ship is moving now. Suddenly see multiple grants. Fingers crossed, I’ve lodged my child visa on 11/06/2019.


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

Has anyone received their Child visa grant that was applied at Washington D.C USA location recently?
We applied our's on 6th Nov.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

I want to apply visitors visa for my 11 years old son. Can someone help me with the procedure. I m a PR with visa 190.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lateef12 (Nov 30, 2017)

By the grace of Almighty, I’m happy to announce that my son got his visa grant notice today. We applied child subclass visa 101 on 11/06/2019 from VFS, Hyderabad, India. Thank you all for your help and suggestion thorough out this journey.


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

Lateef12 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, Iâ€m happy to announce that my son got his visa grant notice today. We applied child subclass visa 101 on 11/06/2019 from VFS, Hyderabad, India. Thank you all for your help and suggestion thorough out this journey.


congrats to you and family 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!!

Could you please tell if you have submitted PCC along with all other documents and medicals done earlier or until CO asked? Any help on this is much appreciated.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Ronny29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform that finally I’ve received the grant for my child after 7.5 months and below are the timeline details for the same.
> I understand the anxiety of the parents and hence showcasing the below timelines , so that it will help them gauge what is the time duration currently it is taking for the grant to come through if applied form India.
> ...


Congratulations!!

Could you please tell if you have submitted PCC along with all other documents and medicals done earlier or until CO asked? Any help on this is much appreciated


----------



## Lateef12 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, I’ve submitted the PCC along with the application. Regarding medicals, I got the request from case officer after one week of application submission.


----------



## strongmom (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi,
Anyone applied for court order in india seeking permission for the child to move under section 26 of the Guardians and Wards Act ?
Information on process / timelines appreciated.

relevant to divorced parent applying for 101 visa for kid.


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

Happy to share the news that we received the PR visa grant(Child Class 101) applied on 10th June ,2019 from Hyderabad,India. We received the medical request on 11th June 2019, but missed the mail in spam folder.Later requested for resenting the medical examination request .Got it done in August 2019 and we received the grant on 22nd Nov,2019. Thanks everyone for the all the information that we got through this thread.


----------



## Rafi1984 (Oct 21, 2019)

Congratulations..


----------



## Jade1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Respected All, 
I have some queries related to child 101 and I hope some can help me show some light! I and my wife both hold 189 PR and my wife just delivered last month in India.

I am unemployed from Oct 2nd,2019 onwards as I had to take care of my wife and aged parents. I will head to Melbourne on Jan,15th 2020 for pursuing my Masters in Business Analytics at the University of Melbourne. ( My wife and my kid will be in India until I get a job in Australia)

My question/doubt is how do I show by payslips or other income proof to the Case officer since I am unemployed. Would this become a problem for getting a child 101 visa?


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Jade1 said:


> Respected All,
> I have some queries related to child 101 and I hope some can help me show some light! I and my wife both hold 189 PR and my wife just delivered last month in India.
> 
> I am unemployed from Oct 2nd,2019 onwards as I had to take care of my wife and aged parents. I will head to Melbourne on Jan,15th 2020 for pursuing my Masters in Business Analytics at the University of Melbourne. ( My wife and my kid will be in India until I get a job in Australia)
> ...


Hi Jade,

I think so even if you are unemployed still you will still have some sought of documents like bank statement showing your bank balance, fund details, investment etc. with which you are surviving during this unemployed time and you will have definitely your income proof documents like old payslips, contract letter that will substantiate your case and prove that you were earning before.

Legally they can't stop your child visa if you or your wife is unemployed. so just prepare your case, attach all your documents & submit all the financial documents. Hopefully you will get your child visa.


----------



## Arya88 (Nov 10, 2019)

mubksa said:


> minti 22.. The child visa application submitted before July 1st had the option available for generating the HAP ID before the submission of child visa application but after 1st July the DIBP has removed the option of generating this HAP ID before hand to you won't be able to generate the HAP ID and you will have to wait for the visa officer to send you the HAP ID.
> 
> Best of luck....


Medicals
If you have not already done so, we strongly encourage you to initiate the
medical checks for your child. Medical forms must be completed by a panel
doctor.
The list of panel doctors can be found on our website.
Your panel doctor may request you to provide your HAP ID which is:
23665580


----------



## Arya88 (Nov 10, 2019)

Applied for 101 child visa in Washington DC USA consulate. Got an Acknowledgment mail from consulate mentioning the HAP ID in email. I dont have a pdf or HAP ID letter like teh one we receive during the PR process ( With parsonal particulars , Passport no etc., ) . Is the mail enough to request hospital for an appointment ? Pl. advice. The below is the text i received

Medicals
If you have not already done so, we strongly encourage you to initiate the
medical checks for your child. Medical forms must be completed by a panel
doctor.
The list of panel doctors can be found on our website.
Your panel doctor may request you to provide your HAP ID which is:
XXXXXXXX


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Arya88 said:


> Applied for 101 child visa in Washington DC USA consulate. Got an Acknowledgment mail from consulate mentioning the HAP ID in email. I dont have a pdf or HAP ID letter like teh one we receive during the PR process ( With parsonal particulars , Passport no etc., ) . Is the mail enough to request hospital for an appointment ? Pl. advice. The below is the text i received
> 
> Medicals
> If you have not already done so, we strongly encourage you to initiate the
> ...


Hi Arya,

Have you checked your email properly the attachment should be there in the PDF format showing all the details of your child passport number. I got in the email a PDF medical request letter showing all the details of my child for medical examination. I would advice you to still confirm from the medical center if they would accept only the HAP ID for the medical they should have the access to the system showing all the details of the client otherwise you can email the Aus embassy & ask them the PDF attachment letter showing all the details.

Also, the email which I received from Aus Embassy Islamabad had also mentioned 

*What is required?
She must take the attached health examination letter with her original
passport or copy of bio-data details page of your passport when she attends
the clinic. This document includes the health ID number (HAP) required by
the doctor.

Please find attached medical request letter.*

Hope this helps you..


----------



## Arya88 (Nov 10, 2019)

Never mind. You can track with eMedicalClient


----------



## Arya88 (Nov 10, 2019)

mubksa said:


> Hi Arya,
> 
> Have you checked your email properly the attachment should be there in the PDF format showing all the details of your child passport number. I got in the email a PDF medical request letter showing all the details of my child for medical examination. I would advice you to still confirm from the medical center if they would accept only the HAP ID for the medical they should have the access to the system showing all the details of the client otherwise you can email the Aus embassy & ask them the PDF attachment letter showing all the details.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping. In my case there is NO pdf or attachment, just HAP number and no instructions also. I had to google and access it via eMedicalClient , do health declaration and generate the letter. Hope this helps someone as this seems to be new.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arya88 said:


> Thanks for helping. In my case there is NO pdf or attachment, just HAP number and no instructions also. I had to google and access it via eMedicalClient , do health declaration and generate the letter. Hope this helps someone as this seems to be new.


When you are dealing with immigration, you have to think out of the box
If you get a small lead, you can catch it and reach the end
Rules and the process change all the time

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi all, what is the present child visa 101 processing time from offshore?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi all, what is the present child visa 101 processing time from offshore?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


6 months is the trend I see now.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the response. We are pregnant now and just trying to to get the information on having delivery onshore or offshore. Any advice on that?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Thanks for the response. We are pregnant now and just trying to to get the information on having delivery onshore or offshore. Any advice on that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


By the way we are planning to come by the end of Jan 2020

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

kinnu369 said:


> Thanks for the response. We are pregnant now and just trying to to get the information on having delivery onshore or offshore. Any advice on that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Delivering at onsite benefits are citizenship, not wanting to wait long for child visa, can avoid all the paper works like getting birth certificate, passport, going to vfs office for applying visa, medical checkup for baby, pcc certificates in the countries where you have resided for the past 10 yrs. 

Also if you want to get citizenship you have to stay for 4 yrs I believe.PR is always valid but after 5 yrs if you haven't got citizenship you might have to take rrv if you have plans to make exit and entry again.

Delivering offshore will be comfortable for mother and baby as loved ones will be near and you can get help immediately for anything and everything.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MSP_Aussie (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi All,

I have applied for Child 101 for my son in July through VFS office Bangalore and after that relocated to Australia . I have not received any response so far on the progress of the application and starting to feel worried.

Can someone please tell me how to follow up or track the status of the Child 101 Application ?


----------



## aussiegeek (Aug 22, 2016)

*Tracking child visa*



MSP_Aussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Child 101 for my son in July through VFS office Bangalore and after that relocated to Australia . I have not received any response so far on the progress of the application and starting to feel worried.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to follow up or track the status of the Child 101 Application ?


Hello,

In case you are not already aware, if you know the VLN number, you can track the VFS application via VFS website. Site is not allowing me to post the link.


----------



## aussiegeek (Aug 22, 2016)

Ronny29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform that finally I’ve received the grant for my child after 7.5 months and below are the timeline details for the same.
> I understand the anxiety of the parents and hence showcasing the below timelines , so that it will help them gauge what is the time duration currently it is taking for the grant to come through if applied form India.
> ...


Hi,
Please can I ask a question, as I am facing a similar situation. How are we required to prove to case officer that the child has moved out of Australia? Is it via a stamp in the passport + airline ticket or something?

Regards,


----------



## junaid.jagirdar (Jan 4, 2017)

Happy to inform we finally got PR for our daughter after 8 months.

• 03rd Apr 2019 –Applied at India VFS(subclass 101)
• 05th Apr 2019- Received at New Delhi
• 12th Apr 2019- Asked for Medicals and for latest PCC for parents
• 15th Apr 2019- Medicals Done
• 25th Apr 2019-PCC submitted
• 25th Oct 2019-Asked for Father's Australian Police check
• 30th Oct 2019-Submitted APC
• 5th Dec 2019- Granted


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiegeek said:


> Hi,
> Please can I ask a question, as I am facing a similar situation. How are we required to prove to case officer that the child has moved out of Australia? Is it via a stamp in the passport + airline ticket or something?
> 
> Regards,


You can give the travel tickets
The CO will anyways check online in the Immigration department, if the child has left Australia or not

Cheers


----------



## aussiegeek (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot, just one more question, is it completely ok to apply for Australia visiting visa ( SC-600 ) while SC-101 visa is being processed? Will it delay the SC-101 in any way? I know its a tough question, but just wanted to know from your experience.


----------



## wrkrishna (Sep 22, 2019)

kinnu369 said:


> Thanks for the response. We are pregnant now and just trying to to get the information on having delivery onshore or offshore. Any advice on that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Hi In my opinion its better to plan delivery onshore if possible. We had the same scenario and we decided to get the baby delivered offshore and now the only way to take my baby along to Aus is to submit 101 visa application. Full visa fee has to be paid 2665 AUD, documentation work plus long wait.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

wrkrishna said:


> Hi In my opinion its better to plan delivery onshore if possible. We had the same scenario and we decided to get the baby delivered offshore and now the only way to take my baby along to Aus is to submit 101 visa application. Full visa fee has to be paid 2665 AUD, documentation work plus long wait.


Thanks man. We to decided the same finally 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

Happy to inform mine little one 101 visa granted in 6 months. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

vikoz said:


> Happy to inform mine little one 101 visa granted in 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Congrats. Can you please give me the list of steps you followed to file the application? I am going to file an application for my newborn from India. Me and my wife both have 189 PR and I haven't yet migrated to Australia. Did you show any proof of funds?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiegeek (Aug 22, 2016)

*SC 101 steps*



nmani said:


> Congrats. Can you please give me the list of steps you followed to file the application? I am going to file an application for my newborn from India. Me and my wife both have 189 PR and I haven't yet migrated to Australia. Did you show any proof of funds?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Exact documentation is available in immi.homeaffairs.gov.au

However, on a high level you would need-
SC 101 is paper based application
Filled up 47 CH
Filled up 40 CH
Form 1229
PCC for all countries lived in for 12 or months in the last 10 years
Form 956 if you want to appoint an agent
Above application is to be submitted at nearest VFS office in India.

Original passport of child required at time of application.

Better to prove funds and also last 2 year employment details.

Regards.


----------



## Ronny29 (Feb 11, 2019)

aussiegeek said:


> Hi,
> Please can I ask a question, as I am facing a similar situation. How are we required to prove to case officer that the child has moved out of Australia? Is it via a stamp in the passport + airline ticket or something?
> 
> Regards,


Once you get an email from AHC asking you to move your child out of Australia within 28 days, you can email them your travel details along with your return date as you plan your travel tickets.

Generally they will ask you to give 5 working days of time for them to make the grant.That means your child should be out of Australia for 5days minimum for them to act.

Usually they grant it in next 1-2 days, but plan your travel giving them 5 days.

Hence , you need to book your tickets accordingly.Also once you move out , you can again notify them with an email to the same email address.

Also as suggested in other post, they will automatically track it down based on your child's Passport number , that the child is out of Australia or not.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Ronny29 (Feb 11, 2019)

aussiegeek said:


> Thanks a lot, just one more question, is it completely ok to apply for Australia visiting visa ( SC-600 ) while SC-101 visa is being processed? Will it delay the SC-101 in any way? I know its a tough question, but just wanted to know from your experience.


That's bit tricky to answer..however in my case , as I observed for other folks who have posted here, the time taken at that time was around 7-8 months to process SC 101.

Don't think getting a tourist visa (SC -600) in the interim caused any delay for SC 101 processing.

But you never know


----------



## Yvdvarma (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey All,

My daughter has got her grant yesterday. Just giving the time lines here, so that it gives insight to someone who are still waiting for their's

25th july 2019 - Application Submitted at HYD VFS
28th July 2019 - Application Received at New Delhi
29th July 2019 - Medicals received (Unfortunately, mail went to spam and got auto deleted)
17th Oct 2019 - Query raised to check if they have sent me medicals anytime
23rd Oct 2019 - Got reply by forwarding the same mail that they have sent earlier
2nd Nov 2019 - Medicals Completed 
15th Dec 2019 - Grant received

All we have to notice in my case is, received grant in 42 calendar days after submitting the medicals. If i would have noticed the medical invitation mail on time, the processing time would have been little early.

Thanks all with all your information Sharing and who guided me appropriate during the process.

Vikram


----------



## sujayss (Nov 3, 2014)

Glad to inform that we've received the grant.

Best of luck to the parents awaiting the grant!

Timeline:
• 24th Jun 2019 –Applied at India VFS(subclass 101)
• 26th Jun 2019- Medicals Requested
• 01st Jul 2019- Medicals Completed
• 27th Nov 2019- Contacted (via telephone) by AHC with question pertaining to Lao PCC and query resolved.
• 16th Dec 2019- Granted


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

I had provided mine and my wife's number, but AHC Delhi called my wife's number and unfortunately we missed their call. any means to contact them back??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sadafsheikh said:


> I had provided mine and my wife's number, but AHC Delhi called my wife's number and unfortunately we missed their call. any means to contact them back??


Call DHA Australia and ask them how to contact AHC delhi

Cheers


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

NB said:


> Call DHA Australia and ask them how to contact AHC delhi
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for suggestion. 

I called VFS customer care and they have in turn raised a request to AHC for call back.


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

sadafsheikh said:


> Thank you for suggestion.
> 
> I called VFS customer care and they have in turn raised a request to AHC for call back.



We received our Daughters PR an hour back. Below are the timelines.

9 Aug 2019 -- Submitted application at VFS Bangalore
5 Sept 2019 -- Completed Medical
20 Dec 2019 -- Got a call from AHC- Delhi
23 Dec 2019 -- Received PR today.

All the best to all the anxious parents awaiting their childs PR.

Cheers:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rafi1984 (Oct 21, 2019)

Congratulations, great news


----------



## ubabar85 (Dec 9, 2014)

*ubabar85*

Hello guys, i applied from vfs dubai (visa 101),just wanted to know how to do the medicals? are they gonna send us medical requests or we can do it before they send us email? and any communication will be through email right? as 101 is a paper based application.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

ubabar85 said:


> Hello guys, i applied from vfs dubai (visa 101),just wanted to know how to do the medicals? are they gonna send us medical requests or we can do it before they send us email? and any communication will be through email right? as 101 is a paper based application.




Wait until they contact you to do the medicals.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

aussiegeek said:


> Exact documentation is available in immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help.
I am going to apply subclass 101 visa for my baby girl next week. But there is one thing that is unclear for me. I have resigned for my current job and would be migrating to Australia in the month of March. I will be out of employment by end of February until I join a new employment in Australia. So as part of the subclass 101 application if I provide my current employment details would that be a problem? If I look at the timelines there is a high probability that by the time my application is processed I would be out of employment. Should I wait till I join a new employer in Australia and then apply?


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ubabar85 (Dec 9, 2014)

Miacon said:


> Wait until they contact you to do the medicals.


Thanks alot dear, i will wait for them to get back


----------



## Rafi1984 (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't forget to check spam mail folder, usually these mails end up in spam


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

aussiegeek said:


> Exact documentation is available in immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> However, on a high level you would need-
> SC 101 is paper based application
> ...


Does the original passport of the child have to be shown at VFS office or it has to be submitted along with application?
If we opt to send the application and documents to VFS office via courier, does original passport too has to be sent along with application?


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi friends,

I have a query regarding the medicals for Child visa 101. I had sent my child's application to VFS by post. I received a mail from VFS that my application has been received by Australian High Commission on 19-Nov-2019. I am yet to get a mail asking to do medicals. Is there anyway to contact Australian High Commission to enquire about the medicals? Please advise


----------



## Alwaysgreen (Oct 5, 2019)

pradeepbritto said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the medicals for Child visa 101. I had sent my child's application to VFS by post. I received a mail from VFS that my application has been received by Australian High Commission on 19-Nov-2019. I am yet to get a mail asking to do medicals. Is there anyway to contact Australian High Commission to enquire about the medicals? Please advise



Yes, there is a link for enquiry. Search in google with "Australian Immigration Enquiry Form", you will get the link.

Please do check your spam folder of the mailbox as well. Sometimes the mail ends up in spam folder.


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you. I have sent an enquiry even though they have mentioned that they will not reply to enquiries on Visa's which are within processing times. I have also checked my spam folder but I did not receive anything there as well. I will update if I receive it.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

If you are sending application through courier then notarize your documents. . Doing this you need not send any originals. 

Don't forget to attach the vfs document checklist sheets

Write 'Australia visa application center' in your address. Choose a good courier service. All the best☺


----------



## Jacobjoseph (Jan 6, 2020)

Hai when did u apply ? We applied dec 5 for child 101 and waiting for medical request s , till now no mails received


----------



## Jacobjoseph (Jan 6, 2020)

Done application through vfs Dubai


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I am in Australia with PR and my wife n baby are in India. My wife has Visa, now I need to apply for Child visa. Should my wife apply fro India or me from Australia ? is it Online or Paper Based application ?

Can you please help with general steps to apply for my child Visa ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

Alwaysgreen said:


> Yes, there is a link for enquiry. Search in google with "Australian Immigration Enquiry Form", you will get the link.
> 
> Please do check your spam folder of the mailbox as well. Sometimes the mail ends up in spam folder.


Hi,

I got a reply from Australian High Commission. They re-sent the medical examination mail. Looks like they had sent it on 6th-Dec-2019. I was checking both my inbox and spam daily. I am not sure how could I have missed the mail. I am unable to see it even now as spam folder stores only for 30 days. 

I have lost the 28 day timeframe because of the missed mail. I don't know if this will affect my child's visa process. I had booked for medicals on Monday and also sent a request through the enquiry form explaining my issue. Hope it goes well. Thank you for the response.


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

Jacobjoseph said:


> Hai when did u apply ? We applied dec 5 for child 101 and waiting for medical request s , till now no mails received


Please check your spam folder for mails from [email protected] or [email protected] . I missed the mail in my spam folder and scratching my head now.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

manojnrock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in Australia with PR and my wife n baby are in India. My wife has Visa, now I need to apply for Child visa. Should my wife apply fro India or me from Australia ? is it Online or Paper Based application ?
> 
> ...


Paper based application

You can either walk-in to vfs or send documents through post. 

You can check in this website to know more details.
immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Jacobjoseph (Jan 6, 2020)

ubabar85 said:


> Hello guys, i applied from vfs dubai (visa 101),just wanted to know how to do the medicals? are they gonna send us medical requests or we can do it before they send us email? and any communication will be through email right? as 101 is a paper based application.


hello ,when did u file your application with vfs dubai for child 101.we have filed ours on dec 5 th with vfs dubai and waiting for medical email.


----------



## ubabar85 (Dec 9, 2014)

pradeepbritto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a reply from Australian High Commission. They re-sent the medical examination mail. Looks like they had sent it on 6th-Dec-2019. I was checking both my inbox and spam daily. I am not sure how could I have missed the mail. I am unable to see it even now as spam folder stores only for 30 days.
> 
> I have lost the 28 day timeframe because of the missed mail. I don't know if this will affect my child's visa process. I had booked for medicals on Monday and also sent a request through the enquiry form explaining my issue. Hope it goes well. Thank you for the response.


Dear Whats is that you enquired from the department? that my son visa is not granted or just looking for update.


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,

We have submitted 101 application through VFS Dubai in Mid November and received acknowledgement from Dubai Consulate. till now no update regarding the medical.

Regards,


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

vthomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have submitted 101 application through VFS Dubai in Mid November and received acknowledgement from Dubai Consulate. till now no update regarding the medical.
> 
> Regards,



Check your spam folder


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes..reviewing everyday 



Miacon said:


> Check your spam folder


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

vthomas said:


> Yes..reviewing everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check you spam settings.
For ex, I have auto set to delete all spam mails every 30 days.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

manojnrock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in Australia with PR and my wife n baby are in India. My wife has Visa, now I need to apply for Child visa. Should my wife apply fro India or me from Australia ? is it Online or Paper Based application ?
> 
> ...


I am wondering if SC-101 can be filed in Australia while baby (with mother) is in India, or the application has to be filed in India itself.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant (Jun 6, 2018)

*Re PCC and medicals achknowledgement*

Hi Fellow aspirant,


*Re Medicals:- *Is there any need to inform DHA after the child has appeared for Medicals? If so, how to do so?
*Re PCC of Parents for ChildVisa(101)Offshore:- *We (myself and wife) migrated to Aus in June 2019 last year. We had to come back to India in Oct.2019 due to family emergency. My wife delivered in India and we have applied for ChildVisa 101 from here in India.
Myself (now working from home) and my wife (now on maternity leaves) both working full time in Australia. Our IED was 19 Sept.2019 but we made a move in June2019. So, do we need to provide PCC again as we haven't yet lived for 12 months in India since we provided our last PCC.

In addition, we want to make a move asap with our child. So, if our Child Visa is not granted by Feb, we will apply for tourist visa.
In that case, do the child has to appear for Medicals again?


BR
AusMigrationAspirant.


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

*101 child visa from USA*

Hi,
Did anyone apply for 101 child visa from USA? If yes, could you please share how long it took for you to get the approval? TIA


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Fellas,

Our PR is expiring in August 2021 and we have not yet moved to Australia (did the initial mandatory run). We are planning another baby in Dubai, please advise 

1. Can we launch subclass visa application during pregnancy or only after birth? 

2. If only after birth then we would have hardly around 7-8 months before our PR will expire. What's the average processing time a Visa in Sub Class 101 is granted. 

3. Application can only be launched through VFS or online also.

Cheers,


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Cruiser20 said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Our PR is expiring in August 2021 and we have not yet moved to Australia (did the initial mandatory run). We are planning another baby in Dubai, please advise
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey,

Congrats for getting the visa. My PR is expiring in June 2021 and my wife is due to deliver in Oct 2019, a very short window to get the visa. 

You mentioned about facilitation letter, do you have any idea if they will expedite the visa grant to my new born or extend the PR expiry. 

If they dont entertain any of the above, what options we have to take our baby to Australia? May be visit visa?


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ziad Sal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got my new son grant today, below is my details:
> 
> ...


Hey,

Congrats for getting the visa. My PR is expiring in June 2021 and my wife is due to deliver in Oct 2019, a very short window to get the visa. 

You mentioned about facilitation letter, do you have any idea if they will expedite the visa grant to my new born or extend the PR expiry. 

If they dont entertain any of the above, what options we have to take our baby to Australia? May be visit visa?


----------



## sfazed (Jan 27, 2020)

strams said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone apply for 101 child visa from USA? If yes, could you please share how long it took for you to get the approval? TIA


I just completed a subclass 102 adoption visa through Washington DC. Submitted Dec 13th, Medicals completed Dec 17th, a visa was granted Jan 27.


----------



## Alwaysgreen (Oct 5, 2019)

Cruiser20 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Congrats for getting the visa. My PR is expiring in June 2021 and my wife is due to deliver in Oct 2019, a very short window to get the visa.
> 
> ...


With expiry, you meant the "Must not arrive after" date which expires after 5 years, right? If this is the case, I did not heard of extension of such. Only option you have is applying for RRV to enter Australia which is unlikely to get unless you have a strong ground.

If your baby is delivered in Oct, 2020, you can apply the child visa immediately after that. As processing might take long time, you can apply a tourist visa as well at the same time which is granted within 1 month and they should grant with 1 year validity. Your baby can travel with this visa along with family. When child visa will be granted, the baby will have to be moved out of Australia. Then the baby has to enter once again with child visa.

Hope this helped.

Cheers!

Note: I am not an expert. I just shared my view based on my experience and feedback in the forums.


----------



## Alwaysgreen (Oct 5, 2019)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> a. Tourist stream. Apply for 1 year visitor visa. Mention the Child 's 101 application reference in visitor visa application. There are high chances your newborn will receive one year visa.
> 
> b. Yes, if visa is granted for that duration.
> 
> ...


Hi Ratnesh, Hope you are doing fine. I have a query. Thought you could be of help. I am bringing my child in Australia end of this month with visitor visa as Child visa is yet to be granted. Myself and my wife will also travel with him (with PR visa). While purchasing ticket, My travel agent told me that I have to buy return ticket for my baby as he is on tourist visa. As he is an infant, one parent will also have to have return ticket. Otherwise, immigration might now allow entry.

Can you guide me on this? Is return ticket really necessary?


----------



## Jacobjoseph (Jan 6, 2020)

hai 
we got our child 101 visa granted today.
These are our timelines,hope will help those who apply in future.we applied through vfs muscat.
05-dec -2019---- got acknowledgment for submission from dubai.
27-january 2020--- got mail asking medical , indian PCC.(As we were out of india for more than 10 years we thought no need of it .so ddnt submit it with application)
04-feb-2020----- submitted pcc and medicals 
05-feb 2020-------- visa granted


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

We completed medical last week and received our grant today (101 Child visa)
Timeline

Mid November 2019 document submission to DXB VFS including IND and UAE PCC
Medical Request Jan End 2020
Grant 5 FEB 2020

Medical Examination (501) was done at DXB which costed 750 AED. Only physical examination (no xray or blood test). 
Child age: 15Months


----------



## Rafi1984 (Oct 21, 2019)

Happy to inform you all, received visa grant letter for my 3 year old kid yesterday.

Timelines :
1. Application filled through vfs Bangalore on 5th September 2019, along with fresh pcc of both parents and ensured all details are complete. 

2. Health check email received on 7th September 

3. Submitted health check on 22 September 

4. Visa grant letter received by email 05th feb 2020

Wishing everyone else all the best


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Rafi1984 said:


> Happy to inform you all, received visa grant letter for my 3 year old kid yesterday.
> 
> Timelines :
> 1. Application filled through vfs Bangalore on 5th September 2019, along with fresh pcc of both parents and ensured all details are complete.
> ...


Hi,

Do you get any acknowledgement from hospital that th medicals been submitted?


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

*101 child visa grant from USA*

We got our child 101 visa granted today.
Following is the timeline - 
7 nov 2019 - got acknowledgment for submission from Washington DC australia embassy including hap id for medical
18 nov 2019 - got email asking PCC
1 dec 2019 - submitted pcc
10 feb 2020 - visa granted


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

congrats Rafi1984 on getting your child visa , so whoever applies in INDIA average processing time is 6 months, 

I have lodged for my kid and still waiting 

your visa gives some lights, thanks, and congrats 




Rafi1984 said:


> Happy to inform you all, received visa grant letter for my 3 year old kid yesterday.
> 
> Timelines :
> 1. Application filled through vfs Bangalore on 5th September 2019, along with fresh pcc of both parents and ensured all details are complete.
> ...


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Visa number in 101 form*

Hi,

Can any one please help me.

There is a section in the form (Visa 101) where Visa number is required. Its start with V_ _ _ < _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ (Exact format mentioned). I am not sure what needs to come here from my 189. I see Visa grant number in the grant letter however the number of character is more and it seems some other field would be relevant from the 189 grant. However I could not find anything in grant letter which would fill in the 101 format. Would be highly appreciable if anyone can guide me here.

Thanks
PKB


----------



## jithu224 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Shirk,

hope you got the PR for your kid. I'm also in the same boat..applied for subclass 101 in Sept 2019. Still now no news from them. Planning to bring my kid in visit visa here. 

So how did you manage to complete the medical...you did it in India or here in Aus? 

any advice will be of great help.

Cheers


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Can any one please help me. Would be highly appreciable



prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Visa Number*

Can anyone please tell me what have you filled in the visa number field of form 47ch of 101 Visa.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

prashantbhagat said:


> Can anyone please tell me what have you filled in the visa number field of form 47ch of 101 Visa.



What is the page number ?


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Miacon said:


> What is the page number ?


Page 11 Section 32 Form 47ch


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

prashantbhagat said:


> Miacon said:
> 
> 
> > What is the page number ?
> ...



I believe it is not needed and I have left it blank. We have given only my partner name and mine, date of arrival and departure date if outside Australia.


----------



## Rafi1984 (Oct 21, 2019)

Miacon said:


> Rafi1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to inform you all, received visa grant letter for my 3 year old kid yesterday.
> ...



No acknowledgement from the hospital, but i did call them to follow up and they confirmed after a few calls that its submitted from their end


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*No Update from Aus High Commission*

Hi I submitted my Visa 101 for my daughter on 13th Feb. It was received by Aus High Commission on 14th. Till now I have not received any information from Aus High Commission on Medical Check up.

Could you please let me know if I need to contact them or wait some more time. Is medical check up on case to case basis or mandatory for all applicants.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

My case is pretty similar to <prashantbhagat> 
My observation is : People receive request for Medicals in either 2 to 3 days, or they have to wait for long, some times even months. Is my observation correct? 

I filed FOR 101, in VFS hyderabad on 13th Feb 2020, 
Received confirmation form VFS that it is under process on 14th

I do not see any updates on it after that 
VSF status suggests " Your application is under process at Australian High Commission, New Delhi"

Any suggestion?


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Can somebody the list of documents needed for newborn Subclass 101. Also, do Parents need to get fresh PCC done again?


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

It gives me immense pleasure in letting you all know that we have got the Grant for our children. We have applied at VFS Hyderabad.

Timelines are as below.

1. 24-Sep-19 Applied at VFS Hyderabad

2. 01-Oct-19 Mail received for Health Examination

3. 22-Oct-19 Health examination done at Hyderabad

4. 10-Feb-20 Request for re-sending form 1229

5. 25-Feb-20 Verification call regarding document submission

6. 25-Feb-20 Grant Notification


I hope these timelines give an idea about the processing times.
All the best for everyone who are eagerly for their children's grants.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

congrats, buddy,

My friend also applied in august 2nd week and yesterday got grant as his kid is currently in Aus , he has to move out and move in back 

By the way, what is that verification call ?

as am currently in Aus and wife in India, will they call my aus number or my wife india number?

and what will they ask in general ?

please advice 



bobby82 said:


> It gives me immense pleasure in letting you all know that we have got the Grant for our children. We have applied at VFS Hyderabad.
> 
> Timelines are as below.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobby82 (Apr 17, 2013)

sekarhttp said:


> congrats, buddy,
> 
> My friend also applied in august 2nd week and yesterday got grant as his kid is currently in Aus , he has to move out and move in back
> 
> ...


We got verification call to our number in Australia if the documents submitted were signed by us(both parents). If you are sponsoring the application I think you will get the call. Make sure the contact info is updated so that they can reach out if required. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks, mate, happy parenting




bobby82 said:


> We got verification call to our number in Australia if the documents submitted were signed by us(both parents). If you are sponsoring the application I think you will get the call. Make sure the contact info is updated so that they can reach out if required.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Hi Sekar 

I'm in the similar situation. I'm expecting my child next month in India and planning to apply 101 Visa while in India and bring baby & wife in while waiting for 101 approval (Heard it will take 6 months minimum). it would be great if you can provide me details of short team visa your friend used while waiting for 101. 

1) If it is Sub class 600 with 12 months Visa option- Does the new born needed medicals to get this visa ? 

2) Did you friend give reference of 101 visa application while applying this short term visa. ?

3) Finally during 101 grant - Do we get any notice like 1 month or so to move out and how long will be the wait to get grant and then move baby back using 101 PR. 

Thank You







sekarhttp said:


> congrats, buddy,
> 
> My friend also applied in august 2nd week and yesterday got grant as his kid is currently in Aus , he has to move out and move in back
> 
> ...


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Hi Ronny
Thanks for the details. Please help to confirm during Subclass 600 application
1)Did you specify 101 application reference number ?
2)Do we need to do medicals again for Sub 600 application after doing earlier for 101.
3)How did you inform AHC about you moved out and will the grant be immediate after moving out ? Just asking because I might go on a short trip to NZ and bring back child in 101 PR.





Ronny29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform that finally I’ve received the grant for my child after 7.5 months and below are the timeline details for the same.
> I understand the anxiety of the parents and hence showcasing the below timelines , so that it will help them gauge what is the time duration currently it is taking for the grant to come through if applied form India.
> ...


----------



## Raviteja9189 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Prashantbhagat

Please check your spam folder. I have received Medical check up requirement next day after submission to high commission and it ended up in Spam folder. Others in this forum also advised me the same.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## Raviteja9189 (Aug 19, 2014)

Please check your spam folder. I have received Medical check up requirement next day after submission to high commission and it ended up in Spam folder. Others in this forum also advised me the same.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## srijayakumarsg (Mar 12, 2020)

*Health Check up*

Guys,

I have applied child visa 101 for my son on 22-Jan-2020. I have been constantly checking spam and inbox everyday but didn't receive any email for health checkup. Lot of people in this thread had posted that they have received HAP Id within few days. So I decided to contact immigration department to know whether they have sent me the ID or not. I got response form them after couple of weeks saying that they have already sent a month ago and forwarded the copy of it once again. They asked me to do health check up and send the response. If you haven't received email, please submit your query in the below link "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form".
You can also track your application from "visa.vfsglobal.com/ind/en/aus" using VLN number. Anyways you can contact VFS to know the status and how to contact immigration department (which will go to Australia High Commission New Delhi).
Those who haven't received health check up email, please contact them asap and don't assume that your case hasn't been picked up by the officer.
Do not ask for the status of your application. Tell them that you haven't received email as most of the people have received in few days and ask them if they have ever sent it or not.

Sorry for the long write up. I don't want others to wait endlessly without knowing anything. 

Lastly I would like post my question.
I have received HAP id and we will be going for health check up tomorrow. How will the result be updated in the immiaccount? Do we need to create any health application like we did it for our PR application or does the hospital upload the result without application?

I appreciate your response.

Thanks!


----------



## srijayakumarsg (Mar 12, 2020)

*Health Check up*

Subject will be like "Request for further information for Subclass 101" from clientservice.newdelhiAHC$dfat.gov.au


----------



## srijayakumarsg (Mar 12, 2020)

SubAustralia said:


> My case is pretty similar to <prashantbhagat>
> My observation is : People receive request for Medicals in either 2 to 3 days, or they have to wait for long, some times even months. Is my observation correct?
> 
> I filed FOR 101, in VFS hyderabad on 13th Feb 2020,
> ...


have posted my reply in page 177. refer that and act immediately


----------



## rajkumar.narmeti (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi all, 

I have received my child's Visa yesterday evening. I lodged the application (Child Visa 101) from VFS Hyderabad - Offshore. Posting the timelines here as it would help the anxious parents. 

Lodgement Date at VFS Hyderabad: November 18th 2019
Application received by High Commission: November 19th 2019
Request for Medicals : 6th December 2019
Medicals completed:11th December 2019
<<Replied them via email and as suggested in medicals request, have submitted the online form as well acknowledging the medicals>>
Grant Received: 18th March 2020.

Thanks to the forum for providing timelines and suggestions... All the best to the parents waiting!!!


----------



## rajkumar.narmeti (Mar 19, 2020)

srijayakumarsg said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have applied child visa 101 for my son on 22-Jan-2020. I have been constantly checking spam and inbox everyday but didn't receive any email for health checkup. Lot of people in this thread had posted that they have received HAP Id within few days. So I decided to contact immigration department to know whether they have sent me the ID or not. I got response form them after couple of weeks saying that they have already sent a month ago and forwarded the copy of it once again. They asked me to do health check up and send the response. If you haven't received email, please submit your query in the below link "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form".
> You can also track your application from "visa.vfsglobal.com/ind/en/aus" using VLN number. Anyways you can contact VFS to know the status and how to contact immigration department (which will go to Australia High Commission New Delhi).
> ...



The medicals will be automatically sent to the commission. Once the medicals are done, just reply them saying your medicals are completed, which I believe, helped getting my child's visa sooner.


----------



## dc3119 (Apr 14, 2020)

*Is Australian High Commission in India still processing the Child Visa post lockdown?*

Hi,

I had made Child Visa (Subclass 101) application on 6th December 2019 and was asked to under to medicals for my baby on 24th December 2019. I got the medicals done on 2nd January 2020 and was later asked to submit few more documents on 29th January 2020. I submitted the documents to the department on 21st February 2020. Since then I haven't heard back from the case officer at the Australian High Commission in India. Now with the lockdown in India due to COVID-19 since 24th March 2020, I wanted to check if anyone has received any kind of communications from your case officers? Has anyone received any grant notifications for their applications in this time? Or can we assume that the Australian High Commission has stopped processing any current applications for now?

What should I do in this matter, as it has almost been over a month since I last submitted the documents and my application is with for almost 4 months now? please advice.

Thanks,


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all,

we (Me, wife & Kid) have already got PR granted for Australia.
Right now we are working on the Child visa for our 2nd child who is just born 4 months back.

Having few questions in filling 40CH, 47CH and 1229 forms.
Posting the questions here, please suggest what needs to filled for these questions.

*Filling 40CH:*

1. Q6: What is your citizenship/residence status in Australia?
(Tick one only)
--- we have selected aus pr and not providing any other details as we have not yet done an entry to australia -- Is this fine ??

2. Q18: Do you have the sole legal right to determine where the child shall live
or to permanently remove the child from their home country?
Give details of ALL other people who have parental responsibility for the child
---- As mother is applying for the visa, we have only provided Father details -- Is this right ???

3. Q19: 19 Does the child have any members of the family unit who are included
in this sponsorship?

---- This will be 'no' as child has no family members -- Is this right ??

4. Q20: Your current residential address - This is not Australia address in our case
Note: If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a
statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations (see Part O).

--- We are anyways planning to sign Part O, and also provide employment and tax docs of both 
mother and father, what need to be done other than that ????

*Filling 47CH:*

1. Q18. Do you agree to the Department communicating with the child by fax,
email or other electronic means? 
---- Entered no for now as the child is just born -- Is this Right ??

2. Q19 Child’s main language ?

---- we have mentioned this as English -- Is this Right ????

3. Q20. How well does the child communicate in English? 

---- Checked 'Not at all' Option as the child is just born --- Is this Right ??

4. Q21. Other languages the child reads, understands, speaks and writes fluently 

---- Entered 'NOT APPPLICABLE SINCE INFANT' as the child is just born -- Is this Right ???

5. Q23. If applying from outside Australia:
What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to bring to Australia? 
--- Keeping it blank as per expat forums, Is this Right ???

*Filling 1229:*

1. Q3 Parent/Person with parental responsibility 1
Q4 Parent/Person with parental responsibility 2

--- My wife is sponsoring the child, I am filling the parental responsibility 1 --- Does she need to 
fill the details in the parental responsibility 2 ????


----------



## k.vaibhavjoshi (Apr 28, 2020)

*101 Visa for Twins*

Dear All,

I have 18 months old twins and I would like to apply to for their 101 Visa. Me and my my wife are PR holders but are in India. So, I have a few questions given below, if anyone can answer, that would be of great help:

1) Do I have to submit separate application for each of the twins or can one be included in other's?
2) For 101, it has to be a paper application at VFS, does that mean that nothing needs to be done from immiaccount and just download the forms and print them out?
3) I am thinking of applying for visitor visa for the kids after submitting 101. Can that be applied online, using immiaccount?
4) Will it be a good idea to mention about the 101 application in the visitor visa application?
5) And lastly, I stayed in Australia for some time in 2017 and then came back to India to start a family. Now my kids are 18 months old, so I am thinking of moving back as soon as this lockdown is over, but my travel privilege is left for 1 year. Will it have any impact on my kids' 101 application?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

*PCC for Child 101*

Hi rajkumar.narmeti

Did you have to submit PCC as part of the application ? 



rajkumar.narmeti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my child's Visa yesterday evening. I lodged the application (Child Visa 101) from VFS Hyderabad - Offshore. Posting the timelines here as it would help the anxious parents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shazaam07 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Did you have submit Any other PCC than India ? 



Jacobjoseph said:


> hai
> we got our child 101 visa granted today.
> These are our timelines,hope will help those who apply in future.we applied through vfs muscat.
> 05-dec -2019---- got acknowledgment for submission from dubai.
> ...


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

dc3119 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had made Child Visa (Subclass 101) application on 6th December 2019 and was asked to under to medicals for my baby on 24th December 2019. I got the medicals done on 2nd January 2020 and was later asked to submit few more documents on 29th January 2020. I submitted the documents to the department on 21st February 2020. Since then I haven't heard back from the case officer at the Australian High Commission in India. Now with the lockdown in India due to COVID-19 since 24th March 2020, I wanted to check if anyone has received any kind of communications from your case officers? Has anyone received any grant notifications for their applications in this time? Or can we assume that the Australian High Commission has stopped processing any current applications for now?
> 
> ...


Hi

Any status update with regards to your child's visa application? I have applied for my child's visa in March and awaiting results. Can you please let me know the status so that I can get some idea on when I can expect the visa grant.

Thanks


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

nmani said:


> dc3119 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



We have done medicals in January month and no response after that.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Miacon said:


> We have done medicals in January month and no response after that.


OK. Thanks for your reply. Please let us know if there is any update on this.


----------



## Shoaibniyazi (Jun 10, 2020)

Did any one applied for Child Visa 101 application after 1 April 2020 by sending application to WA office af Perth ? What is the actual processing time now a days after the application process moving to Perth ?


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, can somebody guide me how to file child visa 101 without agent ? I read the thread and got to know about VFS. 
1. Is it mandatory to go through them for child visa? 
2. Documents checklist to file the child visa.

Apologies if it’s repetitive question. 

Thanks in advance. 

Cheers!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

tiwary.r said:


> Hi, can somebody guide me how to file child visa 101 without agent ? I read the thread and got to know about VFS.
> 1. Is it mandatory to go through them for child visa?
> 2. Documents checklist to file the child visa.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you have to go through VFS.
2. Here is the document list - https://www.vfsglobal.com/australia/india/pdf/checklist-child-80313.pdf


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Ratnesh,
I tried calling VFS, but they are closed until further notice due to corona. Considering the situation in New Delhi , it’s unlikely that they may open anytime soon. 
1. Shall I wait for them to open or
2. Hire some agent ( which I donot want) to start the application without wasting much time ? 
3. I read someone mentioning about sending the documents to Western Australia (Perth office). Is it some alternative to VFS or an individual’s application process ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

tiwary.r said:


> Thanks Ratnesh,
> I tried calling VFS, but they are closed until further notice due to corona. Considering the situation in New Delhi , it’s unlikely that they may open anytime soon.
> 1. Shall I wait for them to open or
> 2. Hire some agent ( which I donot want) to start the application without wasting much time ?
> ...


1. Wait for them to open.
2. What agent will do here? Agent will also have to wait till VFS opens 
3. I believe that is only applicable when applicatant (child) is onshore. 

Check if VFS is accepting applications via post.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

tiwary.r said:


> Thanks Ratnesh,
> I tried calling VFS, but they are closed until further notice due to corona. Considering the situation in New Delhi , it’s unlikely that they may open anytime soon.
> 1. Shall I wait for them to open or
> 2. Hire some agent ( which I donot want) to start the application without wasting much time ?
> ...


No clue when VFS would resume services. So I suggest sending the application to Perth. There is absolutely no need to hire an agent for this. There is nothing that an agent can do or help you in this case. Everything has to be done by you. Browse through this forum and you will get lot of information on how to apply. There are even posts with sample applications.
Yes from 1st of April all 101 subclass visas are to be sent to Perth. You can check DHA website for more information.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. 

And any idea about the time it takes to get the grant for this visa? The DHA site says ‘ Unavailable due to low volume of applications.‘


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

tiwary.r said:


> Thanks guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> And any idea about the time it takes to get the grant for this visa? The DHA site says ‘ Unavailable due to low volume of applications.‘


I have applied visa for my baby in the second week of March and completed medicals in the same week. Our application was pending at AHC, New Delhi since then. No update on it. But if it is Perth it could move faster or may be slower owing to huge pile up of applications from all over. Also, your application may get stuck at medicals stage as no medical agency is conducting medical checks as of now. So you can expect a huge delay in this process.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

tiwary.r said:


> Thanks guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> And any idea about the time it takes to get the grant for this visa? The DHA site says ‘ Unavailable due to low volume of applications.‘


Anywhere between 1 - 9 months.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Ohh. That’s a lot of time . In this case, is it advisable to get a 600 visitor visa first and then apply for 802 visa from Australia itself . I am planning to bring my baby in January next year . I will fly in October this year . 

Any inputs and suggestions plzz !?


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> tiwary.r said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. Much appreciated.
> ...


How do you know it is between 1-9 months ? Cos I still can see "unavailable due to low volume of applications".


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

I think many people in this forum have already given their timelines and claimed the visa got granted in 6 months time. So may be with that experience it seems it should take around 6 months on an average .


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Ya but there were no covid at that time and website had numbers.
Wishing and hoping to get it atleast by 6 months.


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Time Frame for Child visa 101*

Hello Guys,

I and my wife have been granted PR (189) in Feb, 2017 and we already made an initial entry in Jan, 2018. Our PR will be expired in April 2022. We have been blessed with twins in 2017 and due to which we couldn’t move to Australia.
Now we are planning to apply PR (101 visa) for kids. It would be great help if someone can throw light on child visa 101 time frame in this pandemic situation.


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to apply for subclass 101 Child PR from USA?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mpanj21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how to apply for subclass 101 Child PR from USA?


Child Visa Subclass 101 is an offshore visa, so doesn't matter if you are in USA or any other country apart from Australia of course

See this page for details --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo

If you have any specific questions, do ask


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks, but as per website they are saying to send the documents to Australia but I see some people sent the documents to Washington Embassy also.
Also, do we need to send original Police clearance also?




fugitive_4u said:


> Child Visa Subclass 101 is an offshore visa, so doesn't matter if you are in USA or any other country apart from Australia of course
> 
> See this page for details --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo
> 
> If you have any specific questions, do ask


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Also I see VFS global helps in India to process. Not sure where to send documents to


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mpanj21 said:


> Thanks, but as per website they are saying to send the documents to Australia but I see some people sent the documents to Washington Embassy also.


Not sure about that, maybe whoever did so can confirm. But this is what DHA says for Child Visa 101

_If you submit your application at any other office or in any other way, it will not be a valid application and cannot be considered further. Applications for this visa cannot be submitted in person._



mpanj21 said:


> Also, do we need to send original Police clearance also?


Yes. Original PCC needs to be sent.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

Shoaibniyazi said:


> Did any one applied for Child Visa 101 application after 1 April 2020 by sending application to WA office af Perth ? What is the actual processing time now a days after the application process moving to Perth ?


Hi..I am trying to apply for child visa 101 for my new born. I am checking my Immiaccount however there is no option for the same. Do I need to make new account for her?


Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Harminder
We are also in a same boat. Please let us know if u got any leads.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitnc (Mar 22, 2020)

We have received the acknowledgement from Perth WA Office on 25 May 2020. But have not heard back since. We hadn't done the PCC when we sent the application. Thinking of getting that done for the time being. After I sent an email to offshorechildvisa, I got an auto reply which basically said they will not respond to any status updates. 
I am wondering if they will send the HAPID soon enough since out RRV expires in Dec 2020.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sidhusuhka said:


> Hi..I am trying to apply for child visa 101 for my new born. I am checking my Immiaccount however there is no option for the same. Do I need to make new account for her?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk





sidhusuhka said:


> Dear Harminder
> We are also in a same boat. Please let us know if u got any leads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Child Visa 101 application is a paper application. Read this page carefully

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo

All the Best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

amitnc said:


> We have received the acknowledgement from Perth WA Office on 25 May 2020. But have not heard back since. We hadn't done the PCC when we sent the application. Thinking of getting that done for the time being. After I sent an email to offshorechildvisa, I got an auto reply which basically said they will not respond to any status updates.
> I am wondering if they will send the HAPID soon enough since out RRV expires in Dec 2020.


PCC and HAPID? Not sure what are you talking about.

You only need PCC if your child is between 16 and 18 years of age. Is that the case? else you dont need one.

Medicals cannot be done for 101 while applying. If there is a need, you will be notified.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

fugitive_4u said:


> PCC and HAPID? Not sure what are you talking about.
> 
> You only need PCC if your child is between 16 and 18 years of age. Is that the case? else you dont need one.
> 
> Medicals cannot be done for 101 while applying. If there is a need, you will be notified.


PCC for the sponsor (parents) is required for Child 101 visa


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have couriered my children visa application to Perth yesterday. 🤞🤞


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

amitnc said:


> We have received the acknowledgement from Perth WA Office on 25 May 2020. But have not heard back since. We hadn't done the PCC when we sent the application. Thinking of getting that done for the time being. After I sent an email to offshorechildvisa, I got an auto reply which basically said they will not respond to any status updates.
> I am wondering if they will send the HAPID soon enough since out RRV expires in Dec 2020.


Hello Amit,

Have any received any further communication from Perth office?

I have also sent the application to Perth office for 101 visa. Can you tell after how many days you received the acknowledgement once your application delivered at Perth office?


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

amitnc said:


> We have received the acknowledgement from Perth WA Office on 25 May 2020. But have not heard back since. We hadn't done the PCC when we sent the application. Thinking of getting that done for the time being. After I sent an email to offshorechildvisa, I got an auto reply which basically said they will not respond to any status updates.
> I am wondering if they will send the HAPID soon enough since out RRV expires in Dec 2020.


Hi, hope you are well. can you please advise as in how much time did the Perth office take to issue an acknowledgement that the application for the visa 101 is received. As in my case the DHL is showing that the application was received by perth office a week back but no acknowledgement received so far from perth office.

Thanx


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Hello Amit,
> 
> Have any received any further communication from Perth office?
> 
> I have also sent the application to Perth office for 101 visa. Can you tell after how many days you received the acknowledgement once your application delivered at Perth office?


Hi Harminder, hope you are well.
did you get any reply/acknowledgement from perth office?


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

hdkhan said:


> Hi Harminder, hope you are well.
> did you get any reply/acknowledgement from perth office?


My application is still in transit.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello Harminder, did you pay the fees before sending the documents? If yes, then how are we supposed to give them proof for the payment ? 
Also, would really appreciate if you could share your documents checklist that you sent . 

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Harminder, did you pay the fees before sending the documents? If yes, then how are we supposed to give them proof for the payment ?
> Also, would really appreciate if you could share your documents checklist that you sent .
> 
> Thanks


Yes, payment needs to be made before applying. Payment reference needs to be mentioned on the application.

Check here on details of how to pay for paper application --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper/how-to-pay


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Harminder, did you pay the fees before sending the documents? If yes, then how are we supposed to give them proof for the payment ?
> Also, would really appreciate if you could share your documents checklist that you sent .
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you have to make payment via immi account before sending the documents. You also have to send copy of receipt along with application. In Form 47CH (Page no. 19), Payment details section, you have to specify receipt number.

I have sent following documents along with Form 47CH, 40CH, 1229.


Child Passport Copy

Child Aadhaar Card Copy

Child 4 Photographs

Child Birth Certificate

Payment Receipt

Parent's Passport copy

Marriage Certificate Copy

VISA Grant Letter

Latest 6 Salary Slips

Latest 2 years Form 16

Last 2 year appraisal letters

Proof of Initial Entry: Air Tickets, Copy of Passport stamping page

Sponsor birth certificate showing parent's name

Hope this will help you.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> My application is still in transit.


courier's are quite delayed due to covid. mine (dhl) took more than 3 weeks in delivery. lets see when DOH perth sends an acknowledgement of receiving.


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Yes, you have to make payment via immi account before sending the documents. You also have to send copy of receipt along with application. In Form 47CH (Page no. 19), Payment details section, you have to specify receipt number.
> 
> I have sent following documents along with Form 47CH, 40CH, 1229.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Is your child in aus or outside Aus ?


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

manojnrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is your child in aus or outside Aus ?


Outside Australia.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

harminder.singh84 said:


> tiwary.r said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Harminder, did you pay the fees before sending the documents? If yes, then how are we supposed to give them proof for the payment ?
> ...


Thank you Harminder for listing the document list in bullet points. It’s very helpful. 😊


----------



## Shoaibniyazi (Jun 10, 2020)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101

Processing times

75% of applications:Â*20 Months
90% of applications:Â*32 Months


----------



## amitnc (Mar 22, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Hello Amit,
> 
> Have any received any further communication from Perth office?
> 
> I have also sent the application to Perth office for 101 visa. Can you tell after how many days you received the acknowledgement once your application delivered at Perth office?


Hi Harminder,

I had sent the application on May 8 and they received it on May 25. Though UPS claimed a promised delivery date of May 12th. However, with the current COVID situation any estimates are anybody's guess.

But this was from the US to Perth. Times may vary depending on where you are sending it from. 

Hope it all works out well for you.

Cheers !
Amit


----------



## amitnc (Mar 22, 2020)

hdkhan said:


> Hi, hope you are well. can you please advise as in how much time did the Perth office take to issue an acknowledgement that the application for the visa 101 is received. As in my case the DHL is showing that the application was received by perth office a week back but no acknowledgement received so far from perth office.
> 
> Thanx


Hi HD,

I got the acknowledgement the same day it was delivered. I think you can try to call them on the Global service center number +61 2 6196 0196 or send an email to OffshoreChild @ homeaffairs.gov.au


Cheers !
Amit


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

amitnc said:


> Hi Harminder,
> 
> I had sent the application on May 8 and they received it on May 25. Though UPS claimed a promised delivery date of May 12th. However, with the current COVID situation any estimates are anybody's guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amit!!


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Yes, you have to make payment via immi account before sending the documents. You also have to send copy of receipt along with application. In Form 47CH (Page no. 19), Payment details section, you have to specify receipt number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please advice, me & my wife has 189 visa grant & our IED is 13th Feb 2021, we both have not travelled to Australia yet. Meanwhile, we are blessed with a baby girl, we started arranging for Birth certificate, Aadhaar, Passport for baby. Now we are planning to apply for child visa 101 for my baby.

As we both have not travelled to Australia for completing IED criteria as we have time till 13th Feb 2021. Is it mandatory to give the proof of travel to Australia for parents??

Based on the documents required on DHA website, I have prepared the checklist for my application
Please suggest the missing document from below: 

1. Identity document: Child passport
2. National Identity Card: Aadhaar card
3. Passport size photograph: 4 passport size photograph (45x35mm)
4. Travel documents: Child Passport
5. Child relation to the parent : (a) Birth certificate, (b) Marriage certificate, (c) Family book ( what can be produced as family book? )
6. Financial documents : what is to be provided ?? 
7. Parental responsibility documents: (a) Form 1229, (b) Statutory declaration giving their consent for the child to stay Australia ( please provide the format??)
8. Character Documents : Me and my wife both have PCC taken in January from India & Gulf country , whether same we should submit the same along with application.
9. Fees receipt for payment made.
10. Form 47CH, 40CH
11. Parent's Visa Grant Letter

All above documents has to be Notarized certified True copy , except the PCC certificate which is to be send in original.

In Financial documents, should I give my Appointment letter, Salary slip for last 6 months, Form 26AS and Form 16 for last two years. 
Do I need to take a letter from HR showing I am working currently showing period of employment??

I want to send the complete documents so that it doesn't cause any delay for my child visa.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Yes, you have to make payment via immi account before sending the documents. You also have to send copy of receipt along with application. In Form 47CH (Page no. 19), Payment details section, you have to specify receipt number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this post : Sponsor birth certificate showing parent's name - Do you mean Child's father birth certificate ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

abhiaus said:


> Can you please advice, me & my wife has 189 visa grant & our IED is 13th Feb 2021, we both have not travelled to Australia yet. Meanwhile, we are blessed with a baby girl, we started arranging for Birth certificate, Aadhaar, Passport for baby. Now we are planning to apply for child visa 101 for my baby.
> 
> As we both have not travelled to Australia for completing IED criteria as we have time till 13th Feb 2021. Is it mandatory to give the proof of travel to Australia for parents??
> 
> ...


Kindly see the response inline.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Kindly see the response inline.


Didn't get you..??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

abhiaus said:


> In this post : Sponsor birth certificate showing parent's name - Do you mean Child's father birth certificate ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


If father is sponsor then Yes. 

Other documents that you can submit if can't arrange birth certificate 


> Also provide a copy of your birth certificate showing both your parents’ names. If you don’t have a birth certificate and you can’t get one, provide a copy of the identification pages of one of these:
> 
> a family book showing both your parents’ names
> government-issued identification
> a court-issued document that verifies your identity


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

abhiaus said:


> Didn't get you..??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Just view whole previous post, answers are there along with questions.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Can someone please provide information for the provided in the letter "Notice : Information on first entry date to Australia".
It says " Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian Citizen) you will need to apply for ; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to you travel to Australia."
Do it mean if me & my wife have Grant letter (with IED date 13th Feb 2021), so only we both also cannot travel to Australia without child having granted any visa.. ??
Or 
Does it mean simply that child cannot travel ???


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Question on Subclass 101 (Adding a new born child to an existing PR)*

My family (Spouse and 2 kids) and I have approved PR and we are now outside of Australia. We recently had a new born and we wish to add the newborn to our PR. Did anyone recently apply for one and wish to know the first hand information on how long does it take to get new born added to our existing PR?

Once approved, will this new born have a new date of first entry ?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Can someone please provide information for the provided in the letter "Notice : Information on first entry date to Australia".
> It says " Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian Citizen) you will need to apply for ; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to you travel to Australia."
> Do it mean if me & my wife have Grant letter (with IED date 13th Feb 2021), so only we both also cannot travel to Australia without child having granted any visa.. ??
> Or
> Does it mean simply that child cannot travel ???


It simply means your child cannot travel. You and your wife can always travel leaving your child behind (it's not practical, just saying), until your child's visa decision is made.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello Friends, 
I have few queries in filing form 40CH. 

Background:- Total children -1 ( for whom I am filing this form)
Dependent Mother. (she shall be with me on visit visa in Australia)
Employment Status- Me- Presently Jobless. Quit the job in June 2020.
Spouse- In Job

Can someone help me out to fill the form by clearing my doubts please:-

Q20. Note: If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a statement outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations (see Part O). 

Query - Do I have to only sign the undertaking in PART O or do I need to attach an individual statement describing about my finances as well?

Q31 Do you have any other children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on you? 

Query- As my mother is dependent on me, Do I have to show extra financial statement to cover her expenses too?


Q48 If you are normally dependent on your partner’s income, give details of your partner’s employment history for the last 2 years?

Query- As I had quit my job in June 2020, should I show myself as dependent on my wife’s income? Although, I am not dependent on her for my finances.


Q50 Does your partner have any children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on them?

Query- 1. Shall I include our only baby in this column (for whom we are filling this form).
2. Also, Should my wife’s Mother In law ( my mother) be included here again as I have included her in Q31 under my dependency.?

Q 53 Type of dwelling
Q 54 How many bedrooms does the dwelling have?
Q 55 How many people live in the dwelling?
Q 56 What is the relationship of these people to you?
Q 57 Is the dwelling:OWN RENTED ETC
Q 58 Weekly dwelling payment (eg. rent, mortgage) 
Q 59 Will the child you are sponsoring be living with you in the same dwelling?
Q 60 Provide reason(s) why the child you are sponsoring will not be living with you in the same dwelling
Q 61 What accommodation do you propose for the child you are sponsoring?

Query- Q53-Q61 Are these questions above for Indian Home where we are staying right now or Australian home which we may rent after reaching there ?


I would really appreciate if someone takes out some time and help me out to fill this form. 

Thanks


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi Harmider,

I am sending Subclass 101 application from India.

Can I post it to Perth, WA Office ?

Can I do the payment through IMMI Account ?

Please clarify...

Thanks,
Sreenivas


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Hello Amit,
> 
> Have any received any further communication from Perth office?
> 
> I have also sent the application to Perth office for 101 visa. Can you tell after how many days you received the acknowledgement once your application delivered at Perth office?


Hi Harmider,

I am sending Subclass 101 application from India.

Can I post it to Perth, WA Office ?

Can I do the payment through IMMI Account ?

Please clarify...

Thanks,
Sreenivas


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

skreddy said:


> Hi Harmider,
> 
> I am sending Subclass 101 application from India.
> 
> ...


Pay the fees through ImmiAccount. Include the reference number and payment receipt with your application before mailing it to Perth office


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have few queries in filing form 40CH.
> 
> Background:- Total children -1 ( for whom I am filing this form)
> ...


Include both yours and your wife's statements. You can even make your wife a sponsor if it makes the process easy.



tiwary.r said:


> Q31 Do you have any other children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on you?
> 
> Query- As my mother is dependent on me, Do I have to show extra financial statement to cover her expenses too?


Not extra. If you can provide your financial status that is good enough. Having said that, you will have to prove that you intend to start a job as soon as you enter Australia. Include your wife's finances too here.



tiwary.r said:


> Q48 If you are normally dependent on your partner’s income, give details of your partner’s employment history for the last 2 years?
> 
> Query- As I had quit my job in June 2020, should I show myself as dependent on my wife’s income? Although, I am not dependent on her for my finances.


Again, Include both income / financial statements.



tiwary.r said:


> Q50 Does your partner have any children or relatives (in and outside of Australia) who are dependent on them?
> 
> Query- 1. Shall I include our only baby in this column (for whom we are filling this form).
> 2. Also, Should my wife’s Mother In law ( my mother) be included here again as I have included her in Q31 under my dependency.?


Only your child is enough here. 



tiwary.r said:


> Q 53 Type of dwelling
> Q 54 How many bedrooms does the dwelling have?
> Q 55 How many people live in the dwelling?
> Q 56 What is the relationship of these people to you?
> ...


It is your current residence. How can you describe your future home when you don't have one? Do mention your circumstances clearly.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Include both yours and your wife's statements. You can even make your wife a sponsor if it makes the process easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Fugitive for clearing my doubts. Really appreciate that you took out time for me.. :clap2:


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Just noticed that there is a section in the form (Visa 101) where Visa number is required. Its start with V_ _ _ < _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. The form has only 11 blanks whereas Visa number has 13 digits. Visa number sarts with 00495********. How can we digitally fill this visa number of 13 digits in 11 blanks in the form??


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> Just noticed that there is a section in the form (Visa 101) where Visa number is required. Its start with V_ _ _ < _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. The form has only 11 blanks whereas Visa number has 13 digits. Visa number sarts with 00495********. How can we digitally fill this visa number of 13 digits in 11 blanks in the form??


Which form and which section please?


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> tiwary.r said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed that there is a section in the form (Visa 101) where Visa number is required. Its start with V_ _ _ < _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. The form has only 11 blanks whereas Visa number has 13 digits. Visa number sarts with 00495********. How can we digitally fill this visa number of 13 digits in 11 blanks in the form??
> ...


Form 47CH.
Question 32. Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to, or stay in, Australia?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> Form 47CH.
> Question 32. Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to, or stay in, Australia?


You read that question incorrectly. It says, "Has the child, or any _*dependent family members*_ (migrating with the child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel
to, or stay in, Australia?"

Since this application form is being written by the applicant, i.e the child, I believe the answer here is "NO".


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> You read that question incorrectly. It says, "Has the child, or any _*dependent family members*_ (migrating with the child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel
> to, or stay in, Australia?"
> 
> Since this application form is being written by the applicant, i.e the child, I believe the answer here is "NO".


Hello Fugitive, Please refer below link. Kaju has stated otherwise in the post. :confused2:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...g-189-parents-outside-australia-doubts-5.html


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Fugitive, Please refer below link. Kaju has stated otherwise in the post. :confused2:
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...g-189-parents-outside-australia-doubts-5.html


What is the confusion? Kaju is stating exactly what I said. Here is a excerpt from that post



kaju said:


> The post you are concerned about is wrong, as the writer didn't quite understand the difference between adult applicants and child applicants.
> 
> "Members of their family unit" only means the person's children if the person is an adult.
> 
> ...


So, in your case, the answer is "NO", because there is "No Child's dependent family member". The child is dependent on you and there is no one depending on the child. Does that make sense?


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> What is the confusion? Kaju is stating exactly what I said. Here is a excerpt from that post
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your case, the answer is "NO", because there is "No Child's dependent family member". The child is dependent on you and there is no one depending on the child. Does that make sense?


The child is dependent on us. And thats why we are considered as his family unit. The Question 32 asks about the family members of the child who has visa. 
If you scroll down to the bottom of the post by Kaju, he also has the same opinion and suggests to add parents. 
Also, i came across a reference form 47CH in the same post by Girz, who had given his and his wife's name with the visa number (since he has replaced the visa number with '0' I am unable to decipher how to add 13 digits in Visa in the 11 blanks).

So the confusion still persists! :juggle:


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

tiwary.r said:


> The child is dependent on us. And thats why we are considered as his family unit. The Question 32 asks about the family members of the child who has visa.
> If you scroll down to the bottom of the post by Kaju, he also has the same opinion and suggests to add parents.
> Also, i came across a reference form 47CH in the same post by Girz, who had given his and his wife's name with the visa number (since he has replaced the visa number with '0' I am unable to decipher how to add 13 digits in Visa in the 11 blanks).
> 
> So the confusion still persists! :juggle:


In sample PDF file, See Question No: 24 Does the child have any members of the family unit?
Answer: NO

Then how can you considered child's parents and sibling as Family member in Question 32. 



I think Question 32 answer should be No as well.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> The child is dependent on us. And thats why we are considered as his family unit. The Question 32 asks about the family members of the child who has visa.


What did you answer for Question no 24? You must've definitely answered No. If that's the case, how can you answer Yes to Question 32?


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

harminder.singh84 said:


> In sample PDF file, See Question No: 24 Does the child have any members of the family unit?
> Answer: NO
> 
> Then how can you considered child's parents and sibling as Family member in Question 32.
> ...


ok got it thanks!


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

skreddy said:


> Hi Harmider,
> 
> I am sending Subclass 101 application from India.
> 
> ...


Do we need to have any Cover Letter while submitting the application (Subclass 101 Child Visa) ?

Can we take all the Xerox copies in B/W or do we need to take any of these copies in Colour Print ?

Also while taking passport copies of Father/Mather - Need to take all pages including blank or only non-blank pages ?

For the child (9 months old) passport - Need to take all pages including blank or only non-blank pages ?


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

skreddy said:


> Do we need to have any Cover Letter while submitting the application (Subclass 101 Child Visa) ?


Not required



> Can we take all the Xerox copies in B/W or do we need to take any of these copies in Colour Print ?


You need to attest xerox copies. It could be either B/W or colour Print copies.



> Also while taking passport copies of Father/Mather - Need to take all pages including blank or only non-blank pages ?


I only took xerox of Initial Entry stamping pages not all.



> For the child (9 months old) passport - Need to take all pages including blank or only non-blank pages ?


Only First and last page are sufficient.


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

Is anyone received acknowledgement or any update from Perth office? My courier has been delivered to Perth office a week ago. As of now I have not received any acknowledgement from them.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

For a new born child who does have any language practically as 3 month old cannot speak a word..what should we fill in the 
Q19. Child Main language ??
What should be the answer 

Q20: How well child communicate in English??
Options are :
Better than functional
Functional
Limited
Not at all

Q23: If applying from outside Australia:
What is the value ofoney, goods and assets which the child intends to bring to Australia?
Ans:
Local currency _____ ??
Australian dollar equivalent AUD _____ ??


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

tiwary.r said:


> The child is dependent on us. And thats why we are considered as his family unit. The Question 32 asks about the family members of the child who has visa.
> 
> If you scroll down to the bottom of the post by Kaju, he also has the same opinion and suggests to add parents.
> 
> ...


Dear, did you got answer ,how to fit the 13 digit visa number to space of 11 ??? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> For a new born child who does have any language practically as 3 month old cannot speak a word..what should we fill in the
> Q19. Child Main language ??
> What should be the answer


I wrote, HINDI 




abhiaus said:


> Q20: How well child communicate in English??
> Options are :
> Better than functional
> Functional
> ...


NOT AT ALL



abhiaus said:


> Q23: If applying from outside Australia:
> What is the value ofoney, goods and assets which the child intends to bring to Australia?
> Ans:
> Local currency _____ ??
> ...


ZERO
ZERO


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Dear, did you got answer ,how to fit the 13 digit visa number to space of 11 ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


As suggested by Fugitive above, The answer is 'NO' . The question asks for family unit of child i.e child's children.
So, Select 'NO', as you and your wife are Not the child's family unit.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

tiwary.r said:


> As suggested by Fugitive above, The answer is 'NO' . The question asks for family unit of child i.e child's children.
> 
> So, Select 'NO', as you and your wife are Not the child's family unit.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14869144

Please follow this thread it says something else and justified also for new born child to consider parents as part of family unit ..which means the visa number should come in the form.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Child Visa 101 application is a paper application. Read this page carefully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fugitive
We understand that form 1229 is only required for non-accompanying parents. If our child is traveling with us; this form is not required. Please advice.

Regards

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sidhusuhka said:


> Thanks fugitive
> We understand that form 1229 is only required for non-accompanying parents. If our child is traveling with us; this form is not required. Please advice.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Yes, Form 1229 to be filled by _*non-accompanying*_ parent as a consent to grant visa


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

sidhusuhka said:


> Thanks fugitive
> We understand that form 1229 is only required for non-accompanying parents. If our child is traveling with us; this form is not required. Please advice.
> 
> Regards
> ...


There are many people I came across who were accompanying the child and still filled the form 1229. Its just 4 sheet form, I wouldnot risk getting a requirement from CO for this. There is no harm in sending this form along with other documents. Let the CO dump it into the dustbin if its not required.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14869144
> 
> Please follow this thread it says something else and justified also for new born child to consider parents as part of family unit ..which means the visa number should come in the form.
> 
> ...


I have already gone through this link and have also referred this link to others for the same confusion you have. 

I suggest you to read previous 3-4 pages of this thread and you will have clarity. 
So the answer is 'NO'


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

tiwary.r said:


> I have already gone through this link and have also referred this link to others for the same confusion you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please provide me this sample form of 47ch, 40ch..as I have downloaded the sample file but its not opening in my device..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

For filling Form 47CH, can you please advice.

Q 53: Do we need to fill in the amount of the child visa 101 :
Also please let me know if the details filled are correct ??
Base application charge : 2665 AUD
Non internet application charge : Nil
Additional applicant charge 18 years or over : Nil
Additional applicant charge under 18 years: Nil 
Subsequent temperory application charge : Nil
Total = 2665AUD
Correct ????


Q56 : who all needs to sign this page 
Signature of main applicant : Infant cannot sign ( what we need to do)

Signature BOX 1 & 2 : Does parents have to sign ??


For filling form 40CH,

It asks for the Permanent residence (with date of entry to Australia)- I have not travelled to Australia yet my IED is in Feb -2021. What should I mention in the date of entry, please advice ??


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

*Adding new born to spouse visa application*

Hello dear members !

My wife's spouse visa application was on hold as we couldn't do the medical due to pregnancy. Daughter was born in June and now I want to add her in the spouse visa application. 

is it true that there is no fee for adding a new born to spouse visa application? i received a call from ambassy this morning and the lady mentioned that "there might be no fee involved in adding new born to an already lodged application. 

Please clarify as website says there is a fee for CHILD VISA


Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello dear members !
> 
> My wife's spouse visa application was on hold as we couldn't do the medical due to pregnancy. Daughter was born in June and now I want to add her in the spouse visa application.
> 
> ...


You are talking two different things here. The first point was to add your child to your wife's spouse visa application, which I believe is free. How to do it, is something you need to explore

Child Visa is a separate application by itself and attracts a fee obviously.

You have to do the former.


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> You are talking two different things here. The first point was to add your child to your wife's spouse visa application, which I believe is free. How to do it, is something you need to explore
> 
> Child Visa is a separate application by itself and attracts a fee obviously.
> 
> You have to do the former.


Thanks mate, it's a good news for me. 
i was mixing it up with child visa 101 as i thought it'll be new visa so there will be fee. 

do you know any thread here guiding about adding new born to already lodged spouse application, it'd be great help. meanwhile i'll also go through the forum for that.


Thanks


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Can you please provide me this sample form of 47ch, 40ch..as I have downloaded the sample file but its not opening in my device..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Try from here. 

Although if you see in form 47CH, the guy had given details of his and his wife's visa details in Q 32. But this field should be left blank as per my previous post. 

In brief:-
1. Family Members of Baby -> Father (you), Mother (your wife) and siblings ( your other children).
2. Members of Baby's family Unit ->Baby's children. It Doesnot include you and your wife.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> For filling Form 47CH, can you please advice.
> 
> Q 53: Do we need to fill in the amount of the child visa 101 :
> Also please let me know if the details filled are correct ??
> ...


Yes. Only 2665 AUD to be filled.



> Q56 : who all needs to sign this page
> Signature of main applicant : Infant cannot sign ( what we need to do)
> 
> Signature BOX 1 & 2 : Does parents have to sign ??


As I was applying on behalf of the child, I signed in the first column.
The second and other columns are for all the other members who are 18 years and above and are included in the form. So no need to sign here by your wife.



> For filling form 40CH,
> 
> It asks for the Permanent residence (with date of entry to Australia)- I have not travelled to Australia yet my IED is in Feb -2021. What should I mention in the date of entry, please advice ??
> 
> ...


Leave it blank. No need to fill if you havent travelled.


----------



## Mohsen Saad (Aug 8, 2020)

Any one applied after april 2020 and get the visa or response from case officers regards medical or further documents??


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mohsen Saad said:


> Any one applied after april 2020 and get the visa or response from case officers regards medical or further documents??


I did applied and received acknowledgment from the case officer stating 'they have received valid application’. the response was on very next day after they received my paper application. 

Not sure what’s next but if anyone can clarify here..

I may be wrong but the tedious process of sending paper application to Perth might limit the number of applications in Department of Home Affairs. and may result into swift release of the visa. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

We understand PCC is required for both parents from the countries they stayed in last 10 years. Please advise

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrinalneo88 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Expats, saw the timelines listed as 20 to 32 months. If i apply for my new born daughter now will it really take that much of a time. I had initial plans to apply and bring her on long term tourist visa but of it really takes that much of a time, i am not sure what visa i can opt for my daughter for such a long time till the 101 is granted.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

hems264 said:


> Mohsen Saad said:
> 
> 
> > Any one applied after april 2020 and get the visa or response from case officers regards medical or further documents??
> ...


Hi,
When did u get the response from department? I mean how many days ago?


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

sidhusuhka said:


> We understand PCC is required for both parents from the countries they stayed in last 10 years. Please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yes PCC is required for both the parents if they have lived in any country for atleast 12 months or more in 10 Last years.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

mrinalneo88 said:


> Hi Expats, saw the timelines listed as 20 to 32 months. If i apply for my new born daughter now will it really take that much of a time. I had initial plans to apply and bring her on long term tourist visa but of it really takes that much of a time, i am not sure what visa i can opt for my daughter for such a long time till the 101 is granted.


I don’t think we should think too much about the time lines as it is computer generated timelines. Present scenario due to COVID has limited almost all the visa processing. It shall be improved once the situation improves. 
My suggestion is to send the Paper application asap, and wait for its processing . If the visa is not granted by the time you plan to fly, get a visitor visa for your child. In this case, you will be contacted by DHA To leave Australia before finalising the visa as this visa (101)can only be granted if the applicant Is outside Australia. 

Other option is to take your child with you on visitor visa And apply for 802 visa from there. In this case, You will not have to leave Australia for the grant. 
However , please check the conditions And fine points associated with 802 before opting for it.


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> Hi,
> When did u get the response from department? I mean how many days ago?


Courier from Dubai was dispatched on 20th July, it was through Aramex. It got delivered to Perth on 4th Aug and on 5th Aug I received notification from them.

I am wondering about next steps, expecting response ASAP :fingerscrossed:

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Folks,
I am curious to know if any member who applied paper application to Perth office received communication from case officers regards medical, further documents or direct GRANT….

Thanks


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

tiwary.r said:


> I don’t think we should think too much about the time lines as it is computer generated timelines. Present scenario due to COVID has limited almost all the visa processing. It shall be improved once the situation improves.
> My suggestion is to send the Paper application asap, and wait for its processing . If the visa is not granted by the time you plan to fly, get a visitor visa for your child. In this case, you will be contacted by DHA To leave Australia before finalising the visa as this visa (101)can only be granted if the applicant Is outside Australia.
> 
> Other option is to take your child with you on visitor visa And apply for 802 visa from there. In this case, You will not have to leave Australia for the grant.
> However , please check the conditions And fine points associated with 802 before opting for it.


Perth is Covid free zone and there is no restrictions - what so ever. They are working normal hours.

in my case, VFS office in Dubai is closed. I am not sure when it will be open to accept visit visa application.
Do you know if I can apply for visit visa online, do they grant online visa within 4 weeks time?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Courier from Dubai was dispatched on 20th July, it was through Aramex. It got delivered to Perth on 4th Aug and on 5th Aug I received notification from them.
> 
> I am wondering about next steps, expecting response ASAP :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!


You received a notification from whom? Aramex or DHA? If it is the latter, then good, else, please wait for an acknowledgement


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Perth is Covid free zone and there is no restrictions - what so ever. They are working normal hours.


How sure are you about the fact that everything is normal in Perth and they are working normal hours?



hems264 said:


> in my case, VFS office in Dubai is closed. I am not sure when it will be open to accept visit visa application.
> Do you know if I can apply for visit visa online, do they grant online visa within 4 weeks time?


If you are talking about Visitors Visa, you can apply it online, however processing is on hold at the moment as per unconfirmed sources. The timelines mentioned in DHA website are longer than 4 weeks. Let's assume even if you get a grant for Visa Subclass 600 for your child, you will have to then apply for exemption to travel, which will take more time.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

hems264 said:


> tiwary.r said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Just received an acknowledgement mail from DHA for the valid visa application ! 
So now the wait starts. Phew!!!


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am curious to know if any member who applied paper application to Perth office received communication from case officers regards medical, further documents or direct GRANT….
> 
> Thanks


heyy,

I am in the same situation as you. No response yet, it has been 2 months i applied the visa. The next thing to happen is, they will be requesting for medicals or any other documents if we have missed.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Mohsen Saad said:


> Any one applied after april 2020 and get the visa or response from case officers regards medical or further documents??


Hi Mohsen,

Nothing after the acknowledgement.. Applied in the month of June.


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> You received a notification from whom? Aramex or DHA? If it is the latter, then good, else, please wait for an acknowledgement


Acknowledgment was from DHA.


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> heyy,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you. No response yet, it has been 2 months i applied the visa. The next thing to happen is, they will be requesting for medicals or any other documents if we have missed.


Not sure why it takes so long for Childs visa, in my case I am stucked in Dubai until I have the new born baby’s visa. 

Also learned sub class101 visa is added to family visa processing priorities category.

If there is no response on your application, I am worried for mine &#55357;&#56863; 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ssing-times/family-visa-processing-priorities


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

hems264 said:


> Acknowledgment was from DHA.


Thats good then. Wait for directions on getting the medicals done.



hems264 said:


> Not sure why it takes so long for Childs visa, in my case I am stucked in Dubai until I have the new born baby’s visa.
> 
> Also learned sub class101 visa is added to family visa processing priorities category.
> 
> ...


Official wait times is mentioned in the DHA site and the processing priorities apply only for family visa's. So for 101 Child Visa, it is close to 2 years wait.


----------



## anautiyal (Jun 18, 2015)

*Any grants, post the application in 2020*

Hi members,
Just to get an idea of the process' pace, is there anyone over here, who applied for the child visa 101 in the year 2020 and got the grant ?

Cheers !


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Just to clear, 
Do we have to go through VFS global only or we can fill Form 47CH, 40CH, 1229 by our own, make payment, attach documents and send it to Perth office will do?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

anhalim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to clear,
> Do we have to go through VFS global only or we can fill Form 47CH, 40CH, 1229 by our own, make payment, attach documents and send it to Perth office will do?


You can do it yourself and no need to go to VFS Office.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

We dont have any stamps on our passport for our first entry. Can we attach the ticket as a proof of our visit?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sidhusuhka said:


> We dont have any stamps on our passport for our first entry. Can we attach the ticket as a proof of our visit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Not sure about ticket, but boarding pass (if you happen to have it) will help.

Alternately, you can request a movement record from DHA

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-leaving-subsite/Pages/Requesting-travel-records.aspx


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi All, 

We got our baby visa this Jan 2020 with IED of Dec 2020. 

I requested Washington embassy to provide waiver or IED extension due to covid travel restrictions and below attached is what I got in response. 

To me, it’s seems like a waiver but want to check if anybody applied for similar waiver and got the same response. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Seenu1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our baby visa this Jan 2020 with IED of Dec 2020.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is a waiver, however as mentioned in the communication, you would need to mail them again once your travel is confirmed.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Not sure about ticket, but boarding pass (if you happen to have it) will help.
> 
> Alternately, you can request a movement record from DHA
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-leaving-subsite/Pages/Requesting-travel-records.aspx


We have boarding passes with us. We have to submit original or copies will work?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sidhusuhka said:


> We have boarding passes with us. We have to submit original or copies will work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Do send a copy, thats enough.
DHA has the ability to extract movement data if they need anyways


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you so much

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

DHA update visa processing times for 101 visa. 

75% of applications: 12 months
90% of applications: 19 months


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Has anyone received 101 visa recently? what's the timeline? are we even getting any?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Dear all,

I'm not quite sure if I'm asking a question that has already been answered in this thread, apologies if it is so.

Is there a specific time period that you have to apply for PR of a baby born outside Australia? (I'm a PR holder and my baby was born outside Australia). Can I apply for new born's PR anytime as I want?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm not quite sure if I'm asking a question that has already been answered in this thread, apologies if it is so.
> 
> Is there a specific time period that you have to apply for PR of a baby born outside Australia? (I'm a PR holder and my baby was born outside Australia). Can I apply for new born's PR anytime as I want?


You can apply at any point of time
There is no limit
But you have to remember that the process is long drawn out and if you need suddenly, you can’t get it 

Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> You can apply at any point of time
> There is no limit
> But you have to remember that the process is long drawn out and if you need suddenly, you can’t get it
> 
> Cheers



Thank you for your response NB.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Miacon said:


> We have done medicals in January month and no response after that.


Hi Miacon

Looks like the visa processing resumed. Any luck? Did you get any update on the visa status for your child?


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

*Child Subclass 101 - Payment Related*

Hi Folks,

Need to the payment for my application, and planning to do it through the Immi Account. 

Is this the service to use for doing the payment - 'Pre-pay Paper Service' ???

In this payment mode, what should we select for - Processing Office ???

We are sending the application from India - Hyderabad and 
sending it to the Perth office
OR
You can have the application delivered by courier service to:
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Child and Other Family Processing Centre
Wellington Central
836 Wellington Street
WEST PERTH WA 6005 

will the fee for my child (under 16 years of age) - 2665 AUD - Is this right ???

By any chance do we need to pay non-internet charges for this paper application ???

Thanks


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Miacon

Looks like the visa processing resumed. Any luck? Did you get any update on the visa status for your child?[/QUOTE]

No updates yet.
I kept checking in their website to know the duration and it was unknown for few months. 
Last July it was, 75 percent application's takes 20 months. 

Now again they have changed it which is 12 months. Good to know something is happening with it. 
Will update you if I get it


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

nmani said:


> Miacon said:
> 
> 
> > We have done medicals in January month and no response after that.
> ...


No updates
I kept checking in their website to know the duration and it was unknown for few months.
Last July it was, 75 percent application's takes 20 months.

Now again they have changed it which is 12 months. Good to know something is happening with it.
Will update you if I get it


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

For paper application you will need to pay through immi account.
Amount is correct, in my case I paid extra and they credited back to my immi account, you just need to pay 2665 AUD. 

Processing office will be Perth, WA. 

I would recommend for not sending your application through Courier. They did not accept my application sent via Aramex. eventually I had to ask my friend to withdraw the application and send it by Australia Post. better send it to Australia post at locked bag address. 

Hope this helps. 







skreddy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need to the payment for my application, and planning to do it through the Immi Account.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfazed (Jan 27, 2020)

Just wanted to share my update, I applied for an Adoption 102 visa, which is similar to the 101.

Application received date: May 28
Medicals requested: August 21
Medicals completed: August 21
Visa granted: August 31

All processed through the Perth office.


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

sfazed said:


> Just wanted to share my update, I applied for an Adoption 102 visa, which is similar to the 101.
> 
> Application received date: May 28
> Medicals requested: August 21
> ...


Congratulations, and thanks for sharing this Excellent news…
would you please share the list of documents you submitted for your Childs application.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

sfazed said:


> Just wanted to share my update, I applied for an Adoption 102 visa, which is similar to the 101.
> 
> Application received date: May 28
> Medicals requested: August 21
> ...


Congratulations Sfazed! 
The timelines in your case is awesome . May be the number of 102 applicants are very few. Many people with 101 applications are still waiting since February or March . 
But anyhow, it does give us hope that they are working during this pandemic and we might get to hear something from them any day! 
Congratulations Once again!


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

*Congratulations*



sfazed said:


> Just wanted to share my update, I applied for an Adoption 102 visa, which is similar to the 101.
> 
> Application received date: May 28
> Medicals requested: August 21
> ...


Congratulations. My 101 visa application is pending at New Delhi. Not sure if they have started processing applications.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

nmani said:


> sfazed said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to share my update, I applied for an Adoption 102 visa, which is similar to the 101.
> ...


Hello nmani,
I am also from New Delhi. But I couriered the application directly to Perth office last month. 
Did you send your application to New Delhi embassy? Or is there some alternate way to submit the Child visa application? 
Also, when did you submit your application ? Any medical requirement yet? 

Thanks.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello nmani,
> I am also from New Delhi. But I couriered the application directly to Perth office last month.
> Did you send your application to New Delhi embassy? Or is there some alternate way to submit the Child visa application?
> Also, when did you submit your application ? Any medical requirement yet?
> ...


I have applied in March and submitted at VFS Hyderabad. I got an acknowledgement and medicals request the next day itself. Got the medicals done in the same week. So effectively my application is pending with AHC, New Delhi since March and nothing moved since then.


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi,

Trying send the paper application to WA office and not able to send it as the DHL folks are not accepting it due to contact no. being incorrect/not in full (like 10 digits)

Not sure someone faced this problem while sending the docs from India in DHL.
Does anyone have a full no. like a 10 digit no./regular office landline no. or something, which I can use and send the document across.

The contact no. of Perth, WA office is a 6 digit contact no.
Phone: +61 131881

Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Child and Other Family Processing Centre
Wellington Central
836 Wellington Street
WEST PERTH WA 6005

Need this urgent as application will not be posted untill I get this details and furnish the same to them.

Thanks,
Sree


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

skreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying send the paper application to WA office and not able to send it as the DHL folks are not accepting it due to contact no. being incorrect/not in full (like 10 digits)
> 
> ...


Hi, this is weird as i sent the courier through DHL from abu dhabi using the same six digit number, DHL did not had an issue with it then. I guess what you can do is show them on the DHA website that this is the number and it works.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

skreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying send the paper application to WA office and not able to send it as the DHL folks are not accepting it due to contact no. being incorrect/not in full (like 10 digits)
> 
> ...


Hello Skreddy,
I sent my application through DHL and with the same address as below:-

Department of Home Affairs
Child and Other Family Processing Centre
Wellington Central
836 Wellington Street
WEST PERTH WA 6005‘

I just showed them this and they themselves did everything .


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi, Did any one receive approval/child visa in July / August 2020?

Thanx


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

I have one doubt in my application for child visa 101, I being a sponsor what all document s should I provide to DHA as proof of employment, also do I have to give salary slip for all months ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> I have one doubt in my application for child visa 101, I being a sponsor what all document s should I provide to DHA as proof of employment, also do I have to give salary slip for all months ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Do you mean your financial evidence documents? Basic evidence like tax statement or bank statement is enough, if your child is a minor. If your child is over 18, it becomes complicated as in, you may have to include your rent receipts etc.

(PS: You might want to update your signature as I assume you have a grant already? If not how are you applying for 101 visa?)


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Do you mean your financial evidence documents? Basic evidence like tax statement or bank statement is enough, if your child is a minor. If your child is over 18, it becomes complicated as in, you may have to include your rent receipts etc.


Thanks for prompt response..
Could you please let me know the duration for which I should provide bank statement like last two years is sufficient along with random months of pay slip from last two year. Also for Tax statement should I provide Form 16 or Form 26AS

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks for prompt response..
> Could you please let me know the duration for which I should provide bank statement like last two years is sufficient along with random months of pay slip from last two year. Also for Tax statement should I provide Form 16 or Form 26AS
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


DHA does not dig deep in to your financial situation if the child is a minor. For a minor child, if both parents provide consent per Form 1229, then DHA cannot deny visa purely based on your financial situation, if you are a PR / Citizen. 

So provide simple and concise documentation. If I were you, I would only provide ITR Return for last 2 years of both parents (if both are employed that is)


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

I was told by an agent that since I haven't yet migrated to AU when I applied for my child's visa it's better to show some deposits. This is to prove that I will be able to look after my child in AU even without a job for sometime. So I attached a letter from a bank along with the deposit statement. This was in addition to ITR for 2 years.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohsen Saad (Aug 8, 2020)

Today, i find documents on home affairs website about how many 101 visa lodged and granted between March and july this year.
If any one need it go to this link and search in 2020 documents 

homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Mohsen Saad said:


> Today, i find documents on home affairs website about how many 101 visa lodged and granted between March and july this year.
> 
> If any one need it go to this link and search in 2020 documents
> 
> ...


This is good information 
Thanks for sharing..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

nmani said:


> I was told by an agent that since I haven't yet migrated to AU when I applied for my child's visa it's better to show some deposits. This is to prove that I will be able to look after my child in AU even without a job for sometime. So I attached a letter from a bank along with the deposit statement. This was in addition to ITR for 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks...when did you made the application for your baby..did you get any response yet..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohsen Saad (Aug 8, 2020)

abhiaus said:


> nmani said:
> 
> 
> > I was told by an agent that since I haven't yet migrated to AU when I applied for my child's visa it's better to show some deposits. This is to prove that I will be able to look after my child in AU even without a job for sometime. So I attached a letter from a bank along with the deposit statement. This was in addition to ITR for 2 years.
> ...


I applied on 7 th june,
Still didn't get any response.


----------



## Shoaibniyazi (Jun 10, 2020)

This is a piece of excellent information, especially as not processing is centralized.

I did simple maths and the outcome is as follows:

If they process 100 applications per months it will take 20 months for us

If they process 160 application per months it will take 12 months for us.

In July they processed 60 applications only

We don't know yet if in August they are at 100 or 160

Back in 2019 they were processing around 150 applications per months but now as it is centralized in Perth, the highest number we know is 56 per months as of now, that we in July.Â*Â*


----------



## Shoaibniyazi (Jun 10, 2020)

This is a piece of excellent information, especially as not processing is centralized.
I did simple maths and the outcome is as follows:

If they process 100 applications per months it will take 20 months for us
If they process 160 application per months it will take 12 months for us.
In July they processed 60 applications only
We don't know yet if in August they are at 100 or 160
Back in 2019 they were processing around 150 applications per months but now as it is centralized in Perth, the highest number we know is 56 per months as of now, that we in July.**


----------



## Rusty12 (May 27, 2018)

Hi fellow members, 

My queries are regd Child visa. I tried exploring some posts before posting, however I am not quite satisfied since Corona has changed/paused VFS route. Both wife and I are PR holders, She made initial entry and came back while I stayed.
My wife is in India with our newborn. I am working in Sydney. Baby's passport is done.

As the VFS centers are closed for Australian visas (as per VFS site last updated on 15 July), what option do I have to file Child 101 visa?

Option A - File application by myself, get all document copies from India like Baby passport, birth certificates, wife's PCC etc and courier it to DHA Perth office. No VFS involved. 

Option B - Same as above but make wife as applicant instead and courier from India to Perth as attestation and all would be very expensive here in Sydney. No VFS involved. Is this option significantly cheaper than option A?

Option C - Wait till VFS Delhi starts its operations. Does VFS as agent simplify and speedify the process?

Option D - Get visitor visa 600 for baby and call wife and kid to Sydney. Then file 802. Are the timelines, process involved, documentation and money involved (other than visa fee) same as 101? Are they issuing 600 visa currently?

Kindly guide me which option is better, relatively cheaper and safer. I'd prefer to wait till 2-week hotel quarantine rule is waived off.

Thanks


----------



## Mohsen Saad (Aug 8, 2020)

Rusty12 said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> My queries are regd Child visa. I tried exploring some posts before posting, however I am not quite satisfied since Corona has changed/paused VFS route. Both wife and I are PR holders, She made initial entry and came back while I stayed.
> My wife is in India with our newborn. I am working in Sydney. Baby's passport is done.
> ...


If i know before applied for 101 visa that i can bring my family on visit visa i was sure done that.
Don't wait for 1 year may be more or less in process 101 visa, bring them on visit visa may apply for 6 month or 1 year visit visa and when they arrive you apply for onshore child visa which same fees and documents like 101 offshore.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Starting with 101 now*

Hi,

I am starting with my child's 101 visa from mumbai. We got our PR back in 2018 and have done entry but havent relocated yet. 

1. Can i apply directly i.e. send all documents to Perth office or i have to do it via VFS? 
2. I have relocated from Singapore before my kid was born. As a primary applicant do i need to get PCC again from SG for both me and my wife?
3. if yes, Can i send PCC later once it is requested by CO as SG needs a request letter to obtain PCC.


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Check my comments inlined.



SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting with my child's 101 visa from mumbai. We got our PR back in 2018 and have done entry but havent relocated yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

anhalim said:


> Check my
> 
> comments inlined.
> 
> ...


PCC is not a mandatory document. You can provide it later when CO asked for it. Moreover, Indian PCC is valid for 1 year and in this pandemic time, visa grant make take longer than it. CO might ask PCC again in later stage even if you provided along with application.

As per DHA website


> We might ask you to provide an Australian state or territory police certificate if you have lived in an Australian state or territory for any length of time.
> 
> If you have lived in an overseas country for at least 12 months, we might ask you to provide a police certificate from that country.


----------



## Muthu_Mdu (Aug 26, 2013)

Rusty12 said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> My queries are regd Child visa. I tried exploring some posts before posting, however I am not quite satisfied since Corona has changed/paused VFS route. Both wife and I are PR holders, She made initial entry and came back while I stayed.
> My wife is in India with our newborn. I am working in Sydney. Baby's passport is done.
> ...


Me to exactly similar situation. 

Not sure when India VFS will open its service, which earlier normally took 4 months to grant.

Even if we apply to perth office, HAP ID service are closed till now in India.

If we come by visitor visa and apply 802, till the grant time (i guess more than a year) will we be able to join kids in public schools without fees? or do we need to pay fees till the time visa get grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Muthu_Mdu said:


> Me to exactly similar situation.
> 
> Not sure when India VFS will open its service, which earlier normally took 4 months to grant.
> 
> ...


Are you sure that Medicals are not being done in india?
All hospitals and clinics are functioning normally so I see no reason why they would not be doing hapid tests

Cheers


----------



## Muthu_Mdu (Aug 26, 2013)

NB said:


> Are you sure that Medicals are not being done in india?
> All hospitals and clinics are functioning normally so I see no reason why they would not be doing hapid tests
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

As per VFS website, its still closed, especially for OZ

15 July 2020
Australian visa and biometric centres are temporarily closed
All Australian Visa Application Centres, Australian Biometric Collection Centres and call centres, across the VFS Global network, are temporarily closed. We apologise for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding and kind co-operation. For latest information from the Australian Government on Covid-19, please visit: https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/.

Also as per some applicants who applied early this year through Vfs global India/Delhi still haven't done or contacted for doing HAP.

Do you have any idea on my below query?

If we come by visitor visa and apply 802, till the grant time (i guess more than a year) will we be able to join kids in public schools without fees? or do we need to pay fees till the time visa one get grant.


----------



## Mohsen Saad (Aug 8, 2020)

Muthu_Mdu said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure that Medicals are not being done in india?
> ...


----------



## Muthu_Mdu (Aug 26, 2013)

Mohsen Saad said:


> Muthu_Mdu said:
> 
> 
> > If you come on visit visa and apply for onshore child visa you will be automatically on bridging visa which is like Medicare and public schools.
> ...


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

What a sad way to start a weekend morning. The 101 visa processing time again increased from 12 to 16 months. It's now 16 -22 as opposed to 12-19 months before. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Keeping the new processing times in mind I am considering to apply for a tourist visa and then an exemption for the baby to travel. Now my question is which tourist visa to apply? 600 sponsored visa or 600 general tourist visa? Father is in Aus whereas the mother and baby in India. Any pointers on this would really help.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoaibniyazi (Jun 10, 2020)

Apply for Visitor (Sponsored Family) (subclass 600) visa


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I sent my child application through Aus Post Registered. When I checked the status of the post, it says Delivered. 

Do we get any notification other than this ? can we check the status or progress of the application ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

manojnrock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sent my child application through Aus Post Registered. When I checked the status of the post, it says Delivered.
> 
> ...


Hi,

you will get a post acknowledgement from the DOH with date of application, application id, etc info. I got confirmation almost a week after they received the post. Other than that so far not been able to get any update from them,.

Thanx


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> you will get a post acknowledgement from the DOH with date of application, application id, etc info. I got confirmation almost a week after they received the post. Other than that so far not been able to get any update from them,.
> 
> Thanx


Received an Acknowledgement through email ?


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

manojnrock said:


> Received an Acknowledgement through email ?


Yes will be through email to authorized to receive correspondence on behalf of the applicant.


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

hdkhan said:


> Yes will be through email to authorized to receive correspondence on behalf of the applicant.


Thank you


----------



## sreerenju (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a query regarding the i*nitial entry date extension of Child visa* applied from* New Delhi, India*. My wife and I have a Permanent Residency visa and made our first entry. Child was born in India and got visa in November 2019.

Later I moved alone to Melbourne first and the plan was to bring my family by April 2020.Unfortunately, due to Covid-19, they could not travel. Child is just 1.5 years old and hence I am very worried about her safety in the long flight if I plan her travel before the initial entry date (Nov, 2020). Moreover it will be troublesome for my wife alone to manage our toddler in hotel quarantine for 14 days.

Please provide valuable suggestions /solutions that we can take right now .

Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello All,

Please help .
My wife and I lodged our baby daughter's Visa 101 application in NOV 2019 and still waiting .
Can anyone help us with a time frame ?
We haven't heard any news till now .
Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Vinvid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please help .
> My wife and I lodged our baby daughter's Visa 101 application in NOV 2019 and still waiting .
> ...


Did you get an acknowledgement and medical checkup request? Hope you got the medicals done. From which country you applied?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

nmani said:


> Did you get an acknowledgement and medical checkup request? Hope you got the medicals done. From which country you applied?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


is it s a baby still they would required medical checkup? as far as I know for infants should not be a medical requirement. since it was in 2019 should be with the embassy in the resident country, better check with them email or call I guess.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

hdkhan said:


> is it s a baby still they would required medical checkup? as far as I know for infants should not be a medical requirement. since it was in 2019 should be with the embassy in the resident country, better check with them email or call I guess.


Even for infants medical checkup is required.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks...when did you made the application for your baby..did you get any response yet..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I sent the application in first week of March. Got the medicals done and no update after that. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

nmani said:


> Did you get an acknowledgement and medical checkup request? Hope you got the medicals done. From which country you applied?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes we did receive an acknowledgement . Post which no response .
Country applied India .


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone from India got any response , who have applied after Nov 2019?


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Vinvid said:


> Has anyone from India got any response , who have applied after Nov 2019?


This is one visa grant - applied in November 2019 - found this in the same thread.








Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you very much for your response .
Wondering what exactly should i do now ?
Is there an email id ( Australian High commission Delhi ? ) , where i can contact and check ?


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Vinvid said:


> Thank you very much for your response .
> Wondering what exactly should i do now ?
> Is there an email id ( Australian High commission Delhi ? ) , where i can contact and check ?


You can try sending an email to [email protected]. I have sent a request for contact details update to this email address and got an acknowledgement. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply .
I used the Australian Immigration Enquiry Form on the Immi website .

Regards
Vinod


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi nmani,

Thank you .
I also sent out an email .
Could you let me know after how many days , did you get an email acknowledgement ?
Your reply would help .

Regards
Vinod


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Vinvid said:


> Hi nmani,
> 
> Thank you .
> I also sent out an email .
> ...


In 3-4 days. They have forwarded my email to a different team and they acknowledged my change in contact details.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello All,

Has anyone from this forum tried calling the New Delhi office ?
Do they respond to phone calls ?

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

hi,
hope all are well.
Did any one applying after April 2020, received the request for medical by doh yet?

Thanx
Haseeb


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

nmani said:


> Even for infants medical checkup is required.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi,

hope you are well. can you please advise if for the medical the requirement will come from case officer with HAP ID for the child or we can generate the HAP ID by ourselves as well and get the medical done for the child in advance. as in I was looking in the Immi account and could not see an option to generate HAP ID for the child.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

hdkhan said:


> nmani said:
> 
> 
> > Even for infants medical checkup is required.
> ...


You can't do in advance. They will send you mail with hap id and only then you can do the medicals.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Vinvid said:


> Has anyone from India got any response , who have applied after Nov 2019?


I applied in Jan. No updates after medical is done.

Just wondering if any of you have applied for family sponsored visitor visa and the time taken to receive the visa.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

Miacon said:


> You can't do in advance. They will send you mail with hap id and only then you can do the medicals.


hi, thanx for the reply.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

hdkhan said:


> hi,
> hope all are well.
> Did any one applying after April 2020, received the request for medical by doh yet?
> 
> ...


Seems like no one (applications after April 2020) got the HAP ID and request for medical by offshore child visas, quite a concern on the speed of the process


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

nmani said:


> Keeping the new processing times in mind I am considering to apply for a tourist visa and then an exemption for the baby to travel. Now my question is which tourist visa to apply? 600 sponsored visa or 600 general tourist visa? Father is in Aus whereas the mother and baby in India. Any pointers on this would really help.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



Hi nmani,

Have you applied for family sponsored visa?


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

Generally how many days Perth office takes to acknowledge the application.
My kid's file was received by them on 21st September. No acknowledgement mail yet.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

hi, normally it take 8 to 10 days


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Expats,

Application for my Child’s visa for subclass-101 was received by Perth Office on 24th September,2020 and today I got acknowledgement for the same.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

did anyone applied offshore child 101 visa recently and got PR granted. Kindly share how much was the processing time.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

rohitgupta007 said:


> did anyone applied offshore child 101 visa recently and got PR granted. Kindly share how much was the processing time.



I applied in Jan and no luck.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

hswadali said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> Application for my Childâ€s visa for subclass-101 was received by Perth Office on 24th September,2020 and today I got acknowledgement for the same.


Hi
My file reached on 21st September. No acknowledgement yet. Can I contact them somehow? Is there any way to check with them?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi... Looking at Child visa 101 timelines, Did anyone apply for Visitor visa subclass 600 first and then 802 Onshore Child visa?


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

In one of the analysis of Federal Budget around 4000 Child visas proposed for FY 2020-21. As per DHA website, around 2081 visa applications on-hand for visa subclass 101 as at 31/07/2020.

Is this means entire backlog will be cleared by June 2021? It would be great if any member throw some light on this figures.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harminder.singh84 said:


> In one of the analysis of Federal Budget around 4000 Child visas proposed for FY 2020-21. As per DHA website, around 2081 visa applications on-hand for visa subclass 101 as at 31/07/2020.
> 
> Is this means entire backlog will be cleared by June 2021? It would be great if any member throw some light on this figures.


That’s the upper limit
DHA has no obligations to meet that limit
There are so many categories for which allocation is done, but most remain unfulfilled 
Dont expect any dramatic changes in DHA processing post budget

Cheers


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, Need your help:
1.Had sent child 101 visa application to Perth on 7 September through Aramex. It had not reached so far due to by road delivery from Sydney to Perth. Has anyone experienced this?
2.I also did not attach any of police clearance certificates for parent (myself), should I have?
4. I had paid the visa fees upfront through immiaccount and its validity was mentioned to be 30 days while more time has passed. Is this a problem?
5. What is the email address of concerned department? i could not find 101 form in Department forms section. 
6. What is the average processing time these days?
Thanksa lot.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

isgrhul said:


> Hi Guys, Need your help:
> 1.Had sent child 101 visa application to Perth on 7 September through Aramex. It had not reached so far due to by road delivery from Sydney to Perth. Has anyone experienced this?
> 2.I also did not attach any of police clearance certificates for parent (myself), should I have?
> 4. I had paid the visa fees upfront through immiaccount and its validity was mentioned to be 30 days while more time has passed. Is this a problem?
> ...


Hi, See below:
1. I had sent through DHL, there was no road delivery involved.
2. it is ok, once application is assigned to a case officer, he/she will ask if required.
4. not sure, but could be, you can check by sending email at [email protected] or calling the perth office, they do take sometime in replying the email, i.e. if you get a reply.
5. see above email.
6. it says on the website 16 to 22 months - 75% to 90% of the applications, you can see in the thread applicants from last year are at times waiting, so cant be sure on the time.

Hope above helps.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Hi... Looking at Child visa 101 timelines, Did anyone apply for Visitor visa subclass 600 first and then 802 Onshore Child visa?


Hi everyone... Any idea on this query? Or shall we take another path, as in apply for Child visa 101 first and then go for 600 visitor visa?


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

is it ok apply visa 600 after applying for 101? As for Visa 101 child must not be in Australia


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

ch.zawar6 said:


> is it ok apply visa 600 after applying for 101? As for Visa 101 child must not be in Australia


It states child must not be in Australia at the time of grant. As I read on some of the forums, ppl take child out of Aus few days before grant.
Would like to confirm from the expats on the appropriate path.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

IamWinner said:


> ch.zawar6 said:
> 
> 
> > is it ok apply visa 600 after applying for 101? As for Visa 101 child must not be in Australia
> ...


That’s right! I have read somewhere that we get email communiication from DHA to move out of the country to finalise the visa. Once the person is out of Australia, the visa is granted. It may take 1-7 days time once you are out.

I am also considering 600 visitor visa if my child doesn’t get the visa by the time I plan to travel. So, let’s hope for the best.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Does the country from where we apply 101 child offshore visa have an effect on processing time. Also considering covid situation , can it effect like visa are granted first to applications who are in the countries from where people are allowed etc ..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Does the country from where we apply 101 child offshore visa have an effect on processing time. Also considering covid situation , can it effect like visa are granted first to applications who are in the countries from where people are allowed etc ..


It’s quite possible 
DHA is very opaque when it comes to processing 
Some applicants get in weeks and months and some wait for years 
No one knows how or why they prioritise 

Cheers


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi,

anyone receive medical request so far?


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

No acknoweldgement mail yet. My file received by perth office on 21st September as per DHL tracking. How I can confirm whether it is received by them or not.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sidhusuhka said:


> No acknoweldgement mail yet. My file received by perth office on 21st September as per DHL tracking. How I can confirm whether it is received by them or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


You need to wait for the acknowledgement and it can take a while. Have some patience and you will eventually receive it.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

ch.zawar6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone receive medical request so far?


nop nothing so far, if you look at the disclosure logs, the one on 2nd oct for 101 visa's lodged & granted by Perth office in WA. The number og granted per month are crazy low, in august were 19 nos of visa granted only :S


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

hdkhan said:


> ch.zawar6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


As per the latest news, Australian borders will not open until late 2021. I guess, This May further increase the processing time of 101 child visa. Not sure if this analogy is correct. Just assuming things at this time of COVID! 
Any inputs from anyone ?


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dear Team ,

I do understand that going for a Child Visa 101 during a pandemic is a headache but can any one advise if there is a possibility of filing visa 101 and while visa 101 is under process apply for visit visa as well so that the child can travel with us to Australia..

Finally, how frequently is the child visa rejected is there any ground for rejecting child visa. ...


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

farhan125 said:


> Dear Team ,
> 
> I do understand that going for a Child Visa 101 during a pandemic is a headache but can any one advise if there is a possibility of filing visa 101 and while visa 101 is under process apply for visit visa as well so that the child can travel with us to Australia..
> 
> Finally, how frequently is the child visa rejected is there any ground for rejecting child visa. ...


I applied visitors visa for my baby after I applied for child subclass 101 in Jan month. You may get it within 10 days but getting tickets to Australia is nearly impossible. Several thousands are stranded here in India, people are taking even SFO route to reach Australia but unfortunately all the transit routes are getting closed.


----------



## hems264 (Apr 27, 2016)

Here is the timeline and dates for the visa (Sub-101) of my new born child applied from Dubai;
- Courier dispatched from Dubai to Perth: 20th July
- Acknowledgement from Perth Office: 6th Aug
- Medical: 9th Oct
- Visa Grant: 20th Oct


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

hems264 said:


> Here is the timeline and dates for the visa (Sub-101) of my new born child applied from Dubai;
> - Courier dispatched from Dubai to Perth: 20th July
> - Acknowledgement from Perth Office: 6th Aug
> - Medical: 9th Oct
> - Visa Grant: 20th Oct


wow you have been lucky, congrats 
for my new born child applied from Abu Dhabi:
couriered from abu dhabi to perth 7th July 2020, acknowledgement from perth office: 28th July 2020
still waiting for HAP ID - medical request and not sure when will the application be assigned to an officer lol.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

hems264 said:


> Here is the timeline and dates for the visa (Sub-101) of my new born child applied from Dubai;
> - Courier dispatched from Dubai to Perth: 20th July
> - Acknowledgement from Perth Office: 6th Aug
> - Medical: 9th Oct
> - Visa Grant: 20th Oct


Congratulations Bro! 

Looks like they have started picking up the applications!


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

hems264 said:


> Here is the timeline and dates for the visa (Sub-101) of my new born child applied from Dubai;
> - Courier dispatched from Dubai to Perth: 20th July
> - Acknowledgement from Perth Office: 6th Aug
> - Medical: 9th Oct
> - Visa Grant: 20th Oct


Congratulations !! 

From which email address you received request for medicals? Was that mail in your spam folder or Standard Inbox?


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> Congratulations !!


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

This is really promising ...


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

hems264 said:


> Here is the timeline and dates for the visa (Sub-101) of my new born child applied from Dubai;
> - Courier dispatched from Dubai to Perth: 20th July
> - Acknowledgement from Perth Office: 6th Aug
> - Medical: 9th Oct
> - Visa Grant: 20th Oct


Congratulations.  Looks like they are processing applications based on country now. Applications lodged in January from India are still pending. Hope they will pickup applications from India soon.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nmani said:


> Congratulations.  Looks like they are processing applications based on country now. Applications lodged in January from India are still pending. Hope they will pickup applications from India soon.


Visa grants depend on processing and scrutiny based on your application (in this case, parents and child). It doesn't matter if you apply from Dubai or India..!


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Visa grants depend on processing and scrutiny based on your application (in this case, parents and child). It doesn't matter if you apply from Dubai or India..!


That's true in a normal scenario but in the current scenario I am assuming Australia is moving strategically to reduce the pressure from stranded citizens and PRs. India is one of the countries from where many citizens and PR holders are putting a lot of pressure on the government to get them back to Australia. They won't certainly want to increase the pressure by granting more visas now. Otherwise what special scrutiny does a new born baby needs when compared to a baby born in India vs baby born in Dubai. Applications pending from January is not making much sense to me. Again this is my understanding. I am no expert in these matters.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nmani said:


> That's true in a normal scenario but in the current scenario I am assuming Australia is moving strategically to reduce the pressure from stranded citizens and PRs. India is one of the countries from where many citizens and PR holders are putting a lot of pressure on the government to get them back to Australia. They won't certainly want to increase the pressure by granting more visas now.


If this logic is to be applied, no one (including from Dubai) should be granted a visa, isn't it?



nmani said:


> Otherwise what special scrutiny does a new born baby needs when compared to a baby born in India vs baby born in Dubai. Applications pending from January is not making much sense to me. Again this is my understanding. I am no expert in these matters.


Only DHA knows what they do in terms of scrutiny, but mind you, the scrutiny could include parents too.
But certainly, applicant from Dubai is not a priority for processing over other offshore location like India.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Lets have a positive mindset and hope for the best to be honest no body knows except DHA how these thing are being handled currently... I hope people keep on sharing their 101 grant stories here. 
This will help to built assumptions...


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

I applied child visa in Jan and medicals all done that month itself. 
Today I got email asking for pcc but we already submitted back in Jan. Anybody in similar situation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Miacon said:


> I applied child visa in Jan and medicals all done that month itself.
> Today I got email asking for pcc but we already submitted back in Jan. Anybody in similar situation?


Is the PCC still valid ?
The validity is only 1 year from the date of issue

Cheers


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Miacon said:
> 
> 
> > I applied child visa in Jan and medicals all done that month itself.
> ...


Gave our PCC from UK and India. He moved to Australia last September and spouse didn't give Aust PCC cos it was not more than 12 months there. 
If it is 1 yr then yes it should be still valid.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Miacon said:


> I applied child visa in Jan and medicals all done that month itself.
> Today I got email asking for pcc but we already submitted back in Jan. Anybody in similar situation?


Even if you have not completed 12 months in Australia, the CO has the power to ask for it
But it is best to get a clarification from the department on which PCC he is asking for


Cheers


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

CO are generally very clear on which PCC they need .
It is always good to ask again .


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

Gave our PCC from UK and India. He moved to Australia last September and spouse didn't give Aust PCC cos it was not more than 12 months there.
If it is 1 yr then yes it should be still valid.


U should apply fo AUS PCC it only takes few days to receive. Btw did they ask you to submit through VFS or online method?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Miacon said:


> Gave our PCC from UK and India. He moved to Australia last September and spouse didn't give Aust PCC cos it was not more than 12 months there.
> If it is 1 yr then yes it should be still valid.


Your understanding is incorrect. PCC is required if you lived in listed countries for 12 months in last 10 years. If you satisfy this condition, you are required to provide *PCC from every one of them* (including Australia).

If your UK and India PCC issue date is less than an year, provide your Australian one.


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello guys,
I have applied subclass 101 in February 2020, but haven't submitted PCC along with the documents.Please can you clarify whether PCC need to submit at VFS office or by online method when case office ask for it?


----------



## srijayakumarsg (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 

I have got 101 visa grant for my child today. 
Visa Lodgment date: 22-Jan-2020(Including PCC)
Medicals completed on: 13-Mar-2020
Visa Grant: 22-Oct-2020
I think they are processing January 2020 applications as I saw someone who has registered in Jan got PCC request. You may expect grant soon. Those who haven't received Hap Id for medicals, please send a message to AHC New Delhi.
I have already posted multiple message in page no 177 on how to contact and get your hap id.
All the best to everyone.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

srijayakumarsg said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got 101 visa grant for my child today.
> Visa Lodgment date: 22-Jan-2020(Including PCC)
> ...


Congratulations.

Just wondering where did you Lodge your visa application ( country)?


----------



## srijayakumarsg (Mar 12, 2020)

sdperth said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Just wondering where did you Lodge your visa application ( country)?


Thanks, I lodged my application in India


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Your understanding is incorrect. PCC is required if you lived in listed countries for 12 months in last 10 years. If you satisfy this condition, you are required to provide *PCC from every one of them* (including Australia).
> 
> If your UK and India PCC issue date is less than an year, provide your Australian one.


 I was in India when applying for the visa so I have submitted Indian PCC. I moved to Australia after that in June. Indian PCC is valid till February 21. In case they process it after February I am assuming I need to re submit Indian PCC. But if the application is processed before that since I am in Australia is there any chance they may ask for Australian PCC as well? If that is the case can I submit even before they ask for it to avoid processing delays?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nmani said:


> I was in India when applying for the visa so I have submitted Indian PCC. I moved to Australia after that in June. Indian PCC is valid till February 21. In case they process it after February I am assuming I need to re submit Indian PCC. But if the application is processed before that since I am in Australia is there any chance they may ask for Australian PCC as well? If that is the case can I submit even before they ask for it to avoid processing delays?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


There is a chance CO might ask for it, even though you were not in Australia when you applied. If you don't mind the cost, I would suggest you get it done and submit AFP check too, just to avoid any delays.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> There is a chance CO might ask for it, even though you were not in Australia when you applied. If you don't mind the cost, I would suggest you get it done and submit AFP check too, just to avoid any delays.


Sure. Thanks. Once I get the clearance document can I anyway send it to embassy or can I send it only once the CO asks for it.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jithu224 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi,

I'm posting a query and I hope someone here in this group can help me out.

Myself and my wife are PR holders and since our child was born later we had applied for Subclass 101 visa in Sept 2019. Since it was taking time for the process, I took a visitor visa 600 for my child.

Even though the visit visa was granted, they couldn't travel to Australia due to Covid flight restrictions. Since my child has exemption to travel, I'm trying to get a ticket from India to Australia 

Now 2 weeks back I got an email from CO asking to submit new PCCs and Medicals as the submitted PCC validity got over. Since we had to take medicals for visit visa , CO has agreed to use the existing medical.

My question is how long the CO usually takes to grant visa after submission of PCC & Medicals ?

Since the visa condition states that the applicant need to be outside of Australia at the time of Visa grant, I'm confused of the fact that whether I should book a ticket or not ( which is nearest to impossible these days. fyi, had been actively trying for a ticket for the last 3 months)

Because if they come here they may not be able to exit the country immediately for the purpose of AH 101 visa grant.

Lets consider I got a tciket and if my child is in Australia and the if CO asks to exit the country for the purpose of visa granting, is there a provision to request CO to hold the visa grant for few more months, considering the current pandemic ?

Any guidance on this will be of great help.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

jithu224 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm posting a query and I hope someone here in this group can help me out.
> 
> ...


Nobody can say for sure how long will it take and I assume you are yet to submit your PCC. Looking at the trend though, it should not be long after you submit your PCC to get a grant.

In this situation, I would suggest you don't book their travel, but wait for the grant to come. There have been some grants recently and your timeline is more than a year now.

All the best..!


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

Visa officer has requested PCC and ask me to upload through web form. Do I need to certify PCC?


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

sdperth said:


> Visa officer has requested PCC and ask me to upload through web form. Do I need to certify PCC?


Hi, did you apply in perth office? when did you submit your application?


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

ch.zawar6 said:


> Hi, did you apply in perth office? when did you submit your application?


I lodged my application in India.on 11th feb 2020.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

jithu224 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm posting a query and I hope someone here in this group can help me out.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am very sure they must have sent you the HAP id .
Same happened with me , the email went into my spam folder .
I then reached out to AHC and they resent HAP id details to me .
Try contacting AHC they will let you know your application status .

Thanks
Vnvid


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

sdperth said:


> I lodged my application in India.on 11th feb 2020.


Hi,
Email must have gone into your spam folder .
Try contacting them,

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

In


sdperth said:


> Visa officer has requested PCC and ask me to upload through web form. Do I need to certify PCC?


 in my case , i just uploaded the scan copy .


----------



## pt mohsen (Oct 27, 2020)

Vinvid said:


> In
> 
> in my case , i just uploaded the scan copy .


Could you please advice which email address you get response from case office, is the offshore perth child visa centre or Indian visa processing centre .


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, I had lodged visa for my daughter in India, Today I received mail from Case office to upload all trimester Ultrasounds. They have also requested me to upload PCC from Switzerland. I had already submitted the Swiss PCC. However this was issued last year. Seems they need afresh, but I have never visited Swiss in last one year. Needed some guidance, Can I reply to the Case officer whether I need fresh PCC as I have not visited Swiss in last 3 years. Also please suggest where to upload the document. I am bit confused. Your help would be highly appreciable


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi, I had lodged visa for my daughter in India, Today I received mail from Case office to upload all trimester Ultrasounds. They have also requested me to upload PCC from Switzerland. I had already submitted the Swiss PCC. However this was issued last year. Seems they need afresh, but I have never visited Swiss in last one year. Needed some guidance, Can I reply to the Case officer whether I need fresh PCC as I have not visited Swiss in last 3 years. Also please suggest where to upload the document. I am bit confused. Your help would be highly appreciable


Hi Prashant
Even though today I got emailed asking for trimester ultrasound and PCC (which I didn't submit during along with application). You need to attach documents link provided in email (web form).


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

pt mohsen said:


> Could you please advice which email address you get response from case office, is the offshore perth child visa centre or Indian visa processing centre .


Hello

I lodged my application in India so I received email from Indian visa processing center in AHC New Delhi.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi, I had lodged visa for my daughter in India, Today I received mail from Case office to upload all trimester Ultrasounds. They have also requested me to upload PCC from Switzerland. I had already submitted the Swiss PCC. However this was issued last year. Seems they need afresh, but I have never visited Swiss in last one year. Needed some guidance, Can I reply to the Case officer whether I need fresh PCC as I have not visited Swiss in last 3 years. Also please suggest where to upload the document. I am bit confused. Your help would be highly appreciable


The email that you get will have a web link where you can upload your documents. Check the email again. When did you apply?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your response


sdperth said:


> Hi Prashant
> Even though today I got emailed asking for trimester ultrasound and PCC (which I didn't submit during along with application). You need to attach documents link provided in email (web form).


Thanks for your response. PCC I had already submitted, IT was issued in OCt 2019, So 12 month expired, Requesting a new PCC from SWiss will cost me 10 Grands, Thats the problem. Should I reach out to them, but I am not sure how to reach out to them


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

nmani said:


> The email that you get will have a web link where you can upload your documents. Check the email again. When did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


The Web link - http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about...n/forms/online/australian-immigration-enquiry

I am not sure where to upload the document. I had applied for Visa in Feb 2020


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

prashantbhagat said:


> The Web link - Australian Immigration Enquiry Form
> 
> I am not sure where to upload the document. I had applied for Visa in Feb 2020


Upload option is there in the same link. Just follow the options and you will see provision to upload supporting documents. Any special reason they are asking for scan reports. Haven't heard about this before.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

No Idea on this, why they have asked, but they have asked to someone else on this group. Was quite surprised. I have the reports but seems on the scan the name is not correctly mentioned.


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there any way to reach out to Case officer, for my query. That since my last visit to Swiss was in 2017 and my PCC was issued in 2019. Do I still need to get a fresh SWiss PCC. PLease suggest,


----------



## jithu224 (Aug 14, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Nobody can say for sure how long will it take and I assume you are yet to submit your PCC. Looking at the trend though, it should not be long after you submit your PCC to get a grant.
> 
> In this situation, I would suggest you don't book their travel, but wait for the grant to come. There have been some grants recently and your timeline is more than a year now.
> 
> All the best..!


Thank you for the suggestion 

I hope to get all PCC in 2 weeks time..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prashantbhagat said:


> Is there any way to reach out to Case officer, for my query. That since my last visit to Swiss was in 2017 and my PCC was issued in 2019. Do I still need to get a fresh SWiss PCC. PLease suggest,


What is the issue date of Swiss PCC in 2019?
Ideally you don't have to and I suggest wait for any contact from CO.


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

fugitive_4u said:


> What is the issue date of Swiss PCC in 2019?
> Ideally you don't have to and I suggest wait for any contact from CO.


Issue Date was Oct 14 2019


----------



## Jahanzebmalic (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi Xperts,

My Child Visa Docs arrived at DOHA/WA-Perth (As per DHL) on 13.Oct.2020 but still there is no acknowledgement email, as of today (After 15 Days).

What is recommended? Wait for one more week OR Contact DOHA? 
And is there way to reach out them for ensuring that they received Docx?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Jahanzebmalic said:


> Hi Xperts,
> 
> My Child Visa Docs arrived at DOHA/WA-Perth (As per DHL) on 13.Oct.2020 but still there is no acknowledgement email, as of today (After 15 Days).
> 
> ...


It may take a month or max two for your acknowledgement to arrive. Just wait for now...!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

prashantbhagat said:


> Issue Date was Oct 14 2019


You need not get another one and CO will hopefully not ask since you have not travelled to Switzerland after PCC issue date. 
Only chance they may is if you have to provide other PCC, during which you will have to have a valid one from all countries, in which case CO may...!

Just wait until you hear back from DHA.


----------



## Jahanzebmalic (Oct 27, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> It may take a month or max two for your acknowledgement to arrive. Just wait for now...!




Thanks ..

FYI. I got the Ack email today. 



Documents Submitted to Courier ==> 04.Oct
Documents Received by DOHA Perth (As per DHL) ==> 13.Oct
Acknowledgement Email ==> 29.Oct


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone received medical request from Perth office?


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys, i applied visit visa 600 for infant as 101 was getting delayed. And medical was done for 600 visa. Is this attached to the Passport number and can be seen or i need to provide HIPA Id or what?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

isgrhul said:


> Guys, i applied visit visa 600 for infant as 101 was getting delayed. And medical was done for 600 visa. Is this attached to the Passport number and can be seen or i need to provide HIPA Id or what?


Once the visa is issued, no one needs to see the HAPID 

Cheers


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Got an update from the case officer asking for more information. Need to provide documents related to all hospital visits, scan reports covering all trimesters and also the discharge summary. 



Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

nmani said:


> Got an update from the case officer asking for more information. Need to provide documents related to all hospital visits, scan reports covering all trimesters and also the discharge summary.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


When did you apply for your child visa?


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

harminder.singh84 said:


> When did you apply for your child visa?


March 12 2019 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

nmani said:


> March 12 2019
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Sorry 2020 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Seems no update from Perth office


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

ch.zawar6 said:


> Seems no update from Perth office


nop they are going at a snails pace …..


----------



## Sura-SL (Nov 8, 2020)

Jahanzebmalic said:


> Hi Xperts,
> 
> My Child Visa Docs arrived at DOHA/WA-Perth (As per DHL) on 13.Oct.2020 but still there is no acknowledgement email, as of today (After 15 Days).
> 
> ...



Same here 101 visa.
Posted on 24th Oct
Delivered to Perth office on 29th Oct (as per DHL)

No acknowledgement email yet. Normally how many days they are taking to send the acknowledgement ?


----------



## Jahanzebmalic (Oct 27, 2020)

Below is Official Response from Perth Office regarding the below question. This will answer your question as well.


*I have lodged my application but have not received an acknowledgement?*

*DELAY IN REGISTERING NEW APPLICATIONS*
We receive a very large number of applications each week. Please allow up to* eight weeks from when you posted your *application for it to be receipted and registered. We will send an acknowledgement email confirming we received your application after it has been registered and the first visa application charge has been processed.
• If you are concerned whether the Department has received your application, you can check the tracking number if you used registered mail or a courier.

If you lodged your application earlier than the “Global Processing Timeframes” date as shown in Global visa processing times, then please check your junk mail folder for a copy of your acknowledgement letter.

*If you still cannot find your acknowledgement letter please contact us with the FULL NAME, DATE OF BIRTH AND PASSPORT DETAILS of the main applicant.*

Please ensure you make our email address [email protected] a trusted address.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

nmani said:


> Got an update from the case officer asking for more information. Need to provide documents related to all hospital visits, scan reports covering all trimesters and also the discharge summary.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Hi Mani, Could you please provide more details on what hospital documents you had to send. If you could provide the list, i can keep them all handy when i am requested for those. Thank you in advance!


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Mani, Could you please provide more details on what hospital documents you had to send. If you could provide the list, i can keep them all handy when i am requested for those. Thank you in advance!


There is no checklist as such. I have uploaded all the medical records that we have. Records of all hospital visits starting from pregnancy till delivery. All scan reports and discharge summaries. 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi, Paying the fees for my childs application (101). on fees payment the main applicant will be the sponsors name right (Father's name)?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

nmani said:


> There is no checklist as such. I have uploaded all the medical records that we have. Records of all hospital visits starting from pregnancy till delivery. All scan reports and discharge summaries.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


are they asking for these documents to skip medical checkups ?


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> are they asking for these documents to skip medical checkups ?


No. These documents are in addition to all the standard documents and medical checkup. 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi, Paying the fees for my childs application (101). on fees payment the main applicant will be the sponsors name right (Father's name)?


I actually put my child's name, I think you can put either.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello Friends , Myself & Spouse have Australian PR and currently in Singapore. Need to start 101 Visa application for daughter born in Jan 2020. Can someone please help in below things.

1. Is the application online or paper based
2. List of documents required and which ones need certification
3. Should the PCC be attached with application to speed up the process


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> *Starting with 101 now*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hi , We are also in same boat but need to apply from Singapore . Do you have list of all documents required to be sent . can we connect


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi All,

Getting acknowledgement of application through email, does that mean CO is assigned ?


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

manojnrock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Getting acknowledgement of application through email, does that mean CO is assigned ?


No, just means the application is received. There is no timeline on when the CO will be assigned, apparently the applications are in a que and CO would be assigned once the number comes. though from the posts here you will see at times its not true..


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Hello Friends , Myself & Spouse have Australian PR and currently in Singapore. Need to start 101 Visa application for daughter born in Jan 2020. Can someone please help in below things.
> 
> 1. Is the application online or paper based
> 2. List of documents required and which ones need certification
> 3. Should the PCC be attached with application to speed up the process


Hi,

It will be a paper based application, details are available on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi , I am preparing the documents for my child to apply 101 visa. 

Can anyone clarify the statement mentioned on homeaffairs link?

*Photographs of the applicant and any of their dependent children included in the application must also be certified. *

Does it means that we need to get separate notary for photo OR the application form should be notarized?

Thanks.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will be a paper based application, details are available on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo


hI @hdkhan , thanks for suggestion . i thiink you have recently applied as well. can i direct message you for guidance.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> hI @hdkhan , thanks for suggestion . i thiink you have recently applied as well. can i direct message you for guidance.


sure you can, I applied in July. considering the pace of perth office, if you are considering to move soon, better apply visit visa for child and then apply child visa onshore from within Australia.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

hdkhan said:


> sure you can, I applied in July. considering the pace of perth office, if you are considering to move soon, better apply visit visa for child and then apply child visa onshore from within Australia.


Thanks much , i have messaged you . can you please check inbox.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi , I am preparing the documents for my child to apply 101 visa.
> 
> Can anyone clarify the statement mentioned on homeaffairs link?
> 
> ...


Can anyone clarify on this?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

suresh1 said:


> Can anyone clarify on this?


Yes looks like photographs also need certification on the back of them. refer this link - Certified copy


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi All , Can you please suggest if bellow list is complete for documents for 101 Offshore Child Visa .. I have referred Immigration site for this and looks for sponsor partner no documents are asked.

1. Applicant ( Child - 1 Year ) - Passport , Birth Certificate , Aadhar Card , 4 photographs
2. Sponsor ( Father ) - Passport , AU Visa , Birth Certificate / Other Identity with both parent names , Income Proof , 2 Photographs , PCC ( In Advance or when CO asks )
3. Sponsor Partner ( Mother ) - Passport , PCC ( In advance or when CO asks )
4. Forms - 40CH , 47CH , 1229
5. Others - Payment Receipt


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi, Paying the fees for my childs application (101). on fees payment the main applicant will be the sponsors name right (Father's name)?


Hi , Are you applying this from Singapore ? If yes from where are you getting documents certified and how much it costs.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi All,
Please share your thoughts .
I am still waiting for my daughter's visa 101.
In the mean while what are the other best options to reach Australia under visiting visa category ?
Which visiting visa category should i apply ?
How long does it take ?
When i get the child visa , should we renter the country ? ( Is that possible now ? )
How should i apply for visa exemption ?
Your response will greatly help !
Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## bembem (Nov 18, 2020)

hello guys,can 309 and 101 visa application can be applied at the same time?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Vinvid said:


> Hi All,
> Please share your thoughts .
> I am still waiting for my daughter's visa 101.
> In the mean while what are the other best options to reach Australia under visiting visa category ?
> ...


Hi Vinvid,
You can apply for visitor visa subclass 600 - Tourist stream. Not sure about the timelines though, as per homeaffairs website, they are mentioning as 5 to 6 months.
I have applied for visitor visa for my child, and planning to go for 802 from onshore, if I get visitor visa during these Covid times. My visitor visa is still in process.
Once you get visa, you can apply for exemption from this link - Covid19 Portal


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

IamWinner said:


> Hi Vinvid,
> You can apply for visitor visa subclass 600 - Tourist stream. Not sure about the timelines though, as per homeaffairs website, they are mentioning as 5 to 6 months.
> I have applied for visitor visa for my child, and planning to go for 802 from onshore, if I get visitor visa during these Covid times. My visitor visa is still in process.
> Once you get visa, you can apply for exemption from this link - Covid19 Portal


Thanks a ton....That helps a lot


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,
Is anyone aware that a 101 application can be requested to be changed to 802 (onshore)?
Thanx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> Is anyone aware that a 101 application can be requested to be changed to 802 (onshore)?
> Thanx


Any application once lodged cannot be changed to another category
You can withdraw the existing application and submit a new one
You can apply for a refund of the application fees for the withdrawn visas but chances of getting it back are very little
If no work has been done on the application when you withdraw, DHA can refund a portion if the fees but it’s absolutely at their discretion 
Cheers


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

NB said:


> Any application once lodged cannot be changed to another category
> You can withdraw the existing application and submit a new one
> You can apply for a refund of the application fees for the withdrawn visas but chances of getting it back are very little
> If no work has been done on the application when you withdraw, DHA can refund a portion if the fees but it’s absolutely at their discretion
> Cheers


Thanx for the info, quite helpful.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dear Members, 

Need you advise on the below. We are expecting a new family member now I am left with one of the two options. 

1. Apply for visitor visa subclass 600 for the child - Tourist stream and once in Australia go for visa 802 ( onshore). I would need your advise on how much time will it take approximately to process Visa 802 plus how soon can I file 802 visa and finally once I file visa 802 can the child stay with family till the decision on visa is taken or child has to travel outside Australia and get a new visit visa after the period of visit visa is lapsed. Kindly advise. 

2. Apply for visa 101 ( Offshore) but it doesn't seem practical as the processing time ranges from 26 months - 34 months. 

Please advise on both and also advise which one is a safe option.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need you advise on the below. We are expecting a new family member now I am left with one of the two options.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can apply visitor visa from offshore, take your baby along and then can apply 802 from onshore, provided visitor visa doesn't come with 'No further stay condition'. Once you apply 802 from onshore, you will get a bridging visa so that your child can stay with you till 802 is granted. No need to apply for Visitor visa again.
Hope this resolves your query.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can apply visitor visa from offshore, take your baby along and then can apply 802 from onshore, provided visitor visa doesn't come with 'No further stay condition'. Once you apply 802 from onshore, you will get a bridging visa so that your child can stay with you till 802 is granted. No need to apply for Visitor visa again.
> Hope this resolves your query.





IamWinner said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can apply visitor visa from offshore, take your baby along and then can apply 802 from onshore, provided visitor visa doesn't come with 'No further stay condition'. Once you apply 802 from onshore, you will get a bridging visa so that your child can stay with you till 802 is granted. No need to apply for Visitor visa again.
> Hope this resolves your query.


Thanks for the reply but can you kindly explain what do you mean by "No further stay condition" is it a normal practice. Finally, how much time normally it takes to file 802 visa onshore. Is there any condition like after 2 months of arrival or any other prerequisite. 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks for the reply but can you kindly explain what do you mean by "No further stay condition" is it a normal practice. Finally, how much time normally it takes to file 802 visa onshore. Is there any condition like after 2 months of arrival or any other prerequisite.
> 
> Regards


Most tourist visas have this 8503 condition 
Only very few get without it
Know one knows on what basis they give or not not give this condition 
It cannot be predicted in advance nor can you do anything to ensure that the condition is not put
It’s plain luck
Cheers


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

NB said:


> Most tourist visas have this 8503 condition
> Only very few get without it
> Know one knows on what basis they give or not not give this condition
> It cannot be predicted in advance nor can you do anything to ensure that the condition is not put
> ...


Thanks... Can someone advise If i can file visit Visa 600 ( for the new born) and Visa 101 at the same time and can make use of both of them.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi All,
Has Anyone tried calling AHC to know the Visa 101 status ?
Your replies would greatly help .
Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks for the reply but can you kindly explain what do you mean by "No further stay condition" is it a normal practice. Finally, how much time normally it takes to file 802 visa onshore. Is there any condition like after 2 months of arrival or any other prerequisite.
> 
> Regards


You can request for a waiver for 'No further stay condition' while applying for visitor visa. 
Pls refer this thread, you will get a format of the letter which you can use to request 8503 condition waiver. : Subclass 802 - Child Visa
As seen in that thread, ppl have received visitor visa without 8503 condition.

I don't think there's any particular timeframe to apply for 802, but I may be wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi All - Does anyone know status on processing backlog for 101? Which month's applications are being processed currently? My application submitted via courier from Dubai and application registration date is 10 Jul 2020, but no update since then. Thanks.


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Vanessa.c said:


> Hi All - Does anyone know status on processing backlog for 101? Which month's applications are being processed currently? My application submitted via courier from Dubai and application registration date is 10 Jul 2020, but no update since then. Thanks.


i requested information from DOHA regardings visa grants for the month of oct, from 1st-oct till 31-oct they issued 16 visa


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

ch.zawar6 said:


> i requested information from DOHA regardings visa grants for the month of oct, from 1st-oct till 31-oct they issued 16 visa


thanks. how do you apply for such information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vanessa.c said:


> thanks. how do you apply for such information?


You can submit a freedom of information request
You can google and find out the process
Cheers


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

NB said:


> You can submit a freedom of information request
> You can google and find out the process
> Cheers


Thanks.


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

i am applying for child 101 visa for new born and i am offshore. i have following two questions.

1) how do i need to pay for this application?
a- i have gone to my immiaccount and then choose "pre-pay visa application charge" and in the list of drop down which "processing office" do i need to choose. I am attaching screen shot.
b- Also who is main applicant? is it me or child? child is 4 months old.

2) In form 40CH, part K they have asked "about your home", is it present home where we are living now (offshore) and then in same part its asked in Q69 "Will the child you are sponsoring be living with you in the same dwelling?", i answered Yes. But isn't its confusing? are they asking here for Australia home but isn't it offshore application?

PS: Other family members wife/me & First kid already have 189 PR
*
YOUR HELP IN ABOVE MATTERS IS HIGHLY APPRECIATED I AM CONFUSED AND FRUSTRATED!*


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hadi789 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i am applying for child 101 visa for new born and i am offshore. i have following two questions.
> 
> ...


1.I choose processing office WA office(west Australia), below is the link which will show you WA office is Perth office and Main applicant is your child.
2. Regarding Form 40CH, I use my current address.






Contact us


Find the nearest service location to you in the list of our offices across the world




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Vinvid said:


> Hi All,
> Please share your thoughts .
> I am still waiting for my daughter's visa 101.
> In the mean while what are the other best options to reach Australia under visiting visa category ?
> ...


 Sailing in the same boat! i did apply for Subclass 600 for my Son. I think it took like 15 - 20 days for the visa to come through. 
Yes, if you bring the kid on subclass 600, you need to exit and re-enter if the PR visa is processed while the kid is in Australia. There was a travel bubble between Aus and Nz (not sure if it still exists). If it does we can go to Nz and come back.
Visa Exemption ?? not sure what this is


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Sailing in the same boat! i did apply for Subclass 600 for my Son. I think it took like 15 - 20 days for the visa to come through.
> Yes, if you bring the kid on subclass 600, you need to exit and re-enter if the PR visa is processed while the kid is in Australia. There was a travel bubble between Aus and Nz (not sure if it still exists). If it does we can go to Nz and come back.
> Visa Exemption ?? not sure what this is


Hi,

By the way did you get insurance for the child travelling on visit visa 600, if yes, can you advise the Insurer details used ?

Thanx


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks... Can someone advise If i can file visit Visa 600 ( for the new born) and Visa 101 at the same time and can make use of both of them.


Go for Tourist/Visitor Visa and apply for 802 after reaching here. This would be the best option, as you can apply for Medicare as soon as you get the bridging visa.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the way did you get insurance for the child travelling on visit visa 600, if yes, can you advise the Insurer details used ?
> 
> Thanx


not yet, planning to get it soon!


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Sailing in the same boat! i did apply for Subclass 600 for my Son. I think it took like 15 - 20 days for the visa to come through.
> Yes, if you bring the kid on subclass 600, you need to exit and re-enter if the PR visa is processed while the kid is in Australia. There was a travel bubble between Aus and Nz (not sure if it still exists). If it does we can go to Nz and come back.
> Visa Exemption ?? not sure what this is


Do we need to go for medicals again for visitor visa if we already applied 101? Also is this an online application or do we need to visit vfs office?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Vanessa.c said:


> thanks. how do you apply for such information?


Hey Vanessa, you can do what NB has suggested or go to google and simply type Disclosure logs 2020 and it will have the info for all visa types


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Vinvid said:


> Hi All,
> Has Anyone tried calling AHC to know the Visa 101 status ?
> Your replies would greatly help .
> Thanks


Hi Vinvid, my Wife called AHC Chennai and they said they cannot give any info over the phone. But they asked her to write an email to AHC and they are sure to reply. Sent an email yesterday. Will keep you posted!


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

nmani said:


> Do we need to go for medicals again for visitor visa if we already applied 101? Also is this an online application or do we need to visit vfs office?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


If you have already done medicals for 101, i think you can give them the same HAP ID (not sure though). But when i called immigration to check they said i can give the same HAP ID (from Subclass 600), if a CO asks for medicals on my son's PR ( i think it should not be more than 12 months)


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> not yet, planning to get it soon!


Thanx, do advise once you get it.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> If you have already done medicals for 101, i think you can give them the same HAP ID (not sure though). But when i called immigration to check they said i can give the same HAP ID (from Subclass 600), if a CO asks for medicals on my son's PR ( i think it should not be more than 12 months)


And is this application completely online or do we need to visit vfs office?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

If we travel to Australia with the child on tourist visa and if the medicals expire, can we get the medicals done again in Australia or that needs to be done only in India or wherever we applied for the visa? 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nmani said:


> If we travel to Australia with the child on tourist visa and if the medicals expire, can we get the medicals done again in Australia or that needs to be done only in India or wherever we applied for the visa?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


If asked for, you can complete your medicals wherever you are, as long as the medical center is an approved one by DHA


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> If asked for, you can complete your medicals wherever you are, as long as the medical center is an approved one by DHA


Thanks. Is 600 visitor visa an online application or do we need to visit vfs office?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Sailing in the same boat! i did apply for Subclass 600 for my Son. I think it took like 15 - 20 days for the visa to come through.
> Yes, if you bring the kid on subclass 600, you need to exit and re-enter if the PR visa is processed while the kid is in Australia. There was a travel bubble between Aus and Nz (not sure if it still exists). If it does we can go to Nz and come back.
> Visa Exemption ?? not sure what this is


Hi, 
In terms of visit visa 600, the medical is asked by DOH with a HAP ID, or should we just get it done and submit with the visit visa application?. Not sure though is it possible to get an appointment without HAP ID.
Thank you


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nmani said:


> Thanks. Is 600 visitor visa an online application or do we need to visit vfs office?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Visitor Visa 600 is an online application


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> In terms of visit visa 600, the medical is asked by DOH with a HAP ID, or should we just get it done and submit with the visit visa application?. Not sure though is it possible to get an appointment without HAP ID.
> Thank you


No, you can only do it after getting a HAP ID. You may book an appointment early though, if the waiting period is very long, however when you present yourself for the test, you need to have the HAP ID.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> No, you can only do it after getting a HAP ID. You may book an appointment early though, if the waiting period is very long, however when you present yourself for the test, you need to have the HAP ID.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

nmani said:


> And is this application completely online or do we need to visit vfs office?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


subclass 600 is Online


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> No, you can only do it after getting a HAP ID. You may book an appointment early though, if the waiting period is very long, however when you present yourself for the test, you need to have the HAP ID.


Yes, but a small update on that! Upon submitting the application, i guess there is a link called 'schedule your medical examination' once you click that it generates a letter which will have the HAP ID. Book an appointment and take the letter with the necessary documents asked. In my case, i got the exam scheduled the next day (as date was available in the hospital) of submitting the application, and the result was uploaded the next day after the examination.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Yes, but a small update on that! Upon submitting the application, i guess there is a link called 'schedule your medical examination' once you click that it generates a letter which will have the HAP ID. Book an appointment and take the letter with the necessary documents asked. In my case, i got the exam scheduled the next day (as date was available in the hospital) of submitting the application, and the result was uploaded the next day after the examination.


Hi Shriram,

When did you apply for visitor visa? Was it during Covid times that you got visa in 15-20 days?

Thanks.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hey Vanessa, you can do what NB has suggested or go to google and simply type Disclosure logs 2020 and it will have the info for all visa types


Thanks alot. Very helpful tip.


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Sailing in the same boat! i did apply for Subclass 600 for my Son. I think it took like 15 - 20 days for the visa to come through.
> Yes, if you bring the kid on subclass 600, you need to exit and re-enter if the PR visa is processed while the kid is in Australia. There was a travel bubble between Aus and Nz (not sure if it still exists). If it does we can go to Nz and come back.
> Visa Exemption ?? not sure what this is


You need to apply visa exemption for your child. I got exemption for my daughter as her PR process is taking time. Have applied visitor visa 101 , CO asked to submit all medical records and discharge summary. Waiting for their response.

Thanks


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

Madhsuhk said:


> You need to apply visa exemption for your child. I got exemption for my daughter as her PR process is taking time. Have applied visitor visa 600 , CO asked to submit all medical records and discharge summary. Waiting for their response.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Madhsuhk said:


> You need to apply visa exemption for your child. I got exemption for my daughter as her PR process is taking time. Have applied visitor visa 101 , CO asked to submit all medical records and discharge summary. Waiting for their response.
> 
> Thanks


When did you apply 101 visa and when did you apply for the tourist visa? In how many days did you get the tourist visa? Did you travel to Australia with your child? How are you planning to move out of Australia if CO contacts you before granting the visa?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

nmani said:


> When did you apply 101 visa and when did you apply for the tourist visa? In how many days did you get the tourist visa? Did you travel to Australia with your child? How are you planning to move out of Australia if CO contacts you before granting the visa?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


We had applied 101 in Jan 2020. Tourist visa 20 days back, were asked for more documents 10 days post we applied. I didn't get visa yes but got exemption which is required if baby is travelling with visitor visa. I heard tht when PR decision is made tht time applicant should be outside of Australia. NOT SURE how we will move out of Australia at tht time. 

Any idea for PR how much time is taking during this pandemic. CO asked to submit pcc as ours got expired. We submitted 10 days back but no response post that.

Thanks.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

IamWinner said:


> Hi Shriram,
> 
> When did you apply for visitor visa? Was it during Covid times that you got visa in 15-20 days?
> 
> Thanks.


October


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> October


Thanks


----------



## paula2408 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi! Just want to ask I applied for my daughter's visa in the Philippines last Nov 2018 but there are still no updates. Is there an email where I can contact AUS Immigration regarding her application? the last update from us is asking for other additional documents but after that, there's no update anymore. She's 21 yrs old when I applied for her visa but she is dependent on me and currently studying. Any information can help. Thank you so much


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied visitor visa 600 for my child with the intention to apply 802 visa from onshore. But due to some circumstances I am unable to travel soon. Can I apply Child visa 101 parallely while visitor visa application is still in process?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied visitor visa 600 for my child with the intention to apply 802 visa from onshore. But due to some circumstances I am unable to travel soon. Can I apply Child visa 101 parallely while visitor visa application is still in process?
> 
> Thanks.


You can apply as many visas as you want
But each visa that is issued, cancels the previous issued visas
So be very sure of what’s happening so that the visitor visa doesn’t cancel the 802 visa if both are issued in quick succession 
Cheers


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

New Guidelines from Early 2021 - Temporary concession to allow applicants to remain in Australia to progress their visa i.e. if anyone applies for child visa 101 and in Australia at the time of visa decision, it is now not required to move outside Australia to get decision on his visa. More details at Further changes to support Family visa applicants


I think it is relief for those who have applied for child visa 101 and get their child(ren) in Australia on visitor visa due to long delay of child visa.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

I have a question in filling up Form 1229 for applying visitors visa for my child. In Part A childs details, the first question "Purpose of travel to Australia" what should I answer? Since this is a visitor visa shall I select temporary visit or since this application is in addition to already processing 101 visa should I select both?









Also, along with this application do I need to attach both parents passport copy or only the copy of the parent who is not accompanying the child i.e in this case father since he is already in Aus?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

nmani said:


> I have a question in filling up Form 1229 for applying visitors visa for my child. In Part A childs details, the first question "Purpose of travel to Australia" what should I answer? Since this is a visitor visa shall I select temporary visit or since this application is in addition to already processing 101 visa should I select both?
> View attachment 98701
> 
> 
> Also, along with this application do I need to attach both parents passport copy or only the copy of the parent who is not accompanying the child i.e in this case father since he is already in Aus?


I selected temporary visit since this form we are filling for visitor visa. 
Also, I attached passport copy of both parents. Better to provide more documents rather than less.
Thanks.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> I selected temporary visit since this form we are filling for visitor visa.
> Also, I attached passport copy of both parents. Better to provide more documents rather than less.
> Thanks.


Thank you. So as part of this application I am attaching the following documents. 
Form 1229
Child's birth certificate
Child's passport first and last pages
Parents passport copies
Father's 3 months bank statement and pay slips
Invitation letter

Hope these would be sufficient.


Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

nmani said:


> Thank you. So as part of this application I am attaching the following documents.
> Form 1229
> Child's birth certificate
> Child's passport first and last pages
> ...


These documents look fine. Also attach parents visa copies.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> These documents look fine. Also attach parents visa copies.


Thank you

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

nmani said:


> Thank you. So as part of this application I am attaching the following documents.
> Form 1229
> Child's birth certificate
> Child's passport first and last pages
> ...


In my case, apart from above mentioned documents they asked me to submit all medical reports of my prenatal including discharge summary. 

Not sure if they are asking to everyone. Incase any documents needed they will contact via mail/ immi account 

Thanks


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Madhsuhk said:


> In my case, apart from above mentioned documents they asked me to submit all medical reports of my prenatal including discharge summary.
> 
> Not sure if they are asking to everyone. Incase any documents needed they will contact via mail/ immi account
> 
> Thanks


Yes. They asked for those reports for my child's 101 visa. Not sure if they will ask even for visitors visa.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

nmani said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


One more question. Can I submit account statement or proof of balance statement downloaded from online bank portal or does it need to be a copy signed and stamped by the bank? Not sure if that is provided by Australian banks.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

nmani said:


> One more question. Can I submit account statement or proof of balance statement downloaded from online bank portal or does it need to be a copy signed and stamped by the bank? Not sure if that is provided by Australian banks.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Australian Bank online statement is accepted by DHA, no issues with that.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Vinvid, my Wife called AHC Chennai and they said they cannot give any info over the phone. But they asked her to write an email to AHC and they are sure to reply. Sent an email yesterday. Will keep you posted!


Hi Shriram,
Did you receive any response ?
I got a response saying it is under Active Consideration .
No clue , what that means ..and got no timeline .
Thanks


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

nmani said:


> Yes. They asked for those reports for my child's 101 visa. Not sure if they will ask even for visitors visa.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


In my case, they didn't ask for 101 but for visitor visa they did. I think it depends on them.

Thanks


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Madhsuhk said:


> In my case, they didn't ask for 101 but for visitor visa they did. I think it depends on them.
> 
> Thanks


Did you get any response post that? When did you apply for visitor visa?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Australian Bank online statement is accepted by DHA, no issues with that.


Thank you

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

nmani said:


> Did you get any response post that? When did you apply for visitor visa?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Yes, Got visitor visa and exemption too. For 101, no response post submitted extra asked documents. Dont know how.long it is going to take as we applied 101 in Jan 2020


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

Is medical for child required if 600 tourist visa is applied for 6 months ? I heard that medical must be done when applying for 12 months visa.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

msk123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is medical for child required if 600 tourist visa is applied for 6 months ? I heard that medical must be done when applying for 12 months visa.


Medical is required for 6 month visa as well. We get an auto-generated mail asking for health assessment on applying visa more than 3 months.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Can someone please help me with visitor visa application for my new born child. I m PR and currently living n working in Qatar. 101 visa is already in progress which might take cery long.
1) which type of subclass 600 .. family sponsored or subclass 600 outside australia?
2) what are documents required?
3) should i apply online through my immi account or paper application?

Thanks in advance for support


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

HI All, Regarding Documents Certification have questions

1. 101 Page mentions that child passport size photographs also needs to be certified . But will it be self attesttio or by notary . If by notary , how the stamps and other details will come on small size.
2. Does Sponsor ( Father ) Financial documents also needs to be certified ?
3. Does Sponsor(Father ) passport size photos also required ?

Just to confirm , below documents only needs to be certified , pls suggest if anything elese needs

1. Child - Passport copy , birth certificate, identity document
2. Father - passport copy
3. Mother - Passport copy


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

I am glad to announce that we received subclass 101 grant today 8th Dec 2020 for our Child  Below are the timelines:
Applied: 11 Feb-2020
Medical done: 21 Feb 2020
Additional Docs(Pre natal records/PCC) request: 27 OCT 2020
PCC/ Pre natal records submitted: 28 Oct 2020
GRANT Received : 8th Dec 2020.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

wow..congrats dear seems they started processing visas


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

sdperth said:


> I am glad to announce that we received subclass 101 grant today 8th Dec 2020 for our Child  Below are the timelines:
> Applied: 11 Feb-2020
> Medical done: 21 Feb 2020
> Additional Docs(Pre natal records/PCC) request: 27 OCT 2020
> ...


Oh wow congratulations. Finally one major hurdle crossed. Happy for you.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

sdperth said:


> I am glad to announce that we received subclass 101 grant today 8th Dec 2020 for our Child  Below are the timelines:
> Applied: 11 Feb-2020
> Medical done: 21 Feb 2020
> Additional Docs(Pre natal records/PCC) request: 27 OCT 2020
> ...


Many many Congratulations... 👏👏👏


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

sdperth said:


> I am glad to announce that we received subclass 101 grant today 8th Dec 2020 for our Child  Below are the timelines:
> Applied: 11 Feb-2020
> Medical done: 21 Feb 2020
> Additional Docs(Pre natal records/PCC) request: 27 OCT 2020
> ...


Did you or your spouse get any call from the CO before grant?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

sdperth said:


> I am glad to announce that we received subclass 101 grant today 8th Dec 2020 for our Child  Below are the timelines:
> Applied: 11 Feb-2020
> Medical done: 21 Feb 2020
> Additional Docs(Pre natal records/PCC) request: 27 OCT 2020
> ...


Congratulations.
I had also submitted additional documents on 16th November. Waiting for their response.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Madhsuhk said:


> Congratulations.
> I had also submitted additional documents on 16th November. Waiting for their response.


When did you apply? I applied on 11 March and submitted additional documents on 3rd November. Waiting for response.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

nmani said:


> Did you or your spouse get any call from the CO before grant?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


No, we did not receive any call. It was direct grant.


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

nmani said:


> When did you apply? I applied on 11 March and submitted additional documents on 3rd November. Waiting for response.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


I applied in feb 2020.


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

sdperth said:


> I am glad to announce that we received subclass 101 grant today 8th Dec 2020 for our Child  Below are the timelines:
> Applied: 11 Feb-2020
> Medical done: 21 Feb 2020
> Additional Docs(Pre natal records/PCC) request: 27 OCT 2020
> ...


Did u receive grant letter on mail. I also got mail today for grant but no attachment. How to get the letter. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## sdperth (Oct 21, 2020)

Madhsuhk said:


> Did u receive grant letter on mail. I also got mail today for grant but no attachment. How to get the letter. Please help.
> 
> Thanks


They don't send attachment it's included in the email Just print email copy as visa evidence.


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

sdperth said:


> They don't send attachment it's included in the email Just print email copy as visa evidence.


Thanks for the reply. I just checked email. They mentioned to check on VEVO for visa details. I entered number and got letter overthere.


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Madhsuhk said:


> Thanks for the reply. I just checked email. They mentioned to check on VEVO for visa details. I entered number and got letter overthere.


Congratulations. Who's next? This is raising hopes. Fingers crossed 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

many congratulations madhsuhk and sdperth !! hopefully others will also gets sooner !!


----------



## Hasanfiaz (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Mates,
I submitted the application for visa subclass 101 of my new born child on 29th September 2020. But I have not received medical request till now. Someone else in this group going through similar phase? After submitting visa application, how much time it takes to get medical request?


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

Hasanfiaz said:


> Hi Mates,
> I submitted the application for visa subclass 101 of my new born child on 29th September 2020. But I have not received medical request till now. Someone else in this group going through similar phase? After submitting visa application, how much time it takes to get medical request?


Please refer to page number 89. Somebody already replied on this query. We also didn't get HAP id. We came to know tht people are getting HAP id in 2 to 3 days post submission of application. So when we raised an enquiry for the same through the enquiry form ,we got a reply within 3/4 days stating that our HAP Id was already sent to us in 10 days from the day of our application. For some reason their emails don't reach and it's always best to raise and get the details through the enquiry form. Don't wait any longer.
Please check the post on page 89 for more details.
Thank.


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

Madhsuhk said:


> Please refer to page number 89. Somebody already replied on this query. We also didn't get HAP id. We came to know tht people are getting HAP id in 2 to 3 days post submission of application. So when we raised an enquiry for the same through the enquiry form ,we got a reply within 3/4 days stating that our HAP Id was already sent to us in 10 days from the day of our application. For some reason their emails don't reach and it's always best to raise and get the details through the enquiry form. Don't wait any longer.
> Please check the post on page 89 for more details.
> Thank.


No one has received medical request who have submitted application to Perth office.

Earlier it was submitted via VFS and people used to get medical request in a week or so ( PRE COVID ERA).


----------



## Madhsuhk (Nov 19, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> No one has received medical request who have submitted application to Perth office.
> 
> Earlier it was submitted via VFS and people used to get medical request in a week or so ( PRE COVID ERA).


Ok. Thanks for updating. I didn't know this. My application was submitted via VFS.( Pre covid )


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

I lodged 101 application from my child last month, The courier was delivered to Perth WA office on 11th November 2020. 
I have been waiting for notification since then but no response yet. Could someone clarify, how much longer should I wait for a notification of the authorities that they have received my application? 

Also, is it possible to get the child medical done in advance? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

makp said:


> I lodged 101 application from my child last month, The courier was delivered to Perth WA office on 11th November 2020.
> I have been waiting for notification since then but no response yet. Could someone clarify, how much longer should I wait for a notification of the authorities that they have received my application?
> 
> Also, is it possible to get the child medical done in advance?
> ...


You may check spam folder if have received acknolwedgment else can contact them for confirmation. For child medicals , needs to have HAP ID which would be issued by concerned authority only.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> You may check spam folder if have received acknolwedgment else can contact them for confirmation. For child medicals , needs to have HAP ID which would be issued by concerned authority only.


Nothing in spam folder. Contact them where?
Contact us lists a telephone and a bunch of forms for compliments, complaints, and suggestions.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

makp said:


> I lodged 101 application from my child last month, The courier was delivered to Perth WA office on 11th November 2020.
> I have been waiting for notification since then but no response yet. Could someone clarify, how much longer should I wait for a notification of the authorities that they have received my application?
> 
> Also, is it possible to get the child medical done in advance?
> ...


No need to worry just wait. I got acknoweldge ment mail after 2 months of receipt of the courier. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

makp said:


> I lodged 101 application from my child last month, The courier was delivered to Perth WA office on 11th November 2020.
> I have been waiting for notification since then but no response yet. Could someone clarify, how much longer should I wait for a notification of the authorities that they have received my application?
> 
> Also, is it possible to get the child medical done in advance?
> ...


I have lodged my Son Application on september 2020, next month which is October 8th 2020, got a acknowledgement notification..and i still waiting for further updates..


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

Hasanfiaz said:


> Hi Mates,
> I submitted the application for visa subclass 101 of my new born child on 29th September 2020. But I have not received medical request till now. Someone else in this group going through similar phase? After submitting visa application, how much time it takes to get medical request?


Yes..I am on same boat..Lodged application 101 visa..got acknowledgement on oct 8th..after that no update received..


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Team, 

We all know that the processing time for the Visa 101 as per the home affairs is between 26-30 Months can someone tell what was the processing time for the same per-corona times...and can we expect this to drop to 8-10 months mid next year...
Need to hear some opinion from the members..as I am in a dilemma whether to apply for 101 or visa 600 and then 802 for my newborn family member..


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Did anyone who applied in March from India got the visa? Any updates from New Delhi?

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaycee29 (Dec 15, 2020)

Child Visa Subclass 101 timeline:


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Jaycee29 said:


> Child Visa Subclass 101 timeline:
> Applicant: From the Philippines
> Visa application date: 11 May 2020 (sent to DOHA Perth via Auspost)
> Aknowledgement Letter: 14 May 2020
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Jaycee29 said:


> Child Visa Subclass 101 timeline:
> Applicant: From the Philippines
> Visa application date: 11 May 2020 (sent to DOHA Perth via Auspost)
> Aknowledgement Letter: 14 May 2020
> ...


many congratulations !! looks like Dec is lucky as more visas are been granted ....


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Feels good to see that 101 grants picking up speed...


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,

I may be asking a question that has already been answered here. But, can someone tell me whether I can apply for 101 visa online, or should it necessarily be through courier/post? What I understand is that I need to complete the 2 forms and courier to Perth, isn't it? And then make the payment through IMMI? Please someone explain as I'm planning to apply for my baby born outside Australia. Thanks


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may be asking a question that has already been answered here. But, can someone tell me whether I can apply for 101 visa online, or should it necessarily be through courier/post? What I understand is that I need to complete the 2 forms and courier to Perth, isn't it? And then make the payment through IMMI? Please someone explain as I'm planning to apply for my baby born outside Australia. Thanks


101 can be applied only via post. You will have to pay the amount first and include the receipt of payment with other documents.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

sangakkara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may be asking a question that has already been answered here. But, can someone tell me whether I can apply for 101 visa online, or should it necessarily be through courier/post? What I understand is that I need to complete the 2 forms and courier to Perth, isn't it? And then make the payment through IMMI? Please someone explain as I'm planning to apply for my baby born outside Australia. Thanks


please refer 101 process on immigration site. it's mentioned very clearly on the paper application process.. You need to download below forms and attach supporting documents, pay the application fees and print receipt. Attest the documents and then courier to perth office as per mentioned on website. there is no processing happening except at perth centre. 

40CH , 47 CH , 1229 , Payment Receipt , Child & Parent supporting documents with attestation where applicable.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

rohitgupta007 said:


> please refer 101 process on immigration site. it's mentioned very clearly on the paper application process.. You need to download below forms and attach supporting documents, pay the application fees and print receipt. Attest the documents and then courier to perth office as per mentioned on website. there is no processing happening except at perth centre.
> 
> 40CH , 47 CH , 1229 , Payment Receipt , Child & Parent supporting documents with attestation where applicable.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Yusra Afzal (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,
I need advice regarding my child. I applied child visa in the start of the dec 2020. But in the mid of 2021 my Pr ist entry date will b expire. I decide to apply for visit visa for my child and wait for the decision. But i have doubt about the visit visa refusal. How many chances about to visa refusal?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Yusra Afzal said:


> Hi,
> I need advice regarding my child. I applied child visa in the start of the dec 2020. But in the mid of 2021 my Pr ist entry date will b expire. I decide to apply for visit visa for my child and wait for the decision. But i have doubt about the visit visa refusal. How many chances about to visa refusal?


I dont think so visa will be refused. I also want to apply visit visa for my child due to 101 visa delays ... can you please guide me which docs u submitted for visit visa and which catogary u slected ..family sponsored??


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I dont think so visa will be refused. I also want to apply visit visa for my child due to 101 visa delays ... can you please guide me which docs u submitted for visit visa and which catogary u slected ..family sponsored??


 I am also in situation. need to apply for visit visa for my child..please post it here if you get any info like any other sources..


----------



## Yusra Afzal (Dec 14, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I dont think so visa will be refused. I also want to apply visit visa for my child due to 101 visa delays ... can you please guide me which docs u submitted for visit visa and which catogary u slected ..family sponsored??


Yes we select family sponsored category. I m also collected the doc not apply yet.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Yusra Afzal said:


> Yes we select family sponsored category. I m also collected the doc not apply yet.


R u going to apply online through your immi account or paper application? Also if you can help wirh regards to what docs need to be submitted !!


----------



## Yusra Afzal (Dec 14, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> R u going to apply online through your immi account or paper application? Also if you can help wirh regards to what docs need to be submitted !!


I apply paper application. 
Doc required for:
Form 1229
Child birth certificate 
Child passport ist page and Lst page
Parents passport copies 
Father 3 month bank statement and pay slips 
Invitation letters if you apply from home country


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

Yusra Afzal said:


> I apply paper application.
> Doc required for:
> Form 1229
> Child birth certificate
> ...


if we apply paper application it might be delay..please check once before going paper application for Subclass 600


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Jaycee29 said:


> Child Visa Subclass 101 timeline:
> Applicant: From the Philippines
> Visa application date: 11 May 2020 (sent to DOHA Perth via Auspost)
> Aknowledgement Letter: 14 May 2020
> ...


----------



## Yusra Afzal (Dec 14, 2020)

I send Complete checklist available on home affairs website.
I send ny doc on 1st dec by DHL from pakistan and they received on 8th dec but still i didn't get any acknowledgement mail.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Yusra Afzal said:


> I send Complete checklist available on home affairs website.
> I send ny doc on 1st dec by DHL from pakistan and they received on 8th dec but still i didn't get any acknowledgement mail.


Thanks for the reply and best wishes for a smooth process.

I just want to know whether did you give any pre natal records for your baby as many were asked by CO later on in the process?


----------



## Yusra Afzal (Dec 14, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks for the reply and best wishes for a smooth process.
> 
> I just want to know whether did you give any pre natal records for your baby as many were asked by CO later on in the process?


No it asked later on in the process when Co assign for the case.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

whats the processing time for visitor visa those who recently applied. and are they giving it for 3/6 months or 12 months also.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> whats the processing time for visitor visa those who recently applied. and are they giving it for 3/6 months or 12 months also.


They are not issuing any visitors visa till the borders reopen
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> They are not issuing any visitors visa till the borders reopen
> Cheers


i saw someone posted who got visitor visa for child where parents had PR. awaiting if others can share who recently applied.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> i saw someone posted who got visitor visa for child where parents had PR. awaiting if others can share who recently applied.


Such cases are unique to PR holders who had a new born baby outside Australia
Do you fall in that category?
Cheers


----------



## Leonardoposada (Dec 22, 2020)

farhan125 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> We all know that the processing time for the Visa 101 as per the home affairs is between 26-30 Months can someone tell what was the processing time for the same per-corona times...and can we expect this to drop to 8-10 months mid next year...
> Need to hear some opinion from the members..as I am in a dilemma whether to apply for 101 or visa 600 and then 802 for my newborn family member..


The processing time before covid19 was maximum between 8 months to 15 months , after they changed the processing time


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

My daughter's 101 visa got granted today.
Application date: March 11
Request for medicals: March 12
Medicals done: March 16
Request for additional medical records: November 2
Visa grant: December 23


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

nmani said:


> My daughter's 101 visa got granted today.
> Application date: March 11
> Request for medicals: March 12
> Medicals done: March 16
> ...


It was mentioned in the visa grant letter that we need to inform if there is any change in contact details including address.
"You are required to tell us about any changes to your details as soon as possible. These changes may include your name, passport, contact details, address or family members. If you do not notify us of your new details, this can have serious consequences for you. " 
Does this mean we need to inform DFAT when she moves to Australia and also every time we change address?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmani said:


> It was mentioned in the visa grant letter that we need to inform if there is any change in contact details including address.
> "You are required to tell us about any changes to your details as soon as possible. These changes may include your name, passport, contact details, address or family members. If you do not notify us of your new details, this can have serious consequences for you. "
> Does this mean we need to inform DFAT when she moves to Australia and also every time we change address?


Just inform once when she moves to Australia 
After that it’s not required 
Cheers


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

nmani said:


> My daughter's 101 visa got granted today.
> Application date: March 11
> Request for medicals: March 12
> Medicals done: March 16
> ...


Congratulations Nmani! 👍


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

nmani said:


> My daughter's 101 visa got granted today.
> Application date: March 11
> Request for medicals: March 12
> Medicals done: March 16
> ...


Congrats


----------



## hridesh2208 (Dec 23, 2020)

Guys, please help me to find a wise solution for my problem. I am in the Middle east with 3 years still remaining of my PR entry expiry but now i am planning to move to AUS in next 2-3 months. However, i have my 2 years son for whom i still need to apply 101 visa. I couldn't apply this whole year due to lockdown and restrictions.

Is it a wise decision to apply visitor visa 600 online for 12 months(with medicals) and then go for onshore 802 visa after we land in Australia?
If yes, are they giving visitor visa to such cases where parents have PR and they need to enter AUS now? How long it is usually taking these days?
If i get visitor visa 600 for my son, what is the maximum time before i need to use that visa to enter AUS?
After getting visa, do i need to take exemption for my son to travel with us even when he is just 2 years old?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hridesh2208 said:


> Guys, please help me to find a wise solution for my problem. I am in the Middle east with 3 years still remaining of my PR entry expiry but now i am planning to move to AUS in next 2-3 months. However, i have my 2 years son for whom i still need to apply 101 visa. I couldn't apply this whole year due to lockdown and restrictions.
> 
> Is it a wise decision to apply visitor visa 600 online for 12 months(with medicals) and then go for onshore 802 visa after we land in Australia?
> If yes, are they giving visitor visa to such cases where parents have PR and they need to enter AUS now? How long it is usually taking these days?
> ...


1. Yes
You have to make sure that there is no 8503 condition on the visitors visa.
If it’s there, you have to try to get it removed so that you can apply for the 802 onshore and get a bridging visa
2. Visas are being issued to newborns but time would depend on where you are applying
3. You have to enter within the time given in the visa
4. You need to take an exemption. But if you are granted a visa, then in all probability, exemption will be granted too
Cheers


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

tiwary.r said:


> Congratulations Nmani! 👍


Thank you


NB said:


> Just inform once when she moves to Australia


Thank you. I just observed that this clause is there even on my PR and I haven't informed after I migrated to Australia. Do I need to inform them of my address and contact details change? Its already 6 months since I moved.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nmani said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you. I just observed that this clause is there even on my PR and I haven't informed after I migrated to Australia. Do I need to inform them of my address and contact details change? Its already 6 months since I moved.


You can do it, if you want even now 
It’s just for statistics 
Cheers


----------



## hridesh2208 (Dec 23, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Yes
> You have to make sure that there is no 8503 condition on the visitors visa.
> If it’s there, you have to try to get it removed so that you can apply for the 802 onshore and get a bridging visa
> 2. Visas are being issued to newborns but time would depend on where you are applying
> ...



Thank you so much. One question, just for clarification.

For the child visa 101, they require PCCs for me and my wife which is ok as we still in the same country for which PCC is required so it is easy to get PCC now. However, for 802 visa, i checked the documents list, they will request PCC for my current resident country as well. I am planning to take the updated PCCs again before leaving this country but if I apply 802 after 6months or 1 year, how i am supposed to get new PCC for my current residence country? Usually PCC is only issued in my current residence country if I am here, Once i leave this country there is no way they are going to issue any PCC. How i am supposed to deal with this? Can anybody help pls?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hridesh2208 said:


> Thank you so much. One question, just for clarification.
> 
> For the child visa 101, they require PCCs for me and my wife which is ok as we still in the same country for which PCC is required so it is easy to get PCC now. However, for 802 visa, i checked the documents list, they will request PCC for my current resident country as well. I am planning to take the updated PCCs again before leaving this country but if I apply 802 after 6months or 1 year, how i am supposed to get new PCC for my current residence country? Usually PCC is only issued in my current residence country if I am here, Once i leave this country there is no way they are going to issue any PCC. How i am supposed to deal with this? Can anybody help pls?


Which country?
If you can prove to DHA with evidence that you are not eligible to get a pcc once you leave the country, you can get an exemption 
But your evidence has to be rock solid
Cheers


----------



## hridesh2208 (Dec 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Which country?
> If you can prove to DHA with evidence that you are not eligible to get a pcc once you leave the country, you can get an exemption
> But your evidence has to be rock solid
> Cheers


 Saudi Arabia. Will the PCC that i will take just before leaving from here won't work? Because technically, that's the PCC of all my stay here..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hridesh2208 said:


> Saudi Arabia. Will the PCC that i will take just before leaving from here won't work? Because technically, that's the PCC of all my stay here..


The pcc will be valid for 1 year from the date of issue
If you are able to use it within 1 year, it will work, but if your grant is beyond one year, then the CO may ask you to submit a fresh one, even if you have not travelled to SA since then
It’s totally the discretion of the CO to ask or waive
Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

nmani said:


> My daughter's 101 visa got granted today.
> Application date: March 11
> Request for medicals: March 12
> Medicals done: March 16
> ...



Congratulations. What is the first entry date for your child?


----------



## Dan134 (Dec 27, 2020)

nmani said:


> My daughter's 101 visa got granted today.
> Application date: March 11
> Request for medicals: March 12
> Medicals done: March 16
> ...


Hi,

Congrats for the visa grant, need your help as m going to start the application process and would be great if you can let me know what all documents you submitted while applying for 101 visa.

Thanks


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Vinvid said:


> Hi Shriram,
> Did you receive any response ?
> I got a response saying it is under Active Consideration .
> No clue , what that means ..and got no timeline .
> Thanks


Hi Vinvid,

Sorry, i have not been following this page for some days now, hence the delay in reply. 

Yes, She did get a reply but a very generic one is what i heard from her. No timelines!! Strange part is they still havent requested for medicals, not sure why!


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Congratulations. What is the first entry date for your child?


Thank you. IED is December 2021

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

Dan134 said:


> Congrats for the visa grant, need your help as m going to start the application process and would be great if you can let me know what all documents you submitted while applying for 101 visa.


Hi. Thank you. These are the documents that I have submitted for my child's visa.
Marriage Certificate 
Birth Certificate 
Child's passport
Mothers Passport 
Fathers Passport 
PCC From Passport Office(INDIA) 
Childs passport photos
Record Of Landing in Australia (boarding passes)
Fathers Appointment letter
Pay slips
Copy Of Fixed Deposit Receipts 
Bankers Confirmation Letter 

Along with forms 40ch, 47ch and 1229


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Yusra Afzal said:


> No it asked later on in the process when Co assign for the case.


hi,

could you please let me know what did you put for "nature of the legal right in form 40ch"?


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

nmani said:


> Hi. Thank you. These are the documents that I have submitted for my child's visa.
> Marriage Certificate
> Birth Certificate
> Child's passport
> ...


Thanks buddy, appreciated your reply.
I have few more doubts and will be glad if you could help.
1) what should i write in nature of the legal right section in 40ch form?
2)did you attest all the above document including boarding passes?
3)How much amount is required in financial deposits as proof of financial support?
4) I am planning to courier the document to below address via DHL, is there phone number available of their office which can be mentioned when sending the courier?
Department of Immigration and Border Protection Child and Other Family Processing Centre 
Wellington Central 836 Wellington Street 
WEST PERTH WA 6005


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. Yes
> You have to make sure that there is no 8503 condition on the visitors visa.
> If it’s there, you have to try to get it removed so that you can apply for the 802 onshore and get a bridging visa
> 2. Visas are being issued to newborns but time would depend on where you are applying
> ...


Dear NB,

How much fund is required to be shown as financial support in bank statements while applying for subclass 101.


----------



## suraj.chandegave (Dec 30, 2020)

PCC for parents

I am in process of applying Child 101 visa for my 6 month old daughter from INDIA. Me and my wife already hold 189 PR Visa granted in May 2019. I have below query about PCC for parent.

Do I need to send PCC for both the parents along with application or I should send them once they ask for it ? On their site they have not mentioned if sponcer's PCC needs to be sent.

if I send PCC with application, it is generally valid for 1 year and what if visa application takes more than 1 year?

Apologies for repeated question. Thanks in anticipation.

Regards,
Suraj


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

suraj.chandegave said:


> PCC for parents
> 
> I am in process of applying Child 101 visa for my 6 month old daughter from INDIA. Me and my wife already hold 189 PR Visa granted in May 2019. I have below query about PCC for parent.
> 
> ...


I sent PCCs along with application. As at later stage it may delay ur process. Also PCCs are mandatory as per form 40

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

suraj.chandegave said:


> PCC for parents
> 
> I am in process of applying Child 101 visa for my 6 month old daughter from INDIA. Me and my wife already hold 189 PR Visa granted in May 2019. I have below query about PCC for parent.
> 
> ...


As per 101 Requirements , DHA may ask for it. However if you can get the PCC then better to send them along as this request will anyway come later along with child medical request.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please let me know what did you put for "nature of the legal right in form 40ch"?


It should be Biological Father / Biological Mother if own born child.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Such cases are unique to PR holders who had a new born baby outside Australia
> Do you fall in that category?
> Cheers


yes we have PR and that's why asking in this thread to PR parents who are applying visitor visa for their child and then onshore child visa from Australia.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Anyone who sent documents to Perth recently in last 3-5 months and got child medical request or visa granted ? just curious if they are still processing the old files ( March - May 2020) or any recent files also ben processed.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yusra Afzal said:


> I send Complete checklist available on home affairs website.
> I send ny doc on 1st dec by DHL from pakistan and they received on 8th dec but still i didn't get any acknowledgement mail.


You can write an email to them asking for acknowledgement.


----------



## Dr. Lilas (Dec 15, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> You can write an email to them asking for acknowledgement.


What’s their email?


----------



## wizchiz (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello everyone. Just asking about the visa that I am applying for which is Child visa 101 offshore. I lodge my application last November 2019, I did my medical in December 2020 and up until now, there's no case officer emailing me about what is the next steps. And also I can't send my further documents due to covid the Visa center in the Philippines is unavailable. 

Am I still qualified even though I turned 25 yrs old this year? full-time student. Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wizchiz said:


> Hello everyone. Just asking about the visa that I am applying for which is Child visa 101 offshore. I lodge my application last November 2019, I did my medical in December 2020 and up until now, there's no case officer emailing me about what is the next steps. And also I can't send my further documents due to covid the Visa center in the Philippines is unavailable.
> 
> Am I still qualified even though I turned 25 yrs old this year? full-time student. Thank you very much.


You are the sponsor or the applicant?
Cheers


----------



## wizchiz (Jan 3, 2021)

NB said:


> You are the sponsor or the applicant?
> Cheers


Hello, Yes I'm the applicant.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dr. Lilas said:


> What’s their email?


i got this one - [email protected]


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,

Do we have to attest all the documents? I mean, the Marriage certificate, Baby Birth Certificate and all


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Anyone who sent documents to Perth recently in last 3-5 months and got child medical request or visa granted ? just curious if they are still processing the old files ( March - May 2020) or any recent files also ben processed.


Applied in November first week, still no update after acknowledgement.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sidhusuhka said:


> I sent PCCs along with application. As at later stage it may delay ur process. Also PCCs are mandatory as per form 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Pcc is mandatory for adopted childrens and not mandatory while submitting the application. With current delays you can submit it later if asked (although they ask for almost all cases) and get yourself in the queue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we have to attest all the documents? I mean, the Marriage certificate, Baby Birth Certificate and all


All documents have to be attested or certified 
The PCC has to be sent in original
Cheers


----------



## hkcivilengineer (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading this thread for a while and thanks everyone for your advises. 

I realized that currently the 101 child visa require a long processing time and so i am now considering applying for the 802 visa instead.

I noted that most of you here would first apply for the visitor visa (visa 600) for your baby and request for 8503 waiver, however, would it be also possible to apply for the easier 601 ETA visa and apply for 802 while onshore?

How often would the ETA visa be attached with a 8503 restriction and how do they determine if a waiver to 8503 would be granted or not? Would the 3 months ETA visa enough before a bridging visa is received?

Thanks.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

rohitgupta007 said:


> yes we have PR and that's why asking in this thread to PR parents who are applying visitor visa for their child and then onshore child visa from Australia.


Hi Rohit,

i had applied for SC 600 for my son in Oct or Nov and got it within 10 - 15 days with multiple entries and 12 months stay. But i have applied for his SC 101 already and not going to apply for onshore child visa.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> i had applied for SC 600 for my son in Oct or Nov and got it within 10 - 15 days with multiple entries and 12 months stay. But i have applied for his SC 101 already and not going to apply for onshore child visa.


Hi Shriram,

For multiple entry do you need to share/show itinerary that you will be travelling out during the 12 months stay ?

Thanx


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

hdkhan said:


> Hi Shriram,
> 
> For multiple entry do you need to share/show itinerary that you will be travelling out during the 12 months stay ?
> 
> Thanx


I never got any itenary while i applied for the visa. Just write them a covering letter explaining the situation.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> I never got any itenary while i applied for the visa. Just write them a covering letter explaining the situation.


great thanx that helps


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> i had applied for SC 600 for my son in Oct or Nov and got it within 10 - 15 days with multiple entries and 12 months stay. But i have applied for his SC 101 already and not going to apply for onshore child visa.


Hi Shriram,

thanks for sharing this. Just curious if it's multiple entries then what's the maximum duration for single stay. if it's short time then how to manage travelling outside country and then quarantine etc.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> i had applied for SC 600 for my son in Oct or Nov and got it within 10 - 15 days with multiple entries and 12 months stay. But i have applied for his SC 101 already and not going to apply for onshore child visa.


Hi shiram,

Did u apply SC600 online or paper application?


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi shiram,
> 
> Did u apply SC600 online or paper application?


Online


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Hi Shriram,
> 
> thanks for sharing this. Just curious if it's multiple entries then what's the maximum duration for single stay. if it's short time then how to manage travelling outside country and then quarantine etc.


I think, they mentioned multiple entried and stay duration / validity 12 months. I would assume stay can be as long as 12 months. and no conditions. I can check again later today, and confirm.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> I think, they mentioned multiple entried and stay duration / validity 12 months. I would assume stay can be as long as 12 months. and no conditions. I can check again later today, and confirm.


thanks shriram, can you share contact no in direct message if i can call and understand this . I have applied 101 visa last month and planning to initiate visitor visa in Feb-march if no updates.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

rohitgupta007 said:


> thanks shriram, can you share contact no in direct message if i can call and understand this . I have applied 101 visa last month and planning to initiate visitor visa in Feb-march if no updates.


I heard if you get one visa approved the other one is automatically not considered. For example, If someone has filed 101 and in the same time he has applied for visit visa 600...Now if the visit visa 600 is approved before 101.. Then visa 101 is automatically dropped.. Can someone please share his/her experience or confirm if this is true or not


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> I heard if you get one visa approved the other one is automatically not considered. For example, If someone has filed 101 and in the same time he has applied for visit visa 600...Now if the visit visa 600 is approved before 101.. Then visa 101 is automatically dropped.. Can someone please share his/her experience or confirm if this is true or not


No visa processing is dropped just because another visa has been issued
All visa applications even by the same applicant are processed in parallel
You just need to be aware that everytime a visa is issued, the previous visa stands cancelled
So if the 101 visa is issued first and then the 600, then the 101 will stand cancelled and vice versa
Cheers


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

NB said:


> No visa processing is dropped just because another visa has been issued
> All visa applications even by the same applicant are processed in parallel
> You just need to be aware that everytime a visa is issued, the previous visa stands cancelled
> So if the 101 visa is issued first and then the 600, then the 101 will stand cancelled and vice versa
> Cheers


thanks for the clarification NB, this is good to know so if one has applied for 600 and 101 gets issued before it, better to request for cancellation of 600 application, though if applied online i think there is the option to remove it.
Thanx


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

NB said:


> No visa processing is dropped just because another visa has been issued
> All visa applications even by the same applicant are processed in parallel
> You just need to be aware that everytime a visa is issued, the previous visa stands cancelled
> So if the 101 visa is issued first and then the 600, then the 101 will stand cancelled and vice versa
> Cheers


Thanks for the clarification so I can apply for 600 for my new born and in parallel apply for 101... My new born can travel and stay with the family based on 600 and once they will issue 101 we need to come back and travel on 101.. Please correct if i am wrong


----------



## suraj.chandegave (Dec 30, 2020)

sidhusuhka said:


> I sent PCCs along with application. As at later stage it may delay ur process. Also PCCs are mandatory as per form 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks sidhusuhka, so PCCs are required for both the parents or just for one who is sponsoring the child 101 visa ?


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks for the clarification so I can apply for 600 for my new born and in parallel apply for 101... My new born can travel and stay with the family based on 600 and once they will issue 101 we need to come back and travel on 101.. Please correct if i am wrong


Now, There is no need to move out of Australia to get child visa 101 processed.
Suppose If you have applied for 101 and have moved with your child on 600, then you need not to move out of Australia to get 101 granted ( as it used to be earlier) .

please refer the link below -





__





Further changes to support Family visa applicants







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks for the clarification so I can apply for 600 for my new born and in parallel apply for 101... My new born can travel and stay with the family based on 600 and once they will issue 101 we need to come back and travel on 101.. Please correct if i am wrong


It would depend on the conditions mentioned in the 2 visas
But I don’t think you would get a very long validity 600 that will allow the baby to stay in Australia till the 101 is issued as there may be a long delay also
Cheers


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

But the article says the changes are only temporary. I believe when the borders open, they will change the rules again.

"Acting Minister for Immigration, Citizenship, Migrant Services and Multicultural Affairs Alan Tudge said the changes would be temporary and will be reviewed in line with any changes to Australia's international travel restrictions."


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> But the article says the changes are only temporary. I believe when the borders open, they will change the rules again.
> 
> "Acting Minister for Immigration, Citizenship, Migrant Services and Multicultural Affairs Alan Tudge said the changes would be temporary and will be reviewed in line with any changes to Australia's international travel restrictions."


Australia is ultra conservative when it comes to covid
You never know when they will open up for everybody 
Cheers


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

NB said:


> Australia is ultra conservative when it comes to covid
> You never know when they will open up for everybody
> Cheers


Agree. Any thoughts on when will they end the mandatory hotel quarantine, and probably allow home quarantine? I am planning to travel in March/April but can't afford the quarantine expenses as they're too high. ($3000 for 1st adult and $1000 for partner).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> Agree. Any thoughts on when will they end the mandatory hotel quarantine, and probably allow home quarantine? I am planning to travel in March/April but can't afford the quarantine expenses as they're too high. ($3000 for 1st adult and $1000 for partner).


If I were to make a wild guess, It will happen towards the end of 2021 when entire Australia has been vaccinated and it’s a success 
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Dear,

I am filling form 47ch and stuck on below questions, can somebody guide me to the correct answer. I am confused as its behalf of my child so appropriate answers should be "NO" for both.
Please help.


18 Do you agree to the Department communicating with the child by fax,
email or other electronic means?

23 If applying from outside Australia:
What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to
bring to Australia?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am filling form 47ch and stuck on below questions, can somebody guide me to the correct answer. I am confused as its behalf of my child so appropriate answers should be "NO" for both.
> Please help.
> ...


For 18) and 23) I kept that as blank means didnt filled anything as child is infant so sponsor communication details will be considered.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> For 18) and 23) I kept that as blank means didnt filled anything as child is infant so sponsor communication details will be considered.


Thanks Rohit,

could you please let me know, how did you send your document, by post or courier.
I am going to send it via DHL on the given address... i was just wondering if I have to write my email and contact details over the courier parcel so that receiver can know acknowledge it to me.... can you share your experience as How did you send your document.... 

Please help Buddy


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks Rohit,
> 
> could you please let me know, how did you send your document, by post or courier.
> I am going to send it via DHL on the given address... i was just wondering if I have to write my email and contact details over the courier parcel so that receiver can know acknowledge it to me.... can you share your experience as How did you send your document....
> ...


i sent it by DHL to perth address . you can write if not delivered address on the envelope with email id . However application registration and acknowledgement requires more details which are only in the forms you have filed. So they have to open the envelope , scan the forms and then regsitration / acknowledgement is done.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> I think, they mentioned multiple entried and stay duration / validity 12 months. I would assume stay can be as long as 12 months. and no conditions. I can check again later today, and confirm.


Thanks shiram .. In case the visa 101 is not processed within 1 year and visa 600 is expired then whats the alternative to keep the child with the family in Australia.. Is it again visa 600, while visa 101 is being processed and furthermore since the child will be on visa 600 I believe medical insurance is not covered. Need to know opionion of the members ..

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks shiram .. In case the visa 101 is not processed within 1 year and visa 600 is expired then whats the alternative to keep the child with the family in Australia.. Is it again visa 600, while visa 101 is being processed and furthermore since the child will be on visa 600 I believe medical insurance is not covered. Need to know opionion of the members ..
> 
> Thanks


I don’t see any options
On a 600 visa you cannot stay in Australia for more then 12 months in any 18 months period 
So the baby will have to leave Australia and wait for the grant
Medicare is not applicable on 600 visa and you have to take private health insurance 
Cheers


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> i had applied for SC 600 for my son in Oct or Nov and got it within 10 - 15 days with multiple entries and 12 months stay. But i have applied for his SC 101 already and not going to apply for onshore child visa.


Hi Shriram

Can you please let me know have you applied SC 600 tourist visa or Family sponsored stream?


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

NB said:


> I don’t see any options
> On a 600 visa you cannot stay in Australia for more then 12 months in any 18 months period
> So the baby will have to leave Australia and wait for the grant
> Medicare is not applicable on 600 visa and you have to take private health insurance
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have applied SC 600 Family sponsored stream upto 12 months. submitted all the necessary documents. and medicals also done. Due to current situations about SC 101 grant may take more than one year.

So, Can i request 8503 condition waiver now? i mean visa has been lodged 10 days ago, still status is received. kindly suggest me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pardhu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied SC 600 Family sponsored stream upto 12 months. submitted all the necessary documents. and medicals also done. Due to current situations about SC 101 grant may take more than one year.
> 
> So, Can i request 8503 condition waiver now? i mean visa has been lodged 10 days ago, still status is received. kindly suggest me.


No harm in submitting a request now also
It’s DHA prerogative to accept or not
Cheers


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t see any options
> On a 600 visa you cannot stay in Australia for more then 12 months in any 18 months period
> So the baby will have to leave Australia and wait for the grant
> Medicare is not applicable on 600 visa and you have to take private health insurance
> Cheers


Thanks dear.... This makes a lot of sense now but I am wondering if I get a visa 600 and let us say it is expired and still 101 is not processed I believe we can file a request for another visit visa to keep the child within Australia ( after exiting and entering again) but as soon as 101 is granted we need to sent a visa withdrawal request for 600...Is my understanding correct ?....Also if someone can guide if the visa 101 approval comes via email or on the web portal of DHA...


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks dear.... This makes a lot of sense now but I am wondering if I get a visa 600 and let us say it is expired and still 101 is not processed I believe we can file a request for another visit visa to keep the child within Australia ( after exiting and entering again) but as soon as 101 is granted we need to sent a visa withdrawal request for 600...Is my understanding correct ?....Also if someone can guide if the visa 101 approval comes via email or on the web portal of DHA...


to one of question , 101visa approval comes via email . as one of the member who got it 2 weeks back mentioned. let others respond as well , me being vey new in it . haha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks dear.... This makes a lot of sense now but I am wondering if I get a visa 600 and let us say it is expired and still 101 is not processed I believe we can file a request for another visit visa to keep the child within Australia ( after exiting and entering again) but as soon as 101 is granted we need to sent a visa withdrawal request for 600...Is my understanding correct ?....Also if someone can guide if the visa 101 approval comes via email or on the web portal of DHA...


You can hold only one visa at any given point of time
If you have an existing 600 visa, it will automatically stand cancelled the moment the 101 is granted and vice versa
You need to only apply and withdraw any application that is still under process when the latest visa is granted
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> i sent it by DHL to perth address . you can write if not delivered address on the envelope with email id . However application registration and acknowledgement requires more details which are only in the forms you have filed. So they have to open the envelope , scan the forms and then regsitration / acknowledgement is done.


Thanks Rohit,

1 more doubt, what did you give as proof of stay evidence. I don’t have boarding passes with me .. what should I give instead to prove it.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

NB said:


> No harm in submitting a request now also
> It’s DHA prerogative to accept or not
> Cheers


Thanks NB, That's cool..But when i go through Form-1149 for family sponsored stream, i have found this note. can you please clarify me..can i submit waiver of 8503 condition or not?? please refer attached scfreen shot.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

NB said:


> I don’t see any options
> On a 600 visa you cannot stay in Australia for more then 12 months in any 18 months period
> So the baby will have to leave Australia and wait for the grant
> Medicare is not applicable on 600 visa and you have to take private health insurance
> Cheers


Yes that is correct!


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks Rohit,
> 
> 1 more doubt, what did you give as proof of stay evidence. I don’t have boarding passes with me .. what should I give instead to prove it.


I provided boarding pass copy as had scanned earlier. Neways the entry and exit would be in their system because it's one of the requirements after PR is granted.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

Pardhu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have applied SC 600 Family sponsored stream upto 12 months. submitted all the necessary documents. and medicals also done. Due to current situations about SC 101 grant may take more than one year.
> 
> So, Can i request 8503 condition waiver now? i mean visa has been lodged 10 days ago, still status is received. kindly suggest me.


Hi,
between how would you apply waiver of 8503 condition, it would be just a letter to CO and upload in additional documents? 
Thanx


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi All,

Hope all are doing good! I have a few queries to ask regarding the child subclass visa 101 and certain PR rules. 

Me and my wife were granted PR on Aug'18 and made our initial entry in December'18. We were blessed with a baby on December'19 in India and would like to apply for her PR now. Currently, we are offshore and are based in Qatar. Due to lockdown my wife and child traveled to Qatar from India only in November'20. Below are my concerns 

1. Correct me if am wrong! As per the rules, for renewal of PR, the candidate should be onshore atleast for 2 years out of 5years of PR validity. In this case, We should migrate before Aug'21 to be eligible for renewal of our PR.
2. Based on the above point, I need to apply for my kids PR from offshore ASAP i.e. Child Subclass 101.
3. Seeing the current trend, it is understood that Child Subclass 101 visa processing time is around 12 months which may exceed our mandate migration before August'21 based on point 1 (if not wrong).
4. Are there any other options apart from Child Subclass 101 visa so that I can migrate with my wife and kid together before the deadline of Aug'21
5. Lastly, I would like to know that given the current situation and lockdown restrictions, can we request the DHA to waive 2years mandate of onshore stay for renewal of PR or extension of PR validity period.

Any help/suggestions will be much appreciated. And please excuse me for any misinformations above.

Thanks,
SacS


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

SacS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope all are doing good! I have a few queries to ask regarding the child subclass visa 101 and certain PR rules.
> 
> ...


 Hi , if you want to travel before Aug 2021 then would be better to apply Visitor visa for baby ( class 600) with 12 months stay and then apply onshore PR from Australia. Also do plan for private medical insurance for baby .


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

SacS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope all are doing good! I have a few queries to ask regarding the child subclass visa 101 and certain PR rules.
> 
> ...


Your PR is indefinite which means you can travel to Aus a day before expiry and continue to stay for as long as you want. 
but once your 5 year term is complete your reentry permit (attached to PR) is expired. So if you want to renew it for another 5 years you must be staying for 765 days. 
if for some reason you cannot stay for that period your duration for rentry permit will be discretionary to them. It can be 2 months ..6 months.. dont know. 
Reentry permit is expensive and costs $400 pp.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> between how would you apply waiver of 8503 condition, it would be just a letter to CO and upload in additional documents?
> Thanx


Hi,

It's just letter, you have to write in word document. and upload it. smaple letter you can find 


hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> between how would you apply waiver of 8503 condition, it would be just a letter to CO and upload in additional documents?
> Thanx


its just a letter, you can find sample letter in this thread pages 2 to 4.









Subclass 600


Hi expats, I am in the process of applying 600 visitor visa for my baby. Should I go ahead and apply 600 visa first and then take exemption to travel? Or do the other way round, first take exemption and then apply for Visitor visa? Looking forward to your inputs. Thanks.. Hi did you apply...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

Pardhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's just letter, you have to write in word document. and upload it. smaple letter you can find
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

between anyone who has applied 101 visa after june, has gotten a request for HAP ID or not?

Thanx


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Hi , if you want to travel before Aug 2021 then would be better to apply Visitor visa for baby ( class 600) with 12 months stay and then apply onshore PR from Australia. Also do plan for private medical insurance for baby .


Thanks for ur quick response. Can I know what is the approx processing time for visa class 600. And since class 600 is valid only for 12 months, what if the onshore PR from Australia is taking more than 12 months to get approved. Can we extend the visa class 600 if 12months crossed or we need to exit the country and then apply visa class 600 again.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Your PR is indefinite which means you can travel to Aus a day before expiry and continue to stay for as long as you want.
> but once your 5 year term is complete your reentry permit (attached to PR) is expired. So if you want to renew it for another 5 years you must be staying for 765 days.
> if for some reason you cannot stay for that period your duration for rentry permit will be discretionary to them. It can be 2 months ..6 months.. dont know.
> Reentry permit is expensive and costs $400 pp.


Thank you for your reply...

What do you suggest on a friendly note...
Better to migrate at least 2 years before PR expiry date (i.e. before Aug'21 as my PR expiry is Aug'23).

I need some guidance to take a wise decision.

Also, have u heard of any case where PR expiry dates have been extended by writing to DHA given the pandemic situation....only thing I have heard is about relaxation of initial entry date in this pandemic situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SacS said:


> Thank you for your reply...
> 
> What do you suggest on a friendly note...
> Better to migrate at least 2 years before PR expiry date (i.e. before Aug'21 as my PR expiry is Aug'23).
> ...


You can migrate even 1 day before your travel rights expire and live happily every after in Australia your entire life 
You need a RRV only if you want to travel out of Australia 
If you don’t need to travel,out, you don’t need to apply for a RRV 
Cheers


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dears, 

Can we have some estimation on the actual processing time of the Visa 101 .. I know it's a case by case thing but if it is granted for some people can they share their timelines ... I saw only few weeks back where the person applied in March 2020 and got it on Dec 2020... Thanks in advance... People can share their progress updates as well.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

farhan125 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Can we have some estimation on the actual processing time of the Visa 101 .. I know it's a case by case thing but if it is granted for some people can they share their timelines ... I saw only few weeks back where the person applied in March 2020 and got it on Dec 2020... Thanks in advance... People can share their progress updates as well.


to help you get an idea, i couriered my childs application from abu dhabi in july 2020, received by perth office 20th july 2020 and am still waiting on HAP ID/assigning of CO.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

SacS said:


> Thank you for your reply...
> 
> What do you suggest on a friendly note...
> Better to migrate at least 2 years before PR expiry date (i.e. before Aug'21 as my PR expiry is Aug'23).
> ...


If you have job in hand it is always best to migrate now. Given the current pandemic i have heard the job market is slow. Hence i am planning to move toward the end of year once situation improves. 
You can migrate when one year is left and stick there for 2 years without any major travel plans (til you have RRV valid) and apply for RRV in case of upcoming urgency or wait for 2 years and then apply. this way you have high chances of getting 5 year RRV. but you never know and is totally with homaffairs. 

PR is never expired but your entry (RRV) will. Unless any unavoidable situation due to which you could not travel DHA wil not approve the extension. 
Safe to travel well in advance in any situation.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Disclosure logs:


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201101101-document-released.pdf


----------



## asadnk86 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dear All, 

Thanks for your valuable inputs regarding Child Visa 101 [Offshore]. Like everyone, I [including my wife and first child] were granted PR in May-2019 [SI-189]. We did our initial entry in July 2019 and returned back to Pakistan. We were blessed with second child in Dec-2019 and completed all relevant documents for lodging SC-101 in Mar-2020, when COVID took its full effect. 

VFS global has stopped its operations for processing of Paper based applications for SC-101 here in Pakistan, I was wondering if any of you has faced a similar dilemma? If yes, what do you suggest I should post/courier the documents directly to Perth Office or I should wait for VFS to re-open its services for collecting documents. Currently, they are redirecting and mentioning to apply online which is impossible for particularly this visa.

Or I should take the alternate route of applying for Tourist visa 600 and pursuing for 802? 

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

asadnk86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable inputs regarding Child Visa 101 [Offshore]. Like everyone, I [including my wife and first child] were granted PR in May-2019 [SI-189]. We did our initial entry in July 2019 and returned back to Pakistan. We were blessed with second child in Dec-2019 and completed all relevant documents for lodging SC-101 in Mar-2020, when COVID took its full effect.
> 
> ...


Now 101 visa paper application needs to be sent directly to Perth office. it's applicable for all the countries. if you have urgency , then can plan 600 and then 802. or can plan 101 as visitor visa can be obtained after 101 application and be in the queue for processing. Not sure when DIBP will allow VFS to start operations again.


----------



## SleepyCat (Oct 22, 2020)

Did you someone receive the IMMI s57 Natural Justice file?
My questions are following:
1. What reason do we receive this file
2. How to reply this email?
I totally don't know what happened.
I received the requirements in nov 2020 that is require me to sign my name and my partner name again, and require the police check in my national country.
Yesterday, I found I made some mistakes then submitted the 1023 forms in the morning. At afternoon, I received the immi s57 Natural Justice.
Did someone have same situations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SleepyCat said:


> Did you someone receive the IMMI s57 Natural Justice file?
> My questions are following:
> 1. What reason do we receive this file
> 2. How to reply this email?
> ...


What clarification has been asked in the NJL ?
Are they the same that you already submitted in 1023 ?
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi,

I am going to submit the application for 101, however just came across below requirement and wondering how to fulfil it, please help.
Do i need to separately give my and my baby photo and certify/attest it or any photo document will suffice this requirement?

Photographs of the applicant and any of their dependent children included in the application must also be certified.


Thanks


----------



## SleepyCat (Oct 22, 2020)

NB said:


> What clarification has been asked in the NJL ?
> Are they the same that you already submitted in 1023 ?
> Cheers


The s57 told me. I don't approve overseas police checked, the sponsorships didn't be approved.
I prepare to update a new one. I submitted an old one. I am afraid It has been expired. 
Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SleepyCat said:


> The s57 told me. I don't approve overseas police checked, the sponsorships didn't be approved.
> I prepare to update a new one. I submitted an old one. I am afraid It has been expired.
> Thanks.


Sorry, you need to first learn to explain your situation in a clear manner.

In Nov '20 you received a CO query with regards to parents signatures and Overseas Police Check.

Have you responded with PCC and consent document within 30 days?

If you have, where is the question of s57 being issued stating you did not consent to overseas police check? Do you mean you submitted an old one? Please clearly lay out your situation if you are seeking help.

If you by mistake submitted an old overseas police check document, please consult a good Mara agent to draft you a response and attach the latest overseas police clearance to move your case forward.


----------



## SleepyCat (Oct 22, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Sorry, you need to first learn to explain your situation in a clear manner.
> 
> In Nov '20 you received a CO query with regards to parents signatures and Overseas Police Check.
> 
> ...


Yes, In the s57, it just mentioned the Overseas police checked. Other stuff should be no problem. We can't apply for it at internet. I try to get a lastest Overseas police checked, but it is hard to update. And I also have applied a lastest NPC. I hope I can quickly collect all of them.


----------



## Rocky_25 (May 1, 2018)

Dear All,

I believe some of the parents here opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
I have created a a discussion forum at below link , So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.









Visitor Visa 600 (Subclass 600) for kids of Permanent...


Dear All, I believe some of the parents opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and...




www.expatforum.com





It will be really helpful for parents who are waiting with no clue, and will be a valuable information to plan accordingly.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Rocky_25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I believe some of the parents here opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
> So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.
> ...


Hi,
Same is the case with me. I applied on 28th Oct. They asked further documents within a week. And submitted the requested documents. The status of my application is still 'Further Assessment'. No updates yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Rocky_25 (May 1, 2018)

IamWinner said:


> Hi,
> Same is the case with me. I applied on 28th Oct. They asked further documents within a week. And submitted the requested documents. The status of my application is still 'Further Assessment'. No updates yet.
> Thanks.


Hi , 

Thanks for sharing the details, if possible please reply on below link, so that the purpose of this discussion do not gets void:









Visitor Visa 600 (Subclass 600) for kids of Permanent...


Dear All, I believe some of the parents opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Latest processing time is 16 - 24 months now... hope will see some grants now...


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

Rocky_25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I believe some of the parents here opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
> I have created a a discussion forum at below link , So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.
> ...





Rocky_25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I believe some of the parents here opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
> I have created a a discussion forum at below link , So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.
> ...


Hi Rocky,

I think i am also in same boat. I had applied SC 600 ( family sponsored stream). what is stream did you applied?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Latest processing time is 16 - 24 months now... hope will see some grants now...


awesome , now those who submitted after april 2020 should see medical requests.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi, if anyone has experience or an idea, if for visit visa applied after 101 and medical has been done for the visit visa (HAPID issued) should this also be indicated by email to [email protected] for child visa or this would already be in their knowledge based on checks in system? asking as the child visa 101 application be a paper based application.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hdkhan said:


> Hi, if anyone has experience or an idea, if for visit visa applied after 101 and medical has been done for the visit visa (HAPID issued) should this also be indicated by email to [email protected] for child visa or this would already be in their knowledge based on checks in system? asking as the child visa 101 application be a paper based application.
> Thanks


No harm in sending an email giving the details of the hapid and the clinic details and the date of the test and asking them to link it to your application 
Cheers


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

NB said:


> No harm in sending an email giving the details of the hapid and the clinic details and the date of the test and asking them to link it to your application
> Cheers


Thank you for the guidance.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> If you have job in hand it is always best to migrate now. Given the current pandemic i have heard the job market is slow. Hence i am planning to move toward the end of year once situation improves.
> You can migrate when one year is left and stick there for 2 years without any major travel plans (til you have RRV valid) and apply for RRV in case of upcoming urgency or wait for 2 years and then apply. this way you have high chances of getting 5 year RRV. but you never know and is totally with homaffairs.
> 
> PR is never expired but your entry (RRV) will. Unless any unavoidable situation due to which you could not travel DHA wil not approve the extension.
> Safe to travel well in advance in any situation.


Thank you for your reply...


SGtoAUS18 said:


> If you have job in hand it is always best to migrate now. Given the current pandemic i have heard the job market is slow. Hence i am planning to move toward the end of year once situation improves.
> You can migrate when one year is left and stick there for 2 years without any major travel plans (til you have RRV valid) and apply for RRV in case of upcoming urgency or wait for 2 years and then apply. this way you have high chances of getting 5 year RRV. but you never know and is totally with homaffairs.
> 
> PR is never expired but your entry (RRV) will. Unless any unavoidable situation due to which you could not travel DHA wil not approve the extension.
> Safe to travel well in advance in any situation.





SGtoAUS18 said:


> If you have job in hand it is always best to migrate now. Given the current pandemic i have heard the job market is slow. Hence i am planning to move toward the end of year once situation improves.
> You can migrate when one year is left and stick there for 2 years without any major travel plans (til you have RRV valid) and apply for RRV in case of upcoming urgency or wait for 2 years and then apply. this way you have high chances of getting 5 year RRV. but you never know and is totally with homaffairs.
> 
> PR is never expired but your entry (RRV) will. Unless any unavoidable situation due to which you could not travel DHA wil not approve the extension.
> Safe to travel well in advance in any situation.


Thanks for you response...

I have a query though...if I apply for subclass 600 and migrate with my wife and kid then how soon m I eligible to apply for subclass 802 onshore visa for my kid. Also, as I may be migrating to Australia without a job, is it a requirement or mandatory for the sponsor i.e. myself to have a job for applying subclass 802 visa..


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

SacS said:


> Thank you for your reply...
> 
> 
> Thanks for you response...
> ...


Hi, current employer letter is one of the document i submitted while applying for 101 visa. If that is a requirement for 802 as well then it might become tricky. 
may be senior folks in forum can guide further.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi, current employer letter is one of the document i submitted while applying for 101 visa. If that is a requirement for 802 as well then it might become tricky.
> may be senior folks in forum can guide further.


Anyone from our fiends in the group has the answer for the query which is If let suppose I dont have a job in Australia and want to apply for child visa 802 ( who came on 600 ) so should I have to wait till I have a job to apply or we can apply anyway and it will be accepted..


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Is there any one who was granted Child Visa 101 after December 2020. Our Application date was 2 July 2020 and we have not yet received at least the request for Health Examination. 
We sent 3 emails time to time to the visa processing office requesting to prioritize as our visa travel facility expires in July 2021.But no response so far. Does sending email to them make things worse or better?


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Rocky_25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I believe some of the parents here opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
> I have created a a discussion forum at below link , So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.
> ...


Similar Situation with me, Applied on 4th Dec2020, Have done medicals and submitted pre natal records. Since then, its 'Further Assessment'


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Is there any one who was granted Child Visa 101 after December 2020. Our Application date was 2 July 2020 and we have not yet received at least the request for Health Examination.
> We sent 3 emails time to time to the visa processing office requesting to prioritize as our visa travel facility expires in July 2021.But no response so far. Does sending email to them make things worse or better?


Best to apply for visitor visa 600 and enter Australia.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

we applied for 101 visa on 26 june 2020 and we received our request for medicals on Jan 7th which we have submitted
They also requested for biometrics but all VFS offices are closed, anyone has any suggestions what to do in that case ?
Also what are the typical timelines between the medical submission documents to the time 101 visa is granted ?
Can the immi commission opt for biometrics once the child lands in Australia if the VFS offices are closed ?
Any pointers, suggestions or past data would be of help


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

anandc said:


> we applied for 101 visa on 26 june 2020 and we received our request for medicals on Jan 7th which we have submitted
> They also requested for biometrics but all VFS offices are closed, anyone has any suggestions what to do in that case ?
> Also what are the typical timelines between the medical submission documents to the time 101 visa is granted ?
> Can the immi commission opt for biometrics once the child lands in Australia if the VFS offices are closed ?
> Any pointers, suggestions or past data would be of help


Hello Anandc,
VFS offices are operational in india for limited visas and biometrics. May be you need to check again for the appointment at a nearest centre where you reside.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anandc said:


> we applied for 101 visa on 26 june 2020 and we received our request for medicals on Jan 7th which we have submitted
> They also requested for biometrics but all VFS offices are closed, anyone has any suggestions what to do in that case ?
> Also what are the typical timelines between the medical submission documents to the time 101 visa is granted ?
> Can the immi commission opt for biometrics once the child lands in Australia if the VFS offices are closed ?
> Any pointers, suggestions or past data would be of help


You can request for waiver of the biometrics 
Apply giving evidence that VFS offices are closed in your country 
DHA may or may not consider your request 
Your application can move forward only after a decision on the biometric waiver is taken 
Cheers


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Best to apply for visitor visa 600 and enter Australia.


Thanks for the reply. 

We have not received the request for Health Examination. In that case, if we enter with Visitor visa and they request for health examination while we are in Australia, can we get the health examinations done from a hospital there?


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

anandc said:


> we applied for 101 visa on 26 june 2020 and we received our request for medicals on Jan 7th which we have submitted
> They also requested for biometrics but all VFS offices are closed, anyone has any suggestions what to do in that case ?
> Also what are the typical timelines between the medical submission documents to the time 101 visa is granted ?
> Can the immi commission opt for biometrics once the child lands in Australia if the VFS offices are closed ?
> Any pointers, suggestions or past data would be of help


Did you request for any prioritization or was it on the normal processing?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

anandc said:


> we applied for 101 visa on 26 june 2020 and we received our request for medicals on Jan 7th which we have submitted
> They also requested for biometrics but all VFS offices are closed, anyone has any suggestions what to do in that case ?
> Also what are the typical timelines between the medical submission documents to the time 101 visa is granted ?
> Can the immi commission opt for biometrics once the child lands in Australia if the VFS offices are closed ?
> Any pointers, suggestions or past data would be of help


congratulations Anand, finally medical requests came for applications submitted after April 2020 !! Ray of hopes for many !!


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> We have not received the request for Health Examination. In that case, if we enter with Visitor visa and they request for health examination while we are in Australia, can we get the health examinations done from a hospital there?


You will need to do medical for visitor visa as well. You can use same hap id for 101 as it is valid for a year. 
i am sure you will also find facility in Aus in case required.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

NB said:


> You can request for waiver of the biometrics
> Apply giving evidence that VFS offices are closed in your country
> DHA may or may not consider your request
> Your application can move forward only after a decision on the biometric waiver is taken
> Cheers


What kind of biometric is done? Is it required to be recorded in system or they just need finger prints from recognised body?


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Anandc,
> VFS offices are operational in india for limited visas and biometrics. May be you need to check again for the appointment at a nearest centre where you reside.
> View attachment 98988


we have checked in the Chandigarh VFS center and they have confirmed inspite of these notices all their centers are closed for biometrics and no appointments are currently being entertained


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

nimkaran said:


> Did you request for any prioritization or was it on the normal processing?


normal processing


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> What kind of biometric is done? Is it required to be recorded in system or they just need finger prints from recognised body?


it is recorded in their system and yes it includes all 10 fingerprints and face fotograph to my knowledge but it all depends if they can waiver this condition or if they can suggest if the child can go for the biometrics on arrival post visa grant..hoping for a positive response now from immi


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

anandc said:


> it is recorded in their system and yes it includes all 10 fingerprints to my knowledge but it all depends if they can waiver this condition or if they can suggest if the child can go for the biometrics on arrival post visa grant..hoping for a positive response now from immi








Biometrics


Biometric data is an increasingly important tool in identity management globally, helping countries reduce fraud and integrity risks. The Australian Government incorporates the collection of biometrics into the visa application in certain countries.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





It seems biometric is asked if you have lodged a visa from listed countries. India is not listed there. With that you can inform CO about situation here in India and that India is not listed as required country for biometric
Or if you have lodged application from other country inform them about change of location and situation here. 
they should waive the biometric. Best luck!!


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Anandc,
> VFS offices are operational in india for limited visas and biometrics. May be you need to check again for the appointment at a nearest centre where you reside.
> View attachment 98988












They are closed, we even double checked by calling them and visiting the center


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Biometrics
> 
> 
> Biometric data is an increasingly important tool in identity management globally, helping countries reduce fraud and integrity risks. The Australian Government incorporates the collection of biometrics into the visa application in certain countries.
> ...


Yup, we have given all the required info to our CO. fingers crossed..


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201101101-document-released.pdf


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks


anandc said:


> normal processing


Thanks


----------



## aesasaah (Jan 31, 2021)

hi,im applying for the 101 of my biological child, the form directed me to a question where I have to attach a copy of the court order giving me sole legal right to determine where the child shall live...
is this really required? and how to get it? all evidence from passport to birth certificates shows he is my child


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

anandc said:


> we applied for 101 visa on 26 june 2020 and we received our request for medicals on Jan 7th which we have submitted
> They also requested for biometrics but all VFS offices are closed, anyone has any suggestions what to do in that case ?
> Also what are the typical timelines between the medical submission documents to the time 101 visa is granted ?
> Can the immi commission opt for biometrics once the child lands in Australia if the VFS offices are closed ?
> Any pointers, suggestions or past data would be of help


Happy news!! Congrats!!

I had applied on 5th June 2020 and yet to get my medicals request. Is that normal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aesasaah said:


> hi,im applying for the 101 of my biological child, the form directed me to a question where I have to attach a copy of the court order giving me sole legal right to determine where the child shall live...
> is this really required? and how to get it? all evidence from passport to birth certificates shows he is my child


Which question are you talking about ?
Cheers


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

aesasaah said:


> hi,im applying for the 101 of my biological child, the form directed me to a question where I have to attach a copy of the court order giving me sole legal right to determine where the child shall live...
> is this really required? and how to get it? all evidence from passport to birth certificates shows he is my child


i think you just need to submit form 1229 signed by you and your wife. i dont think court order is required if you both are still married.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

hi guys,

i have recently applied for child visa 101 and the courier is received by DHA but no acknowledgement is given yet on mail, I would like what is the next step?

please help!!!


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have recently applied for child visa 101 and the courier is received by DHA but no acknowledgement is given yet on mail, I would like what is the next step?
> 
> please help!!!


Wait for about 1-2 weeks, you will receive an acknowledgement via email.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have recently applied for child visa 101 and the courier is received by DHA but no acknowledgement is given yet on mail, I would like what is the next step?
> 
> please help!!!


For us they took 2 months to acknowledge

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi Experts,
I have got grant SC600 today. I have little confusion, when I check Grant notification at Visa duration and travel, Could you please clarify for me.

Date of grant : 03 Feb 2021
Must Not Arrive after: 03 Feb 2022
Length of Stay : 12 Months from the date of arrival
Travel : Single entry


for example If i arrive in Australia in May 2021, from then onwards i can stay upto 12 months which is May 2022 Is it correct? Please clarify for me.

Regards,
Pardhu


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Pardhu said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have got grant SC600 today. I have little confusion, when I check Grant notification at Visa duration and travel, Could you please clarify for me.
> 
> Date of grant : 03 Feb 2021
> ...


Yes, you are correct


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

anandc said:


> Yes, you are correct


But I have 8503, 8531 condition, can you please clarify that?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Pardhu said:


> But I have 8503, 8531 condition, can you please clarify that?


8503 Condition prevents you from applying for any substantive visa while being in Australia. If you were planning on applying for Subclass 101, while being onshore, I'm afraid, you cannot do that.

You will have to request for a waiver before you apply for any visa while being onshore and waivers are only given for unexpected change in circumstances.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> 8503 Condition prevents you from applying for any substantive visa while being in Australia. If you were planning on applying for Subclass 101, while being onshore, I'm afraid, you cannot do that.
> 
> You will have to request for a waiver before you apply for any visa while being onshore and waivers are only given for unexpected change in circumstances.


Thank you, I have already applied 101 visa from offshore.


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi All,
I have a query, in a similar boat as others pllaning to submit 101 for our newborn. I am a PR holder grant date 20-June additional issue noted while filling out the 40CH form. It states sponsor's "Date of entry" in Australia and proof of length of residence in Australia. However, due to Covid situation, borders are closed and we are unable to travel. Wondering what could we fill here or provide any justifications? I tried sending query to [email protected] email but didn't hear back. Looking forward to guidance from senior members as afraid if i submit and pay fee and if it gets rejected bcoz of this would be a waste of effort and money.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

anirudh.mehta said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query, in a similar boat as others pllaning to submit 101 for our newborn. I am a PR holder grant date 20-June additional issue noted while filling out the 40CH form. It states sponsor's "Date of entry" in Australia and proof of length of residence in Australia. However, due to Covid situation, borders are closed and we are unable to travel. Wondering what could we fill here or provide any justifications? I tried sending query to [email protected] email but didn't hear back. Looking forward to guidance from senior members as afraid if i submit and pay fee and if it gets rejected bcoz of this would be a waste of effort and money.


Hi Anirudh,
I would suggest, you move to Australia and take your kid on a visitor visa without 8503 condition and then file an onshore PR for the kid. its taking a lot of time for most of us who have applied for 101.


----------



## anirudh.mehta (Feb 6, 2019)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Anirudh,
> I would suggest, you move to Australia and take your kid on a visitor visa without 8503 condition and then file an onshore PR for the kid. its taking a lot of time for most of us who have applied for 101.


Hi Shriram, thanks. Maybe lemme put forward my situation a bit better. We don't intend to move to Oz for atleast another 1 year and thus i was thinking maybe taking into account that it may still be fruitful to initiate 101 instead of onshore process. What do you think. Also, then only issue is we haven't landed even once to Oz and in form 40CH and sponsor's "Date of entry" in Australia and proof of length of residence in Australia *is not available for us*


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

anirudh.mehta said:


> Hi Shriram, thanks. Maybe lemme put forward my situation a bit better. We don't intend to move to Oz for atleast another 1 year and thus i was thinking maybe taking into account that it may still be fruitful to initiate 101 instead of onshore process. What do you think. Also, then only issue is we haven't landed even once to Oz and in form 40CH and sponsor's "Date of entry" in Australia and proof of length of residence in Australia *is not available for us*


ah ok! in that case applying 101 should be fine! And to answer your actual question, you may leave that blank or mention in the side, that you are yet to move to Australia. Because, i remember doing somehting that in the 'Partner details' section in my case, as my wife and kid are back in India.


----------



## wizchiz (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello, Good day! 
Just asking what if there's no case officer contacting you what should I do? It's been a year still no response. I've already called immigration they said that they can't exactly tell where is my application. Thanks.


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, all!
Allow me to chip in 😄. I just wanted to ask if anyone here who has lodged their application for 101 in December 2020 got contacted for the next step or is aware of the current process of their application?
I first lodged my application (it was my father who's in Australia currently) in Australia on 4 December and received the acknowledgment 17 days later.
I am sorry if I look a bit impatient but it is what it is because I am afraid if it takes 16-24 months just like what it says on the website, then I will have graduated from uni.

Thanks very much.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

wizchiz said:


> Hello, Good day!
> Just asking what if there's no case officer contacting you what should I do? It's been a year still no response. I've already called immigration they said that they can't exactly tell where is my application. Thanks.


May be you can check spam mails first in case there is any communication. Then you may send an email for enquiry


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

wizchiz said:


> Hello, Good day!
> Just asking what if there's no case officer contacting you what should I do? It's been a year still no response. I've already called immigration they said that they can't exactly tell where is my application. Thanks.


same here! they just tell you if its still under processing and if we have received any communication from the case officer. Nothing more than that. When did you apply?


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Is there someone in the group who took the child on visitor visa and granted 101 while onshore?


----------



## wizchiz (Jan 3, 2021)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> same here! they just tell you if its still under processing and if we have received any communication from the case officer. Nothing more than that. When did you apply?


I lodge my application last November 2019


----------



## wizchiz (Jan 3, 2021)

rohitgupta007 said:


> May be you can check spam mails first in case there is any communication. Then you may send an email for enquiry


Thank you for your response, no emails coming from them. I did send them email telling that i dont have an allocated officer still no reply.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

wizchiz said:


> I lodge my application last November 2019


thats a long time! the only thing that you can do is to call them and ensure if the application is still under processing status and also ask them if any communication has been sent from their end!


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> thats a long time! the only thing that you can do is to call them and ensure if the application is still under processing status and also ask them if any communication has been sent from their end!


Is there a telephone number to contact them. For us they have given only the email address for communication. 
But they do not reply to emails sent to that email.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

nimkaran said:


> Is there a telephone number to contact them. For us they have given only the email address for communication.
> But they do not reply to emails sent to that email.


just the Gen enquiry number 131 881. Perth office does not have a ph no


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> just the Gen enquiry number 131 881. Perth office does not have a ph no


Thanks


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

1. Anyone got any medical requests who applied after April 2020 on paper application to perth office. 
2. Any new visa grants in Jan -Feb 2021


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

rohitgupta007 said:


> 1. Anyone got any medical requests who applied after April 2020 on paper application to perth office.
> 2. Any new visa grants in Jan -Feb 2021


My application date is 26 July, not received medical request.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> My application date is 26 July, not received medical request.


Thank you Harminder .. Do keep us updated. I had submitted an application in Oct 2020. Any post-March 2020 applications got any update?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> 1. Anyone got any medical requests who applied after April 2020 on paper application to perth office.
> 2. Any new visa grants in Jan -Feb 2021


Applied om 9th July, still waiting for medical request.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted my application for child 101 in November 2020. As i was the sponsor of application, in form 1229 i only took my wife’s sign and have submitted that in my application. 
does both parent have to fill and sign the form?


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application for child 101 in November 2020. As i was the sponsor of application, in form 1229 i only took my wife’s sign and have submitted that in my application.
> does both parent have to fill and sign the form?


Both my parents signed that for my sister who is under 18 because if I was not mistaken that form asks for both parents' signatures.


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

COVID-19 visa concessions | COVID-19 and the border


COVID-19 visa concessions




covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## avinash12 (Sep 5, 2020)

Pardhu said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have got grant SC600 today. I have little confusion, when I check Grant notification at Visa duration and travel, Could you please clarify for me.
> 
> Date of grant : 03 Feb 2021
> ...


Hi there, please could you kindly let me know on which date you had applied for the Visit Visa 600. Thanks


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Received 600 visa for my son today. Applied on 4th dec 2020. Granted on - 15 Feb2021


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

tiwary.r said:


> Received 600 visa for my son today. Applied on 4th dec 2020. Granted on - 15 Feb2021


U also applied for waiver of visit visa conditions??


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

aamir.i.kh said:


> U also applied for waiver of visit visa conditions??


I requested to waive off ‘ no further stay’ 8503 condition. And in the visa they did not include this condition.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi All,

I need suggestions on my case. Our (spouse and me) PR is valid till Sep 2022. I have already applied for Subclass 101 for the 1-year-old kid in Oct 2020. If I plan to move to Australia in the next 3-6 months, what other faster VISA options do I have to get my child with me if I apply now (offshore) or if I move and apply onshore?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

crackptea said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need suggestions on my case. Our (spouse and me) PR is valid till Sep 2022. I have already applied for Subclass 101 for the 1-year-old kid in Oct 2020. If I plan to move to Australia in the next 3-6 months, what other faster VISA options do I have to get my child with me if I apply now (offshore) or if I move and apply onshore?


Would suggest you to apply child visitor visa with travel exemption . Request CO to remove 8503 condition so that can apply onshore visa from Australia and get bridging visa while child visa is in process.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

tiwary.r said:


> I requested to waive off ‘ no further stay’ 8503 condition. And in the visa they did not include this condition.


Just one more query, waiver request u submitted during initial submission of visa application or later you requested to Case officer.
I m planning to apply visitor visa in next week so accordingly i ll submit waiver request also.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Just one more query, waiver request u submitted during initial submission of visa application or later you requested to Case officer.
> I m planning to apply visitor visa in next week so accordingly i ll submit waiver request also.


Hello Aamir,

I asked for waiver at the time of filing for visitor visa. And attached the PDF file in the documents section . 

All the best ! 👍


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I applied for a tourist visa subclass 600 for my child on 16th Feb 2021. The next day, 17th Feb 2021, I got a call from Embassy that the application is rejected. The reason stated for rejection is that I intend to bring my child to Australia permanently but the tourist visa is only for a temporary stay. They reached this conclusion based on the information provided in the application.
1. I have already applied for child visa 101, which is under processing.
2. The tourist visa application is for 12 months, with a request to NOT put 'NO FURTHER STAY' condition.

At least, this is what I was told on the phone call. The refusal letter, received by email, does not state any such thing.

I am not sure what step I should take next?
Appeal the decision(Administrative Appeals Tribunal | Administrative Appeals Tribunal) or re-apply with a shorter duration.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

avinash12 said:


> Hi there, please could you kindly let me know on which date you had applied for the Visit Visa 600. Thanks


Applied on 24-DEC-2020


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

makp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a tourist visa subclass 600 for my child on 16th Feb 2021. The next day, 17th Feb 2021, I got a call from Embassy that the application is rejected. The reason stated for rejection is that I intend to bring my child to Australia permanently but the tourist visa is only for a temporary stay. They reached this conclusion based on the information provided in the application.
> 1. I have already applied for child visa 101, which is under processing.
> ...





makp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a tourist visa subclass 600 for my child on 16th Feb 2021. The next day, 17th Feb 2021, I got a call from Embassy that the application is rejected. The reason stated for rejection is that I intend to bring my child to Australia permanently but the tourist visa is only for a temporary stay. They reached this conclusion based on the information provided in the application.
> 1. I have already applied for child visa 101, which is under processing.
> ...


I believe you have applied for 12 Months and you have requested waiver NO FURTHER STAY CONDITION. This might be reason for rejection. would like to know that have you applied for SC-600 Sponsored family stream or Tourist stream?

If it is Sponsored family you can not apply 8503 condition,,if visitor requests 8503 ( No further stay)waiver. They will still be taken to have breached the 8531 (Must leave before visa expiry) condition.


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

Pardhu said:


> I believe you have applied for 12 Months and you have requested waiver NO FURTHER STAY CONDITION. This might be reason for rejection. would like to know that have you applied for SC-600 Sponsored family stream or Tourist stream?
> 
> If it is Sponsored family you can not apply 8503 condition,,if visitor requests 8503 ( No further stay)waiver. They will still be taken to have breached the 8531 (Must leave before visa expiry) condition.


Applied with Tourist Stream.
I guess all cases are applying with 12 months, and asking for 8503 waiver.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

makp said:


> Applied with Tourist Stream.
> I guess all cases are applying with 12 months, and asking for 8503 waiver.


No sure what happened...People who applied for visa 600 for their child and got a grant where they don't have the "no further stay condition" can confirm if they applied it on Family sponsored or Tourist stream. I am also wondering if it has anything to do with 101 visa which was applied before visit visa 600. 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

makp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a tourist visa subclass 600 for my child on 16th Feb 2021. The next day, 17th Feb 2021, I got a call from Embassy that the application is rejected. The reason stated for rejection is that I intend to bring my child to Australia permanently but the tourist visa is only for a temporary stay. They reached this conclusion based on the information provided in the application.
> 1. I have already applied for child visa 101, which is under processing.
> ...


Why on earth would you request for waiver of no further stay conditions when you have already applied for the 101 offshore
It clearly shows your intentions that you will keep applying for the tourist visa extension till such time that the 101 is granted 
It’s only beneficial for parents who want to apply the 101 onshore and get a bridging visa
Consult a Mara agent this time before applying so that the application doesn’t have any loopholes 
Cheers


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Why on earth would you request for waiver of no further stay conditions when you have already applied for the 101 offshore
> It clearly shows your intentions that you will keep applying for the tourist visa extension till such time that the 101 is granted
> It’s only beneficial for parents who want to apply the 101 onshore and get a bridging visa
> Consult a Mara agent this time before applying so that the application doesn’t have any loopholes
> Cheers


Not sure wht is criteria ... just recently one member got grant and he requsted waiver while submitting application.. can any expert plz guide us as i m also planning to apply visitor visa in next few days..


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

NB said:


> Why on earth would you request for waiver of no further stay conditions when you have already applied for the 101 offshore
> It clearly shows your intentions that you will keep applying for the tourist visa extension till such time that the 101 is granted
> It’s only beneficial for parents who want to apply the 101 onshore and get a bridging visa
> Consult a Mara agent this time before applying so that the application doesn’t have any loopholes
> Cheers


Hi,
So any suggestions for the ones who have the visa under assessment and have raised waiver of no further stay conditions when have already applied for the 101 offshore ?

Thanks


----------



## SleepyCat (Oct 22, 2020)

My daughter's visa 101 is grant today. It is so quick.
Time line is following:
Payment date: 02 Oct 2020
Ackn email: 12 Oct 2020
S56 requirement, Police check, health Examinations: 18 Nov 2020
Submit date: 03 Dec 2020
1023 form submit: 15 Jan 2021
S57 natural Justice: 19 Jan 2021
Submit the S57 document: 03 Feb 2021
Grant visa date: 17 Feb 2021
Hope the time can give you some help. 
Good luck, guys.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

SleepyCat said:


> My daughter's visa 101 is grant today. It is so quick.
> Time line is following:
> Payment date: 02 Oct 2020
> Ackn email: 12 Oct 2020
> ...


congrats mate !!, just out of curiosity are you in Australia or outside?
Thanks


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

SleepyCat said:


> My daughter's visa 101 is grant today. It is so quick.
> Time line is following:
> Payment date: 02 Oct 2020
> Ackn email: 12 Oct 2020
> ...


Congratulations !! It is really quick.


----------



## SleepyCat (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks. I am in Australia. But My daughter is outside.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

SleepyCat said:


> Thanks. I am in Australia. But My daughter is outside.


thanks for the reply. yeah looked like so, I guess that is why the application processing was prioritized. 
All in all great news, hope your family can catch an early flight and be with you.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

SleepyCat said:


> My daughter's visa 101 is grant today. It is so quick.
> Time line is following:
> Payment date: 02 Oct 2020
> Ackn email: 12 Oct 2020
> ...


Congratulations! 

Did you request any prioritize processing or was it on the normal processing?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

I guess ppl who r in Aus r getting priority processing for family visas.


----------



## SleepyCat (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks guys. Hope you can get the visa quickly. I didn't request any prioritize processing, just waiting.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

SleepyCat said:


> Thanks guys. Hope you can get the visa quickly. I didn't request any prioritize processing, just waiting.


Thanks for the response. All the best!


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I am looking for suggestions for Child visa.
Me & my wife both has PR valid till 2025, now we have to get child visa for new born (now 9 months) we have Passport, Birth certificate & even latest PCC taken for me & my wife for child visa 101 processing. However considering the child visa processing timeline. 

We are thinking whether it is right to apply for Visitor visa 600 , take child along with exemption and apply child visa 802 (onshore) 
OR
instead we apply for Child visa 101(off shore) and later take visitor visa (600) and take child along.
Which one is better option ?
Our intention to travel to Australia as soon as possible within 6 months (depending on tickets availability & affordability).


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for suggestions for Child visa.
> Me & my wife both has PR valid till 2025, now we have to get child visa for new born (now 9 months) we have Passport, Birth certificate & even latest PCC taken for me & my wife for child visa 101 processing. However considering the child visa processing timeline.
> 
> ...


Option 1 is better as you don’t have to leave Australia after expiry of visitors visa
Just make sure that there is no 8503 condition in the tourist visa
Cheers


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Would suggest you to apply child visitor visa with travel exemption . Request CO to remove 8503 condition so that can apply onshore visa from Australia and get bridging visa while child visa is in process.


Sorry Please clarify, Should I apply for Visa 600 - Sponsored family stream or Visa 600 - Tourist stream (apply outside Australia) and ask for 8503 waiver? When will a bridging visa come into the picture?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Option 1 is better as you don’t have to leave Australia after expiry of visitors visa
> Just make sure that there is no 8503 condition in the tourist visa
> Cheers


Thanks NB, but is there a possibility while making application for visitor visa 600 to ask for waiver on 8503 condition , also do I have to provide a reason for requesting the waiver for this condition ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks NB, but is there a possibility while making application for visitor visa 600 to ask for waiver on 8503 condition , also do I have to provide a reason for requesting the waiver for this condition ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Many applicants have done it
Search the threads 
I personally have no experience 
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

macdxb16 said:


> Wait for about 1-2 weeks, you will receive an acknowledgement via email.


hi buddy,

Got the acknowledgement email today from immi, would like to know whats the next step?


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

sidhusuhka said:


> For us they took 2 months to acknowledge
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


hi buddy,

Got the acknowledgement email today from immi, would like to know whats the next step?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Got the acknowledgement email today from immi, would like to know whats the next step?


Meditation and yoga till you hear from the co or get the grant 
Cheers


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Child Visa 101 processing times have been reduced.

*Processing times*

75% of applications: 15 months
90% of applications: 19 months



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, do you know how to submit the waiver request for 8503 condition while submitting 600 visa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Child Visa 101 processing times have been reduced.
> 
> *Processing times*
> 
> ...


looks like , it's related to no of applications and avg processing time. Still waiting for updates in forum those who got child visa grant this year. so far only 1.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Recent Disclosure Log


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Recent Disclosure Log


These figures are only for applicants above 18 years. Yes, average processing time now below 400 days, moving in the right direction. I got 101 submission acknowledgement in July 20, but no news since then. Lets hope monthly processed applications increase, Dec they approved 67 up to 21 Dec.


----------



## Qasimjaved001 (Feb 22, 2021)

aesasaah said:


> hi,im applying for the 101 of my biological child, the form directed me to a question where I have to attach a copy of the court order giving me sole legal right to determine where the child shall live...
> is this really required? and how to get it? all evidence from passport to birth certificates shows he is my child


Hi, have you got information about this. Please let me know?


----------



## Mike_03 (Feb 22, 2021)

rohitgupta007 said:


> 1. Anyone got any medical requests who applied after April 2020 on paper application to perth office.
> 2. Any new visa grants in Jan -Feb 2021





rohitgupta007 said:


> 1. Anyone got any medical requests who applied after April 2020 on paper application to perth office.
> 2. Any new visa grants in Jan -Feb 2021



Applied 101 last Nov.25,2020. Received at Perth's office Dec.9,2020
Request more info and Medicalec.14,2020
Submitted medical and other info Jan.4, 2021
Visa Grant Feb.4,2021.


----------



## Mike_03 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mike_03 said:


> Applied 101 last Nov.25,2020. Received at Perth's office Dec.9,2020
> Request more info and Medical Dec.14,2020
> Submitted medical and other info Jan.4, 2021
> Visa Grant Feb.4,2021.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Congrats...Can you please specify if you filed the application 101 for your kid while you were in Australia or aboard...and does it make a difference in processing the request.


----------



## Mike_03 (Feb 22, 2021)

farhan125 said:


> Congrats...Can you please specify if you filed the application 101 for your kid while you were in Australia or aboard...and does it make a difference in processing the request.


Im here in Australia but my child is outside thats why i filed 101. I think just make sure your docs are all complete so the process wont take that long. I just followed all their checklist.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Mike_03 said:


> Im here in Australia but my child is outside thats why i filed 101. I think just make sure your docs are all complete so the process wont take that long. I just followed all their checklist.


Thanks for the prompt response.. can you specify the check list since I have a newborn and I will go with the same process. Furthermore, does it require police clearance for parents ( Me and my wife) since we already have PR....


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks for the prompt response.. can you specify the check list since I have a newborn and I will go with the same process. Furthermore, does it require police clearance for parents ( Me and my wife) since we already have PR....


Yes you would need to obtain and submit PCCs even if you permanent residents. Department might ask you to provide an Australian state or territory police certificate if you have lived in an Australian state or territory for any length of time. If you have lived in an overseas country for at least 12 months, Department might ask you to provide a police certificate from that country.


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

Mike_03 said:


> Applied 101 last Nov.25,2020. Received at Perth's office Dec.9,2020
> Request more info and Medicalec.14,2020
> Submitted medical and other info Jan.4, 2021
> Visa Grant Feb.4,2021.


Congrats!
I hope I will hear from the Department soon about the medical requests.
My father submitted the application in Australia and got the acknowledgement letter on December 21. We are still waiting patiently and I also hope the best for others to get a piece of good news!


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

ardianme said:


> Congrats!
> I hope I will hear from the Department soon about the medical requests.
> My father submitted the application in Australia and got the acknowledgement letter on December 21. We are still waiting patiently and I also hope the best for others to get a piece of good news!


Just wanted to know whether the people who file their kids application for Visa 101 while being in Australia is processed faster than the application filed from people abroad or they are roughly on the same timeline or maybe it depends on the age of the child...


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Mike_03 said:


> Applied 101 last Nov.25,2020. Received at Perth's office Dec.9,2020
> Request more info and Medicalec.14,2020
> Submitted medical and other info Jan.4, 2021
> Visa Grant Feb.4,2021.


congratulations , it's pretty damn fast !!


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

farhan125 said:


> Just wanted to know whether the people who file their kids application for Visa 101 while being in Australia is processed faster than the application filed from people abroad or they are roughly on the same timeline or maybe it depends on the age of the child...


ideally if any parents are in Autralia then 101 can be faster as it's to reunite the family. but then there are families who applied in Jun/July 2020 and still waiting for medical requests.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks for the prompt response.. can you specify the check list since I have a newborn and I will go with the same process. Furthermore, does it require police clearance for parents ( Me and my wife) since we already have PR....


department may ask for it as mentioned on the visa page. Generally been seen that they do ask from countries where you have spent more then 12 months , along with child medical request.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Mike_03 said:


> Applied 101 last Nov.25,2020. Received at Perth's office Dec.9,2020
> Request more info and Medicalec.14,2020
> Submitted medical and other info Jan.4, 2021
> Visa Grant Feb.4,2021.


hi,

Great news, congratulation, could you please let us know if u reside in aus or outside... as previously stated in the forum... people residing in aus are getting priority over others(may be).


----------



## Mike_03 (Feb 22, 2021)

DannyS134 said:


> hi,
> 
> Great news, congratulation, could you please let us know if u reside in aus or outside... as previously stated in the forum... people residing in aus are getting priority over others(may be).


@DannyS134 im here in australia. Anyway we dont know if that's true if we get more prioritize coz we live here, what i do know my friends said it depends on child's age. The younger the faster the process. My child is 11.


----------



## Mike_03 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mike_03 said:


> @DannyS134 im here in australia. Anyway we dont know if that's true if we get more prioritize coz we live here, what i do know my friends said it depends on child's age. The younger the faster the process. My child is 11.


@farhan125 yes u need police checks, we submitted it together with our application for 101.Police check for all the country that you lived for in 12 mos. for the last 10 years. We didnt waited for the CO to ask for that.What we did we just submitted everything that's on list in the application. Read the child migration booklet also in DHA website coz that will help you more. Additional docs requested was medical records of my child and wife like ultrasound, medical records during pregnancy, the reason why they asked for these was we had a late registration of birth. So i think it depends on situation you are in. I've read also some post here,they've been asked for medical records so maybe its a case to case basis. I hope this helps. Cheers to everyone! I Hope and pray that everyone here will get there visa grant soon🙂


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Mike_03 said:


> @farhan125 yes u need police checks, we submitted it together with our application for 101.Police check for all the country that you lived for in 12 mos. for the last 10 years. We didnt waited for the CO to ask for that.What we did we just submitted everything that's on list in the application. Read the child migration booklet also in DHA website coz that will help you more. Additional docs requested was medical records of my child and wife like ultrasound, medical records during pregnancy, the reason why they asked for these was we had a late registration of birth. So i think it depends on situation you are in. I've read also some post here,they've been asked for medical records so maybe its a case to case basis. I hope this helps. Cheers to everyone! I Hope and pray that everyone here will get there visa grant soon🙂


 Hi Mike, Congrats on the grant!! And now, this makes more sense, as the application also states that we need to ensure all possible documents are included. Now, my question is, can i submit the PCCs and wife & kids medical reports without being asked or should i wait for them ? if yes, should i be sending it to the Perth office mentioning my application details ?


----------



## Mike_03 (Feb 22, 2021)

@shriram.gopalakrishnan tnxs. Well if you already filed the child visa i think better to wait for their request, but if you havent file the child visa yet its best to submit you police checks with it. With regards to medical records its a case to case basis, that's not included in the checklist, they just asked that for additional info. to support my application.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Mike_03 said:


> @shriram.gopalakrishnan tnxs. Well if you already filed the child visa i think better to wait for their request, but if you havent file the child visa yet its best to submit you police checks with it. With regards to medical records its a case to case basis, that's not included in the checklist, they just asked that for additional info. to support my application.


Thanks Mike... Can you explain the process of filing 101 Visa ..Is it just a from that has to be filled with the supporting documents ( like Salary slip, Police clearance ) and then wait for the email from home affair...or does it require something more like getting appoitment for the child to get fingerprints etc. ( specially when the kid is new born)


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Pardhu said:


> But I have 8503, 8531 condition, can you please clarify that?


Just leave by Feb 03 2023 or earlier - 12 months from your arrival date


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Further documents requested for - signature updated


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks Mike... Can you explain the process of filing 101 Visa ..Is it just a from that has to be filled with the supporting documents ( like Salary slip, Police clearance ) and then wait for the email from home affair...or does it require something more like getting appoitment for the child to get fingerprints etc. ( specially when the kid is new born)


Can someone share a sample of application for 40CH and 47CH.. I am confused what to fill in the below sections..I have to file application for one kid which is new born other family members ( me, wife and other son ) already have PR....on Part C ( do I have to add only my new born) and on part D do I have to add all family members who have PR already....


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Aamir,
> 
> I asked for waiver at the time of filing for visitor visa. And attached the PDF file in the documents section .
> 
> All the best ! 👍


Congrats for getting 600 visa.

Can you please let us know if you have a child subclass 101 offshore visa parallelly in the process? or you are planning to bring the child in 600 and then apply for 802 onshore child visa
Also, are you inside or outside Australia>


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

You h


farhan125 said:


> Can someone share a sample of application for 40CH and 47CH.. I am confused what to fill in the below sections..I have to file application for one kid which is new born other family members ( me, wife and other son ) already have PR....on Part C ( do I have to add only my new born) and on part D do I have to add all family members who have PR already....
> 
> View attachment 99109
> 
> ...


You have to tick "NO" for Part C Question 24, which then takes you straight to Part D, Question 27.
Here, provide details of yourselves (parents only) as listed in the table


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

anandc said:


> Further documents requested for - signature updated


PCC for kid? how old is your kid, if i may know?


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Has anyone in the group submitted form 956 or 956a when submitting SC 600 tourist scheme for child?
This is required for appointing an authorized person for communication. 

As the child is small I mentioned my name as the authorized person for communication and then the document list requires 956a.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dear Team, 

I am planning to fill form 40CH for filing visa 101 for my kid. I need to know what exactly should I fill in "Date of Arrival in Australia" as me and my wife has PR but we couldn't move to Australia because of Covid-19.. Kindly advise..


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, all!
I have got some questions which might have been asked before (I don't know, sorry bout that 🙌), but I am just gonna put it here.

I am planning to apply for Tourist Visa Family Stream subclass 600 while on the other hand we also have two applications for Child Visa 101 under processing. I am aware of COVID 19 concession now that as per 27 February 2021 subclass 101 particularly, applicants are allowed to remain in Australia at the time of visa grant. But, I also notice this quote "This temporary concession would be for certain applicants who are in Australia and are not able to travel offshore to be granted the visa because of COVID-19 travel restrictions." which in my understanding is not applicable for my current situation.

However, is it advisable to apply for subclass 600 and if granted remain there until the time of the 101 visa grant? as I am concerned about that particular quote above.

Thank you very much. I apologize in advance for the lengthy questions.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> PCC for kid? how old is your kid, if i may know?


21


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

Has anyone received the Grant 101 under the Covid 19 concession criteria?

That is, grant of 101 while the child being onshore?

Thanks.


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

DannyS134 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to submit the application for 101, however just came across below requirement and wondering how to fulfil it, please help.
> Do i need to separately give my and my baby photo and certify/attest it or any photo document will suffice this requirement?
> ...


Hi Danny,

Is it mandatory to attest baby's photographs ? and where did you see this. it would be useful if you can provide me the info. Thanks


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Is it mandatory to attest baby's photographs ? and where did you see this. it would be useful if you can provide me the info. Thanks


You can find information at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper/certified-copy


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> You can find information at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper/certified-copy


Thanks singh saab, 
Already submitted with just name on the back, hopefully it will get through. how ever its been almost 3 weeks and i haven't got medical request, any idea on when will i get it?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Waiting from July2020 .. not got any medical request.
Anyone got medical request from perth office, kindly please share details.


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks singh saab,
> Already submitted with just name on the back, hopefully it will get through. how ever its been almost 3 weeks and i haven't got medical request, any idea on when will i get it?


 I'm waiting from July 2020 for medical request


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

What might be taking so long @harminder.singh84 @aamir.i.kh ?
What is the age of your kids? And are you in Australia or outside?


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> What might be taking so long @harminder.singh84 @aamir.i.kh ?
> What is the age of your kids? And are you in Australia or outside?


Hi Farooq,

how much time its take to get medical request, my kid is 2.6 years, applied from outside australia and its been nearly 4 weeks since I got the initial acknowledgement.
Did you get the medical request, if yes then in how many days?


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

farooq41 said:


> What might be taking so long @harminder.singh84 @aamir.i.kh ?
> What is the age of your kids? And are you in Australia or outside?


3.5 years and I'm outside Australia


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

harminder.singh84 said:


> 3.5 years and I'm outside Australia


Did you get the medical request, if yes then in how many days?


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

DannyS134 said:


> Did you get the medical request, if yes then in how many days?


I'm still waiting for medical request


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Hi Farooq,
> 
> how much time its take to get medical request, my kid is 2.6 years, applied from outside australia and its been nearly 4 weeks since I got the initial acknowledgement.
> Did you get the medical request, if yes then in how many days?


Still waiting for medicals since july 2020.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks like I possibly made a mistake by applying for 101 over 600 and then apply for bridging. 101 Courier was received yesterday. Waiting for acknowledgment. I am offshore too


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> Looks like I possibly made a mistake by applying for 101 over 600 and then apply for bridging. 101 Courier was received yesterday. Waiting for acknowledgment. I am offshore too


I just got an email asking for child biometrics ... How can we do child biometrics??


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> Looks like I possibly made a mistake by applying for 101 over 600 and then apply for bridging. 101 Courier was received yesterday. Waiting for acknowledgment. I am offshore too


Hi farooq,

Did you apply 600 first and then 101? Did you get 600? What is bridging that you mentioned in your post?

Thanks.


----------



## harminder.singh84 (Jun 12, 2015)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I just got an email asking for child biometrics ... How can we do child biometrics??


Have you also received medical request??

Someone asked about child biometric on this forum few weeks ago. Just go to previous posts of this forum, you'll get more info about it.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I just got an email asking for child biometrics ... How can we do child biometrics??


Visit the VFS office or Australia Consulate for your biometrics. Was medical done beforhand?


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

IamWinner said:


> Hi farooq,
> 
> Did you apply 600 first and then 101? Did you get 600? What is bridging that you mentioned in your post?
> 
> Thanks.


For offshore there are 2 options. 1) get the visit visa 600, go to Aus and then apply 101 while you are there. If required bridging. 2) apply for 101 from offshore. I did the second option. Now i realize first option would have been better.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I just got an email asking for child biometrics ... How can we do child biometrics??


Go To VFS twitter handle https://twitter.com/VFSGlobal?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author 

Message them for biometrics request from your origin country and check if they have resumed services.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> For offshore there are 2 options. 1) get the visit visa 600, go to Aus and then apply 101 while you are there. If required bridging. 2) apply for 101 from offshore. I did the second option. Now i realize first option would have been better.


You cannot apply for 101 from Aus. It should be 802 and then bridging visa.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

farooq41 said:


> Looks like I possibly made a mistake by applying for 101 over 600 and then apply for bridging. 101 Courier was received yesterday. Waiting for acknowledgment. I am offshore too


Dont worry things will be fine everything is case by case and processing time for the child visa is better than before and hopefully you will get is soon.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Request all of you in the group to update signatures with 101/802/600 related timelines. It is easier to keep track. Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> For offshore there are 2 options. 1) get the visit visa 600, go to Aus and then apply 101 while you are there. If required bridging. 2) apply for 101 from offshore. I did the second option. Now i realize first option would have been better.


Thanks.. yea I am aware of above options, but it's 802 from onshore.

Even I had applied 600 for my child with the intention to apply 802 from onshore. But it seems 600 is also taking so long. Now I am planning to apply 101 as well.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks.. yea I am aware of above options, but it's 802 from onshore.
> 
> Even I had applied 600 for my child with the intention to apply 802 from onshore. But it seems 600 is also taking so long. Now I am planning to apply 101 as well.


When did you apply for visa 600 with the intention shown that you will go for bridging visa... Just trying to estimate time...


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Those have applied 600 , can please also share updates on this thread. It's for those who have applied 600 and 101 as well. 









Visitor Visa 600 (Subclass 600) for kids of Permanent...


Dear All, I believe some of the parents opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> When did you apply for visa 600 with the intention shown that you will go for bridging visa... Just trying to estimate time...


Applied on 28 Oct 2020. Status is Further Assessment.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I just got an email asking for child biometrics ... How can we do child biometrics??


it's for which visa and when did you applied that. for biometeric, find out VFC office and if it's operation then book an appointment. if not operational , then i believe you need to raise an exemption mentioning it. someone did it earlier.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

rohitgupta007 said:


> it's for which visa and when did you applied that. for biometeric, find out VFC office and if it's operation then book an appointment. if not operational , then i believe you need to raise an exemption mentioning it. someone did it earlier.


If everyone adds timeline in signature, it will be really helpful.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

For those awaiting from April 2020 onwards for the medical, have you tried the enquiry form from the home affairs website or any other means and what was the result?


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

Signature updated


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Those have applied 600 , can please also share updates on this thread. It's for those who have applied 600 and 101 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I applied 101 in june 2020, only received acknowledgement. Nothing further received on 101 application.Then applied for 600 in Dec 2020, just received 600 approval 2 days ago.

Is there anyone who applied in June 2020 and has received medical request? Or final approval?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Vanessa.c said:


> I applied 101 in june 2020, only received acknowledgement. Nothing further received on 101 application.Then applied for 600 in Dec 2020, just received 600 approval 2 days ago.
> 
> Is there anyone who applied in June 2020 and has received medical request? Or final approval?


for 600 Visa , congratulations. did you raised travel exemption which triggered it or received normally.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I just got an email asking for child biometrics ... How can we do child biometrics??


Did you apply Visitor Visa 600? Or Is the child biometrics for Child visa 101?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

101


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Did you apply Visitor Visa 600? Or Is the child biometrics for Child visa 101?


Its for 101 visa .. but its mentioned tht for less thn 5 years old only digital photograph required in VFS center.
Also I got medical request in same email.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Its for 101 visa .. but its mentioned tht for less thn 5 years old only digital photograph required in VFS center.
> Also I got medical request in same email.


What is the age of your kid? Would you request for exemption for biometric? Btw it is good news July people are getting medical invites.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> What is the age of your kid? Would you request for exemption for biometric? Btw it is good news July people are getting medical invites.


I will go to vfs and check, already booked an appointment... Age of child is 1 year.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Its for 101 visa .. but its mentioned tht for less thn 5 years old only digital photograph required in VFS center.
> Also I got medical request in same email.


Thanks aamir.i.kh!


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

I applied 101 first and then Visitor visa 600. We did the biometrics and health examination for Visitor visa. Does any one has an ideas whether they request for biometrics and health examination for 101 as well. or do they automatically link it without requesting it from us?


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I will go to vfs and check, already booked an appointment... Age of child is 1 year.


hi Aamir, when did you apply for 101? july?


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

so applied child visa 101 in july 2020, got on 10th march request to get biometrics done, police certificate and some other information regarding travel history in between the period.
Though have not lived in Australia (first entry was a 4 day trip only) the police certificate asked also require from Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check. Did any one else got the same requirement?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> hi Aamir, when did you apply for 101? july?


Jul 2020


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> I applied 101 first and then Visitor visa 600. We did the biometrics and health examination for Visitor visa. Does any one has an ideas whether they request for biometrics and health examination for 101 as well. or do they automatically link it without requesting it from us?


I have requested them multiple times to link the biometrics and medical done for my child for 600 to link with 101, so far I am not sure if that is linked or not as I received yesterday for 101 to get the biometrics done, nothing on medical to-date.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Jul 2020


amir I presume you got request to submit police checks again, did you get the requirement of Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check as well ?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

hdkhan said:


> amir I presume you got request to submit police checks again, did you get the requirement of Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check as well ?


No i have submitted all police checks with my application but not Austrlian one cz lived only a month thr. They have not asked for AFP.

For child under 5 years ..do we need biometrics?I also got request to go for biometrics.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> No i have submitted all police checks with my application but not Austrlian one cz lived only a month thr. They have not asked for AFP.
> 
> For child under 5 years ..do we need biometrics?I also got request to go for biometrics.


I had submitted the police checks with my application, but now are asking again to submit new ones and the new requirement is AFP though lived 4 days only in Australia, any way cannot do much.
I had done biometrics for 600 visa that I applied in jan 2021, but yes still have to do it again. you can get it done from the vfs, they will just take a photograph.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Has anyone lodged 101 in August, September or October received medical or biometric?


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

farooq41 said:


> Has anyone lodged 101 in August, September or October received medical or biometric?


Best of luck in parallel why dont you apply visa 600 while requesting that they donnot put any no further stay condition. I believe you can travel with your family whichever visa comes first.


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

farhan125 said:


> Best of luck in parallel why dont you apply visa 600 while requesting that they donnot put any no further stay condition. I believe you can travel with your family whichever visa comes first.


how to request them for no further stay condition can you guide please


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

Pardhu said:


> Thank you, I have already applied 101 visa from offshore.


Hiya, what SC600 did you apply for, for your child? We are in 2 minds whether we will apply for one too. 
We applied for my sons SC101 in March last year and are still waiting for medical request and our HAP id. 
Thanks


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

farhan125 said:


> Best of luck in parallel why dont you apply visa 600 while requesting that they donnot put any no further stay condition. I believe you can travel with your family whichever visa comes first.


I have read before here that someone's 600 was rejected for requesting exemption for no further stay. It would be a risk.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

101 Visa granted!!! on 11th Mar 2021

*101 visa applied - *26Jun 2020*|Medicals and other docs requested - *7th Jan 2021*| Docs submitted *- 19th Jan 2021|*Biometrics waiver requested *as VFS centers closed due to covid*| Child PCC requested*-8th Feb 2021*| PCC submitted*- 20th Feb 2021|*101 Visa grant *- 11th Mar 2021


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

anandc said:


> 101 Visa granted!!! on 11th Mar 2021
> 
> *101 visa applied - *26Jun 2020*|Medicals and other docs requested - *7th Jan 2021*| Docs submitted *- 19th Jan 2021|*Biometrics waiver requested *as VFS centers closed due to covid*| Child PCC requested*-8th Feb 2021*| PCC submitted*- 20th Feb 2021|*101 Visa grant *- 11th Mar 2021


many congratulations anand !!


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

anandc said:


> 101 Visa granted!!! on 11th Mar 2021
> 
> *101 visa applied - *26Jun 2020*|Medicals and other docs requested - *7th Jan 2021*| Docs submitted *- 19th Jan 2021|*Biometrics waiver requested *as VFS centers closed due to covid*| Child PCC requested*-8th Feb 2021*| PCC submitted*- 20th Feb 2021|*101 Visa grant *- 11th Mar 2021


Congratulations Anand! How to request for waiver of biometrics? Are you in Australia or offshore?


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

anandc said:


> 101 Visa granted!!! on 11th Mar 2021
> 
> *101 visa applied - *26Jun 2020*|Medicals and other docs requested - *7th Jan 2021*| Docs submitted *- 19th Jan 2021|*Biometrics waiver requested *as VFS centers closed due to covid*| Child PCC requested*-8th Feb 2021*| PCC submitted*- 20th Feb 2021|*101 Visa grant *- 11th Mar 2021


Congratulations!


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> for 600 Visa , congratulations. did you raised travel exemption which triggered it or received normally.


I got exemption very quickly, the visit visa took time, almost 3 months.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I had applied visitor visa - tourist stream for my child and requested for waiver of 8503 condition as I planned to apply 802 from onshore.

I didn't get visitor visa yet, hence now planning to apply 101 from offshore.

Can I apply 101 while 600 application is in process? As I read in one of the previous posts that someone's visitor visa got rejected as he applied asking for 8503 waiver while 101 was in process.

Can someone guide me the correct path to follow?

Thanks.


----------



## anandc (Jun 4, 2014)

farooq41 said:


> Congratulations Anand! How to request for waiver of biometrics? Are you in Australia or offshore?


Australia..email them ..with proof and screenshots..guess that should be enough


----------



## Rahul sood (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi mike did you apply while you were in Australia ?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi all, I am asked to provide child photo id document with signature same which done on 40CH or 1229.
Can you please guide as passport can not be signed by infant & these forms signed by parents. 
Below is detail been requested for child.
"Other requirements 
Please supply official government issued photo identification containing your signature (such as a signed passport or drivers licence) that matches the signature you provided on forms 40CH and 1229 . The signature must match. If the signature you used is different than your identity document you should provide identification that matches your signature, or re-sign the declaration page/s with a signature that matches your identification."


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Guys,
My application reached Perth office for paper application of child 101 visa but I have not received any email or confirmation that my application was received. Who should I contact for this?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

piyu31 said:


> Hello Guys,
> My application reached Perth office for paper application of child 101 visa but I have not received any email or confirmation that my application was received. Who should I contact for this?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


acknolwdgement can take upto few weeks.wait atleast for 3 weeks before writing to them.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi all, I am asked to provide child photo id document with signature same which done on 40CH or 1229.
> Can you please guide as passport can not be signed by infant & these forms signed by parents.
> Below is detail been requested for child.
> "Other requirements
> Please supply official government issued photo identification containing your signature (such as a signed passport or drivers licence) that matches the signature you provided on forms 40CH and 1229 . The signature must match. If the signature you used is different than your identity document you should provide identification that matches your signature, or re-sign the declaration page/s with a signature that matches your identification."


looks like request is for your documents to match the signatures and not infant. Infan child doesn't sign 40CH or 1229 forms.


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> acknolwdgement can take upto few weeks.wait atleast for 3 weeks before writing to them.


Thanks Rohit,

My application reached on 25th Feb. So I'll wait another week for their confirmation then.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

Lilliex said:


> Hiya, what SC600 did you apply for, for your child? We are in 2 minds whether we will apply for one too.
> We applied for my sons SC101 in March last year and are still waiting for medical request and our HAP id.
> Thanks


I had applied SC600 (Sponsored family stream) we have received grant within two months for SC600


----------



## asadnk86 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dear dannyS134,
I am planning to apply for SC101 in this week. Kindly share if you've received acknowledgement from them regarding acceptance of application.

Regards.



DannyS134 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have recently applied for child visa 101 and the courier is received by DHA but no acknowledgement is given yet on mail, I would like what is the next step?
> 
> please help!!!


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

asadnk86 said:


> Dear dannyS134,
> I am planning to apply for SC101 in this week. Kindly share if you've received acknowledgement from them regarding acceptance of application.
> 
> Regards.


got it after 17 days.


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

Pardhu said:


> I had applied SC600 (Sponsored family stream) we have received grant within two months for SC600


Thank you. We applied for our sons 101 March 2020 just before covid hit. We have received acknowledgement only. Nothing else. We are in the UK. We lived in Australia for 7 years and came home in 2018. We have 2 daughters that are Australian citizens. Praying we get medical requests soon. Its such a long process. We have waited over a year and heard nothing. Any one else in the same position as us?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Lilliex said:


> Thank you. We applied for our sons 101 March 2020 just before covid hit. We have received acknowledgement only. Nothing else. We are in the UK. We lived in Australia for 7 years and came home in 2018. We have 2 daughters that are Australian citizens. Praying we get medical requests soon. Its such a long process. We have waited over a year and heard nothing. Any one else in the same position as us?


Hi @Lilliex , Did you tried reaching out to child visa team and enquire . March 2020 should have been processed by now. Did you checked your spam mails in case medical request landed up there.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Received acknowledgment today.


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone applied in Aug/Sep 2020 and receive medical request?


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

ch.zawar6 said:


> Anyone applied in Aug/Sep 2020 and receive medical request?


I applied in March 2020 and still haven't received medical request. X


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

ch.zawar6 said:


> Anyone applied in Aug/Sep 2020 and receive medical request?


should expect anytime soon , as those applied in June-July have started receiving medical , biometrics and PCC requests.


----------



## sandy8051 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi everyone
need guidance on the right child visa to apply
Wife & I are PR's since 2019. Child delivered offshore and both mother and child are offshore. I moved into Sydney last week and am planning to bring my child asap.
please advise if I should apply for 101 or 802


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi All,
I have applied child visa 101 for my daughter from India on 10th March 2021, I know child visa processing time is almost a year...I want to get my child in Australia on visitor visa 600....so I want to know what are the chances to get visitor visa for child now....will it be approve or reject.?


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

sandy8051 said:


> Hi everyone
> need guidance on the right child visa to apply
> Wife & I are PR's since 2019. Child delivered offshore and both mother and child are offshore. I moved into Sydney last week and am planning to bring my child asap.
> please advise if I should apply for 101 or 802


I would suggest you to apply 802 from Australia...try to get your child on visitor visa..


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied child visa 101 for my daughter from India on 10th March 2021, I know child visa processing time is almost a year...I want to get my child in Australia on visitor visa 600....so I want to know what are the chances to get visitor visa for child now....will it be approve or reject.?


You can apply visitor visa 600 - tourist stream. I don't see any issue in getting visitor visa.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied visitor visa - tourist stream for my child and requested for waiver of 8503 condition as I planned to apply 802 from onshore.
> 
> ...


Can anyone pls guide on this?

Thanks.


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi folks

ChildVisa asked me to provide AFP Federal Police Clearance from Australia for my child visa 101 case processing.

Has any one been asked such request and how it can be done offshorr


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> ChildVisa asked me to provide AFP Federal Police Clearance from Australia for my child visa 101 case processing.
> 
> Has any one been asked such request and how it can be done offshorr


Recently they asked me additional docs but not this.. how old is ur child? Is strange they are asking for AFP clearance for child!!


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Recently they asked me additional docs but not this.. how old is ur child? Is strange they are asking for AFP clearance for child!!


Child is less than year old.

They asked parents to send AFP cleance but we never stayed for 3 months in OZ


aamir.i.kh said:


> Recently they asked me additional docs but not this.. how old is ur child? Is strange they are asking for AFP clearance for child!!


They asked AFP clearance for parents.. although we never stayed for more than 3 months ... how to handle this request


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied child visa 101 for my daughter from India on 10th March 2021, I know child visa processing time is almost a year...I want to get my child in Australia on visitor visa 600....so I want to know what are the chances to get visitor visa for child now....will it be approve or reject.?


visitor visa is taking 4+ months but few got it approved once raised travel exemption as immediate family member. Better to apply visitor visa now then late . 101 will take more then a year unless being very lucky.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Child is less than year old.
> 
> They asked parents to send AFP cleance but we never stayed for 3 months in OZ
> 
> They asked AFP clearance for parents.. although we never stayed for more than 3 months ... how to handle this request


U can initiate a request online. U can get certifictae in email I guess. Extra 80-90$ expenses.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> for 600 Visa , congratulations. did you raised travel exemption which triggered it or received normally.


Received normally.


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi Gents,
Applied 101 Child Visa (Offshore) and they asked more information today from Main Applicant (Which is Child):
"* Intention to reside permanently in Australia**
*One of the requirements of this visa is the applicant intends to reside in Australia
permanently.
Please provide the following:
● Statutory declaration in respect to your intention to reside in Australia; and/or
● Evidence to support claims you intend to reside permanently in Australia.
A blank Statutory Declaration form can be found at the below link:*
*





Statutory declarations


There are Commonwealth and state and territory statutory declarations. We only give information about Commonwealth statutory declarations.




www.ag.gov.au




*"
Anyone received such request and how did she/he handle this request .. please share procedure


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi All

Me and my wife got PR granted in 2019 and we are currently in India. Applied 101 visa for our child in Sep 2020. Still awaiting HAP ID / biometrics / request for medicals. Since 101 processing is taking too long, checking on other options we have.
With both parents being in India, can we apply visitor visa for our child? If so then which stream should we opt for?

Looking for some guidance here if anyone is in the same situation. 

Thank you.


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> U can initiate a request online. U can get certifictae in email I guess. Extra 80-90$ expenses.


I found below link to apply from offshore for Australian Federal Police Clearance:





AFP Application







afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au




But they are asking for some documents to be uploaded (Like Foreign Passport and few others) But I have only Foreign Passport to submit...
Can any one help me out here? How I can complete 100 Points for submitting Police Clearance Request:


https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

skreddy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Me and my wife got PR granted in 2019 and we are currently in India. Applied 101 visa for our child in Sep 2020. Still awaiting HAP ID / biometrics / request for medicals. Since 101 processing is taking too long, checking on other options we have.
> With both parents being in India, can we apply visitor visa for our child? If so then which stream should we opt for?
> ...


Hi 
You can apply SC600(Tourist stream) Visa. i had applied SC600 (Sponsored family ) because i am in Sydney my wife and kid are in India at the moment. So i opted Family sponsored stream got grant with In two months. after applied you need to submit Travel exemption for your child (write some strong reason why you wanna bring your child to australia) then you will have chance to get grant soon.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> I found below link to apply from offshore for Australian Federal Police Clearance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 Passport will be 70 points
2 if u have bank account / statement and debit card u can submit .. both have 25, 25 points
Or if u have driver's license


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Applied 101 Child Visa (Offshore) and they asked more information today from Main Applicant (Which is Child):
> "* Intention to reside permanently in Australia**
> *One of the requirements of this visa is the applicant intends to reside in Australia
> ...


Anyone please help me on this...

1. Who can Witness this document signatures
2. What should be content in such letter


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Anyone please help me on this...
> 
> 1. Who can Witness this document signatures
> 2. What should be content in such letter


Which country are you living in ?
What is the age of the child ?
Cheers


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> ChildVisa asked me to provide AFP Federal Police Clearance from Australia for my child visa 101 case processing.
> 
> Has any one been asked such request and how it can be done offshorr


Hi,
they asked the same for me and my wife, though we stayed like 4 days in Australia (first entry trip), Instead of arguing with the CO I just applied using the link they have provided in the request to provide AFP certificate. so you can apply online, the only nuisance is that it will be mailed to your physical address and I had sent a request to get a scanned copy but the reply by AFP is that it cannot be emailed. may be you can provide an address in Australia which they can mail to and they can scan and send you, that could be a faster approach in getting the cert.


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys same here, I have been asked to do biometrics while we did that for 600 visa. should we redo? as i am getting an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

isgrhul said:


> Guys same here, I have been asked to do biometrics while we did that for 600 visa. should we redo? as i am getting an appointment tomorrow.


Hi when did you apply for 101?


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> they asked the same for me and my wife, though we stayed like 4 days in Australia (first entry trip), Instead of arguing with the CO I just applied using the link they have provided in the request to provide AFP certificate. so you can apply online, the only nuisance is that it will be mailed to your physical address and I had sent a request to get a scanned copy but the reply by AFP is that it cannot be emailed. may be you can provide an address in Australia which they can mail to and they can scan and send you, that could be a faster approach in getting the cert.


Thanks for your reply.. How can i request to submit me via Email OR Even change address,, as i already have applied via online portal available...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Thanks for your reply.. How can i request to submit me via Email OR Even change address,, as i already have applied via online portal available...


You have to be more careful when you write to make sure that the members can understand what you are trying to say
Are you using google translator?
Cheers


----------



## prashant2819 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
I am from India and hold PR visa 189. I have applied for child visa 101 for my daughter few days back. As the child visa grant will take time, I want to apply tourist visa for her.
Both of us are presently in India, so we will apply tourist visa in the tourist stream. I have few queries:
1. In the document section they are asking for Family Register and composition proof. What document one needs to provide here
2. Where in the tourist visa form we can mention the details of the Child Visa 101 application.
3. Also, where in this form we have to fill in the details of Parents PR to let CO know that we have PR
4. Can we use the passport of the child as her National Identity Card (instead of Adhar).
5. In "Proposed Period of Stay" section(page-9), can Planned Arrival and Departure date be left empty. As we are not sure about the dates.


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

NB said:


> You have to be more careful when you write to make sure that the members can understand what you are trying to say
> Are you using google translator?
> Cheers


Yeah, I observed now, it seems some typo.. I will rephrase my question...
(But you have to double check that your words should not sound offensive as well)...


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> they asked the same for me and my wife, though we stayed like 4 days in Australia (first entry trip), Instead of arguing with the CO I just applied using the link they have provided in the request to provide AFP certificate. so you can apply online, the only nuisance is that it will be mailed to your physical address and I had sent a request to get a scanned copy but the reply by AFP is that it cannot be emailed. may be you can provide an address in Australia which they can mail to and they can scan and send you, that could be a faster approach in getting the cert.


Hi HDKHAN, Thank you for your reply....

I have applied for AFP NPC by using below portal:




__





AFP Application







afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au





Did you contact AFP via some portal or Just called them?

2nd Question: I just paid $42 Fee for NPC; does it cover Postal Charges as well?


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I got my PR SC189 in Feb 2018. Now I am planning to file SC101 for my daughter.
Right now I am in Taiwan and have no plan to move in next 12 months.

For my SC189 I filed it through a MARA agent but for SC101 I am planning to do it myself

I have few queries related to visa application.

1) I need to submit copies of all pages of Passport of both parents and child

Copy needs to be colored or black/white also work ?
Do I need to notarize all pages or just the first and last page. All pages means 100+, too expensive
2) Do I need to submit all or few of following as proof of funds

Payslip of last 12 months. Does they all needs to be notarized
Bank Account statement of last 12 months from bank with bank stamp. Does it needs to be notarized as well ? If yes, then all pages or just last page
Income Tax return from IncomeTax department with IT office stamp. Does it needs to be notarized as well ? If yes, then all pages or just last page
3) Me and my wife has to arrange PCC from India, Japan, USA and Taiwan. USA FBI clearance takes 5-6 months minimum. Should I file the visa application or wait for PCC before filing ?

Thanks in advance, seeking your advice as per your experience.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Hi HDKHAN, Thank you for your reply....
> 
> I have applied for AFP NPC by using below portal:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Same here used the same portal.
I sent them an email on [email protected], to which they replied in 4 working days. 
yes, the AUD 42 fee covers the postal charges as well.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> ChildVisa asked me to provide AFP Federal Police Clearance from Australia for my child visa 101 case processing.
> 
> Has any one been asked such request and how it can be done offshorr


Hi,

Hi,

Can I know when did you apply for 101?

I applied in July 2020 and still have not heard from them, even for HAP ID.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I think u will get medical request within this month.. mostly peaople who applied july20 getting it now...


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I think u will get medical request within this month.. mostly peaople who applied july20 getting it now...


True that.

Within few days you ll get Correspondence from Perth.

BTW my docs were acknowledged in Oct 2020.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> True that.
> 
> Within few days you ll get Correspondence from Perth.
> 
> BTW my docs were acknowledged in Oct 2020.


Thanks


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I think u will get medical request within this month.. mostly peaople who applied july20 getting it now...


Thanks


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

sorabzone said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my PR SC189 in Feb 2018. Now I am planning to file SC101 for my daughter.
> Right now I am in Taiwan and have no plan to move in next 12 months.
> ...


Good morning!

Can anyone please share details on above. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi All,
I have applied child visa 101 for my daughter from India and also applied tourist visa recently....Is there any way we can get tourist visa as early as possible....because we have to travel with in 15 to 20 days...?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied child visa 101 for my daughter from India and also applied tourist visa recently....Is there any way we can get tourist visa as early as possible....because we have to travel with in 15 to 20 days...?


After you get the visa, you have to apply for exemption also which will take time
If you have already made the travel arrangements m you can ask the Australian high commission in india to expedite
Cheers


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

NB said:


> After you get the visa, you have to apply for exemption also which will take time
> If you have already made the travel arrangements m you can ask the Australian high commission in india to expedite
> Cheers


Ok...but how I can contact to Australian high commission...is there any contact no or mail ID specific for visa processing...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> Ok...but how I can contact to Australian high commission...is there any contact no or mail ID specific for visa processing...


You can contact Aus HC from here Australian High Commission - India Contact us


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Applied 101 Child Visa (Offshore) and they asked more information today from Main Applicant (Which is Child):
> "* Intention to reside permanently in Australia**
> *One of the requirements of this visa is the applicant intends to reside in Australia
> ...


Hello Folks,

I have been working on this Statutory Document for "Intention to Reside in Australia". After reading the information on ag.gov.au website, I concluded that "Signatures on Statutory Document can be witness by Counselor of AUS embassy"

But my question now is "Since this letter is required from Applicant, who is just infant. So What should be the content of Statutory Declaration"?
And Should any parent Sign on behalf of child in this case?

Appreciate for any feedback, based on experience.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> You can contact Aus HC from here Australian High Commission - India Contact us


Thank you so much


----------



## Koch Ersit (Mar 27, 2021)

sorabzone said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my PR SC189 in Feb 2018. Now I am planning to file SC101 for my daughter.
> Right now I am in Taiwan and have no plan to move in next 12 months.
> ...


For the copies of your Passport, you only need to copy the pages with your photo, passport details, AND also your signature. Need to be certified.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Have anyone got tourist visa issue for infant child to PR Parents in last 2 months without raising exemption ?


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Has anyone who applied for 101 after july received medicals?


----------



## harendra.au (Apr 5, 2021)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Have anyone got tourist visa issue for infant child to PR Parents in last 2 months without raising exemption ?


Hi Rohit,

just a question - Do we need to raise exemption before applying 600 visa.


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> Has anyone who applied for 101 after july received medicals?


I applied Feb 25th 2021 from US(paper based) and got medical and PCC request. PCC was requested again as middle name was missing in the previous one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

piyu31 said:


> I applied Feb 25th 2021 from US(paper based) and got medical and PCC request. PCC was requested again as middle name was missing in the previous one.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Wow, that was quick! Good for you.
Do you mind me asking about the age of applicant?
I am just wondering if it determines how fast the application gets processed.

Thank you in advance


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

piyu31 said:


> I applied Feb 25th 2021 from US(paper based) and got medical and PCC request. PCC was requested again as middle name was missing in the previous one.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


woww , pretty fast . good luck !!


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

harendra.au said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> just a question - Do we need to raise exemption before applying 600 visa.


hi harendra,

in my understanding, exemption is when already have visa . however few have raised exemption after applying tourist visa and actually got visa processed along with exemption granted.

So without visa in process or granted, what would be the purpose of exemption ?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

ardianme said:


> Wow, that was quick! Good for you.
> Do you mind me asking about the age of applicant?
> I am just wondering if it determines how fast the application gets processed.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi Ardianme , i am in singapore and have applied child visa from here. have you heard of pcc or medical request.


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

ardianme said:


> Wow, that was quick! Good for you.
> Do you mind me asking about the age of applicant?
> I am just wondering if it determines how fast the application gets processed.
> 
> Thank you in advance


3 years old.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow that is super fast!l for 101! Did you post it via VFS?


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Hi Ardianme , i am in singapore and have applied child visa from here. have you heard of pcc or medical request.


Hi, rohitgupta007!
I am still waiting for it. How about you?


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi All - As Child Visa (101) is taking time (applied in July 2020) I applied for Visit visa and exemption in Dec 2020. I received travel exemption in December 2020 and 600 Visit visa (12 months visa) in March 2021. I plan to travel in June 2021. I was told by a friend that exemption has a 3 month validity. The exemption email does not mention a validity. Is there a validity for the travel exemption? Has anyone travelled using an exemption which is more than 3 months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vanessa.c said:


> Hi All - As Child Visa (101) is taking time (applied in July 2020) I applied for Visit visa and exemption in Dec 2020. I received travel exemption in December 2020 and 600 Visit visa (12 months visa) in March 2021. I plan to travel in June 2021. I was told by a friend that exemption has a 3 month validity. The exemption email does not mention a validity. Is there a validity for the travel exemption? Has anyone travelled using an exemption which is more than 3 months?


Just email back where you applied for the visa
They will give you the correct picture 
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

ardianme said:


> Hi, rohitgupta007!
> I am still waiting for it. How about you?


hi ardianme , I am also waiting to hear updates. I have applied tourist visa in Feb 1st week for child & PCC, Medicals done. But no further updates , still under further assessment status. may be only on raising exemption , it would be triggered.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey Folks, 

I have received 190 for myself, wife and daughter in April 2018 and have applied for 101 for my Son in Nov 2020. I have received an email from CO today asking for additional documents and "Intention to reside permanently in Australia"
One of the requirements of this visa is the applicant intends to reside in Australia
permanently.
Please provide the following:
✃ Statutory declaration in respect to your intention to reside in Australia; and/or
✃ Evidence to support claims you intend to reside permanently in Australia.
A blank Statutory Declaration form can be found at Attorney-General's Department
Statutory-declarations/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf.

How do we address this? We made our initial entry in 2018 and then couldn't migrate yet due to Covid and other personal circumstances. your guidance on this will be very helpful. 
Also, can we make the Statutory declaration in front on Public Notary officer ?


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Jahan,
> 
> I have been asked for the same statutory declaration. Can you please help guide how you have prepared for the same?
> 
> <SNIP>


Hi!

We were requested the Statutory Declaration when applying for exemption. In our case the Child's Biological Parent signed on behalf of the child. We mentioned that the child's biological parent on behalf of the child as child is an infant.

As we are not in Australia, we signed in front of a Notary Public in our country.

I assume this is accepted as we got our exemption.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Hi!
> 
> We were requested the Statutory Declaration when applying for exemption. In our case the Child's Biological Parent signed on behalf of the child. We mentioned that the child's biological parent on behalf of the child as child is an infant.
> 
> ...


Thanks nimkaran, thats good then we can get the SD signed in front of lawyer who is public notary.


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi
I have been requested for PCC and Medical for 101 visa on 09/04/21 by C.O but in the initial stage I have send the original PCC to Perth along with the other documents in June, 2020 when I have applied last year.
Pls guide should I mail c.o that this has been provided in past along with file.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

munish817 said:


> Hi
> I have been requested for PCC and Medical for 101 visa on 09/04/21 by C.O but in the initial stage I have send the original PCC to Perth along with the other documents in June, 2020 when I have applied last year.
> Pls guide should I mail c.o that this has been provided in past along with file.


Better to send as requested but worth sending an email as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munish817 said:


> Hi
> I have been requested for PCC and Medical for 101 visa on 09/04/21 by C.O but in the initial stage I have send the original PCC to Perth along with the other documents in June, 2020 when I have applied last year.
> Pls guide should I mail c.o that this has been provided in past along with file.


When was the pcc issued ?
It may be nearing expiry and hence the request
Cheers


----------



## Suman.Barua.Aus (Apr 11, 2021)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I have received 190 for myself, wife and daughter in April 2018 and have applied for 101 for my Son in Nov 2020. I have received an email from CO today asking for additional documents and "Intention to reside permanently in Australia"
> One of the requirements of this visa is the applicant intends to reside in Australia
> ...


Yes, I think you can do the Statutory declaration in front of Notary Public and Notary Public will confirm it.


----------



## Suman.Barua.Aus (Apr 11, 2021)

farooq41 said:


> Has anyone who applied for 101 after july received medicals?


I applied in Nov 20, received acknowledgement. But didn't hear anything after that. Have you received anything by this time?


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Suman.Barua.Aus said:


> I applied in Nov 20, received acknowledgement. But didn't hear anything after that. Have you received anything by this time?


Just received acknowledgment only


----------



## Suman.Barua.Aus (Apr 11, 2021)

NB said:


> When was the pcc issued ?
> It may be nearing expiry and hence the request
> Cheers


PCC is usually valid for one year, may be that is the reason they are asking for fresh one. Better to secure another PCC and submit.


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

NB said:


> When was the pcc issued ?
> It may be nearing expiry and hence the request
> Cheers


 PCC issue date was 06 June, 2020


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Suman.Barua.Aus said:


> PCC is usually valid for one year, may be that is the reason they are asking for fresh one. Better to secure another PCC and submit.


In the past I have done PCC through Police station( in Punjab it’s Saanjh Kendra ). I think that will also be valid?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

munish817 said:


> In the past I have done PCC through Police station( in Punjab it’s Saanjh Kendra ). I think that will also be valid?


PCC must be from passport office. Refer passport office website for more details


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> PCC must be from passport office. Refer passport office website for more details


Thanks....


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi all, 
Need some information on biometrics collection.

Our application date was 2nd July 2020. Today we received the request for biometrics.
In our application process for visitor visa 600 we provided biometrics a 1 month ago. We received a confirmation from VFS that biometrics had been transmitted for processing. However, in our immi account still the status shows as "arrange biometrics". I need an advise from any of your experience. 
1. Should we arrange biometrics again for the 101 visa?

2. Should we inform the immigration for the 600 visa status "arrange biometrics" that we have submitted already?

Thanks in advance


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

munish817 said:


> Hi
> I have been requested for PCC and Medical for 101 visa on 09/04/21 by C.O but in the initial stage I have send the original PCC to Perth along with the other documents in June, 2020 when I have applied last year.
> Pls guide should I mail c.o that this has been provided in past along with file.


For me it was requested again as middle name was missing. Name should match your passport name.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Hi all,
> Need some information on biometrics collection.
> 
> Our application date was 2nd July 2020. Today we received the request for biometrics.
> ...


if going out and doing this is quick , then would suggest to do it so that communications don't delay the visa process. I think that they are aware of different visa applications link with passport no , so would have considered that


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Jahan,
> 
> I have been asked for the same statutory declaration. Can you please help guide how you have prepared for the same?
> 
> ...


Hi,
You can download "Statutory Declaration Form" from the website





Commonwealth statutory declaration form


Download a Word or PDF copy of a Commonwealth statutory declaration form.




www.ag.gov.au





There has been two approaches:
1. You fill it under your name and in the middle area: Mention That this was requested as part of my Child Visa Application Process but since Child is infant so I am preparing this on Child behalf. 
2. Fill under name of Your Child and in the area where Child has to sign, You sign and mention that "Signed on behalf of Child"
Whatever the option you choose, I would suggest you to get it notarized from Australian Embassy/Counselor in your country (Rather than any other person).

Good Luck


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My Child 101 (posted in Sep 2021) is in progress as I want to take my child asap to Australia asap planning to apply for SC 600 - *Tourist stream (apply outside Australia)*
There is an option to Fast Track the application for couple of type of applications and for Select countries.
Has anyone tried this option and does these really help to get the Visa grant faster.

Details of this fast tracking for your reference
*Fast-track your application*

You can ask us to fast-track your application if you hold a passport and travel from one of these countries:

China (but not Hong Kong or Macau)
India
the United Arab Emirates
Fast-tracking costs an extra AUD1,000 in addition to all other visa costs.
Applicants travelling on Chinese, Indian or UAE passports who want to fast-track their application must complete Form 1472 - Business visitor and Tourist streams Fast-track processing request.
If you are applying online, complete this form in ImmiAccount when you apply.


Please confirm asap.


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all,

I am planning to apply for SC 600 - Tourist Stream (apply outside Australia) from India for 1 year old kid.
Do we need to apply for PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) for Kid/Father/Mother.
If needed who and all need this certificate ???


Thanks


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

skreddy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for SC 600 - Tourist Stream (apply outside Australia) from India for 1 year old kid.
> Do we need to apply for PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) for Kid/Father/Mother.
> ...


PCC not required for Tourist stream SC 600 Visa. Refer Documentation section for more info


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> Hi,
> You can download "Statutory Declaration Form" from the website
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for your reply. I was wondering what can we put as a intention of child to reside permanently. He is an infant. 
So i am putting about our plans to move and some evidences supporting actions we are taking towards the same. Like applying jobs etc. 
hope that will work. 
also the signature from public notary isnaccepted and this is stated on their website as well.


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. I was wondering what can we put as a intention of child to reside permanently. He is an infant.
> So i am putting about our plans to move and some evidences supporting actions we are taking towards the same. Like applying jobs etc.
> hope that will work.
> also the signature from public notary isnaccepted and this is stated on their website as well.


I got same request but don't know what to put in the intention. Has anyone fone this successfully before?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

I got request for following doxuments today:
1. Australian federal police check
2. Medicals
3. Biometrics(only photo in my case)
4. Intention to stay permanently in Australia

Our file date is: 21st September 2020

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

sidhusuhka said:


> I got request for following doxuments today:
> 1. Australian federal police check
> 2. Medicals
> 3. Biometrics(only photo in my case)
> ...


many congratulations . had you also raised tourist visa or only child visa . had you sent any email or request to expedite the visa processing ?


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

rohitgupta007 said:


> many congratulations . had you also raised tourist visa or only child visa . had you sent any email or request to expedite the visa processing ?


Mine is subclass 101. We didn't request for expediting the process.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

sidhusuhka said:


> I got request for following doxuments today:
> 1. Australian federal police check
> 2. Medicals
> 3. Biometrics(only photo in my case)
> ...


Which country did you apply from?


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> Which country did you apply from?


We applied from India

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

Did anyone finished biometrics in India? I think VFS offices are closed.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

munish817 said:


> Hi
> I have been requested for PCC and Medical for 101 visa on 09/04/21 by C.O but in the initial stage I have send the original PCC to Perth along with the other documents in June, 2020 when I have applied last year.
> Pls guide should I mail c.o that this has been provided in past along with file.


They have started requesting for Australian police clearance, the request has a link which you can use and request online.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

munish817 said:


> In the past I have done PCC through Police station( in Punjab it’s Saanjh Kendra ). I think that will also be valid?


Check whether they have asked for Australian Federal Police clearance. They have recently started asking for this.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021

My time lines
Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
Applied for Visitor Visa - 06 Dec 2020
Medical - 08 December 2020
Applied for exemption - 10 Feb 2021
Visitor Visa Granted- 15 Feb 2021
Exemption Granted- 17 Feb 2021
Mailed to link Medical of Visitor visa to 101 Visa - 28 Feb 2021

*Child visa 101 Granted ( Direct without any CO)- 14 April 2021*

So that was the journey! Let me know if I could be of some help! 

All the Best Guys! 👍


----------



## Vamsi121 (Apr 16, 2021)

is the child visa is paper application or we can apply trough immi account (I can’t c in my immi account )
Can any one help 
And what documents needed to apply for child 101 thank you


----------



## Vamsi121 (Apr 16, 2021)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


----------



## Vamsi121 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hie tiwary
Can I please get ur number
I have few doubts to clarify
Thank you


----------



## Vamsi121 (Apr 16, 2021)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Hi tiwary 
Can I get ur number 
I have few doubts to clarify
Thank you


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Congratulations Tiwary !!


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Hrithikfan04 👍



hrithikfan04 said:


> Congratulations Tiwary !!


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Check your inbox !
👍


Vamsi121 said:


> Hi tiwary
> Can I get ur number
> I have few doubts to clarify
> Thank you


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi , we have received request to provide additional details for offshore child visa. Have anyone already submitted it and can guide us.

Intention to stay permanently in Australia - Statutory Declaration And/or Evidences


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Latest processing time for 101 is 75% of applications is 20 months and 90% is 27 months. This time frame is not an encouraging read for people like me who are waiting.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> Latest processing time for 101 is 75% of applications is 20 months and 90% is 27 months. This time frame is not an encouraging read for people like me who are waiting.


if planning to move earlier, then lodge tourist visa.


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Hi Tiwari,

Can you please help me on this 

How do we request to link Medical of Visitor visa to SC101 visa?

Thanks,
Pardhu


----------



## skreddy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all,

We got s56 - Request for more information for SC 101 application.

*See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Evidence of the Pregnancy*

What should we provide as the proofs/documents for 'Evidence of the Pregnancy'.
Can someone who has done similar thing for SC 101 visa can guide us on the list of docs to produced.

Thanks,
Reddy


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
Please advice seeing this present scenario whether it is right to apply for visa 101 from here, I have arranged for latest Indian PCC for making application for child visa 101.
But confused whether to go for the visa 802 from onshore after taking visitor visa 600 & exemption to travel.
As I & my family are not in position to travel for atleast 6 months now. 
So, what is the right advice, please suggest seeing this present scenario.
Is there any chance to get the child visa 101 by end of December as this is my deadline, after which I need to travel anyhow..
Please suggest advice based on above.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Vanessa.c said:


> Check whether they have asked for Australian Federal Police clearance. They have recently started asking for this.


Bro, PCC from India is clearly mentioned.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

abhiaus said:


> Hi,
> Please advice seeing this present scenario whether it is right to apply for visa 101 from here, I have arranged for latest Indian PCC for making application for child visa 101.
> But confused whether to go for the visa 802 from onshore after taking visitor visa 600 & exemption to travel.
> As I & my family are not in position to travel for atleast 6 months now.
> ...


If you can't travel till Dec , then 101 is better option. Make sure that provide all documents in advance like Indian PCC , Autralia AFP check so that file move faster . Later only medicals and biometrics would be pending .


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

skreddy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got s56 - Request for more information for SC 101 application.
> 
> ...


Can attach Medical reports during pregnancy regular checks ? Birth child certificate


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

you can re


Pardhu said:


> Hi Tiwari,
> 
> Can you please help me on this
> 
> ...


You can reply to 101 acknowledgement email stating that Medical tests & biometrics ( if not waiver) are done as part of tourist visa application and if can link those with 101 visa application. Provide tourist visa ref no and HAP link ID.


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

Pardhu said:


> Hi Tiwari,
> 
> Can you please help me on this
> 
> ...


Please write to them on [email protected] and clearly mention all the details of your application id, visitor visa application id grant number etc. also clearly mention the subject of the email as ‘linking (hap id #****) of visitor visa -600 to child visa-101. 
All the best! 👍


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Thank you Tiwary. Myself and my wife we both have PR and I have got an onsite opportunity to travel around Jun/Jul. However have not yet applied visa for daughter. Can I apply for Visitor visa and take her to Aussie and then later apply for 101. Suggestions please

Regards,
Jeelan


----------



## tiwary.r (Apr 12, 2018)

jeelanindia said:


> Thank you Tiwary. Myself and my wife we both have PR and I have got an onsite opportunity to travel around Jun/Jul. However have not yet applied visa for daughter. Can I apply for Visitor visa and take her to Aussie and then later apply for 101. Suggestions please
> 
> Regards,
> Jeelan


Hello Jeelan,
Yes you should apply for visitor visa 600. Just ensure while filing that you request them to not to include ‘ no further stay ‘ in the visa . Once you get the visitor visa, apply for 802 ( which is a child visa if you are applying from Australia ) 

One more thing, these days they are only considering visitor visas if you have an exemption.
So you must apply for exemption after 1-2 weeks of filing your visitor visa. 

All the best

Rahul


----------



## Akhila S (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi,
I have received an e-mail to provide a statuary declaration. Can someone suggest an example or throw some light as to what needs to be the content of it. 

Thanks


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Akhila S said:


> Hi,
> I have received an e-mail to provide a statuary declaration. Can someone suggest an example or throw some light as to what needs to be the content of it.
> 
> Thanks


As document mentions that it's about intentions to stay in australia permanantly. so can talk about your plans of moving to AU , employment , housing , child education and other engagements which proves that you will stay longer term.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Congratulations Bro for the Grant, many congratulations to the family..

I am also in same situation, I am also looking to go in similar manner now, first apply for child visa 101 and later for visitor visa 600 if I plan to go before grant of child visa 101.

I have few questions to you on this :
1. Can you share the checklist which you followed for submitting the chid visa 101 ?

2. Did you apply yourself for child visa 101 or you submitted through VFS ?

3. Which all documents would require attestation & correct way to do so ?

4. Did you submit the latest PCC for your and your wife along with your 101 visa application itself ?

5. When you applied for visitor visa 600 , was it tourist stream or family stream , please advice ?

Request for your support on the above.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Dear,

Could you please let me know what is validity for Travel exception, How many days do we have before it gets expired?

Thanks
Danny


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Good morning everyone,
Need suggestions, I have been requested Medical and Police Certificate from India on 09 April by C.O which I need to give it before 28 days. Medicals has been done. For Police certificate, we have visited passport office as per schedule on 15 April, Now as per the passport office and police station they are saying it will take longer time like 3-4 weeks because of COVID-19 (they are working with lesser staff). Pls suggest what u should I do because it seems it will not be done before 28 days. I am really worried.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

munish817 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Need suggestions, I have been requested Medical and Police Certificate from India on 09 April by C.O which I need to give it before 28 days. Medicals has been done. For Police certificate, we have visited passport office as per schedule on 15 April, Now as per the passport office and police station they are saying it will take longer time like 3-4 weeks because of COVID-19 (they are working with lesser staff). Pls suggest what u should I do because it seems it will not be done before 28 days. I am really worried.


keep acknowledgement and can share that saying processing time is higher because of evolving covid situation and another series of lockdowns.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

I’m not sure if this is the right thread or not. @Moderatoors: please point me to the right thread if not.
I'm an Aussie PR and wish to adopt a child from my home country. Can I do that in my home country and then apply for a child visa, on would it be a different process?
Would appreciate any pointers/suggestions on this. Thanks ahead.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Could you please let me know what is validity for Travel exception, How many days do we have before it gets expired?
> 
> ...


It has an open validity. I thought it was forbtwo months , so reapplied. I received a response tha original exemption was valid.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

munish817 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Need suggestions, I have been requested Medical and Police Certificate from India on 09 April by C.O which I need to give it before 28 days. Medicals has been done. For Police certificate, we have visited passport office as per schedule on 15 April, Now as per the passport office and police station they are saying it will take longer time like 3-4 weeks because of COVID-19 (they are working with lesser staff). Pls suggest what u should I do because it seems it will not be done before 28 days. I am really worried.


Keep CO informed, explain situation and send the acknowledgement as evidence. They will review and consider an extension.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I need help, I have received request from CO to provide medical, biometrics and Australia police clearance with in 28 days, I would like to know how to apply for AFP from offshore, Can I provide my offshore address so that AFP can send the letter by post to offshore, how much time will it take and is there any alternative to get it online or they can send to my friend in Australia.
Also, Can I attach Aadhar card(India national ID) as document or any other document like foreign driving license, residence card etc....

Please help !!!!!!!.


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need help, I have received request from CO to provide medical, biometrics and Australia police clearance with in 28 days, I would like to know how to apply for AFP from offshore, Can I provide my offshore address so that AFP can send the letter by post to offshore, how much time will it take and is there any alternative to get it online or they can send to my friend in Australia.
> Also, Can I attach Aadhar card(India national ID) as document or any other document like foreign driving license, residence card etc....
> ...


Hi Danny,

May I know your timeline? is it visa 101?


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

macdxb16 said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> May I know your timeline? is it visa 101?


yes its for 101.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need help, I have received request from CO to provide medical, biometrics and Australia police clearance with in 28 days, I would like to know how to apply for AFP from offshore, Can I provide my offshore address so that AFP can send the letter by post to offshore, how much time will it take and is there any alternative to get it online or they can send to my friend in Australia.
> Also, Can I attach Aadhar card(India national ID) as document or any other document like foreign driving license, residence card etc....
> ...


Hi Danny , for AFP you should prefer to give mailing address of friend in Australia to get Certificate faster ( 5-10 ) working days. you can attach other identity documents . But i beleive with passport, utility bill and bank statement can make 100+ points.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Hi Danny , for AFP you should prefer to give mailing address of friend in Australia to get Certificate faster ( 5-10 ) working days. you can attach other identity documents . But i beleive with passport, utility bill and bank statement can make 100+ points.


Thanks buddy,

How many months bank statement would be enough? I will provide credit card front picture and thinking providing AADHAR card and Saudi residence card(iqama) in other Australia equivalent document, Will this work?

Also, My wife have will provide passport and birth certificate in primary document which will make 140 points, Should i provide more document ?


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need help, I have received request from CO to provide medical, biometrics and Australia police clearance with in 28 days, I would like to know how to apply for AFP from offshore, Can I provide my offshore address so that AFP can send the letter by post to offshore, how much time will it take and is there any alternative to get it online or they can send to my friend in Australia.
> Also, Can I attach Aadhar card(India national ID) as document or any other document like foreign driving license, residence card etc....
> ...


I recently applied online. The request letter mentions the website where you can apply. The approval is granted within 2 to 3 day. They only post the approval, it takes 10 to 20 business days for international postal address much quicker if you give an Australian address as it will take up to 7 business days, so much quicker. Cost is AUD 42 per application.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Vanessa.c said:


> , so much quicker. Cost is AUD 42 per application.


i was wondering will it not create an issue if i provide my friend address residing in Australia as i don't reside there? Too many confusion please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> i was wondering will it not create an issue if i provide my friend address residing in Australia as i don't reside there? Too many confusion please help.


No issues
Many applicants do it
Cheers


----------



## Koch Ersit (Mar 27, 2021)

macdxb16 said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> May I know your timeline? is it visa 101?


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

yes its for 101, i applied it on 2nd Feb. 2021 and received acknowledgement on 19th Feb. CO contacted yesterday for medical, biometrics and AFP.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

DannyS134 said:


> yes its for 101, i applied it on 2nd Feb. 2021 and received acknowledgement on 19th Feb. CO contacted yesterday for medical, biometrics and AFP.


Hi! Can I know whether they sent all three in one email or three different emails. We got only the request for biometrics. 

Also I would like to know how long had you been in Australia? Im asking this because they asked you for AFP.

Thanks


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Hi! Can I know whether they sent all three in one email or three different emails. We got only the request for biometrics.
> 
> Also I would like to know how long had you been in Australia? Im asking this because they asked you for AFP.
> 
> Thanks


I got 3 different emails and was in OZ for few days only but I think AFP is being asked to almost everybody nowadays, I guess


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

DannyS134 said:


> yes its for 101, i applied it on 2nd Feb. 2021 and received acknowledgement on 19th Feb. CO contacted yesterday for medical, biometrics and AFP.


Wow that is pretty fast, happy for you! considering the delays that are happening you are very lucky mate


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> I got 3 different emails and was in OZ for few days only but I think AFP is being asked to almost everybody nowadays, I guess


AFP is now required documentation for 101 child visa for Sponsor and Sponsor spouse


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> i was wondering will it not create an issue if i provide my friend address residing in Australia as i don't reside there? Too many confusion please help.
> [/QUOTE
> Giving your friends postal address is fine. I gave my uncles address and it was fine. In the application they ask for postal address separately, postal address can be different from your address.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks Vanessa,

1 more doubt, Can I provide 2 primary document passport& full birth certificate (140 points) and no secondary document for my wife.
Also, how many months bank statement is required?


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Congratulation for the grant 👍
I have also applied for child visa and tourist visa both...and I have done medical for my daughter for tourist visa ....
Can you please let me know how I can link HAP ID of tourist visa to child visa...to whome you sent mail for link HAP I'd?


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

I received request for Medical & PCC Australia today.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Today I got mail where CO asked for 
*Sponsor – Character requirements – Australian Federal Police *(*AFP) National Police Check.*

Below are my doubts, If someone can answer my queries that would be really helpful.

1. I am living in India and I have already submitted PCC for India, why they are asking for AFP.

2. If I apply online from India then what are the documents do I need to submit?
*passport, Aadhar card and PAN card are sufficient

3. *How I will get result of AFP and how to submit it to CO?

Please let me know, How to proceed for this.

Thanks,
Manisha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got mail where CO asked for
> *Sponsor – Character requirements – Australian Federal Police *(*AFP) National Police Check.*
> 
> ...


Have either of the parents ever visited or lived in Australia ?
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got mail where CO asked for
> *Sponsor – Character requirements – Australian Federal Police *(*AFP) National Police Check.*
> 
> ...


AFP check is recently added in 101 documents requirement even if parents went to AU for few days. So every one have been asked for this check now. You can file application online and give any relative address in AU to get hard copy faster. Later can email scanned copy to CO along with other PCC documents.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> I received request for Medical & PCC Australia today.


cool , you should be happy now  good luck !!


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

NB said:


> Have either of the parents ever visited or lived in Australia ?
> Cheers


I have visited Australia for 3 months in 2018 and my husband went thee for 10 days in 2018.....I don't know why they aare asking for AFP..we are here in India since last 3 years...


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks Vanessa,
> 
> 1 more doubt, Can I provide 2 primary document passport& full birth certificate (140 points) and no secondary document for my wife.
> Also, how many months bank statement is required?


Yes two primary are fine, make sure you reach 100 points per applicant. I did not give bank statement so cannot say, but i think latest month should do.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got mail where CO asked for
> *Sponsor – Character requirements – Australian Federal Police *(*AFP) National Police Check.*
> 
> ...


They ask for AFP check if parents have visited Australia. Application process is very simple, the request letter provides the website link. Apply online. List of supporting documents are listed on the online application. Submit it, pay $42 per application, they will process in 2 to 3 day. They send clearance by post, not email. So takes some time. If you have a friend or relative in AUSTRALIA then put their postal address. You will receive it sooner. We received ours within 8 business days. All the best.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

I have sent mail to


Vanessa.c said:


> They ask for AFP check if parents have visited Australia. Application process is very simple, the request letter provides the website link. Apply online. List of supporting documents are listed on the online application. Submit it, pay $42 per application, they will process in 2 to 3 day. They send clearance by post, not email. So takes some time. If you have a friend or relative in AUSTRALIA then put their postal address. You will receive it sooner. We received ours within 8 business days. All the best.


Thanks Vanessa for your reply...
Did you receive your AFP in 8 working days to your current address(outside Australia) or in Australia .
And what documents you have submitted for this


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

farooq41 said:


> I received request for Medical & PCC Australia today.


Hi!
Did you receive request for biometrics as well?


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

nimkaran said:


> Hi!
> Did you receive request for biometrics as well?


No I didn’t.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi All,
I got mail from CO for AFP and form 1229 filled and signed by both the parents.
I wondered why I didn't get request for medical for child b sa 101......
I have also applied visitor visa 600 for my daughter and done her medical for visitor visa....Is it possible that they are using same medical HAP ID for child visa 101 as well, that's why I didn't get seperate request for medical for child visa101....


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> I got mail from CO for AFP and form 1229 filled and signed by both the parents.
> I wondered why I didn't get request for medical for child b sa 101......
> I have also applied visitor visa 600 for my daughter and done her medical for visitor visa....Is it possible that they are using same medical HAP ID for child visa 101 as well, that's why I didn't get seperate request for medical for child visa101....


It is possible that your HAP ID is already linked as it is valid for an year. In any case you can write to [email protected] to confirm if that is the case.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> It is possible that your HAP ID is already linked as it is valid for an year. In any case you can write to [email protected] to confirm if that is the case.


Hi Farooq,

Yes , I have sent a mail to same ID but got auto generated reply...there is no communication specific to my application....


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Try this [email protected]


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> I got mail from CO for AFP and form 1229 filled and signed by both the parents.
> I wondered why I didn't get request for medical for child b sa 101......
> I have also applied visitor visa 600 for my daughter and done her medical for visitor visa....Is it possible that they are using same medical HAP ID for child visa 101 as well, that's why I didn't get seperate request for medical for child visa101....


CO are aware that medicals are done as possibly applications are linked with passport no. it's the same case with many of use who had applied tourist visa.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> CO are aware that medicals are done as possibly applications are linked with passport no. it's the same case with many of use who had applied tourist visa.


It may be possible...Thanks


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> Try this [email protected]


Ok will try this mail id...Thanks Farooq


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Just for people to know my AFP check was processed within a day and dispatched.


----------



## Vanessa.c (Nov 3, 2020)

dmanisha said:


> I have sent mail to
> 
> Thanks Vanessa for your reply...
> Did you receive your AFP in 8 working days to your current address(outside Australia) or in Australia .
> And what documents you have submitted for this


Received to Australian address. I submitted passport, UAE emirates ID, driving license and bank statement.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Hi!
> Did you receive request for biometrics as well?


I received the request for biometrics as well..you too?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> Just for people to know my AFP check was processed within a day and dispatched.


That's great....did you get any mail from them regarding dispatch?


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> That's great....did you get any mail from them regarding dispatch?


I have applied yesterday for AFP and gave Australia address...


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

anyone applied Indian PCC from outside India and how much time it took. are the lockdowns increasing PCC processing time ?


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

dmanisha said:


> I have applied yesterday for AFP and gave Australia address...


You should receive checks are complete email. After that it would take 3-7 working days in Australia and 10-20 working days outside


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

farooq41 said:


> You should receive checks are complete email. After that it would take 3-7 working days in Australia and 10-20 working days outside


Ok will check for that..Thanks Farooq


----------



## Venkat24 (Apr 26, 2021)

Applied for Subclass 101 on 25th Feb 2021..Acknowledgment received 13th March 2021. Medical for child & PCC for parents requested 21st April 2021..Waiting for PCC & Medicals to be completed


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

Hiya every one, 
We have been assigned a case officer. Woohoo!

Our time line 
Applied March 2020
Acknowledge April 2020 
April 2021 assigned a case officer


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


I am trying to apply Visitor visa for my 1.5 year baby got some queries. I am having passport and Birth certificate for my child. will these two documents suffice? Can I give Birth certificate as National Identity card? If yes, I am unable to enter the document number fully, there are limited space only available. Please help me


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

jeelanindia said:


> I am trying to apply Visitor visa for my 1.5 year baby got some queries. I am having passport and Birth certificate for my child. will these two documents suffice? Can I give Birth certificate as National Identity card? If yes, I am unable to enter the document number fully, there are limited space only available. Please help me


 Hiya, I am unsure as I have not applied for a visitor visa before. We have applied for subclass 101. Maybe contact Australian High commission or home affairs.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello All,

I have applied for a Child Visa Subclass 101. Below are my timelines

1. Documents Couriered - *03rd April 2021*
2. Documents Delivered - *08th April 2021*
3. Acknowledgment Received - *22nd April 2021*
4. CO Contact for *parents AFP, Medicals and Biometrics* - *27th April 2021* (Didn't expect this to be so quick seeing the current trend).

I have few queries regarding AFP,

1. Whether the copies of the identification document which is required to be attached while filling the AFP form should be a scanned copy of the orginal? or a certified copy?
2. While filling the AFP form, under Purpose of Check, I presume that we should select "Commonwealth Employment / Purpose" as Purpose Type and then *code 33* as Purpose of Check.
3. Since myself and my spouse received a separate email for AFP. Should we send the copy of AFP individually i.e. from our respective email id or should I consolidate both AFP into one and send it across via main sponsor email id.

Appreciate your kind guidance.

Thanks,
Sac


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SacS said:


> 1. Whether the copies of the identification document which is required to be attached while filling the AFP form should be a scanned copy of the orginal? or a certified copy?


Colour Scan of the original is fine.



SacS said:


> 2. While filling the AFP form, under Purpose of Check, I presume that we should select "Commonwealth Employment / Purpose" as Purpose Type and then *code 33* as Purpose of Check.


You should check the purpose as "Immigration/Citizenship – for supply to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection "



SacS said:


> 3. Since myself and my spouse received a separate email for AFP. Should we send the copy of AFP individually i.e. from our respective email id or should I consolidate both AFP into one and send it across via main sponsor email id.


Keep it separate and email it individually.

All the Best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

jeelanindia said:


> I am trying to apply Visitor visa for my 1.5 year baby got some queries. I am having passport and Birth certificate for my child. will these two documents suffice? Can I give Birth certificate as National Identity card? If yes, I am unable to enter the document number fully, there are limited space only available. Please help me


National Identity card is not a mandatory field. If you have Indian Aadhaar card, then that is a valid National Identity card and Birth Certificate is NOT.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> I am trying to apply Visitor visa for my 1.5 year baby got some queries. I am having passport and Birth certificate for my child. will these two documents suffice? Can I give Birth certificate as National Identity card? If yes, I am unable to enter the document number fully, there are limited space only available. Please help me


Passport and birth certificate are sufficient....I gave only these 2 docs for my daughter visitor visa.. National Identity Card ,you can say due to Covid situation you have not applied for Aadhar Card(National ID) yet.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Lilliex said:


> Hiya every one,
> We have been assigned a case officer. Woohoo!
> 
> Our time line
> ...


Great Congrats..👍
How did you come to know CO is assigned to you, did you get any mail for CO to be assigned?


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

dmanisha said:


> Great Congrats..👍
> How did you come to know CO is assigned to you, did you get any mail for CO to be assigned?


As we have been waiting over a year with absolutely no communication we sent an email to enquire and they came back to us and said he has been assigned a case officer last week. Honestly, this is the longest we have waited in regards to visas. Our own PR took 5 and half months. Our 457 took 6 months and my working holiday took 25 hours. Honestly cannot wait to get there now. Fingers crossed we can go on September. Wish us luck every one. X


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

SacS said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for a Child Visa Subclass 101. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


1. No need for color scan copy.I sent black and white scan copy and my AFP check done in 3 days....and document is sent by courier to Australisn address..
2. That is correct 
3. Send separate mail for both


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Lilliex said:


> As we have been waiting over a year with absolutely no communication we sent an email to enquire and they came back to us and said he has been assigned a case officer last week. Honestly, this is the longest we have waited in regards to visas. Our own PR took 5 and half months. Our 457 took 6 months and my working holiday took 25 hours. Honestly cannot wait to get there now. Fingers crossed we can go on September. Wish us luck every one. X


Good luck....hope you will get child visa soon now👍


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi All, 
CO has asked us for AFP and form 1229 signed by both the parents.....but we didn't get any request for Biometrics.....
What's this.....Is this compulsory for child visa101.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> CO has asked us for AFP and form 1229 signed by both the parents.....but we didn't get any request for Biometrics.....
> What's this.....Is this compulsory for child visa101.


Biometrics depends on your location
It’s asked from very high risk countries applicants 
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> Biometrics depends on your location
> It’s asked from very high risk countries applicants
> Cheers


I think Biometrics is not asked from India as VFS centers are closed so out of scope for applicants. Also if they request for medicals then there also they capture the applicant digital photo.

Regarding High Risk logic , i have applied child visa from Singapore for my child on Indian passport and got child biometrics request. Don't think any of these countries are High Risk country .


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Regarding AFP Check , It's 12 days and still haven't received processing completion email. Called and emailed AFP , response is that it's under processing and will take 15-20 days which is avg processing time. But i see that everyone is receiving the confirmation email in 1-2 days.

Anyone in similar situation as mine ?


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

NB said:


> Biometrics depends on your location
> It’s asked from very high risk countries applicants
> Cheers


Ok Thanks.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> I think Biometrics is not asked from India as VFS centers are closed so out of scope for applicants. Also if they request for medicals then there also they capture the applicant digital photo.
> 
> Regarding High Risk logic , i have applied child visa from Singapore for my child on Indian passport and got child biometrics request. Don't think any of these countries are High Risk country .


Ok Thanks...let's see


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> I got mail from CO for AFP and form 1229 filled and signed by both the parents.
> I wondered why I didn't get request for medical for child b sa 101......
> I have also applied visitor visa 600 for my daughter and done her medical for visitor visa....Is it possible that they are using same medical HAP ID for child visa 101 as well, that's why I didn't get seperate request for medical for child visa101....


Hi dmanisha,

Did you apply Child Visa 101 first and then visitor visa or vise versa?


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Hi dmanisha,
> 
> Did you apply Child Visa 101 first and then visitor visa or vise versa?


Yes, I applied child visa first then visitor visa and medical is done for visitor visa only...


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello All,

I have applied for a Child Visa Subclass 101 (2-Year-Old Son) from UAE. Below are my timelines to date :

1. Documents Couriered -* 28th October 2020*
2. Documents Delivered - *08th Nov 2020*
3. Acknowledgment Received - *30th Nov 2020*
4. CO Contact for *parents AFP, Medicals of Child *- *19 April 2021* 
5. Medical Submitted - *28 April 2021 (Kid Photo was taken at Dubai London Clinic)*
6. AFP of Parents Submission - *28 April 2021 (Gave Australian Friends Local Address and he sent me scanned all clear AFP certificate)

Query: Will CO ask for a Fingerprint subsequently?-- I read it's not required for kids younger than 5 yrs old--*

*<Waiting for Further updates and Grant if all in order>*🤞🤞🤞


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

crackptea said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for a Child Visa Subclass 101 (2-Year-Old Son) from UAE. Below are my timelines to date :
> 
> ...


Hi, no the CO will not ask for the fingerprint, I did the same for my kid (1 year) old, have submitted the AFP on 31st March and waiting.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

hdkhan said:


> Hi, no the CO will not ask for the fingerprint, I did the same for my kid (1 year) old, have submitted the AFP on 31st March and waiting.


Thanks! Best of luck mate!! How were your timelines to date? Let's update the group so that all are aware of how timelines look like in 2021.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

crackptea said:


> Thanks! Best of luck mate!! How were your timelines to date? Let's update the group so that all are aware of how timelines look like in 2021.


np,
applied 101 courier received/acknowledgement on 20th july 2020, Co contact on 14th march asking for pcc all countries lived in and afp and other details, provided final remaining pcc-AFP on 31st March 2021 and waiting.
in between applied visit visa 600 for child on 1st jan 2021, which is still under further assessment. applied for exemption request in March 2021, which stated this does not provide right to enter without visa.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

hdkhan said:


> np,
> applied 101 courier received/acknowledgement on 20th july 2020, Co contact on 14th march asking for pcc all countries lived in and afp and other details, provided final remaining pcc-AFP on 31st March 2021 and waiting.
> in between applied visit visa 600 for child on 1st jan 2021, which is still under further assessment. applied for exemption request in March 2021, which stated this does not provide right to enter without visa.


Hi,

How long were you in Australia?


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long were you in Australia?


Hi,
for 5 days for first entry, it is now a mandatory requirement of anyone irrespective of the duration who visited Australia for 101 application. so I am guessing everyone is getting that request.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> for 5 days for first entry, it is now a mandatory requirement of anyone irrespective of the duration who visited Australia for 101 application. so I am guessing everyone is getting that request.


Thanks.
We were not asked for AFP yet. Only biometrics were requested. 
Did they ask you for biometrics and health examinations?


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Colour Scan of the original is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> 1. No need for color scan copy.I sent black and white scan copy and my AFP check done in 3 days....and document is sent by courier to Australisn address..
> 2. That is correct
> 3. Send separate mail for both


Thank you for the info. I have submitted colored scanned copy of original.

Just to update here, Applied AFP for myself and spouse on 29th April 21. Mine was processed the next day however still awaiting an update for my spouse AFP completion.

Biometrics appointment scheduled for tomorrow.

Done with medicals (only physical examination was done since my child is 16 months old).

Also, in my child's medical examination checklist & details document, there is a mention of Polio Vaccination Certificate. Post-reading the script on this, I presume that it is only required if the child has spent 28days or more in any listed Endemic/outbreak countries of which India is not part. So in this regard, do I need to submit the Polio Vaccination Certificate of my child. If yes then how can this be procured?


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> Passport and birth certificate are sufficient....I gave only these 2 docs for my daughter visitor visa.. National Identity Card ,you can say due to Covid situation you have not applied for Aadhar Card(National ID) yet.


Thanks you Dmanisha, I have some doubts in Visitor visa application. Could someone help me please. I really need your help guys

Myself and my wife have PR valid till 2023 Aug and planning to travel around Jul/Aug if feasible. Planning to apply for Visitor visa for my daughter (1.5 yrs) and take her with me when I travel and later apply PR for her. I have some 10 queries in Visitor visa application.

*1)Select the stream the applicant is applying for:*
Business Visitor stream (business visit for meetings, conferences or negotiations but not for work)
Frequent Traveller stream (tourism or business purposes)
Sponsored Family stream (requires Sponsorship form 1149)
Tourist stream (tourism/visit family or friends)
_--Is Tourist Stream fine?_

*2) List all reasons for visiting Australia*
Family visit
_--Is the reason fine ?_

*3)Give details of any significant dates on which the applicant needs to be in Australia*
_--Not sure what to give here_

*4)Does this applicant have a national identity card?*
No
Give the reason the applicant cannot provide details of a national identity card issued by their country of passport.
_-- Due to COVID didnt apply Aadhar card_

*5)Does the applicant know the dates of entry for each occasion after first entry to Australia?*
Yes/No?
If No, Give reason
?
_--Not sure what to give here_


*6) Will the applicant visit any relatives, friends or contacts while in Australia?*
Yes/No?
_-- Plan is to take daughter along with us so what to give here?_


*7)Funding details
Give details of how the applicant's stay in Australia will be funded*
Self funded
Supported by current overseas employer
Supported by other organisation
Supported by other person
_--Self Funded ?_

*8)What funds will the applicant have available to support their stay in Australia?*
--_What to give here?_

*9)Understand that if a no further stay 8503 condition is imposed on this visa, it will limit the ability to remain in Australia beyond the authorised period of stay of the visa.*
Yes/No
_--Should I select Yes?_

*10)Agree to leave Australia on or before the expiry of the period of stay of the visa.*
Yes/No
--_--Should I select Yes?_

I know its a long post but any help is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Jeelan,
> Yes you should apply for visitor visa 600. Just ensure while filing that you request them to not to include ‘ no further stay ‘ in the visa . Once you get the visitor visa, apply for 802 ( which is a child visa if you are applying from Australia )
> 
> One more thing, these days they are only considering visitor visas if you have an exemption.
> ...


*Just ensure while filing that you request them to not to include ‘ no further stay ‘ in the visa*

This part comes in the Visa application, I could not find this is the application anywhere 
(or) we need to to inform this via separate email to the authorities?

Thanks,
Jeelan


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> *Just ensure while filing that you request them to not to include ‘ no further stay ‘ in the visa*
> 
> This part comes in the Visa application, I could not find this is the application anywhere
> (or) we need to to inform this via separate email to the authorities?
> ...


Hi Jeelan,

Regarding No further stay condition, you need to write a separate letter requesting a waiver for 8503 condition and attach that letter along with other documents.
The sample letter can be found at the link:








Subclass 802 - Child Visa


Would the child need to be offshore while 101 is granted. So if I apply 101from offshore and take the child onshore under 600,doesn't it violate the above condition. Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk Yes - "The child must be outside Australia when the application is lodged and when the...




www.expatforum.com





Thanks.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

crackptea said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for a Child Visa Subclass 101 (2-Year-Old Son) from UAE. Below are my timelines to date :
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,

I have completed medical, Biometric for my child and awaiting AFP delivery via Auspost, hopefully should get it this week.
I would like to know how did you send the AFP, medical & biometric details to CO?
please elaborate, I need to sure to avoid any mistake from my end.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

hrithikfan04 said:


> I think Biometrics is not asked from India as VFS centers are closed so out of scope for applicants. Also if they request for medicals then there also they capture the applicant digital photo.
> 
> Regarding High Risk logic , i have applied child visa from Singapore for my child on Indian passport and got child biometrics request. Don't think any of these countries are High Risk country .


Hi HrithikFan,

I completed my Childs biometrics from Saudi VFS center, how ever I was given verbal confirmation that's its done and no email confirmation, I checked the VFS online tracking and it says that its submitted.
My question is as below.
1.Do we need to send any scan copy for biometrics confirmation email from VFS or just simply giving biometrics at VFS will suffice.
2.What reply should I give the CO in email with respect to biometrics.

Please Help.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Thanks.
> We were not asked for AFP yet. Only biometrics were requested.
> Did they ask you for biometrics and health examinations?


I had requested them to link the visit visa biometrics and medical with child visa 101.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> Hi HrithikFan,
> 
> I completed my Childs biometrics from Saudi VFS center, how ever I was given verbal confirmation that's its done and no email confirmation, I checked the VFS online tracking and it says that its submitted.
> My question is as below.
> ...


Reply to the co that it’s done with the receipt number 
Attach a screenshot of the VFS tracking as evidence 
Click the ip button if it is active 
Cheers


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi All,

Our child's 101 was grafted today. Below is the timeline for your information. 

1. Documents Couriered - 25th June 2020
2. Documents Delivered - 1st July 2020
3. Acknowledgment Received - 9th July 2020
4. CO Contact for biometrics - 16th April 2021
5. 101 Visa granted - 3rd May 2021

Note: we applied for visitor visa on 26th February 2021
Medicals and biometrics done- 3rd March 2021
Request for travel exemption- 28th March 2021
Baby's hospital records requested- 1st April 2021
Baby's hospital submitted - 5th April 2021
Travel exception granted- 6th April 2021

So thanks all for your comments and information. It helped a lot.

One last question, is that enough to withdraw the visitor visa application from the immi account to avoid any further processing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our child's 101 was grafted today. Below is the timeline for your information.
> 
> ...


Withdraw the visitors visa application immediately 
If the visitors visa is granted, it will overwrite the 101 and it will stand cancelled 
Cheers


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

NB said:


> Withdraw the visitors visa application immediately
> If the visitors visa is granted, it will overwrite the 101 and it will stand cancelled
> Cheers


Thanks.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our child's 101 was grafted today. Below is the timeline for your information.
> 
> ...


Many many Congratulations !!!


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our child's 101 was grafted today. Below is the timeline for your information.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 🎉🎉


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

SacS said:


> Thank you for the info. I have submitted colored scanned copy of original.
> 
> Just to update here, Applied AFP for myself and spouse on 29th April 21. Mine was processed the next day however still awaiting an update for my spouse AFP completion.
> 
> ...


Guys,

Appreciate if someone could comment on Polio Vaccination Certificate. Whether it is required in our case with applicant being an Indian and Indian not part of listed Endemic/outbreak countries.

Thanks.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Reply to the co that it’s done with the receipt number
> Attach a screenshot of the VFS tracking as evidence
> Click the ip button if it is active
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I just completed my Childs medical and got the results from Emedical website, however country of birth is kept blank, I cant edit this document neither the hospital, Will this create an issue when i provide this document to CO?
Please advise....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> Hi NB,
> I just completed my Childs medical and got the results from Emedical website, however country of birth is kept blank, I cant edit this document neither the hospital, Will this create an issue when i provide this document to CO?
> Please advise....


As long as you have done in a immi recommended clinic, you have nothing to worry
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Withdraw the visitors visa application immediately
> If the visitors visa is granted, it will overwrite the 101 and it will stand cancelled
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

Hopefully last query please help as usual.

I would like to know how did you send the AFP, medical details to CO?
please elaborate, I need to sure to avoid any mistake from my end. 

This is what is written in the CO attachment.
*
Include the following information in the subject of your email: 
● the application reference numbers from the beginning of this request 
● the family name of the main applicant.*

Do i need to compose new email with above subject or simply reply to the same email which already having above information in the subject.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Hopefully last query please help as usual.
> 
> ...


As long as both the details are in the subject line, it doesn’t matter whether it’s a new email or reply to an old email. Attach both the documents in the email
Make sure that you also upload both the documents in Immiaccount also and not be content with sending them by email only
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

NB said:


> e subject line, it doesn’t matter


Thanks for the reply, appreciate alot.

I dont have any reference in immiaccount for child 101 visa as this was a paper application directly sent to child visa office.
I don't know if I am missing something ... please please please confirm.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks for the reply, appreciate alot.
> 
> I dont have any reference in immiaccount for child 101 visa as this was a paper application directly sent to child visa office.
> I don't know if I am missing something ... please please please confirm.


I have not applied for 101
I am just giving you generic information 
When you have an email from the CO, I am sure there would be some reference in it
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

NB said:


> I have not applied for 101
> I am just giving you generic information
> When you have an email from the CO, I am sure there would be some reference in it
> Cheers


Thanks alot NB, but no reference from CO email, 

Can somebody please share their experience as well @nimkaran @crackptea @hdkhan .

Please help guys.


----------



## hdkhan (Jul 21, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks alot NB, but no reference from CO email,
> 
> Can somebody please share their experience as well @nimkaran @crackptea @hdkhan .
> 
> Please help guys.


the email subject contains the application id, file number, requirement and at that the end [SEC=OFFICIAL]
application id and file number can be found in the application receiving acknowledgement by offshorechild.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

nimkaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our child's 101 was grafted today. Below is the timeline for your information.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations !!
Is there any *first entry date* mention in the child 101 PR VISA? What is the expiry date of PR - same as father/mother PR expiry date? or its 3 May 2021 *+ 5 years*?


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I have completed medical, Biometric for my child and awaiting AFP delivery via Auspost, hopefully should get it this week.
> I would like to know how did you send the AFP, medical & biometric details to CO?
> please elaborate, I need to sure to avoid any mistake from my end.


Hi Mate,

*AFP*: Sent Scanned copy by Email with the same subject line as earlier mail from CO.

*Medical & biometric details*: The Clinic sent an email to me that all your medical details and photo (As my kid is 2 years old I don't think separate biometric will be done)is uploaded to the e-medical portal. I also sent the same email to CO for reference.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> Thanks you Dmanisha, I have some doubts in Visitor visa application. Could someone help me please. I really need your help guys
> 
> Myself and my wife have PR valid till 2023 Aug and planning to travel around Jul/Aug if feasible. Planning to apply for Visitor visa for my daughter (1.5 yrs) and take her with me when I travel and later apply PR for her. I have some 10 queries in Visitor visa application.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

I have also applied visitor visa600 for my daughter, based on that answering ur queries whatever option I have selected.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

I have also applied visitor visa 600 for my daughter and based on my experience answering ur queries...


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

dmanisha said:


> I have also applied visitor visa600 for my daughter, based on that answering ur queries whatever option I have selected.


Thanks a lot for helping


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Regarding AFP Check , It's 12 days and still haven't received processing completion email. Called and emailed AFP , response is that it's under processing and will take 15-20 days which is avg processing time. But i see that everyone is receiving the confirmation email in 1-2 days.
> 
> Anyone in similar situation as mine ?


It's been 5 days since me and my spouse applied for AFP. I received the process completion email the next day itself. However, we are still waiting for my spouse's process completion mail.

Please update here once you hear from AFP.

Thanks,
SacS


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

SacS said:


> It's been 5 days since me and my spouse applied for AFP. I received the process completion email the next day itself. However, we are still waiting for my spouse's process completion mail.
> 
> Please update here once you hear from AFP.
> 
> ...


Received AFP Certificate for my wife but mine is stuck for 19 days now. I called and emailed AFP couple of times , Response is that application is fine and can take 15-25 Business working days to be processed. 

So looks like i can't submit AFP check on time , so will make a covering letter mentioning AFP Submission date with APN No and other follow up details. nothing more can be done on delay.


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

crackptea said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> *AFP*: Sent Scanned copy by Email with the same subject line as earlier mail from CO.
> 
> *Medical & biometric details*: The Clinic sent an email to me that all your medical details and photo (As my kid is 2 years old I don't think separate biometric will be done)is uploaded to the e-medical portal. I also sent the same email to CO for reference.


Thanks Buddy,

I will do the same, attach scan copies and reply on the same email. BTW After how many days did you the grant after document submission?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks alot NB, but no reference from CO email,
> 
> Can somebody please share their experience as well @nimkaran @crackptea @hdkhan .
> 
> Please help guys.


101 is paper application and can't be imported in Immi Account. The only way of communication to CO is via e-mail or courier as mentioned in the request letter !! Biometrics and Health Reports are directly uploaded by concerned companies to Immi Department and linked with child application.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Received AFP Certificate for my wife but mine is stuck for 19 days now. I called and emailed AFP couple of times , Response is that application is fine and can take 15-25 Business working days to be processed.
> 
> So looks like i can't submit AFP check on time , so will make a covering letter mentioning AFP Submission date with APN No and other follow up details. nothing more can be done on delay.


Hi,
Did you ask for AFP certificate in Australian address or any other location?


----------



## 833r (May 5, 2021)

Hi All,

This is my first post on this forum, and I look forward to good suggestions from experienced users here.
Currently, I, my son (5 yo.) and wife are on PR (189 visa) and off shore. I am the primary applicant.

My PR expires in January 2023, and I am expecting a new family member addition in November 2021. I will be travelling to Australia after the delivery; whereas my wife, son and the new born will accompany me later. Considering, we cannot travel to Australia for the delivery and the visa delays for subclass 101; what is the best option I could take?

1. Apply 101 visa immediately (somewhere around Dec 2021), and wait for the visa to get processed. If it gets delayed, apply RRV for my wife and son.

2. Apply 101 visa immediately (somewhere around Dec 2021), and then apply 600 visa Somewhere in March 2022.

3. Apply 600 visa immediately, and once the child is on shore apply for 802 visa.

Please let me know the best option, based on experience and ease of getting it without delays. The goal is to have my family with me before the expiration of PR in January 2023.

Thanks.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Hi NB,
> I just completed my Childs medical and got the results from Emedical website, however country of birth is kept blank, I cant edit this document neither the hospital, Will this create an issue when i provide this document to CO?
> Please advise....


Same with me..no need to worry

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

833r said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, and I look forward to good suggestions from experienced users here.
> Currently, I, my son (5 yo.) and wife are on PR (189 visa) and off shore. I am the primary applicant.
> ...


Now the process for 101 is fast..people who submitted applications in Feb-21 are getting medical requests now. As per me, you should apply for 101 after reaching Australia(process is way faster if u apply from Australia). 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 833r (May 5, 2021)

sidhusuhka said:


> Now the process for 101 is fast..people who submitted applications in Feb-21 are getting medical requests now. As per me, you should apply for 101 after reaching Australia(process is way faster if u apply from Australia).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Hi Sid, You mean to say that once I reach on shore, I apply for 101 visa? The time between me reaching on shore and delivery will be approximately 2-3 months due to many reasons. So I just dont want that time to go to waste.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> I will do the same, attach scan copies and reply on the same email. BTW After how many days did you the grant after document submission?


Still Waiting for Grant!


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

833r said:


> Hi Sid, You mean to say that once I reach on shore, I apply for 101 visa? The time between me reaching on shore and delivery will be approximately 2-3 months due to many reasons. So I just dont want that time to go to waste.


That 2-3 months u need to prepare passport and gather other documents. I think after one month of birth only u can apply for passport. U can start the process whenever u ready and change the address and contact details anytime.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

We received request for more information last Thursday. 
We had my sons medical today. We applied for our AFP police checks they have been sent awaiting to receive them and we fast tracked our UK ones. As soon as we receive them back we will send that off in our email and await the outcome. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## 833r (May 5, 2021)

sidhusuhka said:


> That 2-3 months u need to prepare passport and gather other documents. I think after one month of birth only u can apply for passport. U can start the process whenever u ready and change the address and contact details anytime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Hi Sid,
Thanks for your response. I understand that I need to fill form 1022 for the new born once there is change in address; where as for rest of us we can do that via immiAccount portal. As I am currently in Saudi, I will be sending my family back to home country and myself will travel to Australia. Is this correct understanding?


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

I think the processing for kids below 18 are faster compared to those above this age. My application was acknowledged last Sep 2020 and till now, no medical request or CO contact  hayzzzz


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

833r said:


> Hi Sid,
> Thanks for your response. I understand that I need to fill form 1022 for the new born once there is change in address; where as for rest of us we can do that via immiAccount portal. As I am currently in Saudi, I will be sending my family back to home country and myself will travel to Australia. Is this correct understanding?


Its form 1229
I did the same but I am not in Australia. People who are applying onshore are getting visa in 3 months

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

macdxb16 said:


> I think the processing for kids below 18 are faster compared to those above this age. My application was acknowledged last Sep 2020 and till now, no medical request or CO contact  hayzzzz


I also submittes in Sept 2020 and done medicals in second week of April. Better to mail them and check status.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

sidhusuhka said:


> I also submittes in Sept 2020 and done medicals in second week of April. Better to mail them and check status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Hi Sid, yes I did several times, and as usual..no response till date.


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

We submitted in March 2020 and received request for more info last week. Definitely not faster for us and our son is 2 and half. Fingers crossed you all hear back soon. I know how it feels to be stuck in limbo.


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

macdxb16 said:


> I think the processing for kids below 18 are faster compared to those above this age. My application was acknowledged last Sep 2020 and till now, no medical request or CO contact  hayzzzz


It seems so because my sister, who is 11, and I applied and received the acknowledgement on December. The department on April contacted my father to have my sister's medical ready.
I have yet to hear from them regarding my application. Cheers 😄


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi guys,

My spouse AFP is processed but her letter isn't yet delivered as its been 5 business days already, Is there any way i can track AFP NPC delivery from AUspost.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

DannyS134 said:


> Thanks alot NB, but no reference from CO email,
> 
> Can somebody please share their experience as well @nimkaran @crackptea @hdkhan .
> 
> Please help guys.





crackptea said:


> Many Congratulations !!
> Is there any *first entry date* mention in the child 101 PR VISA? What is the expiry date of PR - same as father/mother PR expiry date? or its 3 May 2021 *+ 5 years*?


No first entry date, but entry before 3rd May 2022.
Expiry in 2026


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> No first entry date, but entry before 3rd May 2022.
> Expiry in 2026


The 3rd may 2022 is the first entry date
Cheers


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

NB said:


> The 3rd may 2022 is the first entry date
> Cheers


It says "for first entry, enter before 3rd May 2022"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> It says "for first entry, enter before 3rd May 2022"


Both of us can keep repeating the same thing
Cheers


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appreciate if someone could comment on Polio Vaccination Certificate. Whether it is required in our case with applicant being an Indian and Indian not part of listed Endemic/outbreak countries.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

I think its only applicable for the affected ones and India is not part of endemic/outbreak countries. will not provide it either. What about you?


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, 
I received my AFP, below are my timeline:
Applied for AFP ---- 25th April
Received check completion mail ---- 28th April
Received AFP by courier to Auss address of my friend-----7th May


Thanks


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi, I have submitted PCC for both parents and medical done. Now 28 days has also completed on 07/05/21. How much time I should consider for grant. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munish817 said:


> Hi, I have submitted PCC for both parents and medical done. Now 28 days has also completed on 07/05/21. How much time I should consider for grant.
> thanks in advance.


No one can predict the grant
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
Cheers


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

munish817 said:


> Hi, I have submitted PCC for both parents and medical done. Now 28 days has also completed on 07/05/21. How much time I should consider for grant.
> thanks in advance.


I have submitted biometrics and medicals on 15 mar 2021 and still waiting for further updates.


----------



## 833r (May 5, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> I have submitted biometrics and medicals on 15 mar 2021 and still waiting for further updates.


Hi Aamir,
Can you share your timelines?


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

833r said:


> Hi Aamir,
> Can you share your timelines?


Doc sent end of Jun 2020
Ack received on 9th July 2020
Request for Further docs/ medicals etc. on 9 mar 2021
Biometric/medicals submitted on 15mar2021
Now waiting for grant / further updates


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi , My and My spouse are Austraian PR Holders , got child Tourist visa and travel exemption granted. Tourist visa for 1 year with multiple entries allowed. I would like to check if below documents would be enough ? We are travelling Sydney in June 1st week and have secured flight tickets.

1. Parents PR Grant Copy
2. Parents PR Vevo Status
3. Child Tourist Visa Grant Copy , Exemption Grant Copy
4. Child Vevo status


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Hi , My and My spouse are Austraian PR Holders , got child Tourist visa and travel exemption granted. Tourist visa for 1 year with multiple entries allowed. I would like to check if below documents would be enough ? We are travelling Sydney in June 1st week and have secured flight tickets.
> 
> 1. Parents PR Grant Copy
> 2. Parents PR Vevo Status
> ...


I hope the child has Atleast 6 months validity left on the passport on the date of travel
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> I hope the child has Atleast 6 months validity left on the passport on the date of travel
> Cheers


yes, have enough validity on all passports, want to check on documents


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> yes, have enough validity on all passports, want to check on documents


You would need RT pcr test results not older then 72 hours when you board the flight
Can’t think of anything else
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> You would need RT pcr test results not older then 72 hours when you board the flight
> Can’t think of anything else
> Cheers


thanks !! additioal would be travel declaration within 72 hours of departure . I think visa wise , we are all good. will check other documents required.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Hi , My and My spouse are Austraian PR Holders , got child Tourist visa and travel exemption granted. Tourist visa for 1 year with multiple entries allowed. I would like to check if below documents would be enough ? We are travelling Sydney in June 1st week and have secured flight tickets.
> 
> 1. Parents PR Grant Copy
> 2. Parents PR Vevo Status
> ...


Hi hrithikfan,

Can I know which country would you be travelling from?


----------



## harendra.au (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a question about child visa, I have got a medical request for my child but I am afraid of visiting hospital because I am in Delhi and Covid situation is worst. What options do I have? Please help.
Can anyone suggest if they have gone through medical examination recently in Delhi or can suggest any medical examination centre near Delhi which is less crowded.


----------



## harendra.au (Apr 5, 2021)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Hi , My and My spouse are Austraian PR Holders , got child Tourist visa and travel exemption granted. Tourist visa for 1 year with multiple entries allowed. I would like to check if below documents would be enough ? We are travelling Sydney in June 1st week and have secured flight tickets.
> 
> 1. Parents PR Grant Copy
> 2. Parents PR Vevo Status
> ...


Do child need to undergo medical examination for vistor visa.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think its only applicable for the affected ones and India is not part of endemic/outbreak countries. will not provide it either. What about you?


Even, I won't provide Polio Vaccination Certificate


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Received AFP Certificate for my wife but mine is stuck for 19 days now. I called and emailed AFP couple of times , Response is that application is fine and can take 15-25 Business working days to be processed.
> 
> So looks like i can't submit AFP check on time , so will make a covering letter mentioning AFP Submission date with APN No and other follow up details. nothing more can be done on delay.


I received my AFP via courier at my Friends local address in Sydney. However, I am still waiting for AFP process completion mail for my spouse(applied on 29th April 2021). I will wait one more week for my Spouse AFP update.

Guys, pls suggest whether should I send my AFP scanned copy alone to CO or wait for Spouse AFP?

@hrithikfan04, any update on ur AFP?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Hi hrithikfan,
> 
> Can I know which country would you be travelling from?


we are travelling from Singapore , our current residence.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

SacS said:


> I received my AFP via courier at my Friends local address in Sydney. However, I am still waiting for AFP process completion mail for my spouse(applied on 29th April 2021). I will wait one more week for my Spouse AFP update.
> 
> Guys, pls suggest whether should I send my AFP scanned copy alone to CO or wait for Spouse AFP?
> 
> @hrithikfan04, any update on ur AFP?


my AFP is stuck and tomorrow i will send letter with request submission ack and followup respose with AFP. I have recieved other PCC"s so only it's pending and 28 days will be over this wednesday.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

harendra.au said:


> Do child need to undergo medical examination for vistor visa.


Yes Kids have medical but very basic .


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

SacS said:


> I received my AFP via courier at my Friends local address in Sydney. However, I am still waiting for AFP process completion mail for my spouse(applied on 29th April 2021). I will wait one more week for my Spouse AFP update.
> 
> Guys, pls suggest whether should I send my AFP scanned copy alone to CO or wait for Spouse AFP?
> 
> @hrithikfan04, any update on ur AFP?


I havent received my AFP yet , so have submitted other PCC and justification letter for delay in AFP. i attached payment receipt and follow up email as evidence that i did my best efforts. For spouse, have submitted all docs from her email on the response to request email.


----------



## kamalkritan (May 11, 2021)

101 document checklist pls


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

kamalkritan said:


> 101 document checklist pls


documents section on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-101#HowTo


----------



## kamalkritan (May 11, 2021)

can we apply 101 online or we need to apply paper base? Thank you


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

kamalkritan said:


> can we apply 101 online or we need to apply paper base? Thank you


paper based . will suggest you to run through the above link and will get fair idea on most of the aspects. we can then further help.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

kamalkritan said:


> can we apply 101 online or we need to apply paper base? Thank you


It's a paper-based application


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi all, need some advise on travel restrictions. 
Both my self and my partner are Permanent Residents of Australia. However we have been offshore after our initial entry (approximately 10 days).
Now that our travel facility expires in July and 101 was granted recently, we plan to move in first week of June. 
Our baby has not made her first entry yet. We got her excemption to travel too.

I want to know whether we can travel in June. Can anyone please let me know?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Hi all, need some advise on travel restrictions.
> Both my self and my partner are Permanent Residents of Australia. However we have been offshore after our initial entry (approximately 10 days).
> Now that our travel facility expires in July and 101 was granted recently, we plan to move in first week of June.
> Our baby has not made her first entry yet. We got her excemption to travel too.
> ...


You can enter Australia till the last day of your travel rights
As your travel rights expire in July, travelling in June is perfectly safe
Cheers


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

NB said:


> You can enter Australia till the last day of your travel rights
> As your travel rights expire in July, travelling in June is perfectly safe
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Kjm815 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have few questions regarding child visa.
The application was sent by post on early Dec 2020. We received the email that they are processing the application on Jan 2021.
As my daughter is only 16 months, I assumed that the process time frame would be shorter.
On early April, we were requested for medical check and police check so that we send it back few days after.
However, our flight was scheduled on late April. We decided to enter Australia first with tourist visa. Applied the tourist visa and got exemption.
As we are already in Australia.
Do we need to go oversea and re enter Australia for 101 visa to be granted when we get grant email? Or can we just stay in Australia?
I could check a lot of people in this group have applied and 101 visa and enter Australia first. But in the email that I received from Child visa, the applicant must stay oversea when the visa is granted.

Also, as my daughter has dual citizenship, we didn’t enter Australia with the passport that we applied 101 visa. (Of course we did write down all the dual citizen information including passport numbers).

Is there anyone who is waiting for their 101 visa in Australia? Or Is there anyone who received medical request on April?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kjm815 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have few questions regarding child visa.
> The application was sent by post on early Dec 2020. We received the email that they are processing the application on Jan 2021.
> As my daughter is only 16 months, I assumed that the process time frame would be shorter.
> ...


For family visa including child 101 , there is a temporary relaxation to be outside country for CO to make the decision. it's also covered on 101 page -


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Me and my wife both have Australian PR and we want to apply SC 600 visa for our 8 month old kid .

So we have couple of questions.It would be great if someone can answer our queries

1) Do we need attested copies of salary slips or bank statement for SC 600 visa?
2) As both parents are at offshore so should we mention that we need visa for applying for 802 whenever we are in Australia?
3) What should I provide in this as both parents at offshore

Will the applicant visit any relatives, friends or contacts while in Australia?
4)Give details of how the applicant stay in Australia will be funded?

Should I select supported by other person?

Thanks

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Me and my wife both have Australian PR and we want to apply SC 600 visa for our 8 month old kid .
> 
> ...


1) No attestation required .
2) don't mention about 802 as it will indicate that you have intentions to stay permanently though tourist visa is temporary.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Me and my wife both have Australian PR and we want to apply SC 600 visa for our 8 month old kid .
> 
> ...


If you are willing to apply 802 from onshore, you would need waiver of condition 8503 which is usually attached to tourist visa. In that case, you need to write a letter stating your intention and requesting for waiver of 8503 condition. 

Sample letter can be found in this thread:








Subclass 802 - Child Visa


Hi JIME2017, We both are PR holders and in Australia and our 6 month old twin babies travelled with us on SC600 and now we want to apply 802 visa for them from here. please kindly help in some queries. We went through the step by step guide on Immi page. 1. Do we need to attest or certify...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

3)What should I provide in this as both parents at offshore

Will the applicant visit any relatives, friends or contacts while in Australia?

If yes whom address I can provide?
4)Give details of how the applicant stay in Australia will be funded?

Should I select supported by other person?


Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

I have applied for my kid child visa in November 2020. We have received the CO requests for medical, biometrics, and police certificates. I will be replying to them soon with all the artifacts requested. 

My and my spouse's passport is changed and we have updated the records at immi account. We can see the updated details at VEVO also. 

Do we need to fill the additional form to update the child visa application? Some have suggested filling form 929, but I think this form applies to change in particulars of the main applicant. Please suggest.


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Need help, I have been earlier asked for PCC from india and medicals by C.O but now after 28 days after we have provided both they have now asked for PPC from Australia for both parents.
Actually we both have spend only 2 weeks in Australia in 2015 and have only passport of india, we don’t have any Australian proof. Pls advice the PCC process and what documents can help us.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munish817 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Need help, I have been earlier asked for PCC from india and medicals by C.O but now after 28 days after we have provided both they have now asked for PPC from Australia for both parents.
> Actually we both have spend only 2 weeks in Australia in 2015 and have only passport of india, we don’t have any Australian proof. Pls advice the PCC process and what documents can help us.
> Thanks in Advance.


You can apply here








National Police Checks


National Police Checks are delivered via email as a secure PDF file. Those applicants still requiring a hard copy certificate will have to opt in for that option during the application process. Applicants can check the status of their National Police Check online and validate completed checks.




www.afp.gov.au




You can give Indian equivalent of the Australian documents totalling at least 100 points
If you have any known person in Australia, at whose address you can get the PCC, it will be very fast
Cheers


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

NB said:


> You can apply here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pls confirm which Indian documents can be given. For my wife her Aadhar card is with different name before marriage (we have marriage certificate/ will provide dual name affidavit). Also she does not have driving license.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

munish817 said:


> Pls confirm which Indian documents can be given. For my wife her Aadhar card is with different name before marriage (we have marriage certificate/ will provide dual name affidavit). Also she does not have driving license.


Give bank statement 
Cheers


----------



## Kukkucl (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi Tiwary, Can i please have your contact number?


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

NB said:


> Give bank statement
> Cheers


All documents in different name with passport i.e surname before marriage. Can I give dual name affidavit and marriage certificate with that?


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Can we provide 1. Bank statements 2. Debit card from Indian banks along with Indian passport for Australian PCC to make 100 points for apply?
Also if name is different in passport and bank details due to marriage can we provide dual name affidavit and marriage certificate?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

munish817 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Need help, I have been earlier asked for PCC from india and medicals by C.O but now after 28 days after we have provided both they have now asked for PPC from Australia for both parents.
> Actually we both have spend only 2 weeks in Australia in 2015 and have only passport of india, we don’t have any Australian proof. Pls advice the PCC process and what documents can help us.
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi just one quick question… when u submitted application? we applied in July 2020 and not asked for Australian PCC yet.


----------



## Kukkucl (Apr 21, 2021)

Can anybody advice how long it will take approximately for the PR grant after the medical, biometrics and AFP? I completed medical, AFP and biometrics for my daughter 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Kukkucl (Apr 21, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi just one quick question… when u submitted application? we applied in July 2020 and not asked for Australian PCC yet.


Hi Aamir, Are you in Qatar? Can i have your contact number? I am also in your same situation.


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi just one quick question… when u submitted application? we applied in July 2020 and not asked for Australian PCC yet.


We have applied in June 2020


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

munish817 said:


> We have applied in June 2020


Hi Munish,

I got AFP request too but looks like they want it for parents. Do we have to give fingerprint for AFP? I am outside of Australia and would like to know if just online form with name check is enough?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

piyu31 said:


> Hi Munish,
> 
> I got AFP request too but looks like they want it for parents. Do we have to give fingerprint for AFP? I am outside of Australia and would like to know if just online form with name check is enough?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Follow the process here








National Police Checks


National Police Checks are delivered via email as a secure PDF file. Those applicants still requiring a hard copy certificate will have to opt in for that option during the application process. Applicants can check the status of their National Police Check online and validate completed checks.




www.afp.gov.au




If you have someone in Australia where the pcc can be posted, you can save a lot of time
Cheers


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

NB said:


> Follow the process here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I read this but still confused by fingerprint check. How do I know it is required or not? I was asked to use code 33. In US, all PCC require fingerprint.
Thank you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

piyu31 said:


> Thanks NB. I read this but still confused by fingerprint check. How do I know it is required or not? I was asked to use code 33. In US, all PCC require fingerprint.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


no need for fingerprint check


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

urgent advice required.
Can we provide 1.bank statements (Indian bank) and 2. marriage certificate or voter ID card ( Indian Government issues) other than 3.Indian passport to make 100 points.
Need to apply for National Police check Australia- AFP 
Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi all, 

Finally my turn. 

Application sent - March 2020
Acknowledged - April 2020
Request for more information - April 2021
Medical completed - may 2021
UK and AFP check applied and received- May 2021
Sent all of our information back - Today 
*GRANTED - TODAY*

So exciting. 

I wish you all the luck in the world. 

Our application from start to finish has been 13 months. We had a whole year of no communication and waiting. 

We have booked our flights for September 9th. 

Lillie


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Lilliex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally my turn.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Congratulations Lillie


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lilliex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally my turn.
> 
> ...


What documents u have given for AFP for 100 points


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

munish817 said:


> What documents u have given for AFP for 100 points



UK passport and a bank statement and a birth certificate. When you apply it gives you list of what you can send and how many points it has.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Lilliex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally my turn.
> 
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lilliex said:


> UK passport and a bank statement and a birth certificate. When you apply it gives you list of what you can send and how many points it has.


Thanks... my issue is basically, name on passport and bank statements differ this is because my wife passport is after marriage and other proof before marriage so surname differ . We can give dual name affidavit and marriage certificate.
Will it work?, or I should open a new account with correct name if possible and attach marriage certificate for 3rd documents as birthday certificate not there..
Pls reply


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

munish817 said:


> Thanks... my issue is basically, name on passport and bank statements differ this is because my wife passport is after marriage and other proof before marriage so surname differ . We can give dual name affidavit and marriage certificate.
> Will it work?, or I should open a new account with correct name if possible and attach marriage certificate for 3rd documents as birthday certificate not there..
> Pls reply


Marriage certificate and cover letter to state the same should be enough. If opening a new account and getting a debit card immediately is possible then do it. 
also name change in account should not take more than 2 days so try that as well.

its better to give all proper information to autimatically process the application. If it goes manual it take lot of time.
Plan accordingly


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Lilliex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally my turn.
> 
> ...


Congrats ..


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

Send them an email and ask these questions I didn't have this problem so I am unsure and I wouldn't want to comment on something I know nothing about. On their website click on the contact Us and send an email. They are very quick with getting back to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Lilliex said:


> Send them an email and ask these questions I didn't have this problem so I am unsure and I wouldn't want to comment on something I know nothing about. On their website click on the contact Us and send an email. They are very quick with getting back to you. Hope this helps.


What is process to contact them?
I send them email on child visa email but they never reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aamir.i.kh said:


> What is process to contact them?
> I send them email on child visa email but they never reply.


There is no email id as such
You can try social media like Facebook or Twitter 
Cheers


----------



## Lilliex (Mar 11, 2021)

Australian federal police website and then contact us. It will allow you to click on the link to email them. Hope this helps.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello All,

I have applied for a Child (2-Year-Old Son) Visa Subclass 101 from UAE. Below are my *timelines* :

1. Documents Couriered -* 28th October 2020 (I submitted all docs including police verification except AFP)*
2. Documents Delivered - *08th Nov 2020*
3. Acknowledgment Received - *30th Nov 2020*
4. CO Contact for *parents AFP, Medicals of Child *- *19 April 2021*
5. Medical Submitted - *28 April 2021 (Kid Photo was taken at Dubai London Clinic, No Biometrics requested as my kid is only 2 years old)*
6. AFP of Parents Submission - *28 April 2021 (Gave Australian Friends Local Address and he sent me scanned all clear AFP certificate)*
7. *Date of the grant *- 22 May 2021 😀*🌟*
8. For the first entry, arrive by - 21 May 2022
9. Must not arrive after - 22 May 2026

Thank you everyone for the support. Please PM me if anyone needs any help. *Please stay safe. Wear a mask. Take care of your people in need and yourself.*


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

crackptea said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for a Child (2-Year-Old Son) Visa Subclass 101 from UAE. Below are my *timelines* :
> 
> ...


Congrats for visa! 
Looks like quick process in ur case. We are waiting from July 2020 and not asked for AFP yet. Medical n biometrics etc submitted in mar 2021.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Congrats for visa!
> Looks like quick process in ur case. We are waiting from July 2020 and not asked for AFP yet. Medical n biometrics etc submitted in mar 2021.


Thanks! In my opinion, there are many parameters that we may be not aware of. But my and some other cases highlight that the 101 process is ON and we need to trust the process and be patient.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi All, 
Any one got visitor visa for the baby recently. I have applied on 25th March and medical done on 6th April,but no response from them...
Its been almost 2 months.
Please let me know if I can contact them.

Thanks,


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Got the visa 101 today, will provide details in a while..... thanks a lot for all the support.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

DannyS134 said:


> Got the visa 101 today, will provide details in a while..... thanks a lot for all the support.


Congratulations! Awaiting time line and details.


----------



## Kukkucl (Apr 21, 2021)

DannyS134 said:


> Got the visa 101 today, will provide details in a while..... thanks a lot for all the support.


Congrats.. Please provide timeline and details..


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Received my Son’s visa 101 Grant today.

Timelines:
101 Application - 16th Nov 2020
Acknowledgement - 26th Nov 2020 
Tourist Application - 15th feb 2021
Medical - 3rd March 2021

CO contact - 9th april (pcc, declaration)
Document Submitted : 26th April
Exemption applied : 19th May
101 Grant : 24th May 🥳
600 Status - withdrawn on 24th May


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Received my Son’s visa 101 Grant today.
> 
> Timelines:
> 101 Application - 16th Nov 2020
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Received my daughter's visa 101 Grant today. Thanks to the members for support and guidance.

Timelines:
101 Application - 19th Dec 2020
Acknowledgement - 07th Jan 2021
CO contact - 16th april (pcc, declaration , biometrics )
Document Submitted: On different dates as received from 20th April till 21st May.
101 Grant : 24th May 🥳


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> Any one got visitor visa for the baby recently. I have applied on 25th March and medical done on 6th April,but no response from them...
> Its been almost 2 months.
> Please let me know if I can contact them.
> ...


I got tourist visa approved last month. try to raise travel exemption , should get cosideration for faster processing.


----------



## Kukkucl (Apr 21, 2021)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Received my daughter's visa 101 Grant today. Thanks to the members for support and guidance.
> 
> Timelines:
> 101 Application - 19th Dec 2020
> ...


Congrats... how old is your daughter?


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> Received my daughter's visa 101 Grant today. Thanks to the members for support and guidance.
> 
> Timelines:
> 101 Application - 19th Dec 2020
> ...


Congratulations... 🎉
So you received your AFP well on time


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

DannyS134 said:


> Got the visa 101 today, will provide details in a while..... thanks a lot for all the support.


Congratulations ..... 🎉


----------



## Abhiaus19 (May 24, 2021)

Received Grant (101) for my daughter 
Timelines :
Application - 9th Oct 2020
Acknowledgement - 15th Oct 2020
Request for Medicals - 17th Apr 2021
Medical Acknowledgement - 30th April 2021
Grant - 21st May 2021

Baby age : 14 months.
Applied via post from India.


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Abhiaus19 said:


> Received Grant (101) for my daughter
> Timelines :
> Application - 9th Oct 2020
> Acknowledgement - 15th Oct 2020
> ...


Congrats! ve u submitted AFP also?


----------



## Abhiaus19 (May 24, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Congrats! ve u submitted AFP also?


No , that was not requested.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

SacS said:


> Congratulations... 🎉
> So you received your AFP well on time


received in a month and got chiild visa grant after 2 days of AFP submission.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kukkucl said:


> Congrats... how old is your daughter?


16 months !!


----------



## piyu31 (Feb 8, 2017)

SacS said:


> Congratulations...
> So you received your AFP well on time


Congratulations. Is there a first entry date for 101 visa too? Is the validity same as parents PR?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

piyu31 said:


> Congratulations. Is there a first entry date for 101 visa too? Is the validity same as parents PR?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


For my child visa , 1st entry in next 1 year . validity is next 5 years not linked to parents PR.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Got my daughter child visa 101 today, its too fast nowadays.

Applied from India, below are the timeline.

Application sent - 6 Mar 2021
Document received in Perth - 11 Mar 2021
Acknowledgment Received - 22 Mar 2021
CO request AFP ,form 1229 - 24 Apr 2021
Applied for AFP - 25 Apr 2021
AFP received - 7 May 2021
Requested docs submitted - 9 May 2021
Child visa 101 grant - 25 May 2021

I have also applied for visitor visa for my daughter on 25th mar 2021, and got exemption as well,but visitor visa not granted till date.
Now we will withdraw visitor visa application.

Medical done for visitor visa is being used in child visa101, I have mailed HAP ID to [email protected] to use it for child visa 101.

Thanks to all member for the help and quick response.

Thanks,
Manisha


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> Got my daughter child visa 101 today, its too fast nowadays.
> 
> Applied from India, below are the timeline.
> ...


Congrats thts super fast!!


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Congrats!!! I am applying for 101 for my kid and can you please help me with the list of documents you have submitted? also how did you perform the medicals after submission and share? Thanks in advance


----------



## DannyS134 (Dec 18, 2020)

Received Child visa 101 On 22 May 2021

My time line as follows
Applied for 101 Visa - feb 09 2021
Docuemnt recieved acknowledge from CO 19 Feb 2021
CO contact for Medical,afp and biometrics- 22 april 2021
All document submitted 08 MAy 2021
Grant recieved 22 May 2021
First enrty before 22 may 2022
Visa validity 21 May 2026.


Thank you all and special NB for valuable and timely support.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

DannyS134 said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 22 May 2021
> 
> My time line as follows
> Applied for 101 Visa - feb 09 2021
> ...


Congratzzzz on the grant!!!!
Hi, Can you please help me with the list of documents you sent along with the application? I am planning to apply for my daughter and you really help me


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Surprised but at the same time veryyy happy to receive Child Visa(101) Grant so quickly. Below are my timelines

Baby Age: 15 months

1. Documents Couriered - *03rd April 2021*
2. Documents Delivered - *08th April 2021*
3. Acknowledgment Received - *22nd April 2021*
4. CO Contact for *parents AFP, Medicals and Biometrics* - *27th April 2021* (Didn't expect this to be so quick seeing the current trend).
5. AFP Applied for self & spouse: *29th April 2021*
6. AFP received for self at Australian address: *09th May 2021*
7. Medicals & Biometrics acknowledged via mail to CO: *13th May 2021*
8. AFP for self mailed to CO: *14th May 2021*
9. AFP received for spouse at Australian address: *19th May 2021 *
10. AFP for spouse mailed to CO: *19th May 2021*
11. Received IMMI GRANT mail: *26th May 2021 🎉🎉🎉🎉*

I would like to thank everyone for their help and guidance. All the very best to others who are waiting for their Grant, yours is just around the corner. The issuance of the grant has expedited in the last few days.

Thanks,
SacS


----------



## manojnrock (Jan 23, 2016)

Baby Age - 1yr

Documents Couriered - SEP 15
Date of Application - SEP 22
Date of Acknowledgment - SEP 25
CO Request for Parents AFP PCC and Medicals for Child - APR 15
Documents Submitted - MAY 1
Visa Grant - MAY 21


----------



## aamir.i.kh (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi All,
Received child visa grant today, below are timelines.
Documents submitted: 30Jun2020
Date of Acknowledgment - 9 Jul 2020
CO Request Medicals & Biometrics for Child - Mar 9
Documents Submitted - Mar 15
Visa Grant - MAY 26

thanks everyone for all ur support.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

DannyS134 said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 22 May 2021
> 
> My time line as follows
> Applied for 101 Visa - feb 09 2021
> ...


Congrats....
Can you please help me with the list of documents which you shared along with your application. That would really help me for applying for my kid.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

amazing to see in last 1 month so many successful child visa grants !! many congratulations to all


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi All,
> Received child visa grant today, below are timelines.
> Documents submitted: 30Jun2020
> Date of Acknowledgment - 9 Jul 2020
> ...


Congratulations brother, who was your CO?


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi All,
> Received child visa grant today, below are timelines.
> Documents submitted: 30Jun2020
> Date of Acknowledgment - 9 Jul 2020
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## drohand1988 (Mar 4, 2019)

Apologies in Advance for a bit of a long post / request for information.

We were granted subclass 190 Visa in December 2019. IED expired in Oct 2020 (we couldn't travel due to COVID). Emailed to [email protected] and got an auto-generated notice from their end informing - 

*Generally you will be able to arrive in Australia after the initial entry date, as long as it is before the “Must not arrive after date” specified in your visa Grant Notification letter. You do not need to be granted an “extension” to your initial entry date or visa.* *The attached notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a Skilled visa. *

Now, we are expecting our first child in September 2021 and just to plan in advance, I am gathering information on which route to take for applying the Child PR (101 vs 802) for a favorable outcome . We plan to migrate to Australia by *March 2022*. I precisely have 2 questions:

a) Since we haven't yet travelled to Australia after the grant, do you guys foresee an issue applying for the Child Visa with an expired IED?

b) What is most preferred route to apply the Child Visa (101 Vs 802) considering the processing times in current scenario?

Thank you in advance for the guidance and help!


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

drohand1988 said:


> Apologies in Advance for a bit of a long post / request for information.
> 
> We were granted subclass 190 Visa in December 2019. IED expired in Oct 2020 (we couldn't travel due to COVID). Emailed to [email protected] and got an auto-generated notice from their end informing -
> 
> ...


Hi.. The IED is no issue in the current Covid situation, I would prefer to go ahead with 101. Once you have your kid, start your process for 101. By Mar 2022, you will have a clear vision. Also If you feel the 101 is not progressing you can very well apply for Tourist Visa 600 and get your kid.


----------



## aainfay (May 27, 2021)

How to apply for AFP,please some body to share the Whole procedure of getting it outside Australia,How can I get that.


----------



## aainfay (May 27, 2021)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> Got my daughter child visa 101 today, its too fast nowadays.
> 
> Applied from India, below are the timeline.
> ...


How did you received AFP,by email?


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied the sc 600 visa for my kid and done with his medicals also.

Now I want to apply for the exemption ,can anybody please let me know what are the steps to do it?

Thanks

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied the sc 600 visa for my kid and done with his medicals also.
> 
> ...


You will be able to apply for the exemption only once you have the visa in hand
You will have to give the visa number in the exemption request


*You need to apply for an exemption at least two weeks, but not more than two months, before your planned travel.*

Your request must include:


traveller details: name, date of birth, visa type and number, passport number
proposed residential address and phone number in Australia
your reasons for coming: why you should be granted an exemption
a supporting statement: setting out how you meet one of the grounds for an exemption
Cheers


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello!

Has anyone applied for child visa 101 without birth certificate? We are submitting family registration certificate instead which has child as well as credentials for both the parents.

Many thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sameen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Has anyone applied for child visa 101 without birth certificate? We are submitting family registration certificate instead which has child as well as credentials for both the parents.
> 
> Many thanks!


Which country ?
Cheers


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

I am Pakistani and applying from Saudiarabia.



NB said:


> Which country ?
> Cheers


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

sameen said:


> I am Pakistani and applying from Saudiarabia.


if child is born in Saudi you can just submit translated copy of Birth certificate


----------



## Pardhu (Dec 14, 2020)

tHi All,

Received Child Visa Grant (101).

Time lines are below.

Documents send to Perth Office: --> 28th-Sep-2020

Acknowledgment Received:--> 8th-Oct-2020

1st CO Contact on 19-April-2021,
Requested form 1229 and PCC:--> Submitted on 6th-May-2021

2nd CO Contact on 16-May-2021 for My wife Australian PCC, Currently she is india, and she was in australia for one week, which is 2 years back, still we have been asked for her Aus PCC.

Submitted her AFP on:-->31-May-2021

Finally Grant Received on Same day-> 31-May-2021



I had received SC-600 visa grant to my son on Feb 2021, so i have mailed them to link Visitor visa medicals to SC101.


Thanks,
Pardhu


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Received 101 visa for my child. Thanks everyone who helped me with my queries.

Farooq


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received 101 visa for my child. Thanks everyone who helped me with my queries.
> 
> Farooq


please share your timeline


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

ch.zawar6 said:


> please share your timeline


1st March couriered
8th March Received
19th March Acknowleded
24th April CO contact for Medicals and AFP
1st May AFP submitted 
28th May Medicals completed 
31st May Visa Granted


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

farooq41 said:


> 1st March couriered
> 8th March Received
> 19th March Acknowleded
> 24th April CO contact for Medicals and AFP
> ...


waoo very fast, congratulations


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

ch.zawar6 said:


> if child is born in Saudi you can just submit translated copy of Birth certificate


They have issued the birth certificate with grandfather's name instead of father's name, the revision might take a long time.


----------



## dmanisha (Jul 9, 2017)

aainfay said:


> How did you received AFP,by email?


Yes..got by courier at my friend's address in Australia.


----------



## aainfay (May 27, 2021)

How many days it took to reach in Australia.


----------



## drohand1988 (Mar 4, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi.. The IED is no issue in the current Covid situation, I would prefer to go ahead with 101. Once you have your kid, start your process for 101. By Mar 2022, you will have a clear vision. Also If you feel the 101 is not progressing you can very well apply for Tourist Visa 600 and get your kid.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi All,
Need help regarding submitting 101 visa.

I was filling 40CH and 47CH where both parents need to sign it. whereas I am in Australia and My wife and kid are in India. Is it ok to get my Wife to sign and scan the paper and send me and I sign on the same paper and send the application or is it expected to get the physical copy that my wife signed via courier and then I sign and submit?

Please help me


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,
Can anybody help, I have send twice mail yesterday to [email protected] with additional requirements (AFP national police check) but not received automatic reply from them which generally comes.
I am not sure that they have received the mail or not. What to do now??
Pls advice... Thanks in Advance.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

munish817 said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody help, I have send twice mail yesterday to [email protected] with additional requirements (AFP national police check) but not received automatic reply from them which generally comes.
> I am not sure that they have received the mail or not. What to do now??
> Pls advice... Thanks in Advance.


Hi Mate, Don't Worry! Ideally, if you have sent the required docs they will add to your file and continue the process.
In my case, no acknowledgment was given for AFP, and the medical report directly got the grant after a month. Hope you have the same case.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

munish817 said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody help, I have send twice mail yesterday to [email protected] with additional requirements (AFP national police check) but not received automatic reply from them which generally comes.
> I am not sure that they have received the mail or not. What to do now??
> Pls advice... Thanks in Advance.


Yeah not to worry. In my case my timeline for medicals had to be extended. I wrote an email but didn’t receive any acknowledgment. They normally update in your file and you may not get a response. So not to worry.


----------



## anujbaggha (Jul 4, 2016)

Folks,

I know this information must be somewhere on the forum/thread (and I am not able to find it), but can someone guide me on *how to make a child visa 101 application? I am looking for key steps and things to note.*

Cheers,
Harsh


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

anujbaggha said:


> Folks,
> 
> I know this information must be somewhere on the forum/thread (and I am not able to find it), but can someone guide me on *how to make a child visa 101 application? I am looking for key steps and things to note.*
> 
> ...


Now its paper application
U can simply check on website which explains everything step by step.
Important documents are:
Kid's paasport
Form 40
Form 47
PCCs
AFP
Kid's BC
Kid's photographs

After gathering the docs pay the fee on immiaccount and attach the receipt in application file(which is also mentioned on website).
U have to courier the file to perth office and it is process of 4-6 months(till grant and depending upon the docs submitted)



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anujbaggha (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you for all the guidance. 2 questions:
1. I hope all of this needs to be attested. Is that right?
2. I can apply for PCC only when CO asks for it. Any work around?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujbaggha said:


> Thank you for all the guidance. 2 questions:
> 1. I hope all of this needs to be attested. Is that right?
> 2. I can apply for PCC only when CO asks for it. Any work around?


What stops you from applying for PCC ?
Only medicals can’t be done unless the CO a generates the hapid 
Cheers


----------



## anujbaggha (Jul 4, 2016)

NB said:


> What stops you from applying for PCC ?
> Only medicals can’t be done unless the CO a generates the hapid
> Cheers


For the 3 countries where I want the PCC from, all of them require written demand of PCC from an authority.


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

Just go through the website and forms 40 and 47. Everything will be clear. PCC requirement is mentioned in forms. Delaying PCC will delay ur application

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anujbaggha (Jul 4, 2016)

sidhusuhka said:


> Just go through the website and forms 40 and 47. Everything will be clear. PCC requirement is mentioned in forms. Delaying PCC will delay ur application
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Got it. I will try and get all PCCs with the application. Otherwise, I will send everything else first and send the PCCs later.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi all,
I had applied for my kid's visitor visa in Oct 2020. And then exemption in Feb 2021. Exemption got approved within a week and visitor visa got granted in May. I would be travelling this month.
Do I need to apply for exemption again?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Hi all,
> I had applied for my kid's visitor visa in Oct 2020. And then exemption in Feb 2021. Exemption got approved within a week and visitor visa got granted in May. I would be travelling this month.
> Do I need to apply for exemption again?
> 
> Thanks.


It would depend on the wordings of the exemption 
Cheers


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

NB said:


> It would depend on the wordings of the exemption
> Cheers


Thanks NB.. It's mentioned in the exemption 'You do not need to re-apply for exemption if flight details change.' 
I hope this means exemption is still valid?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks NB.. It's mentioned in the exemption 'You do not need to re-apply for exemption if flight details change.'
> I hope this means exemption is still valid?
> 
> Thanks.


Grammatically YES
But it would be better if you just drop them an email and reconfirm as they have not mentioned any period 
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks NB.. It's mentioned in the exemption 'You do not need to re-apply for exemption if flight details change.'
> I hope this means exemption is still valid?
> 
> Thanks.


Travel exemption dont have expiry but to be safer , raise another travel exemption and mention in the description that it was exempted on this date. attach exemption letter for easy reference


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Hi all,
> I had applied for my kid's visitor visa in Oct 2020. And then exemption in Feb 2021. Exemption got approved within a week and visitor visa got granted in May. I would be travelling this month.
> Do I need to apply for exemption again?
> 
> Thanks.


Please if you can suggest if you applied for subclass 600 for the kid's visitor visa?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

mpanj21 said:


> Please if you can suggest if you applied for subclass 600 for the kid's visitor visa?


Yes I applied Subclass 600


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Yes I applied Subclass 600


Thanks a lot. How long it takes to get the visa? Also, do you know how long it will take for bridging visa to be approved?


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> Hi all,
> I had applied for my kid's visitor visa in Oct 2020. And then exemption in Feb 2021. Exemption got approved within a week and visitor visa got granted in May. I would be travelling this month.
> Do I need to apply for exemption again?
> 
> Thanks.


is there a way to expedite the Visitor Visa 600 you know of?


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

mpanj21 said:


> is there a way to expedite the Visitor Visa 600 you know of?


You can attach a covering letter on why you want to relocate earlier like child education , Job opportunities etc . Child being dependent on parents need the visa so that all can move eariest. If visitor visa is already applied then raise travel exemptionn attaching similar covering letter telling the circumstances !!


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

hrithikfan04 said:


> You can attach a covering letter on why you want to relocate earlier like child education , Job opportunities etc . Child being dependent on parents need the visa so that all can move eariest. If visitor visa is already applied then raise travel exemptionn attaching similar covering letter telling the circumstances !!


Thanks a lot it helps a lot.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks NB.. It's mentioned in the exemption 'You do not need to re-apply for exemption if flight details change.'
> I hope this means exemption is still valid?
> 
> Thanks.


When we reapplied they sent an email saying the previous exemption is still valid.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> When we reapplied they sent an email saying the previous exemption is still valid.


Thanks nimkaran


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Guys, I just posted the child visa application for my daughter to Perth office. Just wanted to check if I should wait for the CO to contact regarding the PCC for self and my spouse, or should I proactively apply for the PCCs now and share them with the department? My only concern is that the PCCs are only valid for certain duration, so afraid if the CO will ask again for a new one.

Also do we need the AFP from Australia? We've only spent 10 days in AU during our inital entry back in 2017. Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,
Just for everyone's info, I travelled today to Aus on my kid's visitor visa and exemption taken around 5 months back. No questions asked at the airport. Everything went smooth. So, I believe exemption for immediate family members (children) don't have an expiry date unless mentioned in the exemption letter.
Thanks.


----------



## Raj232 (Jun 23, 2021)

dmanisha said:


> Hi All,
> Got my daughter child visa 101 today, its too fast nowadays.
> 
> Applied from India, below are the timeline.
> ...


congratulations!!

I wanted to apply 101 visa for my kid she is 7 months old.currently she is in India, could you please please guide us the process and list of documents required for the application.

Much appreciated your help.
Thanks,
Raj


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

Please help me with the following.

Myself and wife both have PR and in India right now. We have applied visitor visa 600 for our baby.

Visitor visa submitted date 28/May/2021
Health check done and updated 18/Jun/2021

1)What will be the expected time for knowing the outcome of visa?
2)Any ways to expedite the visa?
3) Travel exemption should be applied after getting visa only or now also can I apply?

Thanks,
Jeelan


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me with the following.
> 
> ...


My daughter received her tourist visa just after a month of health check. What I have noticed is that if you raise a travel exmeption request (it asks for the visa application number), they tend to process the visa application much quicker, so might be worth trying.


----------



## crackptea (Oct 17, 2020)

IamWinner said:


> Hi All,
> Just for everyone's info, I travelled today to Aus on my kid's visitor visa and exemption taken around 5 months back. No questions asked at the airport. Everything went smooth. So, I believe exemption for immediate family members (children) don't have an expiry date unless mentioned in the exemption letter.
> Thanks.


Thank you for your valuable feedback. You travelled from which country? Also, how are quarantine activities post landing? Which docs did you submit, before flying?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

crackptea said:


> Thank you for your valuable feedback. You travelled from which country? Also, how are quarantine activities post landing? Which docs did you submit, before flying?


Hi,
I travelled from India. Was lucky to get DFAT flight. Before travelling they had asked to submit all the travellers' passport, visa and exemption if applicable.
We are quarantining in Darwin. Both pre and post landing during immigration, they just checked passport, no further questions asked. Things were smooth everywhere.


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> My daughter received her tourist visa just after a month of health check. What I have noticed is that if you raise a travel exmeption request (it asks for the visa application number), they tend to process the visa application much quicker, so might be worth trying.





Cyberking said:


> My daughter received her tourist visa just after a month of health check. What I have noticed is that if you raise a travel exmeption request (it asks for the visa application number), they tend to process the visa application much quicker, so might be worth trying.



Thanks Mate, Could you please answer few more qns

1) Did you apply for 101 visa in parallel with tourist visa?
2) Did you send any email separately to expedite the visa?
3)While applying for exemption did you attach cover letter?


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

jeelanindia said:


> Thanks Mate, Could you please answer few more qns
> 
> 1) Did you apply for 101 visa in parallel with tourist visa?
> 2) Did you send any email separately to expedite the visa?
> 3)While applying for exemption did you attach cover letter?


1. No, the processing time for 101 visa was showing as 18 months, so I choose to apply for 802 visa from onshore. I submitted the 802 application only yesterday. Please note that the tourst visa must not have condition 8503 (No further stay) if you wish to apply 802 visa form onshore. I actually attached an application requesting for the waiver of 8503 condition. Also attached form 1447 - No Further Stay waiver request.
2. No, i didn't send any email to expedite the visa. For me, raising the exemption request worked.
3. I didn't but no harm in attaching a cover letter.


----------



## Itsme1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone from Saudi Arabia received a child 101 visa grant? (Who submitted documents by Nov 2020).

I have travel plans in Oct 2021 and still waiting.

Back in March 2021 case officer contacted for additional documents like medical, biometric, AFP, etc which already responded.

Worried !!


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

Itsme1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Saudi Arabia received a child 101 visa grant? (Who submitted documents by Nov 2020).
> 
> ...


I think I am also on the same ship as you are...

AND me seriously thinking to apply for Tourist Visa (Obviously I shall have to go through previous posts shared by group members) to see the timelines but if next week no 101, then i ll go for submitting application of 600


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Hi,
> I travelled from India. Was lucky to get DFAT flight. Before travelling they had asked to submit all the travellers' passport, visa and exemption if applicable.
> We are quarantining in Darwin. Both pre and post landing during immigration, they just checked passport, no further questions asked. Things were smooth everywhere.


First of all Good Luck.

And 2ndly I have a question regarding DFAT Flight?
You used below link to register your information and then DFAT arranged flight reservation for you?


Registration Portal


Or you contacted OZ Embassy and they arranged seats in repat flight?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> First of all Good Luck.
> 
> And 2ndly I have a question regarding DFAT Flight?
> You used below link to register your information and then DFAT arranged flight reservation for you?
> ...


Yes I used the same portal to register in DFAT. In couple of weeks, had started receiving their emails. After couple of failed instances was then successful to book a ticket through them.


----------



## jahanzebmalic2020 (Feb 4, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Yes I used the same portal to register in DFAT. In couple of weeks, had started receiving their emails. After couple of failed instances was then successful to book a ticket through them.


OK Great.
And did you feel price difference for booking through DFAT V/S airline online portal price?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> OK Great.
> And did you feel price difference for booking through DFAT V/S airline online portal price?


Price for other commercial airlines is too high and there's no direct flight from India. Dfat is the best option to fly from India in the current situation


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> 1. No, the processing time for 101 visa was showing as 18 months, so I choose to apply for 802 visa from onshore. I submitted the 802 application only yesterday. Please note that the tourst visa must not have condition 8503 (No further stay) if you wish to apply 802 visa form onshore. I actually attached an application requesting for the waiver of 8503 condition. Also attached form 1447 - No Further Stay waiver request.
> 2. No, i didn't send any email to expedite the visa. For me, raising the exemption request worked.
> 3. I didn't but no harm in attaching a cover letter.



Hi Cyberking,

Could you please help with some more details

1) _ I actually attached an application requesting for the waiver of 8503 condition_ - What is the application here? Could you please give more details on this. When I applied for 600 I just attached a cover letter asking for exemption from No further stay.

2)1447 form. I have not attached this form. I just saw this form and it contains questions like Visa # and arrival date etc. But till we receive the visa and arrive we will not have the details right? 
- How to fill the above details
- Signature of applicant - Should parent sign this? But all other details are filled from applicant perspective 
- After filling this form we have to attach it to the 600 visa application or email this to [email protected]?


Sorry for the lengthy post. Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeelan


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi Cyberking,
> 
> Could you please help with some more details
> 
> ...


Hi Jeelan,

Regarding point 1, by application I also meant a cover letter saying that we intend to apply for child visa 802 upon reaching Australia so please waive the 8503 condition.

Point 2 - Just checked form 1447 that I submitted for my daughter and in question# 5 asking for visa details, I only mentioned the visa sublass as 600 and left other fields blank. And for the signature as far as I remember I took my daughter's thumprint (which I think was really funny/stupid of me). Having said that I don't think this form is mandatory, but if you want you can still submit it with whatever details you have. I would attach it to the online application in the Immi account and no harm in also sending it to the above email id you've mentioned.

Thanks,
CK


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me with the following.
> 
> ...


why medical needs to be done for Visitor Visa?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi Cyberking,
> 
> Could you please help with some more details
> 
> ...


I haven't filled form 1447 and received visitor visa.


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> 1. No, the processing time for 101 visa was showing as 18 months, so I choose to apply for 802 visa from onshore. I submitted the 802 application only yesterday. Please note that the tourst visa must not have condition 8503 (No further stay) if you wish to apply 802 visa form onshore. I actually attached an application requesting for the waiver of 8503 condition. Also attached form 1447 - No Further Stay waiver request.
> 2. No, i didn't send any email to expedite the visa. For me, raising the exemption request worked.
> 3. I didn't but no harm in attaching a cover letter.


Thanks a lot. it helps a lot. I will fill 8503 condition form and attached to 600 Visa Application and will Also attached form 1447. How long it took for your 600 visa for you?


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

IamWinner said:


> I haven't filled form 1447 and received visitor visa.


As I said form 1447 is not mandatory. A cover letter works equally well..


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

mpanj21 said:


> Thanks a lot. it helps a lot. I will fill 8503 condition form and attached to 600 Visa Application and will Also attached form 1447. How long it took for your 600 visa for you?


1.5 months...if u don't get in a month's time, try applying for the travel exemption for your little one..I have seen it working for so many people..


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> 1.5 months...if u don't get in a month's time, try applying for the travel exemption for your little one..I have seen it working for so many people..


thanks a lot I applied for travel exemption also. I will also attach cover letter for waiver for 8503 and attach form 1447


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> 1.5 months...if u don't get in a month's time, try applying for the travel exemption for your little one..I have seen it working for so many people..


Please also let me know if you did Medical also for Tourist Visa 600 for Child?


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

mpanj21 said:


> why medical needs to be done for Visitor Visa?


I am not sure but as soon as I submitted visa application, I received automated email to do health check within 28 days.


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> I haven't filled form 1447 and received visitor visa.


Wow. Can you please tell your time line when you submitted application and when you received the grant


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> I am not sure but as soon as I submitted visa application, I received automated email to do health check within 28 days.


Thanks anyway to expedite the request? like sending email or call?


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> I am not sure but as soon as I submitted visa application, I received automated email to do health check within 28 days.


Just to confirm - you applied for - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...a-listing/visitor-600/tourist-stream-overseas


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. I got Visitor Visa for my child and a Travel Exemption also approved. 
Visa applied - 15th June - Subclass 600
The exemption applied - 22nd June 
Approval date - 28th June.

Documents uploaded.
1. birth certificate
2. PR documents.
3. passport for parents
4. I have a job offer - so attached that also.
5. Request letter for faster process
6. Request letter to waive off 8503
7. Form 1447
8. Form 1229


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

mpanj21 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I got Visitor Visa for my child and a Travel Exemption also approved.
> Visa applied - 15th June - Subclass 600
> The exemption applied - 22nd June
> Approval date - 28th June.
> ...


Congratulations.. It was a quick one !!


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

mpanj21 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I got Visitor Visa for my child and a Travel Exemption also approved.
> Visa applied - 15th June - Subclass 600
> The exemption applied - 22nd June
> Approval date - 28th June.
> ...



Wow! That was quick. Congrats Buddy. 
May I know from which country you have applied? 
Did you send an email separately to home affairs to expedite?
Also in the Form, 1447 what details you provided under question *Reasons for Waiver A, B and C
*i.e A Major change in circumstances th\t has developed since the grant of your Visa
B. Give reasons why you had No control over these circumstances
C. Give details of why circumstances are compassionate and compelling


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> Wow! That was quick. Congrats Buddy.
> May I know from which country you have applied?
> Did you send an email separately to home affairs to expedite?
> Also in the Form, 1447 what details you provided under question *Reasons for Waiver A, B and C*
> ...


Applied from USA. No Separate email just opened expedite request.


jeelanindia said:


> Wow! That was quick. Congrats Buddy.
> May I know from which country you have applied?
> Did you send an email separately to home affairs to expedite?
> Also in the Form, 1447 what details you provided under question *Reasons for Waiver A, B and C*
> ...


I applied from US. No separate email, just expedite request is enough.
A. - I - xxxxx is requesting the waiver of no further stay for my son -yyyyy. I hold Australian PR NSW 190. My son - yyyyy, will be traveling on Tourist Visa 600 and we intend to apply for him Australia PR when inside the country - Subclass 802. The processing of Subclass 802 will take time and during this time my son will be staying with us.
B. - Due to covid-19 situation, processing time for PR from outside Australia has increased considerably. I got recently a promising job offer to join a company in Sydney in August 2021. It will be difficult for us to wait for so long for processing of yyyy PR from outside.
C. I got a job offer to join a company named ZZZZ in August 2021. My wife - YYYY is also in final talks with her Employer - dddddd to start job in Sydney in August also. We really don't want to miss this golden opportunity to move to Australia. We will apply Subclass - 802 for yyyyy once we are inside Australia. Please if you can waive the no further stay for yyyyyy


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

mpanj21 said:


> Applied from USA. No Separate email just opened expedite request.
> 
> I applied from US. No separate email, just expedite request is enough.
> A. - I - xxxxx is requesting the waiver of no further stay for my son -yyyyy. I hold Australian PR NSW 190. My son - yyyyy, will be traveling on Tourist Visa 600 and we intend to apply for him Australia PR when inside the country - Subclass 802. The processing of Subclass 802 will take time and during this time my son will be staying with us.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your inputs


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Pls advise, I have been asked for police certificate from india and medical certificate on 09 April, 21 which we have provided within 28 days of given time. On 19 May they have again raised police certificate from Australia requirement for parents which we have provided on 06 June but after that no grant till date.
I have seen no grant from around 15-20 days on this forum also. Is there can be any specific issues in delay of grant. I am little worried. Pls suggest.


----------



## june14ashish85 (Jul 1, 2021)

hdkhan said:


> Hi,
> they asked the same for me and my wife, though we stayed like 4 days in Australia (first entry trip), Instead of arguing with the CO I just applied using the link they have provided in the request to provide AFP certificate. so you can apply online, the only nuisance is that it will be mailed to your physical address and I had sent a request to get a scanned copy but the reply by AFP is that it cannot be emailed. may be you can provide an address in Australia which they can mail to and they can scan and send you, that could be a faster approach in getting the cert.


 Hi , can you pls confirm if generally AFP clearance req is the last request by CO once they are satisfied with all other docs ? Reason i am asking bcz CO has asked us for AFP checks for child visa 101 app which we submitted 16 months back and we hope after that we will get the grant ? 
In other way , at what stage of applicatiom generally they request for AFP clearances cerrificates ?


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Please inbox me your whatapp number


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

ch.zawar6 said:


> if child is born in Saudi you can just submit translated copy of Birth certificate


Will it be an issue if the baby's name on birth certificate is slightly different than the name of passport? and from where do i need to get the birth certificate& passport copies certified? pakistani embassy?


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

Abhiaus19 said:


> Received Grant (101) for my daughter
> Timelines :
> Application - 9th Oct 2020
> Acknowledgement - 15th Oct 2020
> ...


What was requested in terms of medicals for your baby? Mine is 6 months old. Does it have to be done from selected clinics?


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

w


SGtoAUS18 said:


> Received my Son’s visa 101 Grant today.
> 
> Timelines:
> 101 Application - 16th Nov 2020
> ...


 what's pcc and which declaration


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

sidhusuhka said:


> PCCs
> AFP
> Kid's BC


please explain more for the 3 items above, 
Is PCC- police clearance certificate from the country where one is living? is it required for the baby applicant only, or both the parents who have already been granted visa 189 permenant residency?
AFP? who is it required for? australian police?
What is kid's bc?


----------



## Harman1536 (Jul 3, 2021)

Friends, May I know if parents permanent visa has expired, but the child’s application for visa sub class 101 is not finalised, then will it cause problem in finalising the child’s visa application?

Actually, the scenario is that I had applied for my son’s visa 101 in September 2020 and in April 15 I got request to provide AFP and medical and I complied and submitted AFPs on 7th June, 2021, but the application of my son is still under process and our PR (I and wife) will expire on 12.07.2021. I have applied for RRV which is also not finalised yet.
Anybody can throw light on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harman1536 said:


> Friends, May I know if parents permanent visa has expired, but the child’s application for visa sub class 101 is not finalised, then will it cause problem in finalising the child’s visa application?
> 
> Actually, the scenario is that I had applied for my son’s visa 101 in September 2020 and in April 15 I got request to provide AFP and medical and I complied and submitted AFPs on 7th June, 2021, but the application of my son is still under process and our PR (I and wife) will expire on 12.07.2021. I have applied for RRV which is also not finalised yet.
> Anybody can throw light on this.


PR visa never expires 
It’s only the travel rights which expire
So as long as you are in Australia, it will not affect the 101 processing 
Cheers


----------



## Harman1536 (Jul 3, 2021)

NB said:


> PR visa never expires
> It’s only the travel rights which expire
> So as long as you are in Australia, it will not affect the 101 processing
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. At the moment we our out of Australia and we applied 101 as offshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harman1536 said:


> Thanks for the reply. At the moment we our out of Australia and we applied 101 as offshore.


Then I guess they may delay the 101 grant till such time the RRV is finalised 
One can never be sure what DHA is doing
Cheers


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

june14ashish85 said:


> Hi , can you pls confirm if generally AFP clearance req is the last request by CO once they are satisfied with all other docs ? Reason i am asking bcz CO has asked us for AFP checks for child visa 101 app which we submitted 16 months back and we hope after that we will get the grant ?
> In other way , at what stage of applicatiom generally they request for AFP clearances cerrificates ?


At last stage, I have got my child visa on 01 July, 2021


----------



## Harman1536 (Jul 3, 2021)

NB said:


> Then I guess they may delay the 101 grant till such time the RRV is finalised
> One can never be sure what DHA is doing
> Cheers


Ok.
Will tell my situation to DHA officers.


----------



## june14ashish85 (Jul 1, 2021)

munish817 said:


> At last stage, I have got my child visa on 01 July, 2021


Thanks Munish, can you pls share your timelines for child visa 101. ? Thanks


----------



## june14ashish85 (Jul 1, 2021)

munish817 said:


> At last stage, I have got my child visa on 01 July, 2021


Congrats mate!


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

june14ashish85 said:


> Thanks Munish, can you pls share your timelines for child visa 101. ? Thanks


Application received by Perth office-26 June-2020
Medical/PPC- 09 April, 2021
Grant- 01 July, 2021


----------



## munish817 (Aug 3, 2014)

june14ashish85 said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks.


----------



## Akhila S (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi,
I saw that many people have applied for visitor visa while child 101 is under process.
I have applied child 101 visa and CO contacted me for AFP, PCC and medicals for my daughter and we submitted them on 20th May 2021.
I haven't received the VISA yet so I'm applying for Vistor Visa 600 too. I have couple of queries:
1. Since me and my husband both hold a PR to Austraila, should we give our VISA grant number under people travelling with the applicant page in the application?
"Has this responsible person submitted a Visitor visa application?" -- confused whether to say yes or no. Technically we have a VISA but it's not a Visitor VISA but a 189 VISA. 
2. And for applying for exemption, should the applicant have a valid VISA?

Could some one answer these queries please. I'm planning to move to Aus by Novemeber.


----------



## Akhila S (Sep 10, 2020)

Akhila S said:


> Hi,
> I saw that many people have applied for visitor visa while child 101 is under process.
> I have applied child 101 visa and CO contacted me for AFP, PCC and medicals for my daughter and we submitted them on 20th May 2021.
> I haven't received the VISA yet so I'm applying for Vistor Visa 600 too. I have couple of queries:
> ...


What all are the documents that I need to submit? Is there any form for no further stay waiver ? Should I attach a cover letter? If so what should be the content? And is there a form for exemption ? Since my daughter is by default exempt for travel should I still apply for one? If so what is the procedure or process ?


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi guys,
I would like to ask about the no further stay condition of visitor visa 600 family stream.
I have already applied for child visa 101 for my son.
What will be the implication if the no further stay condition is attached to the visitor visa received? Will it get over ridden by the the 101 granted later on? What if they do not waive it off in spite of me requesting for a waiver?


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

Hi Expats,

I finally received tourist visa for my daughter with travel exemption. I really wanted to thank you all for your help. This is a wonderful forum  

My timelines
1)Applied 600 - May 29
2)Health check - 18 Jun
3)Travel exemption applied - Jun 29
4) Travel exemption received - 02 Jul
5)Visa granted - 05 Jul

Now the next hurdle is to book flights from India .. Phoooew....


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Congrats @jeelanindia can you please guide me on what sort of expemption is required and how to request it for the child..


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I finally received tourist visa for my daughter with travel exemption. I really wanted to thank you all for your help. This is a wonderful forum
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information.
Can you tell me about the no further stay condition associated with the visitor visa 600? Was it applied in your case too?
Did you request for a waiver for it? If so how and what was the justification provided?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Congrats @jeelanindia can you please guide me on what sort of expemption is required and how to request it for the child..


Hi Farhan,

I requested the travel exemption for visitor visa. Since we parents both are PR we are exmepted from travelling to Australia. Any other visa needs to apply for travel exemption thorugh this portal. 





__





Travel Restriction Exemption Portal - Travel Exemptions Approval







travel-exemptions.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

Kashyap13 said:


> Thanks for sharing the information.
> Can you tell me about the no further stay condition associated with the visitor visa 600? Was it applied in your case too?
> Did you request for a waiver for it? If so how and what was the justification provided?
> Thanks in advance.


 Hi,

By default visitor visa comes with condition 8503 which will not allow us to extend stay further after the visa gets over. So we need to raise a waiver from 8503 condition

1. In the visa application, Attach a cover letter stating that you are applying visitor visa for child now as you hav a urgent reason to travel( job offer or something) and then once u reach Australia u plan to apply for 802 for ur child and hence please waive off 8503
2. There is a form 1447 specifiaclly to request 8503 waiver. You can fill and attach this form also with application.

I did both and hence my daughter visa came without 8503 condition


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> By default visitor visa comes with condition 8503 which will not allow us to extend stay further after the visa gets over. So we need to raise a waiver from 8503 condition
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.

I have already applied for Child Visa 101 but it is getting delayed and my PR is nearby expiry. Hence I wanted to expedite entry inside before my PR expires.

I have read on some websites that the no further stay condition holds until and unless it is waived off and that it cannot be overridden by anything (not even grant of child visa 101). However, logically, grant of Child visa 101 should nullify the visitor visa. But the information is not sufficient in the immi website. Also, I do not know if they will hold the grant of Child visa 101 if the no further stay condition does not get waived off due to xyz reasons. Guess that I will have to take a chance for it.

Also in some websites, I read that the no further stay condition of visitor visa 600 gets automatically waived off if one has applied for child visa 101. If anyone reading this post has any experience on this, please confirm.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Kashyap13 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I have already applied for Child Visa 101 but it is getting delayed and my PR is nearby expiry. Hence I wanted to expedite entry inside before my PR expires.
> 
> ...


Hi,
What I know is waiver of 8503 condition in visitor visa is required only if you need to apply 802 or any other visa from onshore. As 8503 condition doesn't allow any visa to be applied from onshore. If you have already applied for Child visa 101, no need for waiver of 8503 condition.
Thanks.


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Hi,
> What I know is waiver of 8503 condition in visitor visa is required only if you need to apply 802 or any other visa from onshore. As 8503 condition doesn't allow any visa to be applied from onshore. If you have already applied for Child visa 101, no need for waiver of 8503 condition.
> Thanks.


Thank you for providing the information. I will still apply for a waiver just to be on the safer side.

Guys, anyone else who has experience regarding no further stay condition - please share your thoughts.


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I finally received tourist visa for my daughter with travel exemption. I really wanted to thank you all for your help. This is a wonderful forum
> 
> ...


Hi, Please confirm for me the travel exemption doesn't expire when travelling to Australia.


----------



## mpanj21 (Apr 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> By default visitor visa comes with condition 8503 which will not allow us to extend stay further after the visa gets over. So we need to raise a waiver from 8503 condition
> 
> ...


Please confirm if you see only 2 conditions on child visa 
Visa conditions
8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum three months study

Nothing else correct?


----------



## kxr (Nov 10, 2017)

Good Day Everyone,

Me, my wife and my first daughter got our PR in Apr 2018. We (all 3 of us) did our initial entry in Nov 2018. I was blessed with another daughter in Sep 2019.

I have applied for my new daughter's SC101 visa on 20th Jun 2021. I posted the documents on 20th Jun 2021 via DHL (from Dubai). According to DHL, the documents were delivered on 28th Jun 2021. So far (2 weeks) I have not received any acknowledgement which is making me worried.

Is there any thing I can do to verify that my documents were indeed delivered correctly? Second, on average how much time does it take for the department to acknowledge the application/documents?

_P.S, I love this forum and you guys are very helpful. Special shout out to @NB for actively supporting every one on this forum._


----------



## Akhila S (Sep 10, 2020)

Kashyap13 said:


> Thank you for providing the information. I will still apply for a waiver just to be on the safer side.
> 
> Guys, anyone else who has experience regarding no further stay condition - please share your thoughts.


Hey @Kashyap13 could you please share your timeline for 101. Did CO contact you ? I'm unable to decide whether to apply for 600 or not. 

Thanks 
Akhila


----------



## kxr (Nov 10, 2017)

kxr said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> Me, my wife and my first daughter got our PR in Apr 2018. We (all 3 of us) did our initial entry in Nov 2018. I was blessed with another daughter in Sep 2019.
> 
> ...


I got the acknowledgement today. So took exactly 14 days. Lets see how much time the next steps take.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

kxr said:


> I got the acknowledgement today. So took exactly 14 days. Lets see how much time the next steps take.


Good to hear that by the way the trend of processing 101 visa these days are 3-4 months so hopefully you will get it soon. I have filed case for my son on June 3 and I am waiting for the outcome...


----------



## Akhila S (Sep 10, 2020)

Akhila S said:


> Hey @Kashyap13 could you please share your timeline for 101. Did CO contact you ? I'm unable to decide whether to apply for 600 or not.
> 
> Thanks
> Akhila


I received my daughter's 101 grant today. 
Here's my timeline : 
Application received ack: 15th Nov 2020
CO contact for medicals, PCC ,AFP: 20th April 2021
Submitted: 17th May 2021
Grant:13th July 2021

Note: I have NOT applied for 600.
Regards
Akhila.


----------



## Nuha2022 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I am new to forum. Had gone thru as many pages as I could but didn't find the information I need. Appreciate if anybody can shed some light.

I was planning to apply 802 for my 2nd child and our trip is scheduled in Oct. Due to the recent cap, I doubt if I can make my trip thru and no idea when. Thinking maybe better to lodge 101visa then 600visa in case we don't get grant at the time of flying. 

Here are my questions:
1. How would you extend your stay with visa600 when 3months is over? If no further stay conditions is waved, can I apply another 600 onshore? Sorry, my question may sound silly but I really need to know. 

2. Will the processing time take longer when the 101visa application is onshore? 

3. I saw some people's 600 visa had been rejected with the reason "intending for migration". Is there anything I should avoid when applying for 600? 

Thanks


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Akhila S said:


> Hey @Kashyap13 could you please share your timeline for 101. Did CO contact you ? I'm unable to decide whether to apply for 600 or not.
> 
> Thanks
> Akhila


My timeline is as follows: 
Application sent: 4th June 2021
Acknowledgement: 28th Jun 2021
CO contact for medicals, PCC ,AFP: Still awaiting
Documents submitted: After CO contact
Grant: Looks like a distant dream only

Now my plan is to apply for Visitor visa 600 and somehow enter.

Regards,
Kashyap.


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Akhila S said:


> I received my daughter's 101 grant today.
> Here's my timeline :
> Application received ack: 15th Nov 2020
> CO contact for medicals, PCC ,AFP: 20th April 2021
> ...


Many congratulations to you!
What is your plan ahead? How is the flight scene? Can you share the fastest method to fly down under?
Regards,
Kashyap.


----------



## Akhila S (Sep 10, 2020)

Kashyap13 said:


> Many congratulations to you!
> What is your plan ahead? How is the flight scene? Can you share the fastest method to fly down under?
> Regards,
> Kashyap.


Since there are no restrictions on PR holders, I have booked flights for November. Hope nothing changes with ABF by then.


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

My PR expires on June 22. However my daughters 101 vis expires on June 26. Would I be able to get an RRV based on the fact that daughters dependent visa is valid


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lloyd12 said:


> My PR expires on June 22. However my daughters 101 vis expires on June 26. Would I be able to get an RRV based on the fact that daughters dependent visa is valid


Every applicant who has lived for at least 1 day in Australia in the last 5 years, generally gets a 3 month RRV .
Some lucky applicants even got 1 year due to covid
Cheers


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

NB said:


> Every applicant who has lived for at least 1 day in Australia in the last 5 years, generally gets a 3 month RRV .
> Some lucky applicants even got 1 year due to covid
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## Zohaib1985 (Jul 26, 2021)

nmani said:


> Hi. Thank you. These are the documents that I have submitted for my child's visa.
> Marriage Certificate
> Birth Certificate
> Child's passport
> ...


Where you submitted these documents i.e. through courier service to their office in Perth?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zohaib1985 (Jul 26, 2021)

kxr said:


> I got the acknowledgement today. So took exactly 14 days. Lets see how much time the next steps take.


DHL requesting person contact details for addressing or atleast the phone number for sending application, plz can you help on this?


----------



## Zohaib1985 (Jul 26, 2021)

kxr said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> Me, my wife and my first daughter got our PR in Apr 2018. We (all 3 of us) did our initial entry in Nov 2018. I was blessed with another daughter in Sep 2019.
> 
> ...


If DHL ask you for contact details of the person or atleast mobile number, I have been asked the same question and I can’t find any such detail anywhere!


----------



## sidhusuhka (Feb 22, 2020)

Zohaib1985 said:


> If DHL ask you for contact details of the person or atleast mobile number, I have been asked the same question and I can’t find any such detail anywhere!


For me they took 9 weeks to acknowledge..I sent from Muscat Oman. So don't worry..send them a reminder after one more week.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhani and Louise A (May 9, 2021)

Good day,

I hope someone has an idea about my current situation.
I am on PR and currently residing here in Australia. I have a 17 year old daughter and she is currently outside Australia. I already applied her child visa 101 on May 2021 and received the acknowledgement letter on June 2021. However, we just found out that she is a month pregnant. She is still studying at this stage still.
My question is should i inform her CO about some changes of her circumstances straight away or should i wait for them to email me back about my daughter’s medical exams? And from there is where i will tell them of what happend to my daughter?

thanks in advance!


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Kashyap13 said:


> My timeline is as follows:
> Application sent: 4th June 2021
> Acknowledgement: 28th Jun 2021
> CO contact for medicals, PCC ,AFP: Still awaiting
> ...


My timeline is as follows: 
Application sent: 26th May 2021
Acknowledgement: 3rd Jun 2021
CO contact for medicals : Still awaiting
Documents submitted: After CO contact

Team please update if there is any progress for the cases with similar timelines....


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

Good day! Is there anyone here applied a 101 visa last 2020 and still waiting for CO contact?

My timeline is as follows:
Application sent: 23rd Sep 2020
Acknowledgement: 6th Oct 2020
CO contact for medicals : Waiting


----------



## ardianme (Feb 9, 2021)

macdxb16 said:


> Good day! Is there anyone here applied a 101 visa last 2020 and still waiting for CO contact?
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> Application sent: 23rd Sep 2020
> ...


Hi, macdxb16!

In December, my father applied for me and my sister, and we got our visa granted on 31st of July.

You could refer to my timeline below:
Application submitted -> 04 December 2020
Acknowledgment -> 21 December 2020
Medical -> 
My Sister (Requested: 13 April 2021, Submitted: 23 April 2021), 
Me (Requested: 24 May 2021, Submitted: 04 June 2021)
AFP and others stuff -> Requested on 13th of April 2021, and submitted on 30th of April 2020
Visa Grant -> 31st of July 2021

I hope others who are waiting for their visa grant would be receiving it as soon as possible.


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Zhani and Louise A said:


> Good day,
> 
> I hope someone has an idea about my current situation.
> I am on PR and currently residing here in Australia. I have a 17 year old daughter and she is currently outside Australia. I already applied her child visa 101 on May 2021 and received the acknowledgement letter on June 2021. However, we just found out that she is a month pregnant. She is still studying at this stage still.
> ...


First of all congratulations on becoming grand parents.
The child's dependent dependents details are sought at the time of filling the application, which in your case were not available since her baby is not born yet.
There is no need to mail CO right now and the pregnancy will either get detected automatically during your daughters medical examination or will have to be declared at that time.
So sit back and relax while waiting for the CO's mail for medical check up to come.
Regards,


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

Kashyap13 said:


> First of all congratulations on becoming grand parents.
> The child's dependent dependents details are sought at the time of filling the application, which in your case were not available since her baby is not born yet.
> There is no need to mail CO right now and the pregnancy will either get detected automatically during your daughters medical examination or will have to be declared at that time.
> So sit back and relax while waiting for the CO's mail for medical check up to come.
> Regards,


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

Please clear my query:
From India
I want to apply for Child visa 101 and could not understand, from where to get documents certified ??
Either public Notary or the occupations listed.?
Listed occupations include Police officer, Can I ask him to do the certification?
If so, What is the format for Identity declaration?
Please guide


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Saurabh Singh said:


> Please clear my query:
> From India
> I want to apply for Child visa 101 and could not understand, from where to get documents certified ??
> Either public Notary or the occupations listed.?
> ...


You can get the documents certified by any of the occupations mentioned in their list of occupations.
A public notary is required only for certifying the statutory declaration. Other documents like passport copies etc. can be done by others for free. Public notary will charge per page so it will be expensive to do it through him.
A police officers signature is also acceptable.
Identity declaration is not applicable for this visa and is only required while applying for citizenship. So it is not required to fill it.


----------



## Ps0723 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey Guys..I need to apply for child visa 101..can the documentation and everything be handled by self easily or do i take the help of a reg agent?

your varied experiences would help..Thanks!


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

Ps0723 said:


> Hey Guys..I need to apply for child visa 101..can the documentation and everything be handled by self easily or do i take the help of a reg agent?
> 
> your varied experiences would help..Thanks!


Hi, that depends on your circumstances and time to sort your documents.


----------



## Ps0723 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks Mac!
Circumstances..me, wife and first kid are PR holders. Although offshore as of now
Wanted to apply child visa for second kid..just browsed the website for docs required. Dont think they would be as complicated..or do i take prof help?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Ps0723 said:


> Thanks Mac!
> Circumstances..me, wife and first kid are PR holders. Although offshore as of now
> Wanted to apply child visa for second kid..just browsed the website for docs required. Dont think they would be as complicated..or do i take prof help?


Docs can be prepared on own. Not much complicated.
Thanks.


----------



## Ps0723 (Aug 16, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Docs can be prepared on own. Not much complicated.
> Thanks.


Hey Thanks Mate. Can i get in touch with you via whatsapp or telegram? There r a few concerns /doubts if u can clarify
Would happily take no for an answer


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Ps0723 said:


> Hey Thanks Mate. Can i get in touch with you via whatsapp or telegram? There r a few concerns /doubts if u can clarify
> Would happily take no for an answer


You can post your queries on this forum. Ppl here are quite helpful. I have applied 802 from onshore and not 101, so might miss on some questions. Pls go ahead and post your queries, will try to answer as many as I could.


----------



## jeelanindia (May 25, 2017)

Hi Expats,

Myself and wife we both have PR and we got visitor visa 600 for my 2 year old. One of the visa condition was *8501 - Maintain health insurance. *When I try to buy overseas insurance for my daughter from BUPA website, I am getting error that age must be 17+ to get insurance. How do we get insurance for 2+ old. Any leads will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Myself and wife we both have PR and we got visitor visa 600 for my 2 year old. One of the visa condition was *8501 - Maintain health insurance. *When I try to buy overseas insurance for my daughter from BUPA website, I am getting error that age must be 17+ to get insurance. How do we get insurance for 2+ old. Any leads will be helpful. Thanks


Call Bupa call center and ask them for insurance. Website shows the error for below 17 years.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi, I applied for my offshore child visa (101) and received an acknowledgment email. However, I can't see anything on my IMMI account yet. How long does it take for them to add the Health Check to IMMI account?


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

sangakkara said:


> Hi, I applied for my offshore child visa (101) and received an acknowledgment email. However, I can't see anything on my IMMI account yet. How long does it take for them to add the Health Check to IMMI account?


The e-mail you received was just to confirm they've received the application. You will be contacted again with regard to the Health Exams, the PCC (in case you did not yet hand it in) and possibly other open points. This could take at least a few months...


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for visa 802 for my kid but I have some doubts in following forms.

It would be great if someone can clarify them.

Form 40h

1) what is the proof of residence for date of arrival in Australia? - I don't have boarding pass what is the alternative?
4)Do you have any relative or other children dependent on you?- Should I mention my wife name as she is not working currently?


Form 1229 
Transaction reference number - it should be blank right?
Purpose of travel - permanent resident?

Form 47H

1) point 24 - Does the child have any members of the family unit - Should I select no and put details of parents in point 27?
2)point 32- Date of departure should be blank right for 802?
3) do we need to fill details of payment in this form?
4)In point 56 and 57 did both parents signed and name of the child should also be included or not?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello, 

Would appreciate help in the following queries:


What documents I need to submit as per my sponsorship obligation?
Is the bank statement (where salary is transferred) enough? Does it need to show a good balance? Can I show my investments otherwise?


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry, another query.

I was the main applicant when we were granted 189 visa. Now my husband is applying as the sponsor for child visa 101. Hope that's OK.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Can anyone please share the 
1)Complete list of documents for CHILD VISA 101 
2) What's the current processing time?
3)Is PCC required for both parents from all the countries they have lived and stayed ? as we already did this while applying for 189 which is already granted. Does the same exercise needs to be repeated.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

anyone please respond to my queries


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

farooq41 said:


> For offshore there are 2 options. 1) get the visit visa 600, go to Aus and then apply 101 while you are there. If required bridging. 2) apply for 101 from offshore. I did the second option. Now i realize first option would have been better.


 Hello Farooq
Can you pls confirm whats the latest at your side regarding Child Visa. Did you get 101 or the 600.. And how much was the processing duration.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

rkhalid said:


> Hello Farooq
> Can you pls confirm whats the latest at your side regarding Child Visa. Did you get 101 or the 600.. And how much was the processing duration.


Hi Khalid, i got 101 offshore it took roughly around 2 months.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

farooq41 said:


> Hi Khalid, i got 101 offshore it took roughly around 2 months.


Just an update ....Filed 101 Visa for my son got acknowledgment on 3rd June and still waiting for progress most 4 months past already...It seems the trend is will go 8-10 months ... can anyone feedback


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Farooq When did you logged the visa? 101..In June 2021 and from which country.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

rkhalid said:


> Farooq When did you logged the visa? 101..In June 2021 and from which country.


March, India


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

farhan125 said:


> Just an update ....Filed 101 Visa for my son got acknowledgment on 3rd June and still waiting for progress most 4 months past already...It seems the trend is will go 8-10 months ... can anyone feedback


 In which month you applied?


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

rkhalid said:


> In which month you applied?


Submitted on 28th of May 2021


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it better to apply 801 or 101 for my second child born outside . Me and my wife and first son have 189 visa expiring sep 22.
Is it allowed to go on visa 600 and apply 801 . Is it allowed ?


----------



## sidd2401 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Me and my wife have a PR expiring May'23. After our initial entry, we have not been in Australia. Now we are blessed a with a baby and I want to add her name in the PR. I have couple of questions around this

1. Since we are outside Australia, we need to apply for Child Visa 101. I read this application is through paper only. Is there any change during COVID times? If yes, can someone please share the link/process to apply for this visa.
2. I also intend to move to Australia by end of this year. In this case, I have been advised to apply for a visitor visa (subclass 600) for my child. There are multiple categories in this subclass. So which one should I apply - tourist stream (outside Australia) or sponsored family stream?
3. Can I apply for both Child visa and visitor visa in parallel? I intend to take my baby on visitor visa and then change it to child visa when it comes. Is this allowed?

Thank you in advance for the support.


----------



## Sarang Rajale (Sep 19, 2021)

farooq41 said:


> Hi Khalid, i got 101 offshore it took roughly around 2 months.


Hey did you do anything differently to accelerate the process?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

sidd2401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me and my wife have a PR expiring May'23. After our initial entry, we have not been in Australia. Now we are blessed a with a baby and I want to add her name in the PR. I have couple of questions around this
> 
> ...


Did you get any answer , I am also waiting for answers for the above question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Any leads about the latest trend of childvisa


----------



## Aus13 (Oct 19, 2020)

rkhalid said:


> Any leads about the latest trend of childvisa


I have recently applied and received acknowledgement today. When did you apply?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sidd2401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me and my wife have a PR expiring May'23. After our initial entry, we have not been in Australia. Now we are blessed a with a baby and I want to add her name in the PR. I have couple of questions around this
> 
> ...


1. Not sure about this, but do check DHA website which should give the detail. But I guess it is paper visa.
2. Either will do, but tourist Stream is preferred as it comes with lesser conditions.
3. Yes you can, but beware that if you receive your child visa first, then you need to immediately withdraw your visitor visa. If you receive visitor visa first, then no need to worry as the child visa grant will invalidate the visitor visa, however to travel on a visitor visa, your child needs an exemption in current circumstances.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Is it better to apply 801 or 101 for my second child born outside . Me and my wife and first son have 189 visa expiring sep 22.
> Is it allowed to go on visa 600 and apply 801 . Is it allowed ?


Not sure how can you apply 801 for a child 
Suggest you apply 101 from outside and when you have to travel, apply for subclass 600 and enter australia. Mind you that the latest visa that your child received invalidates the visa your child holds, so be prudent and withdraw your Subclass 600 application if you happen to receive subclass 801 first.

All the best..!


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Aus13 said:


> I have recently applied and received acknowledgement today. When did you apply?


How recently is the recenty... Like in how many months you got acknowledged... 
I have applied in June..


----------



## Aus13 (Oct 19, 2020)

rkhalid said:


> How recently is the recenty... Like in how many months you got acknowledged...
> I have applied in June..


Acknowledgement within 25 days. Did you receive any email for medical or additional documents?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Aus13 said:


> Acknowledgement within 25 days. Did you receive any email for medical or additional documents?


Nothing yet


----------



## Zhani and Louise A (May 9, 2021)

For my situation, i submitted in 2 parts:
Child Visa 101
First, for my eldest daughter she is 20 years old. Sent application on 19/03/2021. Acknowledge on 21/08/2021 together with the request for medicals. Just finished their medicals on 01/10/2021… waiting for her case officers next response.
Second application is for my 2 younger kids (daughter and son) sent on 23/05/2021
Acknowledgement on 14&15/06/2021
Finished both medicals on 01/10/2021
Now waiting for their case managements next response. Fingers crossed🙏🏽


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi couriered documents 2 months ago and received acknowledgment 3 weeks ago. Haven't received any invitation for the health check. can you please advise


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Hi couriered documents 2 months ago and received acknowledgment 3 weeks ago. Haven't received any invitation for the health check. can you please advise


Filed Visa 101 for my son ...
Submitted 28th of May 2021...
Acknowledged 03rd of June 2021
Waiting for Further processing... I hope it will be within Oct 2021


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

farhan125 said:


> Filed Visa 101 for my son ...
> Submitted 28th of May 2021...
> Acknowledged 03rd of June 2021
> Waiting for Further processing... I hope it will be within Oct 2021


Hello Farhan, did you applied from Saudi.. Can you pls list down the documents that you submitted ?And the fee alongside


----------



## Zohaib00 (Oct 5, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi All,
> Received child visa grant today, below are timelines.
> Documents submitted: 30Jun2020
> Date of Acknowledgment - 9 Jul 2020
> ...


----------



## Zohaib00 (Oct 5, 2021)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi All,
> Received child visa grant today, below are timelines.
> Documents submitted: 30Jun2020
> Date of Acknowledgment - 9 Jul 2020
> ...


From where you did the Biomatric and Medical in Qatar - appreciate if you can confirm.
Thanks


----------



## Zohaib00 (Oct 5, 2021)

SacS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Surprised but at the same time veryyy happy to receive Child Visa(101) Grant so quickly. Below are my timelines
> 
> ...


From where you did the Biomatric and Medical in Qatar, appreciate if you can confirm, Many thanks


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

I have got a Biometric reuest for my sons visa 101...Does anyone have idea how to get bio-metric part in Riyadh Saudi Arabia. As I triend to book appoitment for VFS global but its not working..


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

rkhalid said:


> Hello Farhan, did you applied from Saudi.. Can you pls list down the documents that you submitted ?And the fee alongside


Marriage Certificate 
Birth Certificate 
Child's passport
Mothers Passport 
Fathers Passport 
PCC From Passport Office(Pakistan and Saudia) 
Childs passport photos
Fathers Appointment letter
Pay slips
Copy Of Fixed Deposit Receipts 
Bankers Confirmation Letter


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Dear friends,
For the benefit of all that I would to share my experience regarding Child Visa 101.
Since my PR was nearby to expiry (2nd quarter of 2022), I applied first for Child visa 101 but I know that it shall not be issued anytime soon as the processing time for it just keeps on increasing. So in parallel, I applied for a Visitor Visa 600 (Family sponsored stream) and it too got held up in processing for many months. Later on, by reading some blogs, I came to know that the visitor visa is issued only if exemption is available. So I applied for an exemption and it came through within 1 day. Immediately after approval of the exemption, Visitor visa was also granted. Now I will enter using the visit visa and wait for the Child visa to be granted onshore. Keeping both fingers crossed. Good luck to all for their mission.
Regards,


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

farhan125 said:


> I have got a Biometric request for my sons visa 101...Does anyone have idea how to get bio-metric part in Riyadh Saudi Arabia. As I tried to book appointment for VFS global but its not working..


Just an update 

Filed Visa 101 for my son ...
Submitted 28th of May 2021...
Acknowledged 03rd of June 2021 
Received Medical and Bio metric Request 15th of Oct 2021
Submitted Medical and Bio metric 18th of Oct 2021

Now waiting for the decision.......


----------



## Lenhe (Oct 21, 2021)

paula2408 said:


> Hi! Just want to ask I applied for my daughter's visa in the Philippines last Nov 2018 but there are still no updates. Is there an email where I can contact AUS Immigration regarding her application? the last update from us is asking for other additional documents but after that, there's no update anymore. She's 21 yrs old when I applied for her visa but she is dependent on me and currently studying. Any information can help. Thank you so much


Hello
My son applied for 101 visa submitted last 20th November 2020. CO request for more information including medical 20th September 2021 then submitted all documents last Monday 18th October 2021. Just wait and pray for the CO’s response and hopefully his visa will be granted.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Lenhe said:


> Hello
> My son applied for 101 visa submitted last 20th November 2020. CO request for more information including medical 20th September 2021 then submitted all documents last Monday 18th October 2021. Just wait and pray for the CO’s response and hopefully his visa will be granted.


How much time do they normally allow for Visa 101 holder to travel from the issue date... Need feedback....


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Marriage Certificate
> Birth Certificate
> Child's passport
> Mothers Passport
> ...


Hi Farhan,
Could you please let me know from where you certify documents? which documents required to be certified? 
Thanks
Satish


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Zohaib00 said:


> From where you did the Biomatric and Medical in Qatar, appreciate if you can confirm, Many thanks


What is your initial entry date?


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

controlengineer said:


> Could you please let me know from where you certify documents? which documents required to be certified?





controlengineer said:


> What is your initial entry date?


Could not do initial entry becuase of Coivid as it was due on 16 Dec 2020 but I have got a exemtion document which say that intial entry is not mandatory your visa is valid till expiry of visa validity date.


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Could not do initial entry becuase of Coivid as it was due on 16 Dec 2020 but I have got a exemtion document which say that intial entry is not mandatory your visa is valid till expiry of visa validity date.


Can you reply on below also please. I want to apply child visa 101 for my son from UAE. 
"Could you please let me know from where you certify documents? which documents required to be certified?"

Thanks
Satish


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

controlengineer said:


> Can you reply on below also please. I want to apply child visa 101 for my son from UAE.
> "Could you please let me know from where you certify documents? which documents required to be certified?"
> 
> Thanks
> Satish


Dear none of my documents for 101 visa were certified...


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Dear none of my documents for 101 visa were certified...


Thanks mate may be its required for non-English documents. Appreciate your quick response..


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

controlengineer said:


> Thanks mate may be its required for non-English documents. Appreciate your quick response..


All the document issused for me were in English so i did not certify them...


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

aamir.i.kh said:


> Hi All,
> Received child visa grant today, below are timelines.
> Documents submitted: 30Jun2020
> Date of Acknowledgment - 9 Jul 2020
> ...


Hi.. Congrats what is given IED for your child? or is it waived off due to COVID. Normally its one year from medical...
Thanks


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi All,
I have applied for a 101 child Visa in the month of June. Now I am thinking of applying for a Visit visa - Family Stream.

Can you please help me understand if there are complications in applying for a Visit Visa when 101 visa application is being processed? I tried to call Home Affairs and they told me that they cannot comment on this and it depends on the case officer. Please, someone, suggest to me if I can go ahead with the submission of a 101 Visit visa for my child.


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Can you please help me understand if there are complications in applying for a Visit Visa when 101 visa application is being processed? I tried to call Home Affairs and they told me that they cannot comment on this and it depends on the case officer. Please, someone, suggest to me if I can go ahead with the submission of a 101 Visit visa for my child.


Hi , 
As I know whatever visa is granted later null and voids the previous ones. The experts can advise better


----------



## hridesh2208 (Dec 23, 2020)

Guys, pls help.
My family is in India and I am in Saudi Arabia. I want to apply child visa 101 for my 4 years old son. From where should i apply? Saudi Arabia or India?


Secondly, My PR is expiring in Dec'22. If I get 600tourist visa for my son and we enter AUS. How long it is going to take to get 802 onshore visa? If it is going to take longer, what about PCC that is valid for 1 year. For Saudi arabia, getting PCC once you have left is next to impossible.

pls suggest the best way


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hridesh2208 said:


> Guys, pls help.
> My family is in India and I am in Saudi Arabia. I want to apply child visa 101 for my 4 years old son. From where should i apply? Saudi Arabia or India?
> 
> 
> ...


If you can get a tourist visa for your son without the 8503 conditions, then you can apply for 802 onshore
You will get a bridging visa, so you are not bothered how much time they will take in processing
If you dont travel, I doubt they will ask you to renew the PCC.
Cheers


----------



## hridesh2208 (Dec 23, 2020)

NB said:


> If you can get a tourist visa for your son without the 8503 conditions, then you can apply for 802 onshore
> You will get a bridging visa, so you are not bothered how much time they will take in processing
> If you dont travel, I doubt they will ask you to renew the PCC.
> Cheers



Thanks for your reply. Any idea how long it is taking currently for 802 visa there?
So, you mean to say, it is possible that my last PCC (which i will take just before leaving Saudi Arabia) might actually work even if it gets delayed for 802?

Also, Is it mandatory to have a job for me to apply 802 visa for my son there? Is it not enough to have considerable amount as FDs or assets in india or sufficient cash in AUS bank to suffice no job just in case.

Thanks


----------



## kxr (Nov 10, 2017)

Good Day Everyone,

So here is my progress for SC101 visa for my daughter (~2 year old) so far:


Documents lodged from UAE: 10 Jun 2021
Documents delivered (according to DHL): 18 Jun 2021
Documents/Application Acknowledged by DoHA: 2 Jul 2021
Request More Info: 01 Nov 2021
AFP Police Clearances
Biometrics
Immigration Health Examination (HAP ID Issued)
Intention to reside permanently in Australia


I was prepared for AFP, Biometrics and Health Examination, but I was totally caught off guard by this "Intention to reside permanently in Australia" thingy. I would appreciate if you guys can shed some more light on this.

The document says:



> *Intention to reside permanently in Australia*
> One of the requirements of this visa is the applicant intends to reside in Australia permanently.
> Please provide the following:
> 
> ...


I (think) don't have any evidence to support my intent to reside permanently in Australia. The only other option seems to be the Statutory declaration.

Any guidance on how can I make a Statutory declaration while I am in UAE? Any help/hint/pointer would be really appreciated.

Best Regards,
kxr


----------



## Gazza73 (Apr 14, 2021)

Good Day,

What is the normal time frame for the department to acknowledge for a child visa?

The paper application was received at the Visa Processing Centre in Perth on the 11/10/2021 and to date I still haven't received any confirmation.
My stepdaughter turns 25 yrs on the 27 February and my concern is that the application won't be lodged before this date.

Any advice

Regards

GM


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

kxr said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> So here is my progress for SC101 visa for my daughter (~2 year old) so far:
> 
> ...


I am searching an answer for the same so please let me know if you find one


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

farooq41 said:


> Hi Khalid, i got 101 offshore it took roughly around 2 months.


Hi
Can you please share a draft of how to write the Statutory declaration in respect to your intention to reside in Australia if you have one


----------



## PP007 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mirza Pai said:


> I am searching an answer for the same so please let me know if you find one


Check this thread -> Child Visa 101 - Intention to reside permanently in...
I believe this person submitted a statutory declaration.


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

After being requested for additional information for Child 101, is it required to send the additional documents by courier or is there another way online? 

I am unable to use webform at: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/
help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/child-and-orphan-relative-visa-processing-
centre-form to provide your response.
Please share step by step guide on how to use the form above


----------



## SydLad1256 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi,

can anyone share some opinion please,

Can i add my kids into my 820 visa application? It has been lodged and still under assesment

if i applied visitor visa for my kid and they don’t have no further stay conditions in their visa application, once they are here and my 820 visa has been granted? What should i do? Can I apply 445 visa? And does my kids need to be offshore?

please advise

thank you


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

Gazza73 said:


> Good Day,
> 
> What is the normal time frame for the department to acknowledge for a child visa?
> 
> ...



Hi GM, 

send a follow-up email to [email protected] as per below

*DELAY IN REGISTERING NEW APPLICATIONS*
We receive a very large number of applications each week. Please allow up to two weeks from when you posted your application for it to be receipted and registered. We will send an acknowledgement email confirming we received your application after it has been registered and the 1st visa application charge has been processed.
• If you are concerned whether the Department has received your application, you can check the tracking number if you used registered mail or a courier.
• If you are in Australia and your current visa is going to expire soon and you are concerned about your lawful status in Australia, please contact Status Resolution (Telephone), who may grant a Bridging visa on the basis of an intended application. This will not prevent the grant of an associated Bridging visa A if you were the holder of a substantive visa at the time the Department is taken to have received your application.

If you lodged your application earlier than the “Global Processing Timeframes” date as shown in Global visa processing times, then please check your junk mail folder for a copy of your acknowledgement letter.

*If you still cannot find your acknowledgement letter please contact us with the FULL NAME, DATE OF BIRTH AND PASSPORT DETAILS of the main applicant.*


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

farhan125 said:


> Filed Visa 101 for my son ...
> Submitted 28th of May 2021...
> Acknowledged 03rd of June 2021
> Waiting for Further processing... I hope it will be within Oct 2021


Thanks God, received grant for my son finally. Below were the timelines. Thanks to everyone in the forum who supported me through this journey...


Submitted 28th of May 2021 ( PC certificates submitted in advance)
Acknowledged 03rd of June 2021
Medical & Bio metric request 8th of October 2021
Submitted Medical & Bio metric 13th of October 2021 
Grant 26th of November 2021


----------



## nprasath002 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi there,

I am in the process of applying for child visa 101 for my daughters

PR approved on Sep 2017 for Me, Wife and Son
Two daughters born after that (3 years and 1 year old)

I am about to pay for my application. However, i am confused whether I am the main applicant or one of the daughters is. What should i put in the following?


----------



## nprasath002 (Nov 29, 2021)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks God, received grant for my son finally. Below were the timelines. Thanks to everyone in the forum who supported me through this journey...
> 
> 
> Submitted 28th of May 2021 ( PC certificates submitted in advance)
> ...


Congratulations. That's relatively quick. If possible please the list of documents you submitted


----------



## nprasath002 (Nov 29, 2021)

Just found this page


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/fees-and-charges/current-visa-pricing/live



According to this page we need to pay separately for each applicant

*



18a

Click to expand...

*


> 'Additional Applicant' refers to an eligible member of the applicant's family unit. 'Additional Applicant' does not refer to a sibling of the applicant, unless that sibling is a dependent of the applicant.


----------



## kxr (Nov 10, 2017)

kxr said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> So here is my progress for SC101 visa for my daughter (~2 year old) so far:
> 
> ...


So Just to update the forum, I got my daughter's grant. Following are the complete timelines:

Documents lodged from UAE: 10 Jun 2021
Documents delivered (according to DHL): 18 Jun 2021
Documents/Application Acknowledged by DoHA: 2 Jul 2021
Request More Info: 01 Nov 2021
AFP Police Clearances
Biometrics
Immigration Health Examination (HAP ID Issued)
Intention to reside permanently in Australia

Documents submitted (using web form link): 24 Nov 2021
AFP -> Got them delivered to a friend in Australia. Submitted the scanned copy via web form.
Biometrics done in VFS Dubai (they are the only one listed as authorized Biometrics Collection Centre)
Immigration Health Exam -> Went to the designated clinic (Dubai London Clinic)
Intention to reside permanently in Australia -> Submitted statutory declaration via web form.

101 Grant: 26 Nov 2021

For the "_Intention to reside permanently in Australia_" part, I filled a common wealth statutory declaration stating that I, along with my family have full intention to reside permanently in Australia, went to the Australian consulate in Dubai and got it witnessed/stamped (costed me around AED 200). Then I submitted this declaration using the web form link.

Important Note (especially for UAE Residents): Both VFS (biometrics collection) and the Australian Consulate have long appointment dates. So take the appointment as soon as possible. You have 28 days to submit the documents. I wasted 1 week just wandering around trying to figure out what to do. When I booked the appointments, I got the appointments at the edge of 28 days timeline.

Good Luck to every one.

Best Regards,
kxr


----------



## mywongggggg (Dec 15, 2021)

G'Day Everyone!! Can anyone share what are the conditions they have when they grant the 101 child visa for your child? For example, when the child needs to be in Australia? Does the child need to enter Australia after the parents first PR arrivals to become PR? I could not leave the country but my child is currently studying in Australia and her arrivals to Australia is before my first PR arrival and I am worried that my child would not get the PR because I have not do my first PR arrival.
Thank you very much for all your previous posts!! They are all super helpful


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mywongggggg said:


> G'Day Everyone!! Can anyone share what are the conditions they have when they grant the 101 child visa for your child? For example, when the child needs to be in Australia? Does the child need to enter Australia after the parents first PR arrivals to become PR? I could not leave the country but my child is currently studying in Australia and her arrivals to Australia is before my first PR arrival and I am worried that my child would not get the PR because I have not do my first PR arrival.
> Thank you very much for all your previous posts!! They are all super helpful


Did you not add your child to your PR application?
Cheers


----------



## mywongggggg (Dec 15, 2021)

NB said:


> Did you not add your child to your PR application?
> Cheers


I did but they rejected my child PR when I added to my PR visa because my child is over 23. But the child visa allows under 25. So I am giving it another go!


----------



## Khansohaib (Dec 15, 2021)

Dear,
I am also applying from UAE. And almost lost with Statutory Declaration and the reside permanently in Australia. Can you guide exactly what did you write and did you use any legal help?



kxr said:


> So Just to update the forum, I got my daughter's grant. Following are the complete timelines:
> 
> Documents lodged from UAE: 10 Jun 2021
> Documents delivered (according to DHL): 18 Jun 2021
> ...


----------



## mehakriaz1 (Nov 30, 2021)

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Jeelan,
> Yes you should apply for visitor visa 600. Just ensure while filing that you request them to not to include ‘ no further stay ‘ in the visa . Once you get the visitor visa, apply for 802 ( which is a child visa if you are applying from Australia )
> 
> One more thing, these days they are only considering visitor visas if you have an exemption.
> ...


May i know which exemption you are talking about here.. we are pr holders but my son born in last july and got no pr.. wr havent done our first entry yet as it wss waived due to covid... now my husband got job in austrslia and is moving in 2 3 months.. and we want to apply child visa .. csn you help which one will be better? And which we get early till lets saycoming year july.. 101 or visitor.. we are applying from qatar if that matters


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mehakriaz1 said:


> May i know which exemption you are talking about here.. we are pr holders but my son born in last july and got no pr.. wr havent done our first entry yet as it wss waived due to covid... now my husband got job in austrslia and is moving in 2 3 months.. and we want to apply child visa .. csn you help which one will be better? And which we get early till lets saycoming year july.. 101 or visitor.. we are applying from qatar if that matters


The link is at bottom of this page, but it is important you read through prior to applying for exemption. Once your exemption is approved, attach it to your child's visitor visa application






COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au





Visitor visa will be quick if you want to come here by July, but do apply both and hopefully your child should have a grant prior to visitor visa expire, which is generally 3 months after you travel in.


----------



## kxr (Nov 10, 2017)

Khansohaib said:


> Dear,
> I am also applying from UAE. And almost lost with Statutory Declaration and the reside permanently in Australia. Can you guide exactly what did you write and did you use any legal help?


No legal help was necessary. Just write a statement that you have intention to move to Australia in the form. Get it witnessed from the consulate or a public notary and that should work.

I have been lost on this statutory declaration and I understand your situation. So don't worry, you don't have to write the statement in legal language. Write your statement/declaration in your own words and make sure that it is correct.


Good Luck.
kxr


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi All,

I received the acknowledgment on 17 August 2021. However, I haven't any feedback from them so far. Not even the request to do medical. Is there a way I can follow up?

Thanks for your valuable advices


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

Morning folks, 
I applied for my daughter (Child Visa 101) and acknowledgement received on 22/09/2021. I(Father) changed my passport due to damage. Now, do i need to update my changed passport to Perth office for child visa 101. primary applicant is daughter and her passport number has not changed and father passport number has changed. Does Father need to update Or inform to perth office. ?


----------



## hridesh2208 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello guys,
I have applied for child visa 101 for my 3.6 years old son who has mild autism ( mainly speech delay and command following issue) . On all the forums they mention that it is very difficult that they approve PR for a child with even minor health conditions. Do you guys have any idea?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello guys, 

Can you please advise if there's a way that I can follow up on my child's visa progress?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can you please advise if there's a way that I can follow up on my child's visa progress?


Nope
Cheers


----------



## phani2308 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

Could you please shed some light on how can i update the sponsor related details my 101 visa application with change in passport (old one expired) & change in address details ?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I know of a friend who holds 489 visa (lives outside Australia) he applied for his child's visa through Immi Account (online). He has not sent any documents via courier. I'm curious to know if I too had this option which I didn't use. I was under the impression that for off-shore born children with PR holder parents have only one option which is sending the 101 application and support docs via courier

Can someone share your knowledge


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know of a friend who holds 489 visa (lives outside Australia) he applied for his child's visa through Immi Account (online). He has not sent any documents via courier. I'm curious to know if I too had this option which I didn't use. I was under the impression that for off-shore born children with PR holder parents have only one option which is sending the 101 application and support docs via courier
> 
> Can someone share your knowledge


You are mixing up a permanent visa with a temporary visa application
A 489 visa applicant child will be eligible for a temporary 489 visa only, where as a PR holder child will be eligible for PR
Different rules for different class of visas 
Cheers


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello,

We have applied for child visa 101 for our son. We have submitted the documents and case officer asked to submit PCCs and Medical. PCC was requested for multiple countries, and we are submitting the PCC as we are getting it. Is this approach OK? My husband was asked to upload via a link they provided and I was asked to submit it by email. Is there anyway to know that all documents have reached them? 

Many thanks!


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone have idea of the latest processing time for Child 101 Visa.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

rkhalid said:


> latest processing time fo


Have no idea. I couriered my documents in August. To date, I haven't received any update other than the acknowledgment of receipt of documents. Been almost 4 months now


----------



## Sharnz (Jan 5, 2022)

jeelanindia said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Myself and wife we both have PR and we got visitor visa 600 for my 2 year old. One of the visa condition was *8501 - Maintain health insurance. *When I try to buy overseas insurance for my daughter from BUPA website, I am getting error that age must be 17+ to get insurance. How do we get insurance for 2+ old. Any leads will be helpful. Thanks


Hi @jeelanindia 

We are in a similar situation. How did you get health insurance for your 2 year old for visitor visa 600 (while waiting for child visa 101)?


----------



## Sharnz (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi All

Background:
We applied for a child visa (101) on 19 Nov 2021 for my son who is 14 months old. Both my husband and I have Australian PR, and we are currently living in Dubai.
We plan to migrate to Australia in May 2022, and we want to apply for a Visitor Visa (600) for my son in case his Child Visa is not processed in time. 

Questions:
When filling out the Visitor Visa (600) application, it requires health insurance details. 

As we are hoping for a 12 month Visitor Visa grant, do we need to purchase 12 months health insurance for the visa application? 
If so, what health insurance could we get, as none of the companies are allowing me to buy health insurance for a child younger than 17yrs old?


----------



## sorabzone (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I applied SC 101 for my daughter:

July 12(acknowledgement received)
September 3 - Country of Birth and Citizenship updated/corrected
Today I received request for Medical checkup

Do we have any idea how many days/moths they take to grant visa after medicals ?

FYI - my daughter is Taiwan passport holder. I personally believe the Indian passport holder's application takes more time as compared to others


----------



## naufmlr (12 mo ago)

kxr said:


> So Just to update the forum, I got my daughter's grant. Following are the complete timelines:
> 
> Documents lodged from UAE: 10 Jun 2021
> Documents delivered (according to DHL): 18 Jun 2021
> ...



Hey kxr,
Awesome write up - Very helpful indeed!!
A couple of queries if you can answer :

1. Is AFP Police clearance different from UAE PCC and native country’s PCC ?? Why was it requested ?? Was it because you stayed in Aus for more than 12 months in the last 10 years ?? If this is not the case, is it not required ??
I have secured PCCs of all countries I have stayed in the last 10 years, which does not include Aus as we are still to migrate.
2. Is PCC required for both parents ?? 
3.Is Immigration Health Exam(HAP) required for an infant (2 months old) ??
4. Statutory declaration to be submitted online itself ?? Or it has to be printed, witness-attested and then submitted as paper form ??


Cheers,
Naufmlr


----------



## shovai (Aug 14, 2018)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Could you please inbox me your number? I have a few questions. My pocket doesn't allow me to hire MARA agent


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

kxr said:


> So Just to update the forum, I got my daughter's grant. Following are the complete timelines:
> 
> Documents lodged from UAE: 10 Jun 2021
> Documents delivered (according to DHL): 18 Jun 2021
> ...


Hey, can you pls confirm what is meant by AFP. Is it the australian PCC? Can you pls confirm how many PCCs we have to submit ? Australian PCC and one from the current country of residence ?? I am in KSA and usually KSA and UAE rules and other docs availability is likewise. TIA


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

naufmlr said:


> Hey kxr,
> Awesome write up - Very helpful indeed!!
> A couple of queries if you can answer :
> 
> ...


Hello, did you gets your queries sorted regarding PCC requirements ? and Statutory declaration ?


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Dear Friends,

Just to update that I got my son's grant. Following is the timeline:

Documents lodged from India: 02 Jun 2021
Documents delivered (according to DHL): 08 Jun 2021
Documents/Application Acknowledged by DoHA: 25 Jun 2021
Documents submitted along with paper hard copy application which were in addition to the usual set required:-
AFP Police Clearance for mother
Indian PCC for both parents
Intention to reside permanently in Australia

Documents submitted using web form link: 08 Aug 2021
AFP -> Fathers AFP took more time to arrive at Indian address (greater than 1.5 months). So I did not wait for it while couriering the application. Submitted the scanned copy via web form.
Immigration Health Examination (HAP ID issued for visitor visa 600 was emailed and requested to be used for child visa 101 also as it is still valid (less than 12 months old))

101 Grant: 27 Jan 2022 (Direct grant, no additional information requested)
I received immense help by everyone updating their experience on this forum and arranged intention to reside, HAP exam results, visitor visa 600, AFP only due to this expatforum blog.

Good Luck to every one.

Best Regards,


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Kashyap13 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just to update that I got my son's grant. Following is the timeline:
> 
> ...


Can you clarify what is AFP. Is it needed for father only or for both parents..also the set of docs needs to be submitted via courier and the addons via the weblink?? For PCC from India.. The PCC should cover last 10 yrs???


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

rkhalid said:


> Can you clarify what is AFP. Is it needed for father only or for both parents..also the set of docs needs to be submitted via courier and the addons via the weblink?? For PCC from India.. The PCC should cover last 10 yrs???


AFP stands for Australian Federal Police clearance certificate. It is needed for both parents. 
All documents are to be submitted via courier the first time while posting along with the application.
However, there is a provision to submit via weblink if the document was not available during applying or if it was forgotten to be added. You will need to enter all details while corresponding through email and weblink.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

[QUOTE="rkhalid, post: 15300889, member:For PCC from India.. The PCC should cover last 10 yrs???
[/QUOTE]
And since you mentioned 600 visitor visa as well. So you having child visa and visitor both..isnt it like the latest visa nullfies the previous issued one...


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

rkhalid said:


> And since you mentioned 600 visitor visa as well. So you having child visa and visitor both..isnt it like the latest visa nullfies the previous issued one...


Yes. I applied for a child visa 101 first but the processing time just kept on balooning.
Hence I applied for visitor visa 600 which got approved in Oct 2021.
Now they have approved child visa 101 in Jan 2022.
So the visitor visa will get automatically cancelled.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

How long it took in total for the child visa.. 6months and above??


----------



## Kashyap13 (Jul 7, 2021)

rkhalid said:


> How long it took in total for the child visa.. 6months and above??


Yes. More than 6 months. As per the timeline given on immi website. It can go up to 2 years also.
Hence do not wait for child visa. Apply for visitor visa 600 (family stream) and you will get it within 1 month if you received exemption.


----------



## PP007 (Feb 9, 2019)

Kashyap13 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just to update that I got my son's grant. Following is the timeline:
> 
> ...



Hi ,

What is the web link to submit additional documents ? I am unable to locate it.

Regards,


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All,
I have applied for 802 visa for my son & he is currently on visitor visa (followed by bridging visa). I’m travelling to India in Feb, do I need to seek any exemption for him or inform someone?
Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for 802 visa for my son & he is currently on visitor visa (followed by bridging visa). I’m travelling to India in Feb, do I need to seek any exemption for him or inform someone?
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Has the bridging visa kicked in , or will kick in while the child is out of Australia?
Cheers


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

No the visitor visa will be still valid when we come back to Australia again

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> No the visitor visa will be still valid when we come back to Australia again
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


So if it’s a multiple entry visa, then you can leave and enter without any issues 
Cheers


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Last time coming from India I need to take the exemption for my kid so will it be required this time also?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi, I need to apply for Child visa for my new born baby. Do I need AFC - Australian Police Certificate for myself and my wife, though we have never lived in Australia? We visited Australia for 2 days in 2019 to activate the PR.


----------



## Rocky_25 (May 1, 2018)

Sharnz said:


> Hi All
> 
> Background:
> We applied for a child visa (101) on 19 Nov 2021 for my son who is 14 months old. Both my husband and I have Australian PR, and we are currently living in Dubai.
> ...


Hi 

On Visitor there should be 8501 condition to maintain health insurance, so you can get insurance for child as single parent on Monthly basis.(Bupa or Allianz) which covers 8501.

Once you land in Australia, apply for Medicare for entire family including child at the earliest which will come in a month time, so you can discontinue with insurance. 

As child pr is in process, Child will get interim Medicare (blue card).


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Team, 
I have got my son's 101 Visa and I will be going to Australia on June do I have to do any paper work to convert Visa 101 for my son to be a regular PR or he can travel like any one having a regular PR.. Kindly advise..


----------



## Rocky_25 (May 1, 2018)

farhan125 said:


> Hi Team,
> I have got my son's 101 Visa and I will be going to Australia on June do I have to do any paper work to convert Visa 101 for my son to be a regular PR or he can travel like any one having a regular PR.. Kindly advise..


Its a offshore PR for child, as good as regular PR. So no further action required.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

farhan125 said:


> Hi Team,
> I have got my son's 101 Visa and I will be going to Australia on June do I have to do any paper work to convert Visa 101 for my son to be a regular PR or he can travel like any one having a regular PR.. Kindly advise..


In how much time the visa was granted... Can u share timelines for submission and grant...


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello forum members,

I received acknowledgement for my Child Visa application in Aug 2021 but have not heard anything from the office yet (been more than 6.5 months!). Anyone in a similar situation? Anyone who applied around the same time but got the approval already?


----------



## rahulgupta (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi All,

I got my PR under subclass 189 in Sep 2017 and I traveled to Australia for a week in March 2018. Unfortunately, due to some family issues, I could not move to Australia till now and now my first travel validity is going to expire in Sep this year. As per my understanding, the PR is for the whole life and only the travel validity expires which can be extended using the RRV option. I have few questions on same if someone can answer that, please -

1. I got a 2 years old son, for him should I make an offshore PR application (under subclass 101/802) or should I bring him to Australia on a tourist visa (whenever I move) and should apply for onshore PR. 
2. For the RRV application, is it mandatory to apply before my current travel validity expiry, i.e Sep 2022. Or I can apply to it anytime later also whenever I plan to move, keeping in mind the standard RRV processing time.
3. What is the normal/applicable RRV duration in my case (As I have stayed in Australia only for 6 days during the first five years), is it 3 months or minimum is for 1 year?
4. If I plan to move to Australia immediately (post my travel validity expiry and RRV application yet to be started), is it possible and advise to move on a travel visa first and then apply for onshore RRV?

Also is it difficult to file the RRV application on my own, I checked with a few agents here and they told me the service charges (excluding the Aus. Govt fees) range from 2000 USD - 4500 USD for a family of 2. 

Apologies if there is already a relevant thread for this discussion and would feel really thankful if someone can route me to that. 

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

aspiring2baussie said:


> Hello forum members,
> 
> I received acknowledgement for my Child Visa application in Aug 2021 but have not heard anything from the office yet (been more than 6.5 months!). Anyone in a similar situation? Anyone who applied around the same time but got the approval already?


From which country you applied ?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Kashyap13 said:


> Yes. More than 6 months. As per the timeline given on immi website. It can go up to 2 years also.
> Hence do not wait for child visa. Apply for visitor visa 600 (family stream) and you will get it within 1 month if you received exemption.


For the visitor visa 600 family stream.. Do we need to request to waive off the no further stay condition...?


----------



## SujanR (11 mo ago)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


did you enter Australia through a visit visa before the 101 visa is granted ?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


Hey ur child traveled on visit visa? Which stream tourist? What about the condition of being offshore when 101 is granted. How did you managed this condition.


----------



## SujanR (11 mo ago)

Kashyap13 said:


> Dear friends,
> For the benefit of all that I would to share my experience regarding Child Visa 101.
> Since my PR was nearby to expiry (2nd quarter of 2022), I applied first for Child visa 101 but I know that it shall not be issued anytime soon as the processing time for it just keeps on increasing. So in parallel, I applied for a Visitor Visa 600 (Family sponsored stream) and it too got held up in processing for many months. Later on, by reading some blogs, I came to know that the visitor visa is issued only if exemption is available. So I applied for an exemption and it came through within 1 day. Immediately after approval of the exemption, Visitor visa was also granted. Now I will enter using the visit visa and wait for the Child visa to be granted onshore. Keeping both fingers crossed. Good luck to all for their mission.
> Regards,


how did you applied for the visit visa and exception ? was both online ?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for 802 visa for my son & he is currently on visitor visa (followed by bridging visa). I’m travelling to India in Feb, do I need to seek any exemption for him or inform someone?
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Whixh visitor visa ur son traveled on. And did yoi applied 101 before that.?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

sangakkara said:


> Have no idea. I couriered my documents in August. To date, I haven't received any update other than the acknowledgment of receipt of documents. Been almost 4 months now


Have u received child visa by now.


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> From which country you applied ?


Singapore


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

aspiring2baussie said:


> Singapore


How much time has passed. Any contact been made.


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> Whixh visitor visa ur son traveled on. And did yoi applied 101 before that.?


600 visitor visa and no did not apply 101

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> 600 visitor visa and no did not apply 101
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


600 visitor. Family stream or tourist? And May I ask whh you didnt apply 101 at all? Was it easy to apply 802 onshore?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> 600 visitor visa and no did not apply 101
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Did u get it without no further stay condition?


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

I applied for tourist 600 visa..I did not apply as heard 802 processing times are faster but did not get any reply since applied in September...

Yes I did apply for exemption..

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Onxe your shild


missionaus18 said:


> I applied for tourist 600 visa..I did not apply as heard 802 processing times are faster but did not get any reply since applied in September...
> 
> Yes I did apply for exemption..
> 
> ...


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Dear All, I am traveling to Australia next week with my daughter who will be traveling on 600 visitors visa. Should I apply for insurance before I land or I can apply for medicare card once I land as her 101 child visa application is submitted and acknowledgement is received.

Can you please help me here


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Dear All, I am traveling to Australia next week with my daughter who will be traveling on 600 visitors visa. Should I apply for insurance before I land or I can apply for medicare card once I land as her 101 child visa application is submitted and acknowledgement is received.
> 
> Can you please help me here


Which 600visa she is traveling on? Family stream or visitor stream. And how long ago you submitted 101,


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

rkhalid said:


> Which 600visa she is traveling on? Family stream or visitor stream


She is traveling in family stream.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Dear All, I am traveling to Australia next week with my daughter who will be traveling on 600 visitors visa. Should I apply for insurance before I land or I can apply for medicare card once I land as her 101 child visa application is





Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> She is traveling in family stream.


Right. So you must be onshore to apply for this stream. Right.. Also how long ago you applied 101.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

rkhalid said:


> Right. So you must be onshore to apply for this stream. Right.. Also how long ago you applied 101.


I was onsite when visit visa was grant. Then I travelled to get the family.


----------



## HARRY2507 (Jan 5, 2016)

aspiring2baussie said:


> Singapore


Hey, I am in same boat, ack received in Aug 2021, applied from Singapore. No contact afterwards.
I got 600 approved though as we aim to travel in near future


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

HARRY2507 said:


> Hey, I am in same boat, ack received in Aug 2021, applied from Singapore. No contact afterwards.
> I got 600 approved though as we aim to travel in near future


600 family sponsored or tourist? In how much time it got approved


----------



## HARRY2507 (Jan 5, 2016)

took about 50 days for 600 tourist. did not go for family sponsored because we are not yet in Oz.
got contacted by CO twice - once for medical and biometric ( which took us nearly 4 weeks) and other time for additional documents.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,
I applied for my 2nd daughter's visa in August 2021 (couriered the documents and received the acknowledgment in mid-August). However, we did not yet receive any feedback or link for the Health check. Can someone with this timeline let know if you have heard anything from them? How long do I have to wait for the heath test request? 

Thanks


----------



## HARRY2507 (Jan 5, 2016)

Same for us, no update on 101 with the same timeline as yours


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

Me and my husband are PR Holders. Husband is in Australia. For our new born child (in India), we are planning to apply for SC600 (Family Sponsored) Visitor Visa. While trying to apply using the immiaccount, they are asking for the Health Insurance Details. Do we have to apply for the health insurance while applying the visa, or is it enough to take once before our travel?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soumys said:


> Me and my husband are PR Holders. Husband is in Australia. For our new born child (in India), we are planning to apply for SC600 (Family Sponsored) Visitor Visa. While trying to apply using the immiaccount, they are asking for the Health Insurance Details. Do we have to apply for the health insurance while applying the visa, or is it enough to take once before our travel?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can take the health insurance just before you travel 
Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi

After applying for 101 visa for my daughter (borne outside Australia), the Immigration department has requested for a police clearance from Australia Federal Police apart from other countries that I have lived. I have visited Australia only for the first entry which is just 10 days. Do I still have tp apply for a AFP police clearance?


----------



## PP007 (Feb 9, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Hi
> 
> After applying for 101 visa for my daughter (borne outside Australia), the Immigration department has requested for a police clearance from Australia Federal Police apart from other countries that I have lived. I have visited Australia only for the first entry which is just 10 days. Do I still have tp apply for a AFP police clearance?


yes it is needed...its a straightforward process..to get the doc quicker, give mailing address for a friend in AU & submit the scans.


----------



## macdxb16 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi

Just to update my son's timeline: We applied when he was 23 years old.
Sep 23, 2020 - Submission of 101 visa 
Oct 6, 2020 - Acknowledgement received
Sep 15, 2021 - DNA request
Nov 19, 2021 - DNA issued
Feb 15, 2022 - s56 Request for more information 
Mar 10, 2022 - Request provided
Mar 16, 2022 - Grant

Thanks to all who provided their useful insights.

Mac


----------



## U_Nehra (Jan 3, 2015)

tiwary.r said:


> Check your inbox !
> 👍


Hi Tiwari ji
I am Ujjwal from Gurgaon 
Me and my wife, older son have PR & we travelled to Australia for 3 weeks in Aug 2019 & return back to India
I was blessed with second baby, 4 months old, now want to apply child visa 101 for younger child
Could you share your no to discuss further.
are we required to submit 40ch and 47ch forms?


----------



## U_Nehra (Jan 3, 2015)

Dear Members
I want so apply Child visa 101 for my child 4 months old.
I am Ujjwal from Gurgaon,India
Me and my wife, older son have PR & we travelled to Australia for 3 weeks in Aug 2019 & return back to India
Regarding Police check from Australia Federal Police, we are required to submit documents & total points should be 100 as per the attached document
For my wife, I have Passport & Medicare (Total points 95)
Apart from above documents, Bank statement as proof is mentioned, can we use Indian bank statement
Also , for Birth certificate extract, can anyone share the process


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Wha


U_Nehra said:


> Dear Members
> I want so apply Child visa 101 for my child 4 months old.
> I am Ujjwal from Gurgaon,India
> Me and my wife, older son have PR & we travelled to Australia for 3 weeks in Aug 2019 & return back to India
> ...


What do you mean by birth certificate extract? And do we require points to acquire Australian police certificate?


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Folks, I applied the child visa 101 in Aug 2021, and requested Health Exam request on 23 Feb. Submitted info within a week, but no correspondence since.
Is there a way I can check the status? Is this common to have such wait times?


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

kxr said:


> I got the acknowledgement today. So took exactly 14 days. Lets see how much time the next steps take.


Hello Mate;
Has the visa been granted to Your Daughter?


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

macdxb16 said:


> Good day! Is there anyone here applied a 101 visa last 2020 and still waiting for CO contact?
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> Application sent: 23rd Sep 2020
> ...


Dear, How do they contact for acknowledgment? Via email? Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Thola group said:


> Dear, How do they contact for acknowledgment? Via email? Thanks


Yes, you should receive an acknowledgement via email provided in your paper application


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

rkhalid said:


> Hey ur child traveled on visit visa? Which stream tourist? What about the condition of being offshore when 101 is granted. How did you managed this condition.


As I understand that the application lodgement matters for being offshore or onshore not the grant notification.


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Did anyone receive any 802 visa granted recently?
What's the current timeline for 802?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

anhalim said:


> Did anyone receive any 802 visa granted recently?
> What's the current timeline for 802?


May I ask on which visa the child traveled with you..


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

rkhalid said:


> May I ask on which visa the child traveled with you..





rkhalid said:


> May I ask on which visa the child traveled with you..


My toddler son has travelled here on tourist visa(600) in Dec 2021, applied his PR in Jan this year. Got bridging visa automatically along with PR application confirmation email.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

tiwary.r said:


> Received Child visa 101 On 14 April 2021
> 
> My time lines
> Applied for 101 Visa - 14 August 2020
> ...


You applied childvisa and during the grant wait time you applied for tourist visa 600 stream.. So does this mean after applying 101,one can still apply tourist visa if they want to travel early.... Child visa application will be continued on the other side.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

anhalim said:


> My toddler son has travelled here on tourist visa(600) in Dec 2021, applied his PR in Jan this year. Got bridging visa automatically along with PR application confirmation email.


When did you applied for tourist visa and how long it took to be granted...


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

rkhalid said:


> When did you applied for tourist visa and how long it took to be granted...


Tourist visa took almost 22 months, I applied in Jan 2020 and got it in Nov 2021, family came here Dec 2021. But this was during covid era, things have changed since then and tourist visa processing is fast now.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Itsme1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Saudi Arabia received a child 101 visa grant? (Who submitted documents by Nov 2020).
> 
> ...


Hello.. Although its old post but like to know the outcome of your childvisa application. How long it took and did u made the child travel on tourist visa?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

jahanzebmalic2020 said:


> I think I am also on the same ship as you are...
> 
> AND me seriously thinking to apply for Tourist Visa (Obviously I shall have to go through previous posts shared by group members) to see the timelines but if next week no 101, then i ll go for submitting application of 600


Hello, in what time frame you were able to get childvisa or u had to apply for tourist visa.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Son born in India to PR Parents - 19th April 2022
Documents for Visa 101 sent by post on - 21st May 2022
Documents expected to reach Perth immigration office - anywhere between 5th June 2022 to 10th June 2022

Questions:
a) When can I expect an email acknowledgement? And does this acknowledgement have any reference no.?
b) We intend to travel to Australia in Sept 2022. We will probably apply for Visitor Visin July 2022. Can the baby get Medicare on the basis of the acknolwledgement of Visa 101 application? Or is Medicare available only after PR is granted?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

yashsr said:


> Son born in India to PR Parents - 19th April 2022
> Documents for Visa 101 sent by post on - 21st May 2022
> Documents expected to reach Perth immigration office - anywhere between 5th June 2022 to 10th June 2022
> 
> ...


Just checking if someone can help please.


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

yashsr said:


> Just checking if someone can help please.



You should get acknowledge in couple of days after they get your documents(for my son's case 802 visa i.e. onshore application, I got acknowledgement in a week time since I applied from Sydney).
Baby does not get any Medicare facility, you will have to take personal health insurance, baby remains as visitor until you get PR.
As per my knowledge, until 2 years back, baby will have to exit country within 30 days from baby receive PR to re-enter to validate PR. this is the case for 101 and not 102, this is the reason i waited for my son to enter country on visit visa and then I applied 802. I applied in Feb 2022 so still long way to wait until we get PR.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

anhalim said:


> Baby does not get any Medicare facility, you will have to take personal health insurance, baby remains as visitor until you get PR.


Thank you for your reply!

Are you sure? In case of Visa 802, I'm sure there is an option to get Medicare once acknowledgement is received. In fact, Visa 802 applicants get a bridging visa once acknowledgement is received. Correct me if I'm wrong please.

In case of Visa 101, though I'm not sure, I've heard that some kind of Medicare eligibility exists after getting acknowledgement and before getting PR. Its probably a blue Medicare card and not a green Medicare card, so some sort of a restricted Medicare access. But I'm not 100% sure and would love if someone can confirm.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Dear All,
My daughter's 101 (Outside Australia born) visa was just granted yesterday. Thanks for all your help throughout this 10 months period.

I have one more question. i.e. Her name is not appearing in my Immi account. Only me, my wife and 1st daughters grant letters are there, but not this child's. Is this something normal?


----------



## nprasath002 (Nov 29, 2021)

@sangakkara Can you share the timeline?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Dear All,
> My daughter's 101 (Outside Australia born) visa was just granted yesterday. Thanks for all your help throughout this 10 months period.
> 
> I have one more question. i.e. Her name is not appearing in my Immi account. Only me, my wife and 1st daughters grant letters are there, but not this child's. Is this something normal?


You have probably done a paper application 
I’d so, you need to import the application into your Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> You have probably done a paper application
> I’d so, you need to import the application into your Immiaccount
> Cheers


Hi NB, Thanks

As per my understanding 101 visa is necessarily paper-based. There's no online option, am I correct. 
When I try to import the application, it says that off shore post may not be imported. Is this something normal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Hi NB, Thanks
> 
> As per my understanding 101 visa is necessarily paper-based. There's no online option, am I correct.
> When I try to import the application, it says that off shore post may not be imported. Is this something normal?


No idea
Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> No idea
> Cheers


But 101 visa is always paper based right?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> But 101 visa is always paper based right?


Yes its always paper based, both Visa 101 and Visa 802 as far as I know.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Dear All,
> My daughter's 101 (Outside Australia born) visa was just granted yesterday. Thanks for all your help throughout this 10 months period.
> 
> I have one more question. i.e. Her name is not appearing in my Immi account. Only me, my wife and 1st daughters grant letters are there, but not this child's. Is this something normal?


Hi Sangakkara,

Congratuations on your daughter's Visa. Great news. Please share your timeline if you don't mind.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

My parcel of application documents for Visa 101 that was sent from India to Child Processing Centre in Perth has been delivered today. I am now keeping an eye for acknowledgement on my email.

What is the email address that this acknolwedgement is sent from?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

yashsr said:


> Hi Sangakkara,
> 
> Congratuations on your daughter's Visa. Great news. Please share your timeline if you don't mind.


Hi Yashsr - Thanks
Documents sent in July 2021
Acknowledgment received in Au 2021
Police Certificates submitted in March 2022
Health check was done in April 2022
Biometrics were submitted in early May 2022
Visa granted in end of May 2022


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi 
Can someone who got child visa (off-shore 101) recently please tell me if they are also having the same issue that the visa details are not in IMMI


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Hi Yashsr - Thanks
> Documents sent in July 2021
> Acknowledgment received in Au 2021
> Police Certificates submitted in March 2022
> ...


Great thanks, may I ask you what is the age of your daughter? My son is 6 weeks old and I was wondering if health check ups and biometrics are exempt for such a young applicant.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

yashsr said:


> check ups and biometrics are exempt for such a young applicant


My daughter is 2 years old. I don't think the health check is exempted. Biometric for my kid was just a photo. Finger print is exempt


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> My daughter is 2 years old. I don't think the health check is exempted. Biometric for my kid was just a photo. Finger print is exempt


Thanks! What happens in health check? Is X-ray involved? Or just blood/urine/stool tests?

It would be pathetic to send the child for X-ray due to radiation at such a young age.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

yashsr said:


> etic to send the child for X-ray due to radiation at such a young age.


Only blood test.


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

For information 
From India offshore.Applied for child visa 101
Received acknowledgment on 22 sept 2021 for my child and got visa grant notice on 04/06/2022. Thanks to all.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Saurabh Singh said:


> For information
> From India offshore.Applied for child visa 101
> Received acknowledgment on 22 sept 2021 for my child and got visa grant notice on 04/06/2022. Thanks to all.


Congratulations!!
Was the child in India all throughout this period? Or did you bring him to Australia on Visitor Visa?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Saurabh Singh said:


> For information
> From India offshore.Applied for child visa 101
> Received acknowledgment on 22 sept 2021 for my child and got visa grant notice on 04/06/2022. Thanks to all.


Hi Saurabh -COngratulations

Can you please confirm if your IMMI account is updated for 101 visa for your child?


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

yashsr said:


> Congratulations!!
> Was the child in India all throughout this period? Or did you bring him to Australia on Visitor Visa?


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

Child is in India throughout the whole process of visa


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

sangakkara said:


> Hi Saurabh -COngratulations
> 
> Can you please confirm if your IMMI account is updated for 101 visa for your child?


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

It won't show in your immiaccount as this visa is not applied through immiaccount. You will get an email


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

If my visa is 190, should the first entry of the child be done in the same state or can we do in another state?


----------



## Saurabh Singh (Aug 11, 2021)

sangakkara said:


> If my visa is 190, should the first entry of the child be done in the same state or can we do in another state?


For child visa 101, you can visit any state


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Is there anyone here who applied for Visa 101, but before its outcome wanted to reach Australia along with the child so ended up applying Visitor Visa too for the child? 

Questions:
a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101?
b) Which visitor visa did you apply? Sponsored or unsponsored? What tenure did you apply and what did you get?
c) At the time of grant, did you have to go overseas for quick hop? Like NZ or Fiji? How many days?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Does anyone know whether we can get 101 visa first entry gets exempted? On what grounds can we do so? and can someone please let me know the process to apply for an extention


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Does anyone know whether we can get 101 visa first entry gets exempted? On what grounds can we do so? and can someone please let me know the process to apply for an extention


There is no concept of extension in the first entry
It’s waived quite liberally if you can show a just cause 
Cheers


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

yashsr said:


> Is there anyone here who applied for Visa 101, but before its outcome wanted to reach Australia along with the child so ended up applying Visitor Visa too for the child?
> 
> Questions:
> a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101?
> ...


Can anyone guide please? Thx


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

My Visa 101 application post was delivered at the Perth immigration office on 2nd June 2022 as per postal tracking, i.e. 8 days back. No communication from them so far. When can I expect an acknowledgement? Is there a way to confirm with them if they have received the parcel?


----------



## abidemi.anifaloba (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> My Visa 101 application post was delivered at the Perth immigration office on 2nd June 2022 as per postal tracking, i.e. 8 days back. No communication from them so far. When can I expect an acknowledgement? Is there a way to confirm with them if they have received the parcel?


You should receive an acknowledgement email in +/- 3weeks.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

abidemi.anifaloba said:


> You should receive an acknowledgement email in +/- 3weeks.


Thanks!!


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Is there anyone here who applied for Visa 101, but before its outcome wanted to reach Australia along with the child so ended up applying Visitor Visa too for the child?

Questions:
a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101?
b) Which visitor visa did you apply? Sponsored or unsponsored? What tenure did you apply and what did you get?
c) At the time of grant, did you have to go overseas for quick hop? Like NZ or Fiji? How many days?


----------



## mehakriaz1 (Nov 30, 2021)

yashsr said:


> Is there anyone here who applied for Visa 101, but before its outcome wanted to reach Australia along with the child so ended up applying Visitor Visa too for the child?
> 
> Questions:
> a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101?
> ...


We have applied 101 since jan and till now no outcome. Now we are thinking to apply visitor visa ss per my research we can only apply sponsored family visit visa when we have liv3d atl3ast 2 years in australia.. so we ar3 opting for the tourist one.. also i have heard due to covid the child doesnt need to go offshor3 and come back again to activate 101.. i could b3 wrong.. but this is what i kno2. Can u plz share your timeline


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

mehakriaz1 said:


> We have applied 101 since jan and till now no outcome. Now we are thinking to apply visitor visa ss per my research we can only apply sponsored family visit visa when we have liv3d atl3ast 2 years in australia.. so we ar3 opting for the tourist one.. also i have heard due to covid the child doesnt need to go offshor3 and come back again to activate 101.. i could b3 wrong.. but this is what i kno2. Can u plz share your timeline


Hi,
My timeline:
Baby born on 19th April 2022 in India
Post sent to Perth Visa processing centre - 21st May 2022
Post received by Perth Visa processing centre - 1st June 2022
Acknowledgement received - 16th June 2022

Now, when I try to import this application to my immiaccount, it says:









Does this mean that Visa 101 application cannot be imported to immiaccount? What about Visa 802?

Also, we are planning to head to Australia in next 2-3 months. If PR Visa 101 is not granted by that time, is the child eligible for Medicare based on the acknowledgement of Visa 101?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Visa 101 applied and acknowledgement received last week.

Parents are PR and wish to fly to Australia and take the baby along. Which visa subclass is the best suited? And which type, like sponsored or visitor visa? Like there are different types of subclass 600 and I'm confused:


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/visitor-600



Also, what tenure to apply for? 3 months? 6 months? 12 months?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Hello all,

Bumping this thread in case someone can help me with the above 2 posts of mine please.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi my son's child offishore 101 visa was lodged in March 2022. Meanwhile I have also applied for his tourist visa and he is currently in Australia. However his visitor visa is expiring soon. What are the options for my son to stay until his child visa gets finalised. Shall I apply for another visitor visa or can I directly appliy bridging visa ?


----------



## mehakriaz1 (Nov 30, 2021)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi my son's child offishore 101 visa was lodged in March 2022. Meanwhile I have also applied for his tourist visa and he is currently in Australia. However his visitor visa is expiring soon. What are the options for my son to stay until his child visa gets finalised. Shall I apply for another visitor visa or can I directly appliy bridging visa ?


Hey sorry i have no answer to your question.. but can you please tell me.. when u applied tourist visa and from which country?? 
We have appli3d child visa 101 in january till now no respons3 done with biometric and medical also. Now we are trying to apply for tourist visa from Pakistan..


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have applied 101 in march 2022 and tourist visa was also lodged in the same month.. from India


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

My timeline so far:

Baby born on 19th April 2022 in India
Application for Child Visa 101 sent to Perth Visa processing centre through post- 21st May 2022
Post received by Perth Visa processing centre - 1st June 2022
Acknowledgement for Child Visa 101 received - 16th June 2022
Application for Visitor visa subclass 600 submitted through immiaccount - 24th June 2022
Booked for medical for Visitor visa subclass 600 for - 1st July 2022

We have gone for unsponsored Visitor visa subclass 600. We applied for visitor visa as we wish to go to Australia in the next 2-3 months. Child Visa 101 can take anywhere between 6 months to 30 months approx. to be granted.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi my son's child offishore 101 visa was lodged in March 2022. Meanwhile I have also applied for his tourist visa and he is currently in Australia. However his visitor visa is expiring soon. What are the options for my son to stay until his child visa gets finalised. Shall I apply for another visitor visa or can I directly appliy bridging visa ?


I think acknowledgement of Visa 101 does not give you the option to apply for bridging visa. Acknowledgement of Visa 802 does as this is applied from onshore.

I think your options are to extend his tourist visa or probably apply another tourist visa. I assume that your visa does not have the NO FURTHER STAY condition. Why did you apply the visitor/tourist visa for 3 months only? Or did you apply for 6 months or 12 months and get only 3 months? Worst case,if your son's visitor/tourist visa is not extended, he may have to go back outside Australia until his Visa 101 is granted.

BTW, were you able to apply for a medicare card based on the acknowledgement of Visa 101? Try to go to Centrelink and apply based on it if you haven't already.

And after applying for Child Visa 101 and obtaining the acknowledgement, is there any progress on your visa application?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Is there any way to track the Visa 101 application online, either through importing in immiaccount or through an external website like VFS Global etc.? Or is waiting for email from the case officer the only option?


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

yashsr said:


> I think acknowledgement of Visa 101 does not give you the option to apply for bridging visa. Acknowledgement of Visa 802 does as this is applied from onshore.
> 
> I think your options are to extend his tourist visa or probably apply another tourist visa. I assume that your visa does not have the NO FURTHER STAY condition. Why did you apply the visitor/tourist visa for 3 months only? Or did you apply for 6 months or 12 months and get only 3 months? Worst case,if your son's visitor/tourist visa is not extended, he may have to go back outside Australia until his Visa 101 is granted.
> 
> ...


Yup. I did called immi today and requested them to provide a bridging visa. The officer looked in to the case and advised the same that he cant provide a bridging unless if it was lodged onshore. I have an option to withdraw the current 101 and apply again or apply for another visitor visa. 

Yes i applied for tourist visa 3 months stay in march itself the next day of my 101 application. I didnt noticed there was also another tourist visa with 12months stay.I will apply that now. I did applied the centerlink and medicare. Centerlink got approved but medicare is still pending.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

basheer011991 said:


> Yup. I did called immi today and requested them to provide a bridging visa. The officer looked in to the case and advised the same that he cant provide a bridging unless if it was lodged onshore. I have an option to withdraw the current 101 and apply again or apply for another visitor visa.
> 
> Yes i applied for tourist visa 3 months stay in march itself the next day of my 101 application. I didnt noticed there was also another tourist visa with 12months stay.I will apply that now. I did applied the centerlink and medicare. Centerlink got approved but medicare is still pending.


I feel withdrawing doesn't make sense as your application is already 3 months old. Tentative timeline is usually 1 year. I feel you have 3 options - 1. Extend your child's existing visitor visa 2. Apply for a new visitor visa onshore 3. Take the child overseas and come back after grant of Visa 101


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi my son's child offishore 101 visa was lodged in March 2022. Meanwhile I have also applied for his tourist visa and he is currently in Australia. However his visitor visa is expiring soon. What are the options for my son to stay until his child visa gets finalised. Shall I apply for another visitor visa or can I directly appliy bridging visa ?


Hi, I am going to be in same situation as yours, as I plan to come to Australia after applying child Visa 101. Visa 101 has a condition that child should be outside Australia when the Visa 101 is to be granted. 

Q1: Do you know how you are going to manage this when they are going to grant the visa? and Q2: Does visa authority provide with communication for your child to leave country and from that communication in how much time they issue the visa ??
Q3: Can child travel to any nearby country or has to go to same country from which visa applied for ??


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi All,
I am moving to Australia in month of September'22. Me and my wife are PR holders, however child doesn't have PR. 
I am going to apply for tourist visa (sub class 600, non sponsored stream) so that my child can join with me & my wife to Australia. I am also looking to apply for waiver on 8503 condition. Later I plan to apply for 802 visa after landing in Australia.
Can someone please help me out on my queries, who have experienced , and have been in the same situation.
I have created the form in my immi account for my child tourist visa (sub class 600). However I don't see any option of how I can apply for waiver of 8503 ??
Does it have to be applied separately after tourist visa is granted ?? Or it has to be together in the same tourist visa you have to add for document for waiver on 8503 ?
Also if my child is granted with visa 600 along with waiver on condition 8503, child can apply for visa 802 and can be granted, while there in Australia? Please confirm.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

anhalim said:


> My toddler son has travelled here on tourist visa(600) in Dec 2021, applied his PR in Jan this year. Got bridging visa automatically along with PR application confirmation email.


Hi Hamil,
It would be great if you could please help me in my situation, I am looking to apply for tourist visa (600) for my child & futher I will apply for the PR (802 visa), can you please confirm if you took waiver on condition 8503 and how you processed it ?? 
As you mentioned your child got bridging visa with PR application does that means everyone gets it automatically after applying for PR , or is it because of Covid they provided this ??


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Kashyap13 said:


> Dear friends,
> For the benefit of all that I would to share my experience regarding Child Visa 101.
> Since my PR was nearby to expiry (2nd quarter of 2022), I applied first for Child visa 101 but I know that it shall not be issued anytime soon as the processing time for it just keeps on increasing. So in parallel, I applied for a Visitor Visa 600 (Family sponsored stream) and it too got held up in processing for many months. Later on, by reading some blogs, I came to know that the visitor visa is issued only if exemption is available. So I applied for an exemption and it came through within 1 day. Immediately after approval of the exemption, Visitor visa was also granted. Now I will enter using the visit visa and wait for the Child visa to be granted onshore. Keeping both fingers crossed. Good luck to all for their mission.
> Regards,


Hi,
Can you please confirm to my query below:
1. As I see it when you are requesting for a waiver of 8503 thru form, the form ask for current visa expiry date. What date you had kept in this section if both your child visa 101 & 600 were under processing. How did you get the waiver first & than later visitor visa was issued , can you please clarify??


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

I am sorry, is anyone active in this group or any other group where my queries can be answered will be great help ? Request for your quick support please


----------



## mehakriaz1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Since nobody updates here.. i thought i should do it.. applied for 101 visa in jan did medical biometrics and all. But still no response . And we had to travel soon as husband us already in melbourne.. gave visitor visa a try. Applied on 4 july did biometrics fr it too and just today got visa in 17 days. 6 month validity..


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

mehakriaz1 said:


> Since nobody updates here.. i thought i should do it.. applied for 101 visa in jan did medical biometrics and all. But still no response . And we had to travel soon as husband us already in melbourne.. gave visitor visa a try. Applied on 4 july did biometrics fr it too and just today got visa in 17 days. 6 month validity..


Great, many congrulations. My case is similar. Applied Visa 101 in June. But wish to travel ASAP so applied Visa 600 - tourist stream on 24th June. Medicals on 2nd July. Still no luck.

Did you apply the visitor visa for 6 months or 12 months?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Hi,
> Can you please confirm to my query below:
> 1. As I see it when you are requesting for a waiver of 8503 thru form, the form ask for current visa expiry date. What date you had kept in this section if both your child visa 101 & 600 were under processing. How did you get the waiver first & than later visitor visa was issued , can you please clarify??
> 
> View attachment 101884


The post you are quoting from is mentioning travel exemption during Covid. You had to avail a travel exemption even if you had certain visa's (visitors visa for example). 
The example you are giving is of visa condition waiver, which is only possible after a visa is granted.


----------



## mehakriaz1 (Nov 30, 2021)

yashsr said:


> Great, many congrulations. My case is similar. Applied Visa 101 in June. But wish to travel ASAP so applied Visa 600 - tourist stream on 24th June. Medicals on 2nd July. Still no luck.
> 
> Did you apply the visitor visa for 6 months or 12 months?


Thankyou. The visitor visa we applied fr 6 months.
Also we did medicals for 101 so just attached them with visitor visa also.. only did biometrics this time.. also we wrote letters to them vis feedback form . U can try that


----------



## abidemi.anifaloba (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Great, many congrulations. My case is similar. Applied Visa 101 in June. But wish to travel ASAP so applied Visa 600 - tourist stream on 24th June. Medicals on 2nd July. Still no luck.
> 
> Did you apply the visitor visa for 6 months or 12 months?


Hello Yashsr. Sorry this is not answering your question, but to ask for tips. I applied for child visa 101 for my daughter in April this year and I am yet to even get a response to do medicals. Did you have to write them before they requested for medicals or the request was initiated from them. Any tips around this? I lodged my visa from Australia but my daughter is overseas.
Thanks


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

mehakriaz1 said:


> Thankyou. The visitor visa we applied fr 6 months.
> Also we did medicals for 101 so just attached them with visitor visa also.. only did biometrics this time.. also we wrote letters to them vis feedback form . U can try that


Thanks Mehak, where is the feedback form? Any web link?

My son underwent medical for Visa 600 and now I've sent the Child Visa Processing office the details of the same so hopefully he won't have to undergo medicals for Visa 101.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

abidemi.anifaloba said:


> Hello Yashsr. Sorry this is not answering your question, but to ask for tips. I applied for child visa 101 for my daughter in April this year and I am yet to even get a response to do medicals. Did you have to write them before they requested for medicals or the request was initiated from them. Any tips around this? I lodged my visa from Australia but my daughter is overseas.
> Thanks


My son has done medical for Visa 600. For Visa 101, we haven't received any request yet.


----------



## Sandy7266 (6 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> My son has done medical for Visa 600. For Visa 101, we haven't received any request yet.


 I was applying for my son child visa 101 in Feb 2022 got medical on Jun 22, Medical done July 22 and supporting documents send today. Hope we get good news. Soon. My son in overseas India and processesing office Perth Australia Hope you all get response from immigration Thanks in advance


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Those who Visa 101 grants recently in July 2022, which month did you apply in?


----------



## Sandy7266 (6 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Those who Visa 101 grants recently in July 2022, which month did you apply in?


14 Feb 2022, applications log for Child visa 101 and got Medical 29 Jun 2022


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Sandy7266 said:


> 14 Feb 2022, applications log for Child visa 101 and got Medical 29 Jun 2022


Have you got the Child Visa 101 grant yet?


----------



## Sandy7266 (6 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Have you got the Child Visa 101 grant yet?


Nope, No updates from case officers once I get any update I can post in group


----------



## naufmlr (12 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Can anyone guide please? Thx


I applied for visitor visa for my child, after applying for child visa 101, with an intent to bring my child into Australia using the visitor visa.
I wanted to apply for a visit visa which permits one year of stay within Australia (unlike the usual 3 months of stay), and therefore, I used an agent - I am still awaiting the grant for the same - With this one year visa, if granted, I can get the child to stay in Australia for an year long without having to exit to another country and re-enter - Meanwhile, we can hope for the child visa to be granted (in my case, it has already been 4 months now since 101 has been lodged) - For this one-year visitor visa, I had to get the medical done for the child (HAP id was generated) - Will post further updates if I get the visa grant - Fingers crossed !


----------



## naufmlr (12 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Visa 101 applied and acknowledgement received last week.
> 
> Parents are PR and wish to fly to Australia and take the baby along. Which visa subclass is the best suited? And which type, like sponsored or visitor visa? Like there are different types of subclass 600 and I'm confused:
> 
> ...


Apply for 12 months to be on the safer side !


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

naufmlr said:


> I applied for visitor visa for my child, after applying for child visa 101, with an intent to bring my child into Australia using the visitor visa.
> I wanted to apply for a visit visa which permits one year of stay within Australia (unlike the usual 3 months of stay), and therefore, I used an agent - I am still awaiting the grant for the same - With this one year visa, if granted, I can get the child to stay in Australia for an year long without having to exit to another country and re-enter - Meanwhile, we can hope for the child visa to be granted (in my case, it has already been 4 months now since 101 has been lodged) - For this one-year visitor visa, I had to get the medical done for the child (HAP id was generated) - Will post further updates if I get the visa grant - Fingers crossed !


Thanks, Yes I've applied for 12 months too. Its been 6-7 weeks but visitor visa hasn't been granted yet. I read somewhere that it is taking 8 weeks on an average now. Will post here when I get.


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Can anyone guide please? Thx





yashsr said:


> Is there anyone here who applied for Visa 101, but before its outcome wanted to reach Australia along with the child so ended up applying Visitor Visa too for the child?
> 
> Questions:
> a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101? Yes
> ...


a) Yes
b)Sponsered for 1 year
c)You mean to say grant of 101?


----------



## Temem (5 mo ago)

Hi all,

sent application 14/08/2022 and received by PERTH office 18/08/2022 waiting for acknowledgement. How is current process time? i am Australian citizen and my daughter is 16 years old , just born after citizen acquired may be a year or two. Any advice to speed up the process a part from submitting all required documents


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Thola group said:


> c)You mean to say grant of 101?


Yes. Which country did you travel at the time of grant of Visa 101?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Thola group said:


> a) Yes


a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101? - You replied YES

What is the procedure to get the Medicare based on acknowledgement of Visa 101? Do you just go to Centrelink and apply for the Medicare card? Is it a full Medicare card or a limited rights Medicare card?


----------



## shiningheart143 (5 mo ago)

Hi,

I recently sent application and documents for Child Visa 101. Received acknowledgement from the department. How can I track the progress? How will I know when a case officer is assigned. Kindly advise the process.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

shiningheart143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently sent application and documents for Child Visa 101. Received acknowledgement from the department. How can I track the progress? How will I know when a case officer is assigned. Kindly advise the process.
> 
> ...


There is no way to track an offline application unfortunately. Child Visa 101 cannot be imported to immiaccount. You have to keep an eye on your email. It can take anywhere between 6 months to 30 months for the grant, but usually median processing time is about 10-12 months.

You can obviously call the department or put in a written enquiry, but I wouldn't recommend it before 18 months.

Other forum members - Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## seed1975a (5 mo ago)

shiningheart143 said:


> Hi, I recently sent application and documents for Child Visa 101. Received acknowledgement from the department. How can I track the progress? How will I know when a case officer is assigned. Kindly advise the process. Thanks Hari


 Hi May I ask how long the department took to get back to you with acknowledgment. thanks


----------



## Temem (5 mo ago)

Hi

yesterday My daughter received medical with acknowledgment. Apply child visa 101 on 17/08/2022


----------



## Rico555 (5 mo ago)

Was wondering anyone been in my situation before I sent application child 101 to Perth 8 weeks ago and still not acknowledged


----------



## naufmlr (12 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Thanks, Yes I've applied for 12 months too. Its been 6-7 weeks but visitor visa hasn't been granted yet. I read somewhere that it is taking 8 weeks on an average now. Will post here when I get.


Hi everyone, wanted to share an update here - just got the visitor visa grant (subclass 600) for my baby yesterday - Below is the timeline:
- Application filed on : 7 - July - 2022
- HAP Id generated for medicals : 8-July-2022 [Since applied for more than 6 months of stay]
- Date of grant : 31 August 2022

Eagerly awaiting the 101 Child visa, which was 

Applied on 4-Apr-2022
Acknowledged on 21-Apr-2022
did not receive the medical request yet - fingers crossed


----------



## naufmlr (12 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101? - You replied YES
> 
> What is the procedure to get the Medicare based on acknowledgement of Visa 101? Do you just go to Centrelink and apply for the Medicare card? Is it a full Medicare card or a limited rights Medicare card?


Same question here ! Can we apply for medicare while the applicant is offshore ?


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> a) Did you apply for Medicare and get it before the grant of Visa 101? - You replied YES
> 
> What is the procedure to get the Medicare based on acknowledgement of Visa 101? Do you just go to Centrelink and apply for the Medicare card? Is it a full Medicare card or a limited rights Medicare card?


Followed the similar procedure as we use for normal medicare applications. It is a full medicare card.


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

naufmlr said:


> Same question here ! Can we apply for medicare while the applicant is offshore ?


No


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

naufmlr said:


> Hi everyone, wanted to share an update here - just got the visitor visa grant (subclass 600) for my baby yesterday - Below is the timeline:
> 
> Application filed on : 7 - July - 2022
> HAP Id generated for medicals : 8-July-2022 [Since applied for more than 6 months of stay]
> ...



If your baby has done the medical for a visitor visa then probably you can update your 101 application with the information (medical examination) used for the visitor visa application.


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

naufmlr said:


> Same question here! Can we apply for medicare while the applicant is offshore?


What you can do is complete the application form and other associated documents. Once your baby lands in Australia, you can email those documents to a medicare card. Now you have to email all the documents to the given email address.


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Yes. Which country did you travel at the time of grant of Visa 101?


My baby has not been granted 101 yet. When I applied, it was mentioned in the instruction that applicants can be onshore or offshore at the time of grant of 101. This is due to covid-19 scenario.


----------



## shiningheart143 (5 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> There is no way to track an offline application unfortunately. Child Visa 101 cannot be imported to immiaccount. You have to keep an eye on your email. It can take anywhere between 6 months to 30 months for the grant, but usually median processing time is about 10-12 months.
> 
> You can obviously call the department or put in a written enquiry, but I wouldn't recommend it before 18 months.
> 
> Other forum members - Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

mehakriaz1 said:


> Thankyou. The visitor visa we applied fr 6 months.
> Also we did medicals for 101 so just attached them with visitor visa also.. only did biometrics this time.. also we wrote letters to them vis feedback form . U can try that


Just a question regarding your application for tourist visa for child. You attached 1229 form for both parents? and did u attach certified copies of Birth certificate & Family Registration Certificate or just scan of original documents?


----------



## Shingika (4 mo ago)

Thank you all for help and advice, my 10 year old daughter's visa (101) was granted yesterday. The timeline was as follows


Date of application - 30 Mar 2022
Sponsor character reference request - 18 Jun 2022
Applicant Biometric and Medical request - 18 Jun 2022
Biometric, medical and character reference provided - 12 Jul 2022
DNA Test request - 21 Jul 2022
DNA Test results provided - 1 Sep 2022
Visa granted - 24 Sep 2022


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

got an email saying "Your visa application will soon be allocated for assessment." Can anyone share how much time it took after receiving this for 101 visa?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> got an email saying "Your visa application will soon be allocated for assessment." Can anyone share how much time it took after receiving this for 101 visa?


What is your timeline? And is the child overseas or in Australia at the moment?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Shingika said:


> Thank you all for help and advice, my 10 year old daughter's visa (101) was granted yesterday. The timeline was as follows
> 
> 
> Date of application - 30 Mar 2022
> ...


Firstly congratulations!!!!
May I ask was your child in Australia or overseas at the time of your grant? If Australia, did he have to go overseas to get the grant? Or are the COVID relaxations still in place where they grant Visa 101 even if you are in Australia?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION

Applicable to all the children who are in Australia at the time of the grant of Visa 101

Visa 101 is supposed to be granted when the applicant is overseas. So usually the child has to be taken overseas (usually to Fiji or New Zealand) at the time of the grant. However, due to COVID relaxations, Visa 101 was being granted even if the applicant was within Australia at the time of the grant. This was/is a temporary relaxation.

My question is whether this COVID relaxation is still in place.


----------



## Shingika (4 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Firstly congratulations!!!!
> May I ask was your child in Australia or overseas at the time of your grant? If Australia, did he have to go overseas to get the grant? Or are the COVID relaxations still in place where they grant Visa 101 even if you are in Australia?


Thanks Yashsr, 

My daughter was overseas at the time of visa grant and not too sure about the stustus of the covid relaxation. She will hoverever be coming to Australia next month.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

The processing times for Visa 101 are now better than Visa 802 as per the Immigration website. Which makes me feel so good that I opted for Visa 101 over Visa 802.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Child born overseas to Permanent Residents of Australia
Child has applied Visa subclass 101 and should probably get a grant in the next 3-4 months
Parents have subsequent to the birth of the child obtained Australian Citizenship
Current age of the child is 6 months
Questions:
a) I assume that the child can apply for Citizenship right away and does not need to wait for 4 years as his age is less than 16 years. Correct?
b) Will this be Citizenship by Conferral or Citizenship by Descent?
c) What is the time frame from application to grant of citizenship? Is it the same as adults which is roughly around a year? I believe it should be significantly quicker as there is no test/interview and ceremony for a 6 month old. Also, I doubt there would be any police checks.
d) Does the child and/or his parents need to be in Australia at the time of application of citizenship, processing of citizenship application and at the time of grant of citizenship?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yashsr said:


> Parents have subsequent to the birth of the child obtained Australian Citizenship


Why wasn't the child included in their Citizenship? 



yashsr said:


> b) Will this be Citizenship by Conferral or Citizenship by Descent?


It is by conferral and they need not satisfy the general residence requirements.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Why wasn't the child included in their Citizenship?


Because when the parents applied for their citizenship, this child was not born.



fugitive_4u said:


> It is by conferral and they need not satisfy the general residence requirements.


Does the child need to be granted PR(i.e. visa subclass 101) before his citizenship application is made?


----------



## Patthy01 (3 mo ago)

Rico555 said:


> Was wondering anyone been in my situation before I sent application child 101 to Perth 8 weeks ago and still not acknowledged


 Now you get an acknowledgment yet?


----------



## Patthy01 (3 mo ago)

Temem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> sent application 14/08/2022 and received by PERTH office 18/08/2022 waiting for acknowledgement. How is current process time? i am Australian citizen and my daughter is 16 years old , just born after citizen acquired may be a year or two. Any advice to speed up the process a part from submitting all required documents


Did you get an acknowledgment yet?


----------



## Patthy01 (3 mo ago)

shiningheart143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently sent application and documents for Child Visa 101. Received acknowledgement from the department. How can I track the progress? How will I know when a case officer is assigned. Kindly advise the process.
> 
> ...


How long can you received acknowledgment since the documents had delivered?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Those who got a grant of Visa 101, can you please tell me if there is an activation date mentioned? Like if you have to make a first entry to Australia within say 6 months or 12 months?


----------



## Patthy01 (3 mo ago)

Rico555 said:


> Was wondering anyone been in my situation before I sent application child 101 to Perth 8 weeks ago and still not acknowledged


Me too still waiting for acknowledgment from government since documents delivered on 6 Oct 2022


----------



## Attique_85 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi All,
Me and my wife are permanent residents of Australia. We got our PR back in 2019 and we visited Australia for about 2 weeks just for mandatory first entry. But we are still living outside of Australia. We are planning to move Australia next year therefore applying for a Child 101 visa. As our child is 16 months old, born outside of the Australia. We have a few questions regarding his application:

1) Since, we are living outside of the Australia, do we still need to submit 40CH form which is sponsorship form?

2) Does our child visa can be rejected on the bases that we don't have any history of living in Australia after our PR?


----------



## shiningheart143 (5 mo ago)

Hi, is there a phone number to get a few information in regard to the application submitted for Child Visa 101?

I am changing job; how can I update this on the application submitted for Child Visa 101?

Kindly advise.. Thanks..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

yashsr said:


> Because when the parents applied for their citizenship, this child was not born.


To each his own, but would've been wiser to wait for the child to be born before applying for citizenship, or at least post pone the ceremony until the child is born. [/QUOTE]



yashsr said:


> Does the child need to be granted PR(i.e. visa subclass 101) before his citizenship application is made?


AFAIK Yes, since the child was born outside Australia and none of the parents were citizens when the child was born


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shiningheart143 said:


> Hi, is there a phone number to get a few information in regard to the application submitted for Child Visa 101?
> 
> I am changing job; how can I update this on the application submitted for Child Visa 101?
> 
> Kindly advise.. Thanks..


A simple note in the application will suffice as your job change does not have any effect on the child's application.
Draft a letter and upload it under Other documents as an addendum.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Attique_85 said:


> 1) Since, we are living outside of the Australia, do we still need to submit 40CH form which is sponsorship form?


Yes



Attique_85 said:


> 2) Does our child visa can be rejected on the bases that we don't have any history of living in Australia after our PR?


No. You made your first entry, so you are technically a Permanent Resident of Australia. This makes your child eligible for Child visa, period.


----------



## shiningheart143 (5 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> A simple note in the application will suffice as your job change does not have any effect on the child's application.
> Draft a letter and upload it under Other documents as an addendum.


Thank you


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

Anyone is still waiting after submitting police reports of parents and baby's medical/ biometrics ? We have submitted them a month ago - we are from Sri Lanka


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OOps said:


> Anyone is still waiting after submitting police reports of parents and baby's medical/ biometrics ? We have submitted them a month ago - we are from Sri Lanka


You have just completed the basic requirements 
There is a considerable delay in grant of 101 visas
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> You have just completed the basic requirements
> There is a considerable delay in grant of 101 visas
> You have to wait patiently
> Cheers


Thanks...I uploaded them on request. I hope still it takes time.

So now i'm thinking of applying 600, I know I can attached the same HAP ID of 101 Visa, can I use the same biometrix as wll?


----------



## Attique_85 (Oct 14, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> No. You made your first entry, so you are technically a Permanent Resident of Australia. This makes your child eligible for Child visa, period.


Thank you so much


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

NB said:


> You have just completed the basic requirements
> There is a considerable delay in grant of 101 visas
> You have to wait patiently
> Cheers


Are you sure there are still considerable delays in the grant of Visa 101? The processing time for Visa 101 is now faster than Visa 802. This was something unheard of in the past. Also, the Department is not asking the applicant to travel overseas at the time of grant of Visa 101 due to a COVID concession in place.

In my case, my hap id was generated on 2nd October 2022 but since I had already done one for Visa 600, I submitted that and my hap id was withdrawn. Me and my wife had already submitted our police clearing certificates for both Australia and our home country India with the original application. In the request letter from the Department, it was written:
"Your visa application will soon be allocated for assessment. The checklist below provides a
guide for you to determine what documents might be required. You do not need to re-send
anything that you have already included with your application."

Any estimate as to how long the visa grant should take? I have a friend who is a migration agent and he says that there is a good chance that the visa will be granted by November end or maximum by December end i.e. Christmas.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Me and my wife will become citizens on 7th November 2022 i.e. on coming Monday. We are applying for Priority Passport, so we should have the Passport latest by 20th November 2022. Since our child's visa 101 is in progress, should we inform and submit to the Department our citizenship certificates and Passport copies once we get these? As we had submitted our Indian Passport and Resident Return Visa copies both of which would be no longer valid once we become Australian citizens and get Aussie Passports?

Someone even told me this could expedite my son's 101 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashsr said:


> Me and my wife will become citizens on 7th November 2022 i.e. on coming Monday. We are applying for Priority Passport, so we should have the Passport latest by 20th November 2022. Since our child's visa 101 is in progress, should we inform and submit to the Department our citizenship certificates and Passport copies once we get these? As we had submitted our Indian Passport and Resident Return Visa copies both of which would be no longer valid once we become Australian citizens and get Aussie Passports?
> 
> Someone even told me this could expedite my son's 101 visa.


As there is a change in your circumstances, you HAVE to inform the department
If the child’s visa grant is expedited, it’s a bonus
Cheers


----------



## Attique_85 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a question regarding "Identity Declaration" to confirm photographs are genuine. It is written that Identity Declaration can be done by Australian Citizen, but I am applying offshore and I don't know any Australian citizen in South Korea. Is it mandatory to be an Australian Citizen or anyone can do it?


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Are you sure there are still considerable delays in the grant of Visa 101? The processing time for Visa 101 is now faster than Visa 802. This was something unheard of in the past. Also, the Department is not asking the applicant to travel overseas at the time of grant of Visa 101 due to a COVID concession in place.
> 
> In my case, my hap id was generated on 2nd October 2022 but since I had already done one for Visa 600, I submitted that and my hap id was withdrawn. Me and my wife had already submitted our police clearing certificates for both Australia and our home country India with the original application. In the request letter from the Department, it was written:
> "Your visa application will soon be allocated for assessment. The checklist below provides a
> ...


We uploaded police reports/medicals and biometric upon s56 request on 28th September. Still waiting


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

OOps said:


> We uploaded police reports/medicals and biometric upon s56 request on 28th September. Still waiting


Thanks for the update. What was your application date on the acknowledgement of Visa 101? Mine was 1st June 2022 and I furnished medicals in early October 2022. I'm hoping to get a grant by Christmas.


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Hello,

A baby was born to parents (both of whom were Permanent Residents of Australia) at the time of his birth. The baby was born overseas in India. The baby's Child PR Visa subclass 101 was applied within 2 months of his birth. Now the entire family has returned to Australia. The parents have, since then, become Australian Citizens.

What is the criteria for citizenship of the baby?
a) Can the baby's parents apply for Citizenship for the baby directly or should he become get the Visa 101 grant first and then apply for Citizenship?
b) If the family goes overseas for a few years, can the baby apply for Citizenship from overseas? In other words, will the baby's entire Citizenship process that includes Application, processing and grant along with Passport and OCI(Overseas Citizenship of India) card happen overseas or will it get stuck as the baby is not in Australia at any stage?
c) What is the time line for baby's Citizenship application? As I understand it will be a Citizenship by conferral. But in baby's case, considering he is less than 1 years old, there will not be any citizenship test/interview, ceremony, police checks etc. So the process should be far quicker than an adult. But any estimated timeline?

Also, anything that the parents need to keep in mind or beware of?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

For some reason, we were not asked for Biometrics or DNA proof. Just medical so far. It could possibly be because our baby is only 6 months old right now. Am I right?


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Thanks for the update. What was your application date on the acknowledgement of Visa 101? Mine was 1st June 2022 and I furnished medicals in early October 2022. I'm hoping to get a grant by Christmas.


Hi
Acknowledgment received on 25th February. We did not submit police reports or medicals until they requested in early October ( & submitted within the 28 days window). Our plan is to be there in December as well,
Now thinking of applying 600 for baby. Can I use the same HAP ID and Bio-metric reference when applying 600?


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

OOps said:


> Can I use the same HAP ID and Bio-metric reference when applying 600?


Not sure about bio-metric as I haven't been asked for it yet. Yes you can use the same HAP Id if done within the last 12 months.


----------



## t.perera (2 mo ago)

sangakkara said:


> Hi couriered documents 2 months ago and received acknowledgment 3 weeks ago. Haven't received any invitation for the health check. can you please advise


 Is the date you receive the acknowledgement the date of lodgement? Or is the date of lodgement when they physically receive the documents?


----------



## t.perera (2 mo ago)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if the date of lodgement is the date the Processing office receives your application or the date they send a acknowledgement letter?

Anyone with an acknowledgement letter, is the date of lodgement stated? And is it the date the visa application arrived at the processing office? The reason I ask is that applicant will be turning 25 on the 27th of November, I am worried we won't make the lodgement date in time.

Thanks


----------



## viktorblake (2 mo ago)

Hello,
My wife and I have Aus PR and expiring in 8 months. We are now outside of Australia. We only stayed in Australia for 10 days in the past 4+ years. 
We have a 16months old child. If we apply the PR now. If we don't get the grant before reaching 8 months, would we be able to travel to Australia? Because our PR expires in 8 months. 
I can travel to Aus & maintain my PR but my wife cannot as she needs to be with the 16months old child.


----------



## Temem (5 mo ago)

Patthy01 said:


> Did you get an acknowledgment yet?
> 
> 
> t.perera said:
> ...


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Has anyone been granted Visa 101 recently? Would love to hear about your timeline. Thanks!


----------



## Shawon (Feb 16, 2013)

viktorblake said:


> ia for 10





OOps said:


> We uploaded police reports/medicals and biometric upon s56 request on 28th September. Still waiting


Hi,
I have also received medical and bio-metric request on 4th Oct, and complete the requirements by 12th Oct, and waiting for response from child visa center. Hope the visa will issue by end of this year end.

Shawon


----------



## kalkom (2 mo ago)

viktorblake said:


> Hello, My wife and I have Aus PR and expiring in 8 months. We are now outside of Australia. We only stayed in Australia for 10 days in the past 4+ years. We have a 16months old child. If we apply the PR now. If we don't get the grant before reaching 8 months, would we be able to travel to Australia? Because our PR expires in 8 months. I can travel to Aus & maintain my PR but my wife cannot as she needs to be with the 16months old child.


 Apply for visitor visa 600 tourist stream for your child and take him along .


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

Visa 101 granted
Child born: 19th April 2022
Application date: 1st June 2022
Request for more information letter received: 1st October 2022
All information along with medical provided in 2 weeks from this letter
Both parents became citizen: 7th November 2022
Both parents received priority passport: 15th November 2022
Citizenship Certificate and Priority Passport submitted for Child Visa 101: 16th November 2022
Child Visa 101 granted: 16th November 2022 ( 3-4hours after the above submission)

So the submission of parent's citizenship certificate and passport trigerred the grant, as I had originally thought. But I didn't expect it to happen on the same day itself.

Now I will be applying for Citizenship for the baby soon.

Note: We didn't have to travel overseas from Australia as a COVID relaxation is under place and they are currently granting Child Visa 101 even if the applicant is in Australia. In other words, the applicant doesn't have to travel overseas like Fiji/New Zealand etc. at the moment to get the grant.


----------



## Shellymama (6 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Visa 101 granted
> Child born: 19th April 2022
> Application date: 1st June 2022
> Request for more information letter received: 1st October 2022
> ...


Congratulations, thanks for sharing. This has given me hope.


----------



## kalkom (2 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Visa 101 granted Child born: 19th April 2022 Application date: 1st June 2022 Request for more information letter received: 1st October 2022 All information along with medical provided in 2 weeks from this letter Both parents became citizen: 7th November 2022 Both parents received priority passport: 15th November 2022 Citizenship Certificate and Priority Passport submitted for Child Visa 101: 16th November 2022 Child Visa 101 granted: 16th November 2022 ( 3-4hours after the above submission) So the submission of parent's citizenship certificate and passport trigerred the grant, as I had originally thought. But I didn't expect it to happen on the same day itself. Now I will be applying for Citizenship for the baby soon. Note: We didn't have to travel overseas from Australia as a COVID relaxation is under place and they are currently granting Child Visa 101 even if the applicant is in Australia. In other words, the applicant doesn't have to travel overseas like Fiji/New Zealand etc. at the moment to get the grant.


 Congrats


----------



## niranjanqs (2 mo ago)

Shawon said:


> Hi,
> I have also received medical and bio-metric request on 4th Oct, and complete the requirements by 12th Oct, and waiting for response from child visa center. Hope the visa will issue by end of this year end.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## niranjanqs (2 mo ago)

OOps said:


> Anyone is still waiting after submitting police reports of parents and baby's medical/ biometrics ? We have submitted them a month ago - we are from Sri Lanka


I have submitted on 11th and waiting.


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Not sure about bio-metric as I haven't been asked for it yet. Yes you can use the same HAP Id if done within the last 12 months.


 Yes, I haven't been asked for it too, provided the same HAP ID used for the visit visa.


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

OOps said:


> Hi
> Acknowledgment received on 25th February. We did not submit police reports or medicals until they requested in early October ( & submitted within the 28 days window). Our plan is to be there in December as well,
> Now thinking of applying 600 for baby. Can I use the same HAP ID and Bio-metric reference when applying 600?


Yes


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> Are you sure there are still considerable delays in the grant of Visa 101? The processing time for Visa 101 is now faster than Visa 802. This was something unheard of in the past. Also, the Department is not asking the applicant to travel overseas at the time of grant of Visa 101 due to a COVID concession in place.
> 
> In my case, my hap id was generated on 2nd October 2022 but since I had already done one for Visa 600, I submitted that and my hap id was withdrawn. Me and my wife had already submitted our police clearing certificates for both Australia and our home country India with the original application. In the request letter from the Department, it was written:
> "Your visa application will soon be allocated for assessment. The checklist below provides a
> ...


I got the same


yashsr said:


> Are you sure there are still considerable delays in the grant of Visa 101? The processing time for Visa 101 is now faster than Visa 802. This was something unheard of in the past. Also, the Department is not asking the applicant to travel overseas at the time of grant of Visa 101 due to a COVID concession in place.
> 
> In my case, my hap id was generated on 2nd October 2022 but since I had already done one for Visa 600, I submitted that and my hap id was withdrawn. Me and my wife had already submitted our police clearing certificates for both Australia and our home country India with the original application. In the request letter from the Department, it was written:
> "Your visa application will soon be allocated for assessment. The checklist below provides a
> ...


I received the same request back in september, afterthat didn't get any update. do you?


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

Attique_85 said:


> I have a question regarding "Identity Declaration" to confirm photographs are genuine. It is written that Identity Declaration can be done by Australian Citizen, but I am applying offshore and I don't know any Australian citizen in South Korea. Is it mandatory to be an Australian Citizen or anyone can do it?



If you are applying from outside Australia and do not know an Australian citizen, Questions 2 and 3 can be completed, and the photograph endorsed and signed by a citizen of your country of residence who has known you for at least one year, is currently working in a profession or occupation listed on pages 1–2, and is not related to you by birth, marriage or de facto relationship.


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

viktorblake said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I have Aus PR and expiring in 8 months. We are now outside of Australia. We only stayed in Australia for 10 days in the past 4+ years.
> We have a 16months old child. If we apply the PR now. If we don't get the grant before reaching 8 months, would we be able to travel to Australia? Because our PR expires in 8 months.
> I can travel to Aus & maintain my PR but my wife cannot as she needs to be with the 16months old child.


My situation is also very simmiler.

Whats your plan?


----------



## Shellymama (6 mo ago)

Has anyone received 101 visa grant in this December?


----------



## Macdg (1 mo ago)

OOps said:


> My situation is also very simmiler.
> 
> Whats your plan?


My PR expired in 2019 and have been off shore since. I applied for RRV last month but as I read through here sounds like it will take a while and will get a 3 month travel facility at best.

I now have 2 kids: a 4 years old and 11 months. I’m inclined to now just apply for 101 visa for both and see what happens, otherwise It seems like catch 22 and either way it is not advisable for our kids to go under mom’s potential 482 application as she’s in the same profession as me in healthcare.


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

Macdg said:


> My PR expired in 2019 and have been off shore since. I applied for RRV last month but as I read through here sounds like it will take a while and will get a 3 month travel facility at best.
> 
> I now have 2 kids: a 4 years old and 11 months. I’m inclined to now just apply for 101 visa for both and see what happens, otherwise It seems like catch 22 and either way it is not advisable for our kids to go under mom’s potential 482 application as she’s in the same profession as me in healthcare.


Which means you can still apply 101 even after your RRV is expired ?

I have already applied 101 and still waiting. My RRV is expiring in April.


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

Shellymama said:


> Has anyone received 101 visa grant in this December?


Im also waiting


----------



## Macdg (1 mo ago)

OOps said:


> Which means you can still apply 101 even after your RRV is expired ?
> 
> I have already applied 101 and still waiting. My RRV is expiring in April.


I don’t know to be honest, if it gives me the option to apply for 101 on my Immi Account, I will. If not, will just go through the requirements to be ready for when they finalise my RRV application (hopefully positively). As my partner is also a nurse, we can go through the 482 route 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

Macdg said:


> I don’t know to be honest, if it gives me the option to apply for 101 on my Immi Account, I will. If not, will just go through the requirements to be ready for when they finalise my RRV application (hopefully positively). As my partner is also a nurse, we can go through the 482 route 🤷🏽‍♂️


You can not apply 101 on IMMI, you have to post the paper aplication to Perth


----------



## Macdg (1 mo ago)

OOps said:


> You can not apply 101 on IMMI, you have to post the paper aplication to Perth


Thanks, yes I read about it yesterday. We’ve just started preparing for the requirements


----------



## Jeigh (30 d ago)

Hi all,

I was hoping someone can help me with a question please?

My daughter is overseas at the moment and I'm going to apply for a Child Visa 101 for her. I am a permanent resident and currently living in Australia.

I will be her sponsor as I am working full time for more than 5 years now. I looked online and it says that if the child is outside Australia, the application needs to be submitted to a nearest Australian visa office outside Australia? 

Did anyone here have the same situation but still was able to submit their child's visa application by post here in Australia even though their child is outside Australia at the time?

Any helpful response will be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shellymama (6 mo ago)

Yes, you can submit your application from here. My two kids are offshore too and I applied onshore.


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

viktorblake said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I have Aus PR and expiring in 8 months. We are now outside of Australia. We only stayed in Australia for 10 days in the past 4+ years.
> We have a 16months old child. If we apply the PR now. If we don't get the grant before reaching 8 months, would we be able to travel to Australia? Because our PR expires in 8 months.
> I can travel to Aus & maintain my PR but my wife cannot as she needs to be with the 16months old child.


Hi Victorblake,
are you sure we can apply 101 visa to the nearest office ? FORM 40CH specifically instructs to send it to perth offices. please don't make that mistake - my agent wrongfully sent it to local high commission office and now I can't track my child's application and I have to send documents to Perth office and i guess endure all the wait time


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

kalkom said:


> Apply for visitor visa 600 tourist stream for your child and take him along .


Hi Kalkom,

I have applied for off-shore 101 visa for my child. I'm planning to apply for her 600 so that my family can join me earlier. Can you please specify any do's and don'ts in this 600 application. Do I need to get an insurance for her ? and anything else you suggest that i should put in 600 application ? 
(I plan to include the statement in 600 that my sole purpose of this visa is to let my family join us sooner as we are waiting for child's 101) 
thanks in advance


----------



## Thola group (9 mo ago)

Shellymama said:


> Has anyone received 101 visa grant in this December?


I'm also waiting. Today, exactly 8 months of application submission are completed. IDK how much we have to wait. There is no way to contact the visa processing center apart online inquiry form.


----------



## Rossyrossross (Aug 7, 2018)

Thola group said:


> I'm also waiting. Today, exactly 8 months of application submission are completed. IDK how much we have to wait. There is no way to contact the visa processing center apart online inquiry form.


I’m waiting as well.. applied June 2022. Submitted Medicals, Biometrics on October and the RFI for sponsor AFP on November... No updates til now..


----------



## OOps (3 mo ago)

25% of applications: 5 Months
 
50% of applications: 10 Months
 
75% of applications: 14 Months
 
90% of applications: 27 Months
has it improved ?


----------



## niranjanqs (2 mo ago)

Rossyrossross said:


> I’m waiting as well.. applied June 2022. Submitted Medicals, Biometrics on October and the RFI for sponsor AFP on November... No updates til now..


 the same here have you got any updates regards to the Visa?


----------



## Rossyrossross (Aug 7, 2018)

niranjanqs said:


> the same here have you got any updates regards to the Visa?


Still nothing 😞


----------

